# Start Your Day Here!



## jook

Since so many of us are not working and at home during the day I thought of starting this thread to help with lack of motivation/depression cycle.

Post here what it is you plan to accomplish today. It doesn't matter how small. Please, no whining about not having anything to do. That's a different forum. Let's try to keep it positive for everybody else. 

Don't worry about whether you'll actually do what you say you plan to do. Just post the intention. Even if you post the same intention everyday for a week, that's OK. Nobody's judging. Then let everybody know how things went and maybe post an "atta boy" to someone else. OK? All right, let's go!


----------



## jook

OK, I'll start.

Today I plan to:

*wash bed linen
*wash the Yorky
*complete application for CNA job
*pay phone bill

I already ordered a book on line this morning: The Easy way to Stop Smoking by Alan Carr. I urge anybody who wants to stop to take a look at it. 

BTW concerning this thread, no need to post everything you plan to do, just those things you've set as goals for the day.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

This is a good idea for a thread. I intent on going to work this morning and not having any bad thoughts, just being fairly happy and fairly talkative with my co-workers.


----------



## jook

*Go No-Sturm!*

No-Sturm starting out with an intent to have a good day is the way to 
go! :clap:clap
Hope you are able to keep those automatic negative thoughts at bay.:duel 
Every success any of us have, especially at work, is an inspiration and success for us all!:group


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

I have one goal for tomorrow (which is in 7 hours) to wake up fully rested. Going to the beach for a photo shoot... don't want to be dead tired during it. Which I will likely be, insomnia is a B****


----------



## jook

Sounds exciting! No plans for today?


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

jook said:


> Sounds exciting! No goals for today?


to sleep


----------



## arrow77

study
exercise
don't think too much 
smile


----------



## jook

*I hope everybody got through their plans today. Even if you didn't accomplish everything, congratulations for what you did. *

*If you didn't do any, at least you thought about it. Maybe next time you'll get there. I got two out of the four things I set out to do today done.. I've still got to fill out the job app and pay my cell phone bill.*

*One intention I have everyday is to go out more. Maybe I'll go to a coffee shot and do the app.*

*Well, tomorrow's another day!*


----------



## jook

Good Morning!

I did get to the coffee shop last night. Began working on my job application with a hot cup of chai (yum!) :boogieStill got some reference stuff to fill in then I'm done. OK, so today I woke up feeling a little stuck in the mud :| but am determined to forge ahead!:yes

Today I plan to:
*finish job application
*drop job application off 
*review at least three writers on the writing site I'm on
*go to EFT (tapping) session
*Maybe have a friend over later

So, what are YOU gonna do today?


----------



## kiwismile

-Shower before Noon.
-Do laundry (we share a laundry room with four other apartments, so sometimes I'll put it off because I'm worried I'll run into one of the neighbors).
-Take a walk to anywhere, maybe the rose garden.
-Sketch something.


----------



## jook

Hi Kiwi!

how'd it go today? I hope all went well and you were able to follow through with the tasks you set for yourself. 

I finished my job application which turned out to be quite a feat as it included assessments tests also that I wasn't aware of. The tests weren't hard just time consuming. 

I also attended my EFT tapping session. For anyone interested this is a type of therapy where you tap on meridian points while making affirmations concerning your current feelings like depression or anxiety:

i.e. "Even though I have this anxiety, I deeply and completely accept myself."

(change meridian point, then)

"Even though this anxiety is frustrating and pisses me off, I deeply and completely accept myself"

You do this repeatedly changing statements and meridian points.

I don't know how or why it works but it does help cause a shift in emotional energy.

I thought I would have a friend over for dinner but she called and invited me out instead. A had a couple of marguerita's at dinner that went straight to my head!:drunk

Overall, I feel pretty good about the way the day panned out.

Well, tomorrow's another day!
seeya round


----------



## kiwismile

kiwismile said:


> -Shower before Noon.
> -Do laundry (we share a laundry room with four other apartments, so sometimes I'll put it off because I'm worried I'll run into one of the neighbors).
> -Take a walk to anywhere, maybe the rose garden.
> -Sketch something.


I didn't make it outside today. ): Tomorrow I'm going with my grandmother to visit my sister though, so at least that'll get me out of the house.


----------



## jook

kiwismile said:


> I didn't make it outside today. ): Tomorrow I'm going with my grandmother to visit my sister though, so at least that'll get me out of the house.


Oh well... the world won't end 'cuz you didn't get your laundry done today, now will it?

Sounds like you're looking forward to visiting with your grandmother and sister tomorrow. I know personally that getting out can be difficult sometime. If you're not working, or have some other reason to have to go out, it can get comfortable isolating and avoiding. Good for you that you have an outing planned tomorrow.

Have fun!:boogie:clap


----------



## jook

Hi all!

I just want to say that posting my daily intentions here has really helped me to get out of the slump and stay focused. It's like once I post it here I've made a public committment and I feel more obligated, AND more motivated to follow through.

So here's what I intend to do to day:

*Visit my son to help him with some job hunting stuff
*Spend a couple of hours volunteering at Hospice (went 1st time last week)
*Get that darned application turned in
*Have the friend that took me out yesterday over for dinner this evening.

This is a biggy:

*****I really need to review some writing on my writing site because I owe some reviews to people who've reviewed my work.

*****note: I just joined a group of people online who are serious about getting published. They're excellent writer's and reviewers. I'm feeling like I'm out of my league and like my review's will sound so stupid and simple compared to theirs. I think it's my SA kicking in with the automatic neg. thoughts telling me, "

"What you have to say will sound stupid"
"Your thoughts are not as valuable as what these other people have to say"
"Your comments are going to make you look ________________(fill in the blank with almost anything negative and unapproving)

I could really use some support by way of any advice, comments, suggestions, anyone has to help me over this hump and get to reviewing!
thanks guys.

:help


----------



## dreamj

^ I'm in the same boat too, as I've got to apply for design and illustration opportunities. I've just moved here to Cali., and I'm trying to get myself motivated to get my resume finished, as well as my portfolio and applying for jobs. Knowing the particular state of talent around my area, I'm apprehensive and don't believe in myself right now. I wish I could help with advice, because I'm trying to figure things out myself. But I know what you're going through!

To start my day, I've got to:
- finalize my resume
- send it out to the employers I've contacted
- find additional placement companies that I can apply to
- update my personal portfolio website
- drive around and run errands to get things done and know the area/people better
- try to find an SA support group in my city

I'm feeling nervous, but I'm thinking what's the worse an employer can do, say I'm not good enough? If so, I hope they give me input for improvement. 

Btw. this was a great thread to post, thanks for putting it up!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

haha thanks jook


----------



## jook

Hi Dreamj:

glad to see you posting here. I'd love to hear how far you got with your 1/12 plans. How exciting to be starting out in a new place with so many possibilities for an interesting career. I'm always impressed by _anybody_ with a portfolio.:yes Whoo hoo! :boogie

Be sure and keep us posted on how things are going. You're not alone out there in Cali. You've got your friends here to cheer you on!

Kiwi: how was your day with gramps and your sister? I dare not ask about the laundry, .

Well, as for me today
-I did visit my son and help him with job stuff as I intended
-volunteered at Hospice for an hour
-waiting for my friend to show up for dinner
-still didn't turn in that damn application!:blank
-didn't get any writing reviews done.:no

But it's all good cuz'... 
Tomorrow's another day!:yay


----------



## jook

I 've been up a couple of hours now, just doing some reading. My friend came over and made a scrumptous dinner last night of shrimp linguini, salad and garlic bread. :clap She forgot the vodka (her favorite) and since I couldn't interest her in the Merlot I had, she had iced herbal tea and I had some orange stuff my son left at my house

So, let's see...

Today, I'm feeling a little helterskelter. Not sure what I should do. My laptop went black so I may have to take it to a shop. I read on line that I may be able to reset the bios. if anybody knows how to do this please send me a PM explaning so I can save myself the money.

I guess what I MUST do today is drop off that damn application and put that saga to rest.

Would also be good if I got a couple of writing reviews done.

Other than that I think I'll free float today.

So how about YOU? C'mon don't be shy oke or be shy and do it anyway!


----------



## dreamj

Hey thanks for the encouragement jook. Send in that application! okeIt's a small step to achieving a bigger goal, and hopefully better things for you!

For me I got most of my tasks done yesterday. I have my "bare bones" basic resume done, and I'm ready to send it through e-mail to atleast one employer I promised to submit to. I might as well try at least this one today and test the waters to see if my resume floats.

Today I've got to:

- Call the DMV and see the steps to get a new state lisence. 
- Organize my stuff b/c the house is a mess. 
- Clean my car out so I can look presentable for a family party on Saturday (can I call sick?) :afr
- Still find an SA group here
- Seriously get all the resume and online portfolio stuff polished
- Survey and scout out the bigger employment opportunities


----------



## kiwismile

jook said:


> Oh well... the world won't end 'cuz you didn't get your laundry done today, now will it?


I need a poster with that on it.



jook said:


> Sounds like you're looking forward to visiting with your grandmother and sister tomorrow. I know personally that getting out can be difficult sometime. If you're not working, or have some other reason to have to go out, it can get comfortable isolating and avoiding. Good for you that you have an outing planned tomorrow.
> 
> Have fun!:boogie:clap


Thanks! I did have a nice time, I love hanging out with my sister. The only shaky part was when we went into a small store that we like to look in for the shoes they keep in the back. The employees were out stocking/rearranging stuff, and that always makes me nervous, so I told my sister I wanted to leave after we'd only been there for a minute. She didn't get why I wanted to go so suddenly. ):


----------



## sandman99

kiwismile said:


> She didn't get why I wanted to go so suddenly. ):


That sucks 
does your sister know about SA?

Oh, and my goal for tomorrow: Phone up an old friend from school who just got back after 2 years abroad (we used to be best buddies)


----------



## kiwismile

sandman99 said:


> That sucks
> does your sister know about SA?
> 
> Oh, and my goal for tomorrow: Phone up an old friend from school who just got back after 2 years abroad (we used to be best buddies)


She _sort of_ knows, but she doesn't always seem to understand what I'm going through. She's always been the outgoing/extroverted one, but growing up she had what I call SA "moments". Like, neither of us would go to the store a block from our house unless the other one went too. But she more or less grew out of it while I just got worse.

Hope that phone call to your friend goes swell! I've lost friends who used to be really close because I moved and didn't stay in contact. I get too nervous about talking to them again.


----------



## sandman99

kiwismile said:


> She _sort of_ knows, but she doesn't always seem to understand what I'm going through. She's always been the outgoing/extroverted one, but growing up she had what I call SA "moments". Like, neither of us would go to the store a block from our house unless the other one went too. But she more or less grew out of it while I just got worse.
> 
> Hope that phone call to your friend goes swell! I've lost friends who used to be really close because I moved and didn't stay in contact. I get too nervous about talking to them again.


Ugh, my sister is also the popular one  it's weird because I can see so many symptoms of some serious anxiety in her, but she's completely social(/sociable?). Pure willpower I think.

My family moved a few times too, so I lost my share of friends that way as well. I get too nervous about keeping up contact.

That's why I really don't want it to happen again! I really should make an effort to see him, but I feel guilty 'cause I didn't go to his farewell party.


----------



## laura024

This is a great idea. I'll post my goals tomorrow morning.


----------



## kiwismile

sandman99 said:


> That's why I really don't want it to happen again! I really should make an effort to see him, but I feel guilty 'cause I didn't go to his farewell party.


Don't let that stop you! I've let 'guilt' stop me so many times, and I really regret what it's done for my relationships with other people.

In elementary school, I only really had one _true_ friend, and after I moved away from her I actually managed to keep in contact. But one day (during my 6th or 7th grade year) my father and my friend got into a fight where she cursed at him and he completely banned me from having any contact at all with her until I was 18. He eventually changed his mind, but by then it'd been several years since I'd talked to her, and I got so nervous about whether or not she'd still like me that I only managed to see her a couple times after that. The last time I saw her we went on a camping trip with some other friends over summer, and we got along great. It was like we'd never been apart! But right after that she moved halfway across the country and I didn't keep up with her again because I felt guilty about not hanging out with her or talking at all before that. I really regret it now and wish I could get up the courage to talk to her. ):


----------



## jook

Hi everybody!

It's like 4pm my time and I still didn't drop off that damn application, LOL. There are two reasons for this. First, it's sort of off my beaten path and I usually like to plan trips so that I get more than one thing done. So then I get stuck in indecision -- go, don't do...go, don't go.

But I was able to let my self off the hook :dohwhen I remembered that this business does their payroll on Wednsdays and the lady at the desk is totally occupied with that so she wouldn't have really been focused enough to answer questions and such and would have snatched the app and shoo-ed me out the door:wife. Not a good time to go.

I haven't left the house today. That's got me a little bummed. I was watching Dr. Phil and Tyra and feeling like, uh-oh, you're slipping. But as I ate my left-over shrimp linguini, and hershey's almond chocolate bar for desert,opcorn I reminded myself, it's ok to do nothing but "be" sometime.

SA and depression can make you feel like if you're not "out there" doing something then what you're doing is empty, void, and pointless. Let's vow to remember that just being:heart is sometimes enough. Just being is certainly better than not being. Sometimes it's ok to say "I'm here. That's enough."
Wow, I didn't mean to get to preachin', LOL.

*I do have something fun planned tonight*. My friend invited me to go to see a modern ballet production. The troup is called Complexions and from the video I saw of them on the net they look fabulous.

In the name of getting out and about, I thought I might leave early and go by the Farmers Market downtown. There's always lots of people out and about and last week I went and had some yummy Indian stuff to eat.opcorn I know it may seem from all the references to food that I eat a lot, LOL. I really don't. I just like different tastes. I'll let you know how everything went. I'm excited about seeing the dancers they look soooo good.

DreamJ - good for you, got the resume done and in the mail!
Don't ya just hate going to the DMV. I hope you live through that one. ok. Good luck on organizing house, cleaning car and hopefully surviving the family party. Wear your construction hat. You never know what will happen at those things. Walk lightly and see if you can find a big stick:tiptoe

KIWI: Glad you enjoyed your time with your grandma and sister. Even though your sister doesn't understand your SA, I'm glad you got out and followed through with your plans! Do you have any intentions you'd like to share for tomorrow so we can rah! rah! for ya?:clap

Sandman: Thanks for posting! Hope your reunion with your old friend goes well. Let us know!

Well, tomorrow's another day!


----------



## jook

Hi Laura! hope to see ya 'round.


----------



## sandman99

jook said:


> I haven't left the house today. That's got me a little bummed. I was watching Dr. Phil and Tyra and feeling like, uh-oh, you're slipping. But as I ate my left-over shrimp linguini, and hershey's almond chocolate bar for desert,opcorn I reminded myself, it's ok to do nothing but "be" sometime.


LOL, that's a great paragraph :clap
Thanks for the encouragements! I need them. Enjoy that ballet!

kiwismile, that's a sad story about your friend  How tragic that your father would ban you from seeing the one friend that you _want_ to see!
Well I had similar situations myself, so I can sympathise! It sucks.


----------



## shadowmask

-Do some cleaning up
-Move around furniture
-Apply/look for work
-Post some stuff up for sale on Craigslist

I _might_ get it all done. I'm feeling sort of out of it today.


----------



## kiwismile

Right, skipping today. My goals for _tomorrow_ are:

* Wake up & shower by 9am.
* Take the bus to school & pay off my registration fees
* While I'm at Student Services, get an appointment to make an Education Plan so that I can turn in my financial aid appeal & (hopefully) get my aid reinstated
*maybe go ask people if they're hiring _in person_


----------



## jook

Hi all!

Hey *Shadowmask* - thanks for posting. even if you didn't get everything done, it's the intention that counts. I see you're looking for work too. Good luck! You too, *Kiwi. *Did you apply for any jobs _in person_ as planned.

Today is the day that I turn in that damn job application that I've been turning in for a week now (wonder what that says about how much I really want a job, lol.)

Come hell or high water that app is history, _today_!

BTW, the modern ballet performance last night was invigorating. Very high energy. I enjoyed.

Well, I actually set my alarm clock last night to get up at a reasonable hour and actually got out of bed by 7:30. So already this morning I've:

*Let the *Yorkie* take me for a walk around the neighborhood
*Did 45 min of floor stretches/*yoga* (my back got knots in it the size of bowling balls)
*Now I'm doing my daily posts here and one other site

As for the *Remains of the Day* (that's an actual movie title, pretty good w/ Anthony Hopkins):

* This will be a surprise for ya - drop off that damn application! I'm sure you're about as tired of seeing that one as I am of saying it.
*Take laptop to the shop (my baby's sick:|)
*At high noon I have an *EFT* tapping session. If you don't know what it is and you care to here's a link to the page on the site discussing it's use for social anxiety. http://www.emofree.com/press-releases/anxiety-acupressure.htm
*Maybe I'll try to get some writing done also.

Hope everyone has a productive day...and for our purposes, productive just means you lived to tell about it~:boogie:boogie:boogie

go kick some a**!


----------



## laura024

-Type up psychology homework
-Learn how to brief a case
-Complete law readings
-Attempt to brief a case
-Go to campus dining to purchase dinner despite SA fears
-Drink lots of water and minimal soda


----------



## jook

Go Laura!


----------



## dreamj

2 good things happenned to start my day...I got my cell phone back through UPS, that I lost in Texas during my car trip. Then I checked my voicemail with it and one of the two companies I sent my resume to said there's a possible design job! The other is a no go yet.

So, for today I got to:
- Stop being a wuss and call this employer back (I'm pacing around the place mustering the courage, agh) 
- Go shopping (I'm a viking at this for some reason..no SA)
- Keep organizing the stuff around the house
- Keep sending out my resume and making cold calls for work; the call back this morning was encouraging!

Jook, good luck with the application! I'm glad you had fun at the ballet, I need to try something cultural like that. Kiwi and Laura good luck with your goals today


----------



## lyssado707

Mop the floor. Thx this thread has motivated me to log outta here.


----------



## sandman99

I really need to go make an appointment at the psychologist's office. 
sigh...

(didn't call my friend today by the way)


----------



## jook

Hi everybody:

Well, I did it! (drum roll please)....I dropped off the damn application. Whoo hoo!:banana

I held off on taking my laptop to the shop because I really can't afford it. I have a friend who has a friend who fixes comps. so I think I'll try that route first.

I also went to my EFT session. We worked on a past trauma and that pretty much wiped me out for the rest of the day. After that I came home and climbed into bed. Send hugs please.

*DreamJ:* That's great news about you getting your phone back equipped with TWO possible job offers. Yeah, baby!! Way to go! If you keep going the way you are I bet you'll have a job in no time. Keep truckin'!

*Laura:* How wonderful that you're in law school. Hope you were able to get through your law readings and get going on that brief. How'd it go at the campus diner? Brave of you to go inspite of the SA.

*Lyssado:* You got that floor clean enough to eat off of it, right?

*Sandman:* Take care of yourself. Make that appointment if you need to. There's still time to call that friend. If you're not up to seeing him, just tell him you're not feeling well but wanted to connect and say hello. Maybe you need to take baby steps right now, but at least you'd be steppin'.

As for me tomorrow...

Well, I'm really feeling in the muck, my mood is a bit low so it's going to be a push. But here's what I intend:

*I'll take my friend's daughter to ballet for her as I promised (that's not until 4:00 in the afternoon):yes
*Get somebody to take a look at my comp.:roll
*Apply for a couple other jobs on line.:afr
*Write one review for my online writing group.oke

Send prayers and the army cuz I'll need all the help I can get.

Thanks for being here guys and participating by offering support to other posters.


----------



## kiwismile

kiwismile said:


> *Wake up & shower by 9am.
> * Take the bus to school & pay off my registration fees
> * While I'm at Student Services, get an appointment to make an Education Plan so that I can turn in my financial aid appeal & (hopefully) get my aid reinstated
> *maybe go ask people if they're hiring _in person_


My SA actually decided to take a day off yesterday (mostly), and didn't give me any trouble when I went in to school. I even initiated a conversation with someone else while I was waiting to meet with an academic counselor. I didn't get to turn in my appeal though; the counselor told me my letter explaining my reasons for my poor academic progress wasn't specific enough. That means I have to rewrite it and turn it in next week. ): I didn't have time on my way home to look for jobs because I had to go home and pack (I'm visiting my sister right now).

No goals for today, just spending time with my sister & some friends.


----------



## kiwismile

sandman99 said:


> I really need to go make an appointment at the psychologist's office.
> sigh...
> 
> (didn't call my friend today by the way)


There's always another chance! Like today, or tomorrow...

I need to find a psychologist. One that can give me free sessions. .__.


----------



## jook

*KIWI *said:

My SA actually decided to take a day off yesterday (mostly), and didn't give me any trouble when I went in to school. I even initiated a conversation with someone else while I was waiting to meet with an academic counselor. (Kiwi--> :blah)

*Hi Kiwi! Happy you had a good day with minimal SA. Good for you! Enjoy your time with your Sis. You're lucky to have a sister to do things with:yes*

*As for my saga:*

*I REALLY had a hard time today. I mean I was stuck in the muck and not wanting to do much of anything.:fall I didn't get up until 11am. However, once I got up I was able to get things done, though it was like crawling through quicksand:|. *

*It helps to have a committment to do something when I'm like this, to get me out of the house. I had to take my friend's daughter to ballet and that helped kickstart :spank me to do other things.*

*I took the laptop to the shop. Got there, plugged the darn thing in and it worked like a charm. Go figure. :conThe screen had been totally black. I think my computer has been miraculously healed.:yay Thank God and all the angels, that's money I didn't have to whip out of my pocket:clap*

*It's 6:30pm now and I JUST now managed to sit down at the computer and submit an online application. Filling out apps cause me so much stress:afr trying to figure out how to deal with the gaps in employment. That really sucks. But I trudged through, hit the "submit" button and was home free!!*


*I have to say, a large part of what motivated me to follow through was the accountability I feel after posting my intentions here. I hope this helps you guys as much as it's been helping me.*

*So, how'd it go today? Details! Details!*


----------



## sandman99

Jook, your enthusiasm for this thread really motivates me!  "saga" is a fitting word for your posts. I like the horde of emoticons. 

I'm happy for your laptop miracle! I had to get my computer fixed a few days ago and had to pay  

A funny thing happened yesterday - my friend called me and told me to get my butt in gear to come see him! So before I could overthink it I got in the car and went to hang out with him and a bunch of old school mates, and only got home at 5.30am. 
...and I enjoyed it! Victory! 

Thank you guys for the encouragements 

Kiwismile, that's great that you started a conversation like that! (I couldn't)
This might be a silly question, but what did you say? 
Isn't there maybe a counselling centre or something similar at your school/college/university? My college has one that offers free sessions with therapists.

Goals for today: 
-Do something I enjoy as a reward for being social last night. 
-Still make that appointment.
-Go to the mall to buy some things (with hundreds of people all around)


----------



## jook

Good Morning Troups!

*Sandman: *Reading your post almost made me teary:cry. I am so glad your friend put some fire under your butt, (Sandman's friend -->:evil) AND that you met the *challenge*. Sounds like you had a great time with your friends:drunk. Good for you!

Well, today is Saturday where I live. I think it's mandatory to have fun on Saturdays. wife The head of the National Fun Adminstration demanding, "Have fun or else, you weasles!")

*She really scares me, *but I have no idea what to do to conjure up the strange phenomena known as "fun." At any rate, *Sandman* you have inspired me to do something to reward myself for my effort and successes at follow-through this week:thanks In fact, I think it would be great if everybody did the same! How 'bout it guys? Do something just for *U* today.

*So let's see...*

Well, I have been seriously thinking about getting a bicycle and one of those mp3 or ipod thingies (I have so not kept up with coolness) so I can ride and listen to music. So, today I intend to:

**Shop the newspaper and Craigslist for bicycles:idea*
**Look for a music gadget:idea*
**Take "D" up on her offer to go roller skating (I had so planned to cop out on this:flush -- however, I just can't find a darn thing wrong with getting out of the house and getting some exercise. Damn it!!)*


:heartNote to friends: I just want you all to know that I am really enjoying this thread and celebrating everyone's victories with them. My enthusiasm is genuine but I am really having some serious issues right now with depression and lack of motivation, myself. Thanks for the support. it's been very helpful:group


----------



## kiwismile

sandman99 said:


> A funny thing happened yesterday - my friend called me and told me to get my butt in gear to come see him! So before I could overthink it I got in the car and went to hang out with him and a bunch of old school mates, and only got home at 5.30am.
> ...and I enjoyed it! Victory!


:clap:yay



sandman99 said:


> Kiwismile, that's great that you started a conversation like that! (I couldn't)
> This might be a silly question, but what did you say?
> Isn't there maybe a counselling centre or something similar at your school/college/university? My college has one that offers free sessions with therapists.


I think I asked the guy a question about his computer; he had a netbook, which is what I have, and I heard him telling someone else he upgraded his to 3GB RAM, which is a _lot_ for a netbook. So I went into computer-lover mode and started talking about how to ugrade mine and so on. :blah
<-- (wannabe computer geek :blush)
As for the counseling thing, we get six free sessions with the personal counselors at my school. I _did_ see one for three sessions last fall, but I felt like she didn't get far enough with me by the third session - I can't pay for counseling, so I'm on my own when I run out of school appointments. During our third meeting she told me she thought I had SA (which is how I found out what it is) and definitely Depression. But she wanted to focus on the Depression, and her first suggestion was to put me on pills. The thing is, I _hate_ pills. I won't take them for anything. By that time my Depression & SA had gotten to the point where I was skipping a lot of classes, & I was really stressed out about stuff going on in my life so I just dropped out of school. :sigh
On the bright side, someone recently told me about a counseling center nearby where I might be able to get free or very low-cost sessions. (Kinda wonder why the school counselor never mentioned it, when I told her I couldn't pay for counseling. :con)


----------



## kiwismile

jook said:


> Good Morning Troups!
> Well, today is Saturday where I live. I think it's mandatory to have fun on Saturdays. wife The head of the National Fun Adminstration demanding, "Have fun or else, you weasles!")


It's Saturday here too! And I agree, it is a day for fun, but I think I had mine yesterday; today I have to go home (not a fun place right now). ):



jook said:


> *So let's see...*
> 
> Well, I have been seriously thinking about getting a bicycle and one of those mp3 or ipod thingies (I have so not kept up with coolness) so I can ride and listen to music. So, today I intend to:
> 
> **Shop the newspaper and Craigslist for bicycles:idea*
> **Look for a music gadget:idea*
> **Take "D" up on her offer to go roller skating (I had so planned to cop out on this:flush -- however, I just can't find a darn thing wrong with getting out of the house and getting some exercise. Damn it!!)*
> 
> :heartNote to friends: I just want you all to know that I am really enjoying this thread and celebrating everyone's victories with them. My enthusiasm is genuine but I am really having some serious issues right now with depression and lack of motivation, myself. Thanks for the support. it's been very helpful:group


Thank _you_ for starting this thread! :clap I think the bicycle & music player is a _great _idea!


----------



## sandman99

Jook, I can only recommend getting an ipod or a gadget of the sort! Great idea! And so is rollerskating.

Finished all my chores today, and rewarded myself by plugging in my guitar and pushing the volume all the way to 4 (I usually keep it on 1 because I'm scared of bothering the neighbours). :tiptoe

Kiwi, I used up all my 6 free sessions already and all the counselor told me was that I had low self-esteem :/ SA or depression never even came up. I had the same problems, skipping class, dropping out, etc... The psychologist I went to talked to me for about 20 minutes before saying I had severe SA and depression. :rain

I think _your_ goal for tomorrow should be to find out more about this counselling centre oke

I have no good books to read at the moment, so my goal for tomorrow is to finally go to the public library. I've never gone because you need to fill out this long form to take out books and forms scare me. :hide

I hope you guys had/are having a great saturday! 
And thank _you_ for this thread, jook! It all seems easier when someone really understands what you're going through. :rub


----------



## huh

Today I will get off my lazy *** and go for a walk. It's cold out, but not too bad where it will bother me. I've spent too many weekends where I don't leave my apartment.


----------



## jook

*Hey Guys!*

*Well, I'll tell ya. All that enthusiasm I had this morning dwindled down to about the size of an english pea, so I sat on my rump and watched TV most of the day until I fell to sleep. *

*I guess the downslide started when the friend I was supposed to go skating with said she had to vacuum so she couldn't go.:sus*

*I told her she could do it when she came back but she said it would cause her too much stress thinking about it. Now you might be saying:wtfbut if you knew this friend you'd understand. So anywhoo, **even though I didn't get my tail feathers to shakin' until after 5pm, the day was not totally lost. *I went to the store and *I BOUGHT A BICYCLE AND an MP3!! So now I'm all set for days of fun and frolicking on my new bicycle with my music playing in the Florida sun! Yippeee:yay*

_*KIWI* You didn't sound too thrilled about having to go home today but I hope you did something today you enjoyed. You deserve it. :high5Also, good luck following up with that clinic you heard about._

*SANDMAN: *I think you rock but I didn't know you _really _rocked!! Way to go on that guitar, although your neighbors might not feel the same way, (Sandman's neighbor-->:bat)

*HEY, HUH:*Nice to see you posting here. Did you get out for that walk today. I like being outside when it's cold. Hope to see 'round. Don't be shy, just jump right in. 

*Hope everybody had a Sensational Saturday. I better end now because I've been getting timed out with the long posts.*

*And tomorrow is another day!*


----------



## kiwismile

sandman99 said:


> Finished all my chores today, and rewarded myself by plugging in my guitar and pushing the volume all the way to 4 (I usually keep it on 1 because I'm scared of bothering the neighbours). :tiptoe


It's funny, I'm always worried about being too loud, but our downstairs neighbors turn their music up so loud that I can hear it with headphones on. :|​


sandman99 said:


> Kiwi, I used up all my 6 free sessions already and all the counselor told me was that I had low self-esteem :/ SA or depression never even came up. I had the same problems, skipping class, dropping out, etc... The psychologist I went to talked to me for about 20 minutes before saying I had severe SA and depression. :rain
> 
> I think _your_ goal for tomorrow should be to find out more about this counselling centre oke


Part of why I'm hesitant about going to talk to someone is because they just have me tell them about _everything_ in my life that makes me feel awful, and then they don't actually help me solve any of it.  But I will check it out.​


sandman99 said:


> I have no good books to read at the moment, so my goal for tomorrow is to finally go to the public library. I've never gone because you need to fill out this long form to take out books and forms scare me. :hide


How much information do they need for just a library card? At any library I've been too, they just ask for a name, address, & a couple other things. It takes about two minutes. I hope you make it to the library! I used to read all the time, but they started charging a fee to place holds (which I had to do a lot, because most of the books I wanted to read were at other branches and had to be transported to mine), and I don't really have a quiet space to read anymore. But when I was reading, it always helped me de-stress. Books make wonderful escapes. :yes​


----------



## kiwismile

jook said:


> *I guess the downslide started when the friend I was supposed to go skating with said she had to vacuum so she couldn't go.:sus*


 That's a little odd, but I understand. My parents are both like that - my father had OCD & my mother cleans constantly because she's worried about germs. That's too bad you didn't get to go skating, but maybe your friend will go with you another time?​


jook said:


> *So anywhoo, **even though I didn't get my tail feathers to shakin' until after 5pm, the day was not totally lost. *I went to the store and *I BOUGHT A BICYCLE AND an MP3!! So now I'm all set for days of fun and frolicking on my new bicycle with my music playing in the Florida sun! Yippeee:yay*


Way to go Jook! :clap​


jook said:


> _*KIWI* You didn't sound too thrilled about having to go home today but I hope you did something today you enjoyed. You deserve it. :high5Also, good luck following up with that clinic you heard about._


Thanks, coming home wasn't quite as bad as I thought it would be; things have calmed down a bit. And I'm going to call the clinic on Monday or Tuesday (I heard Monday's a holiday?) to ask about their services. I might just email though... :hide​


----------



## sandman99

> Now you might be saying but I'll just say I love my crazy friends. They remind me that I'm not as bad off as I thought I was.


I also have a crazy friend who's just as weird as me  We have a lot of awkward silences but for some reason it's just funny when it's the two of us. It feels comfortable.

Congrats on your new toys, Jook! Will you go cycling every day now? :b



> It's funny, I'm always worried about being too loud, but our downstairs neighbors turn their music up so loud that I can hear it with headphones on. :|


Same here, our neighbours have two litle girls who keep screaming and crying and yelling all day long. And I can't do anything without worrying if I'm being too loud.

Maybe my goal for today should be o play some really loud music for 30 minutes. :twisted

I forgot it's Sunday and the library is closed! It's not that the form is too long or anything, but I get really stressed filling them out. Then my hand starts shaking, I mess up, I cross something out, then I worry whether I'm even allowed to cross something out, and asking for a new form makes me feel stupid. Symptom of SA perhaps? :stu

I'll visit my sister today to go get a book from her instead, because books _are_ wonderful escapes. :yes

I hope things remain calm at home, Kiwi!
Have a great lazy Sunday, everyone


----------



## dreamj

Today's tasks:

- Get my key from my neighbor (apparently I left the garage door open and they shut it for me and somehow found a house key inside, but now I have to retrieve it). 

They're nice folks in a very safe, high-income neighborhood. But I don't want to be invited to dinner, yet I don't want to wait too long and have them think I'm strange since all this happenned yesterday. But my SA is really turning on for some reason...yeesh.

- finish my final procrastination of my resume to its best standards
- clean the house
- get the cable company to activate tv (no tv is making me loopy!)


----------



## huh

jook said:


> *HEY, HUH:*Nice to see you posting here. Did you get out for that walk today. I like being outside when it's cold. Hope to see 'round. Don't be shy, just jump right in.


I did...the cold weather was a bit much though. I need to get a jacket or something...hah. It still felt good to get out for a bit.


----------



## jook

*Hi Everyone:*

*I actually made a day of it getting out and about. :boogieI went to a Spanish church with a friend and her two daughters. Fortunately they head headphones with translations cuz I would have been clueless.:| Although I took Spanish two years in high school and two years in college, it's true what they say -- if you don't use it, you lose it.*

*After church we went to eat a late lunch. My SA was sort of telling me to say I have to go home and slip away :tiptoe because children seem to sense when you're anxious. But I ignored those ANTS and went to lunch. Then the girls wanted to go to a skating rink thingy that has go-carts, rock climbing and all sorts of other jazz. So I went and sat with mom for about three hours while they enjoyed themselves checking in with us from time to time.*

*I,m still going through some depression and had to deal with a bit of SA with the kids mostly, but I'm glad I went. :yes*

*KIWI *& *SANDMAN, Happy Sunday!*

*DREAMJ* Good to see you posting again. That's funny about how your new neighbors ended up with your house keys. 

*HUH* I'm so glad you made it out for your walk. Just simple things like that can be so vital to feeling ok or not. Congrats! I look forward to seeing more of your daily plans posted here.

_Take care everybody and remember...Tomorrow is Another Day!!_


----------



## dreamj

^jook that sounds like a perfect day!

I've got my key back...they're family friends and been watching the house since my family bought it before I moved in, so it's no worries...fortunately no invites for dinner and they respected my privacy. Well, once I find work I'll be confident to visit people for dinah and do that stuff.


----------



## jook

*Hey ya'll*

*I stayed up to 4am fooling around on my computer and watching The Lovely Bones. Needless to say, I'm not good for much this morning due to lack of sleep. So, I'm gonna cut myself some slack and keep it simple today.*

*Today I intend to:*

**Clean my room *
**apply for jobs on line.*

*Have a terrific day and may all your dreams (plans) come true!*


----------



## dreamj

Woke up so late today too...

* Planned for today to send out my resumes to more companies...tore out 2 pages from the yellow pages and will start making rapid calls for availability; will start out with the easier personel companies (ones I'm familiar with) and work myself up for courage.

* ^Maybe do this at Borders or library...the cell reception is bad at home. I'll do this outside in the patio area if it's still not raining.

* Start reviewing my Cognitive Behavior Therapy (CBT) theory again. Will need it for this week...my basic practice has been down. Need that thought stopping of negative thoughts!

* Stick car out on driveway in the rain for instant car wash.

* Begin strength training tonight.

I'd like to reinforce what a great idea this thread is. Posting your goals and reaching them helps motivate me to reach them, and having others see them makes me feel committed to achieve them and get support, no matter how small or big they are.


----------



## kiwismile

Goals for Today:

* Rewrite my appeal letter for financial aid
* read something (a friend & I have a sort of reading challenge going on because we both have giant lists of books to get to, but I keep putting mine off)
* If the rain lets up a little (not that I mind), do some laundry

Yesterday was a down day for me; spent it inside watching Netflix.


----------



## jook

*Hey guys,*

*I did about 20% of what I'd hoped to do today. I'm having a rough time so even that 20% was a major feat. I'm just waiting on the storm to pass and trying to be compassionate:heart and patient with myself in the meantime.:roll*

KIWI: how'd the rewrite go? did you decide on a good book to start your reading challenge? i have loads of books i never get around to also. I have a friend from college who, since i've known her, always has a bookshelf of spanking new books never been cracked, lol. and get this-- she's a librarian! :rofl

DREAMJ: Wow! some impressive goals -- exercise, CBT AND marching on with the job search. Way to go! Big Kudos for getting back to the therapy. It does help. That's funny putting the car out in the rain for an instant wash. Maybe Kiwi can try that with her laundry:b

signing out...
_And tomorrow's another day!_


----------



## kiwismile

kiwismile said:


> Goals for Today:
> 
> * Rewrite my appeal letter for financial aid
> * read something (a friend & I have a sort of reading challenge going on because we both have giant lists of books to get to, but I keep putting mine off)
> * If the rain lets up a little (not that I mind), do some laundry


Didn't get any laundry done. Started to read, but lost interest. I got about halfway through my appeal letter before I had to stop; writing about the bad stuff always gets to me in the worst way (I think my Depression's coming back). 

Goals for Tomorrow:
* Wake up before 10am.
* Finish my appeal letter so I can turn it in tomorrow. (My grandma already said she'd drive me to school for it)
* Laundry
* Apply at a nearby coffee shop that's only accepting apps in person. (depends on weather)​


----------



## jook

*Good Morning!*

*Hope everybody got a good night's sleep and the engines are roaring this morning. I set the clock for 7:30am, woke up made a journal entry then meditated awhile in bed (I think that still counts as meditation). I didn't actually get out of bed until I got a phone call around 9:30 that prompted me to start moving.*

*KIWI::squeeze I'm so sorry you've got the depression bug too. Don't be too hard on yourself. Just keep moving along.:tiptoe Remember the story of the tortoise and the hare? Even if you're moving slow right now keep moving and you'll get there. *

*It seems like that appeals letter is really difficult for you to write. I do a little writing myself and sometimes get writer's block for whatever reason. You explained that your block is coming from the subject matter being "painful." May I suggest something. Don't try to write it perfectly at this point. Just get down the basic points in a general way without thinking about it too much. Then, step away from it for a day or so and go back and fill in detail points. I would be willing to help you if you want to send the first draft to me to take a look, if that would help you to get through it. *

*My intentions today are:*

**attend a Hospice volunteer meeting at 2pm*
**Have telephone interview at 5:30 to participate in a SA study through Skype being run by Drexel University. (If anyone's interested, I posted this study in the Research Studies and Trials forum)*
**Check classifieds and apply for jobs online*
**Maybe tackle organizing papers and reshelving books that have gotten scattered about.*

*Be good to yourselves...and let's get those rumps to roastin'!*
*(ok, so my humor gets a little cheesy sometimes:b)*


----------



## dreamj

^I like your humor  Also, I want to try that Skype group. Anything for self-improvement!

Today:

- Wait for the cableguy (finally tv!)

- Send out more resumes to employment agencies

- Check out craigs list for jobs

- Get ready for interview tomorrow morning - I put myself in a pickle. I filled out their online application and didn't think to remove an employer I didn't leave in good terms with. My resume looks fine without it. But now the information is trapped in their database, and if they check the references or confront me during the interview I'm going to have to improvise. I know it won't go good tomorrow, and I'm thinking of not going at all.

- Get my old SA book out and become disciplined in the old exercises.

- Got too tired to start exercise program again...I'll try again tonight.


----------



## jook

DreamJ:
the link to the Drexel study is in the Research and Trials Forum in the thread labled "Drexel Study". It will take you right to their page where you can get contact info to email them and let them know you're interested. They respond pretty quickly.

How bad were the terms you left the previous job on? Send me a PM if you don't want to say here. Maybe I could offer some feedback on how you might clean it up in an interview. You don't want to lose this opportunity if it can be salvaged, right? I'm good at interviews. It's work I have a problem with, lol.


----------



## dreamj

^Thanks for the help jook, it doesn't matter now...I just got a call from the company...they said the positions I'm applying for are not compatible with the web design/tech experience I've had or a.k.a "overqualified." They're forwarding it to their sister company which places tech positions (and happens to be one of the first companies I contacted and interviewed with, but with no follow-up call). So, current interview cancelled.

Overall, I've decided to get my feet wet in a new town by applying to low-level office position or data entry while I work on upgrading my design portfolio. I really don't want the high-pressure, social-oriented jobs until I get used to where I'm at :um So, all in all, I've got to waterdown this resume skillwise and employerwise for this purpose.

Today I did:

- get a haircut
- got cable
- contacted a local SAS support group
- signed up for that Skype study
- forwarded one of my corrected resumes. 

Try, try again...I refuse to let this get me down. :no


----------



## sandman99

Jook, you're so helpful 

I just came back from spending a day with my sister, so I haven't done anything productive at all. My best friend is in Canada at the moment and he needs me to do a couple of things here for him, so I have some chores that I really need to do tomorrow! So my goal is to wake up by 8am latest and go do that.

I said this before, but I really wish everyone good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## jook

Hi All:

So, I made my Hospice volunteer meeting. I have a tendency to go to these things but not participate. A couple of times I wanted to say something and didn't:|. Oh well...maybe next time. Especially since I'm about to get 12 weeks of SA therapy for free.

I just got off the phone with *Drexel University* and *I was accepted* into their Skype study! :boogieI figured I would be but now it's official. *Dreamjay*
, go ahead and get the ball going. The process ain't so bad and it's *free therapy*.

I made some follow-up moves on my job hunt today. Called to find out my chances of employment before paying for the required background check. It looks pretty good.

*DREAMJ: So you still have a possiblity of some work through this company even though you're not interviewing with them. Good. I can also understand your decision to take something low-key until you get acclimated. Sounds like you got your head on straight and setting yourself up for success.*
*Oh, I just noticed you ALREADY signed up for the Skype study. Look at you! AND you contacted a local SA group. (Hint: other therapy will disqualify you from the Drexel study, so you might want to consider how to handle that). You made a lot of amazing things happen today. And best of all YOU GOT CABLE! Cable's kind of like air. You gotta have it, LOL. *

*SANDMAN: (*Jook, you're so helpful *) ahhh,:blush go on now. No, really -- go on. I mean thanks for the complimentI try to help out when I can. Good to see you coming back around. I missed ya! I think I'll try to get up by 8am tomorrow myself and shake some dust off the old caboose and see if I can get it moving.*

*Have a great night and a better morning cuz...*
*Tomorrow is Another Day!*


----------



## kiwismile

@*Jook*: 
Thanks for the offer to help with my letter! I ended up writing half of it last night, and then finished it this morning. I'll keep your tips in mind if I have to do something like that again though. 



jook said:


> Hi All:
> 
> So, I made my Hospice volunteer meeting. I have a tendency to go to these things but not participate. A couple of times I wanted to say something and didn't:|. Oh well...maybe next time. Especially since I'm about to get 12 weeks of SA therapy for free.


You can do it! I know how hard it is to speak up, but if you keep trying I'm certain you'll get it! Also, hip hip hooray for free therapy! :boogie​


kiwismile said:


> Goals for Tomorrow:* Wake up before 10am.
> * Finish my appeal letter so I can turn it in tomorrow. (My grandma already said she'd drive me to school for it)
> * Laundry
> * Apply at a nearby coffee shop that's only accepting apps in person. (depends on weather)​


Today, I woke up around 8:30, and then got invited to breakfast with a friend & her new boyfriend. It was a little awkward (I get extra nervous around boys - which may or not have something to do with having a crazy man for a father), but I think I did alright considering. When I got home, I found out my grandmother had to go in to work (on her day off!) so I had to take the bus to campus. I turned in my appeal, but on the way home I got too nervous and didn't stop by the coffee shop I wanted to apply at (I started worrying about how to ask about it, or asking the wrong person, or interrupting a customer; and my resume looks so _empty_...). I did get my laundry done though. Today was good. :yes

Tomorrow I want to:
* apply at the coffee shop
* apply at an ice cream shop my friend told me is hiring
* sketch something - I'm starting to feel ideas again :idea​


----------



## jook

Good Morning!

*OMG, KIWI GOT HER LAUNDRY DONE!!! whooooooooooooo hoo!! :boogie:banana:boogie:banana:boogie:banana:boogie*

KIWI: You have been quite the busy bee. I'm especially proud of you for getting through that letter AND turning it in. You go girl! Plus you pulled off breakfast with your friend and her boyfriend. The neat thing about that is you knew it might be a little uncomfortable and you *did it anyway*. I hope you know how great it is that you did that. At this rate who knows? You might be selling coffee or ice cream in the near future! Good job!


As for me, I was up by 8am this morning (It's 9:30 now). Already I've:

*Checked Craigslist for futons and made calls about it (I've decided to get more intentional about my spiritual practice and I need more room in my bedroom to set up a shrine -- so a futon is just the ticket!).
*Called the company I'm trying to get work with and gave them my credit card info to run the mandatory background check.

Other things I plan to do today:
* Go to Hospice around noon to volunteer a couple of hours. (This is something I signed up for to force me out and socializing, but I've been avoiding it like the plague. I signed up in October and have only gone twice so far

*Take my friend's daughter (_*Willow*_ - isn't that a sweet name?) to ballet
(I got to get her from school then take her. We'll be in the car together for awhile - hopefully I'll find something interesting to talk to her about and won't bore the poor child to tears.)

*I really should return some reviews for people who've reviewed my work in my online writing group. It doesn't look good to get reviews and not return them. I need to either participate or get out of the group.


----------



## kiwismile

jook said:


> *OMG, KIWI GOT HER LAUNDRY DONE!!! whooooooooooooo hoo!! :boogie:banana:boogie:banana:boogie:banana:boogie*
> 
> KIWI: You have been quite the busy bee. I'm especially proud of you for getting through that letter AND turning it in. You go girl! Plus you pulled off breakfast with your friend and her boyfriend. The neat thing about that is you knew it might be a little uncomfortable and you *did it anyway*. I hope you know how great it is that you did that. At this rate who knows? You might be selling coffee or ice cream in the near future! Good job!


First I have to say, this made me laugh. :teeth And Thanks! Hope you accomplished what you set out to do today; you're so busy!​


jook said:


> Other things I plan to do today:
> * Go to Hospice around noon to volunteer a couple of hours. (This is something I signed up for to force me out and socializing, but I've been avoiding it like the plague. I signed up in October and have only gone twice so far


Volunteering is _hard_. I have no idea how I passed several classes during my mandatory school years, because I never did any of the required volunteer work. Last October, a career services person at my college suggested I try volunteering at a few places to help with my job quest. I did _one_ day at an art supply store, and haven't been back since. Every time I think of going, I get too nervous and talk myself out of it. :| I think it's great that you're trying! ​


----------



## jook

I Got through the day quite well although I only did 1 out of the three things on my list. I didn't go to Hospice to volunteer and I didn't write any reviews. Although I didn't stick to my plan I was pleased with the day and the way events unfolded. I actually felt pretty good today, hopping around from one thing to the next.

What I did:

*Checked on a job delivering phone books (hey, I gotta eat)
*Went to the farmer's market to buy these brownie/cookie things that the woman that crochets hats and scarfs sells. MUAH!! yum, yum
*Went to three thriftstores and got some neat things from each and only spent a whopping $10 ( 2 candelabras, 6 shirts, a bowl made out of a guord, and a picture frame)
*Did some long overdue grocery shopping at a little family store I like that carries particular items I like to get like Ezekiel bread, raw honey, and herbal teas. I even thought I'd try something new so I bought some freshly ground cashew butter (like peanut butter but cashews instead).

So I was really feeling my cheerios today. My mood was better than it's been in about three weeks. The highlight of my day was a social situation that actually went quite smoothly.

As I mentioned earlier I had to take my friend's daughter, sweet little _Willow__, _to her ballet class. The car ride was about 30 min. and to my surprise I actually held the interest of a 12 year old for that long. We had conversation the whole time. We talked about the Haiti situation, her friend's at school, and even the NPR show I had heard earlier about children as young as five being labeled or diagnosed as transgender. We had a very good, mutually engaging conversation. I was unusually relaxed and un-anxious

*KIWI: glad that billboard airing your "clean laundry" made ya laugh. Regarding the volunteer thing, it is a good way to stick your foot into work type situations without the obligation of going to work everyday. Have you thought about volunteering at an animal shelter? The animals give you an outlet when you're uncomfortable ("Ah, I'm gonna take a dog out for a walk"). Just a thought. I'm gonna try and hang in there with Hospice. Maybe I'll committ to doing a certain # of hours by the end of the month or something.*

*Well, today was a good day! Thanks again everyone for your support.*


----------



## jook

*Good Morning!*

*Today's plans:*
**Apply to a job notification received online*
**Do some reading, maybe write*
**Take little Willow to ballet again*
**Go see the play To Kill A Mocking Bird with my housemate tonight*

*Have a Fabulous Day!*


----------



## dreamj

My interweb has been acting wiggy today...

Late update...got to:
- Print out my resumes at Staples by this evening (several versions depending on jobs)
- Start upgrading my web skills with drupal, jquery, and actionscript 3.0. I want to grasp by Sunday.
- Find the local library and visit tomorrow
- Visit local community college tomorrow for their job resource center
- Get ready for classes next week
- Might actually apply to local retail (oh man)

Been depressed the last few days...its rainy and my job search hasn't been so great...4 resumes to personnel companies. And 3 to craigslist ones and no callback.

I did get an e-mail from the Skype study jook! They're calling me Tues at 2pm...thank u for the help with that, u certainly do rock.


----------



## jook

*DREAMJ*



dreamj said:


> My interweb has been acting wiggy today...
> 
> Late update...got to:
> - Print out my resumes at Staples by this evening (several versions depending on jobs)
> - Start upgrading my web skills with drupal, jquery, and actionscript 3.0. I want to grasp by Sunday.


*You are really hitting the job search hard consistently. I have no doubt something will come through for you. Hang in there! You're doing all the right things.:clap*



> - Find the local library and visit tomorrow
> - Visit local community college tomorrow for their job resource center
> - Get ready for classes next week
> - Might actually apply to local retail (oh man)


*Sounds like you're getting all your duckies in a row. Go make it happen tomorrow!:b*

QUOTE]Been depressed the last few days...its rainy and my job search hasn't been so great...4 resumes to personnel companies. And 3 to craigslist ones and no callback.[/QUOTE]

*So sorry to hear you've got the "D-bug". The D-bug releases ANTS (Automatic Negative Thoughts) into your brain that are little messengers sent out to fill your head with lies.(this is what they look like--> :mum ) DON'T BELIEVE THEM. They're stinking liars trying to sabatoge all the hard work you've been doing. Keep doing what you've been doing and when they see you're not listening they'll shut their freakin' traps!! (then they look like this-->:|) *



> I did get an e-mail from the Skype study jook! They're calling me Tues at 2pm...thank u for the help with that, u certainly do rock.


*Way to go! Pop that cork!*


----------



## jook

jook said:


> *Good Morning!*
> 
> *Today's plans:*
> **Apply to a job notification received online*
> **Do some reading, maybe write*
> **Take little Willow to ballet again*
> **Go see the play To Kill A Mocking Bird with my housemate tonight*
> 
> *Have a Fabulous Day!*


Well today was another pretty awesome day. I'll tell ya. Sharing my intentions here with you guys has been such a depression buster. I have felt more motivated than I have in a long time. I know I may run into stormy weather ahead:rain but I'm learning something about getting through those times.

OK, enough mushing...

Today I:
completed the online application and submitted resume
hit 2 thrift stores
treated myself to dinner at an eastern food type restaurant (curry chicken w/ mixed veggies and peanut sauce, yum)
got Willow to her ballet class (although it was pouring rain)
went with my roommate, her mother and her neice to see the play, To Kill a Mocking Bird (held at a small playhouse but it was quite good)

So overall the day was, well...nice:hide (was that lightning?) Well anyway, I gotta get out from under this chair cuz,

_Tomorrow's Another Day!!_


----------



## dreamj

Got all your goals done yesterday jook! You've got an admirable attitude getting though them and you enjoyed doing it too, awesome! Good luck on the job search, too.



jook said:


> *So sorry to hear you've got the "D-bug". The D-bug releases ANTS (Automatic Negative Thoughts) into your brain that are little messengers sent out to fill your head with lies.(this is what they look like--> :mum ) DON'T BELIEVE THEM. *


^Working on this lately..I need a big can of bug spray for this!

Today I've got to:

* Really, really print out those resumes at Staples...I ended up watching NBC all night and forgot about the time. 
* Clean the house - the relatives might be here this weekend.
* Begin finishing my freelance website for this weekend using some of the newer technology I want to learn...not good to job reference a website that says "under construction."
* Send out more resumes - I read online there's a right way to respond to online ads. I'm doing it all wrong. Going to try a different stratedgy.
* Step into the library today...either see what it's like or do most of my work there
* Maybe...maybe, stop by some retail stores for job apps.
* Check out the job bulletin board at the local college
* Procrastinate procrastinating :no


----------



## jook

*Hi DreamJ*



dreamj said:


> Got all your goals done yesterday jook! You've got an admirable attitude getting though them and you enjoyed doing it too, awesome! Good luck on the job search, too.


*Yeah I had quite a busy day yesterday. So much so that today I took a personal sabbatical, LOL. All I've done today is read, sleep, wash my hair and watched that bizarre movie online Lolita. *



> Today I've got to:
> 
> * Really, really print out those resumes at Staples...I ended up watching NBC all night and forgot about the time.
> * Clean the house - the relatives might be here this weekend.
> * Begin finishing my freelance website for this weekend using some of the newer technology I want to learn...not good to job reference a website that says "under construction."
> * Send out more resumes - I read online there's a right way to respond to online ads. I'm doing it all wrong. Going to try a different stratedgy.
> * Step into the library today...either see what it's like or do most of my work there
> * Maybe...maybe, stop by some retail stores for job apps.
> * Check out the job bulletin board at the local college
> * Procrastinate procrastinating :no


*That's quite a list you got there. :um I see a couple of things have carried over from your previous list. I tend to procrastinate and keep putting things offsometimes to. Usually it's because it's something I'm not that thrilled about doing. My advice would be just tackle the easiest things first. Getting something done will help motivate you to do the rest...at least that's the theory.*

*Good luck!*


----------



## jook

Saturday _again _already? My how times flies when you're actually getting things done.

Well, yesterday I gave myself a lazy day. Today I could just as easily do the same but I've decided to get out and about so as not to give in to lethargy. Plans for today are:

*Read something I downloaded to read.
*clean my bathroom
*Attend a training session being given at the local library for people interested in community organizing
*attend either a Krishna dinner tonight or a board game club.

_Have a great day and may all your dreams (plans) come true!_


----------



## dreamj

jook said:


> *That's quite a list you got there. :um I see a couple of things have carried over from your previous list. *


Hey jook, you're right I could scale down a little. I've been raised as a bit of an overachiever, but sometimes that gets the best of me  I still haven't printed out those resumes yet (Sunday) :fall

Here's my goals I have to commit to today; if there's anytime left I'll squeeze some larger goals in:

- Visit the local library and see their copy machines, browse around the book section.
- Do a little coding on my freelance website for job search purposes.
- Call my baby bro up and have my daily chat about things.
- Call my aunt up and let her know I'm still alive here...plan a laundry visit for next weekend.
- Squeeze some paint, wetsanding on my car - my personal project. 
- End up at Borders tonight and do some entertaining reading.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Saturday _again _already? My how times flies when you're actually getting things done.
> 
> Well, yesterday I gave myself a lazy day. Today I could just as easily do the same but I've decided to get out and about so as not to give in to lethargy. Plans for today are:
> 
> *Read something I downloaded to read.
> *clean my bathroom
> *Attend a training session being given at the local library for people interested in community organizing
> *attend either a Krishna dinner tonight or a board game club.
> 
> _Have a great day and may all your dreams (plans) come true!_


*I did all the things on my list yesterday. Two social events in one day! Now that's amazing.*

*Cleaning my bathroom was pretty uneventful, as one would expect so nothing to tell there.*

*I had NO social anxiety at the Krisha dinner. I just sat with my friend and talked with her. There were moments when I felt pressure to keep the conversation going but nothing major. And we made some conversation with one man who sat at our table briefly. I didn't say much, not because I was anxious, I just didn't have much to say.*

*The community organizing training was a little more challenging. I expected it to be a big room with tables with people scattered about. However, it turned out to be a small room with one long oval boardroom type table that everybody sat around. The intimacy of being seated around a table in a closed circle gets my SA to buzzing. **However, it helped that there was an agenda to focus on.*

*Inspite of the minimal discomfort I was able to participate and give input on a few things during the course of the meeting. Definitely a success!*

*I would like to stay involved with this group and become active in supporting issues that concern I'm interested in. This would be a major step as this is the type of thing I've always wanted to do but didn't because of SA. But I'm feeling only the smallest amount of anxiety about it. *

*I can only attribute this change to my becoming more accepting of anxiety using mindfulness techniques -- feeling the anxiety, accepting all the negative things I'm thinking in the situation, and having no thoughts or feelings about the anxiety itself. Just noticing it's there and continuing what I'm doing.*

*I know this thread isn't about what works for social anxiety but I just wanted to mention briefly what's been helping me to do things I normally would not have done.*

*DREAMJ: How'd you do yesterday? I'm glad to see you're still posting here because this helps me a lot. *

*Today's Agenda*
**Listen to stop smoking CD's (Alan Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking - it's a disgusting habit and I'm gonna stop it!)*
**Finish questionaires for Drexel Study on Social Anxiety*
**Finish blog entry I started yesterday and hopefully post*
**Go through mail*
**Maybe watch a movie online as a treat*

**Hope to see some more people putting their daily goals up. Especially if you're having a difficult time following through because of depression, social anxiety or whatever. It's really helpful to have others supporting and encouraging you. Try it for awhile, you'll see!


----------



## dreamj

Hey! Yesterday I got all my tasks done except work on my car...so nearly completing all those things was an accomplishment in itself. I only stayed at Borders for half an hour but got through my reading w/o any significant SA (especially in a store at a new town).

Today:
- print out resumes
- catch up on some sleep

I really have no plans today Sunday...got to catch up on zzz's for next week will be hectic. Fret with SA encounters, driving and dealing with people; so, I'm going to crawl back to bed for now.

^In regards to this thread, I think a lot of our social anxiety makes us worry about social encounters and negative afterthoughts that we don't do normal tasks. Plus it helps with our self-esteem. I know it does for me...it reminds me I have daily tasks and a daily purpose.


----------



## Atari82

Alright I have marching band auditions tomorrow and I HAVE TO GO TO THEM NO MATTER WHAT 

Its my Daily Goal To Audition for marching band and play well


----------



## jook

*Hey Atari. *

*Good luck on your band audition! Wow you get to do it everyday? What kind of band is it? What instrument do you play? It's great to have musical talent. Just remember to stay focused on why you're there and enjoy doing your thing!*

*Hope you'll come back and tell everybody how it went and post some more daily goals *

*DreamJ: I just KNOW you got those resumes printed out now didn't you? :whip*

Sooooo....

Yesterday:

-got the surveys for the Drexel study on Social Anxiety submitted yesterday. 
-fiddled around with my comp trying to figure out to use Skype for the study
-completed another entry on my blog about social anxiety explaining cognitive therapy
-even though it wasn't on my list, I went and bought a few groceries (I sort of despise grocery shopping but hunger is a tremendous motivator when there's no food in the house)

Todays plans:
**-I'm having a hard time following through with my hospice volunteer committment but I will make it an intention to go today for a couple of hours
-Check Craigslist for cheap housing in Cincinnati mar-june (seasonal job opportunity there)
-shop around for a futon
-read/mediate/watch a movie

**This is important because I need to get out of the house to keep from isolating and getting depressed.

_So what are YOU up to today? Yeah, YOU!_


----------



## Lisanne

How bad is your social anxiety if you feel anxiety posting on public forums? :afr

Anyway, posting here was one of my goals for today. My other goals are to:
Complete several assignments for my Technology for Teachers class (due tonight)

Guided Meditation for 10 minutes

Make some progress in writing article for eHow: Sign-up for iclipart, read the material I gathered in researching the article, write a quick, rough draft of the article

Clean my kitchen

Email friend a thank you note for gift
​I've got more I need to do, but that's my official list for today.

Jook, I admire that you are doing volunteer work for hospice. If you're having a hard time, why don't you just go for 30 minutes or an hour instead of a couple of hours?

Great thread! Good luck to everyone with your goals!


----------



## Atari82

WOOT I made it through auditions, still waiting for results though, Hope i make it, Wish Me Luck!


----------



## Atari82

*SA Goals For Tom.*

Tomorrow I Am Going:

-Go To Basketball And Play with The Best of my Ability

-Say Hi To someone I Dont usually Greet Someone

:b


----------



## jook

Hey Gang! 

*ATARI: Well, ain't you special! :nw You got through your audition today. That is great! You said you were going to do it and you did it. I hope you make the cut. Have fun doing your thing at basketball tomorrow and smilin' big  and sayin' HI!*

*LISANNE: Good to see a new face around here! Glad you didn't let the SA keep you from posting. Sometimes to get moving we gotta feel the anxiety and do it anyway! Way to go! How did things go today for you? Thanks for the encouragement and suggestion regarding my hospice volunteering*

Well, posting my intentions here proved once again to be a great motivator. I did get off my arse and go to hospice to volunteer today:boogie. That was a biggy for me cuz I've been letting my fears keep me from doing that. 

The other things on my list weren't do or die so I chumped 'em off. But something that wasn't on my list and was a social event I did! I accepted an invitation to see a play, music, poetry reading event. I went with two other people. Watching the play, that was the easy part. But afterwards we went to get something to eat and I had virtually NO Social Anxiety having dinner and conversation_...hmmm, that was weird, what's going on here? :sus ._

So, all in all, I'm pretty pleased with how my day went. The last two weeks that I have been posting here and sharing goals with my SAS buds have made a phenomenal difference in my motivation. The change has been unbelievable!!! Thanks for being here guyz. Well, get a good night's sleep and eat your wheaties in the morning cuz....

_Tomorrow's Another Day!:b_


----------



## bevo

Work in the yard. The sun is shining today and it always lifts my spirits to be a part of it


----------



## jook

*HELLOOOOOO BEVO! Hey it's pretty sunny here today too. It would be a great day to work in the yard. Getting outside on a sunny day is a great spirit lifter. Have fun!*

*Todays plans:*
**In just a few minutes I'll be out the door to volunteer at hospice for a couple of hours.*
**Do some writing, search craigslist for futon and cheap housing for trip to Ohio other stuff.*
**Learn how to use Skype for the SA study I'll be participating in soon*

*Maybe some other stuff I can get done today to but I'm running late and can't think right now soo SEE YA!*

*Let's go git 'er done!*


----------



## Lisanne

Atari82, congratulations on making it through the marching band audition! I was in marching band (a long, long time ago) in Jr. High School. I still remember it being challenging to play well, march, and hit my marks in formations. That was right before I developed social anxiety so I don't know how SA would impact being in a marching band.

Jook, how did your volunteer work go? I have a friend who volunteers at hospice one night a month. He visits people who don't get many visitors. He says that it's very rewarding.

I completed most of the things on my list from yesterday. I completed all my assignments for my Tech for Teachers class. I meditated for 15 minutes. I signed-up with iclipart.com and read my research materials for my eHow article (didn't write the rough draft), partially cleaned the kitchen and wrote my email among other things. It was a very busy day. Posting here did help me to feel more motivated. I have been feeling depressed lately due to SA and I haven't been getting done things that I really need to get done. 

I'm going shopping tonight. I'll post my goals for tomorrow later tonight.


----------



## Atari82

Lisanne said:


> Atari82, congratulations on making it through the marching band audition! I was in marching band (a long, long time ago) in Jr. High School. I still remember it being challenging to play well, march, and hit my marks in formations. That was right before I developed social anxiety so I don't know how SA would impact being in a marching band.


Thanks For The Info and would it be difficult joining a sport and doing marching band at the same time


----------



## jook

*Hi Peeps:*

*So today went pretty well:*

*-I did my 2 hours of volunteer work. *
*-Posted an ad on Craigslist for housing for a possible trip to Ohio in March.*
*-Started working on my next blog post*
*-Went to a Zuumba dance class (high intensity aerobic type dance) - I'd been planning on trying this out for a month and finally made it!:boogie*

*I think I've done more in the last two weeks than I did all last year, :teeth*

LISANNE: Way to go! Posting my goals here has helped me a lot too with the depression blues and lack of motivation. Congratulations on your accomplishments!
My volunteer work today went very well. I spent time with an elderly woman with dementia and read her one of my short stories. She seemed to enjoy that a lot. That's cool that you write for eHow. I'd like to do something like that myself.

ATARI: When will you know the results of your audition? How's basketball going? Did you say Hi to people yesterday like you planned? 

_Good job everybody! Keep those engines runnin' cuz..._
_Tomorrow's Another Day!_


----------



## Atari82

jook said:


> ATARI: When will you know the results of your audition? How's basketball going? Did you say Hi to people yesterday like you planned?


Still waiting for results, basketball went good and plan on greeting someone else tomorrow


----------



## jook

Hello everyone!

Well, I've been writing all morning and it's after noon now. My main goal today was to complete an entry for my blog and I have accomplished that!

Now, what to do with the rest of this glorious day?!

*Duty calls and I need to make a phone call about deferring my student loans(arrggh)
*Need to clean up my email after deciding what needs attention and what to dump.
*May go to the Farmer's Market (they have good things to eat there and it's a chance to get out and about)
*I've joined a pool league that meets on Wedn. nights - I should go to that (this is just one of several things I've joined and barely participated in - trying to change that pattern)

OK, that's enough I think for today.

seeya later!


----------



## Lisanne

Today, I've been working on my rough draft of my eHow article. I'd like to transfer my rough draft to the eHow website today. Also, I would like to create an eBay auction. I have a spare bedroom I use as a storage space/office. I'd like to tidy up in there so that I have enough space to exercise. If I get those three things done today, I'll be happy. Good luck to everyone else with your goals.


----------



## jook

Hi Folks:

I just made it home. By the time I got to the Farmer's Market they were closing up. So I bought a slice of quiche and walked around for while. 

I live in a small town so I ran into a couple of people I know while out. One was a lady from the church I attend sometime. I talked with her for awhile but I always have the feeling she doesn't really care to know me. I know everybody I meet doesn't have to like me. I think it's the SA that makes it seem more important than it is.

I walked over to the PO and a nice older gentleman who works there, and I've known for many years, (I'm using "known" losely) asked me if I'd like to go to dinner or lunch with him sometimes. I told him yes but I don't know if I will.

Before I left home I was feeling a little down but pushed myself to go out anyway. After being out about an hour I was about to head home because the depression was growing. But I dropped into the pool hall to see if I recognized anyone. Only the guy who started the league had shown up so we sat and talked another hour. 

I also made the phone call regarding my student loans today so that's all taken care of. 

So...in spite of not feeling overly enthusiastic about things today, I'm glad I didn't let SA or depression keep me from following through with what I set out to do.

LISANNE: How'd you do on your goals today? Did you get your eHow article posted. I completed a draft for my SA blog today.that I'll probably post tomorrow. I love writing. If I could figure out how to make some money doing it that would be great! Do they pay on eHow?


----------



## Atari82

Main Goals For Tom.

-Get Conversation started with 2-3 people on the ride to school (Bus)


----------



## VeggieGirl

My goal today is to go to work and enjoy myself and get on with things and not embarrass myself!


----------



## jook

Today I didn't really follow a script, but I got things done:

*made an important phone call I've been putting off
*posted another entry to my blog
*listened to some more of an audio book I started.
*went to my 1st meeting of a beginning runner's group I joined!

ATARI: so were you talking your head off today starting conversations?:blah

VEGGIEGILRL: did ya have fun at work? (is there such a thing?:b)

Note: hey guys, after you post your goals don't forget to post the outcome so everybody can celebrate your victories with you or offer support and encouragement! 

Keep that momentum going cuz...
_Tomorrow's Another Day!_


----------



## jook

My intentions for today:

*Do Skype check with Drexel University to get ready to start participating in the study they're doing for Social Anxiety (_Anybody else who wants 12 weeks of free therapy without even leaving your house should check this out_).
*Write or read something for 1 or 2 hours
*Meet someone for pool at 2pm
*Read the great tutorial LISANNE sent me on writing for eHow and maybe get started writing something!

Note: Before I started this thread, almost three weeks ago, I was REALLY depressed, lethargic and unmotivated about doing anything. Since then, I've bought a bike, joined a runner's class, attended several cultural/social events, got more focused on my writing, and am working towards being a non-smoker. If you are having trouble getting through the day because of anxiety or depression, try posting your goals here for awhile. It really does help to feel supported and to offer support to others. Hope to see ya 'round!

_Have Great, Great Day!_


----------



## Lisanne

jook said:


> My intentions for today:
> 
> *Do Skype check with Drexel University to get ready to start participating in the study they're doing for Social Anxiety (_Anybody else who wants 12 weeks of free therapy without even leaving your house should check this out_).
> *Write or read something for 1 or 2 hours
> *Meet someone for pool at 2pm
> *Read the great tutorial LISANNE sent me on writing for eHow and maybe get started writing something!
> 
> Note: Before I started this thread, almost three weeks ago, I was REALLY depressed, lethargic and unmotivated about doing anything. Since then, I've bought a bike, joined a runner's class, attended several cultural/social events, got more focused on my writing, and am working towards being a non-smoker. If you are having trouble getting through the day because of anxiety or depression, try posting your goals here for awhile. It really does help to feel supported and to offer support to others. Hope to see ya 'round!
> 
> _Have Great, Great Day!_


Since I'm snowed in and probably not going anywhere this weekend, my goals are to get some things done around the house:

*Saturday Goals:*

Fill out insurance form and get it in the mail

Spend 2 hours writing a rough draft of essay due in American Lit. class on Monday

Complete discussion board portion of my Tech for Teachers Assignments

Order textbook from Amazon

Watch movie on Amazon Video on Demand: "I Love You, Man"

Jook, I read your latest blog postings on social anxiety. They're excellent. Great information on mindfulness and CBT. Bevo, Atari82 and VeggieGirl how did things go with your goals?


----------



## jook

Lisanne said:


> Since I'm snowed in and probably not going anywhere this weekend, my goals are to get some things done around the house:
> 
> *Saturday Goals:*
> 
> Fill out insurance form and get it in the mail
> 
> Spend 2 hours writing a rough draft of essay due in American Lit. class on Monday
> 
> Complete discussion board portion of my Tech for Teachers Assignments
> 
> Order textbook from Amazon
> 
> Watch movie on Amazon Video on Demand: "I Love You, Man"
> 
> Jook, I read your latest blog postings on social anxiety. They're excellent. Great information on mindfulness and CBT. Bevo, Atari82 and VeggieGirl how did things go with your goals?


Hi *LISANNE: Thanks for looking at my blog and thanks for the feedback. Sounds like you've got some great plans for a snowy day! That's one thing bad weather is good for, getting things done at home. Good luck, and you've even got a nice reward thrown in (movie):clap*

*I'm in Florida and although I'm not snowed in, I am "rained in":rain today. So I'll be taking it easy. I did some journal writing already this morning. My other intentions for the day are:*

**listen to stop smoking audiobook*
**do some more research on writing for eHow*
**get to the store to buy batteries for my tape player (yep, I still got one)*
**go shoot pool with friend*

*Something else I'll be preparing for all weekend, mentally if nothing else, is that next week I plan to focus more purposefully on finding work. Good luck everyone on making your mini-dreams (plans) come true!*

*Make it a Great Day!*


----------



## laura024

-Stay away from a certain boy
-Watch a good movie
-Catch up on college related necessities


----------



## jook

Hey Laura!
glad to see you posting your goals! Good luck staying away from "a certain boy" and following through with your other goals. Mmm...good movie sounds like a great idea!


----------



## jook

Good Sunday Morning!

Hope everyone's weekend has been whatever they intended it be and that all is well in your hearts and minds.

I'm noticing that since I set the intention to begin looking for work more diligently next week, my anxiety has risen and with that a feeling of disorientation. It's not been as easy this weekend to make decisions about what I need/want to do and follow through. 

Like yesterday, my concentration was too out of wack to research writing for eHow as I had planned. I didn't meet my friend for pool either. I DID however, go (in spite of feeling listless) with my housemate to a boardgames meetup last night. So I played a game with 4 other people for about 2 hours and my social anxiety didn't interfere much at all. As far as I'm concerned doing anything social trumps whatever I didn't do that day so that made the day a good day. (It's important to cut ourselves some slack and give a heaping dose of self-inflicted kudos at every opportunity!)

So, toay I've still got that deer caught in the headlights feeling that comes with anxiety but as I try to move along here are my plans:

*check the classifieds for jobs to apply for
*go to church
*get my son to teach me how to use my mp3 player
*talk to my friend about doing my taxes
*maybe shoot some pool later

That's my spiel...What are YOU up to?
_Be Kind To Yourself and Have an Awesome Day!_


----------



## pita

- get some reading DONE for once instead of playing Sim City all day
- exercise
- make something tasty to bring for lunch tomorrow


----------



## jook

Welcome to this thread *PITA* and *NIGHTRAIN !!!*

*Enjoy your day!:wel*


----------



## Atari82

-Go To Sleep by 9:05 pm
-Order "The Secret to Teen Power" book
-Pick a WSMA Band Piece
-Complete All My Late Work + Do my Homework Right After School 
-Exercise

:boogie

Oh by the way I STILL didn't find out if I made marching band or not


----------



## jook

This is what I posted earlier as my goals:



jook said:


> *check the classifieds for jobs to apply for
> *go to church
> *get my son to teach me how to use my mp3 player
> *talk to my friend about doing my taxes
> *maybe shoot some pool later
> _!_


This is how things went:
-I did go to church. I've been going to that church off and on for about 4 years and I still couldn't name 10 people and there's probably not 10 people that know my name :| But maybe this is something I'm ready to change.
-I checked the classifieds today in preparation for beginning job search tomorrow
-I did talk to my son and my friend as planned.
-An additional thing I did was try a new recipe for quinoua(sp). I rarely muster the energy to cook anymore so this was a good change.
-also watched a movie with housemates (Unfaithful - with Richard Gere and Diane Lane)
Current Mood: 

*Hi ATARI: Your goals show how determined you are to keep moving along inspite of SA. Good for you. High School can be challenging to say the least. I really hope you make the band. Make sure you post *



_Keep your heads up cuz...Tomorrow's Another Day!_


----------



## Lisanne

Hey Jook! That's great you accomplished so many of your goals! I've always found attending church to be very social and therefore very anxiety provoking. Congratulations on going in spite of your SA.

I accomplished most of my goals from yesterday: I almost completed my Amer. Lit. paper. I'm halfway done with my Tech for Teachers assignments. I watched the movie "I Love You, Man" -- Funny movie, but I think it would probably appeal more to the guys than the girls. Ordered my textbook. 

Tomorrow, I've got to finish up and turn in my assignments. Then, I'm going out to dinner tomorrow night maybe followed by a movie.


----------



## jook

Lisanne said:


> Hey Jook! That's great you accomplished so many of your goals! I've always found attending church to be very social and therefore very anxiety provoking. Congratulations on going in spite of your SA..


Thanks for the encouragement *LISANNE. *But, as I stated, after four years of going I haven't developed any relationships with any of the people there except a few who recognize my face and speak to me. I've reached a comfortable plateau and should probably challenge myself to get more personally involved with the people there. 

Today's plans
Make phone call about a job 
contact towing company
apply for two jobs
drink all the water I want

Lata!


----------



## bblessed1

get up the morning in time so I dont have to rush to get ready for work.
make it a point to either sit in the break room with other co-workers for lunch or at least 1 break.
after work I will tackle at least 1 chore I have been putting off for a long time.
Im going to do my best with these few things :b have a great night night and a great day tomorrow!!

Donna


----------



## jook

Hi ya'll,

I didn't do but two things today. I wrote two cover letters and sent them off with cover letters. It took me pretty much the whole day to do that. Just thinking about going back to work has put me in SA spaciness mode, so it was difficult to focus and get through even that. Although it took me all day *I did it*! So tomorrow I'll pick up the rope and keep chugging along with my job searching.

*NIGHTRAIN I wish I could have had some of the yummy stuff you baked yesterday How'd things pan out for ya today?*

*BBLESSED, Good to see you! If you're anything like me you better move that alarm clock away from your bed so you don't reach over and slap it off then wake up looking like this--->, lol.*

*When you're in the breakroom tomorrow remember you're not there alone, but with a whole lot of friends who are inspired by your victories, and always here to support you.*

*LISANNE have a wonderful time at dinner tonight!*

I'm going to relax tonight and maybe watch a movie

seeya lata!


----------



## jook

OK, so it's 2:51pm. I just got in the room I reserved at the library to do my 45min Skype pre-treatment interview. They should be skype calling at 3pm for the video interview. The anticipation is a little nerve wrecking:afr so I figured I'd do some live reporting while waiting:time. OK it's 2:54. took me a while to locate the clock emoticon. I'm kind of nervous and kind of excited at the same time. And kind of wish I had time to eat my sub sandwhich that I picked up along the way. :ideaMaybe I can speed through this thing. Just kidding. Just rambling now actually to distract myself. It's 2:56. I was up at 4:30am. That always happens when I have nervous anticipation. So what did I do. Got up and ate of course. They're calling! bye


----------



## scuff66

Great idea for a thread but it's kinda late in the day ... that being said:

I challenged myself to make a phone call to a friend.
It went well except that he has told me that he and I are going to dinner tomorrow night as he has to come to our place to pick something up.

I stammered and he said "No excuses" so I feel like I shot myself in the foot.
It will be ok but usually we have our spouses along [they're both traveling] and I can blend into the wallpaper. Why do I feel this way.. I've know the guy for 15 years!

OY!


----------



## Atari82

*I can do this*

Tom.

Pick A Band Music Piece
Go To High School CCC Tour
Talk to 3 New People
Do HW right after school
Volunteer to go up and talk to class

Bit challenging since I've decided to battle my SA head on from now on :clap


----------



## scuff66

scuff66 said:


> Great idea for a thread but it's kinda late in the day ... that being said:
> 
> I challenged myself to make a phone call to a friend.
> It went well except that he has told me that he and I are going to dinner tomorrow night as he has to come to our place to pick something up.
> 
> I stammered and he said "No excuses" so I feel like I shot myself in the foot.
> It will be ok but usually we have our spouses along [they're both traveling] and I can blend into the wallpaper. Why do I feel this way.. I've know the guy for 15 years!
> 
> OY!


Wednesday:

Speak slowly and carefully to new accountant on phone when he calls.
Do not speak 'off the cuff' and then feel foot in mouth sensation.
Short sentences - small words.


----------



## jook

Hi Everyone:

Well yesterday I did my 45 in pre-treatment run with skype. They filmed me making conversation with either one or two of their interns.

Also went to a zuumba dance exercise class yesterday.

Today:

*take care a few items of business: 
drop off w-2's 
go to 10:00 apptmt.
review notes on T's offer to do improv (that's right, acting-- ay,yi, yi!)
schedule apptm w/ dr. for checkup
call about job with particular temp agency that i worked w before

*check out my favorite thrift store

SCUFF: sounds like you've got a good plan. Slow talk can be very helpful in calming anxiety. Whatever happens give yourself kudos for taking a step away from anxiety by going. It may not feel like it, but whatever happens you're making progress. Enjoy the food!

ATARI: You seem to be trying really hard to bulldoze through your anxiety. That takes a lot of courage. Kudos to you! Because you are so braze, and so young, you would probably benefit from finding a good CBT therapist to learn some tools that might make your "bulldozing" a bit easier, so to speak. I could share some information with you about that if you like


----------



## scuff66

scuff66 said:


> Wednesday:
> 
> Speak slowly and carefully to new accountant on phone when he calls.
> Do not speak 'off the cuff' and then feel foot in mouth sensation.
> Short sentences - small words.


Accountant emailed questions: didn't matter. 
Palms sweaty, shaking, slightly hyperventilating. 
Hopefully dinner will be better.

. edited to say --- it was better


----------



## scuff66

jook said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> Well yesterday I did my 45 in pre-treatment run with skype. They filmed me making conversation with either one or two of their interns.


How did that feel?


----------



## jook

scuff66 said:


> How did that feel?


Re: How the Drexel interview went

I role-played three different scenarios where I conversed with one or two people about subjects that the facilitator prompted. They asked me to rate my anxiety at different times on a scale of 1-100. My ratings ranged between 25-65. That may not seem like much but I have been doing a lot of practice with mindfulness and it seems to be helping quite a bit. I think it's taking me a step beyond the benefit I got from Cognitive Therapy.


----------



## dreamj

^awesome...I hope to get that far

Tomorrow for me...
1. Fax confidentiality forms and do Skype interview with Drexel (6am what...)
2. Return stuff at Target and buy food 
3. Finish up my personal freelance website....it's almost done and looks damn good.
4. Clean the house
5. If I've got time get finally my new license and register the car

Job search slowed down...but the freelance picked up


----------



## jook

*Hi DREAMJ: it's good to see you back again. That's so inspirational that your freelance is picking up. I'm hoping to find me a home-employment niche eventually. *

This week for me was supposed to be mainly about putting my nose to the grind on the job search. However, just the intenion of doing this has caused me some difficulty in staying focused or planning things implementing my plans. I've been busy but not sure how much I'm accomplishing, if that makes sense.

Anyway, to summarize what I've done so far this week:

--Monday: sent off two apps. w/ resumes and cover letters
--Tuesday: completed 45min interview with Drexel on Skype, went to Zuumba dance class.
--Wednsday: went to medical apptmt; notified an agency I'm available for work.

So what's up today?

*check craigslist and make phone calls to find a futon
*go to bank to get $ to pay rent
*fax w2's to my sis so she can do my taxes
*call an agency i worked on a seasonal project w last year to see if i can get on this year
*print auto insur cards off internet

That's it!
_Have a Fabulous Day!_


----------



## jook

jook said:


> *check craigslist and make phone calls to find a futon
> *go to bank to get $ to pay rent
> *fax w2's to my sis so she can do my taxes
> *call an agency i worked on a seasonal project w last year to see if i can get on this year
> *print auto insur cards off internet


I put a lot of time into futon searching yesterdday and have a few to go and take a look at. Still need to fax my w-2's, but I got everything else done.

My depression was really lifting until I committed to seriously look for a job. My energy and enthusiasm dwindled way down this week. I know some of that is probably SA, but I have a feeling that's not all it is. I think a large portion of it is that I'm pursuing work that I am not passionate about or particularly interested in. As a matter of fact I intentionally chose this type of work because it s "SA friendly".

In the Mindfulness and Acceptance Workbook for Anxiety John Forsyth talks about feeling the anxiety but still live according to your own values and participating in meaningful life activities. My depression lifted when I started doing things that were meaningful to me. I think this is something I need to pay attention to.

So anyway, today I intend to:

*fax w-2's
*take back support thingy to my friend at her job
*have lunch with same friend
*begin some venue to make money writing on the internet - considering eHow or blogging.
*go look at futons

_*Hope You Have The Bestest of Days!*_


----------



## dreamj

^It's hard out there jook. SA/Non-SA related for jobs I don't really want. I recently got the strength back to start job searching again, but with a different stratedgy.

I gotta today:
- Go grocery shopping
- Head to the bookstore and work on my freelance/job search website/new resume
- Check out my new college library, find my study niche

I got accepted into the Drexel program, so that's good! I thought they'd test my Skype, but instead it was a long, intense interview. It drained me, so I've got to overlap some stuff I was suppose to do yesterday...


----------



## trevor35th

Today I have to:

Post 4 meaningful messages on my classroom discussion board
Read through next chapter of my college algebra textbook
Catch up on email
Work out
Watch tv
Rest, rest, rest!!!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> *fax w-2's
> *take back support thingy to my friend at her job
> *have lunch with same friend
> *begin some venue to make money writing on the internet - considering eHow or blogging.
> *go look at futons


I got most of what I set out to do done today. Didn't look at futons and didn't get around to beginning my blogging for money venue. I had sort of a crisis that occupied most of the day. But I'm not deterred, cuz tomorrow's another day.

DREAMJ, thanks for commensurating with me regarding the job hunt. It is hard out there. I'm happy for you getting accepted into the study. We can compare notes once we get started I thought you were having a video interview yesterday, but since they haven't tested your Skype it must've been over the phone. At least you're one step closer!

Hi TREVOR! Glad to see you posting your goals here. How did things go for ya today?

My plans for Saturday 2/6:
*Learn some more about blogging for money/start blog
*Follow up with my sis on getting my taxes completed
*Attend 1st meeting with a discussion meetup group I just joined
*Search for futon to buy


----------



## dreamj

Woke up late today. Today, with what's left:
- Watch some tv
- Keep on working on my website
- Head out to Barnes & Noble for some reading

That's all...pretty boring


----------



## jook

dreamj said:


> Woke up late today. Today, with what's left:
> - Watch some tv
> - Keep on working on my website
> - Head out to Barnes & Noble for some reading
> 
> That's all...pretty boring


DREAMJ! how dare you refer to Mr. Barnes or Mr. Nobles as boring. Neither would appreciate that and having spent some time with them myself, neither do I!:b 

Hi everybody: 

I got my taxes all squared away today and attended the meetup group I joined. They hold monthly roundtable discussions on different topics relating to human social evolution and the current spiritual renaissance taking place across the planet. Only 4 people showed up including me and today the topic was polyamory. So for an hour and a half I participated in a roundtable discussion. 

I'm doing things that I would not have imagined 6 months ago. In the beginning when everybody was just making small talk before the meeting started I felt a pretty intense wave of social anxiety (on a scale of 1-100 around 75). But I checked in with it, noticed it, didn't let it scare me into becoming more anxious and the level soon dropped significantly (using mindfulness). I participated rather comfortably in the discussion. I would say my anxiety level settled to around 30 after the initial shock wave. So I'm pretty happy about that. I did have some "anxious white noise" that made it challenging sometimes to follow closely what other people were saying. But overall, I felt good about the experience.

After the meeting I met up with a person I met recently (last 2 months) to shoot pool.

Overall, I'd say it was a darn "good enough" day. Hope yours was too!


----------



## dreamj

^Those B&N gentlemen are great fun. It's me that's boring on a Saturday night!
I'll nix the self-deprication 

That's awesome how far you've come with the anxiety control. What is mindfulness...I vaguely remember that technique? 

Today I gotta:
- Get some gas for the week
- Go to Barnes & Noble again and finish up my webwork - there's a graphic design open house this Friday I want to get ready for.
- Call mom & pop and ask to send some clothes I left
- Plan my budget
- Plan out my goals for this week


----------



## jook

dreamj;1246453
That's awesome how far you've come with the anxiety control. What is mindfulness...I vaguely remember that technique? [QUOTE said:


> Thank you *DREAMJ*. People define mindfulness in many ways but it all boils down to staying present with what's happening in your mind and/or body. Here's a link to my blog entry explaining it pretty well I think:
> 
> http://jonsmom.wordpress.com/category/what-helps/
> 
> If you read it I would appreciate if you would leave a comment (help keep my blog alive!).
> 
> BTW, I will not tolerate you referring to yourself as boring:mumUs SA'ers are a pretty interesting and diverse group. Even if we don't get to share that with others often, it certainly comes through in this forum. I know with your interest and talents you are an interesting person. So there!
> 
> OK enough about you, let's talk about me, LOL.
> 
> Today, I invited two friends to church. I was a bit embarrassed that I hardly knew anyone there after going for 4 years. We had our monthly luncheon and dinner table chatter is probably my most difficult SA thingy. So some discomfort but I got through.
> 
> Tomorrow's intentions
> *Do a follow-up call for a job I applied for online
> *straighten up my room and work station
> *Watch video I downloaded on blogging for $
> *Work on my blog
> 
> lata,
> _Make it a Super Duper Day!_


----------



## dreamj

^Hey jook, this is a great blog! I'm putting this on on my frequent reading list.

Yah, you're right..I gotta stop those negative thoughts about myself.

Today...
* Readjust sleeping habits - be in bed by midnight
* Work on 2 illustrations for my portfolio
* Work on the footer section of my website...just about done
* Make package lunch & dinner for tomorrow


----------



## jook

Come On guys!! Post your daily intentions!! Especially if you've been feeling lethargic, unmotivated, lost, disoriented, or just unsure about what to do with your time, publically committing to do things daily can REALLY help get you going. There's no pressure to do what you post. Just set the "intention" to do it by posting it here. You might post the same intention everyday, then one day you find yourself doing it! C'mon, just do it!



dreamj said:


> ^Hey jook, this is a great blog! I'm putting this on on my frequent reading list.
> 
> * Make package lunch & dinner for tomorrow


Thanks for the comments on my blog DREAMJ. You're making a package lunch:um does that mean you got a job? Do tell.

Today i didn't post intentions but I went to a Dr's apptmt and listened to more blogging videos so I can learn how to earn through blogging.

Tomorrow I plan to devote most of my day to more of that and actually working on my blog.

_So, What are YOU up to?_


----------



## bowlingpins

Today
- select a topic for the presentation on Friday. Find 4-5 sources of info. online for the topic.

Tomorrow
- write down the presentation in a paper that is to be turned in as well on Friday
- complete a form
- ??? will think more tomorrow


----------



## Atari82

-Make a Conversation/Small Talk with Two New People (At Least 3 statements from each side) (If I have School Of Course, Huge Snow Storm xD)
-Go To Friends House After School
-35 Minutes Video Games
-EXERCISE

:boogie:boogie:clap:clap:teeth:teeth


----------



## jook

Hi *ATARI*! Good luck on your goals. I see starting conversations is a goal for you often when you post. So how has that been going for you? 

Hey *BOWLINGPINS! *Glad to see you posting your goals. It will help to motivate you if you do it for awhile. I'm not trying to boost this thread, but it really does help. 

My Intentions for Today
*Finish watching video on adding Addsense to blog
*write a blog entry
*Call T re: the improv. acting she asked me about doing (someone asked me if I'd be interested in an improv. acting gig and I said I'd think about it. She asked three weeks ago and I've been sort of letting it hang out there, so today I will face my fears and follow-up with her about it.
*Find me a good place away from home to write.

Lata!


----------



## Snail

Snow storm today so trying to get out of the house doesn't look do-able..

Can't think of much for today:
-Make up with my girlfriend and try to express myself
-Try and stay motivated and keep myself together while cooped in the house


----------



## jook

Hi *SNAIL: I hope your day went well in spite of being snowed in. *
*Seeya' round!*


----------



## Atari82

jook said:


> Hi *ATARI*! Good luck on your goals. I see starting conversations is a goal for you often when you post. So how has that been going for you?


Pretty Good, If I Take It Up a Notch each day i'm pretty sure i can soon overcome this

Goals For Tom.
-Talk to 3 different People at school
-Talk to 3 people on the Bus
-Go to sleep at 9:10 (**** can't seem to EVER do this)
-Excercise
-Homework Right After School
-Friends House After School


----------



## bowlingpins

jook said:


> Hey *BOWLINGPINS! *Glad to see you posting your goals. It will help to motivate you if you do it for awhile. I'm not trying to boost this thread, but it really does help.




Thanks 

I did complete some of the goals for yesterday and today. The presentation is still not done though:| Only 1 more day remaining before it is due, looks like it is going to be tough to complete on time.


----------



## jook

bowlingpins said:


> Thanks
> 
> I did complete some of the goals for yesterday and today. The presentation is still not done though:| Only 1 more day remaining before it is due, looks like it is going to be tough to complete on time.


((((BOWLINGPINS)))):hug

Thought you might need a hug...good luck on your presentation.


----------



## bowlingpins

^ thanks, you are awesome. 
I am going to have to get by on little sleep today but it's ok because I am prepared to sleep less, I have a good stock of energy drinks with me and also knowing that I can catch up on sleep on weekend is comforting.


----------



## jook

BOWLINGPINS: you've got a plan of action that sounds like a winner. good luck! I have a feeling you'll do just fine.

Today I followed up with yesterday's goals. I made a committment to do 4 1hr sessions of improvisational acting. The sessions are spread out over time, a week to several weeks apart. I have NEVER acted before and never had the nerve before, but I'm feeling like I can do this. It's exciting and scary too.

I also went to a performance of African singers tonight. Went with one other person so SA at a minimum. I enjoyed the show.

Well, I'm sleepy so I'm not gonna post tomorrows goals now. 
lata


----------



## jook

*Today's Intentions*

*read instructions/guidelines for improv. acting gig I signed up for (there will by 4 1hr sessions. The 1st one is coming up in one week on 2/19)
*figure out how to use plug-ins to add Google Adsense to my blog
*read and respond to extensive email discussion sent to me by a friend
*catch my son at his job to get something from him I need
*Get items I need from grocery story (been wanting banana/walnut pancakes, yum!)

_Hope you have a Yummy Day!!:b_


----------



## bowlingpins

mmmm I did have a delicious day today.

Honestly though, it was kinda sucky. I did a horrible job at the presentation, it was very disorganized. Thankfully though, no one booed or pelted me with tomatoes.

Goal for the next 3 days,
Please God help me stay away from the computer, it has become too much of a time sink. I need to catch up on school work I have been falling behind in.


----------



## jook

Hello Everyone!

BOWLINGPINS: you got through your presentation and you didn't get boo-ed or pelted with rotten tomatoes -- sounds like a great day to me!!:boogie

I know what you mean about the computer...it sucks you into a time warp, a whole other dimension. I get zoned out, spaced out or whatever and before I know it five hours have passed and I don't know what happened, LOL.

Soooo....

Yesterday I could not string two thoughts together to save my life! As a result I got very little done. I did puruse a very information/ insight packed email from a friend as part of an email discussion me and 3 friends are having (on social anxiety actually).

I got out later to see a movie at my church: The Blue Butterfly. I actually heard myself telling our Rev. that I would consider hosting movie night (who is this person that keeps interrupting my view of myself as a person with social anxiety??!!) Seriously, though, I've been shocking myself with the things I'm doing or even entertaining doing.

:
So far today I've already
- wrote response and sent reply to SA discussion email
-finished listening to a webinar on global heart coherence

With the Remainder of the day I intend to
-Take a mental break right about now
-Get outside
-Take it easy today...just do what feels good

Today is Saturday...give yourself a reward for all your efforts this past week...do something just because it feels good!!


----------



## staystrong12

going to visit my grandma in a rehabilitatoin center today ...then going home and doing homework


----------



## Atari82

-Homework right after school
-exercise
-Go to bed at least by 9:30
-Talk to 3 new people


----------



## sberkley

I have worked the last 7 days and I have to work right on through to sat next week , whew I am too old for this . But with our son in college and his rent to pay ,both my husband and I work often work everyday . I sure hope son will appreciate our sacrifice .


----------



## Atari82

Tom.

-Go in Bed At Least by 9:20
-Do Homework right after school
-EXCERCISE EXCERCISE EXCERCISE
-Say something in class (loud) question or anything in 3 classes
-Read "the secret"
-Do a Self-Hypnosis right after school


----------



## Zombie Sheep

I like this thread 

KK, I'm logging off now and I'm NOT coming back until...

I've tidied my house for one hour!
I've sent off 3 messages on dating sites!
Applied for one job online! 

Okay so the last two things are sort of pointless atm, due to reasons I already explained on another thread. But, might as well keep in the routine right? I missed the goal setting on this forum when I was banned, it's so hard to keep up to date with goals when there's no 'peer pressure'. Thankfully, I'm stubborn so I'm blatantly not gonna log back on to this site until I've done those things. Yaaay! :boogie


----------



## jook

Hi All! and :wel to the new faces I see! 

*ZOMBIE*: I agree with you 100% - the "peer pressure" or stating an intention to accomplish certain things to others is a great motivator! It certainly helped me shake the dust off and get into the swing of things when I was way down in the dumps about a month ago. 

You seemed really stoked about the goals you set for yourself.:boogie Did you get through the house cleaning, etc?

*I REALLY LIKE WHEN PEOPLE REPORT BACK HOW SUCCESSFUL THEY WERE IN COMPLETING THEIR GOALS. IT INSPIRES EVERYBODY ELSE OR GIVES EVERYBODY A CHANCE TO SUPPORT YOU IF YOU'RE HAVING TROUBLE GETTING OVER A HUMP:fall. SO, PLEASE FOLLOW UP YOUR INTENTIONS POST WITH A SHORT NOTE ON HOW THINGS TURNED OUT. THAT'S THE GOOD STUFF!*

*SBERKLEY*That's some schedule! I hope you're able to find simple ways to take care of yourself and rejuvenate.

*ATARI* Hey you! You're reading The Secret?? That's pretty amazing for a fifteen year old. I have a DVD of it. Some pretty fascinating stuff, The Law of Attraction. And Self-hypnosis? You are so determined to deal with your SA. That's great! How are the conversations going? Who did you talk to yesterday and how was it?

Ok, so here are my intentions today
*Attend appointment to see if I qualify for medical program to get needed healthcare
*Get letter regardin medical care in the mail
*read over the info for an improv acting skit I will be doing on Friday (that sounds much more impressive than it is - I'm shaking a bit in my boots; never acted a day in my life)
*Post a Chrisette Michele video in the "what are you listening to forum" (she's great!)
*Read some more of Wench
*Listen to another CD from Alan Carr's Easy Way To Stop Smoking (today makes day 7 of being smoke free!)
*Clean up a draft and post it to my blog

Ok, it's off to the races!
*Have the Bestest Day!!*


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Hi Jook!

Good thread btw  Oh, and giving up smoking - 7 days - can I just say a very, very sincere and impressed WOW  how the heck did you manage that  Good luck, I'm gonna try the nicotene patches soon so it's good to know its do-able. And improvised acting? Hope that goes well too. Exciting stuff 

Fail to an extent, I was back on this site within an hour or so. Ugh. But I got the application done, did some housework (not nearly an hour mind, and it's still a complete state) and now I'm gonna log off, stick on the football and send off some dating site messages. All a bit pointless but it's good practice still. Ah tomorrow I'll try harder.

Cheers for the motivation 

Edit: Ugh. Another fail. I only got 2 hours sleep last night (well this morning) and I just don't have the energy to be 'flirtateous'. Even over the internet. I'll leave that for tomorrow when I've had a good nights kip eh? Meh, still a fail though. Darn.


----------



## Atari82

-talk to 3 new people
-ask someone I don't know a random question
-EXERCISE :boogie

Last Time could only get to 1 new person


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Right... This isn't easy atm 'cos of my 'depression' and stuff taking away all my energy and motivation. So I've decided to have a rolling plan, day by day, each week until SOMETHING positive happens  It's easier to dedicate each day to a different goal I found, not too much pressure, seeing as I can barely haul my sorry @rse out of bed in the morning.

Monday - Recording my songs
Tuesday - Free day - might use this to work on CBT if/when it starts
Wednesday - Tidying
Thursday - Net dating sites
Friday - Looking for (work from home) jobs
Saturday - Day off
Sunday - Read bible (go to church eventually)

KK, that's the plan. So today, I go to my psychologist appt. at 12pm and then spend the rest of the day tidying up my shamefully messed up flat. Simple, right? How can I possibly fail this one :stu


----------



## jook

Zombie Sheep said:


> Hi Jook!
> 
> Edit: Ugh. Another fail. I only got 2 hours sleep last night (well this morning) and I just don't have the energy to be 'flirtateous'. Even over the internet. I'll leave that for tomorrow when I've had a good nights kip eh? Meh, still a fail though. Darn.


*ZOMBIE* Quit that stinkin' thinkin!:mumThere is no such thing as a failure in this thread. Really though, please don't think of the things you don't do on your list as a "fail". Even if you post the same goal everyday until the day you finally do it, that's fine. The idea is to just hold the "intention" to get things done. Every time you post your goals you've succeeded because that's the main goal - expressing what you *intend* to accomplish Ok? That is an important accomplishment, especially when, as you stated, you're depressed. AND you did get your application done and did some housecleaning. *THAT'S A BIG DEAL* and THAT'S WHAT YOU SHOULD FOCUS ON. So no more stinkin' thinkin' fella!

*ATARI* Hi you! Same thing for you that I said to Zombie. Focus on your successes. You talked to *1* person. WooooooHoo! That get's a dancing banana :banana Great job!! I would love to hear more details about your experiences with making conversation. Who did you talk to? What did you talk about? come 'on *ATARI* Details! Details! I love details!!


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Ah thanks Jook, yeah, I guess I did some of the stuff. So it wasn't _epic_ in terms of failure. Nah I did great really I did. :yay

Tidying time now. I made it to my psychologist appt. on a bus full of people today so that was a WIN and if I can tidy for the rest of today and sort out my loo then I'm on a streak too.

No more stinkin' thinkin'! And no more stinkin' toilet either! Yay!

Best of luck everybody!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> OK, so below are my yesterday's goals and I did get the important things done:
> :yes= Oh yeah, baby!! :|=Aw' damn!
> 
> :yes*Attend appointment to see if I qualify for medical program to get needed healthcare
> :yes*Get letter regardin medical care in the mail
> :|*read over the info for an improv acting skit I will be doing on Friday (that sounds much more impressive than it is - I'm shaking a bit in my boots; never acted a day in my life)
> :yes*Post a Chrisette Michele video in the "what are you listening to forum" (she's great!)
> :|*Read some more of Wench
> :yes*Listen to another CD from Alan Carr's Easy Way To Stop Smoking (today makes day 7 of being smoke free!)
> :|*Clean up a draft and post it to my blog
> 
> So what to do today?
> As posted earlier, I signed up to do an improv acting gig on Friday. I have never acted in anything AND I have social anxiety. However, I've been doing a lot of work using mindfulness and I think I should be able to pull this off. It will be a challenge, make no mistake. So since I've only got two days to prepare (memorize some background info given regarding the character I will play), this will be my primary focus for the next couple of days.
> 
> **side note: you guys here and friends I have with social anxiety motivate me to challenge myself to do things like improvisational acting. I do it for me but also for all the people I've ever met with social anxiety. My hope is that all of this will overcome this thing that tries to rob us of the chance to live a fulfilling life. So on Friday, WE have an acting gig. I expect you all to show up (in spirit) and support me. Whoohoo!!:boogie
> QUOTE]


----------



## jook

I did the improv acting/role playing gig today. It was fun! While getting ready to go this morning, I started getting anxious and worrying about freezing and not being able to think of what to say. I did a few rounds of EFT tapping and brought my anticipatory anxiety level down. I'm looking forward to doing another improv role play next week!


----------



## Fitzer

Tommorows saturday so it will be kind of a lazy day for me but there are 3 things I will try to accomplish.

-Talk to a stranger (even if its just a "hello")
-Attempt to make plans with friends
-Read a little bit


----------



## Prakas

Humm...I don't know...I need to go to MD and do some shopping for dress clothes/jacket probaly this weekend.


----------



## jook

Hi *FITZER!* 

Hi *PRAKAS!*

Hope everybody had the weekend they intended to have whether that was cleaning the bathroom, running a marathon or watching a good movie.

On Saturday did a couple of aerobic exercise classes and saw a play called Bug Saturday night.

This morning I made banana walnut pancakes an went to church (after I ate the pancakes of course). I'm spazzing in front of the TV now. The only thing else I plan to do today is...

****listen to 1st of 10 consecutive days of a web broadcast on EFT, 8pm EST
*Think further in advance and plan out my week, instead of just daily goals.

If you are interested in finding out more about EFT by following this webinar, here is the link: www.TappingWorldSummit.com

***EFT (Emotional Freedom Technique) is a criss-cross between acupressure and western psychology. While tapping on certain meridian points you make statements regarding the troubling situation. I don't know how it works but I have personally felt relief of my social anxiety symtoms from doing it. I've also experienced relief of depression and general anxiety using EFT.*


----------



## jook

Hello all!

Well, today I got started on my goals before I got started on my goals list so goals I've already completed today:

*completed and mailed extensive forms I've got to take care of
*completed and posted another blog entry for by blog "The Social Anxiety Parlor" which you can find at http://jonsmom.wordpress.com/category/what-helps/

So, other intentions for the day:

*attend a lecture at the local community college called "Mindful Communication and Emotional Intelligence"
*Study character profile for improv acting gig on this Friday (I did this last fri for the first time - I have to act like a client going to see an attorney about a problem)
*Free float, maybe catch Oprah 
*EFT webinar tonight at 8pm

I feel like I'm doing everything but what i most need to need. I need to set up Google Adsense on my blog but I am so inimidated by web stuff. I've got a serious block to actually figuring out how to do this on wordpress. Anyway, that's my day.

_Have a Good One!!_


----------



## dreamj

Heya!

Today:
- Mail out state income tax forms
- Keep piling forward on this commerce website I'm working on for my portfolio at the bookstore
- E-mail this guy on follow up completion for a freelance website I'm working on
- Take out the garbage
- Sleep early --- still recovering from death flu.
- Get ready for this week's 3-D modelling class :hide


----------



## jook

Hi Dreamj:

Good to see a post from you. Hope you're feeling better and recovered from the flu. I am so darn jealous of you and that darn portfolio. I think I'll get me a portfolio. Just sounds so darn impressive:teeth

Today I made it to a doctor's appointment, studied my character profile for Friday's improv, lamented gaining a few extra pounds, ate some more to make myself feel better. Not good :no.

I've been sort of off kilter for a few days. I started worrying about not having a job and that got me a little depressed which made me unmotivated. Posting my goals helps me so here I go, hoping for a better day tomorrow. My intentions tomorrow are as follows:

Thursday, Feb 25 
***Accompany a *friend *to the doctor's for test results (I love her dearly but she's a severe hypochondriac - she thinks she's going to get her death sentence tomorrow and probably just has a cold - we've been through this before)
***Study for* improv gig* I'll be doing on Friday (explained in previous posts)
***Work on another *blog* entry
***Go to *office supply store* to find paper to make computer greeting cards, and material to make special journal
***Go to *thrift store*
***Go to the *block party* they're having downtown
***Go to live web concert

*Have a Luvly Day!*


----------



## dreamj

^jook sounds like a fun day! My portfolio...I nitpick at it and should really start campaigning it out there.

Just found out my multimedia class is closed. I'd have to attend Mon. and hope one person doesn't show up who misses next week. Otherwise, I'd have to wait until next Spring to get my web certificate :fall I should get the 3-D class added by attending tomorrow since there's an opening...

Today:
- Sitting down in the library with other students and get my personal webprojects done 
- Go to the college career center and see what's what with jobs
- Sell a couple of textbooks at the bookstore
- Get familiarized with this campus...wander around like a zombie (hate walking around in open spaces)


----------



## dreamj

Talked with my professor & she got me into my required class!

Today:
- Get up and find good parking
- Sit in the back of class and grit teeth while enduring 1st day anxiety
- Get my student ID
- Register for login at career center so I can get a local job search
- Register for additional class
- Spend day at library and looking around more on campus


----------



## shimmer1221

today:
get off the couch and get dressed and presentable
make breakfast and eat
go early vote
go work out
shower, get ready for evening because i am going out to eat! got my clonazepam! my husband is taking me to a new hibachi/sushi place! gonna work on my conversing skills and try to be comfortable in a new environment.


----------



## jook

dreamj said:


> Talked with my professor & she got me into my required class!
> 
> Today:
> 
> - Sit in the back of class and grit teeth while enduring 1st day anxiety


*DREAMJ *That's great that you were able to get into your class. I remember those days when not getting the classes you need one semester could throw your hold program off track. Way to go!

I wish you the best on your 1st day. When I was in school I always found somebody in class who seemed a bit shy or kept to themselves and made them my buddy for that class. It helped with the anxiety to feel connected to at least one person. Good luck!



shimmer1221 said:


> today:
> get off the couch and get dressed and presentable
> make breakfast and eat
> go early vote
> go work out
> shower, get ready for evening because i am going out to eat! got my clonazepam! my husband is taking me to a new hibachi/sushi place! gonna work on my conversing skills and try to be comfortable in a new environment.


Hello *SHIMMER*! Did you make it off the couch? You did? Well, Whoo hoo!! And who said you wouldn't work for food?? Sushi it is for tonight! Wishing you a pleasant evening and that you get thrown out of the restaurant for talking too much!

As for myself, today I did another improv./acting thingy. The first time I did it was last week and it went really well. Even so, last night and this morning I had the worse case of the jitters and had trouble remembering facts about the scenerio I was going to act out. Because of this I got worried about having mind freeze and not being able to remember stuff during the acting. I used EFT to settle me down, and all went well. I have to admit, I'm pretty proud of myself for doing this.

What I intend to do with the remains of the day:
*draft blog entry
*check out a job lead on line
*attend free music at the plaza tonight


----------



## jook

myhalo123 said:


> To do list:
> - eat.


*MYHALO*, you're my kinda guy!


----------



## dreamj

Well, massive anxiety first day of class Friday. But I got through it.

Today:

- Finish homework for multimedia class
- Prepare frozen lunch/coffee -- find microwave on campus!
- Get gas for commute this week

At the bookstore...learned the basics of Joomla and Drupal today..it's like Wordpress. Needed to add to web repertoire, now I've got to build 'em.


----------



## jook

dreamj said:


> Well, massive anxiety first day of class Friday. But I got through it...At the bookstore...learned the basics of Joomla and Drupal today..it's like Wordpress. Needed to add to web repertoire, now I've got to build 'em.


So sorry DREAMJ that you had "massive anxiety" today. Once you start the Drexel Study I'm sure things will get better. On another note, I've never even heard of Joomla or Drupal. You're really learning a lot of web stuff. You're gonna have a PHAT portfolio.:yes

So my plans for tomorrow are:
-Get out of the house - to do computer work
-Export blog from wordpress to blogspot
-Complete another blog entry
-Apply for library job


----------



## fredbloggs02

-Finish an overdue essay on the 14th-15 ammendments to the constitution for History. 

-For philosophy Complete "is knowledge derived solely from experience" essay.

-get my Bruce Lee enter the dragon stuff out the way(that includes screaming like I just got stabbed through the toe with a drawing pin)

-find the courage to talk to you fine people on chatrooms or videochat(probably won't happen)


----------



## jook

fredbloggs02 said:


> -Finish an overdue essay on the 14th-15 ammendments to the constitution for History.
> 
> -For philosophy Complete "is knowledge derived solely from experience" essay.
> 
> -get my Bruce Lee enter the dragon stuff out the way(that includes screaming like I just got stabbed through the toe with a drawing pin)
> 
> -find the courage to talk to you fine people on chatrooms or videochat(probably won't happen)


Hey *FREDBLOGGS! *Nice to see you posting here. Keep coming back! If you tend to fall off task like me, posting your daily goals (for the whole world to see) can be a great motivator. Stabbing yourself in the toe with a drawing pin can get'cha going too though, ha,ha. 

Hope to see ya 'round!


----------



## dreamj

Jook thanks for the wishes...today's other first day of class went better, and I'm getting a little less nervous to be on campus. I'd love to take an improv/acting class one day; it might help with spontoneous conversation skills.

Rushed out the door b/c I was late for class...so my next day goals are:

- Skype program: some converation roleplaying in the afternoon :afr
- Fine tune all my portfolio work: we have to create a presentation to the class of our recent design work. This forces me to get stuff done (or die of embarassment). Pretty comfortable with presentations.
- Go to the DMV and pay a parking ticket so I can get my car title
- House cleaning
- Search craigslist for more freelance


----------



## jook

DREAMJ: How was the Skype interview? Yeah, freelance is an interesting thing. I came across something on the net one time where this girl has started an improv workshop for people with social anxiety. I bet if you google "social anxiety, improv" you might find something interesting even if not that particular venue that I mentioned. I hope your classes are going well.

As for me today...

I don't have anything pressing to do and not having anything to do makes me very uneasy and anxious. I'll get busy just for the sake of being busy. Today, I'm going to give myself permission to relax. I'm putting slothfulness on my schedule. Here's my list of intentions...

*Spend a couple of hours being lazy and self-indulgent. 
*Read or fiddle on the net without guilt
*Call my new online friend and see if I can stop by to meet her today before we plan (as we've been planning) an actual outing.
*Pay library fees and check out One Hundred Years of Solitude.
*Do nothing some more.

_Have a great Day!_


----------



## ilikebooks

Today...

- Work up the nerve to call in sick to work in the next hour
- Start and finish two assignments
- Do calculus (without throwing up)
- Make myself something delicious to eat

Okay, I can do this. Maybe. I hope.


----------



## jook

ilikebooks said:


> Today...
> 
> - Work up the nerve to call in sick to work in the next hour
> - Start and finish two assignments
> - Do calculus (without throwing up)
> - Make myself something delicious to eat
> 
> Okay, I can do this. Maybe. I hope.


Don'tcha just hate anticipating the call into work. Arrgghh! Good luck with that and getting through your school work --especially calculus. You must be pretty smart though to even be taking the class.
Have a great day...see ya round!


----------



## dreamj

^Hey thanks Jook, a social anxiety improv group would be excellent for me. I might try it!

I accidently got shunted to the first page of this thread and read some discussions I thought were recent. One entry gave me an idea...there's counselors in my school that could help with SA (duh!). So...tomorrow:

- Visit the counseling center and see if I can get additional SA help
- Prepare lunch for tomorrow's class break
- See if I can sell this 150 gal. aquarium on Craigslist. It's been sitting in my garage 
- Find the local bookstore so I can study there (40 mile drive home is hard...need to maximize time after classes).
- Find a job (keep looking and maybe lower expectations a little)


----------



## dreamj

jook said:


> DREAMJ: How was the Skype interview?


Well, there's nothing like three pretty girls role playing...and me fumbling anxiously to get words out. But really, all in all it was okay...I calmed down a bit.

Today:
- Fix a program shopping cart glitch on this website
- Get started on two personal portfolio projects
- Search Craigslist for more freelance work


----------



## jook

dreamj said:


> Well, there's nothing like three pretty girls role playing...and me fumbling anxiously to get words out. But really, all in all it was okay...I calmed down a bit.


_You big flirt! and I thought it was only me you loved, :b. That's great that you got through that part. Would you mind posting a little about it in the Drexel Study thread. I wanna keep that thread alive so folks will knkow it's there. I see you're still working on your freelancing. Did you decide to just pursue self employment instead of job-hunting? I think it's awesome if you have a skill and can do that. _

_So, I haven't been around for awhile. No particular reason. But here I am now! Whoo hoo! So intentions for today are:_

*make business calls i've been putting off
*complete passport app
*finish book - Waking Up: Freeing Ourselves From Work (interesting book; if title piques your interest you can read it free online as an e-book)
*attend zumba class tonight
*complete surveys for Drexel study that I have to complete before my first session is scheduled.

_Have a Wonderific Day!_


----------



## dreamj

jook said:


> _You big flirt! and I thought it was only me you loved, :b._


Big flirt, haha. I was in the first meeting of my class last night (sitting in the back), and this really pretty girl looked straight at me and smiled. I looked at the floor and the next thing I knew she put her arm on her face. Ugh 

Anyway, glad you're back jook! Need positive people...
Today:

- Hit the bookstore and get mastery of Drupal web system rather than beginners knowledge
- Work on personal websites. I'd like to get this on the "done" column
- Go grocery shopping to make lasagna for a family party tomorrow
- Make lasagna
- Get my multimedia homework done and e-mail to classmates
- Clean house


----------



## Melinda

I'm finally up at a decent hour! Time to actually use this thread: 

1) finish paper before class at 2 pm
2) come up with paper topic and sources for other class
3) exercise in some way. 
4) dishes
5) start studying for language oral exam final (don't know if I'll get to this one)


----------



## zomgz

walk to the cemetery and read my book
draw a teddy
find my toothbrush and brush teeth - also shave = check
take out the trash and unload the dishes = check
try to scrub the rest of the hair dye off my face xD it looks like i got a big bruise or something hah


----------



## steelmyhead

Buy slacks and a good fitting shirt.


----------



## Atari82

*Been Quite A While*

Complete All My LATE HW


----------



## steelmyhead

Eat breakfast at a restaurant.


----------



## Lisanne

*Goals Mon. March 15*


Complete homework assignments due today - learn about Excel spreadsheets for Tech for Teachers class
Exchange digital cable TV box that went kaput over the weekend for another box
Spend 2 hours cleaning and straightening home office
Exercise - 1 Bodies in Motion workout video
Guided Meditation for 10 minutes


----------



## dreamj

- Finish up tutorials for class this morning
- Make lunch
- Have a conversation with professor & someone in class
- Go to library and study
- Research locations on campus neccessities at other college (bookstore, library, etc.)
- Visit the career resource center & make a list of job placement agencies near campuses


----------



## Atari82

*Tom Goals*

Start HW Right After School 
Complete HW Before 5:45
Sort my SA Info Out
Listen To Some Self-Hypnosis
Chill, Relax Play with Friends
EXERCISE
Play Extra Credit Band Music
Get in Bed by 9:30


----------



## dreamj

A little late starting...but:
- Finish multimedia project tonight
- Get hierchy chart done for Skype thing
- 3 illustrations/3 logo designs for class
- Prepare lunch/dinner tomorrow


----------



## dreamj

- Get my 3 illustration/3 logos done by 12am tomorrow
- Get all spraymounted on board by 3pm
- Prep lunch for tomorrow
- Go to class and present..agh.


----------



## SusanStorm

Ok,first time posting here..

Today my goals are:

1)Dye my hair.
2)Meditate.(just started a meditation course where we should practice everyday.)
3)Start looking into what I want to write about in my essays.
4)Study for classes.
5)Make lunch for tomorrows trip.
6)Make sure that the battery in my camera is full.


----------



## jook

*Hi EVERYBODY*

First of all it's so great to see all the posts since last time i posted. Hi to all you veterans! -->DREAMJAY, and ATARI and LISANNE and a shoutout to the new faces --> MELINDA, STEELMYHEAD, and ZOMGZ . Well, i've been away for awhile and here's why...I've been planning (freaking out) about making a road trip from florida to ohio. Well, that part's all behind me now. I arrived here this morning. Whoo, hoo!! And now the fun begins. 

I'll be working a temp job for three months, so I get a change of scenery from home and a few extra bucks. However, I don't want to get in the go-to-work-come-home rut. Last time i was in cincinnati for over a year and didn't do anything hardly ever. Needless to say that put me in a bad way and I spent a lot of *BLUE* days. But this time I am going to use this thread to post plans and goals and actually do some things!. so starting now...

Plans for Mon, 3/29
-Make contact with the woman i met on meetup.com to arrange to meet for a scrabble game (it's a scrabble meetup)
-Straighten out connect problems w/my computer at house i'm staying at
-If comp. still a problem go to library to use comps. there
-Test skype in new location to make sure i'm set for first session of Drexel study on 4/5 (if you don't know about this study go to RESEARCH and STUDY FORUM and look for thread on DREXEL)
-look on line for things i'd like to do and schedule them in my planner. job doesn't start until 4/5 so got time to play

OK, I figure that's a good start for now. No need to blow a fuse!

_Take care guys and keep making things happen!!_


----------



## dreamj

Hey it's jook, been missing ya around here lately! Congratulations from getting from Florida to Ohio and finding work! I'm still puttering around about putting myself out there for temp work again, but seeing how fast you got work makes me want to try once more...welcome other people too!

Ok, tasklist tomorrow is:
- First meeting with my therapist, have to get fear hierchy done tonight
- Brainstorm an identity system for my personal stationary, business cards (so I have something to give out on the spot)
- Homework redo/finish multimedia project of my bro's photography
- Study more web programming stuff
- Clean house cause mom is coming to visit


----------



## CWe

Sit here on the computer
Look out the window
Take a Piss
Drink a Soda
Sit
Sleep
Eat an old cookie
die...........


----------



## jook

CWe said:


> Sit here on the computer
> Look out the window
> Take a Piss
> Drink a Soda
> Sit
> Sleep
> Eat an old cookie
> die...........


*CWe, I'm totally amazed that you can do all that while sitting on your computer:rofl*


----------



## jook

dreamj said:


> Ok, tasklist tomorrow is:
> 
> - Brainstorm an identity system for my personal stationary, business cards (so I have something to give out on the spot)


*DREAMJ* you are just so cool the way you throw around words like "portfolio" and "identity system" as though everyone should have one! I think I lost my identity system. It was in my portfolio. :clap(me applauding my own joke)

Please excuse me. I think I'm punch drunk after an 800mi non-stop drive from FL to OH.:teeth


----------



## Melinda

Okay, here's my list for today: 

UPDATE
-Go to class - DONE 
-Get books for classes - HALF DONE (Some books aren't in the store yet)
-Call one potential work place - DONE (I doubt it'll go anywhere, though)
-Go to meeting 
-Do laundry
-Take a shower
-Finish cleaning up
-Homework

Its the first day of my last term in college. How did I get here? :sus


----------



## jook

Hi MELINDA! Good to see you posting and joining the ranks of daily planners. Good luck with your intentions today. As for the following quote by you...



Melinda said:


> Its the first day of my last term in college. How did I get here? :sus


...I'm not sure how you got there either but here are a few guesses: hard work, determination, _fortitude_, stick-to-it-ness, early mornings, late nights, missing your favorite TV shows, popping No-Doze and/or guzzling coffee, trying not to scream in boring lectures... did I miss anything?

_Congratulations on making it this far!!:hb_


----------



## OregonMommy

Stay grounded & present, keep my heart open.


----------



## dreamj

jook said:


> *DREAMJ* you are just so cool the way you throw around words like "portfolio" and "identity system" as though everyone should have one! I think I lost my identity system.


:spit Everyone should have an identity system (personal logo, business cards, personal stationary!) Especially us creative types, business people, and those applying for work...which I do design for for freelance, especially now for free to build my portfolio *hint hint*

Jook glad you made it to Ohio safely btw! Long driving is a nasty experience..

Today:
- Pick up moms from the airport
- Go grocery shopping
- Fill out post-questionairre for Skype study
- Clean up a little more
- Call brother and see what's up with him


----------



## dreamj

Today:

- Shopping with mom
- Finish tax forms
- Finish layout homework for class
- Take shower
- Call Aunt and have a conversation about mom's visit this week
- Plan to print my business cards by today or tomorrow

Finished all my goals thoroughly for yesterday (a first!)


----------



## jook

dreamj said:


> Finished all my goals thoroughly for yesterday (a first!)


A hoodie-hoo! to you *DREAMJ. *

Well, my intentions today are:

*Pick up mail from my mailing adress here in Cincy
*Go to a doctor's appt (something going on with my knee)
*Arrange scrabble date with someone I just met here that is a scrabble buff too
*Go to the hospital with a friend
*listen to my stop smoking CD's (sort of had a setback)
*reserve a room at the local library use for my skype Drexel sessions

That's all folks!


----------



## OregonMommy

I will stay grounded, keep heart open, stay present, focus on the here & now. I will look people in the eye and focus on what they're saying. I will focus on the reality of the moment and not project or assume any ideas, scenarios, 'movies' in my head, past or present.
I aim to exercise this afternoon.


----------



## jook

OregonMommy said:


> I will stay grounded, keep heart open, stay present, focus on the here & now.
> 
> I will look people in the eye and focus on what they're saying.
> 
> I will focus on the reality of the moment and not project or assume any ideas, scenarios, 'movies' in my head, past or present.


Great intentions, *OREGONMOMMY*...If only we could always remember to stay in the moment, balanced in that tiny little piece of cosmic space called Now. I visit there sometime and it's usually a pleasant place. 

Today's Intentions:
*Reserve mtg. room at library for therapy sessions on skype
*Visit friend in hospital
*Take care of insurance paperwork
*Make phone calls to help someone find housing


----------



## sandman99

Hello jook! I hope you don't mind if I join your thread again. 

I need to: 
-Make a plan to do something for the Easter weekend.
-Make an appointment with the psychiatrist.
-Give the dog a bath and a brush. He smells.

I hope everyone is having a fantastic day.


----------



## OregonMommy

Thanks, Jook, I try. I'm practicing mindfullness training, my therapist taught me, and from books.

I did stay present mostly. I remembered saying it on this thread, so this worked! I also did a workout in the afternoon.:boogie

I hope this is okay to do this at night, 'cause tomorrow I'm getting up early in the a.m.:

I will stay present and grounded, heart center open, I also will take all my supplements that I've put in my baggie. I will exercise in the afternoon again, for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## SusanStorm

Rather than sitting around feeling sorry for myself my goals today is to:

1)Go to the city.
2)Find some op shops.(and if I'm lucky I'll find something cool)
3)Buy some easter candy.
4)Buy some lunch.
5)Try to not let my thoughts get to me.
6)Enjoy myself and make some more plans for what I can do during easter break.


----------



## jook

*SANDMAN, good to seeya back!! *

*OREGONMOM, I agree with you that mindfulness is an awesome practice.*

*INVISIBLEGIRL...I SEE YOU, LOL. Sorry, couldn't resist. I really hope you enjoyed yourself today as you intended and held those negative thoughts at bay. *

*I have not set any intentions for the last two or three days because I have been at the hospital with a friend who had to have surgery. This weekend will probably be more of the same. However, on Monday I will...*

**Start temp job that will go for 3mths*
**have 1st session on skype for the Drexel University study (anyone interested check out the Research and Studies forum. There's a thread there about it)*
**While I'm here in Ohio working I intend to make myself do something besides go to work and come home. I tend to get tunnel vision when I'm working and not have energy for much else because of anxiety. I WILL have some interesting plans to post here so stay tuned.:clap*


----------



## Atari82

Been A Long Time since I've been on this forum

*Tom.*

- Get Outta The House, Bike Ride, Walk Stuff Like That
:yes

-Finish Some School Work

Thats It!


----------



## jook

Hi *ATARI, missed seeing ya. *

I've gotta make this quick cuz I'm off to work. Yep, that's my intention for today. To go to work. I haven't worked since December. So here I go!

_Have a fabulous day everybody_


----------



## jook

I finished my first day at work today. Nothing spectacular. I'm in a room full of people in front of a computer all day. I did this last year. The only thing about it that's difficult is that it can get boring. But it's work that I can do without much SA coming into play so, what are ya gonna do? There is some minimal socializing with people seated nearby but nothing too much. I'm just glad to have some money coming in! 

Now I'm at the public library in a meeting room waiting to start my 1st session for the Drexel Study for SA on skype. I hope the skype works ok since I'm in a different location from the one I was in when the skype was tested. Oh well, we'll see.

When I'm done here I plan to:
Cook chicken in frig that may no longer be safe to eat
Do at least one load of laundry
Take a hot shower
Get clothes ready for tomorrow


----------



## CWe

I'm quite amazing aint i?

hahaahahahaaha



jook said:


> *CWe, I'm totally amazed that you can do all that while sitting on your computer:rofl*


----------



## OregonMommy

Jook, wow that's great you can sit & work all day with a room full of people, that's more than I could do.

Today I will stay mindful, fully present especially when interacting with some one. Today is my son's 8th birthday, so we will go pick him up some pet mice at the pet store.  We're taking him out, too, tonight.


----------



## OregonMommy

Sleep in. I slept in today, I usually get up early every morning, except Sundays.
Got some paperwork in yesterday to son's school to transfer.
Today I see my life consultant who acts as my therapist and volunteer at my child's school.
Hope to do some yoga later on today and take all my supplements, have set up a flexible schedule for taking.


----------



## jook

Hi All!

I hope everyone has been following through with their intentions and is pleased with their progress. Today makes my 4th day on the job and tomorrow will be my 1st week anniversary! (Hey, with SA, that's a big deal, LOL)

Today after work I intend to:
*Give a thoughtful response to a nice email I received
*Do my laundry
*Perhaps check out the recreational center down the road for some treadmill time.

And you know what, I'm gonna add something else that's important but often gets put on the back burner by us "grown-ups":

*Have fun! Play! Laugh!

_I hope a Fun Bug bites YOU today and makes you forget how "sensible" you are...Have A Great Day!!_


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Today after work I intend to:
> *Give a thoughtful response to a nice email I received
> *Do my laundry
> *Perhaps check out the recreational center down the road for some treadmill time.
> 
> *Have fun! Play! Laugh!
> 
> _!!_


Well, those WERE my intentions after work today. However, truth be told, I'm a little down and not feeling motivated to do anything. I might have done the laundry except I have to take them to a laundry mat to dry and I just didn't have the energy. Likewise about going to exercise. No energy. It's not easy being in a strange town when you're prone to SA. In all honesty I'm feeling a bit isolated, lonely and down. So although today didn't quite pan out as I planned, I'll try to keep my head up cuz _Tomorrow's another day!_


----------



## jook

Today after work I intend to:

*Do laundry
*relax and unwind
*answer email from yesterday
*stay mindful of my inner state
*plan something to do tomorrow (Saturday) to get out and about


----------



## dreamj

jook said:


> I'm a little down and not feeling motivated to do anything.


:whip Come on jook...if anyone can, you can snap out of it!

Finally, my mom left this week, and I can concentrate on goals, both short/long term...

Today:
- Finish my multimedia project due Mon morning
- Review some current design and art at Borders
- Clean myself up...constantly wearing a hat and hoodie ain't good. Need to deal with family parties this weekend
- Change the oil in my car
- Review Skype materials...rescheduled for next week.

That's all for me...


----------



## jook

dreamj said:


> :whip Come on jook...if anyone can, you can snap out of it!
> 
> Need to deal with family parties this weekend
> That's all for me...


Thanks for cracking the whip *DREAMJ* but I really have been having a time of it. I'm trying to get it together. You guys helped me out of the slump before so I just have to keep posting my intentions EVEN when I don't feel like it. 

My intentions today:
*Wash laundry and take to the dryer up the street
*Season porkchops for dinner today or tomorrow
*Do 30 min. on treadmill at the rec. center
*download music to MP3
*Listen to teleclass I signed up for: The Key to Evolving Beyond Ego
*Go over and do some cleaning at friend's apartment (once it's in order I can stay there while I'm in Ohio for free and not have to pay rent - also help's friend out whose health limits his ability to do much.
*Tonight: Drive myself to the museum to see an Omnimax production on The Amazon.

Send prayers and positive vibes to help me pull up out of this funk and stick to my plans.

_Have a Ridiculously Wonderful Day!_


----------



## jook

jook said:


> And the results are in!:
> :yesWash laundry and take to the dryer up the street
> :yesSeason porkchops for dinner today or tomorrow
> :|Do 30 min. on treadmill at the rec. center (rec. center was closed today)
> :|Download music to MP3 (I downloaded but couldn't play - MP3 may be broken)
> :yesListen to teleclass I signed up for: The Key to Evolving Beyond Ego
> :yesGo over and do some cleaning at friend's apartment (once it's in order I can stay there while I'm in Ohio for free and not have to pay rent - also help's friend out whose health limits his ability to do much.
> :yesTonight: Drive myself to the museum to see an Omnimax production on The Amazon.


I'm extremely proud that I didn't let the blues squash my plans today and immobilize me as has been the case for the last couple of weeks. I'm feeling pretty darn good right about now!

I hope everyone else had good follow-through today too. Thanks for the push *DREAMJ*

G'nite!


----------



## OregonMommy

Good, Jook, I'm so proud of you!  I admire your strength and tenacity. I know what it's like to be down & to keep on going.

Today, I will practice mindfulness, I will really put my heart into it as much as possible througout the day. I also have to _go to the pharmacy_, _ pick up a med_, and_ go to the grocery store._
The grocery store for me, is a place that is hard for me & the SA, because of the amount of people. I thought of switching grocery stores, one less crowded even if it is more expensive.
If I can, I will aim for doing a _half-hour meditation_ today.


----------



## Little Willow

Today I will:
-Finish my Psych project (and do a good job)
-Go to a club meeting
-NOT nap (I hope!!)
-Talk to one stranger


----------



## jook

OK, so the last intention I posted a couple of days ago was:


> *practice my therapy homework at work: be aware when my attention is focused inward on self-monitoring and turn it externally to the person/people I'm interacting with.(external focusing is something I recently learned about in my therapy through the Drexel Study


And I said I'd post how that went...Well, not so well. I had one of the worse days I've had at work in a long time. My attention was so INWARDLY focused that by the time the day was over ANTs (automatic negative thoughts) had wiped me out, so much so that I called in to work the next day. :roll

Now, I hesitate to post this because I don't want to shake anybody's confidence in their own recovery or ability to deal with anxiety provoking situations. But I didn't see this day as a failure. Setbacks are a part of working through social anxiety. In the past, I may have taken this retreat/avoidant behavior as proof that I'll never get over social anxiety. But I didn't. And all the negative thoughts from the day before made it difficult to walk through the doors at work the next day - but I did. And interesting enough, letting those ANTs know that I wasn't afraid of them shut them up enough that I finished the last two days of my work week with relative ease.

Now, on to more important things...Today's Agenda:

*Spend 1-2 hours studying the Kabbalah course I joined on line
*Send downloaded CD's to A
*Read and respond to email
*Do a blog entry
*Been thinking about sprucing up the old Bod - check in to things like where to get teeth whitening, maybe even a face peel, and along those lines...
*Talk by phone w/ woman I contacted on line looking for a workout buddy
*Post an ad on line for a female buddy to hang out with me
*Find an inexpensive fun event to do later.


----------



## OregonMommy

Jook, self-compassion is so important! We beat ourselves up too much. I think we need to give ourselves a break, don't we? I will look into the Skype mindfulness thing, sounds good.
I made it to the grocery store- in fact, 2. Did a lot of running around today. So for tomorrow--
* 1/2-hour meditation.


----------



## jook

OregonMommy said:


> I will look into the Skype mindfulness thing, sounds good.


*OM, *here's the thread I posted on this site about the study. All you have to do is apply and you'll be pretty much accepted. It's not a difficult process. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f48/drexel-study-on-skype-78708/


----------



## OregonMommy

Okay, thank you. They said right now it's currently closed, but that they would do it again and to get on their list.

Did a meditation. Feels good...

Have no big plans for tomorrow, perhaps get some exercise, yoga, walking or aerboic activity and to do something out of my mindfulness for shyness book.


----------



## coolymoo

This seems fun! Ok so my goals for today (I'll just call it "today" because it's a few minutes away from friday.):

-Get through my presentation in Spanish class with some dignity
-Smile a lot
-Greet more people 
-Have a not-so-awkward first date lol

Well it will be embarrassing if none of this works out, but at least I'm putting it out there. :blush

Thanks for listening ya'll.


----------



## jook

OregonMommy said:


> Okay, thank you. They said right now it's currently closed, but that they would do it again and to get on their list.


*OM*, I would encourage you to get on the list. They seem to keep this moving pretty good so you probably won't have too long of a wait.

*Hi COOLYMO*! Glad to see a new face. Nothing to be embarrassed about if you don't get everything done. The idea is to post your INTENTIONS. If you stay with it and keep putting the intention out there, it'll happen. Make sure you post how it turns out because then you'll get applause :clap or encouragement :whip. I hope to see you coming back around.


----------



## 82ila

here the day is finishing, so for today I hope I will stop feeling lonely and frustrated and will have instead a restful sleep


----------



## jook

82ila said:


> here the day is finishing, so for today I hope I will stop feeling lonely and frustrated and will have instead a restful sleep


*Hi 82ila!* Got that Oh-God-Just-Let-Me-Get-Through-This-Day Feeling. Or as Hank Williams would say, "I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry"? Well, then you've come to the right place! :yes The "Start Your Day Here" thread was started for people JUST LIKE YOU (and me). So, don't post one time and run off. Come back, and come back again. All we ask is that you post say two or three things you think you could do to make the day go a little bit better and stave off the blues. Aw, c'mon! Tomorrow's another day and I know you can do it! Then share your progress in a follow-up post to receive applause or a boost of support if you don't quite make it over the hump. See 'round!:b


----------



## jook

...And the results are in! _OR_ How I did today: :yes= Hell yeah! :|=Aw, damn!



jook said:


> :yes*Spend 1-2 hours studying the Kabbalah course I joined on line
> :|*Send downloaded CD's to A (I did make the attempt but files were too large to sent)
> :|*Read and respond to email
> :|*Do a blog entry
> :|*Been thinking about sprucing up the old Bod - check in to things like where to get teeth whitening, maybe even a face peel, and along those lines...
> :yes*Talk by phone w/ woman I contacted on line looking for a workout buddy (even arranged a tentative date to go walking tomorrow)
> :yes*Post an ad on line for a female buddy to hang out with
> :|*Find an inexpensive fun event to do later.


Well...I would have gotten more done but I spent all day trying to learn computer stuff like setting up my yahoo account through Microsoft Outlook; and sending music files through e-mail. When you don't know how to do that stuff, trying to learn it on your own can be very time-consuming. But it's all good cuz'...

_Tomorrow's Another Day!_

I hope your day was jes' fine!


----------



## coolymoo

So my day that I set the goals for went really well! My spanish presentation was a bit of a disaster because the powerpoint keep messing up and I don't think people liked the food we made, but I stayed surprisingly calm and laughed it off afterwards. My date was actually fun...I know right? I thought it was mostly void of awkward moments, but the guy emailed me a letter apologizing for his awkwardness after. ?????? I was like "What? I'm supposed to be the awkward one!" I'm still counting this as a fabulously successful day.


----------



## jook

coolymoo said:


> So my day that I set the goals for went really well! My spanish presentation was a bit of a disaster because the powerpoint keep messing up and I don't think people liked the food we made, but I stayed surprisingly calm and laughed it off afterwards. My date was actually fun...I know right? I thought it was mostly void of awkward moments, but the guy emailed me a letter apologizing for his awkwardness after. ?????? I was like "What? I'm supposed to be the awkward one!" I'm still counting this as a fabulously successful day.


COOLYMO FOR PRESIDENT!!!! excellent way to go you go girl good job that is just too much you really outdid yourself whoooooo hoo! aren't you just special:heart

_So Glad Your Day Went Well!!_


----------



## coolymoo

Thank you Jook!!! You're so fun. I feel very good about myself right now. Daily goals are an excellent way to encourage yourself!


----------



## jook

You're welcome *COOLYMO*

And today's intentions are...

*Tackle the laundry (then wash and dry it, LOL)
*Fill in my calendar with things I've found around town to do
*Check out a local park on the riverfront that sounds neat
*Have 3rd Drexel Study Skype session this evening

Sun's shining today, whoooooooooo hoo!!


----------



## jook

Yesterday's results are in!



jook said:


> You're welcome *COOLYMO*
> 
> :yes*Tackle the laundry (then wash and dry it, LOL)
> :yes*Fill in my calendar with things I've found around town to do
> :|*Check out a local park on the riverfront that sounds neat (tried finding it but got frustrated cuz it had been a long day and I was tired and hungry - will try again today)
> :yes*Have 3rd Drexel Study Skype session this evening
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...And today's intentions are:
> *Finish tackling the laundry - I beat Mr. Dirty up pretty good yesterday so I'll have to finish him off today:teeth
> *Play on the computer answering emails, lurking on here, etc. until noon then it's off to the races!
> *Find that blasted park
> *Take clothes to the dryer
> *Finish helping a sick friend straighten up his apartment
> *Meet someone this evening to go walking
> 
> _Remember, Life is what happens while you're dreaming of another one, so treasure the life you have not the one you dream of - you might be surprised one day to find yourself living the dream._
> 
> Alright, Soldiers. Forwaaaaard MARCH!!


----------



## Atari82

-Quit Internet Usage, Limit-1 Hour ;D
-Try To WANT social anxiety for Tomorrow
(Something New Im Trying)


----------



## dreamj

Good thing is I found work employment!

Ok, so today's goals are:
- Bring laptop to Borders and work on some freelance gigs I got
- Get some dinner
- Clean up the house
- Watch some tutorial videos for my class
- Get some personal design projects done to add to my portfolio


----------



## Atari82

*For Tom*

Find Out More About Transcendental Meditation
Make My Plyometrics Workout 
Change My Sleep Cycle


----------



## Atari82

Same As Yesterday


----------



## dreamj

- Mow the grass
- Get gas to mow grass
- Finish my personal freelance website - got to get this done
- For once finish all my homework early


----------



## Melinda

I have written this down elsewhere, but these things really _really_ need to get done today.

-go to class: DONE
-grocery shopping: DONE
-homework
-see about getting a new key: CANCELED because I found my old one! No lost key fees for me!:boogie
-take out trash/straighten up house: MOSTLY DONE 
-work out (or at least attempt to do so): DONE 
-try not to be so horribly depressed: Well, I'm working on it.


----------



## jook

Hi Everybody! I'm glad to see people hanging in here with setting daily goals. I have been floundering all over the place trying to do things not just tha I need to do, but what I want to do. I really NEED to post here because it makes such a difference, especially when it comes to the motivation factor. I've been on a temporary stay in a new city for almost two months now. I had great ideas of getting involved in different activities and DOING things. My attempts at meeting this goal have been sporadic and I'd like to bring more intention to my intentions, LOL.

So, I'm going to try to get back to posting regularly and I'll start today. The day's half way over so I'll start with what I've accomplished:

*Dr.'s apptmt this morning
*Trip to the store for nail care items
*Extended hospital visit with dear friend.
*Did nails during hospital visit
Still left to do today:

*Pick up apartment application for sick friend
*Go home and get ready for tonight's event
*****Attend Museum Exhibition Happy Hour with two new friends I've only met since I've been here

*****note: This is actually also an exposure for my participation in the Drexel Skype study - This is big since 1) I rarely do anything with more than one person because of SA, and 2) an important aspect of this in terms of therapy is that I initiated and arranged the event. The other two people have never met. So me being the "host" of sorts, puts a little extra pressure on.

So, here I go!! I'll get back with the results


----------



## jook

jook said:


> *****Attend Museum Exhibition Happy Hour with two new friends I've only met since I've been here
> 
> *****note: This is actually also an exposure for my participation in the Drexel Skype study - This is big since 1) I rarely do anything with more than one person because of SA, and 2) an important aspect of this in terms of therapy is that I initiated and arranged the event. The other two people have never met. So me being the "host" of sorts, puts a little extra pressure on.


OK, so this was a humongous item on my to-do list today, because it dealt directly with SA. And the report is as such. The therapy through Drexel appears to be working. While there was some anxiety, overall I enjoyed myself and my guest seemed to have enjoyed themselves too. The minimal anxiety I had, I was able to use the technique of mindfulness, which is feel the fear, accept it, don't judge it and keep moving. The only thing different I would have asked for is that I would get to the point where I don't feel a need to constantly look for signs that I'm coming across well and being accepted. Generally I perceive that I am being received "well enough" but I'd like to be able to just relax without this burden. But that would probably mean I no longer have SA and that is certainly the goal I shooting for!


----------



## jook

Oh yeah, hi *Melinda*, hi *Dreamj*, hi *Atari* !!:group


----------



## jook

Hi everyone!

OK, I'm feeling pretty charged about the success of the event I went to last night. It went very well and the two people I invited seemed to really enjoy the event as well. It was a happy hour at a museum conservatory with *butterflies* flying all around, a decent band playing, and (OMG!) Sake! Me and my two friends were there with a meetup group I joined for people new to this city. 

To reiterate, the Drexel study is helping a lot with things I've found challenging and even avoided in the past. This was the first time I invited two people anywhere. The Drexel study uses mindfulness among other things. I will admit I had already started applying mindfulness to SA before I started with the study sessions so I had a jump start. With the help from Drexel, I AM seeing results. If you're struggling, you might want to check into the study or research and apply mindfulness on your own. OK, today is another day and here are my intentions:

*Call and arrange with my housemate to be gone a month longer than expected (was going to return home in July but moved to August)
*Record last nights event in Event Journal
*Contact L to solidify date we're to go see the play Ain't Misbehavin'
*Get to a particular building in the city that's supposed to have a superb lookout point from the 45th floor and take some pics
*laundry (ugh!)
*Treadmill and water aerobics at the YMCA

There's more that I could add, but let's get real. I recently read that because the earth's pulse is speeding up time is passing quicker and that our 24 hour days are now actually only 16! Yikes!!

_Have a Most Wonderfully, Fantastic Day and if you can't run as fast as you'd like to, stop where you are and Dance!!_


----------



## jook

Results from today's list

:yes*Call and arrange with my housemate to be gone a month longer than expected (was going to return home in July but moved to August)
:yes*Record last nights event in Event Journal
:yes*Contact L to solidify date we're to go see the play Ain't Misbehavin'
:yes*Get to a particular building in the city that's supposed to have a superb lookout point from the 45th floor and take some pics
:no*laundry (ugh!)
:yes*Treadmill and water aerobics at the YMCA

Notes: The picture taking 45 stories up was fabulous! Laundry sucks.


----------



## Atari82

Same As Last Time - (See How Lazy I Am, Lol) :lol
+ 30 Minutes Of Bookwork
CAL -(secret)


----------



## jook

Atari82 said:


> Same As Last Time - (See How Lazy I Am, Lol) :lol
> + 30 Minutes Of Bookwork
> CAL -(secret)


Hi *ATARI**!* Glad to see you still chugging along. Book work is important and it's good that you are devoted to your schoolwork. How's band going? I don't remember if you mentioned, but did you make the basketball team?

Here are my intentions for today:

*Pay car insurance online
*Organize my goo-gobs of internet favorites into folders
*Research natural remedies for thyroid issues
*Make Spaghetti (Yum!)
*Shop for some nice things to wear out
*Skype therapy session for SA (#8 already!)
*Find a cleaners to take pants to
*Find some more fun things to do in the city


----------



## dreamj

Hey there's jook! Yeah, I know what you mean, I fell off the horse when it comes to treating my SA several times now, so I got to get back on. For me, my weakness is discipline. So I have to start today being more disciplined and responsible.

Came back here over the weekend because there will certainly be some huge anxiety hurdles coming up.

But for today:

- Go shopping at the local strip mall and buy some stuff I need
- Get gas
- Call my Skype therapist up to report on progress (she's making me do this because I missed some appointments last week).
- clean out my car some more.
- Attend my birthday party thrown by my aunt, ugh.
- Maybe get some finals work for class, start some of my work research for an important meeting on Mon.


----------



## Melancholia

Where can I find out more about this study and Skype therapy? Is there another thread for that?

well, my goals for tomorrow are:

do my physical therapy exercises
start cleaning the house
try to be pleasant all day


----------



## jook

Melancholia said:


> Where can I find out more about this study and Skype therapy? Is there another thread for that?
> 
> well, my goals for tomorrow are:
> 
> do my physical therapy exercises
> start cleaning the house
> try to be pleasant all day


*DREXEL STUDY*
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f48/drexel-study-on-skype-78708/


----------



## dreamj

The Skype therapy has been very helpful indeed...

Today, a lot of catching up cause it's the end of the semester:

- Work on my multimedia final
- Prepare my notes for a for a website proposal, practice some role playing with my brother to prepare for the meeting
- Write down 20 questions to ask client and send to my supervisor for review
- Work on a advertising Flash banner I'm almost done with, 20 min tops
- Promised my Skype therapist I'd review our session notes to prepare for this week. Want to write a summary what I've learned so far.
- Visit aunt and return some stuff borrowed
- Enhance my design portfolio some more
- Get a haircut

Determined to keep the ball rolling and be more disciplined with my SA recovery


----------



## jook

*HI DREAMJ! *So how's the job going? Looks like you're keeping busy. I am in a funk AGAIN. Need to start posting goals regularly again to get my self going. I went to a toastmasters meeting last week that I included as one of my exposures for the Drexel Study. Even gave an impromptu 3min presentation. That may seem like a big deal but it's not for me. I'll usually try anything once. It's staying with it that I usually fall short on. If I join there will be weekly meetings and more speeches. It would certainly be good for me. Not just for SA but for personal development and growth. So we'll see.

*MELANCHOLIA* were you able to follow the link for the Drexel Study OK. I'm not sure if it's still open. Hope so if you were thinking about getting in on it.

Peace Everybody and _Keep Reaching for the Stars!!_


----------



## Melancholia

It is unfortunately not open, but I will submit my name to their waiting list.


----------



## dreamj

Jook, seems to be going okay so far. It's a starter company with big plans and a really good shot at being successful. Just met with a client marketing manager and director yesterday, we had a good presentation. Although, I was really really quiet at some parts.

Get outta that funk Jook! You're progressing with the exposures faster than I am. Giving a speech at toastmasters is a level I'd like to get at!

For me, today my goals are:
- Work with my partner on the main website and wrap things up today
- Work on my multimedia final due tomorrow
- Clean my laptop a bit, both inside and outside
- Go to the library and get my personal webscript archives together
- Meet with my online therapist today for weekly progress
- 10 minute walk by myself around campus
- Call my bro up without relying on him for reassurance (therapy goal)
- Post up on this board my progress with Skype


----------



## dreamj

It's been a tough week, gotta keep going though

Today
- Get all my multimedia projects done for the end of the semester
- Take some pictures for a photoshop project
- Clean the house a little, the rest on Saturday
- Clean my car


----------



## jook

Hey *DREAMJ*! Hope you got all your projects done and can have a well-deserved relaxing Saturday.

Well, I've been (surprise!) in the dumps again. I think I have cyclic depression as a nice little cherry on top of a Social Anxiety Sundae:roll. It helps when I atleast post my goals here as the D*pression makes it difficult to even THINK about what to do with time. So here I go again trying to rise from the ashes. Today I intend to:

*Read a good chunk of my current book: Freedom: The Story of My Second Life
*Practice guitar
*Go see A. in hospital
*Do a little shopping at stores near hospital

There! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## dreamj

I go through that cyclic depression once every 3 days...yeah, there's that thing we learned values and goals. Just add enthusiasm and the formula would be complete.

It's 2am here, and I'm at Kinko's sorta freakin out over finals week and the combined workload. So I'm trying to get everything modestly done tonight...

- Finish final projects by Wed.
- Prep for this proposal meeting Mon. for work
- Build a website for more work
- Take pics for my new digital design class Mon.

It doesn't sound like much, but its a lot for me. Want Wed. to come and end!


----------



## jook

dreamj said:


> Just add enthusiasm and the formula would be complete.


How true! DREAMJ. There's the missing piece. Congratulations on hanging in with the job. It sounds like it would be a bit challenging with the meetings and all. Can you give a 1-10 rating of your anxiety/stress level daily? I know I must sound like a therapist, but that 1-10 thing is pretty helpful for getting a read on a situation, LOL.

Thanks for the commiserating (sp?) with me. Interestingly though, I've been using mindfulness to keep the depression at bay. It helps some.

Here I go for today:
*Leave house at 10am to go have a late breakfast with S. a photographer I met a few weeks ago and have been putting off getting together with.
*Have S. go with me to camera store to get a cord for my camera to put pics on computer
*Go to library to get book, Guitar for Dummies.
*Work on therapy assignment at library (list of thoughts I have that make it difficult to converse freely)
*Revisit the values I identified and think about how I can apply them more in my life.
*Plan out the week with reference to those values.

If you're here, instead of just looking around why not go ahead and post your intentions for today too! Nobody's been posting but me and DREAMJ!

_Wishing everyone a simply fantabulous day!!_


----------



## nsfellow

.


----------



## dreamj

Jook, you're very easy to commiserate with! 

Exhausted and tired after finals. One more final to go....

Goals for today:
1. Finish my multimedia portfolio final, send to professor
2. Work on homework
3. Build another personal website project I've been thinking of doing
4. Watch the Lakers win
5. Clean the house a bit


----------



## dreamj

One more all-nighter push at Kinko's for my digital multimedia final...here we go:

1. 3 package designs, printed and photographed
2. Voice-over for a Camtasia video tutorial
3. Finish online-interactive form
4. Plan out the rest of my design, video pieces and layout for PDF
5. Design the frontpage navigation and get it into PDF format


----------



## jook

hi *NSFELLOW**! *So nice to see a new hand on board! I hope your day was successful and you accomplished all you set out to do!

*DREAMJ* You are so impressive, what with all your computer technology know-how! 

As for myself. I've been free-wheeling since I've been warding off the blues then on top of that, I had the flu for the last week or so. But it seems to have blown over now. Tomorrow I have one thing on my TD list. That is to attend a pretty huge festival event being held in the city. It requires socializing since I am going along with another person I've known now for about two months. One person is usually not that much trouble for me, but who knows who we'll run into that she knows since it's her home town. Oh, well. At least I'll have something to talk to my Drexel therapist about. So here I go! jumping in the deep end once again....He-e-e-e-e-lp!! (just kidding, I don't expect it to be that bad )

see 'yas later!


----------



## dreamj

Jook, you don't seem like the type to back down from a social challenge. And once you do accept it, you seem to enjoy it, a lot!

This week is probably my biggest pivot week since I moved here. So I've got to prepare today:

1. Finish writing the content for this webpage project I'm doing for work (I'm not the world's greatest writer, but because I took some journalism classes I'm suppose to be good -- I'm not).

2. Knock down some of my Skype challenges this week

3. Prepare my print portfolio to show a professor, so I can try to add a portfolio & gallery showing class that starts tomorrow. 

4. Have that portfolio handy for my first meeting with this co-designer for long-term work tomorrow. Apparently she has SA too, so it might be easier than working with someone without SA.

5. Prepare for a big client meeting on Wed. 

6. Basic errands I've been putting off...wash/clean/fix car, shopping for clothes, get lisence plates fixed.

7. The Skype therapy has really helped with all the anxiety lately...so, write down my progress on this board on what I've learned so far.

That's it for me...


----------



## Atari82

*Important to do TOM*

-Incorporate Meditation and Yoga Into Schedule
-Make A Sets Per Exercise on Excel 
-Atleast 30 Minutes of SWT
-Atleast 30 Minutes of LIVLITTF


----------



## jook

Atari82 said:


> -Incorporate Meditation and Yoga Into Schedule
> -Make A Sets Per Exercise on Excel
> -Atleast 30 Minutes of SWT
> -Atleast 30 Minutes of LIVLITTF


Good luck _*ATARI* _with your goals! BTW what in the heck is SWT and LIVLITTF???

I was out all day yesterday. I left the house around 11am and didn't return until 11pm. I went to two outdoor music events. One was on the riverfront. I love water. It's soothing. But it was so freakin' hot most of the day. At least on the river there was a breeze that helped cool things off a bit. I was at the river alone but met up with a friend for the 2nd event. Afterwards we shared a large philly cheese steak sandwich. Yummy! I slept really well and dreamed I was married to Denzel Washington, lol. How much better can it get! Today I intend to:

-practice guitar
-go to bootcamp at the Y
-Visit friend in hospital
-Meet friend later for an outdoor Salsa event...
-Give some thought to what I want to work on in my LAST therapy Skype session...gosh, can't believe it's almost over. I wish there was more time because depression severely hampered my efforts at doing exposures this past month. But I still think the social anxiety has been helped by it.

seeya 'round!

_I wish for you all the happiness and joy that I wish for myself...have a great day!!_


----------



## pita

Goals for today:

- vacuum and mop
- hand out at least a couple resumes
- not play the sims all morning


----------



## jook

pita said:


> Goals for today:
> 
> - vacuum and mop
> - hand out at least a couple resumes
> - not play the sims all morning


Hey* PITA*! Long time no see. Good luck on your intentions today. I hope you'll post a follow up to let everyone know how the day turned out.:yes
See ya' 'round!!


----------



## pita

Thanks for the encouragement jook!

I did it all, even the mopping. How did your day go?


----------



## jook

*PITA*, you are quite welcome. I know how hard it can be to get the ole' caboose in motion so I'm happy to encourage in any way I can. Thanks for posting your success! Keep it up. As for myself and how my day went:

I did get to the boot camp exercise class at the Y - this was a major accomplishment since I was really feeling unmotivated. But I made it!

I visited my friend at the hospital. I spent five hours with him helping with his physical therapy and taking care of some of his business needs. I've just gotten home and now I am exhausted!

I'd really like to make the salsa event, but I'm really tired. I've got a couple of hours before it starts so I'll see how I feel after resting a bit. Hope to see you around again, and I hope everyone else was pleased with their accomplishments today!


----------



## Atari82

*Lol*



jook said:


> Good luck _*ATARI* _with your goals! BTW what in the heck is SWT and LIVLITTF???


LOL , Those were just reminders to myself about...things :yes

Goals For Tom.

-30 Mins of LIVLITTF 
-Incorporate Yoga/Meditation/Deep Breathing Into Schedule
-Go Over MTV QUOTES
-Talk To Myself In The Mirror 
-Make Repeating Affirm MP3
-Sets and Reps For Excel
-Sell Gameboy and Other Stuff
-Get Into Bed By 10:30 Tomorrow
------------------------------
Yea...Sounds Weird


----------



## Atari82

*For The Weekend*

-20 Minutes of LIVLTTF -Talk To Myself In The Mirror/Try To Get In A Good Confident Face -Make Repeating Affirm MP3 -20 Minutes OF Self-Help Book


----------



## jook

Atari82 said:


> -20 Minutes of LIVLTTF -Talk To Myself In The Mirror/Try To Get In A Good Confident Face -Make Repeating Affirm MP3 -20 Minutes OF Self-Help Book


Hi there _*ATARI*_: just want you to know i am totally baffled by your acronyms-- but since I can't twist your arm until you tell me what they mean I guess I'll just have to live with it:teeth

BTW, You seem to work so hard to overcome your anxiety...I hope you're remembering :ideato not be too hard on yourself and just having some plain ole' fun some time. :clapAfterall, you're still a kid and that's what you do when you don't have to worry about paying rent and buying groceries yet.:b

I know, I probably sound like yo' mama, lol but it's only because i care...good luck with your goals
jook


----------



## Atari82

Thx For The Advice Jook, But I'm still going to continue these things just for a short part of my day 


LivLTTF
Repeating Affirmations MP3

Daily Mood Logger


----------



## rickey

-go to my local rite aid to apply for a job
-clean the litter box


----------



## jook

rickey said:


> -go to my local rite aid to apply for a job
> -clean the litter box


All together now..._Go-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o_ *RICKEY !!!*

*Hope you had much success with the poop box and the job application!*


----------



## Atari82

Thx For The Advice Jook But I still want to contribute some time to these goals

-RP3
-Hypnotica: Collection of Confidence
-Solve my Frekin Sweating Situation 
-Meditate


----------



## bowlingpins

Since I am on vacation and have nothing to do, I am going to try and be helpful around the house
- mow the law
- vacuum
- do the dishes
- some grocery shopping
- need to call 2 places
- get ready for 3 hr commute to school tomorrow and the appointment with a professor.


----------



## jook

Atari82 said:


> Thx For The Advice Jook But I still want to contribute some time to these goals


Go for it *ATARI !!*


----------



## jook

Welcome Back _BowlingPins !!_



bowlingpins said:


> Since I am on vacation and have nothing to do, I am going to try and be helpful around the house
> - mow the law
> - vacuum
> - do the dishes
> - some grocery shopping
> - need to call 2 places
> - get ready for 3 hr commute to school tomorrow and the appointment with a professor.


----------



## bowlingpins

Hey thanks, jook.

mow the law - need to do
vacuum - done
do the dishes - done 
some grocery shopping - done
need to call 2 places - called 1
get ready for 3 hr commute to school tomorrow and the appointment with a professor - need to do


----------



## Gorillaz

score a hat trick in my soccer game today


----------



## Atari82

-DOING WHAT I SAY I WILL
-Stop Procrastinating 
-Download some Procrastinating and Confidence Videos
-GO OUT xD


----------



## jook

Hi Peeps!

I'm sure that everyone has been tackling the day and meeting their goals above and beyond the call to duty. Right? OK, well maybe you've been in a Summer Time lull like me. But, guess what?? It's never too late to get bizzy and start jam-boogying! Each day brings a new opportunity to start that thing (or those things) you've been putting off. So make this the day that you kick it into gear and get your chimney smokin'! Here we go!

Well, I've decided to take a drastic leap and permanently move to the city I've been sort of "vacationing" in for the past four months. So I've got plenty to do to make that happen. So one day at a time I'm moving in that direction. For today my intentions are:

-Drop off apt. application at CM
-check classifieds for houses and jobs (today's main priority)
-call hospital re: find doctor for W and check on apptmt for myself
-call sister to work out some moving details (she's coming too!)
-Email follow-up for job I applied for online a month ago

Have a great day!


----------



## Alison24

This is an awesome idea for a thread! 

Last night my Husband and I were discussing my issue once again. He keeps pushing me to try Paxil because him and everyone knows that are on it swear by it. I told him that I would call the Doctor in the morning. It is almost the afternoon and I still have not called. So my two goals for today are to do the following:

1. Call the doctor 
2. Hit up the gym tonight

and well I have to add a third one...
3. Start my home work that is due by Sunday and not wait till Saturday to start it.


----------



## jook

Alison24 said:


> This is an awesome idea for a thread!
> 
> Last night my Husband and I were discussing my issue once again. He keeps pushing me to try Paxil because him and everyone knows that are on it swear by it. I told him that I would call the Doctor in the morning. It is almost the afternoon and I still have not called. So my two goals for today are to do the following:
> 
> 1. Call the doctor
> 2. Hit up the gym tonight
> 
> and well I have to add a third one...
> 3. Start my home work that is due by Sunday and not wait till Saturday to start it.


Welcome *Alison**! *I am so glad that you found this thread and that you've posted some goals. Please let everybody know how things went for you today. Good luck!

Many people have said this is a great idea for a thread. I'm glad people find it helpful to post their daily goals here, and today I am reminded just how helpful it is for me as well. I tend to fall into major slumps where it seems I just can't get going and will spend the whole day moping around, depressed. Today was the first time I've posted here in a long time and as a result, I have been motivated and busy with my goals since I woke up this morning and it's after 4pm now. I have seen over and over that this simple act of sharing my goals here gives me motivation that I often can't find alone. Thank you guys for helping to keep this thread going.

My progress today: I got everything done except dropping off the application for apts to CM. But I feel pretty good about my follow-through today. I Hope everyone else had success in creating the day they intended to have.

_Keep comin' back, it works if you work it so work it, YOU'RE WORTH IT!!_


----------



## Atari82

Same as Last Time 
Hypnotica:CFC


----------



## jennifer1105

Today I'm going to see my girlfriend which will make me feel better and more positive than I've been feeling. Needing my motivation. =)


----------



## jook

hey _ATARI! _did u actually make the band? and how about the basketball team? it's probably here somewhere in the posts but I don't remember and don't have time to search. If so, how's that going? Are you enjoying yourself? I hope so.

Last night I attended a meetup group called Take Charge of Your Life. It's run by two life coaches and a massage therapist. Last night the topic was gratitude. No matter what is happening there's always something to be grateful for. Even when you have social anxiety or depression. We can beat ourselves up so badly about our shortcomings when it comes to being social. So to get out of the negative cycle how 'bout we think throughout the day about what we're grateful for, in our lives and about ourselves. You can post your list here if you like. Don't forget to put down your intentions for the day as well! OK, I'll start

I'm grateful that I woke up healthy this morning
I'm grateful that the tooth whitener I'm using is working!
I'm grateful that I have the courage to take risk and challenge myself
I'm grateful for the experience of being in a new city
I'm grateful for my laptop, digital camera, guitar and the cute shoes I bought with flowers across the toes (oh, if you could see them!)
I'm grateful for my ability to write as well as sing

OK so here are my intentions for today:

-check on some houses
-take app to cmh
-fax app for online job
-pick up mail
-go to S's house for fish dinner!

that's all folk's - your turn!

Oh yeah...one other thing I'm grateful for...All Of You!!


----------



## Atari82

Nice TIP :yes

I'm grateful for being DANG intelligent and smart
I'm grateful for being able to learn things fast
I'm grateful for being...Different
I'm grateful for SA teaching me things about life
I'm grateful for having electronics 
I'm grateful that my future looks extremely Awesome

----------------------------------------------------------

-Same as Last
-Put some more tracks onto MP3 Player
-Start Pushing Myself
-Look over all the things I have wrote down (Diary) and refresh my memory
-Practice Memorizing Marching Band Music
-"Fake Confidence" "Try to be comfortable with my own voice" 

Oh Yea...I've made it to marching band and past 3 days I've been in band camp (Horrible for SA..but pushing through) and I'm doing pretty decent. Still have 4 more days left and then I'll be free


----------



## jook

Hey _ATARI! _you _are_ DANG intelligent and EXTREMELY determined. I admire your strength. Being in high school with SA is not easy and you keep pushing along and challenging yourself. Way to go! with band camp. I hope you will have at least a little fun though. :yes


----------



## jook

Good morning! Listing my goals worked so well yesterday I think I'll do it again today! I'd like to do it everyday but doing anything everyday for me has historically been proven impossible :b. In the words of Popeye the Sailor Man, "I AM WHAT I AM!!" (for those of you not old enough to know who Popeye is...google 'im:idea).

So on today's agenda...

-dispell anxious :afrthoughts by saying to myself the word "clear" each time they come.
-check on some more places to move
-apply at CMH
-call S to have a conversation I've been avoiding 
-Visit W to help w/physical therapy

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!

*So, what's your story today?* Go on, tell it! :yes


----------



## jook

Hi SAS Family! I hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday.

For the past two days I've been in a war with viruses on my laptop. I've been downloading all kinds of weapons and artillery off the net, dropping bombs and throwing grenades. Just when I think I've beat'em back, I'll get a strange pop up and the battle continues!! But I'm actually having fun! The annoyance of having the virus is being over-ridden by the high of hunting down a fix for the problem and learning all kinds of cool stuff in the process. I'm such a nerd! I'm doing a scan right now using AVast Boot Scan and I can hardly wait to see how much destruction I've caused on those buggers. I think I've pretty much annihilated them :boogie:clap
Anybody got any suggestions or info that might help, please send backup

So today's plans are:
-Get newspaper check classifieds for housing
-Find out online how to get bus schedules
-pick up new blackberry from S's house
-work on plan to orchestrate a smooth move
_
What are YOU up to today??
_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

-Journal. Actually journal not just freeze at a paragraph. It helps me arrange my thoughts and I should do it way more often.
-Watch a movie
-Cook myself something healthy for supper (no excuse I have new fruits and veggies) if I don't end up at the parents' place.

And put off everything till I have more rest lol because I got up early to see the doc. I'm going to try to stop worrying seeing as how I didn't get an answer like "you may have cancer". Have to see more docs first and it is likely not serious at all. So in the meantime, less worrying and more enjoying being off. And being proud of what I accomplished yesterday (lots of phone calls and important last-minute stuff). I could do that a lot more often with the right mindset.


----------



## jook

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> -Journal. Actually journal not just freeze at a paragraph. It helps me arrange my thoughts and I should do it way more often.
> -Watch a movie
> -Cook myself something healthy for supper (no excuse I have new fruits and veggies) if I don't end up at the parents' place.
> 
> And put off everything till I have more rest lol because I got up early to see the doc. I'm going to try to stop worrying seeing as how I didn't get an answer like "you may have cancer". Have to see more docs first and it is likely not serious at all. So in the meantime, less worrying and more enjoying being off. And being proud of what I accomplished yesterday (lots of phone calls and important last-minute stuff). I could do that a lot more often with the right mindset.


Hi _*IllusionofHappiness*_*, *and thanks for posting. I get so excited whenever a new face shows up. Of course I enjoy seeing the old ones too. Like I've been really wondering where my ole' pal *DREAMJ* is lately. I miss you DREAMJ!
 
But back to you _*IOH*_, I so agree with you on the journaling thing. It's like my brain wakes up when I start writing, and kicks into gear. Even just writing my goals down, like here, helps a whole lot in keeping me on track. 
Cooking myself a healthy meal also is a picker upper for me. Until yesterday i don't think i'd seen a vegetable since who knows when? This morn I made myself oatmeal with peach yogurt mixed in and dried cranberries and walnuts. Oh, boy, that was good!
Kudos to you for accomplishing so much yesterday (phone calls, etc.)
seeyaround!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Hey there jook & thanks. I didn't get to eat healthy tonight haha, but at least I didn't eat too much of the unhealthy stuff. I accomplished rest at least, and I've got plenty of time for journal and a movie. 

Your yogurt sounds tasty. I had some dried cranberries laying around but I didn't know if they were any good so I had to throw them. If I snack tonight it's gonna be fruit. I keep forgetting I have oatmeal also! Quick and easy healthy meal.


----------



## dreamj

Hey jook & all..the pressure was getting a bit thick there (a few all-nighters), with Skype SA therapy, work, school, driving...got to get back on the horse again, keep on falling down! Day off but stuff to do..

Today..
- Update client website
- Get my graphic design poster done due for class
- Do rote house cleaning - prepare for parents coming in 2 weeks
- Organize papers in a few binders for classes/work
- Print out all my Skype therapy materials/logs...fill out overall life goals section
- Fit in scheduling of classes
- Maybe, just maybe mow the lawn if I can fit that in

Whew! Feels so much better writing my goals for today, been awhile! Atleast I got a vision for today...


----------



## Atari82

Drink Milk Before Marching Band
Do one Anxious Provoking Thing At Marching Band
Don't Frown
Go Out For Exposure
Maybe Start Lucid Dreaming


----------



## Atari82

Start Lucid Dreaming 
LVL
Read And Watch An Interesting Article I Bookmarked
Go Out For Exposure


----------



## jook

Wow! *ATARI,* lucid dreaming, that's pretty cool. But how in the world do you just "start" doing it? I always thought of lucid dreaming as a kind of special gift. BTW, I was curious about your avatar so I looked up Jay Sean and although I'd never even heard of him, I liked his music. And he ain't bad on the eyes either. Which of his songs do you think are the best?

Hey *DREAMJ*!! I was about to send out a posse to scout you up. Good to hear from you again. I thought your Skype sessions ended when mine did around the end of June. So what are you doing? I didn't do any of that printing out logs and stuff. Is this stuff you're doing on your own now or are you still working with someone?

OK, so here are my intentions for today?

-Check on a new cell phone (after 4yrs mine has gone "capoot")
-Go to one of my favorite places to get discounted gourmet/specialty food products
-learn some more about the process of cleaning my hard drive (virus, eke!!)
-Get organized in project I've begun that could produce income
-find good book to read at library

_*So...what are YOU doing today? C'mon, tell. Pleeeeeaaase...Pretty please with sugar and brussel sprouts on top...ha,ha, ha...now that you're awake, go ahead write something.:b *_


----------



## dreamj

Hey Jook, yeah I'm done with Skype therapy. How was Skype for you? I've got to stop procrastinating that aftersession worksheet, but I'm swamped with catching up with just about everything at the moment. Maybe I should put more effort to getting things done between now and Sunday...I'm finding myself just moving in slow motion lately..

Today:

- Finish up this website client. I mean really get it done by 3pm...break down to smaller tasks/time estimates
- Get my car cleaned and set for the mechanic
- More rote cleaning of the house
- Catch up on my programming class...final Wed....break down to smaller tasks/time estimates
- Catch up with design class project due Mon...break down to smaller tasks/time estimates
- More stuff to do but will delegate to tomorrow!


----------



## jook

Hey _*DREAMJ*_, Skype was good for me but like you I haven't followed through with any of the after-work. Haven't been thinking about it much. I've been occupied with life! I guess that's a good thing. The SA just hasn't been much of a big deal. But then I haven't been doing much in the social vein either. Not that I've been avoiding it just hasn't come up. How was it for you overall. Do you think your anxiety has lessened?

As far as my goals today...
I got a new phone! yippee!!
I found two good books to read
I picked up my gourmet/specialty items

Still gotta get rolling on my latest income producing project and still gotta get rid of virus on my laptop...will see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Still gotta get rolling on my latest income producing project and still gotta get rid of virus on my laptop...will see how tomorrow goes.


blah, blah, blah...yada, yada, yada...will it ever end! always those pesky little things to do like get rid of a computer virus because some numskull has nothing better to do than try to make my life miserable:mum

Well it ain't happenin' today cuz i just got up and it's 11:30 already, and I'm trying to stop smoking and my friend just called and told me his mother's fatally ill and a friend i spoke to last night told me two of our friends had died and... the point is that things just keep happening and that's the way life is. You never know when the steamroller is gonna come by just as you step off the curb. Now this may sound morose and jaded but there's a lighter point...sometimes you just have to let all those pesky little things like fixing computer viruses and all the other "should do's" we pile on ourselves go until the next day. Sometimes we just have to take time to breath and not worry about viruses, social anxiety, housecleaning, or memorizing the constitution word for word.

So today, what's on your "Should Do" list that you can put off till tomorrow and do something you would really enjoy instead...

I'm gonna read. I have three books that I can take turns with. If I feel like going out later I'll go pick up the DVD's I have on hold at the library and come home and watch them. That's it.

_*Be Good To Yourself Today*_


----------



## Atari82

Jay Sean New music is pretty good, but his old Desi mix songs were the ones I liked. 

-Go Out for 3 Hours (At least)


----------



## rawrguy

I plan to work out to lose weight and start a conversation with at least one stranger.


----------



## Atari82

ACT 1 
Dream Journal 
Succeed Socially (Website)
Go Out For A Bike Ride


----------



## Scrubnub

Nice thread, jook! Bookmarked it.
Today I think I have too many things to write down in specifics:
*Go to my first lesson in school.
*Ask someone to print my schedule.
*Do some small but important things like contacting my job coach, send some important documents etc.


----------



## Hynam

Cool thread, today i'm going to go to the mall, find some clothes and try and control my ANT's so I don't feel terrible about myself after. I'm going to practice slowing down the rhythm of my speech to try and ease my thoughts out slowly rather than in one big yelping noise. Haha, lets see how it goes.. If I can't do it today i'll try again tomorow..


----------



## jook

A welcome shout out to *SCRUBNUB *and HYNMAN!! Hope you'll drop in often.

I haven't posted in a week or so but I _have _been getting things done. WhoHoo!!:clapLet's see, I've been working on a couple of income generating ventures, making business calls, finally got my laptop to the shop to get rid of viruses, completed orientation and training for an online gig doing research, and apartment hunting. So, I haven't been sitting on my duff, although low mood and fatigue has been ever present. I tried to get in a research study for depression but didn't qualify. I guess that's good news:stu

So today's agenda is:

*Give my friend, S, a ride to the grocery store
*Search research opportunities without drugs and with pay
*find something fun to do (I've been neglecting this very important part of each day)
*Catch up with a few phone calls to friends

_*Wishing you the very greatest Sunday ever! Happy Great Sunday Day!*_ (I'm sorry, corniness just happens to be one of my most endearing qualities...or not:teeth


----------



## darknightt

Hey Jook, corniness = positivity, right? 

My goals for today are:
- Tidy up the house here and there
- Get my 2 rather late design projects finished for class tonight
- Begin my personal promotion campaign for more freelance work - bring all my work, design and programming projects to completetion by Wed. -- plan out preliminary sketches
- Touch-up paint car before work


----------



## jook

* Hey Darknightt*, glad you can appreciate a good ear of corn every now and then*:lol*

Hey guys. boy I have been a busy body today. No really, I did so much stuff. But wait, first here's a count of how i did yesterday.

:yes*Give my friend, S, a ride to the grocery store
I did take friend to the store and boy did I get a dandy reward. Not just for the store trip but other favors I had done.

:no*Search research opportunities without drugs and with pay
I ended up staying at my friends all day and all night and they don't have a comp and my laptops in the shop didn't get to this
:yes*find something fun to do (I've been neglecting this very important part of each day)
Well, this wasn't necessarily a fun thing but it was something that caught my interest and I thought I'd check it out. Former tennis player Cliff Richey gave a speech about his struggle with depression and his new book Acing Depression. His speech was OK but the fact that he conquered his depression after years of living with it was inspirational. The usually mix of drugs and therapy was the fix.
:yes*Catch up with a few phone calls to friends
I did make a few connections that I needed to.

I like telling how things all went and love to read how things went for everybody else. So DO TELL!! _I actually wanna know if you got the litter box cleaned_ because if you didn't i will bug you to death until you clean the damn thing! :mumC'mon, give me something to live for here.


----------



## darknightt

Ok Jook, I am game...no need to [dream] about these [j]obs or tasks 

Cleanin' - I cleaned the house almost completely...was pretty messy except for thrown out the garbage, some pruning of the garden, and minor wrap-up clean

Design proj - my deadline got pushed to tomorrow night. But I need to pull an all-nighter to get it done.

Promo proj - haven't started yet. So I got to do it here and there today.

Car touch-up - car look great! So much better than before, perfect paint match.

My goals for today are:
- Finish this client website up...hopefully last updates for work
- Meeting with workmate about future projects
- Last sweep clean after arriving home
- Get some gas
- Pick-up parents at airport tonight
- Work on design final due wed..a poster, cd package, & website design


----------



## jook

Thanks *DARKNIGHT*, now I can go on living! How cool that your car got a makeover and it turned out well. I'm imagining a candy apple red firebird for some reason. If I'm wrong don't blow this for me. Just kidding...even brown Yugo's deserve to be loved. I have a question. Are you and *DREAMJ* the same person? If not, you guys could be cyber twins cuz your posts are so identical. 

So, I didn't post goals for today but I'll tell ya how things went:

*I visited the court house to learn my way around since I should be receiving my first court research project soon. I'll keep ya posted how the new gig goes.
*Treated myself to a pretty decent lunch at a vietnamese restaurant
*Read some of my current book: _The Accidental Tourist. _I read this before but thought I'd revisit.
*Something I'm not too proud of but I need to confess: I ate 3 (medium-sized) chocolate chip cookies when I said I was only eating 1. I mean I wolfed 'em down without even a break in between. I mean it was merciless. Those cookies never stood a chance.

_Hope your day was as Sw-e-e-e-t as mine!_


----------



## mathie

Today I will:

- Stop at Jack in the Box for cheap breakfast, and try not to drink very much
- Go on to my last day at my old dialysis center
- Try to be friendly and not anti-social while I'm there
- Remember to turn in those financial waiver papers
- Eat a decent second meal, even if it means I have to eat out
- Keep working on my plan for exposure

...bleh


----------



## jook

Hi _*MATHIE *_and :wel I hope your day went well and you accomplished all you set out to do. Especially the part about not drinking too much.:drunkAre they selling whiskey at the Jack-In-The-Box now? Boy, times have changed! Although I do remember hearing that in some place in Europe they sell beer at McDonald's. Maybe you only meant you didn't want to over over do it on the diet Coke

Speaking of drinking...I'm going tomorrow morning to have a colonoscopy (Oh, joy!) Incidentally I've been chug-a-lugging some gunk to clean out my colon for the last three hours, every 15 minutes. Therefore going out anywhere today is not an option or not one I would like to chance anyway. So I'm stuck in the house trying to read The Accidental Tourist with breaks every 15 minutes. I started out with 4 liters and still have about a liter to go. YUK! I've had better days.

PS If your day has been rotten to this point I hope reading this has giving you a new perspective. Believe me, it could have been worse. BTW, you're welcome.


----------



## mathie

Hi *jook*,

While I did slightly overindulge in vodka-laced Dr. Pepper last night, that's not what I was referring to. I'm on dialysis, so fluid restriction is something I have to deal with.

My day up to now hasn't been great. I woke up feeling icky thanks to last night, and I wasn't looking forward to 3 hours on the machine. It could be worse, yeah, but it's not very good either.

So far, 4 out of 6 things accomplished, but it remains to be seen whether I'll feel good enough to eat again today.


----------



## jook

Hi _*Mathie*_! I'm glad to see a new face in the Start Your Day Here! thread of Goal Setting.

I just wanted to say I was in no way making light of you being on dialysis. Aside from the 1st paragraph welcoming you with my quirky sense of humor, the rest was just a general post to everyone. Please accept my apology if you thought I was one-upping your situation with my rant about the colonoscopy. That was in no way my intention. Congrats on your successes today and I hope to see ya 'round!


----------



## mathie

I finished five of the six things on my list for today. I didn't get around to formally working on an exposure plan, but I did come up with a couple ideas to add once I do. Tomorrow I have another stressful day. I'm hoping for the best, but I'll probably just be disappointed.


----------



## mathie

My goals for today:

I start at a new dialysis center today. I'm going to try to be more comfortable with talking to people. No one there knows me, so it's basically a fresh start, and I can start off acting more outgoing (hopefully).

- I'm going to go in early, tell the receptionist (or whatever his/her job title is) it's my first day there, and ask if there's anything I need to sign first.
- I'm going to introduce myself to the workers there who look like they need/want to know.
- I might try small talk with the nurse/tech while I'm being connected.
- I won't avoid eye contact with the other patients. I might even try a friendly smile or two.
- I'll be more assertive about the kind of treatment I want, so they set the machine correctly and I don't feel terrible afterward.
- When all of the above goes wrong or doesn't happen, and I end up stuttering and struggling to explain things, and blushing and sweating because of that, I won't beat myself up about it later.

Apparently I'm already anxious about it, because my facial tic is back. :| I'll try to make myself happier about today. :clap Wish me luck.


----------



## Atari82

Gratitude List Im Grateful for my Skin Tone Grateful to Be In A House I am Determined I am Intelligent I am Focused I am Flexible (Physically + Mentally) I get an Education I Have At-least 1 Friend Set Computer Time Limit Start Meditating Self-Help Book Vision Board


----------



## Atari82

Gratitude List 
Im Grateful for my Skin Tone 
Grateful to Be In A House 
I am Determined 
I am Intelligent 
I am Focused 
I am Flexible (Physically + Mentally) 
I get an Education 
I Have At-least 1 Friend 

------------------------------------------------------
Start Meditating 
Self-Help Book 
Vision Board
Fill Out Dream Journal


----------



## Atari82

Grateful List
----------------
-I get food
-Have a Family
-Have At Least 1 Close Friend

___________________________________________

Things To Do List
Meditation
Vision Board
Hypnosis 
Living Life To The Full
First Thing In The Morning Go To The Park


----------



## Atari82

Gratitude List 
Im Grateful for my Skin Tone 
Grateful to Be In A House 
I am Determined 
I am Intelligent 
I am Focused 
I am Flexible (Physically + Mentally) 
I get an Education 
I Have At-least 1 Friend 
I am Athletic
I am Unique
I am Just Right (Body Size)

------------------------------------------------------
Start Meditating 
Self-Help Book 
Vision Board
Fill Out Dream Journal
Go Out Exposure
------------------------------------------------------
To Do:
Organize Supplies for School 
Marching Band Hemming + Practice
Soccer


----------



## rawrguy

Man...Monday... I really need to get my *** moving today :\


----------



## Atari82

FRESHMAN ONLY DAY TOMORROW :afr (Get to Meet People and Make Friends and Get Together) (ITS 8 FREKIN HOURS)
Wish Me Luck People
_______________________________________
Gratitude List 
Im Grateful for my Skin Tone 
Grateful to Be In A House 
I am Determined 
I am Intelligent 
I am Focused 
I am Flexible (Physically + Mentally) 
I get an Education 
I Have At-least 1 Friend 
I am Athletic
I am Unique
I am Just Right (Body Size)

------------------------------------------------------
Vision Board
Fill Out Dream Journal
Go Out Exposure
Living Life To The Full
------------------------------------------------------
To Do:
Organize Supplies for School 
Marching Band Hemming + Practice
Soccer


----------



## jook

Hey Guys! I've been away for awhile, but I have been busy doing stuff. On top of SA I have periods where the blues really lays in on me. However, the mindfulness therapy I did for SA a few months ago helps with the depression as well. Basically the principle is that you feel the (whatever yuck it is you're feeling) and do it anyway. So anyway...

Hi _*MATHIE*_...how's the new dialysis center working out? I like the way you came up with a plan for how you wanted things to work out on that first day. If things didn't go great, your plan not to beat yourself up about it is right on point!

*ATARIE*Wow! you got quite a list of things to be grateful for. I find you to be quite amazing with the insight, fortitude and personal strength you seem to have. It's neat that you not only have some great qualities and characteristics but that you can see them in yourself.

Hi *RAWRBOY64*How'd it go Monday. Did you move your *** or what??

So, what's up with me? Well, I started doing this court research job thingy that I got off the internet. We'll see how that goes. I participated in a study where I had to get into one of those enclosed MRI thingies and well, let's just say they had to let me out after two minutes in that thing. No way was I gonna be in there for a whole hour! I found out I do NOT take kindly to small places that feel like what I imagine it would feel like to be in a coffin. NO, uh, uh, not for me. But, they paid me for my time anyway so nothing lost. On Saturday it was my birthday so I went to see a play at a local college. That's about it except for errands like going to the DMV to renew car registration, and yada, yada, yada.

I don't have any great plans for tomorrow (9/2 - Wed.) I may just wash my hair and retwist my locks in which case I'll be in all day with pins in my head until it dries. Anything else I get done will be gravy.

...That's it for me. What are YOU gonna do??


----------



## Bbpuff

Plans on Friday:

-Get to know my new friend better in 1st period.
-Try to sit with him at lunch so I'm not alone. 
-Go to my dads house for the weekend.
-follow through with my plans to go to the movies with my old best friends that I haven't talked to in like 2 months xP


----------



## jook

Super Marshy said:


> Plans on Friday:
> 
> -Get to know my new friend better in 1st period.
> -Try to sit with him at lunch so I'm not alone.
> -Go to my dads house for the weekend.
> -follow through with my plans to go to the movies with my old best friends that I haven't talked to in like 2 months xP


Hi *SuperMarshy* and :welOh, a new friend! How nice. Did you sit with him at lunch? Did ya? Huh? Huh?

The movies with old friends should be fun! As long as they're not TOO old and fall asleep half way through, LOL just kiddin' ya.

The good thing about movies if you're a bit shy is you can hang out and not have to talk for a couple of hours. But I'm sure you'll be just fine.

There's one rule in this thread. You have to come back and post the outcome of the goals you set.

Well, it's not exactly a rule but I'm nosey so do it for me.

_Enjoy the weekend Everybody!_


----------



## Atari82

jook said:


> *ATARIE* Wow! you got quite a list of things to be grateful for. I find you to be quite amazing with the insight, fortitude and personal strength you seem to have. It's neat that you not only have some great qualities and characteristics but that you can see them in yourself.


Thanks A BUNCH Jook 

Self Esteem/Grateful For
---------------
Food
Clothes
House
Life
Knowledge
I am Smart 
I am Intelligent
I am Organized
I am Athletic
-----------------------
SAME


----------



## jook

Please let's try to stay with the topic of daily goals.

Thank you


----------



## darknightt

Been ultimately busy lately...going to try to get back to the basics again. 

So, today my goals are:

- Buy some office supplies, getting a bit disorganized again
- Study for my programming class, develop some mini-applications
- Buy pizza!
- Do some car body work (trick out my car...or make it look descent)
- Organize all these projects I have into a complete file system
- Reorganize my design portfolio
- Arrange some SA related goals this week, have been lapse on this


----------



## Bbpuff

jook said:


> Hi *SuperMarshy* and :welOh, a new friend! How nice. Did you sit with him at lunch? Did ya? Huh? Huh?
> 
> The movies with old friends should be fun! As long as they're not TOO old and fall asleep half way through, LOL just kiddin' ya.
> 
> The good thing about movies if you're a bit shy is you can hang out and not have to talk for a couple of hours. But I'm sure you'll be just fine.
> 
> There's one rule in this thread. You have to come back and post the outcome of the goals you set.
> 
> Well, it's not exactly a rule but I'm nosey so do it for me.
> 
> _Enjoy the weekend Everybody!_


Yeah I did sit with him ^-^ And he seems nice and laid back, so I feel kind of comfortable being around him  AHH! My friends canceled on me!! T - T So they said next Sunday.. Hopefully they'll follow through on seeing the last exorcism.. I'm afraid I'll get nightmares... :um


----------



## Bbpuff

Tuesdays Goals ! (Since I'll probably do nothing on monday o: )

-School !!! urgh!

-Stick to Nick like glue till the rest of the year.. He said he wouldn't mind.. 

-convince mum to pick me up from school.. I dun like the bus -cries;

-Do missing work and homework !! (I already got like 5 missing assignments and we just finished the first week !!) 

-Text my friends from my old school..? I should atleast try to stay in touch.. hopefully they didn't forget me ; - ;


----------



## Atari82

-Dream Journal
-Soccer Practice :no
-LVL
-If Time, make MP3


----------



## mathie

My goals today:
- Take a shower in the morning *DONE*
- Eat breakfast *DONE* *but I'm already hungry again*
- Relax and be naturally friendly and happy, not just acting that way to make interactions go smoother
- Stop at the coffee shop to buy beans, and try to make a little small talk with the girl at the counter. Maybe ask what kind of coffe would be a good dark roast.
- Pick up my order at the pharmacy, and be friendly and more talkative with the pharmacist.
- Later tonight, hang out in the webcam chat I've been avoiding.

A shower in the morning always makes me feel better about myself the rest of the day, so I'm using that to help me get going and motivate myself to actually do what's on my list.


----------



## darknightt

Today my goals are:

- Make a dent in my work cache
- Go over tutorials for my 3-D class so I know what I'm doing tomorrow
- Register for two more classes
- Skim over some freelance work on Craigslist
- Watch lots of TV tonight. Is that a goal?


----------



## Atari82

*For Tom.*

Living Life To The Full
Meditation In The Morning
Yoga Poses In The Morning
Hypnosis
ACT

Oh Yeah I have another marching band performance tommorrow


----------



## mathie

The last time I posted here, it didn't turn out so well. I didn't make any small talk, I wasn't any more naturally friendly than usual, and I basically felt drained and like giving up. Yesterday was even worse, for no real reason.

Today I feel a little better, so my only SA-related goal for today:
- Try again to be naturally open and friendly, starting by talking slower and more deliberately.

That's all I'm going to try today. I'll report back here on how it goes.


----------



## Scottman200

-Get some household chores accomplished
-Excercise for the day
-Tai Chi practice
-Guitar practice
-Study for my upcoming Anatomy & Physiology class
-Go out and wander around the downtown area, haha


----------



## Atari82

-LVL
-Go For 3 Rounds Around my Neighborhood on Bike

Tuesday:
Important: MP3 File For Me


----------



## Atari82

Same Plus Look Over Some Websites I Bookmarked

Note: Friday Try to Makes Plans For Skateland


----------



## darknightt

Hey where are ya jook?

Today,

- Do some news article research for marketing project
- Meet boss for work projects
- Go to my business communications class
- Get caught up with all courses this semester - get my semester folder binder 
- Check out some design/animation books at the library
- Do some freehand, loose sketching for design projects


----------



## odd_one_out

Plot a graph
Write
:afr


ETA: done
:clap


----------



## odd_one_out

Fuzzy head doesn't know what to do so I must write for it.

Today, you will:

gather planned information and make a file
read parts of old diaries

if brave enough, email woman. If not, do it when not as fatigued


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> gather planned information and make a file
> read parts of old diaries


Done.


----------



## Atari82

LVL 
Walk Once Around Half The Neighborhood with MP3 Player (Exposed to Sun more) 
New YP
Dream Journal
MP3 FILE


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> if brave enough, email woman. If not, do it when not as fatigued


Done!

Today:

Compare number of entries in 2 files
Read over notebook


----------



## odd_one_out

^ Done!


----------



## leonardess

well done! (i had a steak)


----------



## AliceSanKitchen




----------



## odd_one_out

leonardess said:


> well done! (i had a steak)


:wel:kma

Today:

Draw
Go out to dinner
Check star maps

ETA: Done


----------



## Manic Monkey

Aiming to not overwhelm myself, I am going to attempt to complete my Child Development coursework, an attempt I will not succeed in, most likely. In the case of this, I aim to do absoloutly nothing, despite having numerous of tasks to accomplish. It is Sunday, after all.


----------



## darknightt

A lot of deadlines Monday. So today:

- Do some web content writing for work
- Get some sketches for motion design class
- Get some concept sketches for graphic design class
- Get coding done on personal websites
- Find some side freelance work on Craigslist


----------



## odd_one_out

Today:

Sort through old hard drive
Reply to emails (mama and friend)
Read notebook


ETA: Done. Ma's email title was weird. It was an exclamation mark.


----------



## odd_one_out

Today:

Start GAD book
Draw
Run my code


ETA: Done.


----------



## accepting myself

Today it seems like rain is coming soon and even though I like to stay in and read on rainy days,, 

I will go out to stores.

I will feel no stress.

I will enjoy my day!!!


----------



## darknightt

Today:

- Study for my Human Relations in the workplace exam -- do some double duty and post up in the workplace of SAS for notes/help people

- Get some work things finished

- Work on multimedia assignment due tomorrow morning - television logo

- Respond back to my SA Skype therapist on the 15 week follow-up progress report

That's it for today!


----------



## darknightt

Today is web day. I'm going to:

- Update my media group's website to finish
- Update personal portfolio with fresh work
- Finish some online forms for a few sites I'm working on
- Finish database patch for client/post up their current updates
- Learn more about Joomla for a guy that wants a movie website up

And
- Mow the lawn
- Haircut
- Work a little on 3-D homework/tutorials for tomorrow's class
- Clean my laptop/vacuum vents (dusty)


----------



## Atari82

Get In Bed at 10:15 Tom
Finish 3 Uncommon Forums Courses + LVL Worksheet
Homework
SA Worksheet
------------------------------

School: 
Ask A Question In Each Class.


----------



## darknightt

Gotta,

- Do laundry
- Write some content for work
- Get this corporate website finished up, get a freelance one mocked-up
- Go grocery shopping
- Finish poster design for night class, read some Aftereffect tutorials
- Dye my hair!
- Post up chapter in this forum's work section dealing with supervisors and conflict management for my business class


----------



## darknightt

- Finish this endless website.
- Go to business class tonight
- Do motion design homework
- Get rough comps done for friend's website
- Clean-up school binder
- Take out garbage!


----------



## drowning

fight the urge to not go to work
go to work
take stairs instead of elevator
apply to jobs
try not think/miss her too much
call/text/email a friend
try to relax


----------



## jook

HI GUYS*!!! *As you may have noticed I've kinda been MIA for the past few weeks. I missed you!!!*
XXX OOO* 

Well, where to begin. First of all I've been out of state for the past several weeks visiting the old state I'm moving from and tidying things to make my move complete. I haven't been doing much here but I don't have immediate access to the internet like at home and getting to the library is a bit tricky also. I'm not happy to say I have been isolating quite a bit, but not anymore depressed than usual, just haven't been giving much of a damn.

However, I have a dear friend who who has managed to get me out three times in the last week. I've gone to a women's spiritual group, a ballet performance and a PARTY!! Yeah, that's right a P-A-R-T-Y. You would not _believe, _and neither could I tell you, the last time _moi_ went to a party. Talk about surreal! So, how did it go you ask?? I drank w-a-a-a-y-y-y too much tequila and had a little beer and wine too. Let's just say, I hope i don't run into anybody who was there soon. Now, allow me to say, aside from a little "suggestive" dancing I didn't do anything _too_ racy.

But by the time those Automatic Negative Thoughts got done with me the next day, they almost had me convinced I was the **** of St. Ives (if there ever was such a thing). I'm being very straight-forward here because this is something we SA'ers do --that is judge ourselves _extremely_ harsher than anybody else ever would and then we project our judgment of ourselves onto others when we're the ones beating the crap out of ourselves. SO... just as I had to catch myself doing this, please remember this tendency and give yourself a break. If you did the thing you set out to do today, or last week or last class, or last day at work then let that be enough. I know this is easier said than done. Although I quit punching myself about the party, I'm still sneaking in a pinch or two here and there.

But you know, I sat in my car about 20 or 30 minutes before I could even calm myself enough to go in. I even thought of driving off and telling my friend I couldn't. When I asked myself afterwords, if I could do it over would I rather I had given in to SA and driven off or be thought of as the town floozy the next day, I'd rather have been there than not.

side note: although SA can be very difficult to deal with self-medicating is a stupid, stupid thing to do. I hadn't done that in a very long time and don't plan on doing it again anytime soon. The hangover was dastardly.:bash

*Yours Truly,
Floozy Q (jook)
*


----------



## jook

:welto the this spot *STEF* ... hope you got all your studying, cleaning and eating healthy done!
see ya 'round


----------



## jook

:wel *STEF* ... hope you got all your studying, cleaning and eating healthy done!
see ya 'round


----------



## huh

Today I will do stuff! Yeah, that sounds productive...

Actually, I picked up a book this morning on Javascript design patterns and decided to give it a read and start applying it on my project before I do anymore javascript in it. I'm not bad at the language, but I've mostly been doing functional programming with it. The rest of my project is namespaced and object oriented and I'd like my javascript code to be more maintainable and reusable.

I will also take a walk later today if the weather isn't too bad. It's starting to get a little cold out!


----------



## darknightt

Hey there's jook...PIA (partying in action!). Glad you're back.


Daylight savings time has given me a little time to catch up. Today:

- Sit down at Borders and catch-up on work/homework
- Clean my car out
- Grocery shopping
- Look for some freelance work online

Get ready for 1 month grind until the end of the semester. Updward spiral instead of downward this semester.


----------



## jennlynne5

I completed one of my goals yesterday - I made a phone call to a daycare to ask if they are accepting applications - they are. 

My goals for the next day or two:
-Take my resume to the daycare I called
-Call at least 1 more place about openings


----------



## jook

Hey *DARKNIGHTT* , ole' buddy. I guess I am back! I see you're still hammering away at the grind. I'm sure all the hard work will pay off this semester.

Hi Jennlynne and Huh and if you haven't been here before, :wel

Well, I've been having a difficult time planning my days especially since the last week was consumed with a car purchase I was in the midst of negotiating, buying, yada, yada... The purchase is finally done but I'm having some issues with the radiator flow system. Now I'm back and forth getting that kink worked out with the person I brought it from. I anticipate it will all be taken care of soon but it's still, nonetheless, a little aggravating. Not to mention I need to be about the business of selling my old car. But again, patience is a virtue worth tending and I'm trying my damnedest to tend it. I guess I'll just keep taking deep breaths 

So tomorrow I'll be turning my car over to the responsible party so he can "spend some time with it" and figure out what's needed. Other than that I'll be at the whim of my friend who will cart me around until I can get me car back. Send prayers and good vibes my way.

Peace to all you peaceful warriors...may your path be free and clear of all obstacles and detours...Have a Most Positive Day.


----------



## kimberlyann586

Hmm..things to accomplish today.

1. Unload and reload the dishwasher. (DONE)
2. Join forum and make one post. (DONE)
3. Wash and dry this laundry basket of clothes sitting in front of me.
4. Clean the bathroom sink and mirror.
5. Make my daughter's bed.

I figured for my first day's worth of goals I would pick things that wouldn't challenge me, but that need to be done that I wouldn't do otherwise.


----------



## odd_one_out

No matter how I go about it I aim to write down everything I know about star clusters today. I will not let my brain and writing skills turn to goo but will maintain some sharpness.


----------



## odd_one_out

^ I've been at it all day with some short breaks. I reckon I only wrote a third of what I know so have failed in the best possible way. It's nearly 10.30 PM and I can feel a headache coming. I'm satisfied with what was accomplished.


----------



## caflme

I worked for two hours this morning cleaning bedside commodes and evaluating them for disposal vs giving out to clients and pulling orders of incontinent supplies for my elderly clients (I work as the medical director for a non-profit charity)... then I came home and did yard work, cleaned up my front deck, washed dishes, rearranged the furniture in my livingroom for the holidays, decorated for Thanksgiving, dug out some Christmas totes of decorations, planned my Thanksgiving comings and goings and visitings :-S (not up to that but will do it)... then I washed a load of dishes and laundry and am now about to take my son skating... then home to relax while he is there till 10 p.m. He has a fishing tournament tomorrow with his girlfriends grandparents and they pick him up at 8 a.m. I'm glad I got so much done... it was a good day.

Hope tomorrow goes as well.


----------



## odd_one_out

After refueling, today I will:

Read a couple of scientific studies
Trim friend's hair
Wash own hair
Check email


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> After refueling, today I will:


Tasks completed:

Read a couple of studies - Did up to page 11 of 38 and page 1 of 22. These ones happened to be unusually long. I had a bad crash earlier so am taking the evening off. Resuming them tomorrow.

Trim friend's hair - Done. But had my leg stroked while standing astride doing the fringe and nearly got molested. Recieved profuse, sincere apologies. I also saw some things I'd really rather _not_ due to her old shorts. uke :fall

Wash own hair - Moved to the morning. I discovered something great recently. Using moisturising shower cream (a fragrance and colour free brand) in place of shampoo adds great texture. I now never have to use styling gel.

Check email - Had none. :cla


----------



## Atari82

Get In Bed at 10:30 Tom
Finish 3+3 Uncommon Courses and LVL's
Find + Research Relaxation Techniques Including Pranayma
Exposure Hierarchy Setup
For School + Outside
Watery Eyes and B Symptom Problems
Waking Up From Sleep Earlier
Irrational + Rational Thinking
Learn a Card Trick or Dance Move
------------------------------


----------



## joesmo

i have game face training at dicks sporting goods tomorrow which should be quite interesing to say the least because theres alot of role play in front of the manager and employees. Im pumped/anxious to make a solid impression!


----------



## slyfox

Fill out job applications


----------



## camtrol

Today i want to clean up my desk and all the drawers and get organized and then vaccuum the apartment.


----------



## ak2218

Excercise and do a full body workout
Shower
Make something to eat
Clean my room
Look for jobs
Figure out Christmas lists for everyone
Might go out today with friends
Write a journal
Going to go to bed at a reasonable hour for once


----------



## SociallyBroken

Wake up (If I even go to bed)
- Do my homework 
- Pull up SAS forums and chat and mess with that all day ...


----------



## AlisonWonderland

-do hair
-clear snow
-if clearing snow fails, cancel lunch plans
-lunching with C
-find last minute christmas presents
-go to the gym
-make dinner


----------



## Dionaea

Today I hope to accomplish:


Nice long walk with the dog
Return the movie we rented
have lunch and watch some anime
go through my christmas goodies
journal
read
play Sims 3
Gonna have a nice easy lazy day before the week picks up again and I'm thrown in to the chaos once more.


----------



## Bbpuff

_Mely's Plans_ :boogie

_*1.* Sleep in ^~^ (Hey it's my vacation time xD )_
_*2.* Maybe help my dad a bit._
_*3.* No bingeing !! (Very awful habit of mine.. :/ )_
_*4.* Possibly making plans with my friend..(or atleast make some effort to contact her)_
_*5*. Go outside!! (My god, whens the last time I've seen sunlight..?)_
_*6.* Fix my sleeping schedule!! (Current Schedule: Wake up around 4pm, Sleep at 8am, it'll be horrible if I can't fix it by the time my vacation is over..)_

_Well.. Today sounds pretty chill, doing pretty much nothing the whole entire time.. xD Oh well _


----------



## Lasair

I plan to get sleep tonight and not in the early hours of the morning!


----------



## much2muse

Today I need to:

- call about a future apartment
- pick up a book from my school
- return/exchange merchandise
- get my phone back from my sister

dreading the social interaction with strangers. :|
but, it must be done!

Oh, I also need to get to bed on time.


----------



## Atari82

Get In Bed at 10:25 Tom
Finish 1 Uncommon Courses and 1 LVL
Exposure Hierarchy Setup
For School + Outside
Go Out For 1 Exposure(Ehhh...Haircut)
Eye Drops
End Day In Bed Planning For Next Day, Wake Up In Morning Planning For The Same Day
Learn a Card Trick or Dance Move
------------------------------


----------



## jook

*It's a little overdue but, to all you faithful daily goal setters....
happy new year!*


----------



## jook

*To help start your New Year off right here's a little gift...
*

*
*

*I downloaded this free planner to my computer's desktop. It looks very nice. Just follow the directions below to get your free planner...*



*Free 2011 Goals & Priorities Planner*









*You can get a** free digital copy of a goals and priorities diary** for 2011 right now on Facebook.*
*To get the copy you need to start by "Liking" them on Facebook.*
*Then:*
*Here's how to get your FREE copy:*
*1. Visit the **Goals & Priorities Diary page** on our site to read about the super-productive and organized year you'll have with your new diary.*
*2. Click the green Add To Cart button on that page.*
*3. Proceed to Checkout and enter coupon code FBGPD2011 in the final step (The screen after you add your name, address, etc.) The Diary price will reduce to $0.*
*4. Complete your order by clicking either PayPal or Credit Card (doesn't matter which, as the price will be $0 -- You will need to select either Paypal or a Credit Card but you don't have to actually enter any information.) . This will take you to the download page. Download your *[FONT=inherit ! important][COLOR=#0000FF ! important][FONT=inherit ! important]*Diary*http://myfrugaladventures.com/2011/01/free-2011-goals-priorities-planner/#http://myfrugaladventures.com/2011/01/free-2011-goals-priorities-planner/#http://myfrugaladventures.com/2011/01/free-2011-goals-priorities-planner/#*, and enjoy! *


[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## jook

_ HI *PLEATHERBOOTS!!*_ Glad u stopped in. Hope you have a wonderful, productive day free and clear of anxiety, stress and other such bothersome things 

see ya 'round


----------



## odd_one_out

Problems and their trial solutions:

- Itchy, allergic skin --> Be more disciplined applying cream
- Swamped with negative, self-critical, self-hating thoughts --> Keep distracted and remember to keep telling myself they are distortions
- Feeling alone and lacking emotional and physical intimacy --> Keep distracted and _never_ act on it and remind self why
- Procrastination and fatigue delaying tasks --> Do all tasks straight away and in bulk when not fatigued
- Hunger crashes --> Try frequent, small snacks
- Worrying or caring too much --> Don't take responsibility for others' problems or emotional health (yeah, that's really gonna happen :roll. Well, you never know)
- Making little progress with health issues --> be strict about maintaining daily symptom diary


----------



## jook

Hello *ODD_ONE*

Wow, that's some list you got there. I wish you much success and commend you on your heroic efforts!

I have a few comments that might help you:

Negative thinking (ANTS-Automatic Negative Thoughts) can be so difficult to not give in to. But you are right, they are distortions. Watch them as they pop up, say to yourself "it's just a thought - doesn't mean it's true" and let it float away.

Something that helps me with procrastination is making a list of what I want to accomplish on a given day (you can do that here or on paper and pad). Once I write it down I feel more of an obligation to do it and it feels good to cross it off my list. A couple of posts back I gave a link for downloading a great planner that you can put right on your desktop. Check it out.

Feeling lonely: That's one of the biggest problems with SA - feeling isolated and alone. I found a great website with lots of nice people who are lonely too. You can find it at http://support.webofloneliness.com/. You will find lots of friendship and camaraderie there.

Again, congratulations of your efforts and I wish you luck and success!
jook


----------



## odd_one_out

Thank you. I think my main problem is the ANTs and that getting those sorted out will go a long way to solving the other problems and also leave more energy to solve them. I've not had such a large attack of ANTs in months. Thanks for all the good suggestions :].


----------



## GooGav

Today I'm going to spend a couple of hours contributing and chatting on SAS (that's why every post has "GooGav" on it!), as I've not been here properly for a week or so.

Then I'm doing all my washing, ironing, paperwork and cleaning <yawns>


----------



## Citrine

Since I can't sleep and it's already 4:18 in the morning, I might as well get a head start. 
-Catch up on Chemistry reading
-laundry day


----------



## PandaPop

Erm nothing really, but to enjoy my roast dinner and jersey shore/angel marathon haha


----------



## Cyrus

PandaPop said:


> Erm nothing really, but to enjoy my roast dinner and jersey shore/angel marathon haha


Jealous..a roast dinner is a thing of rarity nowadays in my house :teeth


----------



## PandaPop

Cyrus said:


> Jealous..a roast dinner is a thing of rarity nowadays in my house :teeth


Aww
We haven't had a roast since xmas, so im really excited for it mmm


----------



## Orchid20

My goal for today:

Go into (my new stressful) job with a positive attitude.
Take my time with making orders, no matter how much people try to rush me.
Smile, explain to customers that I'm new and to bear with me.
Tell my coworkers to please back off if they start to stress me out too much.

Ah. Nervous. But hopefully I can keep it together and have a better day than yesterday...


----------



## darknightt

Goals for today:
- Prepare my motion design portfolio
- Get ready for work tomorrow by reading tech manuals so I don't look foolish during meetings
- Add more classes


----------



## darknightt

Gotta:

1. Get my multimedia portfolio together...in like 5 hours
2. Leave early for classes


----------



## blinds8

wake up, make coffee, have coffee, go on facebook, go on SA, finish my coffee, go through ****, pray, meditate, get dressed, start car, get in car, drive to aa meeting, open meeting, close meeting, leave, void.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Ummm, nothing really, already had a good morning like always. Went to a restaurant, got some breakfast with a loved one, danced a little when the country music was playing in the speakers, she was a little shy, I tried to break her out of it though.

At home now, and I guess I just plan on relaxing, maybe catch a little sleep later.
Gotta go to the store later and pick out some carpeting I believe. =]


----------



## angus

I got a therapist apointment at 2.00pm, and Im going to do some washing.

I like this thread


----------



## angus

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Ummm, nothing really, already had a good morning like always. Went to a restaurant, got some breakfast with a loved one, danced a little when the country music was playing in the speakers, she was a little shy, I tried to break her out of it though.
> 
> At home now, and I guess I just plan on relaxing, maybe catch a little sleep later.
> Gotta go to the store later and pick out some carpeting I believe. =]


I have always wanted white carpet.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Today I will look for jobs and apply to some even if I feel I'm not really qualified.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

StevenGlansberg said:


> Today I will look for jobs and apply to some even if I feel I'm not really qualified.


This was a bucket of fail yesterday and today. :rain

Try again tomorrow I guess.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

My goal today is to relax, and try to loose all the stress I gained yesterday..


----------



## Tess4u

Good morning everyone
My goals for today:
-Call doctors office to make several appointments
-visit my friend I haven't seen in a while
-workout
-think positive thoughts


----------



## Tess4u

StevenGlansberg said:


> This was a bucket of fail yesterday and today. :rain
> 
> Try again tomorrow I guess.


It's okay hun you can try again I know what you mean cause I haven't started my class yet, was suppose to start on Tuesday but chickened out don't give up there's always next time


----------



## Tess4u

Finally attend my class *gulp* might as well go through and get it over with then wait and wonder...just gooing to go in with an open mind and remember the Eleanor Roosevelt qoute: "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."


----------



## LilA67

Tonight: cook dinner in kitchen, hw, study, write, sleep

Tomorrow: wake up early(ish), study, go to class for exam, come home, eat, study, eat, sleep


----------



## Tess4u

Going to try to finally work out
Take a shower
Not worry about people and their thoughts because they don't matter only I do
Go to class


----------



## trendyfool

Tess4u said:


> Finally attend my class *gulp* might as well go through and get it over with then wait and wonder...just gooing to go in with an open mind and remember the Eleanor Roosevelt qoute: "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent."


that quote is soooo true! you are whatever you decide to be 
okay today I already went to school and talked to people which was my goal. for the rest of the day, my goal is to stay positive, write poetry, find my ipod, and get enough sleep so i can wake up at 5 tomorrow for my orchestra's trip.


----------



## faiza41

every one has to set their goal,and implement how to achieve them and at the end of the day you should conclude what you have do and what is left for the other day


----------



## Atari82

Long Time No See 
...Just wanted to post on here so I dont forget about it 
:clap


----------



## jook

*Hi Everybody!! 
DARK KNIGHT, ATARI 
Whenever I come back and see you two it's like seeing old friends again. I get warm and fuzzy  I'm glad people are still posting to this thread because I started it hoping to give people with with SA a way to share what's happening in their day-- When I started this thread I was not working, home alone all day, trying to fill my day with meaningless tasks to distract myself from depression.

But the truth is every little "meaningless" thing we do in a day is really significant and important. It's another stitch in the fabric of our lives and OUR LIVES ARE IMPORTANT. I put that in caps because being isolated and cut off can make us feel like our daily activities are insignificant and meaningless. But we only feel that way because maybe there's no one there to observe or engage with us in what we do. This thread was started so that we could all become a part of each others daily, mundane, day-to-day grind, and thereby, give each other meaning, importance, significance and validation as human beings.

Sorry...I DO go on once I get started...I'll give you your ear back now. 

Have a Great and Very Significant Day with Lots of Meaning 
JOOK
 *


----------



## odd_one_out

I think I failed all my goals the last few days due to my issues. I have to complete some work this weekend, email people, and complete a form.

Today I intend to complete the work.


----------



## odd_one_out

Did it. I'm surprised. But there are some other bits I should really do tonight before focusing on emails and the form.


----------



## Glue

-Put on some pants.
-Post some things on craigslist and ebay.
-Go out for a jog
-Plan out a new workout routine.
-Finish Vol. 2 of the series I'm reading.
-Play Tetris.


----------



## element33

It's already quarter past 6pm, but I'm going to:

Finish homework
Read
Watch a movie
Go to sleep

Why not?


----------



## trendyfool

Here's what my darker half wanted to do today:
--Cut myself
--listen to PJ Harvey
--skip class
--not talk to anyone/isolate myself/resent everyone

Here's what I actually did/am going to do today:
--Write on my arms
--Went to class
--Went to my annoying eye appointment
--Going to have dinner and see a movie with a friend


----------



## Ambitious

Hi,

I think this thread is great and will be a good motivater for me to get the stuff i need to do, done. I find having lists helps alot. But sometimes i dont stick to the lists!!! Hopefully tho, now i will. 
Well becoz its past 12 its technically a new day so i am going to write my goals for today.

- get up on time for volunteering (in 7hrs time uggh!)
- go to my counselling session
- copy my results so i can post them (post a different day!)
- go to the off licence
- go to my friends house and celebrate here new born baby (they are having casual drinks, im thinking i will not drink (im trying to cut down medicating with it) and just take a xanax)
- clean my clothes in my room (there everywhere!)
- catch my negative thoughts
- challange my negative thoughts
- change them to positive thoughts


----------



## Neutrino

My goal for today (tonight, actually).... finish my essay

Goals for tomorrow:

-try to get up on time
-DON'T BE LATE FOR CLASS!
-try to stay awake
-do my best on the math test
-come home
-nap!
-wake up and do whatever I want 

Tomorrow will be a great day. Last day of school before Easter break!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

trendyfool said:


> Here's what my darker half wanted to do today:
> --Cut myself
> --listen to PJ Harvey
> --skip class
> --not talk to anyone/isolate myself/resent everyone
> 
> Here's what I actually did/am going to do today:
> --Write on my arms
> --Went to class
> --Went to my annoying eye appointment
> --Going to have dinner and see a movie with a friend


All I can say is congrats for your ambition :clap

For today I got planned to:

-rest, i didn;t slept through the night cause I risked and tried some other sleeping medicine that didn't worked
- get to the gym, I haven't been there in like 2 days
- get to see the friend I skipped seeing yesterday cause I had stomach problems

That should fill up my day


----------



## Neutrino

Didn't finish the essay. 

MY BAD. 

Oh well. Goal: sleep.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

RenegadeReloaded said:


> For today I got planned to:
> 
> -rest, i didn;t slept through the night cause I risked and tried some other sleeping medicine that didn't worked
> - get to the gym, I haven't been there in like 2 days
> - get to see the friend I skipped seeing yesterday cause I had stomach problems


All i did was sleep all day


----------



## trendyfool

goals for tonight:

--relax, try not to blame myself
--feel a little better
--not check my phone for at least an hour
--go to sleep before one a.m.
--read at least fifteen pages of my book

tomorrow: go to my noon class and meet my friend for shopping/concert and try to relax and have fun.


----------



## parasites15

this is a good idea. if i post on here ill feel more obligated and accountable to get things that i need to get done. sorry if it is a little to detailed
1wake up before 7:30am, do my washing 
2go to the gym 
3get to my uni library before 10am 
4read my source material for one  of my essays
5write up a ruff plan/draft essay 
6leave at 3:30pm and get home before work. 
7go to my parents place for dinner

side goals: look someone in the eye. walk with my head up (no shoe gazing), say hello to a neighbour. don't complain about how bad my life is to my mum (she doesnt really want to hear it) say something positive to my family and ask them about their day.
have a good day everyone


----------



## caflme

Need coffee... but wanted to check in here to see what was going on and what I missed while I was asleep. Be back in 5 mins.


----------



## Ambitious

Well i didnt get around to copying my results. Or cleaning my clothes.

So today my goals are:
- copy the results
- do my clothes
- write a list of the positive things that im doing or have done recently (this is a technique to stop me worrying and to visually see the good things i am doing)
- try not drink too much 
- I WILL NOT DO DRUGS (this is big for me atm) :no


----------



## Neutrino

My goal for today, and all Easter break is to KEEP OCCUPIED.


----------



## trendyfool

trendyfool said:


> goals for tonight:
> 
> --relax, try not to blame myself
> --feel a little better
> --not check my phone for at least an hour
> --go to sleep before one a.m.
> --read at least fifteen pages of my book
> 
> tomorrow: go to my noon class and meet my friend for shopping/concert and try to relax and have fun.


i didn't go to my class, but I did meet my friend, spent like seven hours with her, it was fun =]


----------



## odd_one_out

Goals for the weekend. Tomorrow's goals. 
I won't beat myself up if I don't make them because it'll make things worse.

- Morning. Reply to mother and finish family history and send to cousin (scan documents, tidy and complete files, and add photos and info from old emails)

- After lunch. Email study to Mary's father. Calibrate distance measuring technique using known objects. Take a walk with Mary


----------



## Ambitious

Okay im not going back to my previous goals, mainly because i didnt fulfill them ha! Starting new ones for tomorrow:

:yes- have breckfast before i open the laptop
:yes- go the post office and shop
:yes- get my results ready for posting
:yes- do 10mins relaxation before meeting up with mates for dinner
:yes- e-mail my list of P's and N's (ha you wont understand, neither am i telling you!)
:yes- clean a bit of my room
:yes- not get drunk...drink casually and use the techniques i have put in place
:yes- NO DRUGS

:afr...well i think thats quite enough for now...:afr


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> Goals for the weekend. Tomorrow's goals.
> I won't beat myself up if I don't make them because it'll make things worse.
> 
> - Morning. Reply to mother and finish family history and send to cousin (scan documents, tidy and complete files, and add photos and info from old emails)
> 
> - After lunch. Email study to Mary's father. Calibrate distance measuring technique using known objects. Take a walk with Mary


I've failed so far. I didn't care enough.


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> - Morning. Reply to mother and finish family history and send to cousin (scan documents, tidy and complete files, and add photos and info from old emails)
> 
> - After lunch. Email study to Mary's father. *Calibrate distance measuring technique using known objects.* Take a walk with Mary


Wow, I completed all these tasks this evening apart from the bolded one, which I'll do tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> :no- have breckfast before i open the laptop
> :yes- go the post office and shop
> :yes- get my results ready for posting
> :no- do 10mins relaxation before meeting up with mates for dinner
> :no- e-mail my list of P's and N's (ha you wont understand, neither am i telling you!)
> :yes- clean a bit of my room
> :yes- not get drunk...drink casually and use the techniques i have put in place
> :yes- NO DRUGS


- firstly, get out of bed...
- write over missed words
- ring M.S. and chat
- do mental rehearsel techniques
- e-mail my list of P's and N's
- if drinking, drink casually
- NO STRONG DRUGS


----------



## Ambitious

odd_one_out said:


> Wow, I completed all these tasks this evening apart from the bolded one, which I'll do tomorrow. Woohoo!


:clap Its difficult to actully carry out the things you put down to do, isnt it?! But i think having the knowledge of what needs to be done helps...


----------



## Lionking92

_wash the floors
visit my grandmother in the hospital which is an hour away
eat in a restaurant with the family( gonna be hard but i'm gonna do this!):roll

tomorrow-
waking up early and heading to town to visit the boyfriend.
going for a long walk in the park
possibly going window shopping and talking to people!

this is going to be really hard but my goals are to try my best at making conversations with random people. I'm also going to try to look straight up while walking instead of looking at the ground when passing people! I wanna look at them straight in the eye!:boogie
_


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> :yes- firstly, get out of bed...
> :yes - write over missed words
> :yes - ring M.S. and chat
> :yes - do mental rehearsel techniques
> :no - e-mail my list of P's and N's
> :yes - if drinking, drink casually
> :yes - NO STRONG DRUGS


Tomorrow:

- change sheets
- prepare letter
- e-mail dad with what to say to someone
- e-mail P's and N's 
- do mental rehearsal techniques 
- do out the flash cards


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> Calibrate distance measuring technique using known objects.


I made a good start on this.

Tomorrow I will,

- plot graph for H and calculate coefficients
- Input coefs into model. Run model until I get it right
- Compare results with observations
- Choose another calibration object and repeat simulation



Ambitious said:


> :clap Its difficult to actully carry out the things you put down to do, isnt it?! But i think having the knowledge of what needs to be done helps...


I think you're right. I like the yes and no smileys.


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> :yes - change sheets
> :yes - prepare letter - [finally have got it completed!]
> :yes - e-mail dad with what to say to someone
> :yes - e-mail P's and N's - [in process this minute]
> :yes - do mental rehearsal techniques
> :yes - do out the flash cards - [and gave them out]


Tomorrow:

- get up in time for counselling
- go post office and post application letter
- ring dad and remind him to ring A
- maybe go shopping centre, see how i feel
- do mental rehearsal techniques
- ring L for hair appointment


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> :yes - get up in time for counselling
> :yes - go post office and post application letter
> :yes - ring dad and remind him to ring A
> :no - maybe go shopping centre, see how i feel
> :yes - do mental rehearsal techniques
> :yes - ring L for hair appointment


Tomorrow:

- get up for volunteering
- go to the bank
- remind dad to ring A (again!)
- mental rehearsal techniques
- get M.A.B.S. contact details


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> :yes - get up for volunteering
> :yes - go to the bank
> :yes - remind dad to ring A (again!)
> :yes - mental rehearsal techniques
> :yes - get M.A.B.S. contact details


- get up in time for volunteering
- say about travel expences payment
- sweep & wash floors
- mental rehearsal techniques
- go to my gym class
- ring dad to see did he EVENTULLY ring


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> :yes - get up in time for volunteering
> :no - say about travel expences payment
> :no - sweep & wash floors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mental rehearsal techniques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - go to my gym class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ring dad to see did he EVENTULLY ring


- go for lunch with my mate
- go shoping centre
- get drink 
- ring M
- get the bus to M
- mental rehearsal
- maybe sweep & wash floors!
- go over my addiction counselling notes
- use drinking techniques
- NO STRONG DRUGS


----------



## Hamster

Rest of the day:

-Pack
-Find a new anime to watch
-Draw something awesome


----------



## Ambitious

Wasn't very productive today, stayed in bed all day because i am not feeling well 


Ambitious said:


> :no - go for lunch with my mate
> :no - go shoping centre
> :no - get drink
> :yes - ring M
> :no - get the bus to M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mental rehearsal
> :no - maybe sweep & wash floors!
> :no - go over my addiction counselling notes
> :no - use drinking techniques - [didnt drink]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - NO STRONG DRUGS


Tomorrow: if i feel better

- ring mum, see how the appointment went yesterday
- talk to dad about ringing S
- go shopping centre (get stuff on list)
- mental rehearsal 
- use drinking techniques before i go out
- NO STRONG DRUGS


----------



## Glue

Goals for the weekend.

1. Organize and backup important data on discs
2. Clean my place. Vacuum, throw away stuff I don't need, do laundry, etc..
3. Gather material to help me study for the math portion of a test. (It's for a job I'm trying to get)
4. Workout:
-tonight: chest, back, and 40 minutes of cardio
-Saturday: Shoulders, abs, legs, and 40 minutes of cardio
-Sunday: cardio
5. Work on a new song.


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Wasn't very productive today, stayed in bed all day because i am not feeling well
> 
> Tomorrow: if i feel better
> 
> :no - ring mum, see how the appointment went yesterday
> :no - talk to dad about ringing S
> :yes - go shopping centre (get stuff on list)
> :yes - mental rehearsal
> :no - use drinking techniques before i go out
> :yes - NO STRONG DRUGS - [my good last night was difficult]


Tomorrow:

- ring M 
- clean room
- swap cards
- ring mum
- mental rehearsal
- eft excercise


----------



## i1suck2at3storytelling

I plan to get through three sections of a mathematical inequalities book today, organize my room, exercise at the gym and run outside, and start studying for other classes seriously by reading the books and looking at online tutorials about them.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I'm still trying to get my day started. With the rest of it, I hope to do the following:
> - Complete lab report due in the morning
> - Read through the procedures for tomorrow's labs
> - Properly write up the last proof for this week's linear algebra assignment, and try to make sure I'll be prepared to ask the instructor to look it over tomorrow.
> - Do push-ups and take a walk.
> - Read a chapter for chemistry. I'm not sure I'll be able to get to that.
> - Rewrite two pages of chem notes, just to get started on it, because I've only done this for a few pages so far and it's eleven weeks into the semester.


The lab report is done. It took longer than expected because I had to redo others' calculations (although I should have expected that). I did push-ups and rewrote notes. The rest I didn't get to, though I might read the lab procedures before I go to bed.


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> :no - ring M
> :yes - clean room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - swap cards
> :no - ring mum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - mental rehearsal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eft excercise


Today:








- go counselling 







- try not take Xanax
:no - collect dole
- ring M
- ring mum 
- clean more of room & do wash
- swap cards and be assertive about it
- look at CAO letter they sent and find the problem
- mental rehearsal
- ETF excercise


----------



## sansd

Goals for today:

- Read chapter of chemistry
- Rewrite 2 pages of chemistry notes
- Finish linear algebra homework
- Spend at least 30 minutes on linear algebra review
- Straighten up room
- Pack up stuff I want to return
- Try to figure out what I'm going to say if I see a counselor tomorrow
- Eat some real food
- Don't drink coffee
- Make copies of physics exercises
- Do at least some minimal physics and/or calculus review (30 minutes?)
- Go to bed before midnight.


----------



## laura024

-Tell mechanic he can go ahead on the repairs
-Cancel date
-Check out new cars with sister
-Put more music on my Zune


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Today:
> 
> :yes - go counselling
> :yes - try not take Xanax
> :no - collect dole
> :yes - ring M
> :yes - ring mum
> :yes - clean more of room & do wash
> :yes - swap cards and be assertive about it
> :no - look at CAO letter they sent and find the problem
> :yes - mental rehearsal
> :yes - ETF excercise


Today:
- go volunteering - already went!
- maybe hover
- do clothes
- ring M
- loot at CAO letter they sent and find the problem 
- menatl rehearsal
- eft excercise
- remind brother of his duties

Tomorrow:
- pick what im wearing for saturday
- go to M
- ring dad & remind him to ring my Psychairtrist
- see about ringing S.M.
- if drinking use techniques
- NO STRONG DRUGS


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Today:
> :yes - go volunteering - already went!
> :no - maybe hover
> :yes - do clothes
> :no - ring M
> :yes - look at CAO letter they sent and find the problem
> :yes - menatl rehearsal
> :no - eft excercise
> :yes - remind brother of his duties


Tomorrow:
- hover
- pick what im wearing for saturday
- go to M
- ring dad & remind him to ring my Psychairtrist
- see about ringing S.M.
- look at form for benefits
- if drinking use techniques
- NO STRONG DRUGS


----------



## PandaGirl

I think my goal for tonight will be to try and not let my parents get to me.


----------



## sersesat

Get out of bed right after I post this


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Tomorrow:
> :yes - hover
> :no - pick what im wearing for saturday
> :yes - go to M
> :yes - ring dad & remind him to ring my Psychairtrist
> :yes - see about ringing S.M.
> :yes - look at form for benefits
> :no- if drinking use techniques
> :yes- NO STRONG DRUGS


Not making any goals for today except to go out and party again tonight and enjoy the 21st. Also to be responcible and stay away from drugs.

Tomorrow:

- mental rehearsal for monday
- prepare what wearing for the different events on monday
- do relaxation
- remain calm, positive and dont stress about monday


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> :yes - Not making any goals for today except to go out and party again tonight and enjoy the 21st. Also to be responcible and stay away from drugs.
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> :yes - mental rehearsal for monday
> :yes - prepare what wearing for the different events on monday
> :no - do relaxation
> :yes - remain calm, positive and dont stress about monday


Tomorrow:

- get up in time for volunteering
- before the play do relaxation and mental rehearsal
- before the AGM do relaxation and mental rehearsal
- praise yourself for getting thru the difficult day


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Go to appointment (be on time)
- Call my grandmother
- Eat fruit and salad greens, since I have them
- Have no more than one cup of coffee
- Spend at least an hour on linear algebra
- Read chem chapter I still haven't read
- Rewrite 5 pages of chem notes
- Read lab procedure
- Go to bed before midnight


----------



## PandaGirl

Goals! I can totally do this!

-Open new checking account in a new bank
-Close old account
-Start saving money!
-Work on my website project for work


----------



## Glue

-avoid taking a nap when I get home
-finish cleaning
-read for 3 hours
-listen to some of the albums I got yesterday
-do something creative
-be in bed by 10pm


----------



## Ambitious

Whoo today was a loong day but i done really well today. At the play i even was called on stage and had to do a role-play in front of like 25-30 people and i was really good if i say so myself!!!


Ambitious said:


> Tomorrow:
> :yes - get up in time for volunteering
> - before the play do relaxation [:no]and mental rehearsal [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> - before the AGM do relaxation [:no]and mental rehearsal [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - praise yourself for getting thru the difficult day


Tomorrow:

- get up in time for counselling & dont take Xanax
- clean more of my room
- sort out flash cards
- ring psycharitrist [the b!tch is having a laugh at this stage & im being assertive next time i call, really irritated at this stage...]
- do mental rehearsal techniques
- maybe begin timeline of events
- go to yoga
-


----------



## Glue

Glue said:


> -avoid taking a nap when I get home
> *Done*
> 
> -finish cleaning
> *I didn't finish.*
> 
> -read for 3 hours
> *done*
> 
> -listen to some of the albums I got yesterday
> *Didn't listen to anything new. I actually got more music. My new music folder is starting to get big again.*
> 
> -do something creative
> *Nope*
> 
> -be in bed by 10pm
> *I went to bed at 12, but it's still better than 3am*


Today:
-Get half way through the book I'm reading.
-Continue cleaning. Throw away stuff I don't need/use.
-Go to the beach. It's raining, but whatever.
-Workout
-Try to be less depressed/bitter than yesterday.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Be on time to all classes
> - Spend at least an hour on linear algebra
> - Rewrite 5 pages of chem notes
> - Spend at least 15 minutes on chem homework
> - Eat greens


I rewrote about 2 pages of notes and was on time to one of three classes. That's it. I'm too tired to try to do anything. I think I'm going to bed.


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> :yes - get up in time for counselling & dont take Xanax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - clean more of my room
> :no - sort out flash cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ring psycharitrist [the b!tch is having a laugh at this stage & im being assertive next time i call, really irritated at this stage...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - do mental rehearsal techniques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - maybe begin timeline of events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - go to yoga


Whoo yesterday when i as signing on in the social welfare office, i didnt have to but i decided to go into the clothes shops. Ended up getting some stuff for myself!

Tomorrow:

- clean clothes off floor
- hover
- delegate tasks
- go shopping centre
- get links off bracelet & watch
- mental rehearsal
- yoga


----------



## sansd

- See an academic counselor to find out if I will still be able to get my degree, if I can get there on time to get an appointment. Try to remember to breathe and stay calm. Don't do anything stupid if it doesn't go well.
- Do homework
- Eat greens
- Rewrite two pages of notes


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - See an academic counselor to find out if I will still be able to get my degree, if I can get there on time to get an appointment.


That was the only one I did yesterday.

Goals for tomorrow:
- Finish chem homework
- Spend an hour on linear algebra (rewrite tonight's notes)
- Rewrite 5 pages of chem notes
- Eat salad greens
- Organize school stuff
If I have time to go to UCLA,
- See psych department counselor about declaring cog sci minor
- Fill out degree plan and get department signatures if possible
- Write up statement for unit max petition
- If all of the above works out, take petition to counseling


----------



## Stilla

My goal is to make this summer the best one of my life.
I'm gonna push myself and I'm going to make it worth it.


----------



## Ambitious

Okay, completely lost myself there the past week and a half, but im coming back to action now!

Tomorrow:
- go volunteering
- collect dole from p/o
- do mental rehearsal for FAS meeting
- ring gran & granda and ask them to meet for lunch
- maybe ring doc
- do the daily lists


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

For tomorrow:


 Get on the treadmill for at least 2-3 hours
 Begin to video blog
 Search for work (for at least an hour)
 Eat healthy
 Watch TV, some favorite movies, and just enjoy my alone time
 Keep a positive attitude


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Spend 1.5 hours on math
- Spend an hour reviewing/rewriting chem notes
- Don't turn on the computer until I have done both of the above.
- Make sure lab report is ready for Tuesday


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Okay, completely lost myself there the past week and a half, but im coming back to action now!
> 
> Tomorrow:
> :yes - go volunteering
> :no - collect dole from p/o
> :yes - do mental rehearsal for FAS meeting
> :no - ring gran & granda and ask them to meet for lunch
> :no - maybe ring doc
> :no - do the daily lists


Whow, logged of and forgot to make my plan jeez!!
Well today i wasnt so productive, but thats ok, tomorrow is a new day

- go meeting in FAS
- collect dole from p/o
- ring gran & granda and ask them to meet for lunch
- maybe ring doc
- hover
- clean more of room
- go yoga


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Whow, logged of and forgot to make my plan jeez!!
> Well today i wasnt so productive, but thats ok, tomorrow is a new day
> 
> :yes - go meeting in FAS [it wasnt with FAS ha i went to the building and handed them the letter and they told me i was ment to go the social welfare office haha silly me ]
> :no - collect dole from p/o
> :no - ring gran & granda and ask them to meet for lunch
> :no - maybe ring doc [didnt ring but contact was made]
> :yes - hover
> :yes - clean more of room
> :no - go yoga


Still slowly getting back into the swing of things after my episode.
"The more you put in the more you'll get out" - this applies for me now regarding energy levels

Tomorrow:

- go volunteering
- collect dole from p/o
- eat well
- ring gran & granda
- go yoga
- remember to text S
- look through options for group again
- mental rehearsal


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Still slowly getting back into the swing of things after my episode.
> "The more you put in the more you'll get out" - this applies for me now regarding energy levels
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> :yes - go volunteering
> :yes - collect dole from p/o
> :yes - eat well
> :no - ring gran & granda
> - go yoga
> :yes - remember to text S
> :no - look through options for group again
> :no - mental rehearsal


Today:

- mental rehearsal (im gona do that now for the bank)
- go the bank and cancel cards afr)
- do dishes
- check sign on date
- fill out back to education form
- ring doctor
- ring michael
- ring gran & granda
- ask dad about lift home from shopping centre (im not that lazy, there's reasons!)
- go on facebook chat for a bit


----------



## RoseAngel23

Hey I love the idea of this forum! Well I actually work overnight a couple days a week so I'm about to get off of work in an hour, so my first plan will be to sleep for a little. Then my plans for the rest of the day are:
~Pick up paycheck from work and deposit at bank
~Take my hubby lunch at work (we work at the same place)
~Go to the library to check out some good books on SA
~Go buy a new shower head since ours broke
~Pick up hubby and room mate from work tonight

So here I go lol. Good luck to everyone! I hope that your days go well:boogie


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Today:
> 
> :yes - mental rehearsal (im gona do that now for the bank)
> :yes - go the bank and cancel cards
> :yes - do dishes
> :yes - check sign on date
> :no - fill out back to education form ...... [looked thru it tho]
> :no - ring doctor ...... [not really important anyway, so it can wait]
> :yes - ring michael
> :yes - ring gran & granda
> :no - ask dad about lift home from shopping centre (im not that lazy, there's reasons!) .... [that was a bad idea anyway if you knew what it was for]
> :yes - go on facebook chat for a bit


Tomorrow:

"If you don't know where you are going, you'll end up someplace else."

- go volunteering
- go off-licence
- go thru modules for CBT group
- try find what you need for sunday
- mental re-hearsal
- prepare tracklist for my mate
- clean room
- meet with best mates
- NO DRUGS (uggh im back on day 6 after 8 long hard weeks)


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> "If you don't know where you are going, you'll end up someplace else."
> 
> - go volunteering
> - go off-licence
> - go thru modules for CBT group
> - try find what you need for sunday
> - mental re-hearsal
> - prepare tracklist for my mate
> - clean room
> - meet with best mates
> - NO DRUGS (uggh im back on day 6 after 8 long hard weeks)


I dont even know how long ago that was but im refreshing it. Im soo sick now that goals will be hard to reach. Been in bed the last few days so going to keep things really really simple.

"If you don't know where you are going, you'll end up someplace else."

Today:

- get up now and have something to eat
- have a shower
- 'if' you get energy, small bit in room (dnt think it'l happen tho!)
- text Steo & Garry


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> I dont even know how long ago that was but im refreshing it. Im soo sick now that goals will be hard to reach. Been in bed the last few days so going to keep things really really simple.
> 
> "If you don't know where you are going, you'll end up someplace else."
> 
> Today:
> 
> :yes - get up now and have something to eat
> :yes - have a shower
> :yes - 'if' you get energy, small bit in room (dnt think it'l happen tho!)
> :yes - text Steo & Garry


Uggh, still sick but i need smokes need to get up!!.
Still only doing small things..

Today:

- go to the shop (this is big for the way im feeling)
- maybe collect dole
- text G again
- do small bit in room (if you get the energy)


----------



## Stilla

I'm going to be home alone for the next few days so my goal is gonna be to cut down at being in front of the computer and spend more time outside.
I'll say at the highest... 2 hours in front of the computer per day and the rest doing other stuff. 
2 hours still sounds like a whole lot though :lol


----------



## Jess32247

Stilla said:


> 2 hours still sounds like a whole lot though :lol


Then you don't want to know how long I'm on :b


----------



## Ambitious

Jess32247 said:


> Then you don't want to know how long I'm on :b


Yea, snap haha!!!



Ambitious said:


> Uggh, still sick but i need smokes need to get up!!.
> Still only doing small things..
> 
> Today:
> 
> :yes - go to the shop (this is big for the way im feeling)
> :yes - maybe collect dole
> :no - text G again
> :yes - do small bit in room (if you get the energy)


Feeling much better, need to get myself going again!

Tomorrow:
(i can feel the stress the day will bring me already, but its good stress, it will get me slighty back on track)

- go counselling
- apply for my ID (lost it again!!!)
- clean small bit of room
- sort out the kitchen
- do washing and sort out washed clothes


----------



## Ambitious

Ambitious said:


> Feeling much better, need to get myself going again!
> 
> Tomorrow:
> (i can feel the stress the day will bring me already, but its good stress, it will get me slighty back on track)
> 
> :yes - go counselling
> :no - apply for my ID (lost it again!!!) [ the local shop rang me and said they had it ha i wuda had to pay money]
> :no - clean small bit of room
> :no - sort out the kitchen
> :yes - do washing and sort out washed clothes


^ ended up spending the day shopping

Tomorrow:

- hover
- clean bit of room
- go off-licence
- sort out clothes in basket
- drink slowly
- NO DRUGS


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

-Collect money from aunt
-Therapy 
-Re-tile bathroom 
-Hopefully hear from employers (applied for two jobs) 
-Buy smokes


----------



## Ryoshima

Today I plan to give up smoking..... Again!


----------



## Raulz0r

1. If the rain does not start in a half an hour I will go and run a few miles on my bike
2. I will shower when I come back
3. I shall eat some home made hot-dogs at lunch
4. Do nothing
5. Go To Sleep


----------



## Love Minus Zero

Today I hope to...

1. Email friend I haven't spoken to in 2 years, just to see how life is with them.

2. Maybe go into former work place (only if the boss is there) to give new address and pick up check stub.

3. Head to store, do some minor grocery shopping (but not spending too much).

4. Make a necklace.


----------



## Just Tony

1. Do three sets of 20 pushups.
2. Do 100 of my scoliosis stretch.
3.Eat till I fill sick.
4. Get on xbox and facebook. Message some of my friends to get on.
5. Sit in solitary for 13 hours.
6. Strangely enjoy it.


----------



## polardude18

1. Finish a couple chapters in my algebra workbook.
2. Study at least a little bit of my drivers handbook.


----------



## sansd

- Read a chapter of chemistry
- Read phonology stuff for an hour
- Stretch


----------



## bloodswordfire1473

to cook something with my daughter, to drive my daughter home, to have coffee with a friend, to do a study plan for uni, to clean the house and get ready for work for the week

....hey this is a really good idea, 5 things a day!


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Read a chapter of chemistry
> - Read phonology stuff for an hour
> - Stretch


I read most of the chem chapter.

Tomorrow:
- Finish chem chapter
- Read phonology for an hour
- Spend an hour on calculus review
- Do 15 minutes of ear training and/or rhythm exercises
- Stretch


----------



## SMOOZIE

- read communication copies for school and summarize their content
- eat healthy and only when hungry
- go for a walk outdoors (for example, repotting plants)
- bake buns
- go to sleep before 12am
- relax


----------



## sansd

Done:
Finish chem chapter

Sort of done:
Spend an hour on calculus review (I didn't keep track of the time)
Do 15 minutes of ear training and/or rhythm exercises (I only did a few minutes)

Not done:
Stretch
Read phonology for an hour

Tomorrow:
1. 1 hour of calc review
2. 1 hour of phonology reading
3. 15 minutes musicianship stuff 
4. 20 minutes of stretching
5. 20 pages of chem reading
6. Go to the post office and mail returns
*7. Go to practice rooms and return key


----------



## cybernaut

Today:
1. Drive 2 and a half hours to get to my college 
2. Get ready for college orientation
3. Do random things on laptop
4. Start college shopping for my apartment


----------



## alte

Read 4 to 6 chapters.
Do some grocery shopping.
Get parking permit (by tomorrow).


----------



## trendyfool

work out, see my friend, get a haircut, buy a messenger bag, read my book, and write my essay.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> 1. 1 hour of calc review
> 2. 1 hour of phonology reading
> 3. 15 minutes musicianship stuff
> 4. 20 minutes of stretching
> 5. 20 pages of chem reading
> 6. Go to the post office and mail returns
> *7. Go to practice rooms and return key


I did nothing the day I posted these for, but I did the last two today. I was too tired to do anything else. The others are goals for tomorrow.


----------



## alte

alte said:


> Read 4 to 6 chapters.
> Do some grocery shopping.
> Get parking permit (by tomorrow).


Did everything but get the permit.

Today,
Read 4 to 6 more chapters. 
Turn in checklist
Finish self assessment test
Get permit (by tomorrow)


----------



## viv

Today - draft email to academic adviser
Tomorrow - go shopping for a bathing suit


----------



## Melinda

go for a walk this evening
finish work this evening at a reasonable time


----------



## trendyfool

do an intense workout and lots of push-ups
do my communications reading
email my instructor
do something fun!


----------



## odicepaul

Have a relaxed day of ? Just relax a little, get work done, and try to be pleasant to people.


----------



## deelishuss

Go to zumba, work on therapy hw, and stay within my calorie limit.


----------



## Corw

I turned into 20 few days ago and my goal is to get rid of my SA before 21 , these are my steps:
- Reading some books regarding SA , develop conversation skills
- Improve my body language
- Get my voice into shape
- Using some meds to get help to reduce anxiety
(not so sure about this one) - CBT

i just don't know what to do about meds and CBT , i want to get some meds for anxiety until the day i can afford CBT without any support unless i ask family for support which i don't want to inform them about my SA , and i don't know what med i have to take and actually i read somewhere that it would be a risk if i take SA meds without doctor's recommendation.
I live in UK , does anyone here know where i can ask for help to find out which SSRI i must take ?
Thanks


----------



## i just want luv

*End Day Recap*:1. was around family on siblings birthday, spent plenty of time around that sibling even though it was just playing video games. and losing.

2.ate somewhat ok.= 1200 calories..


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

Stick to food plan, return parking pass, make it to funeral, come home and have a nap, go to boxing, then go to regular gym and cram in a quick core workout.


----------



## i just want luv

Live in the now not the future, thats all for today.
good luck to everybody.


----------



## flwrchld6900

*start your day here and hello!*

I don 't know about a social anxiety but I have ADD. It has caused me MAJOR anxiety in my daily life, almost to the point of getting physically ill throughout the day during certain tasks. I am challenged in accomplishing my daily tasks so I need accountability big time! I have tried meditation, and have read a ton on procrastination but I have yet to see my through the forest. (something must be eating up all my bread crumbs because I seem pretty lost lol) So I am hoping that by posting what I need to get done, to all you beautiful people out there I will find the strength I need to overcome! so...HELP!!!!!:afr


----------



## flwrchld6900

so for tomorrow I need to:
fill out my application for work
call billing place
talk to jennifer about workshop
talk to my ex about insurance
work on my research paper
clean kitchen
get up early and work out


----------



## i just want luv

turn a boring day interesting


----------



## Stilla

I spend to much time on the computer so my goal is gonna be to stay away from it for a week from now... 
:lol let's see how that goes.


----------



## jayel214

-Review all my lessons
-solve differential equation problems
-designing a PCB, posting a great article
-doing all assignments
-eating at Ramyun XD
-posting a great article about self improvement and personal development on my blog @ (http://jaeldungca.blogspot.com/)

what's more... uhmm. 
learning new skills, and things at school
enjoying life today
be friendly and cheerful
and to love earnestly 

Visit my blog above to read my articles and posts. Thank you.


----------



## cpuzManiac

ive been feeling depressed this weekend, a little last week. ive been meaning to get somethings done but instead i've nothing due to a lack of motivation.

-plan out study plan and actually start studying for my A+ certification: ive been lazy since the end of summer classes 2 weeks ago and instead of studying i've been playing video games and watching movies.

-look at real goals that can help improve SA. read up on some self help information. its about time i face my demons and deal with it instead of running away from it.


----------



## Ballerina

OKAY. I badly want for structure. 
Wednesday 4:37 PM - 4:50 PM Dress.
4:50 PM - 5:00 PM Buy dinner.
5:00 PM - 5:15 PM Organize my laundry.
5:15 PM - 6:00 PM Do my laundry at the laundromat.
6:00 PM - 6:10 PM Lie in still warm pile of laundry, pretend it's a person.
6:10 PM - 7:00 PM Clarify I was kidding, do a few questions.
7:00 PM - 10:00 PM Organize everything for the move. Clean out computer, print out detrimental information. 
10:00 PM - 1:00 AM Finish a week of homework. 
1:00 AM - 7:00 AM Sleep (deficit). 
7:00 AM - 7:15 AM Shower, brush teeth, etc.
7:15 AM - 8:15 AM Homework. 
8:15 AM - 8:45 AM Dress. 
8:45 AM Anticipate the first day of the rest of your life. :banana


----------



## mapthesoul

4:40 PM - Find an outfit, try to calm nerves.
4:50 PM - Apply yogurt to dry hair.
5:05 PM - Shower. 
5:10 PM - Apply yogurt/olive oil mask. 
5:14 PM - Wash off mask. 
5:15 PM - Dry hair, make sure upside down.
5:20 PM - Dress.
5:23 PM - Style and straighten hair also upside down. 
5:30 PM - Fix little things, apply lip gloss (downwards), curl eyelashes, freshen breath etc.
5:40 PM - Try to relieve anxiety some more.
5:50 PM - Pace around room. 
6:00 PM - Go to party, hope I don't have a panic attack. :sigh


----------



## odd_one_out

I've achieved plotting a graph today. Not too bad considering my state.

Next I will

- Cook a meal
- Take a walk
- Plot 2 graphs of the same kind as before (remembering to adjust for ELS)
- Finally choose the subregion to analyse and do the above but also for the XS and check for overlap
- Email cousin
- Email mother

Perhaps too ambitious but I'll try.


----------



## FallenRepublic

Alright, let me take a shot a this:

1. Turn off the computer as soon as I'm done in SAS
2. Get off the bed, dig and find my sketchbook
3. Go for a walk, draw inspiration from nature, you know?
4. Look for job openings later and organize a few. Maybe book another day to just walk into those places and ask for an application?

Too much? Did i go overboard?


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> *- Cook a meal
> - Take a walk
> - Plot 2 graphs of the same kind as before (remembering to adjust for ELS)
> - Finally choose the subregion to analyse and do the above but also for the XS and check for overlap*
> - Email cousin
> - Email mother


Did everything but the last two but only because I ran out of time before bed.


----------



## caflme

^wtg... that's really great.


----------



## Atari82

*Monday, July 25th, 2011*

-Make part of my Motivation Board
-Make Exposure List + Post on Notebook 
-Do some EFT
-PSTEC AT Night
-Wake Up At 8:45
-Practice Clarinet for 45 Minutes
-Exercise + Eat Well
-Surf Net for Self-Help

:clap:clap


----------



## Atari82

Nearly the Same as Yesterday 

:boogie:teeth


----------



## Atari82

Eft + pstec


----------



## Atari82

EFT + PSTEC
Exercise Before Breakfast
Clarinet Prac. 30 Mins
Motivation Board 
Exposure List
Surf Net


----------



## Atari82

Same as Yesterday
Plus 30 Minute Clar Practice


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

- Make lunch while drinking tea
- Go do am workout
- Get on top of the phone calls I need to make at work
- Come home, eat, and nap
- Do pm workout
- Get stuff ready for camping
and MOST IMPORTANTLY:
- Don't get overwhelmed!


----------



## Atari82

*Friday, July 29th, 2011*

-EFT + PSTEC
-Exercise Before Breakfast
-Clarinet Prac. 45 Mins
-Motivation Board 
-1 New Card Trick 
-Make Full Exposure List
-Surf Net for SA Self-Help

  :yes :teeth :um


----------



## Atari82

*Saturday*

-EFT + PSTEC
-Exercise Before Breakfast
-Clarinet Prac. 45 Mins
-Motivation Board 
-1 New Card Trick 
-Make Full Exposure List
-Surf Net for SA Self-Help

:teeth:clap:yes


----------



## Atari82

*SUNDAY, July 31st, 2011*

-Wake Up 8:45
-CBT: PSTEC
-Work on Motivation Board
-1 New Card Trick or Dance Move
-Cardio + Yoga In The Morning 
-2,000 Calories For Tomorrow
-Clarinet Practice: 45 Minutes 
-Video Games: 1 Hour in Morning and 45 Minutes at Night
-Make an Exposure List
-Exposure For Tomorrow: Library for 30 Minutes
-Surf Net

:b:clap:yes


----------



## Christina123

I asked my new flatmate for her phone number and I got it. 
I was nervous about asking.


----------



## Glue

1. Apply to at least one job
2. Workout
3. Go shop for groceries
4. Try to fix some old music equipment for selling
5. not die


----------



## odd_one_out

I've no motivation to do anything. Feel empty.

Tomorrow morning I'll

- Reply to cousin
- Stick my nonoverlapping data in a new file
- Read hospital response and ICAS pack


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> - Reply to cousin ✓
> - Stick my nonoverlapping data in a new file ✓(well I dealt with it another way)
> - Read hospital response and ICAS pack ✓


Done! Tomorrow I will re-do some of the plots and reacquaint myself with mapping.


----------



## Atari82

-Wake Up 8:40
-CBT:EFT (Hypnosis at Night) 
-Work on Motivation Board
-1 New Card Trick or Dance Move
-Cardio + Yoga In The Morning 
-2,000 Calories For Tomorrow
-Clarinet Practice: 45 Minutes 
-Video Games: 1 Hour in Morning and 45 Minutes at Night
-Make an Exposure List
-Exposure For Tomorrow: Library for 30 Minutes
-Surf Net


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Hmm for Saturday...I am going to wake up at 9am, aaaaaaaah sleeping in.
-Clean my messy room, too many clothes, can't think >.<
-Tidy the rest of the flat
-Go shopping in the city
-Possibly watch the new HP movie in 3d
-Straighten my hair
-Just dance 2 - wii for an hour
-File my tax return online, haven't gotten around to it, GOD procrastination
-Prepare myself mentally for new job next Monday
-Have a dvd marathon
-*Go for a jog*- Only did this twice last week, getting slack, not cool


----------



## Ready To Freak Out

BY the end of today, I will:

-Be in a more positive mind frame about last night
-Have gone to the gym and at least do a light workout
-Have had an excellent, productive day at work


----------



## HurryUpHarry

jook said:


> Post here what it is you plan to accomplish today.


Say "**** it" to anything I know will cause discomfort and do it anyway.

Working out rather well thus far, apart from turning into a puddle of piss when a woman who sold me an antique mirror tried to initiate conversation.


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> Done! Tomorrow I will re-do some of the plots and reacquaint myself with mapping.✓


Done. Took a while to look at the mapping but at least did a lot extra.

Tomorrow I'll

-make sure pixel size was correct
-compile results so far


----------



## Gorillaz

goal for today is to be spontaneous and do a few things with friends.


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> -make sure pixel size was correct ✓
> -compile results so far ✓


Just finished. 

(Plus wrote emails.)


----------



## Ballerina

It's 10:20 PM. I need to finish typing up a huge pile of notes by midnight before retiring to bed. I forgot my dhsifdshifdshfids card reader, but I guess it doesn't matter much.


----------



## i just want luv

Paranoia has gone down a volume.
Still nervious in situations.
I'm enjoying life as much as I can right now, big plus to meditation.
I said I wanted to gain 10 pounds/ I gained 5 now I want to lose 15.
Still got the mustache.


----------



## Invalid Username

I've been putting off doing three things for a while until now.

1. Apply for my learner licence
2. Get a taxation number (needed to for getting a job)
3. Going back to the gym.

Despite the difficulty to get motivated to go to the gym, it leaves you with a great sense of accomplishment.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Going to have a day of attempted distracting myself as I get scary exam results tomorrow ;D

So... spend far too long doing my hair :b


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Plans for tomorrow:
1) Eat healthy
2) Study the month-end accruals 
3) Some form of exercise- other jogging or dancing- in the arvo
4) Save $ and reduce impulsive shopping 
5) Sleep early


----------



## Ballerina

6:30 AM Do this Neopets thing (shush) 
7:30 AM Neil and Josh
8:30 AM Organize notes
9:30 AM Sleep for 8 hours, presumably. 

I have a lot of time/unreasonable angst left after splitting my courseload. I should use it to fix sleeping habits. I remember that as late as 13 years of age, the where and when of 3:00 AM to 5:00 AM was a magical~*~*, mystical place and time which were completely foreign. I hadn't experienced staying past 2:30 AM for a late night movie or waking before 5:00 AM to catch a train. As I hadn't ever been awake during the 2 unknown hours, it appeared as a realm of endless possibility unrestricted by past understandings from memory. Any manner of quixotic and bizarre series of events could occur while I was, for all intents and purposes, dead to the world. In all likelihood, they spiraled heedlessly out of control and solved themselves seconds before I was awoke.
Now I know 3:00 AM to 5:00 AM as 2 hours I usually spend, you know. How the rest of you spend it (not you, Josh). Trying to fall asleep, digging my nails into my palms while trying to start an essay, considering if a medication side-effects outweigh the pros.


----------



## cpuzManiac

i think ill start writing a weekly goal in my journal that i started. both academic goals like studying for a certain number of hours a week and goals for the SA.

goals for the week (even though its half way through):
-say hi to that one girl whose in one of my classes and i see in the library all the time. introduce myself to her and findout her name.

-finish all my homework by friday so i can have the weekend free. (though its not like i have anything planned :b)


----------



## Melinda

Edit: 

-Apply to 5-10 jobs minimum (I think I finished 3)
-Finish writing sample (not done  )
-Exercise (5k at least) - DONE!
-Go to bank, get things sorted (this one is going to get done tomorrow) 
-Go to post office, get things sorted. - DONE!
-DO NOT STRESS EAT! (....so far, so good)


----------



## Gorillaz

1. Make some friends in the icebreaker activities.
2. Don't fill my mind with self-defeating thoughts.
3. Have a gooood time clubbing, get a number.


----------



## kitkatstar1

Feed cat
Bike ride to starbucks
Order a skinny latte with an extra shot 
Bike ride home
Put washing away
Hoover
Eat Dinner
Do Homework
Read
Sleep


----------



## artynerd

1. search for job - pick the one you want
2. prepare folio
3. write cover letter / cv
4. submit


----------



## hollowtears

Today I plan to: Go to danceclass, and NOT log in to watch his godamn profile!


----------



## Ballerina

The notes are unrelated to schoolwork.
4:30 PM - 5:30 PM write out all FaB notes
5:30 PM - 6:30 PM write out all SN notes
6:30 PM - 7:30 PM Clean 
7:30 - 11:30 PM Organize MH notes
11:30 PM - 7:00 PM Sleeeeep


----------



## jook

*You Guys are Great! Awesome! Fantastic!*

*wow!!
I just spent a good deal of time this Sunday morning browsing through all the posts I've missed (haven't been on here since April) :blank
I am so amazed at all the wonderful goals and accomplishments I've seen. When I started this thread I was at a really low point and posting here was such a motivator. I'm glad to see it helping so many other people as well.

Between SA and depression I am constantly on a roller coaster ride and this year has been particularly trying. On top of my own issues I have been dealing with some pretty serious mental health issues of a beloved person in my life- my adult son.

Those issues are still present but I'm trying to come back and once again, I'm sure I'll find support here among friends. So keep those posts coming! And no matter how insignificant your daily goals may seem to you, you never know who you might be inspiring just by putting forth the effort. Thanks a billion to all you troopers who keep trudging along!:heart:heart:heart:heart

With heartfelt warmth and appreciation
JOOK
*


----------



## jook

*Just for today...*

My goals today are:

-Do some searching for research jobs
-Email K for copy of resume I did for him
-polish up my resume
-listen to music or put on movie while tidying up room and desk
-Take a nice bath
-Go to the grocery store with C - socialize a bit
-send resume for perfect job I found on Craigslist of all places!
-post weekly plans in plan book
-Feel better, dammit!!

_*~We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be?~*
_
(The above quote is taken from a great poem by Marianne Willamson. For full text go to
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marianne_Williamsonhttp://skdesigns.com/internet/articles/quotes/williamson/our_deepest_fear/)


----------



## jook

*And the results are in...
*
-:yesDo some searching for research jobs
-:yesEmail K for copy of resume I did for him
-:yespolish up my resume
-:yeslisten to music or put on movie while tidying up room and desk
-:blankTake a nice bath (not yet but I'll get it before bedtime)
-:noGo to the grocery store with C - socialize a bit
-:yessend resume for perfect job I found on Craigslist of all places!
-:yespost weekly plans in plan book
-:yesFeel better, dammit!!

Well, I'm just darned pleased with myself:b The magic of posting goals strikes again. This day started out with me feeling the gloom and doom that has consumed me for the past two weeks. But once I posted my goals it was off to the races!!

I did a fabulous job on my resume and even sent it out to not just one but TWO jobs. And yes, I felt much better.

_*~We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be?~*
_
(The above quote is taken from a great poem by Marianne Willamson. For full text go to
http://skdesigns.com/internet/articles/quotes/williamson/our_deepest_fear/)[/QUOTE]


----------



## DoctorRain

Hi, I am new here to the group.. I was just googling some stuff and came across it and figure I'd register.. I have been in a slump.. my goals are or should be:

Study for my next exam to get certification
Get up early and try to network some more
Apply to 3 jobs per day.


----------



## jook

:wel to you *DoctorRain* I'm glad you found this spot. Sorry you're a little "under the weather" :rain (pun intended) :b. I hope you'll continue to post your daily goals because it really helps! You've got friends here who want to know what you're up to and celebrate success of your accomplishments with you. It's no secret that motivating others can help motivate you. I would love to see more of that type of interaction going on here. So, when you drop in to post, If you read something and would like to give kudos to someone else please do. Glad to have you and hope to see you 'round.
jook


----------



## jook

*Here we go!*

Today I plan to:

-Get fingerprinted for temp job
-Walk to library - return Spanish Lesson CD's, get different one
-Complete application to become medicaid provider
-Call hospital re: bills
-Listen to Spanish lesson to bone up for session w/ conversation group tomorrow
-find SOMETHING to do that gets me, not just out of the house but interacting with people

*(for the last year because i was dealing with some heavy stuff i haven't been challenging my SA with the tools I've learned in therapy - time to get back in the game!)

_Make it a great day!_


----------



## jook

Here's how I did today...

-Get fingerprinted for temp job yep!
-Walk to library return Spanish Lesson CD's get different one yep & nope (made it to the library but drove instead cuz i had other errands to run)
-Complete application to become medicaid provider nope!
 -Call hospital re: bills nope!
-Listen to Spanish lesson to bone up for session w/ conversation group tomorrow nope! nope!
-find SOMETHING to do that gets me, not just out of the house but interacting with people yep & nope (didn't really find anything to do but made it appoint to initiate interaction with people i ran into while out)

While I didn't do everything on my list, I accomplished other things i didn't include on my list today. Tomorrow's another day!!

Hope everyone had a successful day.
jook


----------



## Atari82

*Tuesday, November 1st, 2011*

Goals
---------------------

-Wake Up Between 5:30-6:10
-Morn Routine
-Do majority of Homework during 8th hour study hall
-Start unfinished HW at 4:30 
-CBT & Relax Techniques
-Bed at 10:40 PM


----------



## jook

good stuff *Atari*. you're so diligent. Hope things are going well for you...
Tomorrow I will:

-relist items on Ebay that didn't sell.
-pack sold item and get it in the mail
-go to spanish conversational group
-go grocery shopping with C
-make phone calls I didn't make yesterday


----------



## jook

jook said:


> good stuff *Atari*. you're so diligent. Hope things are going well for you...
> Tomorrow I will:
> 
> -relist items on Ebay that didn't sell.
> -pack sold item and get it in the mail
> -go to spanish conversational group
> -go grocery shopping with C
> -make phone calls I didn't make yesterday


Did everything except put items on Ebay. The fees are getting atrocious! Got to rethink if I want to continue or look for another place to open a web store.

The Spanish conversational group is interesting. My Spanish is pretty bad. I haven't practiced in a long time although I studied 2 years in high school and two in college.

I committed to going with my niece on a college tour this coming Thursday. Gotta ride two hours on a bus of high school kids....not sure how that's gonna be. I've been really reclusive (read: avoiding) so this ought to be...interesting.

Hope everyone had a good day

If you're lurking around, go ahead and post something!


----------



## jook

I Really 
* ------F 
-------E
---------L 
-----------L*

off the wagon today...just didn't feel like doing anything...tomorrow I will:

-pay a bill
-put in job app
-laugh
*Trip with niece /\ isn't until next Thursday


----------



## jook

yesterday I applied for a job. pretty much got it. got to go through orientation, background check and all that jazz. Oh, God...I hope I hid them well :afr

Today:

-Meet a guy about selling a car
-Find some organized, continuous activity I'd like to join and don't just think about it, do it. Gotta get out of this rut!


----------



## Gorillaz

Going to try and implement plan 'stop being a little b*tch and grow up' today. Involves finishing up this case study, apply for the volunteer trip and fix up the resume.


----------



## Gorillaz

^ ****...none of those things happened.

I want to start a blog today or tomorrow. Would probably be a nice outlet.


----------



## jook

Gorillaz said:


> ^ ****...none of those things happened.
> 
> I want to start a blog today or tomorrow. Would probably be a nice outlet.


Hi Gorillaz, that was quite a bit you were trying to accomplish in one day...stop being a b*tch _and_ grow up. Don't get to down on yourself if you didn't get it all done. I'm still working on it myself:b

How'd you do on getting your blog started? What's it going to be about?


----------



## cheesybread

I've got a ton of outdoor work to do (my business), and I am running out of time, as winter is getting closer.

There is a high chance that I will disappoint a large number of my clients. It seems as though every day I work, I still haven't put a dent it what needs to be done, in return I for some reason lose ambition and work a lot slower. 

I keep thinking that I'm screwed anyway, mind as well be comfortable for the time being. It helps to some extent, but I haven't slept properly in years. My motivation always comes to me at night, but then I stay up full of excitement that I end up exhausted during the time I have to actually go to work, lol.

My real problem is that I don't have enough reliable staff, hiring in my line of work is very difficult which makes my position more complex. I've built my company up to the point it requires more than just myself to run it, but that's the way it's been for some time now.

Once again, I'm new to the forum. Feels good to be here. :b




My goal for today: Suffer, because it's raining and I am now set back. Damn this is not good. I will drink a gallon of coffee and hope the sun dries everything out before I'm completely fried from not sleeping.


----------



## jook

cheesybread said:


> I've got a ton of outdoor work to do (my business), and I am running out of time, as winter is getting closer.
> 
> There is a high chance that I will disappoint a large number of my clients. It seems as though every day I work, I still haven't put a dent it what needs to be done, in return I for some reason lose ambition and work a lot slower.
> 
> I keep thinking that I'm screwed anyway, mind as well be comfortable for the time being. It helps to some extent, but I haven't slept properly in years. My motivation always comes to me at night, but then I stay up full of excitement that I end up exhausted during the time I have to actually go to work, lol.
> 
> My real problem is that I don't have enough reliable staff, hiring in my line of work is very difficult which makes my position more complex. I've built my company up to the point it requires more than just myself to run it, but that's the way it's been for some time now.
> 
> Once again, I'm new to the forum. Feels good to be here. :b
> 
> My goal for today: Suffer, because it's raining and I am now set back. Damn this is not good. I will drink a gallon of coffee and hope the sun dries everything out before I'm completely fried from not sleeping.


Hi Cheesybread and :wel
Sounds like you've got more on your plate than cheesybread...:hahaand I should probably give up on the cheesy jokes but what the hell. Somebody's got to do it. 
I can so relate to that feeling of being so far behind the ball that it makes you tired just to think about all you have to do and it's hard to get motivated. Why don't you try setting some specific goals and posting them here daily for a week or so to see if that helps get you out of the slumps. I know it's helped me. It's great to have you on board at SAS.
See ya 'round
jook


----------



## jook

Goals for today:

-go to Spanish conversational group - tempted not to go because the other three people are so much more advanced than me and I end up just listening a lot. But I sort of set a semi-goal of going to at least 3 and today will be the third one
-get physical and TB shot as part of the hiring process for new job
-put car for sale in classifieds 
-put more stuff on Ebay for sale


----------



## alte

Meditate for several hours. I have been wanting to do this for a while but due to not having enough free time, I haven't been able to. Today is the right day though .. got to make it happen.


----------



## jook

hi *ALTE *, meditation is good for the body, mind and spirit. Today I did something along those lines. I went to laughter yoga:yay It was really cool. Laughter yoga is based on the premise that laughing, even if forced releases all the feel good endorphins and has the same healing effect as if you were actually laughing at something. I felt really relaxed and peaceful afterward. The group only meets once a month and I'm going to try to make it a regular thing.

Today I also started volunteering for a local non-profit that publishes a newsletter for survivors of trauma.

I'm trying to get back out there doing things after a long time of being very reclusive. So, I feel pretty good about today.

Back to laughter yoga...I think this is a great activity for people with social anxiety. You can interact in a group of people without talking! Really, very little talking went on besides the instructor explaining the exercises. Yet, eye contact was encouraged while you're laughing around the room and that is still a form of interaction and way of connecting with people. So to anybody reading this i would say find a group in your area and give it a try!


----------



## epicwayz

So I am new on here and I was just reading over some posts to get an idea of how things are. I come across this forum and begin reading from the beginning. It was inspiring to see jook come back everyday and post new goals and update on old goals as well as respond to others. I think this is something that will work for me and I want to get in on this one. So here I go: 
1. It is 4:21 AM so I need to go to bed already.
2. Start applying for a new job even though I don't think people hire on Thanksgiving week. Let's say 3 applications.
3. Call 2 local hospitals and schedule tours of the maternity wards for my fiancee so we know which one we want to go to.

Those are my goals for Tuesday. Thanks for the inspiration and keep it going jook!


----------



## jook

epicwayz said:


> So I am new on here and I was just reading over some posts to get an idea of how things are. I come across this forum and begin reading from the beginning. It was inspiring to see jook come back everyday and post new goals and update on old goals as well as respond to others. I think this is something that will work for me and I want to get in on this one. So here I go:
> 1. It is 4:21 AM so I need to go to bed already.
> 2. Start applying for a new job even though I don't think people hire on Thanksgiving week. Let's say 3 applications.
> 3. Call 2 local hospitals and schedule tours of the maternity wards for my fiancee so we know which one we want to go to.
> 
> Those are my goals for Tuesday. Thanks for the inspiration and keep it going jook!


Hey *EPICWAYZ *and *WELCOME*!! Congratulations on your knew baby. What fun! Babys are just plain, good ole' fashion fun. Some times when I'm feeling blue I go to Youtube and watch videos of babies laughing. Believe me, it will have you rolling. That's nice that your taking such an active role- touring the maternity ward and such. 
Go ahead and get those job apps. out then it's DONE and you don't have to think about it while you're trying to eat turkey (or ham, or goose, or fishsticks). hope you finally got some rest and hope you'll come back and post again. Oh yeah, and...

*SUBSCRIBE! SUBSCRIBE! SUBSCRIBE!*

*This goes to everyone...if you post here please subscribe to this thread. Then you'll get an email when someone posts and you can pop in and encourage them and post your own goals while you're here.

When this thread was first started posters would send shout outs and hoorays to each other. Or ask how a particular goal turned out (i.e.meeting the boyfriend/girlfriend's family - yikes!!). It was very interactive and people were able to make more real connections by taking an interest in the happenings in the lives of others.

Please give it a try. Just start by asking someone, "Hey, how'd that go?" or comment on a time when you had to do the same thing and how you got through it or yada, yada you get the point. Once again I have went on way more than I intended to. Please ...

SUBSCRIBE and PARTICIPATE. Thanks!*


----------



## jook

OK, so it's been one heck of a seven days. I had the flu!! Coughin', hackin', phlegm, headache, just the total yucks. Anyway I'm better...I hope today.

Goals:
-Season chicken in a.m., cook it in the p.m. and try not to cluck from eating so much lately (food prices are outrageous!!)
-Get outa' this house 
-Take a nice hot bath
-Send out my resume to at least one job
-wash and set my hair
-check P.O. for mail
-Pay internet bill
-Maybe, go by C's house (who I like very much:heart)

That's about all I can handle. I'm tired already.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*I am so glad I found this thread! Awesome idea... ok I plan today >*
*1. get laundry done*
*2. empty dishwasher*
*3. do a good homeschooling lesson with my son*
*4. think of one positive thing to make me smile *
*Thank you *
*Good Luck to all with their goals for the day!!*


----------



## jook

afraid2goinpublic said:


> *I am so glad I found this thread! Awesome idea... ok I plan today >*
> *1. get laundry done*
> *2. empty dishwasher*
> *3. do a good homeschooling lesson with my son*
> *4. think of one positive thing to make me smile *
> *Thank you *
> *Good Luck to all with their goals for the day!!*


Hi There *afraid2goinpublic and :welsI'm so glad you found this thread too! Aw, Maine. I've heard how lovely it is and it's on my bucket list of places to visit before...well, you know. I hope you subscribed. Since you're new here I thought you might like to know, there is a forum for people 30+ on here. Just check the forums list. if you can't find it let me know. Also, there are support groups for SA in Maine although I'm not sure if they're near you. Just click on the "Groups" tab above.

I wish you much success on your goals today. Come back at the end of the day and let us know how you done it all! One positive thing that should make you smile (from your list) is that you're taking action by setting the intention for what you wanna do. And as someone said "A man without a plan is a plan without a man" (or something like that)

Go on and make it a great day!!
*


----------



## Monroee

Well - it's 9AM - I'm sitting in Starbucks as usual. I have a Venti Caramel Brulee Latte in hand. My goal is to at least "start" writing this short story that I "need" to write. It's crucial I start but for some reason I'm here at SAS. I also have therapy today - my other goal is to actually try to talk about stuff. Although - I have no idea what to talk about.


----------



## jook

*How to subscribe to a thread*

*How to Subscribe*: *when you're on the thread page, at the top is a dark blue bar. Above the bar on the right hand side you'll see "Thread Tools". Click on that and you'll get a pull down menu. Choose "Subscribe to this thread"

It's so easy it's cheesy (kinda like my humor) :boogie
*


----------



## jook

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Well - it's 9AM - I'm sitting in Starbucks as usual. I have a Venti Caramel Brulee Latte in hand. My goal is to at least "start" writing this short story that I "need" to write. It's crucial I start but for some reason I'm here at SAS. I also have therapy today - my other goal is to actually try to talk about stuff. Although - I have no idea what to talk about.


Hi *EarlGreyDregs* and Welcome to this thread.

Hope you'll subscribe and pop in for motivation and motivate someone else. Oh, a writer! I write too. what are you writing your story for - class? money? (let's hope so, right?) That Latte sounds damn good, BTW. I can almost smell it, feel the warmth of cup on a cold rainy day like today where I am. Please let us know how the therapy session goes and if you're able to actually talk about some things.

_Have a Nice one_!
Jook


----------



## epicwayz

Thank you for responding! Well I am back and I am now a subscriber. I also downloaded the mobile app so I can always be in touch here. Here is an update on my day.

1.) I laid down right away but did not fall asleep until 5:30. I slept until 12:30, missing a good part of the day. I really need to get my sleeping habits in line.
2.) I skipped on the applications but it was time well spent making lunch and enjoying a show we watch together with my fiancee before she went off to work. Her being pregnant, we also made time for a little... well... "afternoon hormonal relief". Yeah that sounds safe. Id say skipping on the applications was well worth it today. 
3.) We now have one tour scheduled, and am waiting for the other hospital to contact me in order to schedule the other one. 

I'd say 2/3 isn't so bad, especially considering the time I would have used to fill out applications was spent in a good way. For the rest of the day I'd like to help her dad prepare dinner, answer an email from a former college professor of mine, and play some video games with my friends. I've really been neglecting them recently. For some reason my anxiety has been a lot worse when with friends lately. 

So how is everyone else on here doing? Maybe all who post regularly in this particular thread can all post a little about themselves so we can all get to know and understand one another a little better without having to look over tons of profiles. I'll start:
I am 24 years old and engaged to marry a girl I've only dated for 6 months who is also 5 months pregnant. I do love her very much, and here is something interesting: We met on the internet, specifically Xbox Live. I used to play ice hockey but have no played for months. And I live in Ohio.


----------



## jook

Way to go! *EPICWAYZ* You done good. Reach around and pat yourself on the back. :clap

A little about me: I'm well past the age of majority at 40 something (who's counting, certainly not me). I've dealt with different degrees of SA pretty much all my life. I'm female with one adult son. I enjoy writing, lots of self-educational reading, helping people, being outside in the rain, and I'm usually happy or at least content (except when i'm not, lol).

Glad to meet you EPIC.
See ya 'round.

My progress today
Goals:
:yes-Season chicken in a.m., cook it in the p.m. and try not to cluck from eating so much lately (food prices are outrageous!!) 
seasoned it but didn't cook it.
:yes-Get outa' this house 
did get out. picked up book at library, checked PO, stopped by the bank 
:yes-Take a nice hot bath 
did get a nice bath with ginger & citrus bath gel and baby oil - Nice!!
:no-Send out my resume to at least one job
-wash and set my hair 
:yesDone it!
:yes-check P.O. for mail 
Yep!
:no-Pay internet bill 
:no-Maybe, go by C's house (who I like very much:heart)

I'd say not bad for a day's work! Will try follow through tomorrow with what I didn't get to today.


----------



## epicwayz

jook said:


> Way to go! *EPICWAYZ* You done good. Reach around and pat yourself on the back. :clap
> 
> A little about me: I'm well past the age of majority at 40 something (who's counting, certainly not me). I've dealt with different degrees of SA pretty much all my life. I'm female with one adult son. I enjoy writing, lots of self-educational reading, helping people, being outside in the rain, and I'm usually happy or at least content (except when i'm not, lol).
> 
> Glad to meet you EPIC.
> See ya 'round.
> 
> My progress today
> Goals:
> :yes-Season chicken in a.m., cook it in the p.m. and try not to cluck from eating so much lately (food prices are outrageous!!)
> seasoned it but didn't cook it.
> :yes-Get outa' this house
> did get out. picked up book at library, checked PO, stopped by the bank
> :yes-Take a nice hot bath
> did get a nice bath with ginger & citrus bath gel and baby oil - Nice!!
> :no-Send out my resume to at least one job
> -wash and set my hair
> :yesDone it!
> :yes-check P.O. for mail
> Yep!
> :no-Pay internet bill
> :no-Maybe, go by C's house (who I like very much:heart)
> 
> I'd say not bad for a day's work! Will try follow through tomorrow with what I didn't get to today.


Wow! You put a lot on the lists there everyday don't you? It is good to see how much you have accomplished! And now you have some chicken already seasoned for tomorrow! One less thing to do! I think tomorrow we all need to try as hard as we can to make tomorrow a good day with Thanksgiving being the day after and that getting hard for those with family issues.


----------



## jook

For today:

-Do some volunteer work for couple of hours
-Submit my resume for jobs
-pay bill
-get outfit together for Thanksgiving dinner
-Continue my reading
-Cook dinner

HAVE A GREAT TURKEY DAY EVERYONE!!


----------



## engram

survive work
try to sleep


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Follow up....from the last time I posted I got some of my last list done. So on to today in a new way,lol. Going to have fun visiting in here (sas), try to get some laundry done, clean kitchen, and finally and most important do my sons homeschooling lesson, today is history!! *


----------



## jook

engram said:


> survive work
> try to sleep


Hi *ENGRAM*

I feel your pain. Survival all it seems we're doing at time. :ideaReward yourself with something special for being a survivor!

Good to see you again *afraid2goinpublic.  Keep chuggin' along!!*


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

* update. Got the history lesson done, YEAH. Ran the dishwasher *
*Not to bad.*
*So how did everyone elses day go??*

*Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!!*


----------



## Poisoned

Today I'm going to try to relax, not think about school work or the people there, and just lay back and have a good day. So far it's great.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Follow up!>> Got 3 on my list done. Going to help hubby today with the bobcat and yard cleaning, lmao! should be verrryyyy interesting! lol *


----------



## Gorillaz

Today is just an odd task day:

- Clean my room
- Fix up my jeans
- Buy my phone screen protector
- Read a ton
- Help my dad with packin up everything for winter
- Call my sister in California
- Maybe end the day by watching a movie with friends.


----------



## trendyfool

I'm trying to have a better weekend than the last couple ones. I'm going to do this stuff today:

-Go to the art museum alone. (I'm lame)
-Buy a thomas pynchon book
-Do my anthro homework 
-Work out
-Maybe hang out with a friend


----------



## sansd

With the rest of my day, I hope to do the following:
- spend at least one hour on physics
- spend at least one hour on math. 
- get my room vacuumed
- maybe get the rest of my laundry taken care of
- take a walk
- eat vegetables


----------



## trendyfool

trendyfool said:


> I'm trying to have a better weekend than the last couple ones. I'm going to do this stuff today:
> 
> -Go to the art museum alone. (I'm lame)
> -Buy a thomas pynchon book
> -Do my anthro homework
> -Work out
> -Maybe hang out with a friend


Okay, so I went to the art museum and looked at paintings for three hours, then I went to the library, then I bought a few books. The gym's closed now, so I'll have to work out tomorrow instead :3

Tomorrow I'm going to:
--Go to a queer open mic
--See my friend rebecca
--Do my homework
--Work out


----------



## Gorillaz

Gorillaz said:


> Today is just an odd task day:
> 
> - Clean my room
> - Fix up my jeans
> - Buy my phone screen protector
> - Read a ton
> - Help my dad with packin up everything for winter
> - Call my sister in California
> - Maybe end the day by watching a movie with friends.


6/7. Pretty good.


----------



## cafune

- Finish math homework 
- Read novels for extended essay so you can come up with a topic & thesis!
- Finish World Literature Paper 1
- Come up with a World Literature Paper 2 topic 
- Catch up on programming homework
- Go through the chem homework
- Think about your application (... references, statement etc.)

English is going to take FOREVER. SIGH. And I'm probably not even going to go through half of that list.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> With the rest of my day, I hope to do the following:
> - spend at least one hour on physics
> - spend at least one hour on math.
> - get my room vacuumed
> - maybe get the rest of my laundry taken care of
> - take a walk
> - eat vegetables


All I did was physics.

Same goals for today, but two hours on physics.


----------



## trendyfool

--Finish my essay
--Go to school
--Go to therapy
--Ask about jobs for students at school
--Read lots 
--Work out


----------



## atticusfinch

Disconnect the Internet and finish off this essay.

(_I want it to be done by the end of tomorrow [today]. No ifs, ands, or buts_).


----------



## katiec2312

This thread is a really good idea 

So today I plan to:
-pack the dishwasher
-clean my room
-do my hair ready for work
-go to work
-revise more for my driving theory test
-sort out my UCAS application
-look up some uni open days
-make an appointment with my hairdresser


----------



## katiec2312

katiec2312 said:


> today I plan to:
> -pack the dishwasher
> -clean my room
> -do my hair ready for work
> -go to work
> -revise more for my driving theory test
> -sort out my UCAS application
> -look up some uni open days
> -make an appointment with my hairdresser


Did most of it, but the reason i didnt do the other bits was because i was out doing other things, so im happy that the reason i didnt do everything was because i didnt feel that i could .


----------



## katiec2312

atticusfinch said:


> Disconnect the Internet and finish off this essay.
> 
> (_I want it to be done by the end of tomorrow [today]. No ifs, ands, or buts_).


How did you do?


----------



## engram

Plan for today and every other day
- never, ever ask any female out.
- kill yourself or pay someone to do it, cuz you're chicken sh1t


----------



## Love Minus Zero

Today I am going to:

1. Go to Work, and if I need anything ASK FOR IT. 
-inspired by yesterday when I needed change in my drawer, but got nervous and waited asking for it until I had no pennies left. Suffered a small panic attack and then asked for change. That could have been avoided if I just asked sooner!

2. Finish English Paper for my final.

3. Finish the day with some yoga and meditation.


----------



## sansd

I _know_ I'm not going to get all of this done:

- Finish rewriting my recent math notes
- Start on suggested homework for each section we've covered so far in the last chapter of math
- Rewrite two lectures' worth of physics notes
- Spend two hours on physics assignments
- Try to get at least one of my late labs prepared to turn in
- Pack up stuff to return
- Vacuum
- Laundry
- Eat vegetables
- Go for a walk tonight


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I _know_ I'm not going to get all of this done:
> 
> - Finish rewriting my recent math notes
> - Start on suggested homework for each section we've covered so far in the last chapter of math
> - Rewrite two lectures' worth of physics notes
> - Spend two hours on physics assignments
> - Try to get at least one of my late labs prepared to turn in
> - Pack up stuff to return
> - Vacuum
> - Laundry
> - Eat vegetables
> - Go for a walk tonight


I did about one lecture of physics notes. Same goals today.


----------



## Glue

-get a new book
-read a lot
-record myself, edit the footage (if it needs editing), and upload it on youtube
-plan my project for the contest I might enter (December 15 is last day to enter)


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*Love this thread!! okay for me I am hoping to >>*
*Get laundry done.*
*Vaccum floor.*
*Go to Wally World,lol. (shopping) yuck!*
*So that's it for me. *
*I hope everyone gets some of their lists done !! *
*Have a Great Day everyone!! *


----------



## epicwayz

Big Monday Plans:

- 5 Job applications
- Straighten up room
- 5 posts on here not including this one. (Need to motivate to stick my goal of being more social starting with this forum.)
- Shave


----------



## baseballdude

Tuesday's Goal:
If I see her tomorrow, I'm going to ask my crush out on a date. HUGE step for me. I've never asked out a girl before. I'll tell all of you how it goes.

Wow, my heart just started to beat faster while typing that...


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

baseballdude said:


> Tuesday's Goal:
> If I see her tomorrow, I'm going to ask my crush out on a date. HUGE step for me. I've never asked out a girl before. I'll tell all of you how it goes.
> 
> Wow, my heart just started to beat faster while typing that...


Good luck, hope it goes well!


----------



## sansd

I didn't post today, but I did spend a couple of hours on math earlier (only because I wasn't at home where it's easier to get up and distract myself, I think), as I've been meaning to.

Similar goals to what I've been posting for tomorrow:

- Do some math (rewrite notes, suggested hw, read)
- Do some physics (notes, reading, assignments, prepare labs to turn in)
- Pack up stuff to return
- Vacuum
- Eat vegetables
- Go for a walk

I'm not trying to specify how much I should do for classes, because at this point (one week from finals) I just need to do as much as possible.


----------



## Glue

Glue said:


> -get a new book
> -read a lot
> -record myself, edit the footage (if it needs editing), and upload it on youtube
> -plan my project for the contest I might enter (December 15 is last day to enter)


Did everything but the last one.

For tomorrow:
-Wake up early and make myself a 'healthy' breakfast.
-Avoid the cake in the fridge.
-Read 4 chapters
-Plan project.
-Start c++


----------



## trendyfool

Tomorrow, tomorrow:

--Figure out piano in the morning/perform song/other song
--Hang out with Boy in afternoon
--Work out


----------



## darknightt

- Check phone/text messages from boss guy. Having a hard time with this lately.
- Follow up on completing work project today
- Work on finals due Monday


----------



## sansd

Same goals I've been posting:

- Do some math (rewrite notes, suggested hw, read)
- Do some physics (notes, reading, assignments, prepare labs to turn in)
- Pack up stuff to return (and get some shipped)
- Vacuum
- Eat vegetables
- Go for a walk

Also:
- Go to OH, ask if I can borrow book for the weekend again
- Buy groceries
- Deposit money
- E-mail professors about winter quarter courses I want to sit in on

Ideally, I would finish getting all my lecture notes rewritten today.


----------



## Tacos

Goals for this weekend:

-Finish world history hw
-Study chemistry notes and finish up chem hw
-Finish english hw
-Buy a tux for a dance Saturday night
-Sign up for scholarships
-Finish more procrastinated hw that I probably missed


----------



## odd_one_out

Today I will 

* Bathe (been too long. )
* Make a detailed list of research I've done
* Decorate Xmas tree for my friend
* Complete white charcoal drawing


----------



## Glue

-workout (make up for the days that I missed)
-read a bit
-do some writing
-clean my desk
-apply for a job or two


----------



## sansd

Yesterday: 
- went to OH and got the book
- bought groceries
- packed one package and set it out for the mail carrier
- rewrote 4 pages of math notes (if you consider "before I went to bed at 7am" to be part of "yesterday").

Today:
- Do some math (rewrite notes, suggested hw, read)
- Finish rewriting Ch. 18 notes​- Do early suggested homework for each section of Ch. 18​- Do some physics (notes, reading, assignments, prepare labs to turn in)
- Pack up more stuff to return
- Vacuum
- Go for a walk


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Do some math (rewrite notes, suggested hw, read)
> - Finish rewriting Ch. 18 notes​


I did this (the notes), but nothing else.


----------



## sansd

- Do laundry
- Do dishes
- Buy groceries
- Work on physics notes, reading, labs, assignments
- Work on math
- No coffee
- Eat enough
- Walk


----------



## trendyfool

Tomorrow:
--Go to singing class
--Go to therapy
--Work out

Boring day -.-


----------



## nycdude

Tuesday- Enjoy my morning playing games or working out.
Head to my new job. Try to socialize and smile more, and try to stop being nervous and anxious serving people at my restaurant.


----------



## tanya elizabeth

- Go for a walk with my camera and try and get creative again


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Don't reach for the computer as soon as I get up (read instead?)
- No coffee
- Eat
- Read
- Vacuum
- Walk
- Work on paper if I hear back about it
- Maybe work on singing or ear training or rhythm exercises
- E-mail professors about sitting in on classes


----------



## sansd

I avoided the computer for a while after I got up and read a few pages during that time, but once I decided to take a break to check my e-mail I couldn't get away from it and did nothing else. I also managed to not drink coffee, but I ate poorly (apples and cookies).


----------



## jook

carambola said:


> I avoided the computer for a while after I got up and read a few pages during that time, but once I decided to take a break to check my e-mail I couldn't get away from it and did nothing else. I also managed to not drink coffee, but I ate poorly (apples and cookies).


I can soooo relate to this. Lately my laptop is like crack! Reach for it first thing in the morn and stay on all day off and on...frankly, I'm getting a little scared of the darn thing (my laptop). I think I heard it calling my name

Anywhoo...big shout outs to everybody!! Lot's of great posts and goals since I last posted on 11/23.

It's Saturday. I went looking for garage sales this morning and found not a one. So went to thrift store and found a 1985 *Prince album in pristine condition* for one measly buck. Cha ching!!. Both the album and cover are like new. Also mailed an Ebay item today - a character mug from 1945.

Tomorrow I don't have any big plans except to do more reading on using the internet securely. I've been doing a lot of reading about this stuff and I think I've become justifiably paranoid.:afr

*BASEBALLDUDE I would REALLY like to know...did ya do it, huh, huh? did ya do it? c'mon! details, details!

posted by BBD on Dec 6:
*
*"If I see her tomorrow, I'm going to ask my crush out on a date. HUGE step for me. I've never asked out a girl before".*


----------



## baseballdude

Hey guys sorry to not get back to you, but I did ask her out on Thursday of that week and she said yes! We got coffee together the first date, that went very well. Next date we went to look at Christmas lights at a hotel and saw a movie together. Things seem to be progressing very well with this special lady .

I've been keeping everybody updated in this thread if you want to read more about it:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f9/asked-a-girl-out-155393/


----------



## jook

Ah....DUDE, for somebody who "never asked out a girl before" you sure are rollin' along with quite a bit of steam!

CONGRATS TO BASEBALL DUDE...HE GOT THE GIRL!!!:clap:yes:boogie:banana


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Eat in the morning (or whenever I get up, which will probably be afternoon), and don't reach for the computer first.
- Work on organization somehow.  I keep not progressing because of indecision. Spend 30 minutes to an hour at least trying? Definitely get rid of some boxes.
- One hour of work for acquisition paper, even if it's just trying to find stuff and reorient myself to the task
- One hour of reading or studying
- Go to bed before 2am


----------



## Ambitious

GOD...
I used ta post in this _everyday_ when i was around...

It actully really helped me; it kept me stay on track - sorta! - but i duno how to get back on track no more!


----------



## Glue

Goals for the week/rest of the year:

-Clean and organize
-Finish the books I'm reading
-Do ~2 hours of cardio everyday
-Learn how to play something on accordion (I've had it for about a month but just been too lazy to do anything)
-Other ****


----------



## jook

Hi y'all!

Hope everybody had a MERRY CHRISTMAS or at least survived. Shout outs to all you diligent posters although I haven't done to well with it myself.

*AMBITIOUS*, Come on, let's get that train back on the track! Be the little engine that could. I know you can do it! It's amazing how just setting the intention in writing to do the thing(s) you need to do can work wonders for getting you started.

*ALREADY*, Now there's a woman after my own heart... Chocolate! Yeah!!

*GLUE, *Great goals! Did you at least pick up the accordion?? Interesting choice of instrument by the way. Let's make some music!

*Carambola, *How'd the organizational stuff go? Did ya dump those boxes? Yeah, eating is always a good goal to have. It kind of helps you to ah...stay alive, lol. So keep that on your list as a daily thing to do!

As for me today:

-Not pick up my laptop 88 times today. I'm shooting for no more than 56:clap as I gradually wean myself away from the mean machine.

-Take a nice soak in the tub:b

-Catch myself thinkin' stinkin' and snap out of it.:idea

-Ship item sold on Ebay.

_Have a great day everyone, damn it! 'Cuz I said so!! :mum_


----------



## jook

Well, I did mail Ebay item. Did get a nice bath (with baby oil and ginger, citrus bath soap...mmmm), didn't do too much stinkin' thinkin', And I didn't pick up my laptop a gazzillion times....but when I did I stayed on it for oh, about 6 hrs. (yikes!) I need help

Tomorrow's goals
Show a car I'm selling
wash hair
Check out place I might move to

(there's more but these are must do's)

Lata!


----------



## Glue

jook said:


> *GLUE, *Great goals! Did you at least pick up the accordion?? Interesting choice of instrument by the way. Let's make some music!


Thanks!
Nope, I haven't picked it up in a few days. -_-
I'm still trying to familiarize myself with the chromatic buttons layout and how the notes change when pushing/pulling the bellows. It's more confusing than I thought it'd be.


----------



## sansd

jook said:


> *Carambola, *How'd the organizational stuff go? Did ya dump those boxes? Yeah, eating is always a good goal to have. It kind of helps you to ah...stay alive, lol. So keep that on your list as a daily thing to do!


The small amount of "organizing" I managed to do mostly involved getting less immediately important things separated and out of sight so that I'd have space to work with. I threw away several boxes and stacked the rest in the closet to deal with later.

Tomorrow, the most important thing is that I get back to working on the previously mentioned paper. :| I guess eating is also important, so I need to buy groceries. And I should exercise in some way.


----------



## candiedsky

I'm about to go to the orthodontist... heh, funny thing: I got my braces off two years ago and they still have me making appointments. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## azure5

Smile at least once, not be such a drag


----------



## JGreenwood

My goal for today: Don't cry more than 3 times at work.


----------



## JGreenwood

2 hours...already failed...


----------



## jook

_*Happy New Year!!!
*__*:hb*_​_* Welcome to 2012!
*__*:clap:clap:clap:clap:boogie*_​


----------



## sansd

- Get up before noon if I am awake
- Eat, or at least get food, before I grab the computer
- No more than 10 minutes of "free" computer time in the morning. Set a timer.
- Work on paper stuff. If I still feel stuck, write (and send) an e-mail.
- Read/study
- Laundry?
- Figure out what I'm doing Tuesday. Send e-mails if necessary.
- Look for doctors so I can try calling for an appointment this week.
- Eat salad.
- Get rid of candy. Give it to Chris if I see him.
- Exercise, even if only briefly.
- Do not check grades/e-mail/boards more than ten times throughout the day.
- Go to bed before midnight. Stretch beforehand. And floss.


----------



## jook

carambola said:


> - Get up before noon if I am awake
> - Eat, or at least get food, before I grab the computer
> - No more than 10 minutes of "free" computer time in the morning. Set a timer.
> - Work on paper stuff. If I still feel stuck, write (and send) an e-mail.
> - Read/study
> - Laundry?
> - Figure out what I'm doing Tuesday. Send e-mails if necessary.
> - Look for doctors so I can try calling for an appointment this week.
> - Eat salad.
> - Get rid of candy. Give it to Chris if I see him.
> - Exercise, even if only briefly.
> - Do not check grades/e-mail/boards more than ten times throughout the day.
> - Go to bed before midnight. Stretch beforehand. And floss.


Well, at least *CARAMBOLA* has hit the ground running in 2012...what's with all the rest of you lazy schmucks!! Oh, yeah, that would be me too. Way to go *BIG C**!!*


----------



## Catnap

Today, I'm going to fill out the 2012-'13 FAFSA for college; I'm completing the web form in another tab right now, actually! 

I'm also going to clear up the clutter in my room and though I have an online journal right now, I've been contemplating creating a blog. I'd like to do some sketches because I told my niece that my resolution was to draw something every single day of this year (because it'll be pretty awesome if I can) and I'd like to go for a walk or a bike ride by myself.


----------



## jook

Catnap said:


> Today, I'm going to fill out the 2012-'13 FAFSA for college; I'm completing the web form in another tab right now, actually!
> 
> I'm also going to clear up the clutter in my room and though I have an online journal right now, I've been contemplating creating a blog. I'd like to do some sketches because I told my niece that my resolution was to draw something every single day of this year (because it'll be pretty awesome if I can) and I'd like to go for a walk or a bike ride by myself.


All right *CATNAP!!* :clapThat's how we do it here. Let's make it happen! Enjoy your bike ride. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## sansd

jook said:


> Well, at least *CARAMBOLA* has hit the ground running in 2012...what's with all the rest of you lazy schmucks!! Oh, yeah, that would be me too. Way to go *BIG C**!!*


Thanks, it's going pretty well so far, although mostly because I couldn't sleep. I got up to read, go for a walk, get groceries, do laundry, and prepare food instead, so I've done all that before I really expected to be out of bed.


----------



## Catnap

Thank you, Jook! 

I've already known what its like to do nothing and be depressed, so gosh darn it, I'm going to make this year different, because sometimes great risks equal great rewards and I'm feeling lucky, hehe. :wink


----------



## Melinda

Starting off 2012 right! 

Today: 
Put together mom & dad's gift (late because I was traveling over xmas) - Done
Vacuum bedroom/clean the place up - Will do tomorrow
Do something creative for at least 1 hour - Done
Pay the rent :um - Done

Tomorrow
Work:cup
Vacuum/clean up 
Do something creative for 1 hour
See if gym is open. If it is, check membership prices.
Text/call people about going out Saturday.


----------



## jook

Melinda said:


> Starting off 2012 right!
> 
> Today:
> Put together mom & dad's gift (late because I was traveling over xmas) - Done
> Vacuum bedroom/clean the place up - Will do tomorrow
> Do something creative for at least 1 hour - Done
> Pay the rent :um - Done
> 
> Tomorrow
> Work:cup
> Vacuum/clean up
> Do something creative for 1 hour
> See if gym is open. If it is, check membership prices.
> Text/call people about going out Saturday.


Hey *MELINDA* Nice to have you adding to the great posts here. Everybody seems to have their engines revved and ready to go. What is your creative something that you do?

*CATNIP* don't stop now. You're winning!!

Today I:
Packed another Ebay sale to ship tomorrow
Practiced my 10-key skills (got a data entry job)
Cooked a good dinner (fish, potatoes & brocolli/green bean medley. Yum!)
Read some more about world affairs.

Tomorrow:
it's off to work! (my second day)

_*So, what are YOU waiting for? Go on and make it a great day!*_


----------



## Melinda

jook said:


> Hey *MELINDA* Nice to have you adding to the great posts here. Everybody seems to have their engines revved and ready to go. What is your creative something that you do?


Thanks jook. I have a few creative outlets. Recently got back into creative writing and am also trying to teach myself how to knit. So either of those would fit (I ended up knitting last night).

Today: 
Work - done
Vacuum/clean up - Didn't have to do it, my boyfriend surprised me when I got home this afternoon!! :boogie
See if gym is open (they are) check membership prices - done
Text/call people about going out Saturday - in process. I'm waiting for someone to get back to me. 
Go to gym and see about setting up membership - done
Start organizing closet space - actually finished this! 
Do something creative for 1 hour -done


----------



## jook

Melinda said:


> Thanks jook. I have a few creative outlets. Recently got back into creative writing and am also trying to teach myself how to knit. So either of those would fit (I ended up knitting last night).
> 
> Today:
> Work - almost finished
> Vacuum/clean up - Didn't have to do it, my boyfriend surprised me when I got home this afternoon!! :boogie


I do a little creative writing myself. Used to crochet some. found it very relaxing and therapeutic. Oh, and your boyfriend...he's a keeper. There's nothing hotter than a man with a vacuum cleaner :love2


----------



## matisyahu

Tonight:
1) Try to fix my computer
2) Read my book on Success (GREAT book to help cope with SA)
Write some poems (I'm a hardcore rapper)
3) Read Bible
4) Watch brief TV
5) Sleep

Tomorrow:
1) Try to sleep in past 8am (I have morning insomnia) 
2) MEDITATE!!!!!!!
3) Make a healthy breakfast
4) Check on my mom
5) Learn to play guitar!!!!


----------



## Hiccups

oh wow this thread is here and it's actually morning for a change! *shakes fist at s.hemisphere*....uuummmmm..

what do I want to achieve today?

well yesterday was productive so.....hhmmmm.... OH! I wanna throw out the smelly rubbish (that includes stinky old spinach) that makes me wanna puke when I walk past it and wash the dishes, been meaning to do that for a few days now _..


----------



## sansd

Today: 
Go to bed _at night_. Sleep, hopefully while it's dark.

Tomorrow: 
- If I'm up early enough and feel up to it, go to semantics class and ask if I can sit in (assuming I don't get an e-mail reply beforehand)
- See if there's a seat for me to sit in on probability class
- Get new petition if it's not too busy
- Pack and ship return
- See CC counselor if I have time to get there
- Make soup
- Buy food
- Make deposit
- Work on paper
- Read/study


----------



## Melinda

Today: 
Work - done 
Do something creative for 1 hour - not done
Visit gym - done (I am so out of shape it scares me) 
Talk to friend about getting together this weekend - done
Start cleaning car - I'll do it tomorrow

Tomorrow
Hang out with friend (dreading this, I'm afraid it'll be awkward) - done
Start cleaning out car - well....sort of done. I rearranged the mess:um
Call parents - not done
Visit gym - done
Do something creative for 1 hour - I read a bunch of knitting patterns. I don't have enough materials to start something yet.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Today:
> Go to bed _at night_. Sleep, hopefully while it's dark.


I went to bed, though it didn't work out well.

_- If I'm up early enough and feel up to it, go to semantics class and ask if I can sit in (assuming I don't get an e-mail reply beforehand)
- See if there's a seat for me to sit in on probability class_
I tried to go, but it turns out classes don't start until next week. :blank
_- Get new petition if it's not too busy_
Done.
_- See CC counselor if I have time to get there_
Attempted, but I gave up on it once I got there and decided I'd wait for a less busy time.
_- Make soup_
I just cooked beans instead. Close enough, I can put them in soup later.
_- Buy food
- Make deposit_
Both done.

Not done:
_- Work on paper
- Read/study_
_- Pack and ship return_

Tomorrow:
- Try to see if I can get an appointment with a full-time counselor.
- Pack and ship return.
- Read/study.
- Eat well.
- Exercise.
- Look for doctors?
- Make dental appointment?
- Get fees paid.


----------



## Gorillaz

-clean my room
-continue on those books I've been meaning to
-Go for a run
-Make dinner
- Go to casino, not lose all my money
- Go to dinner with some people, be relaxed
- go to sleep earlier than normal


----------



## Melinda

Today
Work - done
Go to gym - done
Call parents - they called me 
Actually clean out car - not done. This is going to be a weekend project for me. I can tell. 
Deposit into bank account - Apparently I did it already
Do something creative for 1 hour - Not done
Read - done

I've been having terrible stomachaches after working out the past few days. Maybe I'm pushing myself too hard.

Tomorrow
Work
Maybe go and see nieces
Do something creative for one hour
Go to gym 
Read


----------



## trendyfool

Today:
Go to classes, get the calc teacher to sign my add form: Done
Hang out with my new friend for a while at school: Done
Go to therapy: Done
Go to gym: Didn't do this :S
Do calc homework: Done
Do health homework: Not done
Text various people back: Done

Tomorrow:
Go to classes
Turn in add form
Volunteer at thrift store
See if my friend is free to have lunch
Do online health homework before midnight
Go to gym
Get to bed at a decent time


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Try to see if I can get an appointment with a full-time counselor.
> - Pack and ship return.
> - Read/study.
> - Eat well.
> - Exercise.
> - Look for doctors?
> - Make dental appointment?
> - Get fees paid.


I read a little bit, but that's about it. Same for today.


----------



## jook

Lot's of ambition and great goal setting. Way to go *carambola*, *trendyfool*, *Melinda*, *Gorillaz*, *AwkwardGal*, *Hiccups*, *matisyahu*, *Catnap. *Don't stop now. You're winning!!

As for me...
Just started a new temp job and for me it's nose to the grind everyday until the 1st week in February. I haven't worked in quite a while so it's taking some getting used to, but I can't stop now. I'm winning!!

_*Wishing you all the best in setting your intentions and making it happen!!*_


----------



## sansd

I did absolutely nothing today. I'm adding "floss" and "go to bed before 10pm" to my goals and working on those right now.

Tomorrow I will either work on my paper or at least read or study. I will also eat salad and it would be good if I found a doctor and did dishes.


----------



## Glue

Tomorrow:
-jog/walk 4 miles (since I'll be pigging out later in the day)
-Look for a school that offers the classes I need.
-Read
-Study some music stuff (Still don't get the accordion!!!)
-Be in bed by 11:30 and turn off all devices (iPad or Kindle) by 12:30.


----------



## Glue

Glue said:


> Tomorrow:
> -jog/walk 4 miles (since I'll be pigging out later in the day)
> -Look for a school that offers the classes I need.
> -Read
> -Study some music stuff (Still don't get the accordion!!!)
> -Be in bed by 11:30 and turn off all devices (iPad or Kindle) by 12:30.


Fail. I played Skyward Sword all day :-/

Same goals for tomorrow.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Tomorrow I will either work on my paper or at least read or study. I will also eat salad and it would be good if I found a doctor and did dishes.


I read a little and did dishes (not all of them, though).

Same today.


----------



## alexhte

Tonight:
1. Answer some more questions on this forum and another forum.
2. Practice for my singing lesson on Tuesday.
3. Continue reading my book on How To Be a More Effective Teenager in Seven Habits.
4. Go to sleep before 10:15pm.

Tomorrow:
1. Wake up and answer some more questions on this forum and another forum tomorrow morning.
2. Force myself to get out of bed at 7:00am.
3. Go out of my way to do one extra kind thing for someone.
4. Go to College and to get the train there and back.
5. Come home and play video games for 2 hours.
6. Check my e-mails.
7. DON'T clean my room as it's only OCD and it's already perfectly clean.
8. NOT to reset my PCs as it's again, only OCD.
9. Continue reading that book.


----------



## Elliptical

Today:
- Talk to the guy I like in Gov. class
- Try to keep a smile on my face
- Pay attention in all my classes and get all my work/homework done.


----------



## sansd

Today:

_- Try to sit in on probability class._
Not happening. I missed the earlier bus, and the bus I needed to still get there on time was either late or was the one that said "not in service". I'll try again Wednesday.
_- Dishes_
Done.
_- Ship or at least pack return_
Done.
_- Soak and cook beans_
Done.
_- Eat salad_
Done.
_- Paper
- Read/study
- Do something with paper stacks
- Laundry_


----------



## Elliptical

Scorpioux said:


> Today:
> - Talk to the guy I like in Gov. class
> - Try to keep a smile on my face
> - Pay attention in all my classes and get all my work/homework done.


I did everything except talk to the guy... I was too nervous.


----------



## Glue

Tonight:
-Find someting new to listen to for my commute tomorrow.
-Go to bed at 11:30pm (I've been going to sleep at 4am -_-)

Tomorrow:
*Wake up before 7am
*Eat something before I leave
*Leave at 8am
-Go to the store on my way home
-Nap (if tired/didn't get enough sleep)
-Workout and jog for an hour
-Read
*go to bed at 11:30pm

*these are going to be everyday, monday through friday.


----------



## sansd

For the rest of today:
- Chop onions
- Prepare + eat salad
- Read/study one hour
- Laundry (get some socks clean)
- Try to straighten room up, especially the desk, so I can work tomorrow
- Working on my paper would be good
- Get bag ready in case I go to campus tomorrow
- Go to bed before 11pm


----------



## Glue

Glue said:


> -Go to bed at 11:30pm


Did everything except this. I went to sleep at 3am. Seeing that I'll be playing Skyward Sword later tonight I doubt that I'll be sleeping early.

Same goals for tomorrow. Also buy sunblock sometime this week.


----------



## Melinda

Today I didn't get a lot done because I was hanging out with an old friend, so I'm forgiving myself.

For tomorrow: 
Work - _done
_Online work - _done_
Go to gym (1 hour) - _not done because I've been feeling faint_
Work on writing (at least 1 hour) - _not done, will do later tonight_
Sort out finances w/boyfriend - _not done
_ Get ingredients for vegan dessert (I am craving chocolate) - _leaving soon_


----------



## vaoilade

My goals for tomorrow:

1. Try to talk more in my classes that I have horrible anxiety in
2. Smile More, Make eye contact
3. I might go get a burrito at Taco Bell after school for exposure (I don't know if that is likely but one of those little things that will help me)
4. Do my homework early


----------



## jook

*

VAOILADE, *did you know it's a sin to think about going to get a burrito and not go get it. The only way to redeem yourself is to *GO GET THAT TACO!!* Oh, and you get extra points with God if you enjoy it with a slathering of sour cream and juice it up with some of that hot-hot sauce:evil that drips out and runs down the side of your arm. And if you really wanna get some heaven points you have to lick it off WHILE somebody is looking. You have to do it. It's the only way to save your self from hell and damnation. If you don't do it today, tomorrow is just fine. Enjoy!:b

As for Moi...
Today i got a lot done considering I had to walk since my car's down for the moment. 
-got the car part I needed 
-went to doctor's apptmt 
-picked up prescrip, 
-picked up a few grocery items
-picked up mail at the PO
-jogged home (with a grocery bag !!) oh, and did I mention I had to jump a fence to get to the parts store - haven't done that in awhile. All bones in tact but did break the zipper on my jacket 

I felt really good about all I got done. It's early afternoon and I'm going to enjoy the rest of my day off by doing absolutely nothing that would be considered a chore. Tomorrow is back to the grind!

_Peace, Love, and Completion to everyone!!_


----------



## Melinda

Tomorrow
Work - done
Online Work (PT) - not done, completely spaced this
Writing for one hour and/or work on setting up blog - in progress
Go to gym - done
Sort out finances with boyfriend - this will have to wait for awhile.


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Do not grab computer first thing when I get up.
- Try to see CC counselor _in the morning_ (or not at all) so I don't end up having to go back a fourth time.
- Find doctor, try to make appointment?
- Make dental appointment?
- Read/study (also perhaps try to prioritize the things I want to read and study and come up with a realistic plan of what I hope to get done before I have class again)
- Paper
- Clean in kitchen and living room.
- Kill every moth I see inside.
- Laundry (including handwashing)
- Straighten up bedroom.
- Eat food that doesn't come in bar form.
- Go to bed before midnight.


----------



## darknightt

Today:

- Check e-mail box and start to get work done procrastinating yesterday (see if I'm fired..)
- Catch up on work this morning while up...
- Get real postal mail
- Tidy up place
- Minor cleaning car
- Prep meeting - finish writing work before meeting today 
- Pickup video camera at guy's house and try to be social
- Clothes shopping
- Write some tech articles tonight
- Finish 2 portfolio projects as much as possible before sleep


----------



## jook

*hey you guuuys...
can we get a little interaction going here...
-comment on something interesting on someone's list
-ask someone about their success at completing their goals
-give details about the results of your own goals

YOU know...make it a little more interesting. COME ON!!

It's about sharing, communication, support and all that sappy stuff **:yes*

_*Go ahead...you can do it! Make it a great day!!*_


----------



## user12345

To darknightt, well done for clothes shopping and trying to be more social. I know going shopping is a source of anxiety for many people and I feel inspired to try harder knowing that other people can do it. 

So my goals for tomorrow are to get my eyebrows waxed by myself (as in go to the place by myself) usually I go with my sister because I am always worried I will run into someone I know. But tomorrow I will do it myself to try to live a more independent life. 

Also to go to my psychiatrist without trying to cancel, and try to do more CBT work, and also re-think my uni options and decide what kind of course I'd like to do.


----------



## jook

R91 said:


> To darknightt, well done for clothes shopping and trying to be more social. I know going shopping is a source of anxiety for many people and I feel inspired to try harder knowing that other people can do it.
> 
> So my goals for tomorrow are to get my eyebrows waxed by myself (as in go to the place by myself) usually I go with my sister because I am always worried I will run into someone I know. But tomorrow I will do it myself to try to live a more independent life.
> 
> Also to go to my psychiatrist without trying to cancel, and try to do more CBT work, and also re-think my uni options and decide what kind of course I'd like to do.


*Thank you R91* for offering support and encouragement to someone else. Now go get those eyebrows ripped off! And remember, big girls don't cry but grown women do :b Kudos to you for challenging yourself to go it alone. You can do it!

Today I had an exhausting day at work. Just got in and I'm pooped. But after a long time of not working and in this economy I'm glad to be bringing in some moo-la!! Also, today I 
-finally got my car in for repairs
-mailed off some important docs I needed to get in the mail.

Tomorrow:
Off to work and hopefully get my car back, Yippeeeee!!:boogie

*Keep the encouragement and support going *everyone. You never know how important your simple words can be to someone else.


----------



## Fireflylight

This thread is awesome. My goal for everyday is to exercise. I went to the gym today.  Tonight I plan to sleep. Tomorrow I will post my goals for the day. I'm Excited!


----------



## jook

:wel to *FIREFLY* Congrats on dragging the ole' caboose into the gym. I so-o-o-o-ooooo need to be doing the same thing. oh, the guilt with each donut, cookie, slice of cake, soda (brb, gotta get a snack)...ok I'm back.

Well, today I worked ON A SATURDAY!! for cripes sake. didn't even know that was legal. Looks like tomorrow I'll be doing more of the same.

I didn't get my car fixed yet. Apparently the part I need cost like a gazillion dollars new and is difficult to come by used  Fortunately my work is close by so not having the car isn't that much of an inconvenience just a slight annoyance.

_*I hope everyone's New year has gotten off to a great start...stay motivated and keep moving, one day at a time, one goal at a time*_


----------



## Mia Q

Today: Relax, think positive and stop being anxious

Tomorrow: Wake up early enough so I won't be late for work.. >.> 
Study for gamsat


----------



## jook

Mia Q said:


> Today: Relax, think positive and stop being anxious
> 
> Tomorrow: Wake up early enough so I won't be late for work.. >.>
> Study for gamsat


Hi *MIA*! and welcome. Oh, if we could all just do that...relax, think positive and stop being anxious. Wouldn't that be nice, but that's quite a big order. I think it helps to be more specific instead of taking on such a big job. For instance:

Relax: At break or lunch time I will find a quiet place to meditate or do some stretches

Think positive: When I find myself thinking "nobody likes me here", I'll remind myself that everybody doesn't have to like me and I perfectly fine just the way I am.

Not be anxious: When I become anxious I'll remember it's just a feeling, it won't kill me (even if it feels like it will) and if I don't get anxious because I'm anxious, it will probably subside.

Hope this helps!

Off to the gig for me..._Have a fabulous day everyone!_


----------



## Fireflylight

jook said:


> :wel to *FIREFLY* Congrats on dragging the ole' caboose into the gym. I so-o-o-o-ooooo need to be doing the same thing. oh, the guilt with each donut, cookie, slice of cake, soda (brb, gotta get a snack)...ok I'm back.
> 
> Well, today I worked ON A SATURDAY!! for cripes sake. didn't even know that was legal. Looks like tomorrow I'll be doing more of the same.
> 
> I didn't get my car fixed yet. Apparently the part I need cost like a gazillion dollars new and is difficult to come by used  Fortunately my work is close by so not having the car isn't that much of an inconvenience just a slight annoyance.
> 
> _*I hope everyone's New year has gotten off to a great start...stay motivated and keep moving, one day at a time, one goal at a time*_


Thank you Jook! Haha, that was funny what you said - about the gym, not your car 

Today, not in any order:

-go to the gym.
-take daily calcium and vit. D
-Call my friend from work.
-Do something fun..


----------



## Glue

-Clean desk (or at least get started)
-move wires (power cables, ethernet cable, device chargers, etc.) where I can't run them over with my chair. (I probably need to clean under/behind my desk to do this)
-backup, delete, and organize stuff on my computer (I'm working on this now).
-workout and jog


----------



## Melinda

To Mia: If only it were that simple to relax....
Also, I get so anxious/paranoid about whether I'm going to wake up on time for work. Today I woke up an hour early:hyper

Got a lot done today. Worked longer hours, went to the gym, and went shopping for a few things.

Tomorrow: (Tuesday) 
Work - done
Online work (check on) - not done, but not urgent. I'll do it tomorrow
Straighten up room - done, though it's still messy
Work out - done
Work on writing/knitting - done

I've been fighting feeling depressed/anxious all week. Exercise helps a bit, though.


----------



## jook

Melinda said:


> To Mia: If only it were that simple to relax....
> Also, I get so anxious/paranoid about whether I'm going to wake up on time for work. Today I woke up an hour early:hyper
> 
> Got a lot done today. Worked longer hours, went to the gym, and went shopping for a few things.
> 
> Tomorrow: (Tuesday)
> Work
> Online work (check on)
> Straighten up room
> Work out
> Work on writing/knitting
> 
> I've been fighting feeling depressed/anxious all week. Exercise helps a bit, though.


*Melinda*, don't "fight" your depression. Just accept that you're not feeling great and keep doing the wonderful things you're doing...writing, exercising and making daily goals. Those are all very helpful. Just keep moving. We're all rooting for ya!

Off to work for me...on break I need to 
-Call agency to make sure they received my time sheets in the mail.

*Make the best of it today doing whatever little thing you can do*...just keep it moving!


----------



## alte

I have a day off today. I would be happy if I avoid the computer and study for 12 to 15 hours, read through 3 to 5 chapters.


----------



## alte

Exhausted. 5 hours and 2 chapters later I am going to stop. Don't have the endurance I did in my younger days.


----------



## jook

*Alte *great job! It wasn't five chapters but you jumped in there and got even some of it done. And remember a journey of a thousand miles starts with good shoes (or something like that:b) Don't stop now, cuz...you're winning!

Again, it would be nice to get some more interaction and comments between posters. That's the whole purpose of this thread. SA can be so consuming and depressing that it takes the joy and motivation out of doing even the things we can and need to do on a daily basis. So let's help each other along by posting our own goals and giving someone else a boost in accomplishing theirs:yes

Today i was off and got a lot of errands done. I'm kind of enjoying not having a car because I love walking on crisp wintery days when it's not too cold but cold enough to give you a good refreshing zap. So today I...

-returned a part to the car part store
-paid bill at cell phone store
-picked up some groceries
-stopped by the P.O.
-went to the bank
-went to Wal-Greens (bought socks and envelopes)
-treated myself to fish filet sandwich and coffee at Micky D's while reading the newspaper

All on foot! felt great.

Tomorrow it's back to the grind, off to work.

_Often accomplishing one thing motivates you to do yet another...Have a day extraordinaire!!_


----------



## Mia Q

jook said:


> Hi *MIA*! and welcome. Oh, if we could all just do that...relax, think positive and stop being anxious. Wouldn't that be nice, but that's quite a big order. I think it helps to be more specific instead of taking on such a big job. For instance:
> 
> Relax: At break or lunch time I will find a quiet place to meditate or do some stretches
> 
> Think positive: When I find myself thinking "nobody likes me here", I'll remind myself that everybody doesn't have to like me and I perfectly fine just the way I am.
> 
> Not be anxious: When I become anxious I'll remember it's just a feeling, it won't kill me (even if it feels like it will) and if I don't get anxious because I'm anxious, it will probably subside.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Off to the gig for me..._Have a fabulous day everyone!_


Yeah... they were pretty broad. Thanks for the tips Jook 

@Melinda Ahhh... that happens to me too sometimes. My brain just won't turn off, I end up waking up 2-3 times during the night thinking it's time to get up.

p.s How do I quote 2 people seperately?


----------



## jook

Mia Q said:


> p.s How do I quote 2 people seperately?


Now that is something I don't know either. Anybody got a clue?


----------



## Melinda

Today: 
Work - done
NO CAFFEINE (trying to kick the energy drinks) - done
Laundry - not done
Go to the gym (if I'm not still feeling under the weather) - not done
Check online work - done

Tomorrow I get to sleep in! :boogie


----------



## alte

jook said:


> *Alte *great job!




Thanks for being supportive, jook. This is a great thread.


----------



## sansd

Mia Q said:


> p.s How do I quote 2 people seperately?





jook said:


> Now that is something I don't know either. Anybody got a clue?


Try the *+"* button on each post, then use the "Post Reply" button (at the beginning or end of the list of posts, on the left) and they should show up.


----------



## Melinda

Today: 
Work - done
Call parents - not done
Put away laundry - done
Vacuum room - done
Clean off bathroom counters - not done (tomorrow)
Go to gym - done
Deposit $ in account - done

So sleepy. Probably going to bail on my "no caffeine" attempt. It was all right while it lasted.


----------



## Mia Q

carambola said:


> Try the *+"* button on each post, then use the "Post Reply" button (at the beginning or end of the list of posts, on the left) and they should show up.


 Thanks.

For the rest of today:
-Fill in police check `Done

Tomorrows plan: 
-Wake up early enough to eat breakfast before going to work. 
-Get police check signed and stamped . 
-Place in a money order.


----------



## jook

*Good Morning fellow troopers!!* I'm off to work this morning. It's been a challenge after not working for quite some time, but I'm pleased with my success. I don't have time for much else since it's six days a week but tomorrow is my off day. Yipeeeee!!:clap

Strap those boots tight and buck up soldiers... You're in the army now. *Post those goals and Move Out!!*

_Make it the day you want it to be!!_


----------



## dmpj

Im actually at school today, and my goal is to get through with this day, and go home.
And when I do i will jump onto my bed and land soflty on my pillow. And be at peace.


----------



## jook

dmpj said:


> i will jump onto my bed and land soflty on my pillow. And be at peace.


Awww, how sweet...but tomorrow, it's outta the barracks and ON YOUR FEET soldier. This is a war we're fighting here!!... (ok so I get a little carried away some time) Hope u had a great day at school *DMPJ*


----------



## sansd

I am thinking I should probably try to see a counselor again today, and obtain my Spring semester sticker while I'm at it. The school seems so far away and the trip so daunting with my tiredness and the fact that I haven't been going anywhere.

I don't expect to get much of anything else done until I manage to sleep, but I really need to do dishes and should take a shower.


----------



## Melinda

My goals for today: 

-Don't **** things up at work
-Go to gym
-Grocery shopping 
-Call parents


----------



## jook

carambola said:


> I am thinking I should probably try to see a counselor again today, and obtain my Spring semester sticker while I'm at it. The school seems so far away and the trip so daunting with my tiredness and the fact that I haven't been going anywhere.
> 
> I don't expect to get much of anything else done until I manage to sleep, but I really need to do dishes and should take a shower.


*CARAMBOLA: Were u able to see a counselor? It is difficult to trudge through tiredness (perhaps depression related) but very rewarding when we're able to do what we can do however we're feeling. Good luck...you can do it!*:yes



Melinda said:


> My goals for today:
> 
> -Don't **** things up at work
> -Go to gym
> -Grocery shopping
> -Call parents


*MELINDA: "Don't f*uck things up at work" ha, ha, ha! How'd that go for ya:b*

As for me: I'm surviving work, a day at a time. I've been watching the ANTS (Automatic Negative Thoughts) that have often lead to me quitting a job and don't feel as awful as I have in the past.

*Have a great day everyone!!*


----------



## Catnap

I want to go to the store early today, partly to stock up on some food items and partly to pick out some Valentines Day cards/gifts for friends/family. I bet some of my long-distance e-friends won't be expecting to get something from me. This will be great!


----------



## Melinda

jook said:


> *MELINDA: "Don't f*uck things up at work" ha, ha, ha! How'd that go for ya:b*


I managed to screw something up in the morning, get it out of the way, and then be productive the rest of the afternoon...so it went all right.


----------



## planetjojo

Hi everyone
i have only just joined the site after months of looking at it and being a wimp!, but i think that turning 30 and the realisation that life is passing me by made by bite the bullet sort of!
Start your day here sounds like a great idea for me and reading some of the posts makes me realise how much time i waste just by Not making any goals
Its nice to know we are not alone in trying to improve our lives, for years i have felt isolated, i wish i had joined sooner!!!:doh


----------



## sansd

jook said:


> *CARAMBOLA: Were u able to see a counselor? It is difficult to trudge through tiredness (perhaps depression related) but very rewarding when we're able to do what we can do however we're feeling. Good luck...you can do it!*:yes


I did. It didn't go very smoothly and I got stuttery and inarticulate, but I brought everything up that I wanted to, and argued, and in the end it seems to have worked out. She called me later to tell me she actually could do something she'd told me she couldn't and asked me to call her back so she'd know I got the message. I called back within a couple of hours instead of putting it off too long and probably not calling back at all.


----------



## jook

carambola said:


> I did. It didn't go very smoothly and I got stuttery and inarticulate, but I brought everything up that I wanted to, and argued, and in the end it seems to have worked out. She called me later to tell me she actually could do something she'd told me she couldn't and asked me to call her back so she'd know I got the message. I called back within a couple of hours instead of putting it off too long and probably not calling back at all.


WAY TO GO! *CARAMBOLA* You did it! You felt the fear, tiredness, etc. and did it anyway. Good for you. I hope this counselor works out well for you. Congrats on following up with the call back immediately to. You go, girl! :clap


----------



## jook

planetjojo said:


> Hi everyone
> i have only just joined the site after months of looking at it and being a wimp!, but i think that turning 30 and the realisation that life is passing me by made by bite the bullet sort of!
> Start your day here sounds like a great idea for me and reading some of the posts makes me realise how much time i waste just by Not making any goals
> Its nice to know we are not alone in trying to improve our lives, for years i have felt isolated, i wish i had joined sooner!!!:doh


:wels *PLANETJOJO* Nice to have you with us :yes . You'll find a lot of support here. Just keep coming back!

As for me...

I made it to the end of my temporary job assignment. I'm proud of that because some days were tough. All the Automatic Negative Thoughts tried to creep in but I shooed them away with a new technique. Whenever I found my mind wallowing in muck I turned on what I call my "internal smile" to change my inside climate. I've found that very effective. So now I'm back to the daily grind of completing "must do's" until another job starts up in March. Today I did a lot of neglected cleaning and organizing paper work. It's not even noon and I'm pooped.

_*Keep posting those goals and making your day what you want it to be!*_


----------



## jook

Hi all:

It's been awhile. Goals for today:

-organize closets
-make chicken salad
-rest/read
-get ready for work
-watch a movie or two
-get ready to start working again tomorrow
-clean bathroom
-get clippers and polish to do nails
-do nails

Don't see any new posts. Come on, I know there are some goal setter go-getters out there. Put those goals up and make it happen today!


----------



## sansd

For chem:
- Finish rewriting notes
- Finish lab
- Read ch. 12

For physics:
- Work on assignments (hopefully get at least one done)
- Rewrite/finish lab for Monday

Other:
- Eat (decently)
- Go for a walk in the evening
- Stretch


----------



## Relz

*take a relaxing shower (DONE!)
*draw something that takes effort
*clean the bathroom


----------



## anonbearssoul

Wondering what can I do on a sunny sunday morning that isn't completely useless.


----------



## dust3000

11.58am Eh, good enough time to start the day
Today I will:
1.do some exercise. (4.00pm done)
2.finish reading a magazine so I can throw it out. (1.22pm done)
3.walk five times around the house if I consider playing computer games.
4.create an ebay account (6.01pm done)
5.create a paypal account (6.53pm done)
6.make a list of job sites to search on
7.search on all of them

Okay it's 12.20pm now, I got distracted looking at my email. And I think it's time for lunch.
6.02pm and I feel like I am running out of time.


----------



## dust3000

2.21pm Time to start for the day>.> Only six hours left in the day.
Today, I will:
1.cut my nails (2.33pm done)
2.sign up to a website. (7.12pm done)
3.exercise (4.15pm done)
4.finish reading a magazine (4.15pm done)
5.go for a 15minute nap (2.50pm done)
6.sort out some bookmarks (8.13pm done)
7.make a list of job sites to search on (8.13pm done)
8.search on all of them
9.turn off computer by 8.30pm (8.26pm I'm getting off now, maybe tomorrow I will start applying for jobs properly.)

Maybe I can finish everything on my list today.


----------



## dust3000

11.30am Which is the earliest I've written down my goals so far and I've already done two things.

1.do some exercise (10.00am done)
2.finish reading a liftout (10.00am done)
3.create an amazon account (5.36pm done)
4.report income online (12.05pm done)
5.finish setting up paypal (6.00pm)
6.search for jobs to apply for (8.29pm I had a little look so I'll cross this off lol)
7.meditate for 5 minutes for three times. (5.44pm)
8.log on to all email accounts (5.36pm done)
9.print e4sheet (12.15pm done)
10.write letter to myself to read in april
11.go down to shop to buy materials and lunch. (1.57pm done)

-turn off computer by 8.30pm (getting off now)
-walk around house five times if I think of playing computer games


----------



## Stilla

I plan on finishing my last assignment in my course before Monday so I can travel to Ikea without feeling guilty I should be studying instead. :yes

Edit: finished already!


----------



## Purplesnail

That's a god idea! I sometimes make a list for myself but making it public may be even more effective!
11:25am, let' start!

1. finish writing one internship application
2. send it
3. make a list of 5 other places where i would like to get an internship 
4. get the contact details ready
4. read 3 texts for my studies
5. make tiramisu
6. go shopping before 4pm
7. sit in the sofa and read "experience life" with a nice cup of tea 
8. prepare and eat a decent lunch as soon as possible


----------



## dust3000

6.41pm Start day.
Today I will:
1.Finish filling out my job seeker diary thingy. (8.40pm done)
2.Watch those two videos. (7.05pm done)
3.Meditate for five minutes twice. (7.45pm, 8.48pm done)

Remember to get off line so I can go to sleep soon...


----------



## dust3000

Stilla said:


> I plan on finishing my last assignment in my course before Monday so I can travel to Ikea without feeling guilty I should be studying instead. :yes
> 
> Edit: finished already!


Awesome!


----------



## dust3000

3.09pm starting for day

1.write letter to myself to read in april
2.meditate for 5 minutes for three times.
3.exercise
4.read liftout
5.tidy up liftouts
6.complete questionaire
7.google those two things (8.26pm done)
8.sweep house (5.04pm done)
9.dust furniture (5.36pm done)
10.change cup (5.40pm done)
11.wash hair (7.37pm done)
12.cut tube (4.18pm done)


----------



## sansd

Considering that I felt so bad on my way home that when I got here I went straight to my bed and didn't move for a couple of hours even though I'd already had to pee for over an hour, it's pretty good that I eventually managed to get up, take a shower, feed myself and the animals, and do dishes.

I really hope I feel better tomorrow so I can just get as much school stuff done as possible. It's overwhelming to list it all, so I'll try to just start by picking something and working until it's done. I lose so much time worrying about what's most important and where to start. I also really need to do some laundry. I'm out of quarters, though. I'm told you can ask for a roll at the grocery store, but I'm afraid to try. I normally avoid the cashiers and use self-checkout whenever possible.


----------



## anonbearssoul

I'm not gonna spend the entire day inside in front of a computer.


----------



## Mia Q

1. Enjoy myself today, no mentioning of anything negative. (rubber band on wrist)
2. Vaccuum bedroom.
3. Read at least 1 chapter of CoK
4. 20 situps before bed.


----------



## dust3000

4.01pm start
1.exercise (5.15pm done)
2.tidy up liftouts (6.30pm done)
3.read one of them (6.30pm done)
4.letter to myself for april (6.41pm done)
5.meditate for five minutes three times (5.21pm, 7.04pm)

may add more later


----------



## strawberryjulius

this is a great thread. :yes

goals for tomorrow:
1. ride my stationary bike (done)
2. spend an hour reading textbook (er, only did half an hour, will try a whole hour tomorrow)
3. call bank about term deposit (done)
4. find out where the orthodontist is located (done)
5. eat when i'm hungry (this did not go well, ha)
6. only drink water & tea (done)
7. write some notes (didn't do this)


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I really hope I feel better tomorrow so I can just get as much school stuff done as possible. It's overwhelming to list it all, so I'll try to just start by picking something and working until it's done. I lose so much time worrying about what's most important and where to start. I also really need to do some laundry. I'm out of quarters, though. I'm told you can ask for a roll at the grocery store, but I'm afraid to try. I normally avoid the cashiers and use self-checkout whenever possible.


I did about 29% of the problems for one physics assignment. Not enough (I have three more late assignments to do plus three labs to finish just for that class), but better than the nothing I've been doing. And I got quarters.

Tomorrow:
- Laundry
- Finish my two late physics labs
- Try to finish at least one late assignment (or, preferably, all of them, but that's unrealistic)
- Finish chem lab
- Rewrite, organize, and summarize chem notes
- Organize other notes and things
- Take a walk?
- Go to bed before 1am at the latest even if I don't feel tired enough


----------



## mzmz

*why did it take me so long to find this thread??*

It's a great idea!
Also, it's a bit tricky for me becuase I work two nights a week, 
meaning I am getting to bed anytime from 5 am-12 pm and need to sleep for part of the day, which is, as the kids say, "wack".

Generally on these days I do not plan much, as that would be mean to myself. So i'm starting posting in this thread on a "light" day. 
Oh, & I'm meeting a new friend today at 5 pm, so I better get my rest!
I plan to take a walk with said new friend, and before I fall into the 2nd slumber, I plan on buying just enough groceries to last me until Monday night's work "day".

:thanksfor making this thread!


----------



## dust3000

11.56am
1.exercise (6.48pm)
2.read one liftout. (8.44pm done)
3.look for a few jobs. (1.23pm done)
4.meditate for 5 minutes three times. (2.31pm, 6.54pm, 8.19pm done)
5.buy book off ebay.


----------



## strawberryjulius

goals for tomorrow:
1. weight train (done)
2. spend an hour reading textbook (done)
3. back up data on my computer (done)
4. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (er, mostly)
5. only drink water & tea (done)
6. write some notes (done)
7. do some research on my book (done)


----------



## erepublik

college. dancing lessons and slep.
i study engenering so college is actually all day


----------



## Camelleone

My goals (for 1-2 months):
- get a job
- get some friends
- join healthy club/ exercise at home
- sleep earlier


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I did about 29% of the problems for one physics assignment. Not enough (I have three more late assignments to do plus three labs to finish just for that class), but better than the nothing I've been doing. And I got quarters.
> 
> Tomorrow:
> - Laundry
> - Finish my two late physics labs
> - Try to finish at least one late assignment (or, preferably, all of them, but that's unrealistic)
> - Finish chem lab
> - Rewrite, organize, and summarize chem notes
> - Organize other notes and things
> - Take a walk?
> - Go to bed before 1am at the latest even if I don't feel tired enough


I did most of another physics assignment, but that's all. Same goals for today, with the addition of dropping off packages, and possibly calling about transferred courses not yet showing up on my DPR so I'll be able to enroll in math courses for summer.


----------



## James_Russell

It's sunny out. My goal for the day is to finally push myself to go for a long walk which i've pushed off for nearly 3 weeks now.

Today has been active so far so maybe i'll manage it


----------



## dust3000

10.35am
1.reply to J (1.22pm done)
2.exercise (3.20pm done)
3.read liftout (3.42pm done)
4.meditate for 5 minutes five times. (3.51pm, 4.43pm)
5.wash hair (6.17pm done)
6.write up notes & about mu (5.45pm done)
7.play with hoop (2.10pm)
8.buy book off ebay
9.take in washing (2.17pm)
10.login to all email accounts
11.list 10 categories to search in
12.write down four jobs I could apply for
13.sort out three bookmarks
14.find scone recipe
15.sort out apricots

-turn off computer by 8.30pm


----------



## strawberryjulius

goals for tomorrow:
1. housework (done)
2. spend an hour and a half reading textbook (done)
3. wax my moustache..ha (done)
4. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (er...getting there slowly)
5. only drink water & tea (done)
6. write some notes (done)
7. do some research on my book (done)


----------



## Purplesnail

2pm: goals for today 
- have a walk in the sun - take pictures (just went to the cornershop!)
- read 3 texts for uni
- tidy up the flat (done - 17:00)
- prepare lasagne (done - 8:00)
- overcoming SA tapes - slow talk exercise (done - 2:40)


----------



## Radiata

Try and smile!  [x]
Eat a healthy breakfast + tea. [x]
Do some stretches. [x]
Walk for 1-2 miles. [x]
Respond to all mail.
Draw 5 things. 
Contact a local art studio and sign up. [x]
Try and find a local math tutor to sign up for in the future.
Ask Dad for insurance.
Practice driving locally.
Go to the therapist consultation and just tell her everything that's on my mind. [x]
(All day) Don't cry; remember it was for the best to end things. [x]


----------



## Deserted

My list of things to do tomorrow goes as following:
1. Roughly half an hour to an hour of exercise.
2. Take a refreshing shower.
3. Start reading my book.
4. Complete my list of day-to-day exercises.


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## candiedsky

Tomorrow starts in less than two hours. 

I feel like I just slept for eighteen hours and never need sleep again. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## strawberryjulius

how's everyone going today? 

i felt lazy this morning and then i kicked my butt. almost everything is done.


----------



## Purplesnail

strawberryjulius said:


> how's everyone going today?
> 
> i felt lazy this morning and then i kicked my butt. almost everything is done.


 Congratulations! It's sometimes just a question of getting in the "flow".

I am gonna try to be a bit more productive today:
9:00am:
- meditate for 10mn
- get out before 11:00am (made it at 12:00...)
- study at the library until i have read everything for tomorrow (managed to read for 2,5H but had to continue at home)
- send 1 email for an internship
- new tape from overcoming SA
- exercise: yoga or running


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train (done)
2. spend an two hours reading textbook (only did 1 hour)
3. go to orthodontist appointment (done)
4. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (yes mostly)
5. do not use any condiments/spreads (done)
6. write some notes (not done)
7. do some research on my book (not done)


----------



## bkhill5

- be at job by 7
- leave by 6
- jog 5 miles
- eat breakfast
- do paper for monday
- oil treatment/straighten hair
- go to library
- be in bed w/ computer off by 10:30

hopefully I can manage today..i'm feeling really wound up.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

*bumbles into thread optimistically*
Today I shall:
Finish coursework project 1
Get some of the nice iced tea, if I manage to finish before the shops close
Complete language homework
Put chicken in the fridge for tomorrow
not use internet for anything but reference (save for 20 minute break if necessary) until work is done
Bed before 11.30
Spend no more than 7 euros


----------



## ratbag

-Return/take out books from the library
-Work on my projects and reports
-Eat breakfast at some point during the day


----------



## sansd

I finished enough of one of my late assignments yesterday that I'm just going to turn it in not-quite-finished today so I can move on, and I did some laundry last night.

Today:
- Try not to be late to class (this means I need to get dressed and leave in the next ten minutes)
- Finish my two late physics labs and the one due Friday
- Work on physics assignments
- Finish chem lab
- Do chem prelab
- Rewrite, organize, and summarize chem notes
- Organize other notes and things
- Go to bed before 12am (edit: maybe 1am, forgot I don't have class tomorrow)


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## dust3000

7.58pm Today was another washout... I suppose there is still another half hour left in the day.
1.wash hair (7.17pm done)
2.meditate for five minutes (7.55pm done)
3.write up notes (8.09pm done)
4.write up blog (8.30pm done)
5.get off the computer by 8.30pm


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. stationary bike (done)
2. spend an two hours reading textbook (done)
3. organise bookmarks (done)
4. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (done)
5. do not use any condiments/spreads (done)
6. write some notes (no..)
7. do some research on my book (no..)


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## strawberryjulius

A Void Ant said:


> Accomplished goal, but not happy with the outcome.


aw, i'm sorry it didn't go well. :squeeze


----------



## dust3000

1.15pm Okay, goals for the day
1.exercise (2.41pm done)
2.read liftout (5.55pm done)
3.meditate for 5 minutes three times. (6.12pm, 7.11pm, 8.05pm done)
4.vacuum (6.55pm done)
5.change sheets (6.55pm done)
6.write up notes (6.02pm done)
7.login to all email accounts
8.list 10 categories to search in
9.sort out three bookmarks (3.03pm done)
10.write blog post (8.30pm done)
11.turn off computer by 8.30pm


----------



## Mia Q

For tomorrow
1. Clean bedroom
2. Organise wardrobe
3. Study 3 lectures/ notes
4. 10 mins of stretching 
5. Write in journal


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. shopping (couldn't be bothered going, and i don't really *need* to)
2. put together folder for subject. download assignments etc. (done)
3. spend 2.5 hours studying (done)
4. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (err..mostly)
5. do not use any condiments/spreads (done) 
6. write some notes (nope)
7. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. bookclub (didn't go..ugh)
2. weight train (done)
3. spend 3 hours studying (done)
4. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (done)
5. write some notes (done)
6. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

dust3000 said:


> 1.15pm Okay, goals for the day
> 1.exercise (2.41pm done)
> 2.read liftout (5.55pm done)
> 3.meditate for 5 minutes three times. (6.12pm, 7.11pm, 8.05pm done)
> 4.vacuum (6.55pm done)
> 5.change sheets (6.55pm done)
> 6.write up notes (6.02pm done)
> 7.login to all email accounts
> 8.list 10 categories to search in
> 9.sort out three bookmarks (3.03pm done)
> 10.write blog post (8.30pm done)
> 11.turn off computer by 8.30pm


how's the meditation going for you? do you feel that it's helpful?


----------



## dust3000

strawberryjulius said:


> how's the meditation going for you? do you feel that it's helpful?


So far, the results are inconclusive (It could be because I don't often do it or for very long.) But it encourages me to take breaks from the computer and rest my eyes and breathe more so I put it on my list. And it's something that can be done easily enough.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. stationary bike (done)
2. spend 3 hours studying (done...woo, 6 hours down so far)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (done)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. write some notes (done)


----------



## sansd

Originally for Sunday, but edited for Monday because I didn't end up doing anything but get food today:

- Spend at least an hour preparing for chem test.
- Try to finish last physics lab. Working on the late first one would also be good.
- Spend at least an hour on physics assignments (priority: one due Friday, second one, first one)
- Finish chem lab.
- Eat decently.
- Go to bed before 11pm.
- Walk or otherwise exercise.

I may end up not having time for any of that if I go to voice class at night. I would skip, but I've already done that the past two weeks. If I want to keep going, I need to go this week.


----------



## dust3000

Today I will:
1.exercise (10.36am done)
2.read one liftout (6.00pm done)
3.collect chillis (12.19pm done)
4.wash hair (1.25pm done)
5.wash clothes (6.06pm done)
6.meditate for five minutes three times (12.55pm, 5.43pm, 7.33pm done)
7.write up notes (6.39pm done)
8.spanish twice (6.18pm done)
9.play with hoop (11.24am done)
10.log into all email accounts (7.16pm)
11.list 10 categories that need to be sorted
12.eat scones (11.51am done)
13.sort out three bookmarks (1)
14.write list of activities


----------



## Purplesnail

Plans for today:

- meditate - 10 mn
- prepare lunchbox
- reply to a possible employer 
- go to lectures
- OSA exercises
- work on assignment - 1H


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train (done) 
2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (mostly, i guess)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. write some notes (done)


----------



## bkhill5

Updated 11 pm ish
6:00 am- Run 6 miles
7:30 am- Be at work
5:00 pm- Start pasta sauce/meatballs
7:30 pm- Pilates and punching bag (didn't do this, ran out of time)
9:00 pm- Ethics paper
11:00pm- Computer off and in bed(nope)


----------



## dust3000

Today I will:
1.write 10 categories (8.20pm done)
2.write list of activities
3.spanish twice (8.15pm done)
4.write up notes (3.43pm done)
5.read one liftout
6.sort out three bookmarks
7.exercise (2.40pm done)
8.meditate for five minutes three times (3.19pm, 6.46pm, 8.12pm)
9.wash clothes (9.52am done)
10.bring clothes in (4.02pm done)
11.hoop (1.20pm done)
12.write up purchases (3.07pm done)
13.go for a walk (8.15am done)
14. write blog (7.53pm done)


----------



## bkhill5

IFR2012 said:


> Run 6 miles before working that has to be a tough one.


It actually helps me keep my energy all day and sleep at night.


----------



## strawberryjulius

gah, tomorrow is going to be annoying.

1. housework (done)
2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (done)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (don't feel like it today)
5. banking (done)
6. call bank (done)
7. organise delivery (done)


----------



## bkhill5

6:00 am- run with dog to lake and back
7:15 am- work
3:45 pm- kid's soccer practice
6:00 pm- study
8:00 pm- clean
10:30 pm- bed with no computer or books


----------



## sansd

After I get up I am going to . . .

- do something about the state of my room. 
- do at least 10% of an assignment due Friday.
- do my best to finish my late labs, or at least one of them.
- eat.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Today I shall:

Prepare soup and chicken for the next three days (dis, yum)
Finish notes for all three categories (spent several hours on it, didn't even finish the first)
Bed before 1am (at 3:30 am when the panic attack finally subsided)

Tomorrow I shall:
Get up at six, no matter what time I end up going to sleep (got up at quarter to nine)


----------



## Deserted

Tomorrow I shall...

1. Run two miles.
2. Shower.
3. Cut my nails.


----------



## dust3000

Today I will:
1.exercise (11.50am done)
2.cut nails (10.43am done)
3.read one liftout (5.00pm done)
4.write up notes (5.04pm done)
5.spanish twice (7.46pm done)
6.meditate for five minutes three times (4.43pm, 6.44pm, 7.42pm done)
7.transplant plant (8.45am done)
8.list contents of one category
9.write list of activities (8.45pm done)
10.sort out three bookmarks (2)
11.hoop (12.10pm done)
12.go for a walk (8.15am done)
13.make scones (2.04pm done)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

IFR2012 said:


> Now I'm hungry for chicken noodle soup.


Ever tried cauliflower and aubergine? It's delicious


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Today I shall:
finish my ******* notes (ugh, fail again)
go to classes (didn't seem to be running)
make bread (did)
post letters (forgot)
go to bed before 1am (did, yay!)

tomorrow I shall:
get up at eight (woke up at half eight, still in bed an hour later)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done) 
2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (er...not really. i've been feeling so fed up lately that it's amazing i've mostly stuck with this)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. write some notes (nope)


----------



## Purplesnail

17:30 - Goals for today (hum or rather tonight) 
- work 1 hour on assignment
- finish writing manifesto - done 18:45
- OSA tapes exercise
- send one internship application (just sweating thinking about doing it, I'll be really proud of myself if i do it!)
- fetch a parcel and buy chocolate! - done 19:30
- go to bed before midnight


----------



## dust3000

Today I will:
1.report income online (11.19am done)
2.list categories for one site (8.45pm done)
3.read one liftout (2.43pm done)
4.spanish twice (4.51 pm done)
5.exercise (11.15am done)
6.hoop (10.20am done)
7.sort out three bookmarks (2.05pm done)
8.meditate for five minutes at least three times (1.34pm, 3.12pm, 4.57pm done)
9.write up notes (1.54pm done)
10.write list of goals for tomorrow (8.17pm done)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Today I will:

eat breakfast, post letters and buy hand soap before eleven o clock (finished at 11:05)
not go out again until quarter to four (done)
spend six hours on my ******* notes (spent two and a half. fail)
go to class (fail)
spend half an hour on housework (done)
spend 1hr reading (fail)
go to bed before 1am (done)

Tomorrow I shall: 
get out of bed before half eight (fail)
plan on doing some laundry (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. stationary bike (done)
2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (errrrr...hmm)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done) 
5. write some notes (nope)


----------



## Deserted

Tomorrow I will:

1. Write a to-do list for the next month.

And that's about it.


----------



## dust3000

Today I will:
1.wash my hair (8.08pm done)
2.spanish twice
3.write up notes
4.read one liftout
5.exercise
6.check all email accounts
7.sort out three bookmarks
8.meditate for five minutes at least three times
9.fill out job diary
10.list categories for one set
11.change towel (8.19pm done)
12.sweep house (6.29pm done)
13.change cup (8.19pm done)
14.dust furniture
15.write up purchases (12.19pm done)
16.write list of goals for tomorrow
17.write blog post
18.reply to M (7.35am done)

9.20pm Well, that was a washout. Blah. I guess today was my day off from goal setting too then>.>


----------



## Purplesnail

11:20 - today's plans:
- research for assignment - 1H
- OSA tapes exercise
- clean some of the windows (done even more than what i expected!)
- read 1 text for monday's lecture
- send one internship application (today is the day) (done - woohoo!)
- exercise


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Today I will:
-spend four hours on my notes, or however long it takes to finish them (fail, less than half an hour )
-read and take notes on two chapters (fail)
-put masking tape on the curtain (done)
-twenty minutes with the squishy ball (done)
-fifteen minutes stretching & on abs (done)
-have trout for tea (done)
-do laundry (done)
-bed before midnight (fail, 12:45)
-not go on ffr (done)
-not go out before half three (done, still got sunburnt)

Tomorrow I shall:
-get up before 8:30, cover myself in something warm and get on laptop immediately (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

i'm taking tomorrow off from goal setting. have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## bkhill5

didn't post earlier but this is what i've done/have to do...

6:00am-
-run 5 miles
 -go to work
 -start studying for psych
 -class
-clean room
-run with dog
-pilates
-pack for trip
-bed by 11


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Today I will:
-finish my notes (fail, but nearly done now)
-write 3000 words (fail)
-hoover & mop (not before I finish my notes)(fail)
-eat three meals at appropriate intervals (done)
-go to bed before midnight (fail, 12:20)
-play with squishy ball, stretch and exercises (half-done)
-buy nothing more than the toe thing and an avocado (done)
-reorganise baggies and dust beneath (not before I finish my notes) (fail)
-not go on ffr (done)
-not go out before five (done)
-not wear my shoes in my room (fail, but only forgot a few times)

Tomorrow I shall:
-get up before eight thirty, get out of bed and get on laptop (fail, stupid daylight savings)
-plan on cleaning my keyboard and chair (not going to happen)

Well, this post is rather embarrassing.


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Thank the few people who wished me a happy birthday on facebook. (*Did this, but nothing else.*)
- Housework: Do laundry (including sheets), vacuum bedroom, do dishes, organize desk and maybe other papers.
- Eat decently.
- Walk or exercise.
- Investigate health insurance stuff and/or send parents information.
- Investigate dental insurance.
- Go to bed before 2am.
- Class stuff:

 Try to finish late labs.
 Do at least 11/22 problems left on my now late Assignment 4
 Do at least 15 problems on Assignment 5
 Test corrections
 Work on not-late lab
 Work on late Assignments 1, 2
 Get extra note pages organized



strawberryjulius said:


> 1. stationary bike (done)
> 2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
> 3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (errrrr...hmm)
> 4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
> 5. write some notes (nope)


You seem to be good about following through on the three hours of studying when you list it. I'm impressed.


----------



## dust3000

7.45pm start.

Today I will:
1.spanish (7.45pm done)
2.write up notes
3.meditate for five minutes (8.00pm done)
4.dust furniture (8.12pm done)
5.write up purchases (8.26pm done)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Today I will:
-finish my notes 
-write 3000 words
-hoover & mop (not before I finish my notes)
-eat three meals at appropriate intervals
-go to bed before midnight
-play with squishy ball, stretch and exercises 
-buy nothing more than the toe thing and an avocado
-reorganise baggies and dust beneath (not before I finish my notes)
-not go on ffr
-not leave the building
-not wear my shoes in my room

Tomorrow I shall:
-get up before eight thirty, get out of bed and get on laptop
-plan on cleaning my keyboard and chair


----------



## strawberryjulius

carambola said:


> You seem to be good about following through on the three hours of studying when you list it. I'm impressed.


thanks. i split it into 1.5 hours to make it more manageable and i listen to music while doing it so time goes by pretty quickly.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train (done)
2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry (spend 10 minutes eating..going to set a timer) & eat all meals in the kitchen (er..i did slightly better than yesterday. i forgot about the timer)
4. make eye contact when saying hello to security person (done)
5. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
6. fill out checklist (done)
7. listen to audio lesson at work (done)
8. write some notes 
9. make doctor's appointment (going to do this on thursday instead)
10. no weighing myself (done)


----------



## jook

Hi Everyone!

A lot's been posted since I was last here on 2/27. That's great! I'm happy to see more commenting and between posters. It's nice to have someone else acknowledge your efforts, especially since SA can leave us feeling so alone in our day-to-day grind.
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* for all the awesome goals being shared. One thing that appears often is exercising. That's fabulous! I just finally drug myself back into the gym last week after a very long hiatus. I plan to go strong 3 times/week all month. Wish me luck!

As for me, I'm continuing to do temp jobs. Just started one that should run through April. Today I plan to:

-package and freeze meat bought yesterday.
-pack lunch for tomorrow
-lay out something to wear
-drop off time sheets
-shop at my favorite thrift store cuz it's getting warm and I need summer tops and sandals.
*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CARAMBOLA!

Keep up the good work!!
*


----------



## strawberryjulius

welcome back jook!


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. stationary bike (done)
2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry (spend 10 minutes eating..going to set a timer) & eat all meals in the kitchen (sort of..better than yesterday)
4. make eye contact when saying hello to security person (not done..wasn't in the mood)
5. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
6. fill out checklist (done)
7. listen to audio lesson at work (done)
8. write some notes (done) 
9. no weighing myself (done)


----------



## dust3000

10.20am
1.meditate for five minutes. (10.28am done)
2.finish writing one page of notes. (10.50am done)
3.spanish word one. (10.33am done)
4.write up other two pages of notes. (11.32am done)
5.washing (11.43am done)
6.practice speaking (11.53am done) 
7.meditate for five minutes. (12.14pm done)
8.tidy 8 draws and top of draws (12.26pm done) 
9.eat some vegetables. (12.44pm done)
10.exercise. (1.47pm done)
11.hoop (1.04pm done)
12.lunch (3.21pm done) 
13.meditate for five minutes (4.25pm done)
14.wash hair (5.24pm done)
15.read liftout (5.46pm done)
16.eat lentils (6.23pm done)
17.meditate for five minutes. (6.45pm done)
18.spanish word (7.27pm done)


----------



## Subeew

For the rest of today:

1.) Do grocery shopping
2.) Wash clothes
3.) Play with my cat (minimum 20 minutes)
4.) Cook a proper meal for myself

For tomorrow

1.) Eat 3 proper meals + Snacks through the day
2.) Vacuum apartment 
3.) Play with my cat (minimum 20 minutes)
4.) Write a list of was to make my apartment 'mine' (Print photos, etc)


----------



## weiweidav

lol i dont know why but that 'play with my cat (minimum 20 mins)' just cracked me up


----------



## jook

Thank you, *STRAWBERRYJ* & *IFR2012. *It really is great to see so many people including exercising in their schedule. I worked with a weight lifting trainer about 10 years ago and came out looking great! if I must say so myself. I haven't gained a lot of weight since but things "lost their shape" a bit, lol. So I'm back trying to tone up again. I made it in to the gym 3 times in six days. Whoopee!!.

For today:
-work
-pay storage bill
-relax finish movie (The Reader) when I get in.

_Set those goals up today and knock 'em down, one by one! Have a good one._


----------



## strawberryjulius

Subeew said:


> For the rest of today:
> 
> 1.) Do grocery shopping
> 2.) Wash clothes
> 3.) Play with my cat (minimum 20 minutes)
> 4.) Cook a proper meal for myself
> 
> For tomorrow
> 
> 1.) Eat 3 proper meals + Snacks through the day
> 2.) Vacuum apartment
> 3.) Play with my cat (minimum 20 minutes)
> 4.) Write a list of was to make my apartment 'mine' (Print photos, etc)


i hope you and your cat have a nice time. maybe my cat should come too? he keeps distracting me from studying! :b


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. housework (done)
2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry (spend 10 minutes eating..going to set a timer) & eat all meals in the kitchen (mostly did well on this)
4. make eye contact when saying hello to security person (sort of)
5. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (only did kanji)
6. fill out checklist (done)
7. write some notes (nope)
8. no weighing myself (weighed myself this morning...not very happy with what i saw. ugh. cried a lot about it this morning, but that's better than using food to make myself feel better. i'm feeling okay-ish now)


----------



## sansd

Still need to work on all of this:


carambola said:


> - Housework: Do laundry (including sheets), vacuum bedroom, organize desk and maybe other papers.
> - Eat decently.
> - Walk or exercise.
> - Investigate health insurance stuff and/or send parents information.
> - Investigate dental insurance.
> - Go to bed before 2am.
> - Class stuff:
> 
> Try to finish late labs. (Also ask about turning in the first one at this point)
> Do at least 11/22 problems left on my now late Assignment 4
> Do at least 15 problems on Assignment 5
> Test corrections
> Work on not-late lab
> Work on late Assignments 1, 2
> Get extra note pages organized


Also, get off the computer now and take no more than two ten-minute computer breaks in the next four hours.



jook said:


> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CARAMBOLA!*


Thanks.


----------



## Subeew

strawberryjulius said:


> i hope you and your cat have a nice time. maybe my cat should come too? he keeps distracting me from studying! :b


Hehe They could have a play group!

Yesterday:

1.) Do grocery shopping FAIL
2.) Wash clothes TICK!
3.) Play with my cat (minimum 20 minutes) FAIL
4.) Cook a proper meal for myself FAIL (Toasted sandwich dosn't count right?)

But I did end up going to ikea and getting some dining chairs, I know have a full set of 4. I doubt they'll all be used at all, but it looks better than having 2...

Today:

1.) Eat 3 proper meals + Snacks through the day
2.) Vacuum apartment 
3.) Play with my cat (minimum 20 minutes)
4.) Write a list of was to make my apartment 'mine' (Print photos, etc)


----------



## Kascheritt

Things to do today:
*1*. Drink 64 ounces of water. ( DONE )
*2.* Increase eliptical machine resistance levels and run it for at least 30min. ( *DONE* )
Each partition level upped by two. Comparison of results:
_Time : 30 min
Distance : 6 miles
Speed : 12 miles
Burned calories : 181kcal by previous and 231kcal by current levels. _
*3.* Buy and eat something healthy. ( *DONE* )
*4*. Play with my cats. ( DONE )
*5*. Pay my phone bill. ( DONE )


----------



## Radiata

1. Run errands and get more art supplies. 
2. Draw 3 things. 
3. Be on time to all my appointments. 
4. Walk 2 miles. 
5. Stretch and do 100 jumping jacks!
6. Remember to eat healthy. 
7. Try and be happy.
8. Read those psychology textbooks.


----------



## Subeew

Yesterday:

1.) Eat 3 proper meals + Snacks through the day (1/3 FAILED - Didn't have lunch)
2.) Vacuum apartment (FAILED)
3.) Play with my cat (minimum 20 minutes) (TICK)
4.) Write a list of was to make my apartment 'mine' (Print photos, etc) (FAILED)

Today:

1.) Try to talk to my girlfriend and start to resolve some issues
2.) Eat 3 proper meals
3.) Find a book I'd like to read
4.) Play with my cat
5.) Write a list of was to make my apartment 'mine' (Print photos, etc)

It looks like I have an ambitious day.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. spend 3 hours studying (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry (spend 10 minutes eating..going to set a timer) & eat all meals in the kitchen (mostly)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. write some notes (no)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Five more days and I get to see my cat! Hurray!

Today I will:
Finish my ******* essay (fail)
Do homework (done)
Go to class (done)
Send 'the thing' (done)
Get tickets (forgot)
Buy nothing more than mouthwash, lip balm and a vegetable (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. spend 3 hours studying (done. finished gap assignment for FNSINC401A. done half of my assignment for FNSACC404A. really happy with my progress this week.)
3. eat when i'm hungry (spend 10 minutes eating..going to set a timer) & eat all meals in the kitchen
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. write some notes (done) 
7. listen to audio lesson (done)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

IFR2012 said:


> Where is your cat?


At my parents house. Around five hundred miles away. Is it sad that the first thing I think of when easter break approaches is "Yay! I get to see my cat!"?


----------



## Subeew

Yesterday:
1.) Try to talk to my girlfriend and start to resolve some issues (Tick...Sort of)
2.) Eat 3 proper meals (TICK, first time in weeks!)
3.) Find a book I'd like to read (Fail)
4.) Play with my cat (TICK)
5.) Write a list of was to make my apartment 'mine' (Print photos, etc) (FAIL)

Today:
1.) Find courage to go to pharmacy and get my medication
2.) Actually SEE my girlfriend for the first time in a week
3.) Plan weekend
4.) Write a list of was to make my apartment 'mine' (Print photos, etc) 
5.) Eat 3 proper meals


----------



## strawberryjulius

IFR2012 said:


> 9:00 finished drawing of old man
> 10:00 Worked on Building in Blender 3D (WIP added doors and more windows)
> 11:00 CBT (memorized useful statements)
> 12:00 Lunch (Left overs from yesterday)
> 1:00 Read FSX For Pilots (Practiced more short field landings)
> 2:00 (Practiced Folsom Prison Blues and tried to sing)(only about 30 minutes, had to shower and shave first,and for some reason I started to put shaving cream on my toothbrush)
> 3:00 (Finished Chapter two of the Einstein Book)
> 4:00 Read Algebra book (Still doing the basics)(read about 45 minutes actually)
> 5:00 Go for walk 10 laps around the park


well, at least you didn't go to put your electric toothbrush in your armpit. :sus

and i don't think that's sad at all cucumber. my cat's my bestfriend. :b


----------



## Mia Q

Tomorrow
-Clean room
-Tidy book shelf
-Do laundry
-Collect data for literature review
-Write out structure for lit rev
-Go buy myki pass


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. volunteering (done)
2. clean blinds & dust skirting boards (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen + have some cake!
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards 
5. fill out checklist 
6. write some notes
7. write my book
8. drawing exercise
9. write some notes on book

bleh, i might skip most of my goals for today, it's stressing me out for some reason. it's saturday after all and i should relax at some point.


----------



## tiredgal

This is exactly what I need. Can I post here even if I don't suffer from SAS? I have more of a general anxiety problem- getting overwhelmed and then shutting down followed by guilt and depression. I'm in the pit of it.

Right now I just want to clean my house and throw out some of the extra stuff in my bedroom. Anyone have suggestions about how to motivate oneself to stay on task?


----------



## sansd

I need to get _something_ out of the way. As soon as I manage to get some sleep, I'm going to work on my very late first physics lab until it's ready to turn in. I'll worry about everything else and what to do next once it's done.


----------



## Mia Q

tiredgal said:


> This is exactly what I need. Can I post here even if I don't suffer from SAS? I have more of a general anxiety problem- getting overwhelmed and then shutting down followed by guilt and depression. I'm in the pit of it.
> 
> Right now I just want to clean my house and throw out some of the extra stuff in my bedroom. Anyone have suggestions about how to motivate oneself to stay on task?


Of course you can post here 

How about playing some music as you're cleaning or have a movie on so you can enjoy your time and be productive. Its what I usually do if I'm doing something manual, multitasking is fun. ^^


----------



## strawberryjulius

in advance for tomorrow so i can get this out of the way. :b

1. exercise (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. write some notes


----------



## anonbearssoul

plan for today... sunshine!


----------



## pita

Today:
- tidy my house
- cook
- read something instead of just watching TV all day

Tomorrow:
- same thing really


----------



## JustThisGuy

- Try to get a good amount of sleep.
- Mow my lawn before it rains.
- Eat 3 actual meals: breakfast/brunch-ish, lunch, dinner.
- Don't smoke until after noon and no more than 5.
- Finish reading Anansi Boys (keep putting off finishing the last 3 chapters).
- Try to go to the grocery store. *shudder* (May wait till Monday.) :/
- Celebrate April Fool's Day by calling your cell now, so that when you wake up you'll think someone actually called you and left a message.
- Watch one of the unwatched movies in your library in place of Walking Dead.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (errrrrrrrr.....haha)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. write some notes (dont feel like it)
7. organise delivery..again (done)
8. listen to audio lesson at work (done)


----------



## Lasair

Today is my day off
- enjoying the nice weather from my bedroom and tidying my clothes


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

=^.^=

-Book flights (done)
-Spend 3 hours on essay plan
-Spend 5 hours on essay
-Stretch and move around a little
-No FFR
-No Daydreaming
-No making grandiose plans for what to do in case of failure
-Do the foot thing

Tomorrow:
-Get up at half eight, whatever happens
-Print boarding pass off with essay


----------



## bkhill5

- Run 5 miles with dog
- Get niece a Bday gift
- Sell and bring over treadmill to Jess
- Fill up gas tank
- Eat well (no skipped meals, only healthy food)
- Go to store to check out exercise bikes
- Get rid of boxes of books in closet
- bed by 10:30


----------



## Subeew

1.) 3 proper meals
2.) Take vitamin
3.) Make appointment with doctor
4.) Do washing
5.) Change sheets


----------



## Zil

Never noticed this, might help me with my on-going procrastination I've been having the last month.

April 2nd:
-Work my 8 hour shift.
-Write down physics notes for thuesday's prep exam.
-Do a cross-fit at home.
-Watch some breakdance tutorials online.
-Finish coding my blog.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done - sent off an assignment. almost finished chapter 3)
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen (not perfect but i think i've done really well today)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done. my japanese pronunciation is getting better as i get more confident, woo!)
6. write some notes (done)
7. listen to audio lesson at work (done)


----------



## Sabreena

Today I will:
-straighten my hair
-finish the hems on my cardigan thing
-eat healthy
-actually talk to my cousin
-start looking for internships for this summer
-write, write, write!
-enjoy myself


----------



## danielleewright151

Great idea for a post!


Be kind to myself
reply to my friend's email
wash some dishes
wash some clothes
drop off updated phone list for a mtng I'm supposed to attend
cook some food in my fridge
get 30 min of exercise


----------



## Subeew

Yesterday:
1.) 3 proper meals 2/3 complete 
2.) Take vitamin TICK
3.) Make appointment with doctor TICK
4.) Do washing TICK
5.) Change sheets TICK

Today:

1.) Try to see my girlfriend
2.) Eat 3 proper meals
3.) Think Positively
4.) Don't dwell on the past
5.) Think of hobbies!


----------



## Zil

April 3rd:
-Go get a new passport in the morning
-Work 8 hour shift
-Go to physics class
-Hopefully survive  and eat something.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. housework
2. study for 3 hours 
3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen 
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards 
5. fill out checklist 
6. write some notes


----------



## Subeew

Yesterday:

1.) Try to see my girlfriend (Tried, failed, ended up having an argument)
2.) Eat 3 proper meals (2/3)
3.) Think Positively (Fail)
4.) Don't dwell on the past (For 90% of the day tick)
5.) Think of hobbies! (Fail)

Today:

1.) Be positive and smile
2.) Think of what I can do with my girlfriend over the easter holiday
3.) Vacuum rest of house
4.) Start looking at moving closer to the city... I'm sick of my commute.


----------



## Zil

Whaaat a day it was, real tired, but made it.

April 4th:
Wake up earlier and get a nice breakfast and a shower.
Work 8 hour shift.
Go to the pool for one hour night swim.
Do a physics problem suggested by my teacher.


----------



## strawberryjulius

strawberryjulius said:


> 1. housework
> 2. study for 3 hours
> 3. eat when i'm hungry & eat all meals in the kitchen
> 4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards
> 5. fill out checklist
> 6. write some notes


didn't do any of this, going to start again tomorrow though!

goals in advance:
1.sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. do rest of housework if i have time (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1.sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. notes (nope)
7. send an email to that person (urhghghgh..as in, no.)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

This thread seems to be the only way I can seem to motivate myself to move.
Tomorrow I will:
- Get up before 9am (done)
- Eat a mango for supper (done)
- Do laundry (done)
- Cook the chicken (done)
- Write at least 1500 words (fail)
- Enquire about language exercises (fail)
- Stretch and such (fail)
- Study for at least two and a half hours (fail)
- Do the thing (fail)
- Write list of things I want to do while I'm back home (done)
- Not snipe at my stepmother (again) 
- Black out the windows (fail)
- Go to bed before half ten (fail)

niece came over and somewhat messed up plans.


----------



## alien88

today I will
1-study for my exam tomorrow
2-go to my english conversation class
3-buy dumbbells 
4-call a friend to ask for a favor 
5-workout


----------



## Neutrino

1) reach the 50 post limit
2) paint my room
3) have a shower


----------



## anonbearssoul

supermarket shopping!


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. send an email to that person (done)
7. listen to audio lesson (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train (no )
2. study for 3 hours (yes)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (yes)
5. fill out checklist (a little bit)
6. doctors (yes)
7. listen to audio lesson (yes)


----------



## Venompoo

Revise 2 lecture notes 
Have a shower
Eat less 
10 pushups




I almost completed revising.


----------



## Venompoo

It's a revision holiday for me so I have more spare time but im revising at library and going gym 3 a week 

running 4 miles Thursday 
Running 7 miles on Sunday
Weights tuesday and Saturday


----------



## NaM3LiK3Th3Brand

1. Situate my school issue
2. Practice my acoustic guitar
3. do laundry
4. Study for an hr
5. watch a movie


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Tomorrow morning:
-get up at half eight (fail)
-stretches (done)
-find out about class (done)
-laundry (done)
-wash hair if warm water is back (done)
-check computer address (done)

Tomorrow while out:
-buy the thing (done)
-get computer fixed (done)
-buy trousers (fail)

Tomorrow after going out:
-write 1500 words (fail)
-study for an hour and a half (done but a half arsed attempt)
-cycling (fail)
-posture thing (done)
-get as far as class location (fail)
-find out about language exercises (fail)
-lights out before eleven (fail)

I win 30 minutes on total war


----------



## Zil

I forgot to write my tasks and wasted my weekend doing nothing... sigh, all I did that was semi-productive was meeting my aunt with my father and mother during sunday for easter, which didn't go as I would have hoped.

Anyhow, tomorrow the week starts again, and since monday I had off we get to start on Tuesday 

-Work 8 hour shift(done)
-If no rain do a bike ride(replaced my workout inside)(done)



IFR2012 said:


> What's the problem? Not that I can solve it or do anything about it lol.


Lol, well it's about a bullet with an inital speed that hits a box which is also moving at some speed, and the question asks for the final speed of both combined together and the direction.

I figured it out pretty fast when she told me I needed to use the formula of impulsion, it's a two liner really(Obviously I didn't pay attention to that part)


----------



## uziq

For 4/10:

1. Play with / take care of ferret
2. Work on album
3. Don't go balls out with junk food
4. Meditate or any kind of spiritual thing
5. Stay positive
6. Embrace another day of life learning and growth


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train/sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. housework if i have time (no..i did change my bins though)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Tomorrow
Morning: 
-Cycle to Specsavers (no longer applies)
-Buy the thing (fail)
-find out about language thing (done)
-Stretch (done)
-Buy seaweed (fail)
-Get baby wipes (fail)
-Make appointment to see the Doctor (done)
-Up before 9am (done)

Afternoon:
-Write 1500 words (fail)
-Study for an hour and a half (fail)

Lights out before half eleven
Do the posture thing (done)
Pay the rent (done)

Family crisis lead to much failure today.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

IFR2012 said:


> I hate laundry day but I like clean clothes so that's the first thing on my list tomorrow.


XD I'm staying in a house with a washing machine for a few days and it is one of the most blissful things.
Glad you got it done.


----------



## Zil

April 11th:
-Work 8 hour shift(done)
-Study for physics final(nope lol)
-Go to pool for one hour(done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (nope)
5. fill out checklist (nope)
6. housework if i have time (cleaned my shower & basin)

my mannequin came today so i got distracted. :b


----------



## Kascheritt

1. Work ( Done )
2. Weight lifting - 30min ( Done ).
3. Buy jogging suit and running shoes ( Done )
4. Drink ~60 ounces of only water ( Done ) 
5. Read a book ( ... )


----------



## Insanityonthego

I won't worry about anything today. **** that! I'm just gonna clear my mind.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Tomorrow I will:
Get up before half seven (fail)
Study for 2 hours (done)
Write 1500 words (fail)
Do some cardio (done)
Stretch (done)
Posture thing (done)
Bed before eleven (done)


----------



## Subeew

1.) Stop checking my phone compulsively (Keeping it in my pocket rather than on my desk at work)
2.) Be positive and smile! 
3.) Be productive at work


----------



## Zil

April 12th:
-Sleep till 10 (done)
-Mentally prepare for physics final(a bit lol)
-Do the physics final(done)
-Go to work after exam till late night (sadly, done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train (done)
2. study for 3 hours (2hr done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. housework if i have time (cleaned toilet)
7. audio lesson (done)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Tomorrow I will:
-Get up before 8:30
-Plan meals for the next three days, go grocery shopping and be back before eleven
-Write at least 1500 words
-Take some exercise
-Stretch and do the arm and posture thing
-Go to bed before 11:15

failure across the board. Did not wake up until half past five in the evening.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. study for 1 hr (done)
2. vacuum & mop + make bed (done...moju kept jumping on my bed..sigh. :b)
3. buy fabric + patterns (done)
4. catch up with checklists (did one and 1/3)
5. designs (nope)


----------



## Mia Q

-Clean room
-Laundry
-Finish research pro


----------



## Zil

I'm working tomorrow because of a meeting in Japan that's scheduled later in the week >.>

-Work the day(yeah)
-Ride my bike at night and probably try to fix it(fixed the day after lol)
-Call my dad(called him later)

Did my regular work shift today, things went well and after I slept 1 hour at home I went to the pool, good stuff.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
4. fill out checklist (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
4. fill out checklist (done)
5. listen to audio lesson (done)


----------



## sansd

- Follow the schedule I've planned out. It includes time to work on notes and homework, and to go for a walk.
With my free time:
- Get groceries
- Work on scheduling the stuff I haven't yet worked out
- Maybe do laundry, dishes
- Organize papers
- Ship things?
- Think about options for school stuff and figure out what to do next
- Reply to e-mail


----------



## strawberryjulius

welcome back carambola.


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
4. fill out checklist (done)
5. listen to audio lesson (done)
6. make doctor's app (done)
7. send email (done)
8. banking (done)


----------



## sansd

strawberryjulius said:


> welcome back carambola.


Thank you.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

-700 words
-2hrs study
-buy the thing
-buy groceries 
-work out
-write out exam timetable in as much detail as possible


----------



## Blanck

I love making lists! Great idea for a thread. Today I will

-Wake up (check)
- Study physics
- Gym
- Chemistry class
- Avoid food after 9pm
- Finish reading IQ84


----------



## Zil

Had really nice temperature, but high winds made cycling not as fun.

Tomorrow:
-Work my shift(done)
-Figure out a present for my dad(gonna pay him dinner lol)
-Pay for Uni(ehh)


----------



## Subeew

1.) Put exercises my physiologist suggested into practice
2.) Be positive and smile 
3.) Create exercise plan (Not looking forward to that)


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

When I get home I will:
- put some music on and do indoor exercises
- eat some veges 
- try to improve my general blah mood


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. housework (done everything except for vacuuming & mopping)
2. study for 3 hours (done) 
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
4. fill out checklist (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

Blanck said:


> I love making lists! Great idea for a thread. Today I will
> 
> -Wake up (check)
> - Study physics
> - Gym
> - Chemistry class
> - Avoid food after 9pm
> - Finish reading IQ84


how are you liking 1q84?


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Follow the schedule I've planned out. It includes time to work on notes and homework, and to go for a walk.
> With my free time:
> - Get groceries
> - Work on scheduling the stuff I haven't yet worked out
> - Maybe do laundry, dishes
> - Organize papers
> - Ship things?
> - Think about options for school stuff and figure out what to do next
> - Reply to e-mail


I didn't sleep and fell apart later in the day. I spent 45 minutes on notes when I got up because I hadn't fallen asleep. The rest didn't happen.

If I can sleep, I'll come up with a schedule for Tuesdays and Thursdays when I get up, and I hope I'll be able to follow it for the rest of the day. I'll try to do some of the other things I listed above.


----------



## Zil

Got off for working that last saturday, sweet.

-Wake up at 9 (done)
-Get a good breakfast(hmm not really lol)
-Spend some quality time making music(yeah)
-Go eat for my fathers birthday(yep)
-Start packing up some cloths for trip(nope)


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (no)
4. fill out checklist (no)
5. vacuum & mop (no)


----------



## lkkxm

1. Re-finish (respackle, tape...) my ceiling
2. Paint my ceiling.
3. Find a different color paint for the rest of it...


----------



## dust3000

11.32am
1.exercise (12.30pm done)
2.read liftout (12.30pm done)
3.hoop (1.16pm done)
4.finished writing a list of courses I need to ring up about (2.00pm done)
5.?


----------



## socioproductivity

Be Social, Be Productive - Open and free for all!

www.k-atom.com

I hope you find it interesting and brings in change in your life.

Invite & Add your friends, peers, family, co-workers to motivate you and increase your productivity.

Thank you
K-ATOM


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. study for 3 hours (done)
2. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
3. fill out checklist (done)
4. vacuum & mop (done)
5. audio lesson (done)


----------



## Username02

1 - I want to fix all the issues on a project at my work today.
2 - Stop working 6:00pm
3 - Practice drawing
4 - Study
5 - Go sleep midnight at max.
6 - If I have the time and energy practice on the keyboard. This is just a bonus goal.


----------



## huh

Today I will try to get these done...


Go for a 3+ mile walk
Write my first Symfony2 service.
Finish another chapter from one of the books I'm reading.


----------



## huh

huh said:


> Today I will try to get these done...
> 
> 
> Go for a 3+ mile walk
> Write my first Symfony2 service.
> Finish another chapter from one of the books I'm reading.


I'm too tired to read a book at the moment, but I did finish the other stuff. I even added a feature to a PHP LDAP library and sent off a patch upstream :yay


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. doctors (done)
3. study for 3 hours (2hr done)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (no)
5. fill out checklist (no)
6. audio lesson (done)


----------



## chuloon

wake up with alarm ( up half an hour before  )
shower ( done )
clean desk
look for volunteer jobs ( done )
finish sourcing images for newest tattoo
fix problem with flash drive ( well sort of.. )


----------



## Kennnie

- i shall not touch myself


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train (not done...lexapro is making me feel like a zombie x_x)
2. make another app (done)
3. study for 3 hours (done)
4. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
5. fill out checklist (done)
6. audio lesson (done)


----------



## strawberryjulius

i feel like i'm hogging this thread. x_x

1. housework (everything except vacuum and mop)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
4. fill out checklist (done)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

-work out (done)
-eat sensible dinner (done)
-write up exam timetable
-write up revision timetable
-set goals for the next fortnight and plan out how I'm going to achieve them
-clean the floors, tables and bathroom
-do the posture thing
-Bed before eleven

7:15pm start. Go! Go! Go!


----------



## AwkwardlyProud

Hello fellow SAS'ers.

My Goals Today
- Finally join SAS!
- Say Hello!
- Try to participate in some of the discussions at this forum

Hopefully these small goals will help me lead to better and greater goals!


----------



## Mia Q

Tomorrow,

-Transcribe journal
-Complete one entry
-Study for my assessment 
-Start on case study


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. sprints (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done)
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
4. fill out checklist (done)
5. vacuum & mop (no)


----------



## Subeew

1.) No compulsive phone checking
2.) Cook something healthy for dinner
3.) Be positive and smile


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train (done)
2. study for 3 hours (done) 
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards (done)
4. fill out checklist (done)
5. vacuum & mop (done)
6. listen to audio lesson


----------



## CWe

Today, i want to get my hair cut, move around to get my mood up and shower.


----------



## baseballdude

Today:
-Work on Philosophy of Religion final
-Ask girl out on a second date in person
-Exercise
-Look for jobs?
-STAY POSITIVE


----------



## strawberryjulius

1. weight train
2. study for 3 hours 
3. spend 20 minutes on kanji & hiragana flashcards 
4. fill out checklist


----------



## sansd

It's 9pm now but I have a test Friday and should spend the rest of the day working on my notes. Since I probably won't be able to focus well, I'll just say I'm going to spend at least 2 out of the 3 remaining hours on them. :|

ETA: Two hours done. Still have more than 30 pages to rewrite (which it seems will probably take something like seven more hours) and my hand/wrist isn't doing well.


----------



## sansd

With the rest of my day:
- Go to the store *(Done)*
- Make and eat healthy food *(Didn't really.)*
- 2.5 hours on notes *(Did 45 minutes. Too much distraction.)*
- 10-15 minute walk at some point as a break from the notes *(Didn't happen.)*
- Do a load of laundry *(Done)*
- Do dishes *(Done)*

Tomorrow:
Try to finish a couple of pages of notes before class. After I get home, spend five hours on notes/studying/homework, somehow. I should also eat, and more laundry would be good. Maybe come up with a realistic test preparation plan/schedule for Thursday.


----------



## Voyager

Today:
*
- Gym
- Read 2 hours
- Go for a walk*
-* Shopping*
Done
- Clean the house (Lazy, I'll do it tomorrow)


----------



## Minfred

*My plans for tomorrow*

- wake up before 12:00Pm
- clean the room a little
- write 3 pages of my script ( and don't change my mind)
- go to the park for 30 minutes 
- check emails when I am back, not at the morning.


----------



## RavenDust

*Maintain a conversation with at least two people (outside my family) today when we go to botanical gardens*


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

1. Get up right away at 8:30, eat a pomegranate and watch something nice on YouTube. (fail, got up at half eleven and it turned out not to be a pomegranate but I did watch something lovely)
2. Clean flat
3. Go to afternoon classes
4. Make plan about exams
5. Buy toothbrush
6. Do the back thing


----------



## thelostcookie

This is such a simple but great idea.
All the best everyone 

Shall start small for tomorrow:
- Wake up at 9am
- Visit the doctor at 10am
- Buy friends' birthday presents
- Exercise for 30 minutes


----------



## Zil

Today(IT's 1am already haha):
-Math
-More Math
-Join a dating site(Ah damn...)
-Talk to someone about a break dance practice(Woot!)
-If sunny, try to enjoy it.


----------



## jook

Hello you fabulous posting people! I haven't been here for awhile but every time I find my way back I am overjoyed with all the positive effort and enthusiasm I see. I'm thrilled that so many people find this thread helpful and motivating.

Today I will:
-*Go to a local food bank and collect yummy food staples*.:banana When I say yummy, I mean these people give you Mozarella cheese,olive oil and specialty salad dressing and cooking sauces for christ's sake!
-*Work 4 hours *







(_so glad to have found work that works for me - I get to work one on one in a helping capacity. _







_I've been doing it know for 5 months and I hadn't worked that consistently in over five years because of the SA._)
-*Call the agency to see if I can fill in somewhere Fri-Sun*:idea...my regular client is in the hospital
-*Come home read, watch a movie and relax.*:yay
_Keep up the good work guys...It works if you work it but it won't if you don't!_


----------



## jook

Thanks *SKIP *...maybe you can share some goals next time you're here

For today:

-work
-watch movie "Shotgun Stories"
-season fish to cook tomorrow
-read til' bedtime


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Eat better than today
- Get something done before using the computer
- Exercise?
- Finish rewriting lab
- Finish reading the chapter I started tonight. Maybe read other chapter for last assignment.
- Try to finish most recently due late homework assignment
- Catch up on copying my notes
- Spend at least an hour on current homework and/or reading
- Look over last two midterms

Each day this week I hope to:
- Read a chapter
- Spend at least an hour on current assignments
- Do a few problems for late assignments
- Copy notes after class


----------



## feels

Tomorrow I am going to completely change my attitude and outlook. I can feel the depression and anxiety creeping up on me once again and it's really starting to get to me. All I've done today is feel sorry for myself, but this solves nothing. I can't keep hiding from my fears. Tomorrow will be a fresh start and a step in the right direction.


----------



## Atari82

FORGOT ABOUT THIS THREAD lol
Goals for Tomorrow:
-Put goals on here tomorrow lol
:clap


----------



## Atari82

POST GOALS ON HERE TOMORROW lol
That's my goal :clap


----------



## sansd

My primary goal for tomorrow is to spend at least three hours on my paper. I should probably also ask when I need to submit it by, since that may be as soon as a few days from now.

Specific plan for working on paper:
Find old notes and/or look through a reasonable amount of transcript and take new ones so that I can then decide on a fairly narrow topic. Do this within two hours. Write introduction.


----------



## geon106

Today i need to:

- Pack up some stuff for the move
- Wash my work uniform for tomorrow
- Tidy up
- Er, not much else really


----------



## blueingreen

today i'm want to: 
- go swimming
- type up a speech and print it out
- text my friend about her birthday tomorrow
- read


----------



## Western Front

I am going to run tomorrow morning!


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> My primary goal for tomorrow is to spend at least three hours on my paper. I should probably also ask when I need to submit it by, since that may be as soon as a few days from now.
> 
> Specific plan for working on paper:
> Find old notes and/or look through a reasonable amount of transcript and take new ones so that I can then decide on a fairly narrow topic. Do this within two hours. Write introduction.


I didn't work on it, but I did just now send an e-mail to ask what date I need to get it in by. I'm hoping I'll get a reply by the time I get up and will then be able to work out a plan to get it done, but in any case I should try to do the above today.

I did a couple of things I meant to do but didn't specify because the paper was more important.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Finish my two assignments.Study.
Get a money order and mail it.
Check the status of my packages.
Look into the mirror and say at least one positive thing about myself.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

By 1400 tomorrow I shall:
clean my damn room (done)
do laundry (done)
pack my things
make a list of things I need to get (done)
buy yoghurt (done)
buy the stuff on the list (done)
make travel plans as far as the middle east (done)
book stuff
get my leaving certificate (done and got a free t-shirt)
print out/find a hard copy of the book I'm reading
work out a travel fitness regime
decide what to do with the flour then do it (done)
eat the crocodile (done)
Charge electricals (done)
clean keyboard (done)
Be ready to leave Belgium. Huzzah!

tad bit ambitious there.
'tis 14:38 but I'ma keep going


----------



## blueingreen

today:
- clean up my kitchen, throw away trash
- do laundry and pack
- write a nice note for my friend for her birthday


----------



## sansd

- Cash check. I haven't cashed a check in a long time (eightish years) and am nervous about it.
Done. Don't feel good about it.

- Write paper. (urgh)

- Sleep.


----------



## darknightt

Today:

- Check e-mail, responsibilities piling up again
- Work on brochure & business card designs, next level
- Write out work tasklist tonight for prep for tomorrow
- Start work on 2 personal websites working on
- Shower
- Sleep


----------



## Mairie

Today I want to: 

-Write something. If I'm gonna be a writer, this needs to start happening more.
-Drive somewhere by myself. I haven't taken myself out for a week. I need to do some personal shopping today/tomorrow anyway.

Anything to get me out of bed....


----------



## darknightt

Yesterday checked off a few things...

X Check e-mail, responsibilities piling up again
X Work on brochure & business card designs, next level
- Write out work tasklist tonight for prep for tomorrow
- Start work on 2 personal websites working on
X Shower
X Sleep

Today:
- Shower
- Write out work tasklist
- Go grocery shopping and stock up
- Work on 2 personal websites
- Finalize brochure design
- Start mailer card design
- Plan out monthly finances, procrastating this


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

I am getting out of here this evening.
- Ring the bank (done)
- Finish booking places before quarter past five
- Print stuff before quarter to six
- Finish packing before quarter to seven
- Do final checks and leave before seven o' clock


----------



## Atari82

Actually follow my goals tommorrow
That's my goal lol


----------



## Western Front

Well I already woke up early today and did some exersize, so I'm really happy about that. The challenge will be to do the same tomorrow morning.

I am going to try to be engaged/enthusiastic at work.
I am going to study at least a half hour per subject after work.
Prepare for class observation tomorrow (nervous about that).


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

*sigh* Every day I try to get out of Belgium. And every day, something comes along and thwarts me.

Today:
- Go out and find ten euros (done)
- Ring the bank (done)
- Book somewhere to stay for the next few days (done)
- Write out itinerary and print of stuff that needs to be printed (done)
- Pack (done)
- Take out the rubbish (fail)
- Get out of this gosh forsaken heckhole. (fail) (done. Free! Free at last!)

My train to Brussels was late. Consequently, missed the train to Paris, wasted £100, traipsed all the way across this stupid city wearing a backpack almost half my own weight and back again in the middle of the night for nothing.
Love you Belgium.


----------



## dust3000

For 1st July: get those 10 things for my stupid diary thingy written.


----------



## sansd

- Finish at least three chapters in books (or at least spend three hours working on them).
- Do laundry.
- Clean something.
- Get rid of something.
- Do something about some of the paper piles.
- Avoid coffee.
- Go to bed by 10pm.


----------



## Melinda

Today - this morning - I will get off my butt and do a few things. I have not been productive all week for some reason. 

-Clean up the room (vacuum, put things away, etc) 
-Study (finish that practice test I failed to do yesterday, work on the section I'm having the most trouble with)


----------



## darknightt

Today:

- I want to learn a little about mobile app development, even if it's just watching a video or reading a website
- finish gaps in knowledge in a programming language
- work on 2 websites
- Start a sales manual I've been meaning to do
- Clean the house a little
- Prepare prints for Staples
- Keep on working on LinkedIn profile


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Finish at least three chapters in books (or at least spend three hours working on them).
> - Do laundry.
> - Clean something.
> - Get rid of something.
> - Do something about some of the paper piles.
> - Avoid coffee.
> - Go to bed by 10pm.


On Saturday, I only avoided coffee, threw away a box, and read a set of notes from OCW. I also took a walk, which I would have put on the list if I actually thought I'd do it. Yesterday was better; I read two chapters and half a set of course notes, threw away my broken hole punch I've been hanging on to for many months since I realized it was broken, did a load of laundry, took a brief walk, and bought groceries. Also didn't have coffee, but I think that's easier again now. I went to bed around midnight both nights (and couldn't sleep).

Today:
- Finish set of course notes and read another.
- Finish chapter started yesterday and read at least one more.
- Do another load of laundry (and also wash pillows, maybe).
- Go outside: either for a walk or to go to the library.
- Make dental appointment? :|
- Address some paper piles?
- Go to bed by 11pm.


----------



## blueingreen

My goals for today:
-Meditate for 30 minutes
-Write
-Go to studio & do stuff there for the afternoon
-Think up some goals for the month of July


----------



## Openyoureyes

-Find a journal in write in it about vida lol!
-Avoid coffee and tea
-Eat healthier
-Smile


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> My goals for today:
> -Meditate for 30 minutes
> -Write
> -Go to studio & do stuff there for the afternoon
> -Think up some goals for the month of July


Did everything for yesterday! And I even did some other things, so I'm feeling good about that.

Goals for today:
-Meditate for 30 minutes
-Write
-Study for GRE after I get back from the baseball game?


----------



## Who

when i wake up
shower
coffee
fill the form
continue work in the study til complete

coffee coffee coffee
1 day left to finish it


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Today:
> - Finish set of course notes and read another.
> - Finish chapter started yesterday and read at least one more.
> - Do another load of laundry (and also wash pillows, maybe).
> - Go outside: either for a walk or to go to the library.
> - Make dental appointment? :|
> - Address some paper piles?
> - Go to bed by 11pm.


Finished the set of course notes and read a couple of chapters, but not what I meant to. Went to bed after 2am. It's 4:30pm now and I've done nothing useful today except try to fax forms through a website.

For the rest of the day:
- Chop and eat the cucumber so I don't end up having to throw it away.
- Dishes.
- Prepare package for shipping.
- Finish textbook chapter, start on next one.
- Attempt to call about prereq review a few more times before they close (I've already tried about five times and gotten no answer).
- Go outside: walk or library.


----------



## sansd

blueingreen said:


> Did everything for yesterday! And I even did some other things, so I'm feeling good about that.


Congrats on meeting your goals.


----------



## blueingreen

thanks carambola 



blueingreen said:


> -Meditate for 30 minutes
> -Write
> -Study for GRE after I get back from the baseball game?


Got everything done yesterday but the GRE studying.

Goals for today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Return library books
-Visit my friend and her new cat if she's available
-Get to sleep earlier tonight
-Write if I have a little free time


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Goals for today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Return library books
> -Visit my friend and her new cat if she's available
> -Get to sleep earlier tonight
> -Write if I have a little free time


Did everything yesterday but the writing.

Today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Head to library to pick up a few new books
-Go to starbucks and do some writing and reading there
-Take a few friends out to dinner
-Get to sleep earlier than 3:30am


----------



## sansd

- Obtain and eat food, because right now I don't have anything I'm likely to eat.
- Finish that textbook chapter and read another.
- Make some sort of progress toward my room and/or the living room being less cluttered.
- Pick up books at library before holds expire.


----------



## Amirreza

Love this thread
today's almost over, so here's my list for tomorrow:

-Make an appointment with the eye doctor
-Make a business related phone call I've been dreading since god knows when

That's it, I guess I'd call that a day


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Head to library to pick up a few new books
> -Go to starbucks and do some writing and reading there
> -Take a few friends out to dinner
> -Get to sleep earlier than 3:30am


Finished everything yesterday.  Well, except the sleep thing because I got to bed like 2 minutes before that, but I'm counting it.

Goals today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Go to job interview (was feeling very anxious about this last night)
-Go thrift shopping 
-Work in studio later
-Begin cleaning my room
-Get to sleep before 3:15 am


----------



## cybernaut

*Sigh..*stayed up late and woke up late again. The sad part is that I always end up hating how much of the day I missed.

*Anyway I'll spend the rest of this day..*
-Learning Arabic and brushing up on my Spanish
-Write/Read
-Trying to improve my SA via these self-help tools
-Improve my robotic handwriting before college starts back up in August
-Avoiding this damn laptop..if I need the internet I'll use my crappy phone
-Eat some left overs
-Play videogames with my bro
-GETTING TO SLEEP EARLIER

*
Later on tonight
*-Go on "foodwishes" YT channel and learn more recipes
-Finish compiling my cookbook


----------



## sansd

- Work on living room a bit before my mom gets here.
- Deal with my mom.
- Get her to take me to the library so I can pick up books?
- _Finish that chapter_ and read another.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Goals today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Go to job interview (was feeling very anxious about this last night)
> -Go thrift shopping
> -Work in studio later
> -Begin cleaning my room
> -Get to sleep before 3:15 am


Accomplished everything for yesterday, and the interview went fine.

Goals today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Go to target to get misc. things
-Fold and put away laundry
-Get to sleep tonight before 3 am


----------



## darknightt

Tonight, I plan to:

- Everything web...work on personal website
- Write about one online tech article on programming android apps
- Work on work related website
- Organize portfolio work (for web)


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Accomplished everything for yesterday, and the interview went fine.
> 
> Goals today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Go to target to get misc. things
> -Fold and put away laundry
> -Get to sleep tonight before 3 am


Did everything yesterday but the sleep... didnt get to sleep until about 4:30 am. ops Oh well.

Goals today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Do some reading & writing
-Get to sleep before 3am


----------



## doIt

Today I plan to:

- follow morning regimen
- work while at work
- make eye contact, smile and say hi to every person I see in the office. Extend conversation where appropriate.
- make someone feel good today at work - compliment, ask questions about others
- do my cross training


----------



## Parcius

For today:

- spend some time in the garden
- clean my room
- go to the store maybe
- whiten my teeth (weekly)
- maybe go for a walk


----------



## darknightt

Almost there:

- Register my small business name with the county clerk
- Print out proofs for business cards, brochures, mailers
- Print out a few chapters on IOS/Droid app development
- Start a sales manual for small business so I don't get tongue tied with clients
- Take out the garbage
- Finish with laundry this morning
- Do regular work


----------



## softshock11

-Organize my desk
-Wash the dishes i left overnight
-Meditate
-Finish a few chapters of my book
-Exercise


----------



## sansd

- Look for a doctor.
- _Finish the chapter_. Read another old textbook chapter and a new one.
- Ship something.
- Laundry and dishes
- Work on cleaning and organization.
- Eat vegetables.
- Go for a walk.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Do some reading & writing
> -Get to sleep before 3am


Did everything yesterday.

Goals today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Go to parents house and sort through old things in my room
-Go on a short bike ride or walk in the neighborhood around my parents house
-Get to sleep tonight before 2:45 am


----------



## doIt

doIt said:


> Today I plan to:
> 
> - follow morning regimen
> - work while at work
> - make eye contact, smile and say hi to every person I see in the office. Extend conversation where appropriate.
> - make someone feel good today at work - compliment, ask questions about others
> - do my cross training


I completed all of these except for not saying hi to everyone in office.

Keep it going!

Same goes for tomorrow, but I'll add on the following goals:

- ask a question in each session at work. Why? To learn how to voice my opinion, be assertive, confident.
- catch myself if thinking about things I cannot change. Why? To save myself time, anguish, energy

I've realized it's important to ask yourself "how so", "why", etc. if possible. Add meaning to the goals.

doIt.


----------



## Boring Loser

I couldn't sleep at all so i've given up trying to. My plans for today:

Make breakfast.
Eat breakfast.
Take a walk and swim. Which is something I've never done in the morning but i want to try it out.
Send out mail that needs to be sent out.
Watch a movie.
Some cleaning.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Go to parents house and sort through old things in my room
> -Go on a short bike ride or walk in the neighborhood around my parents house
> -Get to sleep tonight before 2:45 am


Didn't get to sleep until 5:30am last night x_x. Really having trouble with that.

Goals today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Print and begin filling out forms for work
-Be ready for bed by 2:30am
-Get to sleep by 3am


----------



## darknightt

By the end of the day I need to:
- Finish writing marketing analysis for website building
- Go through entire design process, stylesheets, code work
- Finish programming CMS client system
- Write one personal tech article

- Make spaghetti for dinner
- Rough draft sales promo guide
- Pull in garbage bins and make space in garage for car
- Watch tv


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Look for a doctor.
> - _Finish the chapter_. Read another old textbook chapter and a new one.
> - Ship something.
> - Laundry and dishes
> - Work on cleaning and organization.
> - Eat vegetables.
> - Go for a walk.


I did dishes, ate vegetables, and put a package out.

It's approaching 8pm now, and though I keep trying to go to bed by 10 and actually going to bed around 12, I also keep not sleeping until daytime, so I think I might just wait until I feel tired.  In any case, I hope to read that chapter and take a walk once it's dark. I really should look for a doctor, too, even if I'd have to wait a bit to call. My stupid large, irregular weird birthmark/mole thing has darkened/reddened quite a bit.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Goals today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Print and begin filling out forms for work
> -Be ready for bed by 2:30am
> -Get to sleep by 3am


Closer to the right time yesterday, I think I got to sleep around 3:30 am.

Goals today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Send e-mail to my boss
-Set up appointment at apple store
-Be ready for bed by 2:30am
-Get to sleep by 3am


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I did dishes, ate vegetables, and put a package out.
> 
> It's approaching 8pm now, and though I keep trying to go to bed by 10 and actually going to bed around 12, I also keep not sleeping until daytime, so I think I might just wait until I feel tired.  In any case, I hope to read that chapter and take a walk once it's dark. I really should look for a doctor, too, even if I'd have to wait a bit to call. My stupid large, irregular weird birthmark/mole thing has darkened/reddened quite a bit.


I didn't do the reading or take a walk. I went to bed before 2am but didn't sleep at all, so _maybe_ that will help me sleep early tonight. I found a nearby doctor last night and called right at 9am this morning to try to make an appointment, which is really good considering I've been avoiding making one for years. It went better than my last attempt several months ago.

Today:
- Make doctor's appointment. (Done)
- Try e-mailing instructor of online course to ask about on-campus meetings again. (Done)
- Eat vegetables.
- Read the textbook chapter.
- Cleaning, organization, laundry, dishes--do _something_ in this area.
- Go for a walk.
- Go to bed by 10pm


----------



## sparkle1

For tomorrow -

*Go to work.

*Eat a healthy lunch and try to drink at least five glasses of water thought the day. 

*Come home and clean. 

*Make a healthy dinner.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Eat vegetables.
> - Read the textbook chapter.
> - Cleaning, organization, laundry, dishes--do _something_ in this area.
> - Go for a walk.
> - Go to bed by 10pm


Did okayish on vegetables, did dishes, only walked to the store a block away. Realized I still had no clean socks and didn't think I should walk much in flip flops, plus it was late. Went to bed before 12:30 (but didn't get anywhere near falling asleep until around 7, when I just had to move, and then got up :|).

Same goals for today. Should get some socks clean. I'm just going to go to bed during the day if I feel tired enough later, though. I'll try to wait until after 5 or 6.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Goals today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Send e-mail to my boss
> -Set up appointment at apple store
> -Be ready for bed by 2:30am
> -Get to sleep by 3am


Did everything but didn't get to sleep until 4:30am.

Goals today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Go to apple store and get my computer sorted out
-Do some reading in the late afternoon


----------



## sansd

Yesterday:
Vegetables - sort of.
Chapter - no.
Cleaning - washed sheets and pillows.
Walk - no.
Bed by 10pm - 12ish, I think.

Same today, but also read a chapter from the book I'm reading for a book club. Still need to get some socks clean.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Did everything but didn't get to sleep until 4:30am.
> 
> Goals today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Go to apple store and get my computer sorted out
> -Do some reading in the late afternoon


Everything done yesterday 

Today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Call school and doctors office (already done)
-Read and write in the afternoon


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Yesterday:
> Vegetables - sort of.
> Chapter - no.
> Cleaning - washed sheets and pillows.
> Walk - no.
> Bed by 10pm - 12ish, I think.
> 
> Same today, but also read a chapter from the book I'm reading for a book club. Still need to get some socks clean.


Did a little cleaning, had some vegetables, went to bed a bit after 11:00 (then still didn't fall asleep until after 6am). Still not doing the walks or textbook reading.

Same for today, and I'd also like to go to Whole Foods (which is harder to get to than the store where I normally buy groceries).


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Call school and doctors office (already done)
> -Read and write in the afternoon


Woops, I forgot to post yesterday, so I guess I didn't have any goals. But I did everything from 2 days ago, and I had a really nice and productive day yesterday, so it's all good.

Goals for today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Do laundry
-Do dishes
-Go on bike ride (Done)
-Make a list of things to be done in the apartment
-Sleep at 2:25


----------



## sansd

Yesterday:
- Could have done better with the vegetables.
- Read a few pages from the textbook chapter, but still didn't finish it.
- Read the chapter from the book for the book club, plus most of the next one.
- Did dishes.
- Still didn't go for a walk.
- Went to bed around 11 (still didn't fall asleep until probably about 6 hours later)
- Decided to wait until Monday to go to WF.

Today:
- Eat vegetables, which will probably require that I also obtain some.
- Finish the book club book.
- Cleaning/laundry/organization. Maybe start with my desktop.
- Finish the textbook chapter.
- Figure out if I am shipping anything tomorrow and get it ready.
- Go for a walk.
- Bed by 10, maybe. Seems hopeless.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Woops, I forgot to post yesterday, so I guess I didn't have any goals. But I did everything from 2 days ago, and I had a really nice and productive day yesterday, so it's all good.
> 
> Goals for today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Do laundry
> -Do dishes
> -Go on bike ride (Done)
> -Make a list of things to be done in the apartment
> -Sleep at 2:25


Everything but the sleep time. Didnt sleep till 5:30 and then woke up at 8:30 so... :stu

today i'm gonna begin really studying intensely for the GRE. Hope to put in a few hours of studying at the library. 

Goals:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Head to library to study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours studying)
-Read at library
-Walk somewhere quiet & eat lunch outdoors
-Try and meet up with my friend who's coming in town today
-Sleep just whenever i get tired tonight


----------



## sansd

- Finish book
- Clean desk
- Finish textbook chapter
- Attend book meet-up 
- Go to WF on way home
- Laundry?


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Goals:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Head to library to study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours studying)
> -Read at library
> -Walk somewhere quiet & eat lunch outdoors
> -Try and meet up with my friend who's coming in town today
> -Sleep just whenever i get tired tonight


Good morning everyone  my goals today are pretty much identical to yesterday... especially:

-Meditate 30 minutes
-Head to library to study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours studying)
-Tonight gonna try to sleep around 12:45 (same time i slept last night)


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Finish book
> - Clean desk
> - Finish textbook chapter
> - Attend book meet-up
> - Go to WF on way home
> - Laundry?


I went to the book club meeting (bleh ) and WF. That's it.

Today: Do the rest and eat as well as I can (also avoid caffeine).


----------



## blueingreen

Feeling kinda lame today but hey, gotta keep moving.

Goals today:
-Call doctors office (done)
-Find library card & renew books
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
-Get to sleep tonight around 1:30


----------



## CrimsonRaven

Well I HAD plans to hang out with friends but then we had severe thunderstorms and I could barely see where I was going to I postponed them for tomorrow.

So I guess my goal today is use the spinach in my fridge before it goes bad, and maybe look for a job...but I doubt it lol


----------



## sansd

Ate close to how I wanted and avoided caffeine, but otherwise didn't get anything done, so pretty much the same things for today:

- Eat decently and avoid caffeine
- Ship something?
- Finish book
- Clean desk
- Finish textbook chapter and read another
- Laundry (socks)
- Walk
- Make a list of things I might mention at my appointment tomorrow


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Call doctors office (done)
> -Find library card & renew books
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
> -Get to sleep tonight around 1:30


Successful day yesterday :]

Goals today:
-meditate 30 minutes
-renew library card & renew books
-study for gre (aim for 1-2 hours)


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Ate close to how I wanted and avoided caffeine, but otherwise didn't get anything done, so pretty much the same things for today:
> 
> - Eat decently and avoid caffeine
> - Ship something?
> - Finish book
> - Clean desk
> - Finish textbook chapter and read another
> - Laundry (socks)
> - Walk
> - Make a list of things I might mention at my appointment tomorrow


Did nothing. Got sucked into reading stuff on the internet with dozens of browser tabs open at all times and couldn't get away until I went to bed at 3am.

Same goals today plus be on time to appointment.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Goals today:
> -meditate 30 minutes
> -renew library card & renew books
> -study for gre (aim for 1-2 hours)


Did the first two but didn't remember to study until late in the day, when I was too tired to study.

Goals today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Turn in materials to job
-Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)


----------



## zombienoise

Day is already over so I'll do a list for tomorrow!
-get through my phone interview without hanging up.
-take my pups for a long walk.
-read more than my usual one chapter of Dune.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Goals today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Turn in materials to job
> -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)


Got everything done yesterday, now waiting to hear back from my job about training.

My main goals for today were:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Take GRE practice test

and i already did those so tonight I'm gonna celebrate by seeing dark knight. 8) Tomorrow I'm def. gonna take a break from studying, maybe just do some reading during the day.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Take GRE practice test
> 
> and i already did those so tonight I'm gonna celebrate by seeing dark knight. 8) Tomorrow I'm def. gonna take a break from studying, maybe just do some reading during the day.


I really enjoyed it. 

Today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Continue cleaning kitchen
-Fold laundry
-Do some reading
~Maybe head home later and swim?


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Continue cleaning kitchen
> -Fold laundry
> -Do some reading
> ~Maybe head home later and swim?


Good day yesterday.

Todays goals:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-E-mail my sister
-Head home to help parents with something?


----------



## ssalamone

Goals for work:

1. Submit expense report for training 
2. Submit phone bill reimbursement

Goals for life:

1. Fold law laundry
2. Go running
3. Cook dinner - possibly thinking Curry Chicken Salad.


----------



## Sleeper92

go out,buy a gun,put it in your mouth,chicken out ........


----------



## staringatthesky

Go to bank, buy a book, buy some food necessary for survival, and not be depressed


----------



## cpuzManiac

finish my presentation that i have to give to a group of software engineers tomorrow.

eat fruits for a snack instead of chips or candy

study after work instead of playing video games or watching movies


----------



## blueingreen

Sleeper92 said:


> go out,buy a gun,put it in your mouth,chicken out ........


dont do that!! do something that will make you feel good


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Todays goals:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -E-mail my sister
> -Head home to help parents with something?


Got everything done yesterday...

today's goals:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Order light online
-Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
-Do some journaling


----------



## sansd

- Clean desk.
- Deal with clothes/boxes some.
- Read three chapters.
- Chop onion/make soup?
- Go for a walk tonight.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Order light online
> -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
> -Do some journaling


let's see, today i want to:

-meditate 30 minutes
-study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
-Go home & help my mom w/ something


----------



## cpuzManiac

cpuzManiac said:


> finish my presentation that i have to give to a group of software engineers tomorrow.
> 
> eat fruits for a snack instead of chips or candy
> 
> study after work instead of playing video games or watching movies


a day late but got through my top through goals from monday. my presentation went good, was nervous but not nearly as much as i thought i would be.

ate a banana and then grapes for a snack instead of my usualy cookies/candy.

last goal not so much, ended up watching a movie instead of studying. oh well, ill do it today then.

new goals for today:

*study (for my IT certification) after work instead of playing video games or watching movies*

*do my laundry*

*work on my essay-thingy-paper *


----------



## Hiccups

> *Ghost*
> In general, seeing ghosts in your dreams symbolizes aspects of yourself that you fear. This may involve a painful memory, guilt, or some repressed thoughts. You may be anxious about your ability to achieve something in real life. Or, you may be afraid of death and dying.


-____-


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -meditate 30 minutes
> -study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
> -Go home & help my mom w/ something


Yesterday I didn't study for the GRE, or I really only kinda-studied. So that's back on the list today.

Today's goals
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
-Call dad later


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
> -Call dad later


hey everyone  yesterday i was so busy, it was my mom's birthday and I was helping my sister with something, that i forgot to make any goals. back today though :

-Go to farmer's market & get veggies ( done )
-meditate 30 minutes
-help paint a room @ parents house
-study later for gre if time permits

hope everyone is having a great day~


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Go to farmer's market & get veggies ( done )
> -meditate 30 minutes
> -help paint a room @ parents house
> -study later for gre if time permits


Didnt get around to the GRE studying, but otherwise a good day yesterday.

today:
-go home and help my parents paint again
-come back and cook food for this thing im going to
-meditate later if time
-study gre later if time.


----------



## sansd

- Go for a walk (went for a very short one around 6am)
- Buy vegetables (did this at the end of the walk)
- Think about schedule.
- Organization/cleaning (laundry would be good)
- Read textbooks, though I might be too tired for this.
- Stretch in the evening and go to bed around when it gets dark.
- Sleep, somehow.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> today:
> -go home and help my parents paint again
> -come back and cook food for this thing im going to
> -meditate later if time
> -study gre later if time.


Similar stuff today:
-Help my mom (done)
-Meditate 30 minutes 
-Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
-run later tonight


----------



## catcharay

Read my notes 
Write cover letters 
Grocery shopping 
Write up my assessment schedule 
Try to be positive


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Help my mom (done)
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
> -run later tonight


Did everything yesterday but the GRE studying.

Today is my first day at my new job! I'm nervous but also excited, I think.
Goals today:
-Return library books (done)
 -Meditate 30 minutes (done)
 -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours) (done)
-Go to my first day of work! (done)


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Return library books (done)
> -Meditate 30 minutes (done)
> -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours) (done)
> -Go to my first day of work! (done)


Woops, forgot to post my goals today. they were
-Meditate 30 minutes (done)
-Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
-Go running later if time


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Woops, forgot to post my goals today. they were
> -Meditate 30 minutes (done)
> -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
> -Go running later if time


Woops, forgot to post my goals for yesterday.

Today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
-Run later if time
-Write

 hope everyone's having a good day


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Study for GRE (aim for 1-2 hours)
> -Run later if time
> -Write


Well I didn't get much done off my list for yesterday, but it was a bit of a busy day, so... I'll give myself a break. Today will prob. be busy as well so I'll go light.

Today: -Meditate 30 minutes
-Write
-Run later if time

Feeling kinda crappy today but just gotta keep myself in motion.


----------



## marokji

Today the restaurant that i applied to for a P/T job called me. I was so happy, i mean none of the previous places contacted me. The thing is, i told them i was only going to work for one month, they seemed hesitated, maybe i should not have said that. They still wanted an interview though, it's next tuesday. I hope they will hire me. I'm not in need of money, i just want some work experiences.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today: -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Write
> -Run later if time


i didnt run yesterday because it started storming, but I did go for a run this morning.

My goals today are/were
-Go running (done)
-Meditate 30 minutes (done)
-Go to target/home depot to get stuff (done)
-Clean my apartment (done)


----------



## sansd

I'll keep it simple for tomorrow:
Read/study from textbook (or other books I've been meaning to study from).
Ice wrist at least twice.


----------



## DavidJacobsen

Take a bath and go to the library to borrow a new book. I might even shave today.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Go running (done)
> -Meditate 30 minutes (done)
> -Go to target/home depot to get stuff (done)
> -Clean my apartment (done)


everything done yesterday 

today my goals are:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Bike to school
-At school, read, write, or study for the gre

:idea


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I'll keep it simple for tomorrow:
> Read/study from textbook (or other books I've been meaning to study from).
> Ice wrist at least twice.


I iced my wrist once. Same tomorrow.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> today my goals are:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Bike to school
> -At school, read, write, or study for the gre


I didn't meditate yesterday, but I did go running which I guess makes up for it? I had a good day regardless.

Things to do today:
-Meditate 30 minutes
-Go out and VOTE
-Head home and sort through some more of my old stuff
-Maybe go swimming later?
-Read


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> I didn't meditate yesterday, but I did go running which I guess makes up for it? I had a good day regardless.
> 
> Things to do today:
> -Meditate 30 minutes
> -Go out and VOTE
> -Head home and sort through some more of my old stuff
> -Maybe go swimming later?
> -Read


to do today:
-mail off package
-sell CDs at store
-sell clothes at store
-Take things home


----------



## yna

- Do the dishes 
- Call and finally book a couple of appointments 
- Need to straighten out stuff for scholarship app before deadline 
- Reply to some school-related emails 
- Reschedule a plan with a friend 
- Gym later


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> to do today:
> -mail off package
> -sell CDs at store
> -sell clothes at store
> -Take things home


did everything yesterday

today:
-meditate 30 minutes
-mail off package


----------



## yna

- More dishes to wash 
- A couple of calls to make 
- Learn to make sushi 
- Gym later
- Go to school, pick up some paperwork 
- Post office, mail a package


----------



## catcharay

Read my notes


----------



## darknightt

- Finish work relationship website
- Take out garbage
- Finish enrolling into classes
- Review phonegap mobile apps notes
- Go to bookstore and finish up some freelance work
- Play poker in the evening


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I'll keep it simple for tomorrow:
> Read/study from textbook (or other books I've been meaning to study from).
> Ice wrist at least twice.


Still haven't managed to do this. I'll try tomorrow. Also:
- Return library books
- Go to WF
- Go for a walk
- Get rid of something


----------



## Mia Q

Ah, its been a while since I've posted here.

Tomorrow:
Wake up at 6
Read through at least 2 lectures.
Tidy room
Visit chemist
Attend meetup


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> today:
> -meditate 30 minutes
> -mail off package


Did both of these things yesterday. Today I want to enjoy the good weather!

goals:
-ride my bike and take my camera out
-send off packages after 1pm


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> goals:
> -ride my bike and take my camera out
> -send off packages after 1pm


Did this stuff yesterday!

My goals for today are/were:
-Take the gre (DONE!!!!!!!)
-Mail off packages (done)

and now I'm relaxing, no further plans for the day


----------



## sansd

blueingreen said:


> -Take the gre (DONE!!!!!!!)


How did it go?


----------



## blueingreen

carambola said:


> How did it go?


It went fine. I won't have to take it again and I'm so glad to have it behind me.


----------



## yna

- More phone calls 
- Go to the bank 
- Mail off package (I keep putting this off)
- Post ads to sell my old textbooks 
- Find other sellers to buy new textbooks 
- Gym later
- About to wash a mountain of dirty dishes now


----------



## blueingreen

Woops I didn't put up goals yesterday.

Today's goals:
-Mail off two more packages
-Return books to the library?
-Head home
-meditate later if time


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today's goals:
> -Mail off two more packages
> -Return books to the library?
> -Head home
> -meditate later if time


didnt get to meditate yesterday but I'll do that today.

today's goals:
-meditate 30 minutes
-send off a package
-go for a bike ride?


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm gonna jack off all day.


----------



## Lostinanxiety

-Wake up take medication 
-Get ready 
-Be normal 
-Step up employment search 
-Stop thinking about suicide 
-I have no idea


----------



## laura024

To do:

-Schedule oil change
-Sell old textbooks
-Rent new textbooks
-Create diet and fitness plan
-Decide what to do about the GRE


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> today's goals:
> -meditate 30 minutes
> -send off a package
> -go for a bike ride?


did everything yesterday! todays goals:
-meditate
-go home and make a phone call

i think thats it for today? !


----------



## blueingreen

today:
-meditate
-go to work


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp

My buddy's moving back to the east coast so we throwing him a welcome back party later. Gonna make it a goal to talk to at least 5 new people there!


----------



## sansd

- Ice hand/wrist twice
- Work on organization (Table? Papers? Shelves? Boxes? Clothes?)
- Read/study 3pm-4pm
- Cook beans, without screwing them up.
- Laundry?
- Think about schedule.
- Look into white noise machines or recordings.
- Start on letter about medical bills?


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Goals for tomorrow:
- Not be ill (fail. But considerably more success than yesterday)
- Be awake to sell things (done)
- Make a profit (done)
- Take notes from all books (fail)
- Formulate notes into structure they will be in in essay (fail)
- Limit sugar intake (done)
- Be nice to my stepmother (fail)


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> today:
> -meditate
> -go to work


did it! yesterday i went swimming and cleaned my apartment.

today i'm feeling very reclusive. i may go to the coffee shop and read later. 
goals
-meditate 
-maybe go to coffee shop to read and write (but dont get coffee! messes up my sleep cycle)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

- Take notes from all books and finish with four hours (fail)
- Formulate notes into structure they will be in in essay and finish with four hours (fail)
- Rent DVDs and make notes and finish with four hours (fail)
- Remember to go to the dentist (done)


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Ice hand/wrist twice
> - Work on organization (Table? Papers? Shelves? Boxes? Clothes?)
> - Read/study 3pm-4pm
> - Cook beans, without screwing them up.
> - Laundry?
> - Think about schedule.
> - Look into white noise machines or recordings.
> - Start on letter about medical bills?


Sort of thought about my schedule, and cooked beans but screwed them up. Otherwise, nothing. Doing any of this, except the beans, would be good today.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Tomorrow:
- Finish taking notes from books (3.5 hours)
- Finish taking notes from films (3 hours)
- Have a ready-to-go essay plan for the next day (2 hours)
- tidy room (20 mins)
- ring the bank (5 mins)
- do not pay for any hold baggage


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -meditate
> -maybe go to coffee shop to read and write (but dont get coffee! messes up my sleep cycle)


cool, did both those things yesterday.

today my goals were to meditate and go to work and I did both of those.

Tomorrow I'm taking my friend to school and after that I'm going to try to get rid of some books or list more video games on ebay. One of my focuses lately has been getting rid of excess things in my apartment as I'm planning to move next spring/summer. Will potentially edit this post tomorrow if I have new plans. :^)


----------



## Neo1234

Gotta go for an interview tomorrow morning,have to get prepared for that


----------



## Kascheritt

-Go to shop and buy oatmeal for tomorrow's breakfast.
-Jump rope & exercise.
-Water all plants. 
-Make a plan for weight lifting and diet.


----------



## sansd

Tonight:
Take a walk (done), leave computer alone once I return (not done), avoid fluorescent lights as much as possible (eh), shower (done), be in bed before 2am (almost?). ETA: stretch before bed (will do quickly)

For when I get up, assuming I manage to sleep:
- Ice hand/wrist twice.
- Work on organization (boxes, papers, clothes).
- Read/study an hour.
- Cook lentils, without screwing them up.
- Laundry.
- Think about schedule.
- Look into white noise machines or recordings.
- Start on letter about medical bills? and/or call my mom about them.
- Eat better.
- Go to WF (or check other store for produce).
- Make sure appointment alarms are set for Thursday.


----------



## DefendAll

get up
go back to sleep
AND Repeat


----------



## Mung Bean Cake

goals for today:
-Go grocery shopping
-finish 1 of 2 aleks assignments
-Message back at least 5 people 
-light cardio for an hour
-finish translating a chapter 
-finish that comic I keep putting off
-eat lunch before 3 and dinner before 10 
-quit holing self in room with laptop


----------



## Kascheritt

-Visit the dentist.
-Buy some milk.
-Do simple light exercises and rest.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

- Finish taking notes from books 
- Finish taking notes from films 
- Have a ready-to-go essay plan for the next day 

I. Will. Finish. This.


----------



## sansd

- Figure our how much money I need to bring to appointment, and in what form (Call insurance company and office?   ). Obtain/transfer money as necessary.
- Be on time to appointment. Express to dermatologist that I need to get the thing off my back even if it's not malignant. Mention other things I've been wondering about (make a list beforehand?).
- Try to do some of the things in my last post.


----------



## blueingreen

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> I. Will. Finish. This.


You Will!!

Not too much in the plans today for me.

-Meditate (done)
-Take old clothes to good will
-Work tonight


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

-notes from books (done)
-essay plan one (done)
-essay one (done)
-essay plan two (done)
-essay two (done)
-essay plan three (done)
-essay three (done)
-english notes (done)
-french writing (done)

9/9


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Figure our how much money I need to bring to appointment, and in what form (Call insurance company and office?   ). Obtain/transfer money as necessary.
> - Be on time to appointment. Express to dermatologist that I need to get the thing off my back even if it's not malignant. Mention other things I've been wondering about (make a list beforehand?).
> - Try to do some of the things in my last post.


First two done, and also this:


carambola said:


> - Go to WF (or check other store for produce).


Today:
- Laundry
- Dishes
- Read/study
- Ice hand/wrist
- Try e-mailing doctor about trazodone prescription? (Done!)
- Organization (table, boxes, clothes, papers, shelves)
- Go to store
- Think about schedule
- Decide on statics class, textbook?
- Walk
- Stretch before bed


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Laundry
> - Dishes
> - Read/study
> - Ice hand/wrist
> - Try e-mailing doctor about trazodone prescription? (Done!)
> - Organization (table, boxes, clothes, papers, shelves)
> - Go to store
> - Think about schedule
> - Decide on statics class, textbook?
> - Walk
> - Stretch before bed


Done: one load of dishes (still have many more), iced hand once, e-mailed doctor, went to the store

Today:
- *Laundry
- Eat well
- Dishes (Edit: one load done)
- Read/study
- Ice hand/wrist
- *Organization (table, boxes, clothes, papers, shelves) and cleaning (really want to get things more under control before classes start Monday)
- Think about schedule
- Decide on statics class, textbook? Or maybe not decide until I go to my other classes, but look over everything available.
- Walk
- Stretch before bed


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Today:
> - *Laundry
> - Eat well
> - Dishes
> - Read/study
> - Ice hand/wrist
> - *Organization (table, boxes, clothes, papers, shelves) and cleaning (really want to get things more under control before classes start Monday)
> - Think about schedule
> - Decide on statics class, textbook? Or maybe not decide until I go to my other classes, but look over everything available.
> - Walk
> - Stretch before bed


Iced my hand once, did one load of dishes. Didn't walk, but did exercise in my living room. Same today, still with the emphasis on getting my environment in order before classes start tomorrow. I should also try to read some more from the textbook I'll have to bring back tomorrow.


----------



## Common Misconception

Today's goal(s):

follow the list I made a while ago
and relax before school tomorrow


----------



## Hiccups

http://blackacrebrewing.com/hey.swf

such a great way to start my day, even if it is 1pm.


----------



## Kascheritt

-Use elliptical trainer for 1 hour ( DONE )


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Activate card
- Start E&M assignment
- Do some stuff from previous list
- Remember the kale


----------



## blueingreen

and my first day of school...

eat breakfast 
take a shower 
meditate 
pack a lunch 
head to school 
buy a planner
begin working on readings
go to class
go to work


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Activate card
> - Start E&M assignment
> - Do some stuff from previous list
> - Remember the kale


Activated card. Remembered the kale, but did not cook it.

Tomorrow:
- Start E&M assignment
- Be on time
- Desk, shelves, table, boxes . . .
- Wash sheets?
- Try to mail insurance thing?
- Cook and eat the kale


----------



## vanishingpt

Won't be up early tomorrow to make the list so here it is now:

- Go to the training session
- Leave a good impression hopefully
- Come home
- Do yoga
- Relax
- Clean up room hopefully


----------



## Kascheritt

- Exercise on elliptical trainer for one hour.
- Count calories -_-


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Activated card. Remembered the kale, but did not cook it.
> 
> Tomorrow:
> - Start E&M assignment
> - Be on time
> - Desk, shelves, table, boxes . . .
> - Wash sheets?
> - Try to mail insurance thing?
> - Cook and eat the kale


I was on time. The rest for tomorrow.


----------



## sansd

Started the assignment, cooked the kale.

Tomorrow:
- Get practice room key if i feel up to going to 9am class. Went to the class, but did not get a key because I don't know if that students in that class can get them.
- Return books due to library (after class if I go, and otherwise in the evening). Done.
- Drop off package. Done.
- Drop other physics class. Done.
- Dishes. Two loads done.
- Start soaking beans. Done.
- Sheets and other laundry. Two loads done.
- Scan stuff?
- Look at material for online course, do problems if I decide I should
- Rewrite E&M notes and do at least three more homework problems. Notes rewritten and scanned. No homework done.
- Organization (papers, get rid of stuff, desk, table, shelves, clothes)
- Buy and eat vegetables.
- Walk.
- Stretch before bed.

Moving to probably Monday or later:
- Mail insurance thing.
- Cancel doctor's appointment?
- Make removal appointment?
- Call my mom?
- Return/exchange sunglasses?
- Pick up trazodone?


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Try to go through all materials for online course. Looked at some of the notes.
- E&M Homework. Maybe also rewrite lab. Two problems done and rewritten.
- Work on cleaning and organization (at least "in progress" shelves and desk, if nothing else).
- Ice hand/wrist.
- Buy food. Done.
- Cook beans. Done.
- Exercise/walk.


----------



## sansd

I feel a little strange being the only person posting here.

Similar for tomorrow:
- Dishes
- Finish going through materials for online course.
- Rewrite earlier problems, do at least two more. Rewrite lab.
- Work on cleaning and organization ("in progress" shelves, desk).
- Ice hand/wrist.
- Buy food.
- Eat decently.
- Exercise/walk.


----------



## Owl-99

I am posting this just so you won't feel strange. :teeth


----------



## sansd

bigblue38 said:


> I am posting this just so you won't feel strange. :teeth


Thanks.


----------



## louiselouisa

buy a toaster oven and some ingredients.


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Eat healthy foods
Do some exercise
Study some French


----------



## sansd

I finished going through last week's chapter for the online course, but nothing else. I bought food and walked to the store (farther away than the usual one). 

Tomorrow:
- Dishes
- Look over online course notes and homework problems. Take quiz afterward?
- EM: Rewrite earlier problems, do four more? Rewrite lab.
- Work on cleaning and organization ("in progress" shelves, desk).
- Ice hand/wrist.
- Eat decently.
- Exercise/walk.


----------



## Owl-99

^ Just thought I would post here again in a supportive capacity.


----------



## sansd

bigblue38 said:


> ^ Just thought I would post here again in a supportive capacity.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I finished going through last week's chapter for the online course, but nothing else. I bought food and walked to the store (farther away than the usual one).
> 
> Tomorrow:
> - Dishes
> - Look over online course notes and homework problems. Take quiz afterward?
> - EM: Rewrite earlier problems, do four more? Rewrite lab.
> - Work on cleaning and organization ("in progress" shelves, desk).
> - Ice hand/wrist.
> - Eat decently.
> - Exercise/walk.


Did dishes, looked through the homework problems, and walked.

Tomorrow:
- Dishes
- Take quiz.
- Cancel doctor's appointment.
- Prepare insurance thing for mailing, and mail it if possible.
- EM: Rewrite earlier problems and do more (six to be on schedule, but I probably won't do that many). Rewrite lab.
- Work on cleaning and organization ("in progress" shelves, desk).
- Ice hand/wrist.
- Eat decently.
- Exercise/walk.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Today:
-Check email (done)
-Do the thing
-Respond to email
-Email landlord (decided against)
-Eat sensibly


----------



## yna

Go back to school. :blank


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Did dishes, looked through the homework problems, and walked.
> 
> Tomorrow:
> - Dishes
> - Take quiz.
> - Cancel doctor's appointment.
> - Prepare insurance thing for mailing, and mail it if possible.
> - EM: Rewrite earlier problems and do more (six to be on schedule, but I probably won't do that many). Rewrite lab.
> - Work on cleaning and organization ("in progress" shelves, desk).
> - Ice hand/wrist.
> - Eat decently.
> - Exercise/walk.


I took the quiz (but ended up not answering most of it because a diagram was unclear and I ran out of time trying to find/correct mistakes :bah) and walked to the store. Same for today, except no quiz, plus the following:

- Try to look at old notes before class if I get the chance.
- Be on time.
- Finish reading textbook chapter.
- Rewrite today's lecture notes?


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I took the quiz (but ended up not answering most of it because a diagram was unclear and I ran out of time trying to find/correct mistakes :bah) and walked to the store. Same for today, except no quiz, plus the following:
> 
> - Try to look at old notes before class if I get the chance.
> - Be on time.
> - Finish reading textbook chapter.
> - Rewrite today's lecture notes?


I was on time and went for a walk.

Tomorrow:
- Dishes
- Cancel doctor's appointment.
- Prepare insurance thing for mailing, and mail it if possible.
- Work on cleaning and organization ("in progress" shelves, desk).
- Ice hand/wrist.
- Eat decently.
- Exercise/walk.

For class
- Finish skimming/reading Ch. 21.
- Read Ch. 22.
- Prepare lab.
- Rewrite notes.
- Work on assignment(s).


----------



## Neo1234

Go see my doctor


----------



## Neo1234

Wake up early morning so that I arrive on time for my job training


----------



## sansd

I canceled my doctor's appointment and read a few pages from my textbook Friday, sent payment for two out of three medical bills Saturday, and did dishes this morning.

Today:
- Rest of the dishes
- Laundry?
- Prepare insurance thing for mailing
- Work on cleaning and organization ("in progress" shelves, desk).
- Ice hand/wrist.
- Eat decently.
- Exercise/walk.
- Pick up prescription before the pharmacy closes if I feel up to it (I don't like going out before dark, so I might just do it tomorrow).
- Go to bed before 1am.

For class
- Finish skimming/reading Ch. 21.
- Read Ch. 22.
- *Prepare lab.
- Rewrite notes.
- Work on assignment(s).


----------



## Atari82

-Homework
-Afternoon and Morning Exercise
-Wake up around 5:30/5:45
-SSS (Only i know what this is lol)
-Bed around 9:45/10:15


----------



## Kascheritt

-Buy multi-vitamins.
-Buy vegetables.
-Replace belt to my elliptical trainer.
-Weight lift and do some light exercises.
-Be lazy and play a video game :d


----------



## sansd

I did the rest of the dishes, sort of did some cleaning (created some working space on the table that had been totally covered in stuff), and read about three pages of textbook. Since it's time I should be going to bed now, I really need to get that lab prepared to turn in tomorrow (technically today). For tomorrow, I want to be on time and do the things I didn't do today.


----------



## sansd

- Rewrite notes.
- Work on assignment.
- Ice wrist.
- Finish Ch. 22.
- Call admissions?
- Make decisions about stuff.
- Cleaning/organization
- Return sunglasses and jacket.
- Buy groceries, eat vegetables.
- Laundry?
- Walk.


----------



## sansd

- Dishes
- Rewrite notes.
- 09/05 (5 pages)
- 09/10 (7 pages)
- 09/12 (2 pages)​- Ice wrist. (Did it once for 20 minutes, once for 5 minutes.)
- Work on assignment. 
- Finish reading Ch. 22.
- Make decisions about stuff.
- Cleaning/organization
- Eat vegetables. (Only had celery.)
- Laundry?
- Walk. (30 minutes)


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:

- Rewrite notes for 09/12. Done. About 6 more pages.
- Ice wrist. Twice for about ten minutes each time.
- Work on assignment. 
- Finish reading Ch. 22.
- Make decisions about stuff.
- Cleaning/organization
- Eat vegetables. Some. Otherwise ate poorly.
- Laundry (socks)
- Walk (earlier).
- Stretch before bed.


----------



## alluring

have to make my assignments and presentation :")


----------



## Atari82

-Homework
-School Exposure
-Eat Healthy but don't overdo it
-Exercise
-Get in bed around 9:45
-Wake Up 5:30


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:

- Dishes
- Make decisions about stuff.
- *Mail stuff?
- *Work on assignment that was due yesterday as much as possible. 
- Start next assignment?
- Rewrite notes for 09/17.
- Rewrite notes for 09/19.
- Note review?
- Finish reading Ch. 22.
- Look at Ch. 3 stuff for other class.
- Rewrite lab tutorial.
- Ice wrist. Once.
- Cleaning/organization
- Eat decently.
- *Laundry (socks)
- *Buy groceries.
- Walk.
- Stretch before bed.

(asterisks for high priority)


----------



## niacin

-Do all sewing homework
-Get some sleep (and hopefully not pull an all-nighter)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-Get ready in proper lighting
-Get to class early
- Make it through the school day without feeling inadequate
-Don't eat unhealthy foods
-Go for a run
-(If feeling especially enthusiastic) Do a work out involving resistance
-Clean room
-Do tomorrow's homework
-Man up and send off my writing sample that I've been putting off
-Make a weekend homework to-do list
-Go to bed early (8:00. I'm giddy just thinking about it)


----------



## Camelleone

- Always positive
- I hold the key to my happiness, not others
- Pray in the morning


----------



## restinfish

please finish reading the book you promised you'd read today
and don't fight with your sister anymore


----------



## sansd

- Make decisions about stuff.
- *Mail stuff?
- *Work on assignment that was due Wednesday as much as possible. Started four problems, but have 2-3 parts left to do for three of those.
- Start next assignment?
- Rewrite notes for 09/17.
- Rewrite notes for 09/19.
- Note review?
- Read Ch. 29 in other book?
- Look at Ch. 3 stuff for other class.
- Rewrite lab tutorial.
- Ice wrist. Once for ten minutes.
- Cleaning/organization
- Eat decently.
- *Laundry (socks)
- *Buy groceries.
- Walk.
- Stretch before bed.


----------



## sansd

Similarly, today:
- Make decisions about stuff.
- Prepare stuff for shipping/mailing.
- *Work on assignment that was due Wednesday as much as possible. (Start with rewriting/finishing #16-19.)
- Start next assignment?
- Rewrite notes for 09/17.
- Rewrite notes for 09/19.
- Note review?
- Read Ch. 29 in other book?
- Look at Ch. 3 stuff for other class.
- Rewrite lab tutorial.
- Ice wrist.
- Cleaning/organization
- Eat decently.
- *Laundry (socks)
- Walk.
- Stretch before bed.


----------



## Shack

Great thread I am going to start using this. I will make a post in the morning


----------



## SkipToTheEnd

- attend orientation
- apply!
- buy shoes
- petrol
- read
- gym! 
- Spanish


----------



## sansd

Same stuff I posted for yesterday today, although I think the homework assignment is a lost cause. It's too time consuming when I feel like I need to rewrite everything (and it's so long to begin with).


----------



## odd_one_out

It feels as though I might break down writing this. Tomorrow I'll

- Finish the UNIX pg
- Reply to emails
- Finish downloading papers 
- sort out 'puter

- Read careers site
- Do laps of the house and stairs

Yes I broke down.


ETA: All done, and more.


----------



## sansd

Still trying to do the same things I last posted. Yesterday I did a couple of pages of notes and went for a walk. I walked packages to the UPS Store and iced my wrist today. For the rest of the day:

- Rewrite last week's notes. Ten pages done.
- Either do sample test or do some homework problems, depending on how long the notes take.
- Ice my wrist again.


----------



## sansd

Today:

- Review notes for thirty minutes this morning before I leave. (This requires getting away from here, now.) Done, though not in a very useful way.
- Be early to class (leave by 11am). Done.
- Work to maximize points on test. Not done. I zoned out, gave up, and didn't do any work for at least the last 45 minutes. Just kept reading the same sentences over and over without them ever acquiring any meaning while I covered my ears to try to block out the frequent chair squeaking and fixated on how little time I had and how much there was to do. Should have made sure I had ear plugs (thought I had some in my bag, but I didn't).
- Skim chapter for quiz and do a few problems. Not done. The quiz turned out to just be on something very simple, so I didn't bother.
- Start quiz before 10:50 pm. Done.

Added:
- Walk. Done.
- Rewrite notes.
- Cook and eat vegetables. One of two.
- Do at least one homework problem.
- Skim Chapter 23.
- Ice wrist.

Too tired for the rest.


----------



## sansd

- Do dishes
- Prepare insurance thing and medical bill payment for mailing
- Rewrite notes through yesterday's. Four pages done.
- Skim/read Ch. 23 (29 and 30 in the other book would be good, too, but I doubt I'll get to them)
- Rewrite lab tutorial
- Do at least three homework problems About 2.5 done.
- Look through material for online course
- Cook and eat vegetables
- Laundry
- Walk
- Ice wrist


----------



## sansd

Someone else, please post?


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Finish the notes.
- Read the chapter.
- Do some homework.
- Look at online course material.
- Rewrite the lab.
- Laundry
- Buy groceries.
- Cook and eat vegetables.
- Ice wrist.


----------



## lkkxm

Tonight:
- Stay up very late
- Watch a marathon of "Misfits" online
- Finish a game
- Maybe rent a movie.


----------



## sansd

Classes:
- Finish Chapter 23 -- Skimmed
- Rewrite notes
- Do three problems from third assignment
- Try to put what I have for the first assignment together to turn in
- Do one problem from second assignment
- Read one chapter for online course, do a couple of problems from each section

Other:
- Find thing to ship, pack it, and drop it off -- Done
- Dishes -- Done
- Laundry -- Two loads done, including socks. More tomorrow.
- Cook and eat chard -- Tomorrow?
- Buy groceries -- Tomorrow?
- Walk -- Done


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Tomorrow:
speak in class.


----------



## sansd

Classes:
- Be early -- Done
- Don't get upset when I get my test back -- This was not a problem, since I did relatively well.
- Thoroughly read Chapter 23 
- Rewrite notes
- Do three problems from third assignment
- Do something from the first assignment
- Do one problem from second assignment
- *Read one chapter for online course, do a couple of problems from each section -- Read a few pages, through 3.8

Other:
- Laundry 
- Cook and eat chard
- Buy groceries
- Walk -- Done.


----------



## Schnapps

Tomorrow I will;

Wake up early
Walk the dogs
Exercise
Cook a healthy dinner
Do the dishes
Practice driving
Tidy craft room
Look at job websites
Get information about a course


----------



## sansd

cucumbermoisturecream said:


> Tomorrow:
> speak in class.


Did you speak?

You should start posting here more again! I don't like having my posts covering close to 2/3 of the page.


----------



## sansd

For today

Classes:
- Thoroughly read Chapter 23 Y&F and/or read Ch. 30 HRK -- Read HRK Ch. 30
- Rewrite notes
- Do three problems from third assignment
- Do something from the first assignment
- Do one problem from second assignment
- *Try to get through all of Chapter 3 for online course -- Read only 3.9-3.11

Other:
- Cleaning and organization
- Laundry 
- Cook and eat chard
- Buy groceries
- Walk -- Done


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

carambola said:


> Did you speak?
> 
> You should start posting here more again! I don't like having my posts covering close to 2/3 of the page.


In my first class I said nothing at all, even when we had to do group work I just sat there and stared at my notepad. In the second class, I did say something but only because the seminar tutor pushed me. I said three words, which formed a very obviously incorrect answer and made me look like a complete idiot.

I will do. I have a hard copy to-do list which is more effective for every day stuff, but it might be good to be accountable to something for more social things. I do miss this thread.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Tomorrow:
speak in both classes without being pushed (fail, only spoke in the later one after being prompted)


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Tomorrow:
contribute in group thingy (fail, didn't manage to find them in the end)

now I'm the only one posting ops


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Work on cleaning and organization (get things I don't need out of the way, throw stuff out, dishes, laundry) -- Did dishes, threw away old mail and receipts, hand washed a few things, cleaned refrigerator drawer, threw out old food.
- Rewrite notes -- Five pages done.
- Finish lab 
- Do at least five homework problems
- Ch. 31 HRK
- Buy groceries and eat better than I have been eating -- Went to the store, but didn't get or eat much food.
- Walk -- Done.


----------



## sansd

I want to work on the same things today as I posted above.


----------



## tarzeena

This thread is a great idea! 

My goal for today is to start some sewing that I've been putting off for a couple weeks.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I want to work on the same things today as I posted above.


I did none of it. I've been almost constantly sitting on the floor with my laptop from before noon yesterday to past 4am now.

So, tomorrow I'm going to avoid the laptop when I get up and work on some of those things.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

This weekend: 
Volunteer for everything possible (fail. But did a lot more than usual)


----------



## shiori

.


----------



## shiori

.


----------



## sansd

I finally got some laundry started just now. I'm going to take a short walk, then work on notes or the lab I should have turned in Wednesday until the laundry's done, and then go to bed.

Tomorrow I'll be on time and work on reading, notes, and homework after class. No coffee tomorrow.


----------



## DesertStar91

Today I will do the following: 1.) Feel better about myself. 2.) Study for midterms 3.) Not to let stupid people and stupid things get to me and sabotage my day.


----------



## BubbleKitty

*In resposnse to everyone*

I thought I was the only person who made lists like these. Simple lists yet such a battle to get them done. Does any one have the problem: where if anything towards the top of the list goes wrong because it did not pan out the way you wanted, the rest of the list goes undone. I give up easily sometimes. 
Todays list:
1)Get oof SA to start online homework: stats class, lab, and math(finish before midnight)
2) take breaks to practice violin.
~simple tasks ... no people interaction :no ha ha ha !

P.S. Cucumbermoisturecream (love the name I relax just reading it, I feel like I'm cooled off on a summer's day) anyway I wanted to tell you to give yourself more credit for the things you accomplish. If you speak in class prompted is better than not speaking at all or not showing up to class to avoid speaking. Wrong answer -don't be embarrassed- your in class to learn. If your not learning, the teacher is not doing his/her job. Something else I've done is breaking myself into being embarrassed. Making a fool of myself and walking away without letting it bother me was a great accomplishment. It used to mean the end of the world to me.


----------



## purplerainx3

This is for tomorrow, but I'm going to ask some of those artsy kids to go to the fair with me, dammit. And if they can't, I'm going to be depressed but I'm going to try. Obviously my old "best friend" would rather hang out with Jessica and Christine and all of them.


----------



## sansd

- Spend at least three hours on physics (rewrite notes, start homework, look at and rewrite labs, maybe read)
- Do something toward cleaning and organization (boxes, desk, table, "in progress" shelves, papers)
- Eat vegetables
- Walk
- Stretch and go to bed before 2am

Edit: All I did was walk. I am feeling pretty tired so I am probably going to try going to bed sooner than I otherwise would have. I will try to work on the physics and cleaning tomorrow.


----------



## Cam1

Tomorrow... A&P/Psych homework and football all day


----------



## sansd

I didn't do any physics yesterday and did not do any cleaning except for the dishes. I also didn't really sleep last night, so I doubt I'll have much energy later, but today I'll try to do the following:

- Be on time to class (leave by 11:00)
- Try to stay calm if I get my test back
- Rewrite notes when I get home
- Finish Ch. 32 and read Ch. 33
- Do something toward cleaning and organization (boxes, desk, table, "in progress" shelves, papers)
- Work on homework for an hour
- Eat vegetables
- Walk

ETA: I didn't leave by 11:00 and was just a couple of minutes late. I finished Ch. 32 and started Ch. 33 when I got home but I was too tired to keep reading, so I went to bed and didn't do anything else.


----------



## sansd

Today

Class:
- Finish Ch. 33 -- Read a few pages.
- Rewrite all notes
- Complete last lab, fix up other one, and look at most recent one
- Start on last two homework assignments
- Read Ch. 34 -- Done.
- Do several problems from Ch. 34 homework -- Did 7 problems.

Other:
- Make dental appointment?
- Cleaning and organization (dishes, laundry, table, boxes, desk, "in progress" shelves, papers, couch) -- Did one load of dishes and one load of laundry.
- Eat vegetables -- Just carrots and arugula
- Walk -- Done.


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

For tomorrow

Complete printwork coursework
Do laundry
Iron clothes
Do my maths for at least an hour!
Clean my room
Help mum with the house

*Fingers crossed that I get all of this stuff done* :]


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow

Class:
- Try to look at labs before class (and/or rewrite notes)
- Be on time (leave by 11:00)
- Finish reading Ch. 33
- Rewrite all previous notes
- Start last two homework assignments
- Do more problems from Ch. 34 homework
- Work on labs

Other:
- No coffee if I sleep
- Don't use computer before 6:30pm unless it's before I leave campus
- Cleaning and organization (table, boxes, desk, "in progress" shelves, papers, couch)
- Eat vegetables
- Walk

I had green tea instead of coffee, I rewrote three pages of notes before I left, I was on time (though did not leave by 11:00), the computer wasn't an issue since I didn't leave campus until after 7pm, and I walked home. I'm not in the right state to work on homework or notes or prepare food, and I should go to bed anyway.


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow, assuming I sleep, I'd mostly just like to get as much done as possible for class to try to make myself feel better about it after my last test. I'll finish rewriting all my lecture notes and do at least ten problems from the most recent assignment. I'm trying to be reasonable in my expectations. I think that's a reasonable amount.

Walking, eating vegetables, avoiding coffee, and organization progress would be good, too, if I can manage them.

Edit: I'm tired from not sleeping and haven't done any notes or homework yet, but I did pack up some stuff I've been meaning to ship for months, clear off my desk, put a few things away, and set aside a couple of boxes to throw away.

Edit 2: I did four pages of notes and four problems. Also took a walk.


----------



## sansd

- Finish rewriting notes (from 10/24, 10/29, 10/31)
- Work on homework, especially in the morning. Get 10+ problems done.
- Go to office hours if I find a reason to
- Rewrite lab

- Make dental appointment?
- Make appointment with dermatologic surgeon?
- Walk
- Eat vegetables
- Clean and organize (couch, shelves, papers)

Edit: Not quite done with the notes and didn't do the lab, but I did the homework problems and most of the notes (nine pages). I walked and ate one vegetable.


----------



## sansd

I didn't post today, but pretty much all I did that I meant to do was walk and wash dishes. I'm going to try to get a couple of problems done and/or rewrite a page or two of notes before I go to bed.

Tomorrow I'll try to

- Avoid coffee
- Finish rewriting my notes
- Finish Ch. 34 assignment (16 problems left)
- Vacuum
- Get some non-walking exercise. Run around my living room and do push-ups or use weights.
- Rewrite that lab
- Read Ch. 35
- Cook beans for the week
- Do laundry
- Eat well (and eat the cucumber I got tonight)
- Clean and organize (couch, shelves, papers)
- Walk.


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow I'm going to make a tooth cleaning appointment. I also need to get my labs in but I don't think that's going to happen.

ETA: Made the appointment. They actually asked if I had a preference for a hygienist. I wanted to ask for the guy who doesn't chat, but I don't know their names or if he'd still be there, so I just said I didn't have a preference. I hope it's not someone chatty, or anyone who will try to ask me what I do, but just about all of them do except that guy. 

Oh, and I should have included voting. I'm going to try to do that soon.


----------



## Scorpio90

My day is boring, I guess...
Get up at 7:45, go to work at 8, work and work and work until 5:30, cook something for dinner, hang out with my friends or simply go online here and FB to get some fun :-<
But I still love my life


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow

- Get up by 9am for appointment, call to make sure my appointment really is tomorrow, go to appointment (assuming it is). -- Done. Ugh. The hygienist asked me what I was doing for the holidays as well as about what I do, and I forgot to pay. Then the desk guy told me it was $105 when he told me it'd be $95 two days ago.
- Work on finishing EPS lab
- Work on Ch. 34 homework
- Buy groceries -- Only bought eggs.

Maybe also:
- Rewrite notes
- Read Ch. 35
- Rewrite other labs
- Do dishes, laundry, work on other cleaning and organization -- Did dishes.


----------



## sansd

I vacuumed my room and did some other minor cleaning earlier. There are six hours left in the day. I'm hoping my stomach will stop hurting in an hour or so and I'll be able to do some of the following:

- Eat something meal-like
- Rewrite notes
- Read Ch. 35
- Do at least a couple of problems
- Walk


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> There are six hours left in the day. I'm hoping my stomach will stop hurting in an hour or so and I'll be able to do some of the following


The pain didn't go away until much later and I just lay in bed until it did. I'm going to try to spend at least four hours on class stuff today. I would like to

- Get caught up on rewriting notes -- Almost (2 hours)
- Read Ch. 35 -- Read most of it (45 minutes) 
- Study notes (at least one hour)
- Work on homework (at least one hour) -- Did three problems

I also want to get some more cleaning done (did dishes, two loads of laundry), eat well (sort of), get a few groceries (done), avoid having any more coffee (I'm on my second cup) (done), and walk or otherwise exercise.

I didn't go for a walk because it was too cold. I should have, though. The past two nights I haven't done my normal walking, showering, and stretching before bed, and I lost the pattern of sleeping at least some every night with it.


----------



## sansd

- Have less or no coffee
- Eat vegetables
- Clean (shelves and papers)
- Walk
- Stretch before bed

Spend at least four hours total on the following:
- Finish rewriting notes
- Finish Ch. 35, re-read specific parts of 34. Maybe read from other book.
- Study from notes and books (at least one hour)
- Work on homework (at least one hour)

All I did was walk, and have one cup instead of two cups of coffee. It's after midnight now but I may try to finish the chapter or something before I go to bed.


----------



## ardi1795

- nap
- then, meditate
- then, finish my homework
- check my old facebook account or read sas forum
- finish my the power of now book
- and dont think too much


----------



## Joan Of Narc

I really like this idea...I've been so low even thinking about any sort of goal setting is very hard.
*Work out (10-15 mins).
*Read five or six chapters and take notes for my book club.

I'll update tomorrow on if I actually did anything.

P.S. I see many of you can go back and update your post, how do you do that?

_Ugh, I did nothing! Depression got it's hold on me and now I'm just procrastinating...

I'll start on my book as soon as I'm done with Top Chef  _


----------



## sansd

With the rest of the night I will try to:
- Look through notes for quiz prep.
- Finish reading Ch. 35
- Finish homework assignment as much as possible
- Look through the other book if I feel like it or have time
- Go to bed by midnight, 11:00 if I'm feeling tired.
- Stretch before bed.


----------



## sansd

ardi1795 said:


> - nap
> - then, meditate
> - then, finish my homework
> - check my old facebook account or read sas forum
> - finish my the power of now book
> - and dont think too much





Joan Of Narc said:


> I really like this idea...I've been so low even thinking about any sort of goal setting is very hard.
> *Work out (10-15 mins).
> *Read five or six chapters and take notes for my book club.
> 
> I'll update tomorrow on if I actually did anything.
> 
> P.S. I see many of you can go back and update your post, how do you do that?


New people :yay. Please keep posting so the pages aren't 70% filled with my posts. :b


----------



## Joan Of Narc

My only goals for today are to come through with the ones I was suppose to do before:
*Read
*Workout


----------



## cloister2

umm
make it through the day alive


----------



## sansd

Today I will try to
- Do dishes
- Do laundry
- Buy groceries
- Eat decently
- Possibly organize my shelves
- Get that assignment prepared to turn in
- Work on the next assignment (aiming for seven problems)
- Review notes from the 7th (ideally also older ones)
- Finish Ch. 35 (ideally I would re-read this and finish Ch. 33)
- Rewrite (at least some of) yesterday's notes
- Do something for the lab I haven't turned in yet
- Walk

I'm pretty sure that's more than is realistic for me to expect to get done.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

This will probably be my basic pattern for the next 3.5 months. (summer holiday)

- Wake up before 12
- Eat something for breakfast
- Try to not use the computer before lunch
- Lift some weights (dumbbells) or cycle/run for at least 30 - 45 minutes per day.
- Apply for jobs online
- Eat a balanced lunch/evening meal (include fruit, veges, etc.)
- Sleep before 2 am

The hardest for me, probably being the before lunch computer use and the exercise. :yawn


----------



## Melinda

I have no idea in what order I'm going to do these. 

-Go to the store and get a gift card, a spare pair of earphones, and a pair of workout-pants. 
-While at the store, do NOT buy junk food
-Fill out volunteer application online 
-Go for a walk - down and up the hill 
-Draft letter to professor - set up appointment to meet. 
-Stop whining and send a message to acquaintance.


----------



## sansd

- Do dishes
- Eat decently
- Learn all recent notes, rewrite ones from last class
- At least go through less recent notes
- Read skipped chapters
- Prepare assignment to turn in tomorrow
- Do at least five problems from most recent assignment
- Look at old test
- Walk
- Go to bed by 11:00


----------



## sansd

Tonight I need to take a shower, stretch, and go to bed as soon as possible. Then hopefully I will get a good amount of sleep and be able to get some stuff done tomorrow after I figure out how to prioritize things.


----------



## Chieve

sleep, wake up, games, shower, guitar, games, eat, guitar, games, 15mins on piano, sleep


----------



## sansd

- Ship stuff
- Do dishes
- Buy groceries
- Read, rewrite notes, and work on homework
- Walk
- Do laundry


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Ship stuff
> - Do dishes
> - Buy groceries
> - Read, rewrite notes, and work on homework
> - Walk
> - Do laundry


I did dishes, walked, and read just a little. Same for today, except I don't think I'll get around to shipping things and I'll just go to the nearby store since I'm hoping my mom will take me to the other one when she visits tomorrow. I also am going to try to walk earlier and go to bed around 9 to 9:30pm since my mom wants to come around 10am. Also want to make sure I eat enough and make a schedule for tomorrow.


----------



## Marleywhite

I will finish my essay and fix my computer


----------



## sansd

Yesterday I did one load each of dishes and laundry, a little alternative exercise (not walking) in my apartment, and a very small amount of reading. I went to bed around 10:30.

I don't think I'll do everything, but today I'd like to
- Catch up on rewriting notes
- Prepare homework and labs to turn in 
- Work on most recent two assignments
Maybe I can at least do three hours on the above, from 4-6 and from 8:30-9:30ish. I can't do 5+ hours like I should.
- Do laundry (socks) - start by 8:15pm, if machines are available
- Walk/exercise
- Go to bed by 10:30pm

I'm tired, that wouldn't be enough work, and it still wouldn't leave me much free time. :sigh


----------



## SGI

What are you studying?

I'm still up (it's just past midnight here) and have like 4 pieces of work to do. I also have to write up a lab report. Very stressful.

I'm going to go for a run today, for the first time in a while and I need to do my washing.

I'll also try to hold a good conversation where I make someone laugh! 

Don't try too hard, most of the time when I have so much work to do (like now) I get literally none of it done, because I'm too stressed. Doing it in manageable amounts helps to get you back on track I reckon, rather than one marathon sesh.


----------



## anandita

Will clean my room today and arrange my cuboard....(just got free from exams and my friend's wedding)


----------



## anandita

i just joined this community....can anyone tell me how to subscribe this thread??


----------



## sansd

I walked yesterday, and that's all. Went to bed around 11:30.



SGI said:


> What are you studying?


Physics. Not as a major or anything at this point, but that's what I'm taking.



anandita said:


> i just joined this community....can anyone tell me how to subscribe this thread??


The default setting for me was to subscribe to any thread I posted in, but if you're not already subscribed, you should be able to do it under "Thread Tools" in the upper right corner.


----------



## SGI

carambola said:


> Physics. Not as a major or anything at this point, but that's what I'm taking.


Same. Definitely the best subject aha. I've been told I've got to buckle down if I'm going to make it through this year though, which is scary.


----------



## SGI

SGI said:


> 4 pieces of work to do. *Did 3 pieces*
> I also have to write up a lab report. *NOPE!*
> I'm going to go for a run today. *The weather was ridiculous, so I went to the gym for 30 mins instead*
> I need to do my washing. *Nahh.*
> 
> I'll also try to hold a good conversation where I make someone laugh! *It wasn't the best conversation, but I made my lab partner laugh quite a bit, so I'll call this a success.*


What I need to do today...

2 pieces of work now, at 2:45 in the morning! 1 by tomorrow.
I'll go to the gym again, that was enjoyable. Buy a cake for my friend's Birthday, I can't make one, which is sad.

Anything else? Try to enjoy going out for a meal, forgetting the undoubted awkwardness!

Let's go.


----------



## sansd

- Don't drink coffee
- Deposit money and drop off package
- Eat vegetables
- Rewrite notes
- Prepare something to turn in 
- Do at least a couple of problems from current assignment
- Exercise
- Wash socks
- Go to bed by 10pm


----------



## SGI

SGI said:


> 2 pieces of work. *Done*
> 
> 1 by tomorrow. *Not done, will hopefully do in the morning.*
> 
> Gym. *Didn't have time.*
> 
> Buy a cake for my friend's Birthday. *Yes, went to Tesco at 6am to buy it!! It went down well too, congrats me.*
> 
> Try to enjoy going out for a meal, forgetting the undoubted awkwardness! *It was so awkward it was unbelievable  I just didn't know what to say. *


You definitely need to wash those socks Carambola!!


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Don't drink coffee
> - Deposit money and drop off package
> - Eat vegetables
> - Rewrite notes
> - Prepare something to turn in
> - Do at least a couple of problems from current assignment
> - Exercise
> - Wash socks
> - Go to bed by 10pm


Avoided coffee, ate some vegetables, deposited the money and dropped off the package. I've mostly spent the day curled up on my bed, so now that it's dark I'm thinking I should just go to bed.


SGI said:


> You definitely need to wash those socks Carambola!!


It's true, but I'm too tired. If I manage to sleep early enough tonight, I might do it in the morning before class.


----------



## SGI

How are the socks? 
I've had a good procratination session so far this weekend, culminating in absolutely no work whatsoever. I had a good chat though, which I was pleased about!

Ermm, clean my room, do lots of assignments and get to football on time.
No chance.


----------



## sansd

I got the socks washed a couple of days ago. 

I rewrote about ten pages of notes today. Maybe after sleeping (if I manage to sleep) I'll get caught up on that. I need to get my several late labs and the one assignment I almost finished ready to turn in, and I should work on my current assignments. I'll try to walk, too, if it's not raining like it was tonight.

ETA: I did about two pages of notes just now and that's it. At least maybe I'll get to bed before it gets too late. I ate a little better than I have been eating, and did non-walking exercise.


----------



## DesertStar91

-Talk to boyfriend <3
- Do homework
-Hopefully go to a movie or the mall or something
-Get ready for school tomorrow


----------



## DesertStar91

-Take shower
-Go to French class
-Do homework
-Talk to boyfriend
-Go to Art class
-Do homework
-Go to bed


----------



## sansd

- Don't be late to class (which means I should have already left, and really need to leave in about 10 minutes. I haven't gotten dressed yet and shouldn't be here now.)
- Try to turn something in
- Finish rewriting notes
- Read a chapter
- Exercise
- Eat vegetables


----------



## DesertStar91

-Go to French class
-Go return English book 
-Talk with boyfriend
-Hang out with friend
-Go to Art
-Go home and watch Survivor 
-Go watch a movie
-Read
-Go to sleep and study until the 11th of December


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

God damn it, I am going to start behaving like a sensible human being.
Tomorrow:
Up and out of bed, sort out laundry and take meds before 6:30
Listening, vocab, pack lunch and dinner, eat a spoonful of coco-pops and a pear and take some exercise before 8:30
Have breakfast and leave for the library before 8:50
Research essay number 1
Do not come back until 22:00
Watch some tv
Go to sleep at 23:30

No eating in between meals. 
For the Shire!


----------



## sansd

For the rest of the day
- Eat (use the cucumber)
- Exercise
- Put away the clothes on my bed so I don't put off going to bed because of them
- Organize class stuff
- Rewrite notes (2 hours?)
- Read textbook (2 hours?)
- Go to bed before midnight

ETA: Or just brush my teeth, move the clothes, and go to bed, because I am tired.


----------



## sansd

I just went to bed last night after piling the clothes up somewhere else, so for today:
- Wash dishes
- Eat decently (use the cucumber if it's still okay)
- Exercise
- Organize class stuff
- Rewrite notes (2 hours?)
- Read textbook (2 hours?)
- 2 more hours on reading/studying/assignments/labs
- Put clothes away properly?
- Go to bed before midnight

ETA: I washed dishes, ate the cucumber (though also too many nut bars), sort of exercised, and probably spent at least 2 hours on the textbook.


----------



## little miss me

*Today I will....*

Today will start for me soon, and I will hopefully spend it being in a positive mood and out somewhere. I need that 'somewhere' in order to feel good lately, so a drive exploring somewhere new or different that eats hours of my day away and where my partner drives is MY plan. I just hope it is HIS too.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream

Today:
finish doing research from all the books
get stuff out for flatmate (done)
take washing out of the washing machine
do not binge eat

failed everything else. Eaten so much pizza I think I might vomit.


----------



## sansd

- Call other school about prerequisite review (ETA: they don't answer the phone)
- Read through stuff I didn't read before (about 80 pages of textbook)
- Rewrite notes
- Laundry?
- Prepare boxes, take them to UPS
- Eat vegetables, don't have more coffee


----------



## Tubman

I WILL ask for my crush's email before the final exam! :afr There is no turning back now because it has been written here for all to see!


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Call other school about prerequisite review (ETA: they don't answer the phone)
> - Read through stuff I didn't read before (about 80 pages of textbook)
> - Rewrite notes
> - Laundry?
> - Prepare boxes, take them to UPS
> - Eat vegetables, don't have more coffee


Came 50 pages short on the reading. I'll try to get through that and the recent stuff I haven't read yet with the rest of today. No notes rewritten, because I meant to do it after finishing the reading. I took a box to UPS and ate artichoke hearts. I had more coffee, and I've already had two cups today, too.

So today:
- Get through those 50 pages and as much of the more recent reading as possible -- Still 30 pages short of Friday's goal
- Rewrite notes
- Do _something_ for some assignment
- Laundry?
- Prepare at least one box -- I got an already-packed box out for pick up.
- Eat the cucumber -- Done.
- Dishes -- Done.
- Exercise



Tubman said:


> I WILL ask for my crush's email before the final exam! :afr There is no turning back now because it has been written here for all to see!


Did you do it? Or do you still have time before the final?


----------



## sansd

- Reading, notes, homework (aiming for 3-4 hours)
- Exercise
- Eat well, avoid coffee, don't eat any more bars
- Prepare book and pack a box for shipping
- Don't come back to SAS before 9pm
- Go to bed by 11pm and stretch beforehand


----------



## Donness

Since today is almost over for me, tomorrow I'll be...

- Tanning in the morning
- Doctors appointment.
- Lunch, either sushi or Thai
- Go for a short 4 mile run if its not raining or too cold.
- Start going through my storage room & put my old stuff on eBay


----------



## DesertStar91

-Go take final (and pass)
-Go talk to my friends
-Go talk to boyfriend
-Go clean and decorate house for Christmas
-Go watch movie
-Go read book
-Go to bed.


----------



## sansd

Yesterday didn't go well. I avoided coffee and read about three pages.

Today:
- No more coffee
- Be early to my last class before the final
- Remember to register for classes
- Reading, notes, homework (2.5 hours?)
- Prepare packages
- Figure out what to do about getting prereqs cleared at other school
- Exercise
- Go to bed by midnight

Good luck on your final, Lizlis.


----------



## sansd

- Try asking other school's online counseling about what I need to do for prereq clearance -- Sent message.
- Take BookMooch books and one other package to post office -- Done.
- Walk to WF for groceries? Or take bus and walk or otherwise exercise separately.
- Finish notes
- Work on labs and homework as much as possible
- Maybe do laundry and dishes


----------



## sansd

- Work on notes, studying, labs, etc. for six hours
- Eat decently
- Exercise


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Work on notes, studying, labs, etc. for six hours
> - Eat decently
> - Exercise


Ate okayishly. Looked at my notes for at least an hour, but not much more than that. Didn't exercise.

Tonight I am going to study or try to finish my labs instead of watching Dexter and Homeland (final tomorrow), and I am going to at least try to sleep. I will not stay up all night on purpose. Might go for a short walk if I get some studying/labs done and need a break and it's not raining. And I will eat. Tomorrow I will eat before my test, not drink too much coffee or other liquid, and not be late. I will get stuff ready before I go to bed in the the interest of not being late.

I am really tempted to let myself watch Dexter and/or Homeland on a "break", but I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## cheezitlover

Goals for tomorrow
- wake up before 12
- call about an apartment that i've been scared to call to see if its available 
- go out and buy some things i need


----------



## Stilla

Goal for tomorrow is reading what my teacher wrote back to me.


----------



## sansd

- Work on cleaning and organization (especially the paper piles) for at least an hour 
- Read
- Wash dishes
- Do laundry
- Go outside
- Walk or exercise


----------



## yna

-Go for a morning walk 
-Some dishes to wash, things to organize 
-Return a couple of phone calls
-Text someone I haven't talked to in a while how she's doing 
-Read emails from a while ago and actually reply
-Post textbooks online for selling 
-Get Christmas shopping started 
-Get my eyebrows waxed again lol 
-Gym later


----------



## sansd

I have to get ready to leave on a car trip to Oregon in the next couple of hours (just decided I was going last night). I'm going to try to do the following first:

- Wash my jackets if a machine is empty (starting now while I have time)
- Eat
- Pack
- Take care of birds
- Prepare and ship packages
- Do any cleaning I can manage
- Add stuff to mp3 player to listen to in the car
- Send e-mails
- Make a list of things for my roommate to do


----------



## petsounds

Tomorrow is going to be so uncomfortable but I'm determined to
- exchange Secret Santa gifts in front of everyone at work
- return a Monty Python DVD i missed (i have to talk to a receptionist.. )
- confront my bank about overdrafting me and cancel this monthly service fee


----------



## sansd

- Eat really well somehow so my skin doesn't get any worse even though I can't cook -- Not done. I actually had candy and very little good food.
- Pack stuff to ship -- Not done.
- Do laundry (new sheets) -- I did clean the sheets and got them on my bed.
- Work on other cleaning and organization -- No.
- Deposit money -- Done.
- Reply to e-mail -- Not done.
- Exercise -- Not done.
- Buy groceries, assuming the sink situation has improved -- Not done.


----------



## sansd

Tonight: fold clothes, get to bed before 12:30

Tomorrow:
- Ship something -- Done.
- Follow through on the two small daily goals I've set for my break -- Done.
- 1 hour reading
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Buy groceries
- Prepare and eat vegetables
- Do dishes if necessary
- Exercise (go walking earlier so it's less cold)


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Ship something
> - Follow through on the two small daily goals I've set for my break
> - 1 hour reading
> - Work on cleaning and organization
> - Buy groceries
> - Prepare and eat vegetables
> - Do dishes if necessary
> - Exercise (go walking earlier so it's less cold)


These again, but dishes are definitely necessary at this point, and I'm not sure about the exercise and buying groceries because I am sick.


----------



## cosmicslop

pay off a massive library fine because i'm an idiot. 
keto grocery shopping
plan schedule of hours dedicated to studying my figure drawing book. i don't want to be rusty when classes start again at the start of feburary.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Ship something
> - Follow through on the two small daily goals I've set for my break
> - 1 hour reading
> - Work on cleaning and organization
> - Buy groceries
> - Prepare and eat vegetables
> - Do dishes if necessary
> - Exercise (go walking earlier so it's less cold)


Still these, although I might wait on money to go grocery shopping. I didn't do any of them yesterday. Today so far I've done the dishes, the two small goals, and shipped a package.


----------



## sansd

I worked on organization a little bit (sorting papers), but stopped when I got overwhelmed and didn't know where to put them because I'm out of papers. I had vegetables twice.

Today:
- Follow through on the two daily goals in ear training and French reading
- Do dishes again
- Pack another box
- Possibly go to post office and/or UPS
- Exercise (walk to the store?) and stretch
- Buy food
- Eat vegetables
- At least 1 hour of reading
- Sort another pile of papers?
- Plan trip to other school to take care of prereq issue
- See if I can find other classes I want to sit in on
- Reply to e-mail



shiori123 said:


> -Research graduate programs and actually find stuff out, write out emails if necessary.


How did this go?


----------



## sansd

Tonight:
- Stretch -- Done (quickly)
- Go to to bed by 3am -- Done, though I couldn't sleep until after the sun came up.

Tomorrow:
- Ear training, French reading (and maybe listening?)
- Do dishes
- Pack another box
- Exercise and stretch
- Eat vegetables
- At least 1 hour of reading
- Sort another pile of papers? (and scan stuff so I can get rid of it?)
- Plan trip to other school to take care of prereq issue
- Update grocery thing
- See if I can find other classes I want to sit in on
- Reply to e-mail
- Go to bed by 2am

I did dishes and mostly sorted the pile of papers, scanning a few things along the way, but then I spent the rest of the day deleting e-mail (over 10,000 messages). I just ate some vegetables and I'm going to try to look for classes before I go to bed.


----------



## cosmicslop

I need to take a shower
I need to salvage something to eat as dinner. 
and I need to study my figure drawing book and my Andrew Loomis online for at least 3 hours. I'm not going to get into SJSU's illustration program if I can't prove my skills are worthy. oh sjsu. You're in my dreams all the time.


----------



## sansd

Tonight:
- Deposit money -- Done.
- Eat -- Done.
- Stretch -- Done.
- Sleep -- Tried, went to bed by 2am, couldn't sleep.

Tomorrow, if I can sleep tonight:
- Do dishes -- Did them before I went to bed.
- French and ear training
- Eat vegetables
- Read/study three hours
- Drop off packages -- Managed to catch the mailperson just when I was about to leave for the post office, so I gave them to her.
- File papers
- Get groceries -- Done.
- Exercise -- Walked to/from the store.
- Do laundry
- Reply to e-mail
- Plan trip to other school?

I couldn't sleep at all until daytime, kept trying and didn't get up until almost 3pm, so I'm tired and don't have much time left.


----------



## mclericp

This whole holiday(4 weeks passed):
-do my homework

currently not accomplished yet. Procrastination  i need a cure ><

what i did achieved:
-Since 11/11/11, i estimated my total playhour for skyrim is 1000 hours-ish.


----------



## shiori

.


----------



## sansd

Same things today:
- Do dishes if necessary -- Done.
- French and ear training
- Eat vegetables and no more than two bars
- Read/study three hours
- Pack returns -- Packed two boxes and dropped them off at the post office.
- File papers
- Get groceries -- Done, but I need more.
- Exercise -- Walked to the post office.
- Do laundry
- Reply to e-mail
- Plan trip to other school?


----------



## sansd

- Unload/load dishwasher -- Done.
- Laundry -- Did one load.
- Read/study 2-3 hours
- Eat vegetables -- Brussels sprouts, cucumber, romaine
- Work on organization (papers?)
- Exercise -- Done.
- Reply to e-mail


----------



## sansd

Tonight:
- Unload dishwasher, load dishwasher, clean counter and sink (so that maybe the ants will go away) -- Done.
- Read a little more
- Work on organization a little
- Stretch


----------



## won

- Clean my room
- Study some Japanese and/or Korean
- Call some lady I have to make an appointment with


----------



## AceEmoKid

this week:

-actually study for finals
-clean turtle tank
-call volunteer coordinator to reschedule my shift (nervous about this)
-finish recording at least one WIP song
-read Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children
-do an art project


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow
- Read/study at least two hours
- Eat well
- Spend an hour on organization and cleaning
- Exercise
- Submit health insurance application
- Reply to e-mail?


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Read/study at least two hours
> - Eat well
> - Spend an hour on organization and cleaning
> - Exercise
> - Submit health insurance application
> - Reply to e-mail?


Still these, plus take stuff to the post office. Also, since I'm not falling asleep, if I haven't fallen asleep or gotten up by 10:00am, get up and expose my eyes to some sunlight [ETA: Did this, then came home and promptly fell asleep. :roll It was supposed to help me with sleeping at night.]. And maybe call my friend tonight.


----------



## Fruitcake

Work out ✔
Washing ✔
Yoga class ✔
Text about appointment ✔
Fill out ACT form ✔
Listen to acceptance of anxiety recordings ✔
Watch depression video ✔


----------



## Juice box

Hopefully this ends up being more action than just words... I work third shift, so my day is pretty much starting now, and I think I declare today as the day I start making changes in my routine.

-Start this 6 week work out program I've been mulling over
-Make a pros and cons list regarding relocation
-Pick up groceries that don't reflect the dream diet of a 10 year old
-Get the oil change I've been needing for a month now
-Contact my students to make my lesson schedule for this weekend
-Call the bank to request a new debit card

After making this, I feel like I should start my day with a stiff drink just to get to the grocery store... My stomach is in knots just thinking about it.


----------



## cybernaut

Going to ride my bike to this near by the coffee shop so that I can study right now! This will be my new "go to" study place every Saturday or so. I'm through being here in my small apartment every Saturday. It'll just be me & "lappy", my books, my coffee, and random strangers. Yep.


----------



## Fruitcake

Text about information for doctor ✔
Doctor's appointment ✔
Work out ✔
Get new contact solution ✔
Order new contacts
Therapy session ✔
Book blood donation appointment ✔
Find out about yoga classes ✔
Tidy up


----------



## sansd

- Eat well
- Exercise twice
- Spend an hour on cleaning and organization
- Spend two hours on reading and studying
- Call friend?
- Reply to e-mail?
- Other school thing?
- Change sheets
- Do a load of laundry


----------



## sansd

Tonight I will try to do these things:
- Buy food
- Eat decently
- Exercise
- Spend 15 minutes on cleaning and organization (and pack another box)
- Spend 30 minutes on reading and studying
- Call friend?
- Reply to e-mail?
- Change sheets
- Do a load of laundry
- Do dishes


----------



## SterilizeMe

-Sweep foyer/kitchen/bedroom
-Do a load of laundry (whites)
-Put flea medicine on my dog
-Put recycling in bins
-Cook dinner


----------



## sansd

- Call for health insurance interview (and complete it). I think that has to be before 4pm, and I only have two more days to do it. Ugh.  -- Too late. Not done.
- Exercise
- Maybe buy more groceries
- Eat well, and according to schedule later
- Do dishes
- Change sheets -- Done, finally.
- Do laundry
- 30 minutes on cleaning and organization (receipts, boxes, papers, table)
- Read/study an hour
- Go to bed before 1am


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

1) Vacuum
2) Dishes
3) Zumba
4) Beach
5) Steak & salad for dinner
6) Read yearend statements
7) Watch a movie
8] Bed


----------



## Blitzingtakin

Throw out the mountain of clothes I don't want to wear anymore out
Get rid of all large portion bowls and plates
Actually cook dinner
Drink more water, more frequently


----------



## Venompoo

1)complete my drawing homework
2) Finish off reading the book
3) organise my cupboard
4) go for a 5 mile walk


----------



## Venompoo

1)complete my drawing homework
2) Finish off reading the book
3) organise my cupboard
4) go for a 5 mile walk


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Call for health insurance interview (and complete it). I think that has to be before 4pm, and I only have two more days to do it. Ugh.  -- Too late. Not done.


I just called for the health insurance thing and seem to have gotten hung up on by the phone system. I called back and left a message and am now waiting around anxiously.

Tonight:
- Deal with phone call -- Done.
- Exercise (early)
- Groceries
- Eat well and soon
- Do 1-2 loads of laundry (definitely socks)
- Vacuum?
- Read/study an hour
- Throw away four boxes
- Find better locations for some papers
- Pay attention to how I feel and try sleeping at night if it seems like it might work. Otherwise, don't waste the time.


----------



## deadgirlrunning

Tommorrow

-Go to school
-Go to orientation thingy
-Finish sanding countertop


----------



## Pacifist

This week I'm going to :
1. Tomorrow I'm going to go to work after absent for 5 weeks with 2 weeks doctor notes in my hand, don't know how to explain the other 3 weeks to the manager. (this is the ultimate goal)
2. I'm going to take exercises like jogging once in a day for 2 hours (the first time I'm going to have exercise in my life)
3. Looking for a new place to live, cause I need new change of environment (I usually rent a room)
4. Trying to find second job and save money


----------



## ACCV93

Make sure I do whatever the fuuck I want


----------



## sansd

- Stay up all day (I have not been able to sleep at night almost every day for more than a month even though I keep trying. I often to stay up throughout the day but get really tired around noon, so I lie down and then sleep 2-4 hours.) -- I lay down for four hours because I couldn't do anything else, but didnt fall asleep.
- Take care of whatever mail arrives immediately -- I haven't opened my package and haven't gone out to the box, but I might do that now.
- Do dishes -- Done.
- Prepare/eat the fresh vegetables so they don't go bad -- Some of them.
- Vacuum -- A little
- Exercise for at least an hour total -- About 20 minutes
- Try calling for the information I need again. Then call the health insurance company if I manage to get it. -- I tried. They said two weeks. I said I don't have two weeks. Don't know what's going to happen there.
- Get some sunlight exposure, even if just through the window -- None beyond when I went to the store in the morning.
- Read/study an hour
- Spend 20 minutes on dual n-back -- I'm going to do this now before I go to bed.
- Spend 20 minutes on ear training and/or rhythm exercises
- Work on organizing clothes, papers
- Call friend if I feel up to it
- Stretch before bed


----------



## Becca333

ACCV93 said:


> Make sure I do whatever the fuuck I want


hey, that's what I was going to say


----------



## SandyInfinity

hmm my goals from 2013 start buying everything i need for prsonal help 
then 2013- 2017 be strong and 70% + bold and happy
2017 - 2025 start working or a hobby that will last 4ever and possibly meet a man who is willing to be my partner 4ever
2025 - 2032+ i expect to live with no worries, very hapyy and active
i know i might not have any children because at 35 or 40 i'll bearly meet someone (if God wants to) so.. bearing children will be a problem


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Cook and eat the chard. Also eat the rest of the salad greens. And don't eat a bunch of bars.
- Try on the rest of the stuff and determine what to keep. Pack other stuff.
- If the insurance company calls again, answer and tell them it's going to take me a while to get the information. Perhaps ask what that means.
- Exercise/stretch
Work on some of the following:
- Go through clothes to get rid of
- Organize clothing
- Read/study
- Try to work on the piles of papers, stuff on the table, etc.
- Laundry
- Cleaning
- Ear training, rhythm, n-back?


----------



## The Sum of Awe

Be lazy
Be unproductive
Complain in my head about how I have school tomorrow


----------



## sansd

Tomorrow:
- Call former counselor again to let her know I need the info right away. Call insurance company if I manage to get it.
- Do physics reading for this week + look over notes
- Exercise before class
- Eat well (make sure I eat before I leave) and drink plenty of water
- Try to get something shipped
- Go to campus at least an hour early to try to read the supplemental physics text in the library (remember ear plugs)
- Maybe also check out and skim through the math textbook
- At least look at suggested math homework after class
- Do what I can at this point on the physics assignment?


----------



## Fruitcake

Go to the library - Y, the Last Man: Paper Dolls; Fables: The Dark Ages; Steppenwolf; Notes from Underground; CD. ✖
Send email. ✔
Eat healthfully. ✔
Order Consider the Lobster. ✔
Discuss volunteer work. ✔
Get through the day without crying. ✖


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Call former counselor again to let her know I need the info right away. Call insurance company if I manage to get it.


I eventually took care of this, at least.

For today . . .

I'm not sure I have time now, but try to leave early so I can do the following before class and be on time:
- Return some stuff in person
- At least look at Tuesday's math homework. Maybe do some of it.
- Also look ahead to see what might be covered

Spend at least an hour on physics when I get home:
- Read chapter from textbook (or part of it)
- Notes

Also:
- Exercise/stretch
- Eat vegetables
- Drink enough water
- Buy groceries
- Eat enough and stop eating earlier at night
- Do dishes
- Start laundry when I first get home if possible and I have any energy left, so that it doesn't get too late.
- Maybe work on that e-mail
- Figure out the best routes home


----------



## toutenkarthon

Tommorow
Buy some clothes
Go for a walk
Call health insurance guys
Go grocery shopping


----------



## Fruitcake

Discussion. ✔
Training for helpline.
Tidy up at least a tiny bit.
Read. ✔
Apply for that thing. ✔
Eat healthfully. ✔
Work out. ✔


----------



## sansd

I didn't get to school early. Buses were late and caught in traffic. Then I was too tired to do anything when I got home and just went to bed around 9:00 (hadn't slept since Sunday morning).

Today
- Expose eyes to sunlight -- Some.
- Buy groceries -- Got some, need more
- Eat well -- Eh. Didn't eat badly, but also didn't eat enough.
- Exercise (at least an hour?) and stretch
- Return some stuff in person
- Organize class stuff
- Spend at least two hours on physics reading/notes/homework -- Read for about an hour before I lay down for most of the rest of the day.
- Look at math homework
- Work on dishes, laundry, cleaning, organization of surroundings -- Did one load of laundry.
- Work on e-mail


----------



## Bohuw

Today i will :
-shower
-go to therapy
-clean my room and put some planned items for sale
-meditate
-sleep early 
AND AVOID AS MUCH TV AS POSSIBLE


----------



## sansd

Similarly to yesterday:
- Buy groceries -- Got fruit. Good enough for now.
- Eat well -- Need more vegetables, and probably calories. 
- Exercise and stretch -- Went for a short walk.
- Return some stuff in person -- Done.
- Organize current class stuff -- Done.
- Spend at least three hours on physics reading/notes/homework -- Done.
- Look at math homework
- Work on dishes, laundry, cleaning, organization of surroundings -- Did one load of laundry.
- Work on e-mail


----------



## sansd

- Buy groceries (or wait until tomorrow)
- Eat well
- Exercise (an hour total?) and stretch -- I've done 20 minutes so far.
- Spend three hours on physics (notes, finish chapters, start assignment)
- Look at math homework
- Work on cleaning and organization
- E-mail?
- N-back?


----------



## niacin

Today


Italian homework
Tomorrow


journalism homework
Exercise for 2 hours
Clean bedroom
Buy some clothes
eat well


----------



## niacin

Fruitcake said:


> Go to the library - Y, the Last Man: Paper Dolls; Fables: The Dark Ages; Steppenwolf; Notes from Underground; CD. ✖
> Send email. ✔
> Eat healthfully. ✔
> Order Consider the Lobster. ✔
> Discuss volunteer work. ✔
> Get through the day without crying. ✖


:hug


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Buy groceries (or wait until tomorrow)
> - Eat well
> - Exercise (an hour total?) and stretch -- I did 20+5 minutes of living room cardio.
> - Spend three hours on physics (notes, finish chapters, start assignment) -- I did very little. Just reviewed the notes to date and looked at the first part of the assignment.
> - Look at math homework
> - Work on cleaning and organization
> - E-mail?
> - N-back?


These again.


----------



## SilentLyric

The Sum of Awe said:


> Be lazy
> Be unproductive
> Complain in my head about how I have school tomorrow


this dude knows how to live


----------



## cybernaut

*Today:*
✔-Waking up at 4am to workout
-Study for my upcoming Economics exam and catch up in Visual Arts after workout in the AM
-Class at 8am-3pm
-Back to my apartment/Short Nap?
-Find a recipe to cook for dinner
-More Homework
-TV/Freetime (Less likely)

I always kept telling myself that I was going to wake my butt up or at least push myself to workout. And it happened.I choose to work at 4am because there are no people awake, and its hard to fit it into my busy school schedule.I went to the mini gym downstairs in my apartment.

My college has a big gym,but I don't go for two reasons:
1. No car
2. No friends


----------



## StNaive

Today/Tomorrow
-Start/maybe finish my calculus assignment
-Study for calculus test
-Go to the bank to resolve account issues
-Dentist
-Buy clothes

I think I can handle it.


----------



## socialanxietyfix

Tomorrow:
- Exercise
- Take the time to feel immense gratitude
- Spend the night dedicated to my wife
- Work late night on my dream


----------



## sansd

After I get up:
- Eat well -- I did well with vegetables but ate other things I meant not to.
- Exercise and stretch
- Spend three hours on physics (notes, finish chapters, start assignment)
- Go to office hours if I find something I need to ask about before then
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Call insurance company to see if they can change the effective date :| -- It was too late when I tried.
- E-mail?



ratherunique11 said:


> I always kept telling myself that I was going to wake my butt up or at least push myself to workout. And it happened.


Good job.


----------



## SilentLyric

today: talk to a female!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostBorn

I'm gonna focus on thinking before I speak, and not mumble when people are talking to me today.


----------



## milwaukeegirl

Tomorrow:

-Wake up early
-Apply to 20 jobs
-Buy a webcam
-Finish 2 HTML course units on code academy
-Finish Statistics homework
-Try not to freak out


----------



## won

Today:
- Study Japanese
- Do schoolwork
- Go for a jog (I'm lazy as hell so this might be hard to do)
- Do some laundry
- Sleep early


----------



## sansd

- Eat well 
- Exercise (an hour?) and stretch
- Spend four hours on physics (notes, finish chapters, start assignment)
- Pack jeans to return
- Work on cleaning and organization (laundry?)
- E-mail?
- N-back?


----------



## CWe

So far I have:

Woke up
Took a huge piss
Grabbed a squirt soda pop
Watched youtube
Ate wheat thins
Talked on phone
Porn

And the rest is the same thing all be doing later today 

Rip off my nuts for being so lame


----------



## sansd

Somehow I am going to find a way to sleep. Then tomorrow when I get up I am going to spend a lot of time on physics (I am hoping for five hours, because I keep not doing anything and I need to make sure it doesn't pile up any more), and pack and return the jeans. I will also try to exercise at least an hour in case it helps me with sleeping more than just walking for 20-30 minutes does.


----------



## PurrPanther

*Today*​
*Study*​
*Practice Piano*​
*Go to bikram yoga*​
*Study some more*​
*Practice Piano again*​
*Bake Oatmeal and Chocolate chip cookies*​
*Take my meds and SLEEP (I'm 100% sleep deprived)*​


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Somehow I am going to find a way to sleep. Then tomorrow when I get up I am going to spend a lot of time on physics (I am hoping for five hours, because I keep not doing anything and I need to make sure it doesn't pile up any more), and pack and return the jeans (maybe other things). I will also try to exercise at least an hour in case it helps me with sleeping more than just walking for 20-30 minutes does.


I did not do any physics, and only walked for around thirty minutes. I did get the jeans packed and shipped.

For today . . .

For class (hoping to spend at least five hours):
- Rewrite notes -- Spent 1.5 hours on stuff I shouldn't have bothered with, so I don't really want to count that. Then another two hours.
- Do my best to get at least to problem 10 on first assignment
- Look at lab?
- Finish reading chapters (and also the additional stuff I printed), and maybe go back through them
- Look at questions for second and third assignments

Work on cleaning and organization:
- Go through clothes?
- Laundry?
- Dishes -- Done.

- One hour of exercise
- Eat well (may need to buy groceries)
- Work on e-mail?


----------



## sansd

> For class (hoping to spend at least five hours):
> - Rewrite notes
> - Do my best to get at least to problem 10 on first assignment
> - Look at lab?
> - Finish reading chapters (and also the additional stuff I printed), and maybe go back through them
> - Look at questions for second and third assignments
> 
> Work on cleaning and organization:
> - Go through clothes?
> - Laundry?
> - Dishes
> 
> - One hour of exercise
> - Eat well
> - Work on e-mail?


Still these things. I also think I'm going to take medication and go to bed around 2am. I need to stop only sleeping in the day and get to sleep before it gets so noisy. I still haven't started the (long) physics assignment due on Wednesday, and I'm so tired.


----------



## Wingman01

-Do some Medicaid research
-fill out surveys to earn more points
-write down a schedule 
-shave this damn scruff off my face


----------



## sansd

With the rest of the night, I need to . . .

- Prepare and eat food
- Ideally, also walk to the store and buy groceries because I don't have much food, but I really don't feel up to it
- Rewrite notes (I'll have about 2 hours before midnight)

Then I can either try to go to bed or continue to work on notes and/or work on the still pretty much unstarted assignment due Wednesday :| and/or look at Wednesday's lab.

ETA: I didn't get food. I ate a couple of things but not enough. I worked on notes for around an hour before midnight.


----------



## darkhoboelf

Tomorrow-
Go to library and fax papers for colledge
Try talking to someone(any tips on what might help with this)
Go to basket ball game


----------



## jimity

Not log onto SAS.


----------



## sansd

Today:
- Go to bed before 4am, sleep
- Write lab questions up neatly (mostly did them just now but need to rewrite)
- Work on first assignment as much as possible
- Rewrite some notes
- Drop off packages -- Done
- Exercise -- Walked to store
- Buy groceries -- Done
- Eat well
- Listen to and delete messages
- Work on e-mail?


----------



## moments

Today 
1. Get up before 7am (done)
2. Complete all non-t reflections
3. Read chapters 6/7 in skills
4. Complete case notes 
5. Post my daily food here no matter what


----------



## moments

moments said:


> Today
> 1. Get up before 7am (done)
> 2. Complete all non-t reflections
> 3. Read chapters 6/7 in skills
> 4. Complete case notes
> 5. Post my daily food here no matter what


1. done
2. got 1/3 done
3. did chapter 6
4. nope
5. done.

Goals for tomorrow:

1. get up at 6:15 and stay awake
2. copy sess 5 to disk
3. do notes on sess 5
4. do t reflection 1 & 2
5. post daily food no matter what
6. complete notes on at least 15 pages of chapter 7
7. write two scenes in novel


----------



## sansd

My goals for the rest of the night were to walk, make and eat food, do dishes, and then go to bed by 3am. I probably won't make the 3am thing, but the other things are done or in progress. I might try to get a couple of pages of notes rewritten and get to bed by 4:00am instead of 3:00.

After I get up, I will do lots of stuff for class, whether I manage to sleep or not. _Lots_. I would like a determined smiley, but there isn't one, so I'm just going to use this one :bat (I am preparing to beat assignments into submission, or something). It would also be good if I did some of the other things I last posted.

ETA: I didn't sleep, spent about 30 minutes total on notes in the morning and lie down because I was too tired (still didn't sleep). Got up and did 20 more minutes.  I am taking pills to try to sleep soon.


----------



## moments

moments said:


> 1. get up at 6:15 and stay awake
> 2. copy sess 5 to disk
> 3. do notes on sess 5
> 4. do t reflection 1 & 2
> 5. post daily food no matter what
> 6. complete notes on at least 15 pages of chapter 7
> 7. write two scenes in novel


1. Got up at 6:15...went back to bed by 6:45 and didn't get up again until nearly 8 (sighs)
2. done
3. big fat no
4. big fat no
5. done
6. will finish this before slumber..only a few more pages
7. HAHAHHAHAHAHA

*sighs* I actually have to be nice to myself because I got something done today that I wasn't expecting to be able to finish today and had little time in general to get stuff done. That being said....

Goals for tomorrow:
1. Get up at 7:15 am
2. Finish notes on #5
3. Do reflections on #1 & #2
4. Do notes for ethics
5. begin arranging presentation for next week (spend at least an hour on this)
6. do at least 90 minutes of cleaning interspersed between the above
7. post everything that I eat no matter what!
8. spent an hour doing creative writing as a reward for all the other work


----------



## penny9

I am going to starting tomorrow really try and get into exercising i want to train really hard for the next 12 weeks and see what i can lose and then another 12 weeks after that so that will be 24 weeks all up. I really have to get this weight off me now the doctor said if i don't stop eating sugary food i am going to get diabetes and i really dont want that so i have to really try. It is just so hard to do though. I want to do a lot of walking but it is so hard walking past people i have a treadmill here at home that i can use i will have to try and get on it. I plan to sit down tomorrow and write a plan for what i need to do and then i will have to follow through with it. I find it so hard to do.


----------



## moments

moments said:


> Goals for tomorrow:
> 1. Get up at 7:15 am
> 2. Finish notes on #5
> 3. Do reflections on #1 & #2
> 4. Do notes for ethics
> 5. begin arranging presentation for next week (spend at least an hour on this)
> 6. do at least 90 minutes of cleaning interspersed between the above
> 7. post everything that I eat no matter what!
> 8. spent an hour doing creative writing as a reward for all the other work


1. I kind of got up at 7:15, nearly took a nap a bit later but stayed up
2. notes are complete as they're going to get
3. didn't have time
4. am about halfway through
5. did not do this
6. I managed 40 minutes which at least involved a bit of mopping
7. done
8. didn't get to the point of having a reward

Goals for Saturday
1. get up at 8am
2. complete ethics notes
3. do laundry
4. finish tidying/mopping floors
5. spend 30 minutes prepping presentation
6. post food no matter what


----------



## sansd

Today, study physics (work on notes, assignments) and do laundry.


----------



## bornbroken

Good Afternoon!!!
-group project write up!!


----------



## sansd

I had given up and was going to drop my class, but then after I didn't even go to class yesterday the instructor sent an e-mail saying he was moving the test back a week since a number of people seemed to be behind and hadn't turned in the first assignment, so . . . that's both a relief and irritating/stressful, and now I still need to study and work on assignments as much as possible. 

I also need to take stuff to the post office and do some laundry so I'll have clean socks. And I should wash my hands a lot to try to avoid getting sick, since the person I live with is now sick.


----------



## 1silenttruth1

Today:
Get up at 7:30
Eat breakfast
Focus on the tasks at hand: Studying for midterms: finish one practice sets and do extra questions.
Make notes for lab. Handin report. 
See people, smile.


----------



## ssalamone

1. Help out mom at Juice Bar
2. Be "the student of my anxiety" and take note of any anxiety while working
3. Go home after to see if my kava came in the mail!!!
4. Head down to the city and look for jobs.
5. MAYBE talk about social anxiety with my girlfriend


----------



## ViperChick007

The first steps on accomplishing today since it is the start of my spring break is to wake up tomorrow morning around 9am. Then I am going to try to make a decent non-dinner like breakfast. Then run at the gym so I can get back at my summer body. Then head over to my ex's house. Then I'm probably going to start my spring break homework for the rest of the night..


----------



## Things Unsaid

Today I need to:

1. Complete this draft of an article I'm writing. I'd like about 2,000 words.
2. Check last night's code, because I'm pretty sure I opened my laptop again after a few drinks.
3. Set up an appointment for next week and gather the necessary papers.
4. Have fun.



ViperChick007 said:


> The first steps on accomplishing today since it is the start of my spring break is to wake up tomorrow morning around 9am. *Then I am going to try to make a decent non-dinner like breakfast.* Then run at the gym so I can get back at my summer body. Then head over to my ex's house. Then I'm probably going to start my spring break homework for the rest of the night..


I can give you some tips with eggs or pancakes if you want them. I'm a master with a spatula; the only thing not a weapon in my clumsy hands.


----------



## dal user

Today
wake up some time before 4pm
have something to eat before i go to work
head out the door for an evening in work having a laugh

thats the only thing i like about my job, we always have a laugh, makes it much better.


----------



## CeriAnne

- have a healthy breakfast and generally be healthy
- shower and get dressed
- go for a walk
- drink lots of water
- meet up with my mum this afternoon, I need to go to my dads to pick up some things and i need to ask her if she can give me a lift there without sounding like I'm using her as a taxi:/ which i'm not because i do want to see my mum too and have a catch up 
- colour my hair...
- have a bath and pamper myself.


I'm worried and anxious about seeing my dad because I haven't seen him in a while...well a few weeks, we never keep in touch, he doesn't even ring me or text me asking how I am...:/ is that normal? 

anyways those are my plans for today....


----------



## Ranuga

my goal for today is wake up early and have dinner before going to work. I am doing night shifts these days and missed by dinner becoz I slept too much.


----------



## CeriAnne

Well I achieved some of my goals yesterday...these are my plans for today...

- go to work
- buy some new shoes for work (I always put it off because I hate going to the shops especially by myself)
- be healthy and drink lots of water
- meditate and relax after I get back from work
- try and be happy
- maybe go for a short walk after work (I've been having asthma problems lately and it's preventing me from exercising which is getting me down, I can't even walk to work without having an asthma attack)

anyway...we'll see how it goes


----------



## cozynights

Today is hopefully going to be a simple day. I have to:
- Go to the market and buy some stuff to eat for the rest of the week
- Talk to my parents about recent disappointments without freaking out
- Avoid headaches and fevers because of silly things

hmm I think that's all


----------



## Sadok

Since i'm on spring break then :
1-Sleep
2-More f****** sleep
3-Beach
4-Facebook
5-Movies


----------



## Andres124

Tomorrow I plan to talk to a girl in college and get her number


----------



## moments

Goals for tomorrow

a) record everything I eat
b) print and read 3 articles
c) photocopy assessments
d) deliver copies to psychologist
e) rewrite one cf sheet and illustrate


----------



## chris7

Guess it's technically the next day because it's 12:05 A.M.
1. Get at least 8 hours of sleep.
2. Try and learn something new in class today/pay attention.
3. Play video games.
4. Porn.
5. Homework.
6. Go for a run.
7.Shower
8. T.V
9. Use this forum again
11. Sleep some more.
Good Night Everybody!


----------



## zonebox

Tomorrow, weather permitting: 
1) Ride ten miles on my bike.
2) Change gas filter on wife's car
3) Do 3 sections of algebra.


----------



## CeriAnne

- put washing out to dry
- tidy and clean the flat
- go out to get gas and electric to put on meter
- go buy new work shoes


----------



## sansd

- Finish thermal radiation chapter
- Start next chapter
- Catch up on notes
- Do something toward cleaning and organization (so overwhelmed)
- Buy groceries (eggs and vegetables, at least)
- Look at a recent assignment if I get some reading done


----------



## sansd

None of the above happened that day. I did get groceries, including eggs, earlier.

Tonight I want to finish reading the textbook section I started (minus the examples) and go to bed as soon as possible, since I'm actually feeling pretty tired in a way that makes it seem like I might be able to sleep, which is pretty rare for this time (around midnight).

Tomorrow:
- Do dishes -- Done.
- Change sheets
- Cancel old health insurance -- Called to find out what to do, sent request by fax
- Call my mom about current health insurance -- Tried, no answer
- Look into alterations (call)?
- Do more textbook reading
- Get rid of something or at least identify something to be gotten rid of -- One thing
- Organize shirts -- Started, abandoned the effort for too long, then had to move things back
- Eat vegetables -- Just frozen chard
- Exercise -- Plan on going for a short walk soon

My study-related goals that unfortunately probably have to be for a longer term than just a day:
- Catch up on notes, read background material if necessary
- Finish Ch. 37
- Read Ch. 38
- Start Ch. 39
- Read first two chapters of E&R
- Work on assignments (starting with most recent)


----------



## sansd

After I get up, again:
- Change sheets
- Call my mom about insurance
- Look into alterations (call)?
- Work on reading and/or notes and/or problems
- Get rid of something or at least identify something to be gotten rid of
- Organize shirts
- Eat vegetables
- Exercise


----------



## fancyjuicebox

My goals for today are:
-Go through my research & start the Polycythemia project;
-Go to mom's for dinner with grandmothers;
-Paint a birdhouse for mom;
-Sweat for at least another 20 minutes;


----------



## sansd

For the rest of the day:
- Get prescription refilled
- Eat vegetables
- Do dishes
- Do something with clothes
- Exercise
- Return stuff if I feel up to it
- Read 1-2 hours


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> For the rest of the day:
> - Get prescription refilled
> - Eat vegetables
> - Do dishes
> - Do something with clothes
> - Exercise
> - Return stuff if I feel up to it
> - Read 1-2 hours


Only did dishes and ran around my living room very briefly. I tried to get my medication, but the pharmacy closed earlier than expected.

Same for today (though I doubt I'll return stuff), plus maybe laundry. I already picked up the medication.

ETA: I had salad greens with beets, and, uh, that's it.


----------



## sansd

For the rest of the day:
- Figure out dental insurance stuff
- Eat rest of salad greens as well as other vegetables, and otherwise eat well -- Didn't eat enough, but ate the salad greens.
- Do dishes -- Done.
- Do something toward cleaning and organization (clothes . . .)
- Exercise -- Just walked to the store. Need to do more.
- Return stuff if I feel up to it
- Buy groceries -- Done.
- Read at least 1-2 hours
- Go to bed before midnight (use trazodone) -- Er, it was around 3:00. I used the trazodone and still only barely got anything resembling sleep.


----------



## Wingman01

*Goals for today.

*-CBT therapy
-Study aviation material.
-Practice my guitar 
-Take a walk


----------



## sansd

- Figure out dental insurance stuff, possibly make cleaning appointment
- Possibly also make appointment for removal of my epidermal nevus
- Eat well
- Do laundry
- Do something toward cleaning and organization (clothes . . .)
- Exercise
- Read at least 1-2 hours
- Go to bed before 2am (use trazodone)

Outside things I should but probably won't do:
- Return stuff
- Pick up sheet music from library
- Buy food


----------



## moments

*Goals for Today

*1. find a suitable section of tape for assignment
2. transcript it
3. do notes
4. go to archery lessons
5. do 30 mins of tidying up this evening
6. record what I eat


----------



## sansd

Today I did dishes and two loads of laundry, ate vegetables several times, walked to the store to buy groceries, and ran around my living room for fifteen minutes. I called the dentist's office yesterday to make an appointment, but I'm waiting on a cancellation during the week.

Tomorrow I need to pack returns, work on organization, exercise, eat well, _do some reading_, and probably do more laundry (de-stretch some jeans). Maybe also pay my health insurance bill.


----------



## Lemonmonger

I need to do laundry, sweep and possibly mop, unload/reload the dishwasher and work on my resume.


----------



## altqq

Need to study... that's the ONE thing I have to do. And I still can't do it T_T


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> Today I did dishes and two loads of laundry, ate vegetables several times, walked to the store to buy groceries, and ran around my living room for fifteen minutes. I called the dentist's office yesterday to make an appointment, but I'm waiting on a cancellation during the week.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to pack returns, work on organization, exercise, eat well, _do some reading_, and probably do more laundry (de-stretch some jeans). Maybe also pay my health insurance bill.


I washed the jeans, ate pretty well, and sort of exercised. Same for today, but also get to class on time, walk to UPS if I have time, and no laundry.

ETA: I was on time and I might go for a walk before I go to bed.


----------



## sansd

- Make decisions, pack/ship returns
- Clean/organize
- Read
- Eat well
- Exercise
- Stretch


----------



## Evo1114

shiori123 said:


> Rest of tonight:
> -Work on CS project
> -Start geography readings
> 
> Tomorrow:
> -Be on time for class
> -Study for genetics quiz
> -Finish geography readings
> -Work on CS project
> -Research


Ugh how I don't miss college. It was well worth the insanity though. How long do you have left to go? Good luck.


----------



## MarjoleinL

Good morning!

Today I've to go to school. At school, I have to do an activity with +- 15 people my age, and I have to explain the activity, great. Also, I have a dance class in school today, which I might even love more. But I'll do it, yes I can!


----------



## sansd

Today I dropped off a couple of things at the UPS store on my way to get my teeth cleaned, then picked up some groceries on the way back. I still need to get some fruit from the other store later. With the rest of the day, I'd like to do some exercise and work on reading/studying and cleaning/organizing. I want to at least finish reading the chapter I started last night and the one after that.


----------



## jook

*Hi Guys!*

*Hi Everybody!* It's been three years since I started this thread and I'm glad to see it's still going strong. I hope everyone is getting as much satisfaction and motivation from posting their daily goals as I have. I was down in the dumps when I got the idea:idea and it really helped me to get my butt in gear:clap. I haven't posted in awhile and thought I'd check in to see what's been going on. Lots of great goal setting and follow through. Keep it up!

CARAMBOLA - good to see an old face still hanging around and making things happen. You rock!:banana

My goals for today:

-Work 9-4
-Take bed rails back that were too big (i have a queen bed and the rails are king size)
-Pay D*** for checking out a used car a friend is purchasing
-Eat healthy and not succumb to quick and easy junk food


----------



## xgodmetashogun

current goals right now are reading these self help books and fixing my sleeping schedule


----------



## jook

jook said:


> *Hi Everybody!* It's been three years since I started this thread and I'm glad to see it's still going strong. I hope everyone is getting as much satisfaction and motivation from posting their daily goals as I have. I was down in the dumps when I got the idea:idea and it really helped me to get my butt in gear:clap. I haven't posted in awhile and thought I'd check in to see what's been going on. Lots of great goal setting and follow through. Keep it up!
> 
> CARAMBOLA - good to see an old face still hanging around and making things happen. You rock!:banana


Here's how I did yesterday (see below)...'bout half & half. Remember to come back at the end of the date and tell everybody how you did. The point of the thread is to SHARE your plans and your successes/failures in completing them. That way we can support each other with kudos or encouragement.

My goals for today 4/22 Monday:

:yes-Work 9-4
:no-Take bed rails back that were too big (i have a queen bed and the rails are king size)
:no-Pay D*** for checking out a used car a friend is purchasing
:yes-Eat healthy and not succumb to quick and easy junk food

Hope everyone had a fabulous day and completed all they set out today...if not, tomorrow's another day!


----------



## graymatter

*Today 4-23*
-Eat breakfast
-Workout (stretch, walk/jog, lift)
-Shower
-Go shopping (need screen protector for new phone, armband case and earbuds for workout)
-Lunch
-Sign up for summer watercolor class
-Do dishes
-Put away winter coats
-Relax


----------



## Dav1k

I intend to not to negatively reinforce my depression.
IE: seeing a task that looks hard, and not thinking, "You have issues, you could never do that."


----------



## dal user

Today I rolled out of bed in the afternoon, went to work, come home and then had something to eat.


----------



## jvo

Today I will
-Go to work
-Be positive!

it's little steps. 
you can do whatever you set your mind on


----------



## 84929

Today I'm going to see if DPS is open (cause Friday is a holiday here) and take my Driver's License test. 
At least the written test. Hopefully I will pass it the first time around


----------



## shadeguy

Today I already did everything important I wanted to do, left just to go to sleep not too late because it makes me pissed and leave me a small list what to do tomorrow.


----------



## sansd

jook said:


> CARAMBOLA - good to see an old face still hanging around and making things happen. You rock!:banana


Hi jook, thanks.

With the rest of the night I plan to:
- Exercise
- Take a shower
- Not eat (much, anyway)
- Do a little reading
- Do a little cleaning if there's time
- Maybe also download stuff before my account gets locked
- Stretch
- Try to sleep early (by 11pm?)


----------



## shadeguy

Goal setting for today: not wasting today, starting of now.


----------



## graymatter

A touch hung over so today might be rough.

-Eat
-Workout
-Shower
-Buy groceries
-Help my bro fix his door
-Clean house


----------



## sansd

- Do dishes -- Done.
- Walk to store to buy groceries -- Done.
- Exercise more
- Start beans soaking?
- Do some reading
- Pack something
- Stretch


----------



## gytar

✓ Get a bus pass
✓ Apply for passport
✓ Eat lunch

will finish over the weekend:
- Finish the report
- Clean my room
- Exercise
- GOMAD (1 gallon per day for now)


----------



## sansd

I went to the post office earlier.

- Check out the Stairs (for exercise)
- Buy groceries
- Do laundry
- Do dishes
- Read a chapter
- Do something toward cleaning and organization.
- Stretch


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I went to the post office earlier.
> 
> - Check out the Stairs (for exercise)
> - Buy groceries
> - Do laundry
> - Do dishes
> - Read a chapter
> - Do something toward cleaning and organization.
> - Stretch


I went to the stairs, and walked them a couple of times. I probably should have done more, but I didn't know how sore they'd make me and didn't want to overdo it. So far I'm not sore at all. Didn't do anything else.

Today:
- Exercise -- Walked to the store.
- Buy groceries -- Done.
- Eat well -- Eh, mostly. 
- Do laundry
- Do dishes -- Done.
- Read a chapter (or more)
- Work on cleaning and organization. -- Did a couple of very small things.
- Stretch


----------



## sansd

- Exercise
- Eat well
- Read (a chapter or more)
- Do laundry (especially socks and underwear . . .)
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Soak beans?
- Stretch before bed


----------



## sansd

Today I did dishes and three loads of laundry (haven't put it all away, though). Still not reading. Why am I not reading?  I hope I'll do some reading before I go to bed.

ETA: I read seven pages.

Tomorrow:
- Take jeans, maybe other stuff to UPS
- Go talk to advisors/counselors (ugh) if I get up in time and feel up to it -- Not going. I couldn't sleep, so I stayed in bed too long trying.
- Read/study
- Clean socks
- Work on cleaning and organization


----------



## jook

It's Saturday. I can't think of a thing to do. The only thing I might do is go shopping for some nice underwear
.:agree <<<<<<<<<who is this guy?


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Read/study
> - Clean socks
> - Work on cleaning and organization


These again, plus exercise and do dishes.


----------



## Possessed Petey

I really hate Sunday. It's such an empty day. Here goes nothing.
-Do assignment for tomorrow's lecture
-Study for a theory test
-Eat something yummy
-Go on a brisk constitutional
-Shampoo and deep condition my hair
-Tidy up my room


----------



## jook

jook said:


> It's Saturday. I can't think of a thing to do. The only thing I might do is go shopping for some nice underwear
> .:agree <<<<<<<<<who is this guy?


Yesterday I didn't even get my carcass out of bed. But that's ok. Sometimes you just need to be a lazy a**. But I did accomplish some things:

-paid a couple of bills online
-Talked to my son and his girlfriend on the phone
-Talked to my sweetie on the phone
-juiced apples and pears for a succulent, tasty treat
-Did some interesting online reading

Today I plan to do just two things:
-drag my butt up, dress up pretty and go to church
-get to the store for those frilly undies I didn't get yesterday

Anything else will be icing on the cake, gravy on the roast, chips in my cookie...well you get the point

_Go on and make it a great day...dare ya!_


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I plan to do just two things:
> :yes-drag my butt up, dress up pretty and go to church
> :yes-get to the store for those frilly undies I didn't get yesterday
> 
> _Go on and make it a great day...dare ya!_


I done it! I went to church but skipped out on the snacks afterward. Also got me some spiffy undies. Whew Hoo!


----------



## jook

shiori are you graduating??? Well that's a task well done. 
:yay:yay:yayCONGRATULATIONS!!!:yay:yay:yay


----------



## graymatter

-Buy art supplies for class.
-Get something for dad's birthday.
-Grocery shopping.

Doing a lot of shopping today.


----------



## jook

graymatter said:


> -Buy art supplies for class.
> -Get something for dad's birthday.
> -Grocery shopping.
> 
> Doing a lot of shopping today.


Hey gray so what did you end up getting for your Paw? Do tell.

OK...today is done - I did speed walking this morn, went to work came home and got on the computer, where I be now.

for tomorrow>>>

-work
-exercise with my new Brazil Butt video (I've had the darn thing for 4mths now and barely used it...just can't get my butt in gear...which is the whole purpose of paying the $70 for the darn thing - to get my _butt _in gear!! Darn it!
Anybody got any motivating ideas I need :help


----------



## graymatter

jook said:


> Hey gray so what did you end up getting for your Paw? Do tell.


A 2013 Red Sox roster book and a citronella candle. They might seem like odd gifts but he's leaving for work next month and he'll be overseas all summer. The roster will give him something to flip through on the flight and add a little home team spirit to his foreign digs. Since he only has time for one more camping trip the candle is supposed to make that weekend less buggy.


----------



## jook

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\

*sa-a-weet!!*


----------



## jook

Sometimes I forget to posts my goals in the morning so I just post what I did today instead:

Today I:
-copied info to take w/me to doc
-worked 2hrs
-shopped at Goodwill
-picked up cat food for L's cat
-picked up grapes at the store for W
-went to doc (finally got her to listen, I think)
-dropped off cat food and grapes to respective persons
-came home seasoned steak for dinner
-hung my new wine & grapes (what is it with grapes today) clock in the kitchen
-got on computer to post on SAS

What else I need to do:

-excercise (I gotta tone up!)
-get stuff for salad from store
-take a nap in case my S.O. wants to go out somewhere tonight


----------



## seagulls3000

today I am going to empty, clean and refill my fish tank


----------



## jook

*eXCercise! D*** it!!*


----------



## jook

jook said:


> *eXCercise! D*** it!!*


Well, i did at least go walking. That counts, right?


----------



## jook

OK, today I plan to:
-finish packing for Memorial Day trip (leaving tomorrow:boogie)
-paint my fingernails/toenails
-get to bed early to take L on an errand in the morning
-tidy up the house a bit

I'm going on a trip! No, a real one this time :b. Not the one I'm always on. I have friends I met in an intensive CBT group almost 15 years ago and we're getting together. I'm taking a bus to L's in Nashville. From Nashville L and I are driving to Arkansas to see D and hang out until Monday. We're planning massages and hot spring baths at a nice spa. Oh, I can't want! I hope we'll have lots of fun. 

If you're not feeling all that social or don't have any plans for Memorial Day weekend, at least (set the goal to) go somewhere to watch some fireworks or see a movie you've been wanting to see, or anything else you can do alone that makes you feel good...whatever you do it would be great to read about it in this thread!:yes


----------



## sansd

Today I would like to:
- Put dishes away
- Maybe go to the post office
- Unpack and otherwise work on cleaning and organization
- Continue eating decently and not eat almonds or almond products
- Exercise and stretch
- Do some laundry (_still_ haven't washed my socks)
- Do some reading/studying

ETA: I put the dishes away and avoided almonds. Sigh. I guess I should load the dishwasher again before I go to bed.


----------



## music1983

Today was as usual for me ,as my loneliness got more deeper and darker


----------



## sansd

Good things I've already done:
- Dishes
- Packed up some almond butter that arrived leaking/unsealed to return
- Threw away a couple of ill-fitting (and old or at least well-used) articles of clothing
- Just started a load of laundry

I plan to finish the laundry (maybe start another load, this time with socks) and do some reading or studying. I should also go for a walk or otherwise exercise.

ETA: I did two loads of laundry, including the socks.


----------



## sansd

Today:

- Do dishes -- Done.
- Put clean laundry away
- Leave zit alone -- I scratched it open. Sigh.
- Stop drinking tea after this last mugful -- Done.
- Read/study -- I got close to finishing a small GRE prep book, which wasn't really a top priority, but it's something.
- Exercise


----------



## jook

shiori123 said:


> Tomorrow:
> -Fix up my bike
> -Go on a bike ride
> -Pay my parking ticket
> -Go through my cleaning supplies
> -Mail my thank you note
> -Deposit money in the bank
> -Do some work on figuring out my school plans


*SHIORI* so what did you graduate in? Got any big post graduation plans. Once again, a big shout out to you, congratulations!!
 Today I plan to:

-drive back to nashville from Little Rock 
-read and relax on the bus ride from Nashville to Ohio

The spa in Hot Springs was fabulous. I may have a new addiction...spas!

_Hope everyone had a fabulous Memorial Day weekend!!_


----------



## sansd

- Put clean laundry away -- Done.
- Work on cleaning and organization -- I tried! I'm not entirely sure I'm making progress.
- Read/study (finish GRE book, then go to textbook)
- Exercise and stretch
- Buy groceries -- Done.


----------



## sansd

- Deal with packages immediately
ETA: In order to finish dealing with the packages, I need to return stuff, so also:
- Return stuff

and these again:
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Read/study (finish GRE book, then go to textbook)
- Exercise and stretch


----------



## jook

Had a nice vacation/get-together with two friends who also have SA...went to a baseball game yesterday (my 1st!). As for today...

back to frickin' work!

_Have a great day...I dare ya!_


----------



## chinaski

-go to the gym
-jog/walk 3 miles
-try to eat healthy
-Think of something to talk about for when I hang out with my crush tonight.


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -go to the gym *- Done*
> -jog/walk 3 miles *-* *Didn't have time.*
> -try to eat healthy *- failed. Started off good but ended up going for fast food at night.*
> -Think of something to talk about for when I hang out with my crush tonight. *-couldn't think of anything. Things started off good, but crush seemed bored after a while. Someone shoot me, please.*


Today:

-jog/walk 2 miles.
-go to the gym
-eat healthy
-Try to explain at least one thing to someone (I have expressive language disorder).


----------



## graymatter

Gotta get my car inspected today, line's probably going to be full of my fellow procrastinators...


----------



## sansd

- Try depositing old check -- Done.
- Buy fruit and water -- Done, though I realized I should have gotten a couple of other things. Might need to go back later.
- Request new debit card -- Done.
- Talk to advisor and counselors? -- Done.
- Post office -- Done.
- In-store returns
- Exercise and stretch
- Read/study
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Laundry


----------



## jook

Originally Posted by *chinaski* 

_-Think of something to talk about for when I hang out with my crush tonight. *-couldn't think of anything. Things started off good, but crush seemed bored after a while. Someone shoot me, please.*_

*CHINASKI **- *So sorry your conversation with "Crush" didn't go well. We've probably all been there and felt the humiliation, shame, self-loathing when that happens. But you need to be kind to yourself. What would you say to a friend that was feeling like you?...say those things to yourself. The thing is, YOU DID IT! You didn't avoid this social goal you set for yourself. YOU DID IT. Don't let how you feel negate the fact that you're still a winner,:boogie because YOU DID IT!!

I've never heard of expressive language disorder. Do you have social anxiety as well? Your recent goals include explaining this disorder to someone. You could start by posting a short paragraph right here. I would like to understand it better since one purpose of this thread is to offer encouragement to each other when someone is having trouble. _If anybody else feels inclined please send words of encouragement and kudos to CHINASKI!!_


----------



## jook

Lately I've been getting in from work and crashing. I really need a good kick in the butt!

Goals for Today:

-Take book back to library
-Buy seeds to plant
-start egg carton garden
-call G to invite to an event this weekend
-exercise
-bag cut limbs


----------



## jook

Well, I am mighty proud :teeth



jook said:


> Lately I've been getting in from work and crashing. I really need a good kick in the butt!
> 
> Goals for Today:
> 
> -Take book back to library - done deal
> -Buy seeds to plant - you betcha!
> -start egg carton garden - not today
> -call G to invite to an event this weekend did it!
> -exercise does yard work count?
> -bag cut limbs bagged that one!


----------



## jook

For Tomorrow (Sat. june1st)

-start seeds in egg carton
-exercise
-mail niece's graduation gift
-order supplements
-get tickets for concert
-put gas in car
-pay bill
-buy tickets for concert


----------



## sansd

Today I returned stuff and then walked up to the stairs afterward and did them three times for exercise. I was going to come home and try to get some reading done, but I got locked out for a couple of hours and now it's late.

These again for tomorrow:
- Exercise and stretch
- Read/study
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Laundry


----------



## jook

jook said:


> For Tomorrow (Sat. june1st)
> 
> :yes-start seeds in egg carton
> -exercise
> :yes-mail niece's graduation gift
> -order supplements
> -get tickets for concert
> -put gas in car
> :yes-pay bill


Didn't finish my list today, but I did get some cleaning and grocery shopping done in addition to the things I had on my list. So, still a productive day!

Intentions for today (Sunday):

-put gas in the car
-submit time sheets
-pick up concert tickets
-order supplements
-exercise
-read utility meter & submit reading
-more grocery shopping (?)
-more cleaning (?)


----------



## Amethyst Forest

- Deep clean the kitchen - Done
- Scrub the bathroom fixtures - Done
- Sweep all of the floors - Done
- Workout - Done
- Return mom's phonecall - Done


----------



## getsomeair

Go to town to meet about volunteer work.

Ugh why do I have to feel that slight sickness to my stomach? The nerves completely drain me and make me tired! And the heat doesn't make it better either.

Funny, yesterday I was completely fine and felt not a single butterfly.

Meh, I guess being nervous is normal... If only it wasn't so exhausting! It's not like I'm angsting in my mind and worrying about things that might go wrong. The nervousness is purely physical. And sooo tiresome!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Intentions for today (Sunday):
> 
> :no-put gas in the car will have to this morn to get to work. On "E", yikes!
> :yes-submit time sheets
> :yes-pick up concert tickets
> :no-order supplements still can't decide which ones
> :yes-exercise
> :no-read utility meter & submit reading tried but need to call utility co.
> :no-more grocery shopping (?) not really necessary
> :yes-more cleaning (?)


Today I will:

-Put gas in car
-go to work
-order supplements
-exercise
-Tell R I need some "me" time

_Have a Great One...And don't do anything today you can put off 'til tomorrow (just kidding) :teeth_


----------



## jook

...And the results are in!



jook said:


> Today I will:
> 
> :no-Put gas in car didn't need to drive today
> :no-go to work called in
> :yes-order supplements yeh!
> :yes-exercise went walking with neighbor so got some socializing in too!
> :yes-Tell R I need some "me" time Boyfriend has gotten much better about understanding this
> 
> _Have a Great One...And don't do anything today you can put off 'til tomorrow (just kidding) :teeth_


Tomorrow:

-Do hair
-exercise
-straighten up bed room some


----------



## Kimonosan

This seems really cool and being an overly organized person, this could be really helpful. Well since it is 12:35 in the morning at the moment, I guess I will do things later today. I'm maybe going to hang out with my sister. We're going to buy her a game she wants, and if I have the money I'm going to buy a few house things before I come back to organize my room. The last one probably won't be done for a few days, but that is okay.


----------



## jook

Kimonosan said:


> This seems really cool and being an overly organized person, this could be really helpful. Well since it is 12:35 in the morning at the moment, I guess I will do things later today. I'm maybe going to hang out with my sister. We're going to buy her a game she wants, and if I have the money I'm going to buy a few house things before I come back to organize my room. The last one probably won't be done for a few days, but that is okay.


Welcome* KIMONOSAN** :yay *Hope you'll post here often!


----------



## jook

-pick out what I'm wearing to the wake
-do nails
-set hair
-borrow earrings from G
-season ground turkey
-tryout new eyeliner


----------



## Kimonosan

jook said:


> Welcome* KIMONOSAN** :yay *Hope you'll post here often!


Thank you for the warm welcome 

Well I got one of the three things that I wanted too done and in a few days I will be stealing my sister's game out of the mail and playing it. Love Harvest Moon.

Ideas for tomorrow:

I'm going to be working the lunch shift at work. That means lots of people and lots of talking to random people. It is a little easier since I'm on headset and won't see them, but I have a feeling they will want me running around doing other things...like dining room...my worst fear. Here is too good luck!


----------



## sherise

*new member*

hi i'm so happy this thread exists and i have bookmarked it

today i'm going to
find a cover for asus tablet and play around with it
pick up lib book
sort out photos

today and tommorrow 
call notes 
work references

exercise


----------



## Thatguy55

I'm going to start posting here... Seems like a great idea for a thread.

Anway. My day:

-Make progress on animation project
-Write another music review on blog
-Think of ideas for a major animation project, write story, plan characters.


----------



## Quail

It is a great idea for a thread. I had been looking for this. 
Today I would finish reading a book Amiel's Journal from a library, cook delicious eggs, clean up an abandoned carpet for a days.


----------



## jook

:hs:wel
Welcome to the new faces on board! *SHERISE**, THATGUY,* &* QUAIL.*If you're having trouble staying on task or just like to organize your day, this is the place to be. Ideally, this thread should be interactive by giving out kudos and shout-outs of encouragement or just commenting on someone's posted tasks that interests you. Also, if you're having a tough time completing something share it. Someone may offer encouragement, advise, yada, yada to help you get over that hump. See ya'round!



sherise said:


> hi i'm so happy this thread exists and i have bookmarked it
> 
> today i'm going to
> find a cover for asus tablet and play around with it
> pick up lib book
> sort out photos
> 
> today and tommorrow
> call notes
> work references
> 
> exercise


:welSHERISE, did ya get it all done? Committing to exercise is one of my biggest challenges. How about you?



Thatguy55 said:


> I'm going to start posting here... Seems like a great idea for a thread.
> 
> Anway. My day:
> 
> -Make progress on animation project
> -Write another music review on blog
> -Think of ideas for a major animation project, write story, plan characters.


:welTHATGUY, you write a music blog...how interesting! What types of music do you write about? What do you do with your animation projects?



Quail said:


> It is a great idea for a thread. I had been looking for this.
> Today I would finish reading a book Amiel's Journal from a library, cook delicious eggs, clean up an abandoned carpet for a days.


:welQUAIL... what makes your eggs so delicious? Do tell?


----------



## jook

Yesterday I did something really fantabulous - I met some of my significant other's family...I was having a really hard time about it but got through it all pretty well and I'm just so gosh darn proud of myself for following through and not avoiding. Yippeeee!!:yay:yay

Today I will:

-Drop off job paperwork
-exercise
-call CP to tell her I can't meet her to pick up cake
-watch movie or go out somewhere with my S.O.
-season chicken for dinner


----------



## sherise

jook said:


> Yesterday I did something really fantabulous - I met some of my significant other's family...I was having a really hard time about it but got through it all pretty well and I'm just so gosh darn proud of myself for following through and not avoiding. Yippeeee!!:yay:yay
> 
> Today I will:
> 
> -Drop off job paperwork
> -exercise
> -call CP to tell her I can't meet her to pick up cake
> -watch movie or go out somewhere with my S.O.
> -season chicken for dinner


congrats on the first point!!!

endeavour to do all your points listed today ok.

I didn't get any of the stuff except exercise done yesterday. The today's list is still the same as yesterday :mum


----------



## jook

sherise said:


> congrats on the first point!!!
> 
> endeavour to do all your points listed today ok.
> 
> I didn't get any of the stuff except exercise done yesterday. The today's list is still the same as yesterday :mum


Thank you *SHERISE**. *I had been lamenting for six months about meeting his family. This was a major thing for me due to SA, but I did it!

I see you fell off the exercise wagon too. I'm planning to get some in today for sure. So strap up those sneakers and let's break a sweat, girlfriend!


----------



## melodielemon

Hi, this is the first time I've seen this thread and I think it's a good idea! Especially since today in particular I woke up feeling very purposeless and empty. All I have done thus far is shower, eat and browse random threads on these forums looking for inspiration...looks like I found it.

Alright, today I plan to...
1. Dry my hair (with a hairdryer)
2. Apply for at least one job online
3. Read a few chapters of my new book
4. Take the dog for a long walk
5. Bring up driving lessons with parents and maybe even book some!

OK, let's not get too crazy...


----------



## ShineGreymon

Today I plan to 

1. watch Digimon! target episode 44
2. eat lunch
3. sleep
4. decide on how the supervillan will appear in my dna charge series


----------



## shatteredself

Today, We'll start our first semester. Wish me luck guys. I hope I can manage to get new friends.


----------



## corbeaublanc

Go out for breakfast
enjoy the weather
get over art block even if it's just for a few minutes

I hope to find this thread more helpful than just writing things down. Either way, I never seem to get things done; but I'm willing to change that..


----------



## Kimonosan

Get dressed
Maybe make something to eat
Hang out with my boyfriend and play videogames 
Maybe yet back to my friend about going out tonight
The last one may be really hard because they want to go out drinking and I kind of can't. Plus im not really a party and bar going kind of person. We will see


----------



## sansd

- Sort out next batch of stuff to donate
- Prepare package(s)
- Read
- Eat vegetables
- Exercise and stretch
- Buy groceries?
- Do laundry and dishes


----------



## Quail

jook said:


> Yesterday I did something really fantabulous - I met some of my significant other's family...I was having a really hard time about it but got through it all pretty well and I'm just so gosh darn proud of myself for following through and not avoiding. Yippeeee!!:yay:yay


Wow! You completed it. Congratulation on achieved a goal.:squeeze
Yesterday I cooked egg sunny-side up on saute of spinach that is my favorite.:heart
In this thread, I could check the goal and a feeling of fulfillment, so useful to the maintenance of motivation.

Today,
-read a book the rest of the page.
-adjust my posture by stretch.
-post to somewhere thread in my bad English.


----------



## jook

melodielemon said:


> Hi, this is the first time I've seen this thread and I think it's a good idea! Especially since today in particular I woke up feeling very purposeless and empty...


*MELODIELEMON *That's exactly why this thread was started. I'm glad you find the inspiration you needed to kick start your engine. Hope you got all your tasks done. And if not, tomorrow's another day. Keep posting those goals!


----------



## jook

ShineGreymon said:


> Today I plan to
> 
> 1. watch Digimon! target episode 44
> 2. eat lunch
> 3. sleep
> 4. decide on how the supervillan will appear in my dna charge series


I have not the first clue what a Digimon! is but I hope you enjoyed. I do know what lunch and sleep are and I'm for both :yes



shatteredself said:


> Today, We'll start our first semester. Wish me luck guys. I hope I can manage to get new friends.


Good luck to you *SHATTERED! *Carpe Diem and all that jazz :b



corbeaublanc said:


> Go out for breakfast
> enjoy the weather
> get over art block even if it's just for a few minutes
> 
> I hope to find this thread more helpful than just writing things down. Either way, I never seem to get things done; but I'm willing to change that..


*CORBEAUBLANC* the other part to posting your goals is coming back at the end of the day and bragging about how much you got done. So buck up soldier! You're in the army now.:boogie



Kimonosan said:


> Get dressed
> Maybe make something to eat
> Hang out with my boyfriend and play videogames
> Maybe yet back to my friend about going out tonight
> The last one may be really hard because they want to go out drinking and I kind of can't. Plus im not really a party and bar going kind of person. We will see


I don't like drinking either *KIMONOSAN *so I get that. The party scene ain't my scene either. If you really don't wanna go then to heck with it! But, if you're avoiding, well...you know...:no



carambola said:


> - Sort out next batch of stuff to donate
> - Prepare package(s)
> - Read
> - Eat vegetables
> - Exercise and stretch
> - Buy groceries?
> - Do laundry and dishes


*CARAMBOLA* the ever faithful goal-setting, go-getter. I wanna be just like you when I grow up 

To Everyone: FORWAAAARRRRRDDD MARCH!!


----------



## denverxelise

Today I will finish my psychology assignment  
After that I WILL workout.. haven't done so in a while, lol XD
I'll also apply for a job at KFC (****ty job, I know, but I'm freakin desperate!)


----------



## jook

denverxelise said:


> I'll also apply for a job at KFC (****ty job, I know, but I'm freakin desperate!)


Shi**y job perhaps...but you know what? Give yourself a break. You're doing the best you can at this time and that's all that you can do. The job I have ain't so glorious either and well beneath my qualifications and abilities. But I'm proud that I've been on it now for a year and a half as I can do it with minimal anxiety. The longest I've ever held a job was two years and I've been around for a lot of years. So go put that application in, smile pretty (or handsome) get that job, and be the best d*** chicken fryer they ever had! Make sure you post a celebratory note once they hire ya cuz I just know they will:yes


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Sort out next batch of stuff to donate
> - Prepare package(s)
> - Read
> - Eat vegetables
> - Exercise and stretch
> - Buy groceries?
> - Do laundry and dishes


I did fill up a u-haul box with stuff to donate. Still have more than a box of stuff set aside I think I should get rid of but am not ready to give away. :| I read a tiny bit, ate a few different sorts of vegetables, did dishes, bought some fruit, and sorted laundry to wash later. I might go go for a walk before I try to sleep (by which time it will probably be after 5am ).



jook said:


> *CARAMBOLA* the ever faithful goal-setting, go-getter. I wanna be just like you when I grow up


Usually I am more goal-setting than go-getting . . . Today was not so bad, though. I didn't do much of what I'd really like to be doing (maybe I will the next time I manage to get some sleep), but I think I did at least make some progress toward decreasing the chaos in my living space. I'm hoping other things will get easier once I make some more progress on that.


----------



## jook

"Until one is committed, there is hesitancy, 
the chance to draw back, always ineffectiveness. 
Concerning all acts of initiative (and creation), 
there is one elementary truth the ignorance of which
kills countless ideas and splendid plans: 
that the moment one definitely commits oneself, 
then Providence moves too. All sorts of things occur to
help one that would never otherwise have occurred.
A whole stream of events issues from the decision, 
raising in one's favor all manner of unforeseen incidents
and meetings and material assistance, which no man 
could have dreamed would have come his way. 
Whatever you can do, or dream you can do, begin it.
Boldness has genius, power, and magic in it."


----------



## jook

The above is one of my favorite pieces of writing and I thought it might be appreciated here.  Feel free to make it your own. I've loved it for years. It's by William Hutchison Murray.


----------



## sansd

With the rest of the day, I should do some of this:
- Get hanging stuff out of bathroom -- Partially done.
- Vacuum
- Laundry
- Think about moving furniture
- Dishes -- Done.
- Read
- Buy groceries -- Done.
- Eat salad greens -- Done.
- Get rid of some boxes
- Exercise and stretch


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-transplant seedlings from egg carton to pots (I'm starting a garden!)
-complete job paperwork
-give paperwork to R to deliver
-Make contact with representative for online job
-juice beets
-season ground turkey for dinner
-make appointment for massage


----------



## jook

shiori123 said:


> -Drive to SJ and go an advising session for applying to a master's program. Really nervous about this because I feel like my chances of being admitted to the program are really low, and on top of that I'm not sure if it's what I even want to do..


*SHIORI* Just keep putting one foot in front of the other...you're getting there. You'll get through this session and you'll either get in the program or you won't. And since you're not even sure that you want to, no real loss if you don't. From reading your posts you seem focused and determined. You'll keep moving forward, regardless (or else, :wife). Good luck!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-transplant seedlings from egg carton to pots (I'm starting a garden!)
> :yes-complete job paperwork
> :yes-give paperwork to R to deliver
> :no-Make contact with representative for online job just got busy and didn't
> :no-juice beets gosh darn! gotta juice those beets
> :yes-season ground turkey for dinner
> :no-make appointment for massage checking into spa memberships


Although I didn't complete all my goals on the list I did some other things I needed to do that weren't on the list (grocery shopping, walking) so day was quite productive.

*shoutout to SHIORI... congratulations on going to the admissions interview!!! You Go, with your shaky, awkward self!!:clap:clap:clap*


----------



## sherise

- buy cover
- food record. mood record
-43 things
-load movies on asus

after work: sd card n movie


----------



## jook

What's up with this thing


----------



## jook

:wtfThere's about two pages of post missing. HELLO ADMINISTRATION!!


----------



## jook

You're welcome *SHIORI*. 

Today:

-get a mammogram
-fill up car
-buy mattress cover
-take paperwork to hospital


----------



## niacin

jook said:


> You're welcome *SHIORI*.
> 
> Today:
> 
> -*get a mammogram*
> -fill up car
> -buy mattress cover
> -take paperwork to hospital


Ouch :/ Good luck 

Today:
1. Exercise
2. Practice an instrument or something that makes me happy
3. Do nails
4. Write resume
5. Skype with an Australian. Haven't decided who yet.
6. Reply to messages and letters
7. Don't eat anything that isn't a fresh vegetable


----------



## jook

well, the stats are in...



jook said:


> You're welcome *SHIORI*.
> 
> Today:
> 
> :yes-get a mammogram
> :yes-fill up car
> :no-buy mattress cover
> :no-take paperwork to hospital


Well, I went and got my t.ts smashed in that stupid machine, agghhh! It's dirty work but gotta take care of health. Got my car filled up and using my Kroger's gas discount card saved .60/gallon. Whoo-hoo!

Today I intend to:

-Take L grocery shopping/do some shopping myself
-Go to bank 
-Take W to see friend
-Take paperwork to hospital

NIACIN, you said: _"Skype with an Australian_". Why an Australian? Why not a Russian or a Scandinavian or a Peruvian? or even an American? lol. What gives? Anyway hope you got to do the thing that makes you happy from your list.

_"In order to succeed, your desire for success should be greater than your __fear__ of failure."_ - _*Bill Cosby*_


----------



## niacin

jook said:


> well, the stats are in...
> 
> NIACIN, you said: _"Skype with an Australian_". Why an Australian? Why not a Russian or a Scandinavian or a Peruvian? or even an American? lol. What gives? Anyway hope you got to do the thing that makes you happy from your list.
> 
> _"In order to succeed, your desire for success should be greater than your __fear__ of failure."_ - _*Bill Cosby*_


My boyfriend is Australian ^_^ I meant him lol.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

jook said:


> Since so many of us are not working and at home during the day I thought of starting this thread to help with lack of motivation/depression cycle.
> 
> Post here what it is you plan to accomplish today. It doesn't matter how small. Please, no whining about not having anything to do. That's a different forum. Let's try to keep it positive for everybody else.
> 
> Don't worry about whether you'll actually do what you say you plan to do. Just post the intention. Even if you post the same intention everyday for a week, that's OK. Nobody's judging. Then let everybody know how things went and maybe post an "atta boy" to someone else. OK? All right, let's go!


Gonna go on my crazy caffeine high and dig my room up .


----------



## jook

Today I intend to: (PROGRESS REPORT FOR YESTERDAY)

:yes-Take L grocery shopping/do some shopping myself
:yes-Go to bank 
:no-Take W to see friend
:yes-Take paperwork to hospital

Today I intend to:
-put some of my plants in the ground
-take W to see friend
-think about/research job change
-Do something fun
-get a pedicure
-think some more about buying e-cigs


----------



## niacin

1. Take photos of 15 items I'm going to sell on ebay
2. Don't eat any more food. I've hit my daily calorie limit.
3. Exercise
4. Plan out my educational path


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :no-put some of my plants in the ground
> :no-take W to see friend
> :no-think about/research job change
> :yes:yes-Do something fun
> :yes-get a pedicure
> :no-think some more about buying e-cigs


Didn't do much from my list yesterday but I did get a mani/pedi and it was great! Haven't done that in years. Also got out with the boyfriend to two festivals and then to play pool. Had lot's of fun today!


----------



## jook

On a day like today, I really need this thread...got a lot I need to do and not feeling like doing much of anything...did a little partying yesterday (i.e., drinking) and paying for it this morning with the blahs...also got a situation to deal with at work tomorrow that I'm not looking forward to. Kinda feeling like crawling under a rock this morning...but here are my intentions anyway:

-wash all the greens and store them in fridge
-juice beets
-cook beef
-send R to store for seasoning
-complete and drop off job paperwork
-research job change 
-pay cable bill
-till ground for garden

*NIACIN* How's Ebay working for you. I used to sell antique/vintage items on Ebay myself. I have tons of pics in my camera from all the picture taking. What do you sell, if you don't mind saying?


----------



## Kaisser

My plans for today ;P
-Going to the gym
-Taking a walk after it


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-wash all the greens and store them in fridge
> :yes-juice beets
> :yes-cook beef
> :yes-send R to store for seasoning
> :yes-complete and drop off job paperwork
> :no-research job change
> :no-pay cable bill
> :no-till ground for garden


Ended up having to work a few hours so didn't get everything done. But all in all, a productive day!


----------



## jook

I did finish the :no's on my list from above /\, all except till the earth.

Today I intend to:
-get through the bleepin' day (I'm burned out and can't wait to take some time off in a couple of weeks)


----------



## sansd

For when I get up:
- Don't have more than two cups of black tea
- Do a bit of GRE stuff?
- Spend at least one hour on other reading/studying
- Do something about bra I can't return? (ebay?)
- Work on organization and cleaning
- Exercise and stretch
- Perhaps buy some dental floss, because even though I probably have several containers, I never know what I've done with them
- Laundry: put away stuff currently in basket, do another load, put that stuff away


----------



## jook

jook said:


> I did finish the :no's on my list from above /\, all except till the earth.
> 
> Today I intend to:
> -get through the bleepin' day (I'm burned out and can't wait to take some time off in a couple of weeks)


I did get through the dam blasted day yesterday. Today was another doozy. The little situation at my job ended up with me getting fired, and I'm glad:boogie. I was burnt out on the job anyway. I think the universe should gave me the nudge I needed to let it go and move on.

Today I intend to:
-rest my nerves from all that's lead up to "The Grand Termination"
-juice some beets (and drink them)
-review employee handbook to make sure the contract was ended cleanly
-start working in my garden
-Walk with G this evening
-think about and research where I want to go from here.
-Thank God for this wonderful man in my life (Thank you God)

*Hope everybody's got there a** kickin' boots on today cuz there's a** out there to be kicked!!*


----------



## sansd

jook said:


> The little situation at my job ended up with me getting fired, and I'm glad:boogie.


Er, congrats? :b


----------



## jook

haha!:teeth Thanks *CARAMBOLA *...I f***** up quite royally; couldn't have did it better if I tried.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> For when I get up:
> - Don't have more than two cups of black tea
> - Do a bit of GRE stuff?
> - Spend at least one hour on other reading/studying
> - Do something about bra I can't return? (ebay?)
> - Work on organization and cleaning
> - Exercise and stretch
> - Perhaps buy some dental floss, because even though I probably have several containers, I never know what I've done with them
> - Laundry: put away stuff currently in basket, do another load, put that stuff away


I had only two cups of black tea, finished the small GRE book I'd been using before, and . . . that's about it. I sort of started trying to organize, but all I really did was take a bunch of stuff out of the closet, put it on my bed, and leave it there, so that now I have to move it back in order to go to bed.

It's good I finished the book.


----------



## sansd

Today: Do things I didn't do yesterday, pack book so I can ship it tomorrow. See if I have anything I'm willing to list on bookmooch in order to make more of the post office trip.


----------



## jook

I didn't post goals for today but here's what I've done so far:

-fixed breakfast for me and my beau this morn
-researched getting a vendors license
-filed for unemployment
-Went to visit W and played dominos
-went back to nail salon to fix the bad job -ended up spending another $20
-went to my counseling appointment

Tomorrow (Thurs. 6/20)

-start my garden
-walk with G in the evening
-research business idea (becoming an organizer)
-find out the regulations on being a food vendor
-make something to go with the kale I have in the fridge


----------



## Kimonosan

Today's Plans:

Go to library with my sister
Go home and clean up
Dress up cute
Go out with my boyfriend and meet my best friend's new girlfriend


----------



## sansd

I tried to work on organization yesterday. I still don't know if I'm getting anywhere.

I didn't make it to the post office today because I got ready too late, but at least I got the book packed. I need to take care of the other book for Bookmooch and go tomorrow.

I would like to exercise, get some groceries, and do some reading tonight.


----------



## Southerner1

Plans for tomorrow:

1. Buy paint needed to paint my garage
2. Read up on joining a local fitness center
3. Count calories
4. Clean my bedroom
5. Practice Spanish for a half hour
6. Shrinkwrap some items that I'm selling online


----------



## jook

*SOUTHERNER1 *, GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK!!...What are you doing to practice Spanish? books? tapes? dvds?


----------



## timidSeal

What a great thread! I really need help getting the cleaning done ...

Today:


sort through clothes
change the sheets
vacuum and dust
wash the rugs


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I didn't make it to the post office today because I got ready too late, but at least I got the book packed. I need to take care of the other book for Bookmooch and go tomorrow.
> 
> I would like to exercise, get some groceries, and do some reading tonight.


I packed the other book and got a few groceries. No exercise, no reading.

I wasn't able to sleep even though I already hadn't been sleeping, took trazodone, went to bed early, and lay in bed for almost ten hours. So, I am up for now and going to try to get things done until I decide I am too tired to do anything.

My plans:
- Find scissors -- Done.
- Re-pack book because I'm having doubts about my original packing job -- Done.
- Prepare other stuff for the post office -- Done.
- Take stuff to post office -- Done.
- Do some sort of brief exercise
- Eat salad
- Read for thirty minutes

By the time I do these things I am guessing it will be afternoon and I will be exhausted.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday didn't go so well:

no: sort through clothes
yes: change the sheets
no: vacuum and dust
no: wash the rugs

I have a lot I'm hoping to do today, but I'm going to try a smaller list:


sort through clothes


----------



## Southerner1

Southerner1 said:


> Plans for tomorrow:
> 
> 1. Buy paint needed to paint my garage - :no
> 2. Read up on joining a local fitness center -
> 3. Count calories - No, but today I just joined My Fitness Pal to track calories
> 4. Clean my bedroom - cleaned kitchen instead -
> 5. Practice Spanish for a half hour -
> 6. Shrinkwrap some items that I'm selling online - :no





jook said:


> *SOUTHERNER1 *, GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK!!...What are you doing to practice Spanish? books? tapes? dvds?


Jook, I was going to buy Rosetta Stone to learn Spanish, but then I heard about Duolingo which is similar and is free online. I've been using it a couple of weeks and think it's very good.

Plans for today:

1. Shrinkwrap items 
2. Count calories
3. Go shopping
4. I color-matched paint years ago - find that information
5. Practice Spanish


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> Yesterday didn't go so well: I have a lot I'm hoping to do today, but I'm going to try a smaller list:
> 
> 
> sort through clothes


*TIMIDSEAL* It's ok if you didn't get everything done...the key is to keep posting your "intentions". If you don't get it done one day post it again for the next day...eventually you WILL get it done. :yes



Southerner1 said:


> Jook, I was going to buy Rosetta Stone to learn Spanish, but then I heard about Duolingo which is similar and is free online. I've been using it a couple of weeks and think it's very good.


*SOUTHERNER1* I've been wanting to brush up on my Spanish so I'll have a look at Duolingo myself. Thanks for sharing!



shiori123 said:


> Back from vacation, now I have a day to move into my apartment before school starts.


*SHIORI* Did you get into the program you interviewed for or are you doing another program? Hats off to you for trooping right along with your educational goals. Great job!:clap

I finally got my plants out of their pots and into the ground! Since I have never grown anything in my life I'm fortunate to have a nice neighbor (veteran gardener) who came over and lent me a hand. So far I have tomatoes, cucumbers, and cilantro planted. Go, me!

Today I intend to:
-water my plant babies
-get paperwork signed
-drop off paperwork
-clean bedroom
-watch "The Man Who Wasn't There"
-go to church with R (?)
-talk to R about something I've been meaning to (?)


----------



## jook

carambola said:


> ...took trazodone, went to bed early, and lay in bed for almost ten hours. So, I am up for now and going to try to get things done...


CARAMBOLA: Yikes! Way to stick to a goal! I would've given up way before that:b


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMIDSEAL* It's ok if you didn't get everything done...the key is to keep posting your "intentions". If you don't get it done one day post it again for the next day...eventually you WILL get it done. :yes


Thanks for the encouragement jook!

Yesterday:

yes! - sort through clothes

Today:


make Christine Ha's baked ziti
meet up with old friends visiting in town
spend time outside enjoying the weather


----------



## MEC

hmm, I don't usually make goals, even little ones, because I can never seem to keep them, but I'll give it a try.

Today I would like to:

- Go over the few things I was supposed to think about from my last counselling session before my next one tomorrow. I have been bad at this, my last session was about a week and a half ago and I haven't thought about it or gone over anything that it was suggested I do before my next appt. 
- Get to bed early! I have been failing at this for awhile. Damn light being out most of the time right now, it is completely messing with my sleeping. Who wants to go to bed when it's light out after all!
- Get a couple cleaning tasks done that I have been putting off. No reason I have been putting them off, other than laziness really, but they really need to get done now.

So we'll see how I do!


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> hmm, I don't usually make goals, even little ones, because I can never seem to keep them, but I'll give it a try./QUOTE]
> 
> *MEC* don't think of it as goals but as "intentions." Just keep setting the intention. Planting the suggestion in your mind repeatedly will eventually manifest the action. Don't worry if you don't do it that day... If you keep walking in the same direction (even if only in your mind) you will eventually get where you're going!


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:
-schedule utility inspection
-fish app for UE online
-call doctor for appointment
-watch one of movies I borrowed
-thaw out something to cook 
-transplant tomato plants
-start carrot and chard seeds
-go walking


----------



## KaiserAwesome

Today: 
1) Finish the motions I need to write by noon.
2) Not buy an expensive lunch.
3) Make sure I don't screw up at court at 1pm. 
4) Talk with clients without vomiting. 
5) Go to gym after work
6) Not get into a fight with my landlord, whom I'm having issues with when I go home.
7) Go to bed at 9pm- Because I have to get up at 6am tomorrow. Again. 'sigh'


----------



## timidSeal

Today:

make 5 phone calls for exposure therapy 
start design project 
finish the laundry :b
start counting calories, again :roll


----------



## jook

And the verdict is in...



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> -schedule utility inspection
> -fish app for UE online
> -call doctor for appointment (actually got in to the doc today)
> -watch one of movies I borrowed
> :|-thaw out something to cook
> :|-transplant tomato plants
> :|-start carrot and chard seeds
> -go walking


Ended up waking up at 3am and stayed up till light outside so went walking. While I was up I wrote in my journal and made some posts on SAS. Went back to sleep until 10 after my walk. Got up fixed breakfast and spent about 2 hours on my UE app online. Watched some of the Trevon Martin trial on cable. Stayed at the doc's from 4-6 so didn't get to my plants today.

So* KAISER*, working on motions, going to court - are you an attorney? If so, I think expensive lunches are a part of the gig :b

*TIMIDSEAL* how'd the phone calls go?

Today I intend to:

-walk to the park for yoga and dance with G in the evening
-work on writing at coffee shop (really need to get out of the house)
-water garden -
-buy soil for tomato plants and yoga mat (check Play-It-Again for this)
-pick up dvds from library
-check to see if storage bill due
-buy BD present for R
-go look for blinds for bedroom & kitchen

I could add more to this list but enough already!!


----------



## Southerner1

Southerner1 said:


> Plans for today:
> 
> 1. Shrinkwrap items - terminada
> 2. Count calories - terminada
> 3. Go shopping - terminada
> 4. I color-matched paint years ago - find that information - terminada
> 5. Practice Spanish - terminada


Plans for Tuesday:

Buy produce on sale at Aldi's (last day of sale)
Buy shelf for garage
Drop a box off at UPS to Amazon
Send off insurance information
Go walking


----------



## jook

Southerner1 said:


> Plans for Tuesday:
> 
> Buy produce on sale at Aldi's (last day of sale)
> Buy shelf for garage
> Drop a box off at UPS to Amazon
> Send off insurance information
> Go walking


Hey there *SOUTHERNER* I love Aldi's! The one near me closed though and it's a far drive now so I don't get there often. Good luck with your goals today


----------



## timidSeal

make 5 phone calls for exposure therapy - done. I'm on my third week of asking when they close, they're starting to get a little easier
start design project - done. need lots of clarification
finish the laundry - did a lot of loads, but not completely done
start counting calories, again - no actual counting, but worked on portion size instead since some foods are such a pain to figure out the calories

For today:


make 5 phone calls
figure out a form
run into city to meet with advisor
purchase a birthday gift and card
attend a birthday dinner
respond to email from a friend


----------



## KaiserAwesome

Jook- Sadly I'm only a law student! So I don't get to spend the big bucks yet : p.

Today: 
1) Edit major motion- Done!
2) File Motions for next week
3) Call my partner during my lunch break- we're in different states and I've been bad about calling him.
4) Watch video footage for a case. 
5) Make a list of things I want to do while I'm in Denver next week.
6) Gym!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> -walk to the park for yoga and dance with G in the evening
> :blank-work on writing at coffee shop (really need to get out of the house)
> Didn't get to this yet, but the intention is set
> -water garden -
> -buy soil for tomato plants and yoga mat (check Play-It-Again for this)
> :blank-pick up dvds from library
> Kinda forgot about this one
> -check to see if storage bill due
> :blank-buy BD present for R
> Nope, but there's still time
> -go look for blinds for bedroom & kitchen
> Went to buy water hose and totally forgot about this


*KaiserAwesome *said: _ Sadly I'm only a law student!_

Aw...you poor thing:cry...:b


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:
-go to counseling apptmt.
-submit 3 apps online
-call UE office to check status
-organize/purge bookmarks
-go for a walk
-do dishes

I'm gonna keep it simple today because I have a block when it comes to submitting apps and it takes a lot of my mental energy, so...don't wanna overload myself with other stuff to do today that will give me an excuse to procrastinate on the apps and/or not do them.

_...A champion is someone who gets up even when he can't_


----------



## Buerhle

Watching ER right now.

:hide


----------



## trs18

Wash clothes and pack for college orientation.


----------



## jook

trs18 said:


> Wash clothes and pack for college orientation.


*Congratulation!! TRS18* :clap:clap Off to school you go! I'm sure you're a little nervous but hope you're at least a little excited too:yes


----------



## timidSeal

make 5 phone calls :yes
figure out a form :yes
run into city to meet with advisor :yes
purchase a birthday gift and card :yes
attend a birthday dinner :yes
respond to email from a friend :yes

Today I intend to:
1) work on project, this should take most of my time
2) sync phone
3) finish removing files from disks


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> make 5 phone calls :yes...........:yay
> attend a birthday dinner :yes...........:yay


Way to go *TIMIDSEAL*!!! You're working hard and making it happen with the phone calls. Do tell, how was the birthday dinner party for you? I have one coming up and I'm fretting about it.



jook said:


> :yes-go to counseling apptmt.
> :no-submit 3 apps online ARRRGGGHH!!
> :no-call UE office to check status Decided I didn't need to
> :yes-organize/purge bookmarks
> :yes-go for a walk
> :yes-do dishes
> 
> _...A champion is someone who gets up even when he can't_


STILL didn't get the apps completed. But did at least start thinking about how to revise my resume, and looked at some jobs.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts

5:46 in the mornin
crack of dawnin
now im yawnin

TO DO:
Haircut
get to the gym
buy new clothes
go to the tattooist

im already paranoid, but i neeed to do this stuff, for the sake of progress ill put myself through this once again


----------



## jook

DamnExtr0verts said:


> 5:46 in the mornin
> crack of dawnin
> now im yawnin
> 
> TO DO:
> Haircut
> get to the gym
> buy new clothes
> go to the tattooist
> 
> im already paranoid, but i neeed to do this stuff, for the sake of progress ill put myself through this once again


*DAMNEXTROVERTS* I haven't seen you post here before so :welto this thread. Like your lyrics. Self-consciousness/paranoia sucks!! Kudos to you for still doing the things you need to do "for the sake of progress." Takes a lot to not just avoid and keep at it. I hope you have some tools you use to help.

Here's something I use for self-consciousness which might help with paranoia too. When you start to feel paranoid ask yourself:

"Why would anybody being paying any more attention to me than they would to anyone else?"

Another mind twist I've tried to use to get outside my head is this:

Chose someone and begin to focus on them with the same intensity and scrutiny you imagine other people are viewing you.

I thinkthis can help in two ways:

1) Helps you to see how much energy that takes and how boring it is, and therefore how unlikely it is that anyone is doing it to you (or me), and 2) Takes your focus outward away from yourself decreasing your own paranoia/self-consciousness.

Hope you'll post the results of your day!


----------



## sansd

Tonight:
- Go to bed. Hopefully sleep

After I get up:
- Attempt to follow schedule if I am awake in time
- Read
- Ice hand/wrist at least twice
- Try not to overuse my hand
- Finish off the salad greens
- Do something toward cleaning and organization
- Exercise


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-Get up whenever, it's 4:20 am already!
-do my hair
-Call G to see if she'll go to the mall with me Friday
-Look into writing for Helium 
-Watch a couple movies got from library
-season meat for dinner
-cook meat at some point
-try to talk to R about something I've been trying to get out for awhile
-be home during hours utility guy coming
-buy Skin So Soft bug spray (got ate up at yoga in the park!)


----------



## timidSeal

A really down day with zero motivation:
1) work on project, this should take most of my time - not touched at all
2) sync phone - totally forgot about this
3) finish removing files from disks- did this, found more disks so it took a long time

I did do the phone calls, just forgot to put it on the list.

*Jook*, the birthday dinner went ok for me. It was just my husband and kids (grown), so very comfortable group for me (love them!). We ate at a restaurant, but most of the time I am ok with that, too, since it means good food and no cooking for me. My therapist explained to me that sometimes we can do things if the reward of doing it outweighs the discomfort of the anxiety we feel. Eating out is like that for me, but only with a one person or a small group of people I am very comfortable with. Sometimes I think of my SA like being a little kid, I want my hand held to do anything. So needy.

Today, my good intentions are:
>> 5 phone calls
>> project, all day to make up for yesterday's loss
>> gather books for goodwill drop-off tomorrow
>> wash the rugs
>> sync phone
>> go for a walk


----------



## DamnExtr0verts

Thanks JOOK this is a cool thread i just thought id post this mornin because it was really hard to get out that door this mornin but i really did not want to waste the day, i did everything on my list exciept get a haircut because i decided i like my hair right now 

i think making lists is cool, start small and work up!

How did your day go?


----------



## jook

Here's how my day went *DAMNEXTROVERTS* Thanks for asking!



jook said:


> :yes-Get up whenever, it's 4:20 am already! (up at 9:00; not bad)
> :yes-do my hair
> :yes-Call G to see if she'll go to the mall with me Friday
> :yes-Look into writing for Helium
> :yes-Watch a couple movies got from library (watched 1; The Last Castle)
> :yes-season meat for dinner
> :yes-cook meat at some point
> :no-try to talk to R about something I've been trying to get out for awhile
> :yes-be home during hours utility guy coming
> :no-buy Skin So Soft bug spray (got ate up at yoga in the park!)


Today I intend to:
-go to mall with G to buy R a B-day present
-buy Skin So Soft
-call UE office to check status of app
-walk
-try to write something
-Call re volunteer venture
-Call re online gig (insurance)


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday was a better day
yes >> 5 phone calls
yes >> project, all day to make up for yesterday's loss
no >> gather books for goodwill drop-off tomorrow
yes >> wash the rugs
yes >> sync phone
no >> go for a walk

Hoping today will continue well:


volunteer website work
gather books for goodwill (and drop them off)
wash some more rugs, this includes vacuuming
go for a walk
lunch with son
5 phone calls
email some photos
*jook*, what do you like to write?


----------



## Kimonosan

Going to work from 11-3 
Doctor at 3:30 to check out my chest pain
Back to work from 5-8
Got to make that money!


----------



## KaiserAwesome

1) Finishing all the motions before the weekend
2) Call clients
3) Call Anxiety Mentor (I've been really bad about this)
4) Finish Cover Letters for job applications 
5) Go to the gym
6) Make a list of the places I want to go visit in Denver next week 

Jook- If you're looking for an online gig, check out an ad quality job with Lionsbridge. My friend had a really good experience with them, and they pay decently.


----------



## sansd

Today I vacuummed under something that apparently really needed to be vacuumed under, and somewhat cleaned up whatever it was I spilled there long ago (my guess is chocolate soymilk). I also did a little dusting before vacuuming. And I did dishes and tried to sort through some other things.

I kind of need some groceries, so I should probably go get some before the store closes.


----------



## timidSeal

My plans yesterday got interrupted...
:yes volunteer website work
gather books for goodwill (and drop them off)
wash some more rugs, this includes vacuuming
:yes go for a walk
lunch with son
5 phone calls
:yes email some photos

Today I will attempt these items:

gather books for goodwill
wash some more rugs, this includes vacuuming
go for a walk
reinstate calorie counting
continue project work


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> -go to mall with G to buy R a B-day present
> :roll-buy Skin So Soft found some OFF for bugs instead
> -call UE office to check status of app
> :roll-walk G and I went to the mall instead
> :roll-try to write something did review some of my old writing
> -Call re volunteer venture
> -Call re online gig (insurance)


I did get the things most important to me done today. Boyfriend and I got some entertainment in as well... we hopped from a festival, to an outdoor music venture, and then to a quaint little jazz club.



timidSeal said:


> Yesterday was a better day
> yes >> 5 phone calls
> yes >> project, all day to make up for yesterday's loss
> no >> gather books for goodwill drop-off tomorrow
> yes >> wash the rugs
> yes >> sync phone
> no >> go for a walk
> 
> *jook*, what do you like to write?


Good job *TIMIDSEAL!* I mostly write short stories but also would like to put together an ebook of spiritual writings I've been messing around with for several years.



KaiserAwesome said:


> 1)
> 3) Call Anxiety Mentor (I've been really bad about this)
> 
> Jook- If you're looking for an online gig, check out an ad quality job with Lionsbridge. My friend had a really good experience with them, and they pay decently.


*KAISERAWESOME* what's an Anxiety Mentor? Thanks for the online gig tip!

My intentions for today:

Only one thing...Talk to my significant other about SA. I've been dating someone new for about eight months now. We spend most of our time with just us two. But, I know this comfort zone can't last forever in a long term relationship. There's something coming up that's very important to him in a few weeks, he wants me to go, I've been hesitant but haven't told him why. I've been struggling with how to tell him about my issue with socializing. I want him to understand:

1) It's difficult for me but I'm trying to get better
2) I need to do things at a pace I'm comfortable with
3) I'm working on this in therapy
4) What being in social situations feels like to me
5) How he can help me: open an honest communication; ask questions, share his own thoughts/feelings as things come up

I don't want him to see me as: handicapped, or insecure because I'm not.

So...this is what I intend to do today, but no pressure...if the timing feels right, and I can find the words I will


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> we hopped from a festival, to an outdoor music venture, and then to a quaint little jazz club.


Sounds like fun!



jook said:


> My intentions for today:
> 
> Only one thing...Talk to my significant other about SA.


Hope this goes well for you, *jook*. I know it's scary to do that, but I think you will feel good once you have.


----------



## jook

:thanks *TIMIDSEAL*


----------



## loumon

jook said:


> Only one thing...Talk to my significant other about SA. I've been dating someone new for about eight months now. We spend most of our time with just us two. But, I know this comfort zone can't last forever in a long term relationship. There's something coming up that's very important to him in a few weeks, he wants me to go, I've been hesitant but haven't told him why. I've been struggling with how to tell him about my issue with socializing. I want him to understand:
> 
> 1) It's difficult for me but I'm trying to get better
> 2) I need to do things at a pace I'm comfortable with
> 3) I'm working on this in therapy
> 4) What being in social situations feels like to me
> 5) How he can help me: open an honest communication; ask questions, share his own thoughts/feelings as things come up
> 
> I don't want him to see me as: handicapped, or insecure because I'm not.
> 
> So...this is what I intend to do today, but no pressure...if the timing feels right, and I can find the words I will


Wow, that is an amazing amount of courage, healing, relating on a deeper level, desire to embrace life. Whether you do it today or not...the fact that that's your mission, it's inspirational :yes


----------



## timidSeal

:no gather books for goodwill
:yes wash some more rugs, :no this includes vacuuming
:yes go for a walk
:yes reinstate calorie counting
:yes continue project work

Today's intentions:
_> gather books for goodwill
> vacuum
> go for a walk_


----------



## jook

jook said:


> My intentions for today:
> 
> Only one thing...Talk to my significant other about SA.


Well, I done it! Finally had THE TALK with my guy. He took it pretty much in stride. Later we went out to see his favorite band to celebrate his birthday (which is actually today). The only difference this time was that I was able to talk to him openly about how the anxiety was affecting me (i.e., queasy stomach from anticipatory anxiety on the way there). I've been trying to have this talk for months; Boy, that sure took a load off!

Thanks for the support! *LOUMON*, and *TIMIDSEAL*

Hi* CARAMBOLA  *


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> Well, I done it! Finally had THE TALK with my guy.


Congratulations! So glad it went well


----------



## jook

My intentions today:

-Go to Dr.'s apptmt. in the afternoon
-make veggie juice with beets, apples, celery
-read volunteer email and respond
-participate in online volunteer meeting or walk w/G
-clean up/vacuum downstairs
-start working on setting up a writing space
-Call agency re monies due


----------



## timidSeal

yesterday...
nope, again >_ gather books for goodwill_ (has to go off the list for awhile)_
_husband did this >_ vacuum
_yes >_ go for a walk
_(I actually did a lot of things yesterday, just not these intentions)

Today:
> therapy appointment
> hair appointment
> meeting up with a couple that's old friends with husband, not sure how this is going to work out, may have to get house visitor ready, not sure how to do that with those two appointments taking up a large chunk of day,


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> > meeting up with a couple that's old friends with husband, not sure how this is going to work out, may have to get house visitor ready, not sure how to do that with those two appointments taking up a large chunk of day,


*TIMIDSEAL* will the visit from husband's friends cause social anxiety for you? If so, how do you handle it?


----------



## MEC

timidSeal I have a question about making phone calls if you don't mind.

I have trouble making phone calls and need practice in being able to make them easier. When you make 5 calls a day what type of calls are they? Are they to ask about when a business is open, if they have a certain item in stock? I need to begin practicing but don't know what type of calls to make. I'm impressed that you are able to make 5.

Thanks very much!


----------



## jook

Here goes!


jook said:


> My intentions today:
> 
> :yes-Go to Dr.'s apptmt. in the afternoon
> :yes-make veggie juice with beets, apples, celery
> :yes-read volunteer email and respond
> :no-participate in online volunteer meeting or :yeswalk w/G -* walked alone*
> :yes-clean up/vacuum downstairs
> :yes-start working on setting up a writing space *also researched online publishing*
> :yes-Call agency re monies due *didn't make contact; will call again*


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMIDSEAL* will the visit from husband's friends cause social anxiety for you? If so, how do you handle it?


*jook*, there was a lot of anxiety pre-visit. I have been with these people maybe 6-7 times over the years. I forgot they are easy to be around and it was just the four of us. The better I know people and the smaller the group, the better I do. So it went pretty well and I consciously tried to relax which helped. But I thought we were meeting at a restaurant and it turned out they were coming to my house. When I found out I had to clean my house enough for company in only a three hours, I cried at least two hours. I think I wore out my anxiety by all the rushing around and crying.


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> timidSeal I have a question about making phone calls if you don't mind.
> 
> I have trouble making phone calls and need practice in being able to make them easier. When you make 5 calls a day what type of calls are they? Are they to ask about when a business is open, if they have a certain item in stock? I need to begin practicing but don't know what type of calls to make. I'm impressed that you are able to make 5.
> 
> Thanks very much!


Hi, *MEC*. I call any business and ask what time they close. But you can ask any simple question: their hours, when they open. I don't ask anything more than that, I'm not ready to move to a more complicated question.

It's really important to pay attention to your thoughts when you do this. It's very revealing. But I could never do this without my therapist. It has not been reducing my anxiety and he is helping me see why and how I can change that, so that I don't quit.

At first I could not do 5. And usually it is really hard to get through 5. I haven't done any for 4 days...

Hope that helps!


----------



## timidSeal

:yes> therapy appointment: this was very rough!
:yes> hair appointment: love my hairdresser!
:yes> meeting up with a couple that's old friends with husband: went ok!


----------



## timidSeal

Only one intention today:

work on project


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> *jook*, there was a lot of anxiety pre-visit. I have been with these people maybe 6-7 times over the years. I forgot they are easy to be around and it was just the four of us. *The better I know people and the smaller the group, the better I do*...When I found out I had to clean my house enough for company in only a three hours, I cried at least two hours. *I think I wore out my anxiety by all the rushing around and crying.*


Thanks for your response to my question *TIMIDSEAL*. Glad things went well for you. I can relate to wearing yourself out and being to tired to be anxious. I was trying to get my mind around attending a wake early last month, and while at work a situation arose that caused me _real_ anxiety. By the time I got to the wake I was pretty relaxed. So maybe if we could get someone to scare us real bad and get all the anxiety out _before_ a social event, we'd all do just fine. :b

Today's intentions:
-work on writing 2-3 hours
-fill out volunteer agreement
-complete online job exam
-yoga with G in the park
-call UE office
-cook shrimp thawed yesterday
-get to bed early; very early therapy apptmt tomorrow morn


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> So maybe if we could get someone to scare us real bad and get all the anxiety out _before_ a social event, we'd all do just fine. :b


Yes! This is something I'm just starting to notice too. Like when I go to a therapy appt and I'm so anxious at the beginning I can hardly talk and super fidgety. Then by the end I'm soooo worn out, I'm almost sleepy.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today's intentions:
> :yes-work on writing 2-3 hours
> :yes-fill out volunteer agreement
> :yes-complete online job exam
> :yes-yoga with G in the park
> :yes-call UE office
> :yes-cook shrimp thawed yesterday
> :yes-get to bed early; very early therapy apptmt tomorrow morn on the way now


I got a perfect score! :clap:clap


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> I got a perfect score! :clap:clap


:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:
-go to therapy apptmt
-Take W to run errand
-write 2-3 hours
-zumba w/G


----------



## timidSeal

Today:
meet with advisor
go for a walk (weather permitting)


----------



## timidSeal

done: meet with advisor
done: go for a walk (weather permitting)

Today, I have no intentions. I need a break. No pressures today.


----------



## CherryBlossom

I really like your profile picture timidSeal.

Today:

- applying for jobs
- asked the guy I met yesterday to borrow some DVD's
- going to the Jobshop if the woman is there which I used to talk 
- going to apply in the tavern close by (also counts as a walk) 
- sewing shorts 
- getting my tax back


----------



## jook

*CHE**RRYBLOSSOM *good luck with the job search!

This was two days ago but here goes!



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-go to therapy apptmt
> :yes-Take W to run errand
> :yes-write 2-3 hours
> :no-zumba w/G ended up going to a water park with boyfriend instead to celebrate the 4th. Had a great time. Went swimming, saw hot air balloons and fireworks


Yesterday I:
-fixed a great breakfast for me and my snuggle bunny; hashbrowns, eggs with feta cheese mixed in, toast with Irish butter and grape jam, beef sausages, coffee and OJ.
-Watched some of the trial for Trayvon Martin (17 yr. old kid killed in South Florida by a neighborhood watchman)
-took a long nap
-did laundry
-payed bill
-made spaghetti w/ground turkey and avocado slices for dinner
-put laundry away

Today I intend to:
-check UE website for status of application
-write 1-2hours
-make beet juice
-watch movie
-take movies back to library
-walk with G
-Go to outside music venue with G


----------



## timidSeal

Thank you CherryBlossom. :thanks

Today I intend to:
>work on project a few hours
>go for a walk
>laundry


----------



## jook

And the report is in!



jook said:


> :yes-check UE website for status of application
> :yes-write 1-2hours
> :no-make beet juice
> :yes-watch movie
> :yes-take movies back to library
> :no-walk with G - we went to Cold Stone and got ice cream instead!:b
> :no-Go to outside music venue with G


----------



## MEC

Tomorrow I intend to:
-Dusting and laundry
-there is one drawer in my dresser that is too full so I would like to go through it and get rid of some things.
-take my winter coat to the dry cleaners (this is giving me anxiety because I've left it so long and I keep thinking about what the people working in the dry cleaners will think of me bringing in a winter coat in July but it needs to be done before I wear it next year - should have bought a darker colour!)

jook and timidSeal, I like your use of the word intend so I used it to!


----------



## timidSeal

noo >work on project a few hours
noo >go for a walk
yes >laundry

Today I intend to:
> grill some burgers
> go to phone store
> more laundry
> think positive thoughts about myself


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> .
> -take my winter coat to the dry cleaners (this is giving me anxiety because I've left it so long and *I keep thinking about what the people working in the dry cleaners will think of me* bringing in a winter coat in July


Hey *MEC *My guess is they will think absolutely nothing! That's your monkey mind talking...Lot's of people get their winter clothes cleaned during the summer - like shopping in July for Christmas. So, did they seem like they thought it was strange?

Today is almost over. I have done NO-THing. Tried to go to zumba in the park but it was raining so bad it got caneled.

Talked to a friend on the phone that i can never get off the phone with under 2 hours.

Ate and took a nap

Planned to write today but keep procrastinating. I'm gonna sign off here now and

- get at least some writing done. 
-walk w/G later
-look up salmon head recipe
-season salmon
-get something ready to wear to church


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> Tomorrow I intend to:
> -Dusting and laundry :yes
> -there is one drawer in my dresser that is too full so I would like to go through it and get rid of some things. :yes - *actually went through 2 drawers*
> -take my winter coat to the dry cleaners (this is giving me anxiety because I've left it so long and I keep thinking about what the people working in the dry cleaners will think of me bringing in a winter coat in July but it needs to be done before I wear it next year - should have bought a darker colour!) :no - *I gave it to my boyfriend to take in when he went out to do a few things but he put it in the back seat of the car and forgot about it and by the time he got home the cleaners was closed. Maybe next week!*


Overall I am happy with how today went although I haven't been outside yet, maybe I'll try for a walk later.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes- get at least some writing done.
> :yes-walk w/G later
> :no-look up salmon head recipe
> :no-season salmon
> :no-get something ready to wear to church I'll figure it out in the morning


I did the most important things on my list, walking and writing. As for the rest, oh well, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## timidSeal

yes > grill some burgers
yes > go to phone store
yes > more laundry
yes > think positive thoughts about myself

Today I intend to:
> go for a walk
> yard work
> clean the shower
> practice belly breathing
> think positive thoughts about myself (I really need this)


----------



## Vimes

Hi everyone, I am new here, and hv no idea how forums work, so here goes nothing 

Today I am going to:
-take my blankets to laundry
-clean my room floor
-apply for jobs
-work on promo materials


----------



## timidSeal

Welcome, *Vimes*


----------



## timidSeal

:yes > go for a walk
:no > yard work _- hubby did_
:yes > clean the shower
:yes > practice belly breathing
:yes > think positive thoughts about myself (I really need this)

and boxed some books for Goodwill! A good day!


----------



## Vimes

timidSeal said:


> Welcome, *Vimes*


Thank you timidSeal


----------



## Vimes

At the end of the day

:no-take my blankets to laundry
:no-clean my room floor
:no-apply for jobs
:no-work on promo materials

I did eat though so that counts for something  
For Tomorrow it will be

-take blankets to laundry if its not raining
-buy a loaf of bread and sandwich making stuff
-apply for jobs (my bane 1)
-work on promo material (my bane 2)


----------



## timidSeal

*Vimes*, it's the intention that's important. I have good days and bad days, but I've found in general that posting on this thread has helped my mood (and helped get me off the couch).

Today I intend to:


project work
meet a friend to discuss her situation
practice belly breathing
think positive thoughts about myself
drop off books at Goodwill (anxiety here)
use the elliptical (it's raining, no outside walk today)
start chapter 6 of _Dying of Embarrassment_


----------



## jook

Hi Everyone and *:welVIMES!*

Today has been one of those slump days for me. I'm a bit in the dumps. I didn't post any intentions today because I just didn't feel focused enough to even figure out what I should do. I guess I'm depressed and thinking about wasting the day makes me feel more depressed. But as I write this I realize I did do something today.

-took a shower
-talked to people from UE office about my claim
-edited some of my writing.

I might feel better if I get out of the house for awhile. So although it's getting on into the evening I plan to:

-get out of the house!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-get out of the house!


Well, I done it. I got out, bought myself a chicken salad (hadn't eaten all day) and went to a crowded park and people watched while I ate. That did pick my spirits up a little. I don't think I would have done it if I hadn't made myself accountable to all my friends here by posting the intention. Thanks ya'll!

Since I've got the blahs, I think I'll take myself to a movie tomorrow. I'm trying to give myself compassionate care and give myself a break while I'm not feeling well.


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> Well, I done it.


That's great _*jook*_! I was a little concerned when you didn't post. I hope you are able to feel better soon. A movie sounds like a great idea. I really struggle with depression and motivation. Posting here has helped me. And I have days where I have to give myself compassionate care often. :hug

:yes project work
:yes meet a friend to discuss her situation
:yes practice belly breathing
:yes think positive thoughts about myself
:no drop off books at Goodwill (anxiety here) - _I was in such a hurry to get home to work on my project I totally forgot_
:yes use the elliptical (it's raining, no outside walk today)
:yes start chapter 6 of _Dying of Embarrassment_


----------



## Vimes

Thanks 
timidSeal and jook 
for your encouragement, I am hoping posting on here will help me get the most important things done 

I intend to 
-dedicate some time to my promo materials this night.


----------



## timidSeal

Today I intend to:


project work
practice belly breathing
think positive thoughts about myself
go for a walk, before the storms hit
continue chapter 6 of _Dying of Embarrassment_


----------



## el kanguro

lets see
-pick up my dad from work
-catch up with my cousin
-be less of a downer at home
-try to talk more with my coworkers


----------



## Kimonosan

Today's plan:
Go to the doctor (lady issues)
Try not to obsess over looking at new places to live
Be on my own
Go to work

Weekly goal: Let my boyfriend have more time to himself so he can do the things that he enjoys.


----------



## jook

Vimes said:


> Thanks
> timidSeal and jook
> for your encouragement, I am hoping posting on here will help me get the most important things done


Just keep posting those goals/intentions *VIMES*!



timidSeal said:


> That's great _*jook*_! I hope you are able to feel better soon. :hug
> 
> :no drop off books at Goodwill (anxiety here) - _I was in such a hurry to get home to work on my project I totally forgot_


Thank you, *TIMIDSEAL*. Just wanted to comment on the above goal you set for yourself. I notice you've been dragging it over from day to day. What about this causes you anxiety? Maybe somebody can offer some suggestions for how you might get it done. We're here to help!



el kanguro said:


> lets see
> -pick up my dad from work
> -catch up with my cousin
> -be less of a downer at home
> -try to talk more with my coworkers


Hi EL KANGURO. I haven't seen your posts here before so if this is your first time :wel. If it's not :welback! Good luck with your goals for the day

Today I intend to:
-contact labor board for employment issue
-check into getting a vendors license/maybe get it
-write 1-2 hours
-talk to lady at UE office
-treat myself to a movie.

_Make it a great day everybody...you'll get by with a little help from your friends_


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> Hey *MEC *My guess is they will think absolutely nothing! That's your monkey mind talking...Lot's of people get their winter clothes cleaned during the summer - like shopping in July for Christmas. So, did they seem like they thought it was strange?


I took my jacket to the cleaners on the way home from work today! 
The woman working there asked if Friday afternoon was ok for pickup and I said sure or Saturday it doesn't matter. She kinda smiled at that which caused me to wonder what she was thinking of me but overall it wasn't too bad. I'm glad I finally took it in!


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> I took my jacket to the cleaners on the way home from work today!
> The woman working there asked if Friday afternoon was ok for pickup and I said sure or Saturday it doesn't matter. She kinda smiled at that which caused me to wonder what she was thinking of me but overall it wasn't too bad. I'm glad I finally took it in!


HOORAY FOR MEC!!!...you go chick!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-contact labor board for employment issue
> :no-check into getting a vendors license/maybe get it
> :yes-write 1-2 hours
> :no-talk to lady at UE office tried but didn't reach her
> :yes-treat myself to a movie.


I did a couple of other things not on my list:

-contacted legal aid regarding employment issue
-contacted a potential employer to get application info


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> Just wanted to comment on the above goal you set for yourself. I notice you've been dragging it over from day to day. What about this causes you anxiety? Maybe somebody can offer some suggestions for how you might get it done. We're here to help!


I did get the books packed up and into the back of the car. That was the first hurdle and I'm proud I got that done. As for as dropping them off, that's a new goal. The closest Goodwill is 18 miles from my home, so I would like to drop them off when I'm near it for other reasons rather than make a special trip. This last time, I really did need to get home and work on the project because I took hours away from it to help my friend cuz that's important to me to be a good friend. I need at least 20 hours a week and I took the last four days off for the holiday. Always a balancing act...

But concerning the anxiety: It's the same as with everything. I think I'll do it "wrong". I won't know the right place to go. I have to get out of the car and I'll look stupid. The ppl there will think I'm stupid. They'll be looking at my junk and judge me about it.

I know it's irrational, but I haven't figured out how to ignore those thoughts running in my head.


----------



## timidSeal

_Okay, so a really rough day._

:yes project work - _well yes, but a pitiful attempt at it_
:no practice belly breathing
:no think positive thoughts about myself
:yes go for a walk, before the storms hit - _I am super proud I got myself to do this!_
:no continue chapter 6 of _Dying of Embarrassment

_Tomorrow's another day...


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> I took my jacket to the cleaners on the way home from work today!
> The woman working there asked if Friday afternoon was ok for pickup and I said sure or Saturday it doesn't matter. She kinda smiled at that which caused me to wonder what she was thinking of me but overall it wasn't too bad. I'm glad I finally took it in!


Congrats, *MEC*!


----------



## MEC

Tomorrow (after work) I intend to:

-finally reply to the email my aunt sent me
-go for a walk
-stop in at a car dealership on the way home to see if they can help me with a recall on my vehicle (this would be so much easier if there was a Honda dealership in town  )


----------



## Vimes

Vimes said:


> I intend to
> -dedicate some time to my promo materials this night.


I created a word processing file and wrote one sentence gave up, Ideas disappear as soon as I actually start working on this.

Today I intend to
-clean up my room a bit
-not forget what day it is (I am sick, it was hailing n raining and I walked half an hour to my therapists appointment....which is tomorrow, not today)
-keep drinking warm tea for my sore-throat
-try working on letters for my job
-at least take a look at vacancies my friend emailed to me
-figure out some direction for what I want from life as tomorrow is the last day with this therapist before I hv to see someone else
-take pics of two bookshelves I want to sell n post them online
-remember to put aside plastic bags for recycling tomorrow
-rest, because I am very tired from my unnecessary traipsing around today.
-figure out why my phone is saying emergency calls only
-remember that there's food on study table, which might need refrigerating


----------



## timidSeal

Today intend to:


project :idea
walk :tiptoe


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> I did get the books packed up and into the back of the car... But *concerning the anxiety*: It's the same as with everything. I think I'll do it "wrong". I won't know the right place to go. I have to get out of the car and I'll look stupid. The ppl there will think I'm stupid. They'll be looking at my junk and judge me about it.
> 
> I know it's irrational, but *I haven't figured out how to ignore those thoughts* running in my head.


Hi *TIMIDSEAL*. Thanks for explaining the anxiety surrounding taking the books to the Goodwill. You're right, it's difficult to "ignore" those Automatic Negative Thoughts (ANTS). Here's a great tool I learned from Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT). Don't try to ignore the thoughts - accept them and their strength will dissipate. Here's how you do it. Write down each thought you've identified and after it write "I accept that". Then read these statements aloud to yourself. Everything you think might happen could happen and that's OK. But in the great scheme of things, IT'S NO BIG DEAL. It's only a big deal in our minds but the world will not end if every one of the things you imagine might happen, happens - so just accept that it might. So here goes:

You can coordinate this with your breathing for extra effect. Inhale as you read the negative thought, exhale as you say "I accept that". Pause a moment and let that acceptance sink in then go to the next statement.

I might do it "wrong" - I accept that. 
I may not know the right place to go - I accept that
I have to get out of the car and I may look stupid - I accept that
The ppl there will think I'm stupid - I accept that
They'll be looking at my junk and judge me about it - I accept that

Every time an ANT begans to crawl around in your head stop it in its tracks by saying to yourself "I accept that" and squash it.


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-complete online CPR course
-go apply for a job with contact made yesterday
-try again to contact lady at UE office
-do some cleaning so I can think 
-pay utility bill
-pay phone bill


----------



## panickypanda

:yesGet out of the house as much as possible. I'll post later everything I accomplish.


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> ...Here's a great tool I learned from Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT). Don't try to ignore the thoughts - accept them and their strength will dissipate...


Thanks for the info, _*jook*_. It sounds like this has worked well for you? I will try it, although I am quite skeptical since I don't really want to accept those things. But I will try it :yes

What exactly is ACT? Something done with a therapist? online? from a book?


----------



## cafune

-attend lecture+tutorial
-buy chocolate
-math (review notes, complete homework)
-update resume, start job search, respond to flyer 
-call/text cousin to set up meet up date!
-call pool
-call doc
-practice piano
-respond to outstanding texts/emails
-choose courses for upcoming school year!
-clean room
-begin reviewing friend's econ & math notes!
-go to the gym


----------



## Zerix

Missed community service this morning but it's still hella early!

Gym..
Doc apptment for a physical..
Read something..
Do something for work (Yelp related)..
Get a haircut if time..

w00t!


----------



## timidSeal

cafune said:


> -buy chocolate


that's an awesome goal! :yes


----------



## Vimes

*This*



timidSeal said:


> But concerning the anxiety: It's the same as with everything. I think I'll do it "wrong". I won't know the right place to go. I have to get out of the car and I'll look stupid. The ppl there will think I'm stupid. They'll be looking at my junk and judge me about it.
> 
> I know it's irrational, but I haven't figured out how to ignore those thoughts running in my head.


I wanted to volunteer at a charity and I walked past it for 6 months before I walked in and asked for the form to apply. 1 year later I haven't had the courage to take the form back.

I try not to beat myself up over it
You are not alone


----------



## timidSeal

Vimes said:


> I wanted to volunteer at a charity and I walked past it for 6 months before I walked in and asked for the form to apply. 1 year later I haven't had the courage to take the form back.
> 
> I try not to beat myself up over it
> You are not alone


Thanks, *Vimes*. I would like to volunteer too, but it's all in my head, I don't get anywhere with it. But I really want to do it!


----------



## jook

Progress for today:


jook said:


> :yes-complete online CPR course
> :no-go apply for a job with contact made yesterday change of plans regarding this
> :no-try again to contact lady at UE office she contacted me and all is well!
> :yes-do some cleaning so I can think
> :no-pay utility bill thought it was due but isn't
> :yes-pay phone bill





panickypanda said:


> :yesGet out of the house as much as possible. I'll post later everything I accomplish.


Hi* PANICKYPANDA* did you get out today? What did you do?



timidSeal said:


> Thanks for the info, _*jook*_. It sounds like this has worked well for you? I will try it, although I am quite skeptical since I don't really want to accept those things. But I will try it :yes
> 
> What exactly is ACT? Something done with a therapist? online? from a book?


I know it seems counterintuitive to say you accept something you don't like. But you're accepting the thought not the unwanted situation. The point is to not fight the thought but allow it to be. The more you fight negative thoughts the more they stick to you. I'm sure you've heard "what you resist, persists." There is lots of info on the net about ACT and several books teaching it's methods. It is a form of psychotherapy for SA that has gotten quite a bit of recognition in the last five years or so. Here is one link that gives a broad overview of it.

http://socialanxietydisorder.about.com/od/therapyforsad/a/actprinciples.htm


----------



## jook

cafune said:


> -
> -buy chocolate


Oh yeah! I got a chocolate fix today myself...chocolate brownie ice cream. Yum! If this is the ONLY thing you did today, you done good! This was definitely the most import thing, lol. So how'd it go today for ya, *CAFUNE*?

*ZERIX* I did community hours once in the office of the guy who's now head of FEMA. This was years ago. Didn't know he would one day be such a big wig. Are you doing something you enjoy? How was your day?

Today I intend to:
-check to see when utility bill is due
-call L re: visiting her city
-print CPR certificate
-shop at my favorite thrift store for summer dresses, sandals, and shorts
-Wash dishes
-take video back to library


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> I know it seems counterintuitive to say you accept something you don't like. But you're accepting the thought not the unwanted situation. The point is to not fight the thought but allow it to be. The more you fight negative thoughts the more they stick to you. I'm sure you've heard "what you resist, persists." There is lots of info on the net about ACT and several books teaching it's methods. It is a form of psychotherapy for SA that has gotten quite a bit of recognition in the last five years or so. Here is one link that gives a broad overview of it.
> 
> http://socialanxietydisorder.about.com/od/therapyforsad/a/actprinciples.htm


Thanks for the info, _*jook*_. That is quite different, but there's some aspects of it that seem like they might be helpful. Especially the whole idea of distancing from thoughts. I've had SA my whole life, but only recently diagnosed. The therapy focus has always been on my depression. So my SA is even worse now because I'm focusing on it and allowing it to be. I'm thinking the first step is to recognize it and understand it. So how to treat, etc, is new to me.

Yesterday:
:yes project work - _all day and evening_
:no walk - _coulda made time for this, no excuses_

Today I intend to:
project, wrap up this week's work and send off
walk, no excuses
make dinner, chicken wings


----------



## cafune

timidSeal said:


> that's an awesome goal! :yes


Haha, yup, I thought so, too!



jook said:


> Oh yeah! I got a chocolate fix today myself...chocolate brownie ice cream. Yum! If this is the ONLY thing you did today, you done good! This was definitely the most import thing, lol. So how'd it go today for ya, *CAFUNE*?


Chocolate brownie ice cream sounds delicious! Lol, thanks! Not only did I buy Reese cups but also chocolate ice cream. Heh.

Hmm, well I only got through half of that list, so I'll be following it today, too.. Besides, a lot of that stuff has to happen every day. I'm feeling robbed of my motivation, though, so I may just take it easy today. Anyway, thank you for asking! =)


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> -finally reply to the email my aunt sent me :no
> -go for a walk :no
> -stop in at a car dealership on the way home to see if they can help me with a recall on my vehicle (this would be so much easier if there was a Honda dealership in town  ) :no *I am now going to do this on Saturday instead*


No excuse really for the first two other than feeling tired and lazy.


----------



## timidSeal

Happy Friday!

Yesterday's results:
:yes project, wrap up this week's work and send off
:no walk, no excuses
:yes make dinner, chicken wings 

Today I intend to:
1. walk (did I say #1? :yes)
project work, 1-2 hr :b
road trip! to ikea


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> No excuse really for the first two other than feeling tired and lazy.


Tired and lazy is allowed, *MEC*. Just keep chuggin' along. You'll get there.



timidSeal said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Today I intend to:
> road trip! to ikea


My sister thinks IKEA is Disneyland.



jook said:


> Yesterday's results:
> :yes-check to see when utility bill is due
> :no-call L re: visiting her city forgot until it was to late
> :no-print CPR certificate just didn't
> :yes-shop at my favorite thrift store for summer dresses, sandals, and shorts
> :yes-Wash dishes
> :yes-take video back to library


Today:
-Dr.'s apptmt
-Take Computer to W
-Counseling session
-Rest before starting to get ready for trip
-Call L re: coming to her city
-go walking
-print CPR certificate
-Begin planning trip next week
-Get something good to cook (*TIMIDSEAL* got me thinking 'bout chicken wings)


----------



## Blight

Today I will...
-go to the store, bed bath and beyond probably because I have a coupon.
-clean room
-do laundry
-follow the calorie restrictions I set for myself
-wallow in self-pity


----------



## Vimes

Vimes said:


> :yesclean up my room a bit
> :yesnot forget what day it is (I am sick, it was hailing n raining and I walked half an hour to my therapists appointment....which is tomorrow, not today)
> :yeskeep drinking warm tea for my sore-throat
> Reposting-try working on letters for my job
> Reposting-at least take a look at vacancies my friend emailed to me
> :rollfigure out some direction for what I want from life as tomorrow is the last day with this therapist before I hv to see someone else
> Reposting-take pics of two bookshelves I want to sell n post them online
> Reposting-remember to put aside plastic bags for recycling tomorrow
> :yes-rest, because I am very tired from my unnecessary traipsing around today.
> :yes-figure out why my phone is saying emergency calls only
> :yes-remember that there's food on study table, which might need refrigerating


It said too many images when I tried to post before 
I have been sick last few days so yeah getting better and running out of excuses to not do stuff.

Next on the list:
-try working on letters for my job
-at least take a look at vacancies my friend emailed to me
-take pics of two bookshelves I want to sell n post them online
-remember to put aside plastic bags for recycling tomorrow
-laundry
-food
-finding beach road
-vaccuming room


----------



## MEC

Tomorrow I intend to:

-go to a car dealership to see if I can get the recall work done on my car
-go to dentist to get a form filled out so I can send it off and get money back
-go for a walk!
-laundry


----------



## timidSeal

Blight said:


> Today I will...
> -wallow in self-pity


Hi, Blight! We should start a pity party! :b (or not...)
Hope you weren't tooo hard on yourself.

Yesterday:
:yes YES! 1. walk (did I say #1?)
:no project work, 1-2 hr
:yes road trip! to ikea

A note on Ikea: I had a lot of difficulty with my fear of heights. Railings open to floors below, open escalators, shaking floors. I finally got to the point I refused to go down the escalator, took the elevator (not much better due to the glass walls ) and broke down crying. I didn't stop shaking for like an hour.

Today:


be kind to myself
walk
go to grocery store
make chicken tacos


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMIDSEAL* got me thinking 'bout chicken wings


Lol. They were good!...


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-Dr.'s apptmt
> :yes-Take Computer to W
> :yes-Counseling session
> :yes-Rest before starting to get ready for trip
> :no-Call L re: coming to her city not yet
> :|-go walking sort of - went to an outdoor concert and did a lot of walking there
> :|-print CPR certificate didn't need to after all
> :|-Begin planning trip next week thinking about what I need to do but being a little anxious about going is inhibiting my ability to really focus on doing things.
> :no-Get something good to cook (*TIMIDSEAL* got me thinking 'bout chicken wings) - bought something prepared instead





Blight said:


> -wallow in self-pity


This is allowed but only with a 1-2 hour limit :b then back on that horse and HI-HO Silver!  Hope you didn't wallow too long Blight, and were able to feel good about whatever you got done.



timidSeal said:


> A note on Ikea: I had a lot of difficulty with my fear of heights. Railings open to floors below, open escalators, shaking floors. I finally got to the point I refused to go down the escalator, took the elevator (not much better due to the glass walls ) and broke down crying. *I didn't stop shaking for like an hour.*
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> be kind to myself


So Sorry you had such a tough time at IKEA *TIMIDSEAL...*You might of gotten through it a bit shaky, but you got through it...being kind to yourself today sounds like a great idea


----------



## jook

shiori123 said:


> I have wifi in my apartment now, yays!


WIFI is as cool as dial-up was lame, 'cause :dial...of course some people may not even remember what dial-up is, :teeth

Today I intend to:
-go with R to pick up car from mechanic
-send cousin money
-call D back
-watch Identity Theft


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> Tomorrow I intend to:
> 
> -go to a car dealership to see if I can get the recall work done on my car - *went there but the service department had already closed so will have to try again another time.*
> -go to dentist to get a form filled out so I can send it off and get money back - :yes *got all the info needed*
> -go for a walk! :yes
> -laundry :yes


I also picked up my jacket from the drycleaners.


----------



## Vimes

Vimes said:


> Next on the list:
> -try working on letters for my job
> -at least take a look at vacancies my friend emailed to me
> -take pics of two bookshelves I want to sell n post them online
> -remember to put aside plastic bags for recycling tomorrow
> -laundry
> :yes-food
> -finding beach road
> -vaccuming room


That's the only thing I in that entire day. :um


----------



## Vimes

*Also*



MEC said:


> I also picked up my jacket from the drycleaners.


MEC I am happy for you and as proud as an internet buddy can be  Laundrying the jacket was a great source of worry to you and you showed great courage and went ahead and completed this task anyway 

+1 for courage


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> I also picked up my jacket from the drycleaners.


Yay! That's a great achievement!



Vimes said:


> That's the only thing I in that entire day.


Food is good! Just keep up the good intentions 

_*shiori123*_, what's your major? You must be almost done if you're studying for the GRE?

Yesterday:
:blank be kind to myself _- i guess i was, maybe
_:no walk
:yes go to grocery store
:yes make chicken tacos _- grilled chicken and steak, yum_


----------



## Leana

Today's I Am...

-Do 5 miles, easy, cardio this morning.
-Go to AA group at noon today.
-Eat some fruits/veggies today (if I'm eating out today, order something with lots of veggies in it. 
-Wear my red lipstick with confidence & smile!


----------



## timidSeal

Leana said:


> Today's I Am...
> 
> -Do 5 miles, easy, cardio this morning.
> -Go to AA group at noon today.
> -Eat some fruits/veggies today (if I'm eating out today, order something with lots of veggies in it.
> -Wear my red lipstick with confidence & smile!


_*Leana*_, your intentions are so inspiring!

Today, I intend to:


do my nails
project, couple hours
clean the fridge/freezer
order flooring
walk


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-go with R to pick up car from mechanic
> :yes-send cousin money
> :yes-call D back
> :yes-watch Identity Theft


Woo-hoo! Oops, I did it again -- Fulfilled all my intentions for the day.

Today I intend to:

-make UE claim for the week
-apply for jobs on line
-clean up a bit
-wash & set my hair
-season fish (maybe cook it today)
-make sure R cleans out car
-call L to let her know I will be in her city soon

Hi *LEANA* and :wel


----------



## Zerix

A lovely little quote...

"Without love life means nothing. Spread a little love day by day and remember the love you take is equal to the love you make."


----------



## jook

Here's the lineup!



jook said:


> :yes-make UE claim for the week
> :yes-apply for jobs on line
> :yes-clean up a bit
> :no-wash & set my hair
> :yes-season fish (maybe cook it today)
> :yes-make sure R cleans out car
> :no-call L to let her know I will be in her city soon
> 
> Hi *LEANA* and :wel


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-Maybe go to Maggiano's for lunch
-Wash hair
-Do nails, eyebrows

OK, so I need to add to this list and it let me come back after several hours to edit. Wow!

Leaving for trip on Wednsday night haven't done a thing to get ready. Hopfully, posting a to-do list here will help me out as it has in the past:

-Laundry
-Pack five outfits, pajamas, sneakers/shoes, socks, undies, hair ties, jewelry, perfume, toiletries, laptop, pillow/blanket, cd player, relaxing cd, camera, phone charger, swim suit, hair stuff, bath soap, magazines/book (probably more but this is a start)
-Activate online work account with LF
-Call L to let her know I'll be in her city
-See if there might be events we can go in two cities we're stopping in.
-Figure out luggage
-shopping (for whatever I need)


----------



## MEC

Tomorrow (after work) I intend to:

-write out a birthday card to send to my friend
-fill out dental claim form to be sent to my benefits provider
-try and go to bed at a somewhat decent time


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes do my nails
:yes project, couple hours
:yes clean the fridge/freezer
:yes order flooring
:yes walk

:yay

Today I intend to:
project most of the day
wash sheets
finish laundry
wash guestroom bedskirt
finish next weekend's getaway itinerary


----------



## Kimonosan

The idea today is to try and not freak myself out. This is the third time i have had to go to the doctor in a month and i am getting a little worried. So today is to just ty and think that the doctor will tell me my issues are easy fixes.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> -write out a birthday card to send to my friend :yes
> -fill out dental claim form to be sent to my benefits provider - *somewhat, form is confusing so want to see if I can get clarification at work*
> -try and go to bed at a somewhat decent time :no


Don't think I'll set out any intentions for tomorrow. Work is stressing me out and I'm anxious about how things are going. There is so much to learn and lately it has not been going well. There was definitely some of this tonight, :cry
I am glad I got the birthday card for me friend ready to be mailed tomorrow (it will be late though, need to get better at my timing now that I have to mail all my cards).


----------



## timidSeal

Kimonosan said:


> The idea today is to try and not freak myself out. This is the third time i have had to go to the doctor in a month and i am getting a little worried. So today is to just ty and think that the doctor will tell me my issues are easy fixes.


I hope the doctor gives good news for you. :yes



MEC said:


> Don't think I'll set out any intentions for tomorrow. Work is stressing me out and I'm anxious about how things are going. There is so much to learn and lately it has not been going well. There was definitely some of this tonight, :cry
> I am glad I got the birthday card for me friend ready to be mailed tomorrow (it will be late though, need to get better at my timing now that I have to mail all my cards).


That's great you got the card done! Sounds like you need a self-compassion day today. Hope things smooth out at work for you soon.

Yesterday's intentions:
:yes project most of the day _- not all day, only a couple hrs
_ :yes wash sheets
:yes finish laundry
:yes wash guestroom bedskirt
:yes finish next weekend's getaway itinerary

Today's intentions:
air out guest room
project toolbar
project testing sheets
vacuum
wash kitchen floor
wash kitchen rug


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -Call L to let her know I'll be in her city


_*jook*_, since this has been on your list awhile, I hope you were able to get it done . Do you have anxiety thinking about calling L? Do you have any advice for dealing with phone anxiety?


----------



## jook

Hi All! Hope you're having a great day.



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-Maybe go to Maggiano's for lunch
> :no-Wash hair *- going to a salon instead of doing it myself*
> :no-Do nails, eyebrows *plucked brows but can't get this d*** gel polish off my nails!*
> 
> :no-Laundry - *delegated to boyfriend*
> :blank-Pack five outfits,_ pajamas_, sneakers/shoes, socks, undies, hair ties, jewelry, perfume, toiletries, laptop, pillow/blanket, _cd player, relaxing cd_, camera, _phone charger_, _swim suit_, hair stuff, bath soap, magazines/book (probably more but this is a start) - *got started finally at least after posting intent*; *since I never go anywhere realized I didn't have any clothes decent enough to take...so now heading out to shop a day before departure time*
> 
> :no-Activate online work account with LF *put off til later for a reason*
> :no-Call L to let her know I'll be in her city
> :no-See if there might be events we can go in two cities we're stopping in.
> :yes-Figure out luggage
> :blank-shopping (for whatever I need) *heading out now *





timidSeal said:


> _*jook*_, since this has been on your list awhile, I hope you were able to get it done. Do you have anxiety thinking about calling L? Do you have any advice for dealing with phone anxiety?


*TIMID*, no I don't have anxiety about making the call. I have anxiety about seeing her when I get there! One on one is ok with me but taking someone with me to her home causes me angst...ah, life!

Advice for phone anxiety...make some prank phone calls - Seriously, taking the seriousness out of whatever is making you anxious works wonders. So make it fun. Prank a few business or people. Just block your number and don't make any bomb threats cuz that will get you more fun than you want, lol.


----------



## sansd

- Eat well
- Read
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Do laundry
- Call my mom?
- Go to library (take paper to recycle, book to return)
- Exercise, stretch
- Get groceries
- Try to go to bed after 7pm (unless I really can't make it that long) and before midnight


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> I have anxiety about seeing her when I get there!...
> 
> ...make some prank phone calls


Ah, yes, I can relate. Still it must be important to you if it's making your list. One of the saddest things about SA for me is realizing I haven't been living a lot of my life by following my values. I am excited to think I might get to that point where I do, with a lot of hard work.

As for prank phone calls: . But I'll consider it!


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> One of the saddest things about SA for me is realizing I haven't been living a lot of my life by following my values.
> 
> Preach, Sister! Tell me about it. At least now that you have the realization you (and me) can start letting our values lead our actions instead of SA. And you're right, it is hard work. Once I started learning to think this way through ACT it felt strange since I had never thought seriously about my values before. SA squashes that type of creative, independent thinking - sadly so.
> 
> As for prank phone calls: . But I'll consider it!
> 
> Oh please do! And when you do share it here. If you don't feel comfortable with the idea though, can't see how you might have some fun with, you decide if that method is right or wrong for you. What kind of script are you following with calls now and does it get any easier for you?





carambola said:


> - Eat well
> - Call my mom?
> - Exercise, stretch


Are you perfect, or what?? *Hi CARAMBOLA!*



MEC said:


> Work is stressing me out and I'm anxious about how things are going. There was definitely some of this tonight, :cry


Hi *MEC* :hug

As for me:

:no-Laundry - *delegated to boyfriend*
:blank-Pack five outfits,_ pajamas_, sneakers/shoes, socks, undies, hair ties, jewelry, perfume, toiletries, laptop, pillow/blanket, _cd player, relaxing cd_, camera, _phone charger_, _swim suit_, hair stuff, bath soap, magazines/book (probably more but this is a start) *Got things together mostly, just need to put them in luggage*
:yes-Activate online work account with LF *put off til later for a reason*
:yes-Call L to let her know I'll be in her city
:yes-Figure out luggage
:yes-shopping (for whatever I need) *heading out now *


----------



## jook

For tomorrow:

-get hair done at salon in the morning
-Go to G's to borrow a few things for the trip
-finish packing
-complete volunteer writing assignment
-polish nails
-finish everything by 3 or 4pm to relax before leaving tonight or in the am


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday
:yes air out guest room
:yes project toolbar
:yes project testing sheets
:yes vacuum
:yes wash kitchen floor
:yes wash kitchen rug

Today's intentions:
get lunch groceries
make lunch for a friend
project testing sheets
wash guest room sheets


----------



## Vimes

*Old List/New List*



Vimes said:


> :no-try working on letters for my job
> :no-at least take a look at vacancies my friend emailed to me
> :no-take pics of two bookshelves I want to sell n post them online
> :no-remember to put aside plastic bags for recycling tomorrow
> :yes-laundry
> :yes-food
> :boogie-finding beach road-hehehe I didn't think I could do this one, its a society, I found them, I went in and met them, then I volunteered myself!
> :no-vaccuming room


3/8 not bad 

Next on my list are:
-Prepare CV then Call recruiter
-at least take a look at vacancies my friend emailed to me
-take pics of two bookshelves I want to sell n post them online
-remember to put aside plastic bags for recycling tomorrow
-vaccuming room
-Cancel Appo with TM
-Wash Hair
-Hang Clothes for airdrying
-Eat
-prepare menu and buy groceries to start cooking at home


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes get lunch groceries
:yes make lunch for a friend
:no project testing sheets
:no wash guest room sheets

Today:
finish and submit project work
grocery store
therapy appointment
clothes shopping
wash guest room sheets
make laundry soap
do laundry
pack for weekend getaway
make new recipe for dinner


----------



## MEC

Today after work I Intend to:

-clean kitchen
-laundry
-reply to email my aunt sent me


----------



## Vimes

Vimes said:


> :no-Prepare CV then Call recruiter
> :no-at least take a look at vacancies my friend emailed to me
> :no-take pics of two bookshelves I want to sell n post them online
> :no-remember to put aside plastic bags for recycling tomorrow
> :no-vaccuming room
> :yes-Cancel Appo with TM
> :yes-Wash Hair
> :no-Hang Clothes for airdrying
> :yes-Eat
> -prepare menu and buy groceries to start cooking at home


I think I need to just do one thing a day as having a long list that I can't complete is not helping.
Todays intention:

Have 2 meals

This is going to be hard for me. Some weeks ago I just withdrew into myself and started to just exist from day to day, which is when I signed up here. Most days I haven't gotten out of bed, I also got sick, and eventually I found myself just getting up eating and going right back to bed. Am trying to increase my number of chores to at least two a day. Eating is ofcourse chore 1.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> Today after work I Intend to:
> 
> -clean kitchen - *somewhat, I ran the dishwasher but that was it.*
> -laundry :no - *decided I didn't quite have enough for a full load, so will probably do some tomorrow.*
> -reply to email my aunt sent me :no


So happy tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Brendon19

Today I'm going to the library


----------



## timidSeal

Vimes said:


> I think I need to just do one thing a day as having a long list that I can't complete is not helping.
> Todays intention:
> 
> Have 2 meals
> 
> ... Eating is ofcourse chore 1.


It think it's a great idea to make your list shorter. You are right, it's not helpful to have a list you can't complete. Especially if you are hard on yourself about it. The goal is motivation, not demotivation. :yes And to remember the list is just intentions and it's ok to not get everything (or anything) done on the list. I post because this is something I have trouble with and need to learn, always so hard on myself about my lists.

If you are having trouble eating, that's ok to be the only thing on your list. That's an important "intention" for you and might be easier if it's the only one.


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> So happy tomorrow is Friday!


Me too


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes finish and submit project work
:yes grocery store
:yes therapy appointment
:yes clothes shopping
:yes wash guest room sheets
:yes make laundry soap
:yes do laundry
:no pack for weekend getaway _- not enough hours in the day_
:yes make new recipe for dinner

Today:
pack
leave

Well, I'm exhausted. That list yesterday was way too long and I kinda had to do it all. So, today I'm getting away with the hubby for three days. I'm hoping it won't be too stressful (SA and relationship). We're not going far but I have lots of interesting things planned. I probably won't get to post . You all be kind to yourselves.


----------



## timidSeal

Brendon19 said:


> Today I'm going to the library


Hi Brendon19!


----------



## Brendon19

timidSeal said:


> Hi Brendon19!


Hey


----------



## jook

jook said:


> For tomorrow:
> 
> -:yesget hair done at salon in the morning
> :yes-Go to G's to borrow a few things for the trip
> :yes-finish packing
> :|-complete volunteer writing assignment
> -:|polish nails
> -:|finish everything by 3 or 4pm to relax before leaving tonight or in the am


This list was for wed. I left for trip Thurs. morn. stopped for Sleep and now I'm on the road with my guy going several states away to his mothers BD party. Trying to go with the "feel the anx and do it any way" motto. First event of this weekend of events is a pre-party dinner and karaoke at bf's relatives home. Oh joy, I can hardly contain myself (SA sarcasm). 
I'll have some time at the hotel to do some comp stuff I need to do. Posting will help me remember I have a life beyond this weekend and take me out of this tunnel vision of thinking only about the socializing looming ahead.

Today I intend to:
-complete online volunteer project
-finish nails
-take hair down
-go to dinner, notice whatever anx I feel, say f**kit and remember how great it is that I'm even there no matter what anyone may be thinking of me


----------



## Mur

I will spend at least two hours drawing today.


----------



## blueingreen

I haven't posted in here for a while!

Today:
-Go biking before it gets too hot
-Go to the library and read 
-Work on painting for an hour


----------



## Brendon19

Did more than I had planned

Went to the store, library and I went biking 

Some old friends invited me to hangout tonight.. not sure if its too much for one day but maybe Ill go


----------



## Mur

blueingreen said:


> I haven't posted in here for a while!
> 
> Today:
> -Go biking before it gets too hot
> -Go to the library and read
> -*Work on painting for an hour*


What kind of paints are you using, watercolors, oils, or acrylics?


----------



## blueingreen

Notus said:


> What kind of paints are you using, watercolors, oils, or acrylics?


Watercolor. I'm working on a commission I got through etsy.


----------



## Mur

blueingreen said:


> Watercolor. I'm working on a commission I got through etsy.


Awesome dude , I hope that works out for you. Good luck from a fellow artist!


----------



## Vimes

Brendon19 said:


> Did more than I had planned
> 
> Went to the store, library and I went biking


Sounds great!! Some days I do more than I plan too, then I feel like this lil guy ==> :boogie


----------



## Vimes

timidSeal said:


> It think it's a great idea to make your list shorter. You are right, it's not helpful to have a list you can't complete. Especially if you are hard on yourself about it. The goal is motivation, not demotivation. :yes And to remember the list is just intentions and it's ok to not get everything (or anything) done on the list. I post because this is something I have trouble with and need to learn, always so hard on myself about my lists.
> 
> If you are having trouble eating, that's ok to be the only thing on your list. That's an important "intention" for you and might be easier if it's the only one.


Thanks  I have often been guilty of overwhelming myself with how behind I am on so many things. I am trying to be kind to myself. Interacting with other people who understand that I am not deliberately lazy, but have actual trouble getting out of bed, helps.

I haven't been able to do it yet


----------



## Vimes

timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Well, I'm exhausted. That list yesterday was way too long and I kinda had to do it all. So, today I'm getting away with the hubby for three days. I'm hoping it won't be too stressful (SA and relationship). We're not going far but I have lots of interesting things planned. I probably won't get to post . You all be kind to yourselves.


I hope you have a restful and enjoyable trip ^_^


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Go biking before it gets too hot
> -Go to the library and read
> -Work on painting for an hour


Completed all my things for yesterday. 

Today: 
-Walk to the park and read
-Work on painting for an hour
-Go to the farmers market with parents


----------



## JazLeo

Today I plan to:
1. look for a new apartment
2. get out of the house for at least 2 hours
3. play Sims
4. clean up
5. workout


----------



## Brendon19

Vimes said:


> Sounds great!! Some days I do more than I plan too, then I feel like this lil guy ==> :boogie


Haha exactly how I feel now


----------



## lisac1919

Hey guys, I'm new here. I love the idea of this thread! Thank you so much for starting this! Ive been trying to do at least one thing productive everyday. 


Today I will:

wash the dishes
scrub my bathtub
take a shower
get groceries


----------



## jook

lisac1919 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here. I love the idea of this thread! Thank you so much for starting this! Ive been trying to do at least one thing productive everyday.


Hi* LISAC* and Welcome. I hope you keep posting. Remember to tell how you did and try to offer support to others when their goals when you feel inclined.

Today I intend to:
continue enjoying my vacation


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -Walk to the park and read
> -Work on painting for an hour
> -Go to the farmers market with parents


Finished everything yesterday.

Today's intentions:
-Walk to park and read
-Work on painting for an hour 
-Go on a walk (perhaps to library?) & pick up trash
-Develop 1-2 rolls of film


----------



## blueingreen

JazLeo said:


> Today I plan to:
> 1. look for a new apartment
> 2. get out of the house for at least 2 hours
> *3. play Sims*
> 4. clean up
> 5. workout


Sounds fun! I haven't played the sims in years but I loved that game. Maybe I'll bring it out later today...


----------



## luciRocks

Watch the conjuring and try not to flip my shiz. 
Go swimming
Separate the clothes I am bringing to cali and the clothes I am giving away
Choose the shoes I am bringing
Make a chocolate marble cake and watch friends
Relax


----------



## Mur

-Practice portrait drawing for at least an hour today
-Read for at least an hour today


----------



## JazLeo

JazLeo said:


> Today I plan to:
> 1. look for a new apartment
> 2. get out of the house for at least 2 hours
> 3. play Sims
> 4. clean up
> 5. workout


I didn't do all I planned for yesterday but that's a good thing. My day out lasted longer than I planned. I also managed to complete items 1&5.

Today:
I cleaned up a bit this morning, now all I have left to do is wash my hair and relax.


----------



## JazLeo

shiori123 said:


> To start off this weekend:
> -Math homework - almost done
> -Study math...


You made a ton of progress with such a lengthy list, and remember doing your homework is a form of studying


----------



## lisac1919

lisac1919 said:


> Today I will:
> 
> wash the dishes
> scrub my bathtub
> take a shower
> get groceries


alright, well that list was quite simple. I managed to do all of it yesterday. (although not all the dishes)

Today I will:

Try to Skype with my dad about things that have been bothering me (if he gets on Skype)
Clean the carpet in my bedroom and parts of the house
Play with my dog
Clean the toilet

its funny, I feel like if I type it here I have to do it. lol


----------



## lisac1919

Notus said:


> -Practice portrait drawing for at least an hour today
> -Read for at least an hour today


this sounds like something I should be doing more of


----------



## timidSeal

lisac1919 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here. I love the idea of this thread! Thank you so much for starting this! Ive been trying to do at least one thing productive everyday.


Hi _*lisac1919*_, welcome here.


----------



## timidSeal

Notus said:


> I will spend at least two hours drawing today.





blueingreen said:


> I haven't posted in here for a while!
> 
> Today:
> -Go biking before it gets too hot
> -Go to the library and read
> -Work on painting for an hour


Hello artists!


----------



## timidSeal

Back to reality from a fun vacation. So many new posters here! 

Today I intend to:
work on project
work on diffusion
meet girlfriend for lunch

Short list today as I need to spend as much time as possible on that project :b. As for vacation, SA wasn't too bad I would say. I think I'm making progress. Although the two breweries and one winery we toured might have played a factor. :boogieWe really did some fun and different things.


----------



## blueingreen

Hello! It does seem like there are quite a few artists in this thread.


blueingreen said:


> Today's intentions:
> -Walk to park and read
> -Work on painting for an hour
> -Go on a walk (perhaps to library?) & pick up trash
> -Develop 1-2 rolls of film


Yesterday I got around to everything but developing the film. But I think I'll get to that today, I'm feeling slightly more industrious for some reason.

Today's intentions:
-Walk to park and read (done + finished my book!)
-Deposit checks
-Work on painting for an hour
-Develop 1-2 rolls of film


----------



## Mur

timidSeal said:


> Hello artists!


Hello there timidSeal.


----------



## lisac1919

So yesterday I skyped with my parents like I said I would and oh god I cried in front of my mom talking about stuff that was bothering me...ive only ever cried once in front of my mom my whole life, so that was embarrassing as hell! But I felt a nice relief afterwards. Now the new challenge that will either happen today or tomorrow will be to face my parents in real life after a really awkward night of crying...aaahhh that gives me so much anxiety!

Other than that I have to clean the rest of the house in case they come over and I believe tonight I will take a shower and get myself some sushi, maybe watch a movie.


----------



## lisac1919

timidSeal said:


> Hi _*lisac1919*_, welcome here.


aw thank you for the welcome! I absolutely love this thread and reading what other people are going to do, makes me want to do the same things! especially the person who walks to the park and reads. That sounds so nice!


----------



## jook

Wow! Lots of new faces around this joint. Let me introduce myself as the one who started this thread. I'm so glad so many people have found it helpful. It sure has helped me A LOT - Especially during the time I started it. I was at a very low point in my life so I hung on to this thread for dear life (literally "hanging by a thread:b") and made it out of the slump I was in. If you're lurking here and could use some motivation please come on in! You'll find it here, and if you don't this universal signal always works ---> "HELP!" _And now back to our scheduled programming_...

My intentions for the last four days have been to survive a first time visit to meet my boyfriend' family and to enjoy myself in the process. I did both!


----------



## lisac1919

jook said:


> Wow! Lots of new faces around this joint. Let me introduce myself as the one who started this thread. I'm so glad so many people have found it helpful. It sure has helped me A LOT - Especially during the time I started it. I was at a very low point in my life so I hung on to this thread for dear life (literally "hanging by a thread:b") and made it out of the slump I was in. If you're lurking here and could use some motivation please come on in! You'll find it here, and if you don't this universal signal always works ---> "HELP!" _And now back to our scheduled programming_...
> 
> My intentions for the last four days have been to survive a first time visit to meet my boyfriend' family and to enjoy myself in the process. I did both!


wow, when was the last time you commented on here? I was just looking through old posts and I loved your comments! lol so funny...I wondered if you still used this site...

its already 6pm and I havnt done anything yet! My official goals for today will be to:

clean the rest of the house, in case my parents visit
exercise on my stationary bike for 20 minutes
shower
buy sushi
eat sushi with tea and watch a movie
maybe meet parents
research/watch Stephen fry on the internet
maybe manicure if I have time


----------



## MEC

I haven't been posting daily intentions lately as I signed up for a mystery shopping pricing assignment which is taking up a lot of my spare time. I have until next week to do it and am kind of wishing I knew just how much stuff and what type of stuff needed pricing before I started as there is A LOT!! I have broken what needs pricing into sections to do each day so I guess my intentions each day until Saturday or Sunday will be to complete those. Will get some money for it but can't wait for it to be over!


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Walk to park and read (done + finished my book!)
> -Deposit checks
> -Work on painting for an hour
> -Develop 1-2 rolls of film


Finished everything yesterday. :boogie

Today's intentions:
-Walk to park and read
-Do some job searching online for 30 minutes (maybe go to coffee shop/library?)
-Work on painting for an hour


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> I haven't been posting daily intentions lately as I signed up for a mystery shopping pricing assignment which is taking up a lot of my spare time. I have until next week to do it and am kind of wishing I knew just how much stuff and what type of stuff needed pricing before I started as there is A LOT!! I have broken what needs pricing into sections to do each day so I guess my intentions each day until Saturday or Sunday will be to complete those. Will get some money for it but can't wait for it to be over!


We'll miss you while you're gone, but you can do it, just keep plugging away.


----------



## timidSeal

blueingreen said:


> Finished everything yesterday. :boogie


That's awesome!

Yesterday:
:yes work on project
:yes work on diffusion _- this is very helpful to me_
:yes meet girlfriend for lunch

Today's intention:
work on project _- must work more on this!_


----------



## OtherBrain

I feel drained today but better in a sense and less depressed and consumed by thought.


----------



## timidSeal

Results:
:yes work on project _- goin' crazy_ :eyes


----------



## jook

Made it back from vacation. Had a great time...back to the grind! Got a little trip-lag so do not how much I'll actually do tomorrow but here goes.

Intentions for July 24th (Wednesday):

-At least get the small things out of the car (I retrieved some personal items along the way and the car is packed to the hilt!)
-print and give document to R to fax for me
-Work on writing
-finish signing up for online project
-Find a scrabble club
-Take G's earrings and things back
-Walk with G in the evening or alone in the morning

:wel to *JAZLEO*,* NOTUS*, and anyone else new that I missed.

_~If you find yourself overwhelmed with too much to do, start where you are and just do the thing you can do right NOW. ~ _


----------



## jook

:wel *ALIZEY*. Hope you manage to "do all works" today as you intend. See 'ya round!


----------



## timidSeal

Welcome back, *jook*! Welcome to the thread, *Alizey*!

Today's intentions:
project
walk
revive blog
polish nails
make a phone call


----------



## jook

Thank you *TIMIDSEAL*. Welcome back to you too!


----------



## Vimes

jook said:


> Wow! Lots of new faces around this joint. Let me introduce myself as the one who started this thread. I'm so glad so many people have found it helpful. It sure has helped me A LOT - Especially during the time I started it. I was at a very low point in my life so I hung on to this thread for dear life (literally "hanging by a thread:b") and made it out of the slump I was in. If you're lurking here and could use some motivation please come on in! You'll find it here, and if you don't this universal signal always works ---> "HELP!" _And now back to our scheduled programming_...
> 
> My intentions for the last four days have been to survive a first time visit to meet my boyfriend' family and to enjoy myself in the process. I did both!


@Jook, This thread is such a great idea  its easier to get something done when other people are somehow involved. I use this thread and an IRC motivation channel I found to keep things moving 

@Everyone else, welcome I am new too just a few weeks in this thread 

Already Done Today
-Laundry
-Kitchen
-Food-This is very likely my biggest anxiety, cooking and eating are major hurdles for me, takes me a long time to do both
-called work n income - really didn't want to do this but I did and it wanst as scary as I thought..they didn't yell at me for wasting their time etc 

Intentions for the rest of the day are
-wash soaked clothes
-remember to put rice in refrigerator if it remains warm at night
-Bring clothes outside in and hang on airer
-On that note, remove older clothes from airer
-go to work and income and meet the not so scary people their
-pick up rubbish on my room floor
and last....
-figure out how to multi-quote so I don't end up replying to different people by posting multiple times :b:roll:b


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Intentions for July 24th (Wednesday):
> 
> :no-At least get the small things out of the car (I retrieved some personal items along the way and the car is packed to the hilt!)
> :yes-print and give document to R to fax for me
> :no-Work on writing
> :yes-finish signing up for online project
> :yes-Find a scrabble club - sort of - posted an ad to start one myself
> :no-Take G's earrings and things back attempted to but couldn't locate her
> :no-Walk with G in the evening or alone in the morning same as above note
> 
> _~If you find yourself overwhelmed with too much to do, start where you are and just do the thing you can do right NOW. ~ _





Vimes;1065398633-figure out how to multi-quote so I don't end up replying to different people by posting multiple times :b:roll:b[/QUOTE said:


> Here's how* VIMES*:
> 
> Hit the plus sign below and to the right of each message you want to quote. Scroll down to where you see "Reply to Message/Post" on the left hand bottom of all posts. The quoted messages will appear in the box where you type your post. Took me awhile to figure it out too, but it makes things a lot easier.
> 
> NOW...could someone please tell me how to add text to links instead of it just showing up as an URL?


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-go to counseling appointment
-Stop by W's on the way back
-Take CD system out of the car, clean it off and hook it up downstairs
-Get raw food book from L
-Go to store to get veggies
-Write at least an hour
-Return G's things and walk with her
-See if I can access online job
-Pay storage


----------



## Vimes

jook said:


> Here's how* VIMES*:
> 
> Hit the plus sign below and to the right of each message you want to quote. Scroll down to where you see "Reply to Message/Post" on the left hand bottom of all posts. The quoted messages will appear in the box where you type your post. Took me awhile to figure it out too, but it makes things a lot easier.
> 
> NOW...could someone please tell me how to add text to links instead of it just showing up as an URL?


Thanks :yes I actually figure out the multi-quoting minutes after I put that post up 

Am not sure what kind of linking codes u want but am going to to try something in this post  if it works....will let u know ...if u don't hear from me... it didn't work 

Click whatever appears below this line, If it looks like a link 

Procrastinators


----------



## Vimes

*Inserting hyperlinks*

heres the code

[URL = enter the url here ] hyperlink here [/URL]

And no spaces at all anywhere above 

@Jook 
I just noticed I sound really abrupt in my past post  I am sorry about that. Really thanks for taking the time to tell me how to multi-quote  thanks


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Finished everything yesterday. :boogie
> 
> Today's intentions:
> -Walk to park and read
> -Do some job searching online for 30 minutes (maybe go to coffee shop/library?)
> -Work on painting for an hour


Finished everything from 2 days ago. Yesterday I was so busy I didn't have time to even make intentions. But today I don't have anything planned yet.

Today's intentions: 
-Complete cover letter for job application (perhaps go to library for this) DONE!
-Burn CD for party
-Go to park and read
-Paint for an hour
-Take notice of all automatic negative thoughts I have throughout the day. Write them down and provide logical counters
-Mail package if I get the address today
-Call group to say I wont be at meeting


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes project
:no walk
:yes revive blog
:no polish nails
:no make a phone call 

Today:
project, finish up and email
set up project testing
polish nails
make a phone call
baseball game


----------



## Mur

Hi there Jook, and hello to everyone else who I haven't introduced myself to.
















Some of my goals for today are....
-Draw and study proportions for portrait drawing today for at least an hour
-Read for at least an hour
-Go to the bank
And last but not least, good luck with all your goals for the day everybody!


----------



## MEC

Notus said:


> Hi Notus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with all your goals for the day everybody!


Your wishes of good luck will be needed today, I need to make two phone calls during my lunch break! ahhh, don't want to, but I need to, one I've left probably longer than I should


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-go to counseling appointment
> :yes-Stop by W's on the way back didn't go so well. He's a grouch.:mum
> :yes-Take CD system out of the car, clean it off and hook it up downstairs
> :no-Get raw food book from L
> :no-Go to store to get veggies Nope instead I pigged out on BBQ chicken wings my S.O. came home with -I've become such a sinful eater and I'm racked with guilt
> :no-Write at least an hour
> :yes-Return G's things and walk with her
> :yes-See if I can access online job
> :|-Pay storage wasn't necessary





Vimes said:


> heres the code
> 
> [URL = enter the url here ] hyperlink here [/URL]
> 
> And no spaces at all anywhere above
> 
> @Jook
> I just noticed I sound really abrupt in my past post I am sorry about that. Really thanks for taking the time to tell me how to multi-quote thanks


*VIMES* that's your SA talking...I thought nothing of it. We're good here. Thanks for the help. I'll have to try it. Did you just know how to do that or is it explained somewhere on this site?



lisac1919 said:


> wow, when was the last time you commented on here? I was just looking through old posts and I loved your comments! lol so funny...I wondered if you still used this site...


*LISAC* I try to post regularly but sometimes I get busy (or lazy) and don't. I also try to say something about each person's post as much as I can but this thread has been so busy (that's a good thing!) that I can't keep up.



MEC said:


> ...I signed up for a mystery shopping pricing assignment which is taking up a lot of my spare time...I guess my intentions each day until Saturday or Sunday will be to complete those.


*MEC,* how's the mystery shopping project going for you? Is the pay pretty decent? I'm looking for online work to do as well.



OtherBrain said:


> I feel drained today but better in a sense and less depressed and consumed by thought.


*OTHERBRAIN* get some goals/intentions posted to get out of that depression and "brain drain"!! C'mon, you can do it.



Vimes said:


> @Jook,
> ...its easier to get something done when other people are somehow involved.


Exactly...that's why we're here! To help each other.


----------



## jook

Notus said:


> Hi there Jook, and hello to everyone else who I haven't introduced myself to.


Hey *NOTUS*, where'd you get these funky emoticons from? I want some!! I love emoticons. They're just so...emoticomical:b

*TIMIDSEAL* what's your blog about?

Today I intend to:

-Help G organize her place
-Move desk from G's place to mine
-Find a good desk chair
-Clean CD system and hook it up
-Get raw veggie book from L
-buy some veggies
-Give G a ride to the vet (maybe - it's near a thrift store where I might find the chair I need, so maybe)

Th...th...th...that's all folks!


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> *MEC,* how's the mystery shopping project going for you? Is the pay pretty decent? I'm looking for online work to do as well..


Jook, just because of the timing I am regretting doing it. There is a huge amount of products to price (more than I expected) and my boyfriend is not able to help as much as I had hoped. It is one of the higher paying shops (and the first one I've done) at $250 (most are a lot less and require a lot less time), and it definitely takes a lot of time and I'm not sure I'll gather all the information they want. My parents are also arriving next week so soon I'll need to start getting ready for that (yay for my first visitors since I moved here! ) If I do any more it will most likely be the lower paying and less time involved ones.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes project, finish up and email
:yes set up project testing
:no polish nails
:no make a phone call
:yes baseball game

Today:
project testing, 6-8 hrs 
polish nails
make a phone call


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMIDSEAL* what's your blog about?


personal weight loss, healthy lifestyle


----------



## blueingreen

Good morning everyone! Hope you all get your friday off to a good start.


blueingreen said:


> -Complete cover letter for job application (perhaps go to library for this) DONE!
> -Burn CD for party
> -Go to park and read
> -Paint for an hour
> -Take notice of all automatic negative thoughts I have throughout the day. Write them down and provide logical counters
> -Mail package if I get the address today
> -Call group to say I wont be at meeting


I had a really long list yesterday, and got most of it done! Only thing I didn't do was mail the package, and that was because I don't have the address to send it to yet.

Today is shaping up to be another busy one.

Today's intentions:
-Go for walk (30 minutes) around neighborhood
-Read at home or in park if I feel like it. 
-Go to my sister's to help her
-Meet friend for lunch
-Go home this afternoon to work on photo collage


----------



## jook

Good luck with it *MEC*!

*BLUEINGREEN,* you've been kickin' butt!

*TIMIDSEAL*, *NOTUS* where are ya'll getting those emoticons from! Did I miss the memo?


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :no-Help G organize her place rescheduled
> :no-Move desk from G's place to mine rescheduled
> :no-Find a good desk chair went looking but didn't get one yet
> -Clean CD system and hook it up
> :no-Get raw veggie book from L laziness
> :no-buy some veggies laziness
> :no-Give G a ride to the vet she made other arrangements
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well! had to work real hard to not do much of anything yesterday. It was exhausting, but I did it! Actually I ended up doing things not on my list:
> 
> -slept
> -took friend to store
> -took something to boyfriend's job he forgot
> -hung a picture
> -straightened up downstairs.
> 
> Note: Lately, my motivation has been zilch. I am not interested in doing anything. So today, my focus is on acting in a way that will get me out of this rut
> 
> Today I intend to:
> 
> - make bed
> - get out of my pajamas
> -spend the day downstairs - my bed is too enticing upstairs.
> - don't turn on TV upstairs today write, read, scrapbook, exercise
> - listen to music
> -sign onto online work site
> -limit T.V. and internet usage (unless working)
> -sleep a bit if I feel like it (to be kind and easy with myself)
> -walk w/ G this evening
> 
> _Whatever you do, do it to the best of your abilities today!_


----------



## blueingreen

Thanks Jook. I feel like I've had a pretty good week. 


blueingreen said:


> -Go for walk (30 minutes) around neighborhood
> -Read at home or in park if I feel like it.
> -Go to my sister's to help her
> -Meet friend for lunch
> -Go home this afternoon to work on photo collage


Got everything done yesterday. 

Today I'm having a bit of trouble getting motivated. I think it's because this afternoon I'm going to a big party and I'm not looking forward to that. My anxiety is kicking in and my mind is already predicting painful social situations... Getting through this party is going to take a lot of energy so i'm keeping it simple today.

Today's intentions:
-Meditate
-Be present at party and take notice of automatic negative thoughts and challenge them


----------



## jook

blueingreen said:


> Today I'm having a bit of trouble getting motivated. I think it's because this afternoon I'm going to a big party and I'm not looking forward to that. My anxiety is kicking in and my mind is already predicting painful social situations...
> 
> Today's intentions:
> -Meditate
> -Be present at party and take notice of automatic negative thoughts and challenge them


Hey *BLUEINGREEN*. Well, it's afternoon already so maybe you've already gone to your party. Just wanted to say, however it goes you are a success for going instead of avoiding. That's big! So give yourself kudos for that.:clap:clap Your intention to stay present is a good one and I hope you were able to do that.

In terms of "challenging" automatic negative thoughts (ANTS), I would suggest you not challenge but allow them to be. Be present with those thoughts and let them have their say, unmoved by them. Sometimes challenging them can make them come on stronger.:mum<---(ANTS). You might wanna check into information on the net about Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) which explains this. Anyway, I hope it all went well for you. Do come back and blab about it!

As for me so far today I started with my first task (make the bed) and wound up cleaning my bedroom and washing dishes. Not on my list but needed to be done. Spent the last two and a half hours doing this as well as fixed myself a sandwich, ate, and spent 30 min total talking to three friends on the phone.:blah About to make the bed now, then dress and go downstairs so I don't get back in the bed. I really feel like taking a nap :yawnbut I'm gonna get my buns off this bed right now and start on my downstairs business. OMG  there's a nice comfy daybed down there!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> jook said:
> 
> 
> 
> - make bed - inspired me to clean room & do the dishes as well
> - get out of my pajamas - it was after 5:00pm when I did but I did, lol
> :no-spend the day downstairs - my bed is too enticing upstairs. stayed upstairs but busy most of the time
> :roll- don't turn on TV upstairs today write, read, scrapbook, exercise - had TV on short periods of time throughout the day and did do some reading
> :no- listen to music
> -sign onto online work site yep!
> -limit T.V. and internet usage (unless working)
> -sleep a bit if I feel like it (to be kind and easy with myself) 2 hr nap
> -walk w/ G this evening yep!
> 
> _Whatever you do, do it to the best of your abilities today!_
> 
> 
> 
> Setting goals to help me get out of the rut worked better for me today than trying to do things I know I didn't have the energy to do. Overall, a good day for me.
> 
> Today I intend to:
> 
> -Take box of dvd's out of car
> -shop for desk chair and book case
> -start online work
> 
> I'll keep it simple today. If I get these things done, that'll get me started out good for the week ahead.
Click to expand...


----------



## blueingreen

jook said:


> Hey *BLUEINGREEN*. Well, it's afternoon already so maybe you've already gone to your party. Just wanted to say, however it goes you are a success for going instead of avoiding. That's big! So give yourself kudos for that.:clap:clap Your intention to stay present is a good one and I hope you were able to do that.
> 
> In terms of "challenging" automatic negative thoughts (ANTS), I would suggest you not challenge but allow them to be. Be present with those thoughts and let them have their say, unmoved by them. Sometimes challenging them can make them come on stronger.:mum<---(ANTS). You might wanna check into information on the net about Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT) which explains this. Anyway, I hope it all went well for you. Do come back and blab about it!


Thanks jook! I made it through the party unscathed. I even talked to some people I had never met before. Surprisingly I didn't notice too many ANTS. However I had also had some alcohol so that might have impacted it.

Today's intentions: 
-Meditate
-Go for a bike ride
-Get late lunch with some friends


----------



## timidSeal

blueingreen said:


> I made it through the party unscathed. I even talked to some people I had never met before.


congrats *blueingreen*! Success! I'm working on the acceptance and commitment that *jook* mentioned. It's been helping me although I have had very little time lately to work on it  Here's a link with audio exercises if you'd like to check it out.

*jook*: I find when I am least motivated (um, yeah, often) I go through a process similar to what you described your day to be like. I constantly need to remind myself what's on the list and keep pulling myself back to those items. I even have a small white board I write my list on and lean it up against the coffee table in front of my favorite spot on the couch. Btw, here's the source of our smileys.

Two days ago:
:yes project testing, 6-8 hrs
:no polish nails _- not a high priority to me
_ :no make a phone call _- it will get done one of these days, also not a high priority yet_

Today:
resting
project, write up on testing results
project, modifications
get outside even tho it's cold out

Maybe things shouldn't go on my list if they are not priorities to me... For the next two weeks that project is my only real priority. I don't like being so consumed by one thing.


----------



## Auroras

I'm starting my day rather late. Better late than never. I need to...

Clean the house
Do laundry
Feed the dogs
Get my forum fix
Shower
Go have dinner
Clear out the freezer
Play video games, maybe
Clean out my computer files
Write up 3 stories
Redo FB album
Eat ice-cream


----------



## Vimes

jook said:


> *VIMES* that's your SA talking...I thought nothing of it. We're good here. Thanks for the help. I'll have to try it. Did you just know how to do that or is it explained somewhere on this site?
> .


*JOOK*
First off, I am borrowing your awesome colour-coding system ^_^ And yes :agreeit is my SA talking unfortunately, I have a humongous "must-be-seen-box" I think. {FYI "must-be-seen" is um person who needs to be seen to be good. All. The. Time. Unfortunately this supremely annoying personality...is me.}

About the code, I googled it. I like googling code. I just errr couldn't resist, I had to know how it's done once you asked about the hyperlinks. I had no idea you could do that until you asked though ^_^ I like knowing how code works, lol.

I got it wrong the first time ^_^



Auroras said:


> Eat ice-cream


*AURORAS*
Helloooo nice to meet you. I eat a lot of ice-cream will go out for it at 11pm if I hv to 

Results:

:yes-wash soaked clothes
:yes-remember to put rice in refrigerator if it remains warm at night
:yes-Bring clothes outside in and hang on airer
:yes-On that note, remove older clothes from airer
-go to work and income and meet the not so scary people their
:yes-pick up rubbish on my room floor
and last....
:yes-figure out how to multi-quote so I don't end up replying to different people by posting multiple times 

Todays Intentions are:
-clean my room a bit more
-go to work and income before therapy


----------



## jook

jook said:


> jook said:
> 
> 
> 
> -Take box of dvd's out of car yeh!
> :blank-shop for desk chair and book case Nope -
> :blank-start online work - gotta do some reading of guidelines before I start
> 
> I'll keep it simple today. If I get these things done, that'll get me started out good for the week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get it together today. Did everything but what I intended it. But that's OK. Realized I had a block doing the reading I need to do for online job so just did something I enjoy (scrapbooking). I also went to the store for food and cooked instead of eating out. So...as long as I keep it moving, I consider it a successful day!
> 
> Today I intend to:
> 
> -Read guidelines for job
> -Shop for chair and bookcase
> 
> My caboose is dragging so I won't put on a heavy load until I get up some more momentum like the little train that could..."I think I can, I know I can, I think I can, I know...":clap
Click to expand...


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> I'm working on the acceptance and commitment that *jook* mentioned... Here's a link with audio exercises if you'd like to check it out.
> 
> 
> I constantly need to remind myself what's on the list and keep pulling myself back to those items. Btw, here's the source of our smileys.
> 
> .


*TIMIDSEA*L thanks for sharing the link about ACT and the link to those darn [email protected] I was going crazy with envy at those little fellers I'm gonna have to go get me some.



Auroras said:


> I'm starting my day rather late. Better late than never. I need to...
> 
> -Eat ice-cream


Hi *AURORAS* ! ABSOLUTELY right. Better late than never, and anyway, it's never too late to eat ice cream 



Vimes said:


> *JOOK*
> ...person who needs to be seen to be good. All. The. Time. Unfortunately this supremely annoying personality...is me.}
> 
> About the code, I googled it. I like googling code.


VIMES have some fun. Be bad sometime. Remember what Mae West said: "When I'm good, I'm good...but when I'm bad, I'm better" (Vimes being bad ---->:evil)

I love Google. It makes us all smart. You never have to not know what you don't know anymore. How cool is that?8)


----------



## blueingreen

timidSeal said:


> congrats *blueingreen*! Success! I'm working on the acceptance and commitment that *jook* mentioned. It's been helping me although I have had very little time lately to work on it  Here's a link with audio exercises if you'd like to check it out.


Thanks timidseal.  Going to try this out



blueingreen said:


> -Meditate
> -Go for a bike ride
> -Get late lunch with some friends


Finished everything yesterday, and man am I glad because I had a very anxious day. I feel like after the last two days I've earned a day off or something, haha. At least, a day off from stressful social experiences. I have another big one coming up this weekend (family reunion), so I've gotta save up energy for that.

Today's intentions: 
-Return library books
-Drive to parents house, help put away things from the party
-Read at home or the library?
-Later tonight: work on stuff for therapy

Have a good day everyone


----------



## timidSeal

Hi _*Auroras*_!

Yesterday:
:blank resting _- not sure I'd call it resting, but did have some "me" time_
:no project, write up on testing results
:no project, modifications
:no get outside even tho it's cold out

I didn't do my intentions, but I was nevertheless very busy all day long. Did a blog post, 5 loads of laundry, moved one dresser out and new dresser in, dishes, vacuuming, talked on phone with daughter, made a spreadsheet for her, caught up on my blog reading, took some pix for my blog, showered and made up, went out for pizza, watched a movie, polished my nails...

Today I intend to stick to my intentions :yes:
hair appt
blog post
project, write up on testing results
project, modifications


----------



## Pacotaco

I would like to just shower, get dressed, go to the library and get a library card.

And get stuff with it.


----------



## Auroras

Vimes said:


> *AURORAS*
> Helloooo nice to meet you. I eat a lot of ice-cream will go out for it at 11pm if I hv to
> 
> 
> jook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *AURORAS* ! ABSOLUTELY right. Better late than never, and anyway, it's never too late to eat ice cream
> 
> 
> timidSeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi _*Auroras*_!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *Vimes, jook, timidSeal *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you all. I am officially subscribed to this thread and look forwarding to reading your to do's. I'm a list maker so this really does help me get going. GREAT thread! :yes
> 
> Today...
> 
> Make bed, as always
> Fold clothes
> Drag butt to gym
> Don't forget to feed dogs
> Work
> Organize closet
> Prep dinner
> Catch up on posts
> Eat carrot sticks
> Force myself to bed early
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mur

^Thanks for sharing that link with Jook Timidseal , I've been absent for the past few days but the plan is pretty much the same as usual.








-draw for at least an hour today
-read even more today. In the last few days I've been reading for at least four hours daily
-go out with friends for a few drinks later tonight
Good luck to everyone on here with their goals I'll be rooting for ya, and hello to anybody who I haven't introduced myself to!


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes hair appt
:yes blog post
:yes project, write up on testing results
:yes project, modifications

Today:
finish write up on testing results
finish modifications
print up testing sheets
one more test
meet with painter
walk
pick up house


----------



## timidSeal

Pacotaco said:


> I would like to just shower, get dressed, go to the library and get a library card.
> 
> And get stuff with it.


How'd it go? I don't have a library card. :sigh


----------



## timidSeal

Auroras said:


> Vimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat carrot sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you - I do not like carrots! :b
Click to expand...


----------



## MEC

My intentions for the next two days are to get ready for my parents and Aunt and Uncle arriving on Thursday! Very excited to have visitors!


----------



## jook

Pacotaco said:


> I would like to just shower, get dressed, go to the library and get a library card. And get stuff with it.


Hey *PACOTACO *and Welcome! So did you get some good stuff?



timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> :yes hair appt
> :yes blog post
> :yes project, write up on testing results
> :yes project, modifications


*TIMIDSEAL*, well look at you! Raising the bar on us. Good job!

Today I intend to:
-do reading for online gig
-meet someone for scrabble
-go to yoga in he park

Still taking it easy. Got some dust on my tail feathers. Trying to shake it off :yes


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Return library books
> -Drive to parents house, help put away things from the party
> -Read at home or the library?
> -Later tonight: work on stuff for therapy


Didn't get to the therapy stuff because I didnt get home in time to work on it before falling asleep. Maybe I'll work on that some this morning. Everything else done though. 

Today's intentions: 
-Send e-mail to company I'm interested in working at
-Put away stuff from party
-Work on stuff for therapy for half an hour
-Read


----------



## Auroras

Tuesday:

Start off day by greeting new SAS'ers
Tidy up the house
Work by the pool
Hit the gym
Shower
Grocery shop
Make dinner
Walk the dogs
Play catch up online


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> My intentions for the next two days are to get ready for my parents and Aunt and Uncle arriving on Thursday! Very excited to have visitors!


*MEC* is having visitors and she's excited about it! Cool.:clap



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-do reading for online gig
> :yes-meet someone for scrabble
> :yes-go to yoga in he park


Yeh, Me! :bananaDid everything I intended today. Kept it simple and got it done!


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMIDSEAL*, well look at you! Raising the bar on us. Good job!





jook said:


> Yeh, Me! :bananaDid everything I intended today. Kept it simple and got it done!


Thanks, *jook*. And congrats on getting your stuff done :boogie

Yesterday:
:no finish write up on testing results
:no finish modifications
:no print up testing sheets
:no one more test
:yes meet with painter
:yes :yes walk
:yes pick up house

While I'm happy I got the walk done... ugh, that project work really needs to be done!

Today:
> walk
> therapy appt
> get paint
> project modifications
> print testing sheets
> do last test
> make pork roast with cabbage and tri-color potatoes
> move hutch

I can tell already the list is too long. We'll see.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Send e-mail to company I'm interested in working at
> -Put away stuff from party
> -Work on stuff for therapy for half an hour
> -Read


Didn't get to the therapy stuff again but I think I finally will this morning. 

Today's intentions:
-write reflection on last month
-read this morning
-bike ride
-Work on therapy stuff


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> Thanks, *jook*. And congrats on getting your stuff done :boogie
> Today:
> 
> > make pork roast with cabbage and tri-color potatoes.


Thanks *TIMIDSEAL*. I was mighty proud. Uh, regarding that roast - I'm gonna need to to PM me address and time dinner starts. Make it soon 'cause I'll probably have to take a flight. I'll bring the wine :wink



blueingreen said:


> Didn't get to the therapy stuff again but I think I finally will this morning.


Get that therapy stuff done* BLUEINGREEN* :help. It's important!

Today I intend to:
-read for online gig
-shop for desk chair

...keepin' it simple, just tip-toeing through the tulips :tiptoe


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> *MEC* is having visitors and she's excited about it! Cool.:clap


Didn't get as much done as I would have liked last night so tonight will be busy. Kinda wish I took tomorrow off as well! I am definitely excited though. I moved here a year and a half ago and since I don't make friends that easily I still don't really know that many people. I have been home once in that year and a half (last September) so I'm looking forward to seeing some familiar faces!


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> I moved here a year and a half ago and since I don't make friends that easily I still don't really know that many people. I have been home once in that year and a half (last September) so I'm looking forward to seeing some familiar faces!


 Yikes! That's a long time to not see a face you know intimately. Been in that situation of being in a new city with no friends. I felt so out of place, like being on another planet! I'm sure this visit will do you a lot of good. You can have a cuppa coffee :cupin the morning and chat. You can drink some ice tea at a picnic in the park and laugh so hard you spit:spit. You can stand at the door with a sign when they come that says :wel (they'll think you've lost it). You can challenge 'em to a duel:duel(they'll know you've lost it)... Whatever you do, have a blast!


----------



## Vimes

jook said:


> VIMES have some fun. Be bad sometime. Remember what Mae West said: "When I'm good, I'm good...but when I'm bad, I'm better" (Vimes being bad ---->:evil)


lol banana is awesome! m actually thing of taking a coaching course for all of these behaviours I have developed because of SA. Cost is the only factor stopping me.



Vimes said:


> :yes-clean my room a bit more
> :yes-go to work and income before therapy


Next intentions 
-clean room bit more
-make CV
-contact recruiter

timidseal and auroras,
somehow I seem to have been associated with carrot sticks


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Today's gonna suck.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Didn't get to the therapy stuff again but I think I finally will this morning.
> 
> Today's intentions:
> -write reflection on last month
> -read this morning
> -bike ride
> -Work on therapy stuff


Finished everything yesterday. :yay

Today's intentions:
-Go to park and read
-Work on therapy stuff
-Pack for trip (started packing)
-Write


----------



## jook

FoundAndLost said:


> Today's gonna suck.


*FOUNDANDLOST* - If you think it will it most definitely will. So if that's your intention for the day, go ahead and have the suck-iest day you can. Good Luck! :b If you decide you didn't enjoy that as much as you expected, maybe some different intentions will work better next time.

(yes I'm being sarcastic, but only to make a point - you always have some power (even if just a little) to be effective in any given situation. What we try to do here is *power posting*! Using your power to move forward in whatever small way you can. Whatever is going on with you today I hope you'll get through it OK.)



Vimes said:


> timidseal and auroras,
> somehow I seem to have been associated with carrot sticks


Well *VIMES* there are worse sticks to be associated with. Let's see... stick in the mud, dip stick, stick up your b*tt - :teeth

Today I intend to:
-Work online
-call modeling agency

Depending on how that goes I may:
-Help G with an issue at her house
-Look for a check
-meet P for Scrabble

_Tiny steps :tiptoe_ _are so much cooler than large amounts of time being depressed, anxious and doing nothing.. What tiny step will you take RIGHT NOW?_


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> Uh, regarding that roast - I'm gonna need to to PM me address and time dinner starts. Make it soon 'cause I'll probably have to take a flight. I'll bring the wine :wink


Yeah, it turned out reaaally yummy.  I like to cook, but I can't handle cooking every day. Eating out's too much fun and cooking's a lot of work.



Vimes said:


> m actually thing of taking a coaching course for all of these behaviours I have developed because of SA. Cost is the only factor stopping me.


What kinds of things do you learn in a coaching course? I was wondering if there are some classes that would be helpful for SA. Maybe assertiveness training or something.



FoundAndLost said:


> Today's gonna suck.


 Hang in there _*FoundAndLost*_. Tomorrow will come before you know it and the Today will be over. Focus on your breathing if nothing else. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## timidSeal

blueingreen said:


> Finished everything yesterday.
> Today's intentions:
> -Go to park and read
> -Work on therapy stuff
> -Pack for trip
> -Write


congrats on getting that therapy stuff done :yay 
what fun trip do you have planned?

Yesterday:
:yes > walk _- got a deerfly bite_ :mum
:yes > therapy appt _- this was very rough, covered a lot of territory_
:yes > get paint _- I called the paint store and ordered, hubby picked up_
:yes > project modifications
:yes > print testing sheets
:yes > do last test
:yes > make pork roast with cabbage and tri-color potatoes _- yum!
_yes > move hutch _- hubby did, so I had to remove the smiley face becuz there's a limit of only 10 images! guess the list needs to be shorter

_Wow, got it all done! Painter will be here today, so not sure how much time I will have to get stuff done. Thankfully the painter is an old friend, so no anxiety there.

Today:
> Write up testing results and send off to prof
> Read report example
> Vacuum and painting prep
> Get to store in search of tanglefoot for deerfly weapon :evil


----------



## blueingreen

timidSeal said:


> congrats on getting that therapy stuff done :yay
> what fun trip do you have planned?


Thank you. 

I'm going to a family reunion this weekend. :afr


----------



## Miss quiet

Have been wanting to take a class at my gym (yoga/pilates). I have to go by myself and that makes me very anxious. I have never been to this gym before, know no one there, and I barely know what to expect in the classroom. Have learned and practiced a little bit of yoga via the internet at home, but I don't expect many similarities between that and the class I am planning to attend because every method of teaching is different. The fear of having to go in by myself, not knowing where to go, not knowing what to do, has been making me postpone this for months. 

I know I can do it. I can force myself to do just about anything when it comes down to it, but the anxiety never goes away.


----------



## Auroras

Thursday:

SAS a bit
Shower
Make quick lunch
Tidy house
Pick out clothes
Go have fun
Relax


----------



## RelinquishedHell

jook said:


> *FOUNDANDLOST* - If you think it will it most definitely will. So if that's your intention for the day, go ahead and have the suck-iest day you can. Good Luck! :b If you decide you didn't enjoy that as much as you expected, maybe some different intentions will work better next time.
> 
> (yes I'm being sarcastic, but only to make a point - you always have some power (even if just a little) to be effective in any given situation. What we try to do here is *power posting*! Using your power to move forward in whatever small way you can. Whatever is going on with you today I hope you'll get through it OK.)


I said today was gonna suck because my back hurts and I have to unload a bunch of big a** heavy sh*t out of trucks at the butt crack of dawn, because our store is having a big gay parking lot sale. I'm practically living on ibuprofen right now. Positive thinking won't save me there lol.


----------



## timidSeal

FoundAndLost said:


> I'm practically living on ibuprofen right now.


Hope your back feels better soon! Here's my prescription: Heat + Jack Daniels

Hi, _*Miss quiet*_!

Yesterday:
:yes Write up testing results and send off to prof
:no Read report example
:yes Vacuum and painting prep _- way more work than I was thinking it was_
:yes Get to store in search of tanglefoot for deerfly weapon _- sure, I went to three stores, no one has it. I did a little research on it and looks like I will have to order it online. Maybe by the time I get it deerfly season will be over_ :roll

Today:
> paint prep another room
> pay bills 
> read report example
> work on report
> fax forms
> dishes


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-Work online
> :yes-call modeling agency got a follow-up apptmt. this morning!
> 
> Depending on how that goes I may:
> :no-Help G with an issue at her house
> :yes-Look for a check that was supposed to be "chair", lol. Found one!
> :yes-meet P for Scrabble had fun with this nice lady I found off C's List to play scrabble with.
> 
> _Tiny steps __are so much cooler than large amounts of time being depressed, anxious and doing nothing.. What tiny step will you take RIGHT NOW?_





timidSeal said:


> ...I can't handle cooking every day. Eating out's too much fun and cooking's a lot of work.


:agreeEating out get's to be expensive though, so I'm trying to get back to cooking a little more myself. Made pork chops last night!



timidSeal said:


> > therapy appt _- this was very rough, covered a lot of territory_
> 
> Wow, got it all done!


Great job!* TIMIDSEAL* on getting through your intentions for the day. And, yeah, therapy is work. Some days are rougher than others but hopefully it will pay off for you.



blueingreen said:


> I'm going to a family reunion this weekend. :afr


Congrats *BLUEINGREEN *on the getting the therapy done! Way to go on deciding to go to your family reunion. I have never gone to one in my life and am trying to get to the one this year the last week of August. If you've been reading up on ACT (acceptance and commitment therapy), you know it emphasizes allowing values to lead your actions instead of SA. In this case your value of family relationships is a good thing to remind yourself of when the anticipatory anxiety rears it's head. I'm sure you'll feel some anxiety but that's ok. You're living true to your values and that's what matters.:yes



Miss quiet said:


> The fear of having to go in by myself, not knowing where to go, not knowing what to do, has been making me postpone this for months.
> 
> I know I can do it...but the anxiety never goes away.


Hi *MISS QUIET* and welcome! Ditto what I said to BLUEINGREEN. You're doing a great job just deciding to go. Your value of the health and relaxation benefits you get from Yoga is the thing to focus on, NOT the anxiety. And even though you may feel anxious you'll be moving ahead living the like YOU choose not letting anxiety choose for you. I know it's so much easier said than done, but like you said, you can do it!



Auroras said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Go have fun
> Relax


Two very important things to do. Great intentions! *AURORAS*



FoundAndLost said:


> I said today was gonna suck because my back hurts and I have to unload a bunch of big a** heavy sh*t out of trucks at the butt crack of dawn...Positive thinking won't save me there lol.


*FOUNDANDLOST *Back pain does suck! I hope you got through without too much pain. Have you tried any exercises to help. What helped me a lot when I was having spasms was lying down on the floor and pulling my knees up to my chest and just staying in that position for awhile or rocking my knees side to side. Also, when you have to lift things, have you thought of using a back brace? I'm glad you explained and maybe some of these suggestions might help. :squeeze

Today I intend to:
-go to modeling apptmt
-get some lottery tickets
-Western Union $ to friend (loan)
-email online gig about technical difficulties.


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> What helped me a lot when I was having spasms was lying down on the floor and pulling my knees up to my chest and just staying in that position for awhile or rocking my knees side to side.


_*FOUNDANDLOST*_, I do something similar. One knee at a time to the chest and hold 20 sec, then pull that knee across to opposite side of body and hold 20 sec. Repeat for other knee. Helps a lot for my particular back issue.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-go to modeling apptmt
> :yes-get some lottery tickets
> :yes-Western Union $ to friend (loan)
> :no-email online gig about technical difficulties just too darn tired to deal with it. :fall


Came home after my appointment (already 2pm) intending to rest before tackling the rest of the day. However, my son's new wife called and because she has a strong accent trying to understand her can be quite a chore and we talked for awhile which took away my rest time. But we got on a conversation we both enjoyed (food!) and amazingly I could understand her better :teeth. Nonetheless, there went my rest time.

Then off to the market and the store. Just got in and I am pooped! and... _Tomorrow's another day!!_


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday was a funky day for me, but I got a few things done:
:yes paint prep another room
:yes pay bills 
:no read report example
:no work on report
:no fax forms _- now I have to wait till Monday_
:yes dishes

Today:
> read report example
> work on report
> empty shelves and cabinets
> take down wall artwork
> help move furniture


----------



## jook

This from yesterday:

:no-email online gig about technical difficulties just too darn tired to deal with it.

is now this:

:yes-email online gig about technical difficulties-got it done first thing this morn

Whoo! Hoo! off to a running start! Well, not really. Actually thinking of cooking some breakfast, picking out a good movie opcornand going back to bed. It's rainy :rain and it's Saturday - two good reasons to do just that. I don't know. Anything else will be gravy. It just feels like one of those lay around days and maybe go out an do something in the evening with my S.O. We'll see. The most thinking I want to do today is healthy breakfast -vs- decadent artery clogging breakfast. I'm already smelling bacon :evil


----------



## Kalliber

learn new dance moves


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> email online gig about technical difficulties-got it done first thing this morn
> 
> Whoo! Hoo! off to a running start! Well, not really. Actually thinking of cooking some breakfast, picking out a good movie and going back to bed. It's rainy and it's Saturday - two good reasons to do just that. I don't know. Anything else will be gravy. It just feels like one of those lay around days and maybe go out an do something in the evening with my S.O. We'll see. The most thinking I want to do today is healthy breakfast -vs- decadent artery clogging breakfast. I'm already smelling bacon


_*jook*_, congrats on getting that email sent! ...and now I h.a.v.e to have bacon! YUM. You know, I haven't gone back to bed with a movie in years, but I miss doing that once in awhile. Hope it was nice for you.



Erick17 said:


> learn new dance moves


Hi, _*Erick17*_! What kind of dance moves did you learn?

Yesterday:
:no read report example
:no work on report
:yes empty shelves and cabinets
:yes take down wall artwork
:yes help move furniture _- and rip out the carpet, phew!_

Today:
> read report example
> work on report, 6 days left to write it

I forgot to say, last week I got that one phone call done that was on my list awhile back . The day I called and ordered the paint, I thought if I survived this phone call :afr, I could do that other call. So I did it right away before I chickened out. :clap


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes read report example
:yes work on report, 6 days left to write it

Today:
> work on report, 5 days left to write it


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> _*jook*_, congrats on getting that email sent!
> 
> I forgot to say, last week I got that one phone call done that was on my list awhile back . The day I called and ordered the paint, I thought if I survived this phone call :afr, I could do that other call. So I did it right away before I chickened out. :clap


Thanks *TIMID!* I've sent another since then and still haven' gotten a response. Tried the chat room for the job this morn and I think I may have my issue resolved.

And congrats to you for getting those phone calls out the way! Keep burning up those phone lines. Don't stop now...you're winning :yes

OK folks...I'm a couple of days behind starting with two days ago Saturday, here we go! 




jook said:


> Actually thinking of cooking some breakfast, picking out a good movie opcornand going back to bed. It's rainy :rain and it's Saturday - two good reasons to do just that. :evil


That is exactly what I did. But later I actually got up, did laundry and cooked a scrumptious dinner - baked chicken with roasted brocolli and potatoes, organic brown rice and a green mixture of cabbage, beet leaves and kale. Fab-u-lous.

Sunday (yesterday) - my S.O. and I made a day of just hanging out - garage sale and a festival in the morning and am, home for a nap early evening, then out to see a band play in the late evening. That was nice but I feel guilty if I have too much fun so I'm mentally flagellating myself today with the voice in my head that keeps saying, "You gotta get some work done today! :mum. But I'm trying to put that ranting idiot to rest and carry on a relaxing, yet productive day. (i think that dude just stays pissed off cuz he ain't got no legs and he's got two hands but no arms - plus he's blue - oh well.) It's tough being an emoticon. They should start a union or something.

Today I will:

-check chat room for help with tech problem (done)
-find out about the process, where to go for vendor's license
-take passport photo.
-go get license
-get $ from G she owes me
-do example exercises for online gig - if tech issues resolved

_Make your day go well...set that intention and make it happen!_


----------



## DubnRun

Stare at the wall
drink coffee
smoke
wish i wasnt isolated
go to bed
**** life


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-check chat room for help with tech problem (done)
> :yes-find out about the process, where to go for vendor's license
> found out process more involved than I anticipated but did get info I needed to make decisions from here
> :no-take passport photo.
> Nope. needed for vendor's license but got other stuff to do first
> :no-go get license
> Process more involved than I anticipated
> :no-get $ from G she owes me
> Didn't see G today
> :no-do example exercises for online gig - if tech issues resolved
> didn't get tech issues resolved. This is frustrating!
> 
> _Make your day go well...set that intention and make it happen!_


I'm trying to get a stream of income going (selling or working online gig). Keep getting short-circuited but gotta keep at it. Rome wasn't built in a day. I'm sure it took at least two weeks :b. Oh well, back to the drawing board. So how ya'll doing!


----------



## timidSeal

DubnRun said:


> Stare at the wall
> drink coffee
> smoke
> wish i wasnt isolated
> go to bed
> **** life


hi DubnRun!
-I love coffee


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes work on report, 5 days left to write it

Today:
> work on report







, 4 days left to write it, well, more like 3 . Why won't the words just flow???


----------



## blueingreen

Back from my trip! It was really nice, I enjoyed seeing people I haven't seen in a while. I did have some anxiety, and it was pretty tiring because my family likes to just sit around for hours and talk, so one night I had to allow myself to sneak out and go lay down in my hotel room. But I survived and even enjoyed it overall.

Now I must get back into my routine.

Today's intentions: 
-Meditate
-Read
-Take my brother to the airport tonight
-Do laundry
-Put things away from the trip


----------



## timidSeal

blueingreen said:


> Back from my trip! It was really nice, I enjoyed seeing people I haven't seen in a while. I did have some anxiety, and it was pretty tiring because my family likes to just sit around for hours and talk, so one night I had to allow myself to sneak out and go lay down in my hotel room. But I survived and even enjoyed it overall.


That's great news blueingreen! Welcome back! That was a good coping idea to sneak out and go lay down.


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> Yikes! That's a long time to not see a face you know intimately. Been in that situation of being in a new city with no friends. I felt so out of place, like being on another planet! I'm sure this visit will do you a lot of good. You can have a cuppa coffee :cupin the morning and chat. You can drink some ice tea at a picnic in the park and laugh so hard you spit:spit.


Hello again Everyone!

Thank you for the above message *jook*, a good time was definitely had by all!  They left this morning on the long drive back home. I enjoyed showing them around where I live and showing them my apartment. They had brought up some things I requested (that I can't seem to get here) as well as some things that I still had at their house, so now to put it all away. It's not a low so it shouldn't be too bad, although I have a lot of papers that I need to put in their proper place (I didn't get this done before they arrived so I just shoved it all in a drawer). It won't be as long until I see them again (well my parents at least, not sure about this Aunt and Uncle) as I am going home for Christmas this year (I didn't go home for Christmas last year as I had just been home in September for a friends wedding).


----------



## sansd

I am so overwhelmed for no good reason, which is pretty much always true, but it's even worse today.

Today:
- Shower -- Done.
- Wound care (I finally got my grossish, growing, itchy birthmark off my back yesterday. At least that's taken care of.) -- Done.
- Cook/eat -- Ate a little.
- Pack book -- Done.
- Prepare university library fine check for mailing -- Can't find the appropriate bill
- See if I have anything else for the post office -- Didn't have time before I needed to leave.
- Drop stuff at post office -- Not happening. I tried. 
- Prepare at least the jeans to take to UPS. Then take them.
- Get phone activated -- It's charging.
- Do dishes -- Started one load.
- Buy groceries -- Mostly done.
- Read
- Work on cleaning and organization- Sneak stuff into other buildings' recycling bins -- Four water jugs and two boxes​


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> Hello again Everyone! ... a good time was definitely had by all!  ... (I didn't get this done before they arrived so I just shoved it all in a drawer)... I am going home for Christmas this year


Hi MEC, great to hear you had a good time with your family! As for the drawer thing, I do that all the time and then forget later that I did it and can't find stuff :b. So nice you get to go home for Christmas. That's something to look forward to.



carambola said:


> I am so overwhelmed for no good reason, which is pretty much always true, but it's even worse today.


I can relate to feeling overwhelmed. That's why I like this thread. It helps me to see that I am making progress by getting some of the things done on my list. And on bad days, it helps me just to intend to get something done. I guess that's better than giving in to the feeling of being overwhelmed. Sometimes we don't give ourselves credit for our accomplishments. You have a pretty long list, but were able to get a lot done!

Yesterday:
:yes work on report

Today:
> prepare for tile demo
> work on report, in spite of loud, dusty tile demo going on
> prepare for painter, this home improvement project is so much work!


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> > work on report , 4 days left to write it, well, more like 3 . Why won't the words just flow???


*TIMIDSEAL* you are doing a great job hammering away at your project. Don't get stressed about the words not flowing -stress will jam the thoughts up in your head even more. One thing that helps me when I'm stressing about getting something done is STOP. I stop the project completely, stop thinking about it and go do something I enjoy (eat some ice cream, take a walk, call a friend, write in my journal, turn on some music and sing...)

Yesterday I was overwhelmed with all I'm trying to do. I woke up with that "off to the races feeling". When I recognized this "pushy" feeling I said I'm not gonna be "pushed" around today:no- no matter how urgent these things feel, I'm not doing a d*mn thing today that I "should". I'm only doing what I want to do.:boogie So I started with yoga stretches, made myself a banana/oatmeal smoothie, looked at my garden. This all relaxed that "gotta-do" feeling and with my mind relaxed I came up with a creative idea to get around a business license requirement I'd been racking my mind about. It just popped into my head!:idea So, if that writing ain't flowing it's a perfect excuse to turn up the stereo and dance! to get those creative thoughts flowing again.



blueingreen said:


> Back from my trip! It was really nice, I did have some anxiety, but I survived and even enjoyed it overall.


*BLUEINGREEN* What?? You got to see family, you survived AND had a good time. What more could you ask for



MEC said:


> Hello again Everyone!
> 
> Thank you for the above message *jook*, a good time was definitely had by all!... It won't be as long until I see them again...as I am going home for Christmas this year


You are welcome, *MEC*. Glad you had a good time with the family and oh boy, a trip home for Christmas :clap



carambola said:


> I am so overwhelmed for no good reason, which is pretty much always true, but it's even worse today.
> 
> - Wound care (I finally got my grossish, growing, itchy birthmark off my back yesterday. At least that's taken care of.) -- Done.
> 
> - Sneak stuff into other buildings' recycling bins


*CARAMBOLA* ditto my post to TIMID regarding feeling overwhelmed. Do something, anything you like and can be totally present with.
Question - how ever does one do wound care on their own back??

_Sneak stuff into other buildings' recycling bins_ :teeth that made me laugh

Don't get caught, :tiptoe SNEAKY

This post took so much time I'm gonna have to post goals in another post later.

_Forwarrrrd march!!_


----------



## Kimonosan

Today the biggest idea is to go to my eye doctor. I'm really nervous to talk about finances with him because I want contacts, but I don't think I can afford them. That goes into talking with my dad about maybe covering it. Which I hate asking for money, so wish me luck.

Then go to work and hopefully close up shop at a decent time. Last night was late and I wouldn't like a repeat because I haven't been able to sleep all that much recently.


----------



## blueingreen

timidSeal said:


> That's great news blueingreen! Welcome back! That was a good coping idea to sneak out and go lay down.





jook said:


> *BLUEINGREEN* What?? You got to see family, you survived AND had a good time. What more could you ask for


Thanks timidseal & jook ^_^ I'm quite happy with how it turned out

I finished everything from yesterday. Today getting back into my exercise routine and starting a new project:
-Bike ride
-Begin new painting
-Read
-Go grocery shopping later


----------



## jook

Kimonosan said:


> Today the biggest idea is to go to my eye doctor. I'm really nervous to talk about finances with him because I want contacts, but I don't think I can afford them. That goes into talking with my dad about maybe covering it. Which I hate asking for money, so wish me luck.
> 
> Then go to work and hopefully close up shop at a decent time. Last night was late and I wouldn't like a repeat because I haven't been able to sleep all that much recently.


Hi *KIMONOSAN*! nice to see you post again. Oh goody, you're gonna get contacts. I want some too. Hopefully the finances will work out for you. Get some sleep but take your contacts out first:b

Today I intend to:
-find employment agencies near me
-continue checking on finding equipment I need for business
-hang out with G some and collect my I.O.U from her

If I get more done that's icing on the :hb


----------



## sansd

Today:
- Post office -- Done.
- UPS -- Done.
- Shower and wound care -- Done.
- Dishes -- Started.
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Library bill -- Done.
- Walk, stretch
- Read



> *CARAMBOLA* ditto my post to TIMID regarding feeling overwhelmed. Do something, anything you like and can be totally present with.
> Question - how ever does one do wound care on their own back??


I don't know of anything I can be totally present with.

It's sort of mid-lower back. I can't look at it close up, but I can reach it.



> _Sneak stuff into other buildings' recycling bins_ :teeth that made me laugh
> 
> Don't get caught, :tiptoe SNEAKY


My building doesn't get recycling pick-up and I don't want to throw a bunch of recyclables away. I don't know if anyone who lives in the other buildings would care, but it's a little strange and makes their bins fill up faster, so I nervously go out and look for bins with space in the middle of the night.


----------



## Auroras

Wednesday:

I paid the bills
Put my hour in at the gym
Showered
Put together wine-cheese treat for myself (it was yummy!) :b

Still need to...
Do the dishes
Do laundry
Work - trouble shoot problem on website
Feed dogs
Prep Dinner
Call mom
Catch up on DVR and knit


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-find employment agencies near me even applied for 3 jobs online and called one agency.
> :yes-continue checking on finding equipment I need for business
> :yes-hang out with G some and (collect my I.O.U from her didn't get to this )
> 
> :yesIf I get more done that's icing on the :hbWalked to the park with a friend


kept it simple and got it all done. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Auroras

Thursday:

Fold laundry
Clean out and reorganize fridge
Unload dish washer
Potty, groom, and feed dogs
Play catch up online
Remember to take vitamins
Hit the gym
Shower (maybe bubble bath?)
Work on online orders
Continue trouble-shooting website & watch vid-tutorials
Make a few appointments, mark calendar
Prep dinner
Re-connect with a few friends
Clean out DVR
Relax


----------



## jook

Didn't post today but here's what I did:

-went to study apptmt. #1 - got paid!
-went to counseling apptmt.
-looked for events for my upcoming birthday (August 28th)
-Set up a scrabble game for tomorrow
-Made apptmt for job interview Monday
-emailed city official for business info I need

today I also intend to:

-walk with G


----------



## Vimes

timidSeal said:


> What kinds of things do you learn in a coaching course? I was wondering if there are some classes that would be helpful for SA. Maybe assertiveness training or something.


*@timidSeal*
I don't know if there are coaching classes for SA. I am just interested in a set of classes which focuses on teaching me how to be a better human being in relation to others around me.

Done-clean room bit more
First Draft ready-make CV
No-contact recruiter

-Todays Intentions are:
-Laundry
-At least 2 meals
-Maybe get hair done
-Hand out CV at this shop with a help wanted sign
-Redo CV draft in manner desired n contact recruiter
-Go on website recommended by W&I and apply for work
-Go on website recommended by friend and apply for job
-Clean out fridge
-take some time out for myself


----------



## blueingreen

Didn't post yesterday but I did the following things:
-Meditate
-Buy art supplies
-Help my sister
-Go see a movie with my friend

Today's intentions:
-Meditate
-Clean room
-Go fix mom's computer
-Help sister
-Read tonight
-Return stuff to target if i have time


----------



## timidSeal

Thanks, _*jook*_, for your support. And I especially like your telling about the "off to the races" feeling, cuz I get that too. Now I have an alternative way to handle it 

Today's intention:
DONE - submit final project report

It's a weird day for me. With this submittal, I have completed two years of a really awful time. I'm quite in a mood about it. Seriously just want to let it all out and cry and cry. It's a transition time for me now and not sure what my daily intentions will/should be. So today, basically, my intention is to just let myself feel all this stuff and do whatever comes to mind (no list).


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> Thursday:
> 
> Fold laundry Done.
> Clean out and reorganize fridge Half way done.
> Unload dish washer Did this and more.
> Potty, groom, and feed dogs Done.
> Play catch up online Done.
> Remember to take vitamins Done.
> Hit the gym Done.
> Shower (maybe bubble bath?) Only showered.
> Work on online orders Done.
> Continue trouble-shooting website & watch vid-tutorials Done.
> Make a few appointments, mark calendar Will be done today
> Prep dinner Done.
> Re-connect with a few friends Will be done today
> Clean out DVR Still need to do this.
> Relax Done.


*Friday:*

Fulfill my list of undone chores above
And RELAX - it's Friday! :boogie


----------



## Clockwork Vagabond

Get started with a new art project.
Try and meet of with some friends.
Exercise 30 minutes. 
Make some sort of comic strip.
Try to talk to people.


----------



## MEC

hmm . . . I haven't posted intentions for awhile but I'd lilke to get back into doing it!  

So tomorrow I intend to:

- sleep in! (Does that even count! I haven't really been able to sleep in for the last three weekends so I am looking forward to that)
- try to find a place for the box of stuff my parents brought up for me
- I've had a perscription for Cipralex for a week and a half and I finally took it to a pharmacy today so I want to start taking it tomorrow. I do want to try it, to see if it will help, but am worried about the side effects.

I may get other things done as well but for now I think I'll leave it at that.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate
> -Clean room
> -Go fix mom's computer
> -Help sister
> -Read tonight
> -Return stuff to target if i have time


I was too tired last night to read but I got everything else done.

Today's intentions: 
-go for a bike ride or walk
-go to therapy
-make call
-later go home and help mom
-read
-work on painting


----------



## timidSeal

Clockwork Vagabond said:


> Get started with a new art project.
> Try and meet of with some friends.
> Exercise 30 minutes.
> Make some sort of comic strip.
> Try to talk to people.


Hi, *Clockwork Vagabond*. What's your new art project gonna be? How did it go trying to talk to people?



MEC said:


> - sleep in! (Does that even count! I haven't really been able to sleep in for the last three weekends so I am looking forward to that)
> - I've had a perscription for Cipralex for a week and a half and I finally took it to a pharmacy today so I want to start taking it tomorrow. I do want to try it, to see if it will help, but am worried about the side effects.
> Have a good weekend everyone!


_*MEC*_, Sleeping in is a very good intention! I did it today too, for the first time in forever! Hope you have a good weekend too 



blueingreen said:


> Today's intentions:
> -go for a bike ride or walk
> -go to therapy
> -later go home and help mom
> -read
> -work on painting


_*blueingreen*_, how's the painting coming along?

Today's intentions:
> ACT exercises
> some laundry
> start a plan for the next two weeks
> weed the flower bed
> go for a walk
> pay bills


----------



## Vimes

DubnRun said:


> Stare at the wall
> drink coffee
> smoke
> wish i wasnt isolated
> go to bed
> **** life


*DubnRun - *I have done stare at the wall days with tea in hand  When you say isolated, do u mean you are living in an isolated place?

:yes-Laundry-but it rained last two days they hv been getting resoaked on the line!!
:yes-At least 2 meals
:no-Maybe get hair done
:no-Hand out CV at this shop with a help wanted sign
:roll-Redo CV draft in manner desired n contact recruiter-partially done
:no-Go on website recommended by W&I and apply for work
:no-Go on website recommended by friend and apply for job
:yes-Clean out fridge
-take some time out for myself

Todays Intentions are:
-Decide when to make appointment to get hair done
-Hand out CV at this shop with a help wanted sign
-Send in CV draft corrections, remember to include table like layout for each experience
-Go on website recommended by W&I and apply for work
-Go on website recommended by friend and apply for job
-take some time out for myself
-tutor my student, and make changes to tutorial pattern
-do not get into anymore trouble with religious leaders


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> So tomorrow I intend to:
> 
> - sleep in! (Does that even count! I haven't really been able to sleep in for the last three weekends so I am looking forward to that) - :yes
> - try to find a place for the box of stuff my parents brought up for me - :yes
> - I've had a perscription for Cipralex for a week and a half and I finally took it to a pharmacy today so I want to start taking it tomorrow. I do want to try it, to see if it will help, but am worried about the side effects. - :yes


I also did one load of laundry, ran the dishwasher, and read for a bit on the balcony.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday's intentions:
:yes> ACT exercises
:yes> some laundry
:yes> start a plan for the next two weeks
:yes> weed the flower bed
:yes> go for a walk
:yes> pay bills

Today's intentions:
> ACT exercises
> go for a walk
> make kalberwurst dinner (with mashed potatoes and red cabbage- YUM!)
> keep plugging away on the laundry
> get to grocery store to get some things for the week
> trim the roses (if it's not raining)


----------



## blueingreen

timidSeal said:


> _*blueingreen*_, how's the painting coming along?


It's going well, thank you.  It's a small painting so I only have a couple hours left on it. 


blueingreen said:


> -go for a bike ride or walk
> -go to therapy
> -make call
> -later go home and help mom
> -read
> -work on painting


Actually didn't get to working on the painting yesterday, but I just worked on it this morning so it's progressing.

Today's intentions:
-Meditate
-Work on painting
-Do laundry
-Cook


----------



## Vimes

Vimes said:


> :no-Decide when to make appointment to get hair done
> :no-Hand out CV at this shop with a help wanted sign
> :no-Send in CV draft corrections, remember to include table like layout for each experience
> :no-Go on website recommended by W&I and apply for work
> :no-Go on website recommended by friend and apply for job
> :no-take some time out for myself
> :no-tutor my student, and make changes to tutorial pattern- I couldn't make myself walkout of my room and face them
> :sus-do not get into anymore trouble with religious leaders- not sure what I am doing here


An entire set of noes... Oh well today is another day, but I really hv to speed up, spending too much time in my head.

I did bring my clothes in from the rain though, and I tried to cook

Todays intentions are:
-Decide when to make appointment to get hair done
-Hand out CV at this shop with a help wanted sign
-Send in CV draft corrections, remember to include table like layout for each experience
-Go on website recommended by W&I and apply for work
-Go on website recommended by friend and apply for job
-take some time out for myself
-Make notes for English tutorial tomorrow.
-this time make sure that you say No firmly to all religious people and explain that goodbye means goodbye and you are not interested... and please do not call me 5 minutes before any function and kindly gently prod me into coming either ... I don't know why but it feels like that should be unethical :| and ....no crying!! I don't know why I keep doing that the moment I feel a conflict coming on!
-Go to therapist appointment- remember to talk about your concerns
-Make a budget, not in full detail, just a slight budget, because you are running out of cash...and seriously stop panicking about money
-Try and not let the turmoil of last few days make you think the world is hopeless
-try and do as much physical stuff as can be done
-email the recruiter who takes a fee, arrange an appointment and ask her to put you on her list.


----------



## jook

Hello everyone! Lot's of great intentions and follow through. The weekend has been pretty full so I haven't been posting:

Friday I played scrabble and spent most of the day with the friend that I played with. We played scrabble, went to Chinese restaurant for dinner and sat and did a lot of talking. We met off Craigslist the beginning the month and that was our third "duel". I call it a duel because she is highly completive :duel

Saturday another friend and I went to yoga in the morn, then to a garage sale and then to this great food market in our area. In the evening my S.O and I went to a seafood festival. (Is it legal to use fake crabmeat at a seafood festival:stu. it shouldn't be

Sunday this same friend and I wen tot church. I came home a couple of hours then my S.O. and I went to try out our street vending idea (we've got a LOT of work to do), had fried fish from a place we like, then came home.

So my weekend was quite enjoyable. I needed to give myself a break and I did that very well.

Tomorrow's intentions (8/12):

-I have a job interview in the morn
-contact health dept re: vending question
check to see if utility bill is due

*TIMIDSEAL*, you did it! Way to go. That must be such a relief your you, and a feeling of accomplishment. I'm happy for you :clap

CLOCKWORK, welcome!

*VIMES*, you not getting anything done on your list reminded me of a cousin of mine who is quite bright but lazy and managed to get all F's in his high school classes one semester. My aunt (his mom) knowing how effortlessly he could have made at least passing grades told him "Frank, you had to try really hard in order to fail every single class". How hard was it for you to get absolutely nothing done? :b lol. Just pulling your leg a bit.

In reality we all have days like that. I like your attitude about it ("Today is another day."). No need to beat ourselves up with this happens, just keep on moving. Thanks for providing us all with a perfect example of how to do this. Oh, guru, there is so much we could learn from you :nw


----------



## Anonymous Loner

To Do List:

-Nothing


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate
> -Work on painting
> -Do laundry
> -Cook


Yesterday I got everything done and even did quite a few things not on my list. So I'm happy about that. 

Today's intentions:
-Meditate
-Work on painting
-Go for bike ride
-Read (go to library/park?)
-Call career center


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:no> ACT exercises
:yes> go for a walk _- good thing I did this first thing, the day turned out to be very laborious and I would never had done it later_
:yes> make kalberwurst dinner (with mashed potatoes and red cabbage- YUM!)
:yes> keep plugging away on the laundry
:yes> get to grocery store to get some things for the week _- it was 3 stores and a garden stand_
:no> trim the roses (if it's not raining) _- it was raining_

Today's intentions:
> ACT exercises
> no walk today, I'm exhausted and sore from the laborious day yesterday
> blog post
> therapy appointment
> banking
> pay a bill

The painter is done, the subfloor is in. Today the flooring is being installed (it will take at least two days). That means I will have a couple days to rest up before cleaning everything and putting everything back.


----------



## Miss quiet

After work, I'm gonna start working on a letter of interest to my employer for a new position that has recently become available. Writing letters/resumes is not my strong suit, BUT, no matter what happens, I will be proud of myself for trying.


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -I have a job interview in the morn


Hope your interview went well!


----------



## jook

Miss quiet said:


> After work, I'm gonna start working on a letter of interest to my employer for a new position that has recently become available. Writing letters/resumes is not my strong suit, BUT, no matter what happens, I will be proud of myself for trying.


*MISS QUIET*: hats off to you for taking the initiative and going after that new position. Good luck!



timidSeal said:


> Hope your interview went well!


*TIMID*, yeah the interview went so darn well that I actually got the d*** job, lol (only someone with SA could understand that sentiment).

Still gotta go through the preliminary reference checks, background checks, yada, yada, so won't be starting immediately. Probably next week. But looks like I'm back on the grind again! 

Got everything I intended to do today done already. Think I'll take it easy the rest of the day.:boogie


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> the interview went so darn well that I actually got the d*** job, lol (only someone with SA could understand that sentiment).


Sorry!  er, Congrats! :yay . Great news, _*jook*_! You inspire those of us struggling to get jobs!


----------



## blueingreen

Congrats jook!! Wooot!


----------



## Vimes

[COLOR=green said:


> Anonymous Loner;1065857457][/COLOR]
> To Do List:
> -Nothing


* Hi Anonymous Loner*:wel,
At least more honest than me, I didn't complete a single task on my last set of intentions :b.. Sometimes I don't get anything done physically because I am hiding:hide from everything and everybody  Even if I don't do anything physically, my mind manages to run marathons, and completely emotionally exhaust me, which is why I decided I am going to also list things such as, "tell mind to stay calm"


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> *TIMID*, yeah the interview went so darn well that I actually got the d*** job, lol (only someone with SA could understand that sentiment).


Congratulations *jook,* that's awesome!


----------



## timidSeal

Today's intentions:
:yes> ACT exercises
:yes> no walk today, I'm exhausted and sore from the laborious day yesterday
:yes> blog post
:yes> therapy appointment _- doc says I should consider forgiving my mother to "end the suffering" (btw, she's not the cause of all my suffering, only small part...), not really sure how to do that, anyone have any ideas?, seems like its just a choice you make, but how do you really know you've let go of that and it won't resurface later?
_ :no> banking
:no> pay a bill

Today's intentions:
> ACT exercises
> walk
> blog post
> paint my nails
> banking
> pay a bill
> maybe work on cleaning the basement
> or maybe gathering some more books for goodwill

Another day of the flooring installers invading my home, throws me off when I'm trying to get things done. My task is to keep the dog out of their hair. Haha, maybe that should go on my intentions list. But yesterday was a nice relaxing day for me.


----------



## blueingreen

Vimes said:


> Even if I don't do anything physically, my mind manages to run marathons, and completely emotionally exhaust me, which is why I decided I am going to also list things such as, "tell mind to stay calm"


I'm the same way... sometimes my mind will go crazy thinking about all the things I have to do and I can get worn out just from that without actually having done anything.


blueingreen said:


> -Meditate
> -Work on painting
> -Go for bike ride
> -Read (go to library/park?)
> -Call career center


Finished everything yesterday.

Today's intentions:
-Meditate
-Make appointment with career advisor (hard! but i did it)
-Visit my friend at her work
-Read
-Work on painting


----------



## jook

Thanks* TIMIDSEAL*>* BLUEINGREEN*> and *MEC* re: the job. It's not what I wanted to do but it's a job. As I stated earlier, I'm still waiting on preliminary stuff to clear before I actually can say I have the job. But I don't see anything getting in the way. Thanks!

So far today I:

-went to see counselor
-went to study apptmt (research study) - got cash! five more visits over the next few week

Other intentions:
-attend yoga
-cook turkey tender loins
-have R to look at electronic documents
-rest. take a mini nap before yoga.


----------



## Auroras

Tuesday:

Today I've already...
Fed, groomed, pottied the dogs
Completed online orders and shipped
Reserved pool house for upcoming party
Loaded dish washer
Folded and hanged my clothes
Went to the petstore, craftstore, and coffeeshop
Replied to messages, caught up with social media

Still need to...
Prep for tomorrow's lunch
Play a little of ND
Relax


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:no> ACT exercises
:yes> walk
:no> blog post
:yes> paint my nails
:yes> banking
:no> pay a bill
:no> maybe work on cleaning the basement
:no> or maybe gathering some more books for goodwill

Today's intentions:
> walk
> put some sparklies on my newly painted nails
> pay a bill
> watch lots of tv
> done: filled the birdfeeder, water for animals, cleaned the litter, pottied dog, ate breakfast, washed the dishes, folded the towels, moved the car, read some blogs, got the chicken out to thaw


----------



## jook

...and the stats are in!



jook said:


> :yes-attend yoga Lord of mercy! who know I could twist myself into a chicken wing
> :yes-cook turkey tender loins uh...that was interesting had no idea what to do with 'em - racked my brain, scanned recipes on net, cried, wrung my hands, stomped my feet - finally decided to roast 'em; then boyfriend came in with pizza and chicken:fall
> :yes-have R to look at electronic documents
> :yes-rest. take a mini nap before yoga.


Got it all done!

Today I intend to:

-Help G with something
-check mailbox for information requested from City
-email online gig support team re: tech issue.

_Carpe Diem !! Have a great Day_


----------



## MEC

Today (after work) I intend to:

-wash dishes/clean kitchen
-reply to an email from my Aunt

Just a short list. I often don't feel like doing much when I get home from work.


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Meditate
> -Make appointment with career advisor (hard! but i did it)
> -Visit my friend at her work
> -Read
> -Work on painting


finished everything yesterday 

today:
-meditate
-go to park and read
-go to my friend's house for dinner tonight
-work on painting
-call therapy office


----------



## Social Anxiety Institute

Work on my writing.
Play soccer.
General housework, cleaning.
Get a good night's sleep.

-Matt


----------



## jook

Hi Matt and Welcome!! Is this a coincident or are u the Matt that was at the institute in 1999?? I will just be darned if it's actually you!


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> -wash dishes/clean kitchen :yes
> -reply to an email from my Aunt :yes


I'm especially happy that I finally replied to the email from my Aunt, I've been meaning to do that for awhile.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> ...and the stats are in!
> 
> :yes -Help G with something
> :yes-check mailbox for information requested from City
> :yes-email online gig support team re: tech issue.
> 
> _Carpe Diem !! Have a great Day_


Just taking baby steps these days, but getting it done!!

Today I intend to:

-Take L grocery shopping (buy some things myself)
-do my nails
-help G some more
-pay bill


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> I'm especially happy that I finally replied to the email from my Aunt, I've been meaning to do that for awhile.


 that's a nice feeling to get something done you've wanted to do for awhile



jook said:


> Just taking baby steps these days, but getting it done!!


every baby step is a step forward and gets things done sooner than no steps 

Yesterday:
:yes> walk
:yes> put some sparklies on my newly painted nails
:yes> pay a bill
:yes> watch lots of tv

Today's intentions:
> walk
> get to store for apps for tonight
> make apps for tonight
> gather more books for goodwill
> get some clothes out of basement for goodwill
> vacuum in basement
> music in the park with friends


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> today:
> -meditate
> -go to park and read
> -go to my friend's house for dinner tonight
> -work on painting
> -call therapy office


Yesterday I got to everything but the painting. Today is shaping up to be a busy day so I may not have time for painting again.

Today's intentions:
-Prepare things for meeting with advisor
-Prepare things for my sister
-Read in park this morning?
-Call my sister
-Call back Mrs. G
-Text my friend about tonight
-Meet with advisor
-Help sister
-Hang out with friend tonight


----------



## dontwaitupforme

* midnight - stay up, procrastinate, indulge in a little more apathetic nothingness for one last night. 

morning/noon

- Cardio.
- Rearrange apartment/Discard what i no longer want.
- Arrange w/ doc. 
- Cancel PB. 
- BD forms filled and sealed.
- Careers advisor/Employment agency - Ideas?
- Prospectus. List 3 possible courses.
- Appointment.

evening

- W?
- Bath
- Film


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Just taking baby steps these days, but getting it done!!
> 
> Thanks for the affirmation of support *TIMIDSEAL*
> 
> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-Take L grocery shopping (buy some things myself)
> :yes-do my nails
> :yes-help G some more didn't help physically but gave her some helpful info
> :yes-pay bill


OOPS, I did it again!!



dontwaitupforme;1065953402
- Cardio.
[/QUOTE said:


> I am so amazed and inspired by how many people include exercise in their daily goals. Excellent! Way to go *DONTWAITUPFORME* and welcome!!
> 
> Tomorrow I intend to:
> -go to study appointment
> -read through UE file to start preparing for appeal
> -get fingerprinted for new job
> 
> ...still keeping it simple cuz it seems to be working


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> -Prepare things for meeting with advisor
> -Prepare things for my sister
> -Read in park this morning?
> -Call my sister
> -Call back Mrs. G
> -Text my friend about tonight
> -Meet with advisor
> -Help sister
> -Hang out with friend tonight


Well, a couple of my things actually got canceled but I'm counting it as a success for me because I got everything else finished. :yes

Today:
-Get key from Mrs. G
-Read in the afternoon
-Go to art store and maybe the mall?
-Work on painting


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -get fingerprinted for new job




Yesterday:
:yes> walk
:yes> get to store for apps for tonight
:yes> make apps for tonight
:no> gather more books for goodwill
:no> get some clothes out of basement for goodwill
:no> vacuum in basement
:yes> music in the park with friends _- had so much fun with friends we haven't seen for awhile_

Today's intentions:
> no walk, rest day
> vacuum in basement
> get some clothes out of basement for goodwill
> lunch with P
> shopping for rugs with P


----------



## dontwaitupforme

dontwaitupforme said:


> * midnight - stay up, procrastinate, indulge in a little more apathetic nothingness for one last night.
> 
> morning/noon
> 
> :yes Cardio.
> :no Rearrange apartment/Discard what i no longer want.
> :yes Arrange w/ doc.
> :no Cancel PB.
> :yes BD forms filled and sealed.
> :no Careers advisor/Employment agency - Ideas?
> :no Prospectus. List 3 possible courses.
> :yes Appointment.
> 
> evening
> 
> :no W?


Had a few setbacks today..

morning/noon

- Cardio
- W/EH
- Rearrange Apartment
- Write letter PB
- Careers/Agency
- Prospectus

evening

- W B/H B
- G
- Nails


----------



## Auroras

timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> :no> ACT exercises
> :yes> walk
> :no> blog post
> :yes> paint my nails
> :yes> banking
> :no> pay a bill
> :no> maybe work on cleaning the basement
> :no> or maybe gathering some more books for goodwill


I'm liking the "paint nails." Mine are starting to chip :no

My Friday:


Bathe dog - done


Forum post - done

Still Need To:


Eat yogurt
Feed fido
Run dish washer
Tidy craft room
Make spaghetti
Shower
Go out (return sewing machine to S.)
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Vimes

First, I LIKE COLOUR!! Just thought I'd put that out there.
Now, back to actual post xDD

This post has taken me a long time, I tried to post many times this week and gave up.



jook said:


> VIMES, you not getting anything done on your list reminded me of a cousin of mine who is quite bright but lazy and managed to get all F's in his high school classes one semester. My aunt (his mom) knowing how effortlessly he could have made at least passing grades told him "Frank, you had to try really hard in order to fail every single class". How hard was it for you to get absolutely nothing done? lol. Just pulling your leg a bit.
> 
> In reality we all have days like that. I like your attitude about it ("Today is another day."). No need to beat ourselves up with this happens, just keep on moving. Thanks for providing us all with a perfect example of how to do this. Oh, guru, there is so much we could learn from you


*JOOK:*
if your cousin ever feels bad about that one semester, tell them you met a person online who has failed 6 semesters, in uni, all F's. Not kicked out because psychiatrist wrote long letters to the university board. See, I do have much wisdom to offer young Paduwan :b

PS I was looking forward to more duelling icons in the rest of your posts :b I need to figure out a way to include them in minee!!:b

Thanks bout the attitude thing ^_^ I really don't want to make things worse by beating myself up. I have been severely depressed once and after getting better and looking back, depression is scary, the amount of negativity in my head at that time was simply overwhelming. I just can't go back there, so now, I don't beat myself up, about anything ^_^
I still feel bad, but I try not to let it overwhelm me.



blueingreen said:


> I'm the same way... sometimes my mind will go crazy thinking about all the things I have to do and I can get worn out just from that without actually having done anything.
> Finished everything yesterday.


*BLUEINGREEN:*
thank you for sharing that ^_^ It feels nice to not be alone in this ^_^



Vimes said:


> Todays intentions are:
> :roll-Decide when to make appointment to get hair done - not sure if I should do this
> NO-Hand out CV at this shop with a help wanted sign
> NO-Send in CV draft corrections, remember to include table like layout for each experience
> NO-Go on website recommended by W&I and apply for work
> NO-Go on website recommended by friend and apply for job
> NO-take some time out for myself
> :yes-Make notes for English tutorial tomorrow.
> :roll-this time make sure that you say No firmly to all religious people and explain that goodbye means goodbye and you are not interested... and please do not call me 5 minutes before any function and kindly gently prod me into coming either ... I don't know why but it feels like that should be unethical :| and ....no crying!! I don't know why I keep doing that the moment I feel a conflict coming on!- No one called I think they gave up on me hehehe.
> :yes-Go to therapist appointment- remember to talk about your concerns
> NO-Make a budget, not in full detail, just a slight budget, because you are running out of cash...and seriously stop panicking about money
> :yes-Try and not let the turmoil of last few days make you think the world is hopeless... well most of the time
> -try and do as much physical stuff as can be done
> NO-email the recruiter who takes a fee, arrange an appointment and ask her to put you on her list.


Todays Intentions:
-Figure out what you really want to do
-Prioritise-something I have no idea how to do
-get things done
-EAT!!!!! -stop worrying about all those other people in the house they are not watching you cook and commenting on it behind your back!!!! Stop eating crackers in bedroom. Turn mind off, and just try n eat. Also, shop for groceries. Groceries you will actually cook. Not groceries you will throw away after one week. Tummy is hungry. Stop depending on takeout, 1 its expensive, 2 you have to go out to get it and sometimes, you don't go out. Even if you are hungry. And then you get acid reflux. Which is awful. 

I feel really bad bout listing that last bit on here. But I think right now, this is the only way I will do something about this. Sorry.


----------



## timidSeal

Vimes said:


> -Figure out what you really want to do
> -Prioritise-something I have no idea how to do
> -get things done
> -EAT!!!!! -stop worrying about all those other people in the house they are not watching you cook and commenting on it behind your back!!!! Stop eating crackers in bedroom. Turn mind off, and just try n eat. Also, shop for groceries. Groceries you will actually cook. Not groceries you will throw away after one week. Tummy is hungry. Stop depending on takeout, 1 its expensive, 2 you have to go out to get it and sometimes, you don't go out. Even if you are hungry. And then you get acid reflux. Which is awful.
> 
> I feel really bad bout listing that last bit on here. But I think right now, this is the only way I will do something about this. Sorry.


Please don't feel bad about posting... hopefully we are here to help you and encourage you and not judge you. I hope sharing your struggle will help you. I find that when I post things that I don't really want to, it does help me. I guess it's just getting stuff out in the open that is a start to healing.
Eating is very important. You deserve nourishment. I think you're right, those people are probably not watching you and commenting behind your back. Maybe you can take some time to practice telling yourself that you don't care what they think or do. Try to convince yourself that you just don't give a hoot what they think, you're gonna cook and eat and enjoy your food! Yeah, I know that's really hard to do. It's something I'm working on too (trying to Just Do It regardless of other people's judgements). Especially for things you value. Like eating.
As for "Figure out what you really want to do". That's been on the top of my mind for the last three years... :eyes


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes> no walk, rest day
:yes> vacuum in basement
:yes> get some clothes out of basement for goodwill
:yes> lunch with P
:no> shopping for rugs with P _- ended up washing woodwork and flooring instead_ 

Today's intentions:
> walk
> wash the rest of the floor
> do some more cleaning in the basement
> go to store for new mop or whatever, and coffee :cup


----------



## blueingreen

timidSeal said:


> As for "Figure out what you really want to do". That's been on the top of my mind for the last three years... :eyes


Same.



blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -Get key from Mrs. G
> -Read in the afternoon
> -Go to art store and maybe the mall?
> -Work on painting


Finished everything yesterday. But I have this problem where in the morning I'm super productive and get everything done but then by late afternoon/evening I lose all energy and can't do anything else and feel kinda depressed. That happened yesterday (and happens a lot of days). I want to figure out what to do with myself in those moments.

Today:
-meditate
-do the dishes
-start laundry
-read in the park
-dinner with family tonight
-hang out with friend tonight?


----------



## jook

Well didn't post this morning but so far I've:

:yes-went to yoga
:yes-went to store for yoga mat and bath gel

My other intention for today is:

-read through UE file to prepare for appeal

(anything else will be gravy but since it's quite a project to read all that stuff that's all I'm holding myself to today)



blueingreen said:


> Same.
> 
> ... I have this problem where in the morning I'm super productive and get everything done but then by late afternoon/evening I lose all energy and can't do anything else and feel kinda depressed....


B*LUEINGREEN* I have this problem too. Right now already I feel exhausted but yoga was quite strenuous and my friend and I walked to and from the place where it was held (about 2.5mi round trip).

What I do when I find myself feeling wiped out in the middle of the day is relax my body AND mind. A lot of mine seems to be mental exhaustion although it feels physical. So I do something mental that I enjoy like lie down and watch a movie or read and amazingly my energy comes back. What you will find mentally relaxing depends on you (maybe put on some music you enjoy). Just go with it and give yourself a break. DO NOT beat yourself up. That doesn't help. If you've been productive in the early part of the day, give yourself permission to chill until your energy returns.

*VIMES* Regarding your not eating because you think the people in the house are watching and judging you. _TIMIDSEAL_ suggested you tell yourself it doesn't matter what they think. I find it's hard to convince my mind of something other than what it believes. So you might also want to try this:

Agree with your mind (they ARE watching and judging me) but tell your mind IT DOESN'T MATTER.

example:

Repeat these statements:

Everybody is watching and judging me when I'm cooking -AND I ACCEPT THAT

Everybody is watching me and judging me when I'm cooking - AND SO WHAT

Everybody is watching me and judging me when I'm cooking - IT'S NO BIG DEAL

Everybody is watching and judging me when i'm cooking - AND I DON'T CARE

Whether or not it is true that they are judging you is not the issue. It's your perception that it's a big deal that causes the problem. Rather than trying to stop or change the thought, this exercise will help you change your feelings about the thought and your reaction to it. I wish you luck in working through this cuz, you gotta eat Chickee !! Keep chipping away at this and asking for support as much as you need to.


----------



## timidSeal

Yes, _*jook*_'s right! I don't have that down very well yet...


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> Yes, _*jook*_'s right! I don't have that down very well yet...


I don't think there's a right way or wrong way. It's whatever works. And for me when I try to resist my thoughts they seem to cling tighter. If I accept them and say, yeah that's true but so what? the mind turns off its alarms and the thoughts lessen in strength.

The mind believes it's s*** even if you don't. That's why we have irrational thoughts about socializing KNOW they're irrational but can't stop thinking them. It's the mind doing it's own thing independent of you.
I'm sure VIMES knows deep inside that nobody's really watching and judging her while she cooks, but her MIND doesn't know that.

So that's why I think it's best to agree with the mind to quiet it down and gradually ease your head out of the lion's mouth. Just my thoughts on the matter. Of course this is very eastern as opposed to western thought. I find it pretty fascinating how that works.


----------



## Auroras

*Today* I did..


Greet newcomers to SAS


Meet up with one of my girlfriends at a cafe (we talked for 3 hours over gelato!) 

 


Walked 2 laps with my dog around the neighborhood


Showed


Called mom (talked for a whole hour!) :blah
For tomorrow - *Sunday*:

Need to..


Tidy up the house
Go to church
Redo nails
Meet up a girl friend for sushi & drinks
Evening walk
Clean out computer files
Knit, maybe video game
Relax


----------



## timidSeal

Auroras said:


> Tidy up the house
> Go to church
> Redo nails
> Meet up a girl friend for sushi & drinks
> Evening walk
> Clean out computer files
> Knit, maybe video game
> Relax


I like your intentions for today, mine don't look like yours... but I wish they did 



jook said:


> I don't think there's a right way or wrong way. It's whatever works...


Thanks for the clarification. On an intellectual level I agree with all you say. But I have not practiced enough. My mind still follows the same path it always has: avoid, avoid, avoid your thoughts (and behaviors that bring those thoughts). But I believe what you talk about will work for me, I can see a difference already in what little practice I have done. So my suggestion to _*Vimes*_ is to think about it and see if it sounds like it will work for her since both you and I have found it to be helpful. I find the exercises here to be good. This is not something I can do without much guidance and I'm grateful that my therapist is now on board in supporting my using ACT and doing these exercises.

Yesterday:
:yes> walk
:yes> wash the rest of the floor
:no> do some more cleaning in the basement
:no> go to store for new mop or whatever, and coffee

Today's intentions:
Well, I got a stomach bug yesterday and had to rest all day after I got the floor washed. Not sure how I will feel today or how much energy I will have.
> go to store
> wash the furniture as it gets moved back in place
> call my daughter


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Well didn't post this morning but so far I've:
> 
> :yes-went to yoga
> :yes-went to store for yoga mat and bath gel
> 
> My other intention for today is:
> 
> :yes-read through UE file to prepare for appeal
> 
> (anything else will be gravy but since it's quite a project to read all that stuff that's all I'm holding myself to today)


I did read through that darn blasted file and it was a doozy! Glad I got it done though. In the evening BF and I went out on the town for awhile.



shiori123 said:


> This week:
> -Craaaaammm for the GRE...
> -Buy a guitar tuner and start learning to play more


Hi *SHIORI*! Good to see you pop up again. I hope you get lots of studying done. I took the GRE and it is definitely something you gotta put some time into. Oh, I would love to take up guitar again myself. Had a guy friend one time that taught me a few chords and I was making some pretty decent music for awhile. That was eons ago so I've forgotten it all. Rock it out, chick!

Today I intend to:

-go to yoga
-figure out something for my hair
-call a couple of friends I haven't chatted up for awhile
-get yoga dvd's from G
-read/relax


----------



## timidSeal

shiori123 said:


> -Buy a guitar tuner and start learning to play more


Ah, music, playing an instrument... I don't play any instruments any more, but I can still remember how it would take me into another world and all my troubles would disappear, all my stress would dissolve temporarily.


----------



## blueingreen

jook said:


> B*LUEINGREEN* I have this problem too. Right now already I feel exhausted but yoga was quite strenuous and my friend and I walked to and from the place where it was held (about 2.5mi round trip).
> 
> What I do when I find myself feeling wiped out in the middle of the day is relax my body AND mind. A lot of mine seems to be mental exhaustion although it feels physical. So I do something mental that I enjoy like lie down and watch a movie or read and amazingly my energy comes back. What you will find mentally relaxing depends on you (maybe put on some music you enjoy). Just go with it and give yourself a break. DO NOT beat yourself up. That doesn't help. If you've been productive in the early part of the day, give yourself permission to chill until your energy returns.


Thanks for the tip jook. Sometimes I do kind of beat up on myself if I'm not being "productive," but I need to just let myself chill out when I'm out of energy.



blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -meditate
> -do the dishes
> -start laundry
> -read in the park
> -dinner with family tonight
> -hang out with friend tonight?


Going to start the laundry today and hopefully (if I hear back from him) hang out with my friend today.

Today:
-meditate
-start laundry
-go read in the park (another beautiful day!)
-hang out with my friend later?
-work on painting

Have a good day everyone! I'm cheering you all on :clap


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> I'm grateful that my therapist is now on board in supporting my using ACT and doing these exercises...
> 
> ...I got a stomach bug yesterday and had to rest all day


*TIMIDSEAL* it makes a big difference when your therapist and you can get on the same page. You're lucky she is supportive of you using ACT.



jook said:


> :yes-go to yoga
> :yes-figure out something for my hair
> :no-call a couple of friends I haven't chatted up for awhile
> :no-get yoga dvd's from G
> :no-read/relax


Messing with my hair took quite a while so didn't do much else after I got home from yoga. Maybe I'll get some relaxing/reading in now that I'm done.



carambola said:


> Congrats on the job, Jook.
> 
> I've actually been making progress on de-cluttering the apartment, mostly because there are now roaches in my building  and I cannot have those things take over my living space. :no


Thanks *CARAMBOLA*. I haven't started yet waiting on background check and all that jazz to clear. Could be starting towards the end of next week or early the following week. Gotta get back into the mindset of going to work. I've enjoyed the two months I've been unemployed so going back to work will take some getting used to, but I have a habit to support - eating - gotta have my fix at least three times a day :teeth

Roaches are nasty little boogers aren't they? You're doing right to head 'em off with a full speed attack. Torpedoes ahead!!


----------



## kavakona

*Here's mine for today*

Today...

1.) The most important thing is not to be overwhelm by laziness. 
2.) More smileys on the face. It helps. 
3.) Don't worry too much. It won't do anything other than making things worst.
4.) Lastly and the most important one, *"be awesome"*.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes> go to store
:yes> wash the furniture as it gets moved back in place
:yes> call my daughter _- got the details of her visit all worked out_

Today's intentions:
> walk
> blog post
> wash and dust and bring back into living area all the stuff for shelves and walls
> set a lunch date with friend


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -meditate
> -start laundry
> -go read in the park (another beautiful day!)
> -hang out with my friend later?
> -work on painting


Didn't get to the painting last night... I'm so close to being done, but I'm busy again today so probably won't get to it...

today:
-meditate
-print pictures
-respond to etsy message
-help my sister
-get book from library
-work on painting


----------



## jook

kavakona said:


> Today...
> 
> 4.) Lastly and the most important one, *"be awesome"*.


Hi *KAVAKONA*...that's an awesome goal! 

I've been free-wheeling it and letting the day take it's course but here's what I did today:

-yoga at a new center - actually it was hot yoga which is literally what it says; the room was heated to 100 degrees! Yikes!
-walked to and from yoga place with G (about 2mi total)
-grocery shopping - this is always a major accomplishment for me since it's such a chore for me
-cooked dinner (chicken sausage with cannellini beans, sun-dried tomatoes, cilantro, and spinach - yum!)

I'm very pleased with myself for doing yoga the past month or so. I really needed to get some physical activity going:yes

Tomorrow I intend to:

-go to interview
-go to apptmt for study I'm in
-go to jeweler to maybe sell ring
-yoga in the evening

"_If you're walking down the right path and you're willing to keep walking, eventually you'll make progress_." - President Barrack Obama


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> *Sunday*:
> 
> Need to..
> 
> 
> Tidy up the house done
> Go to church done
> Redo nails done
> Meet up a girl friend for sushi & drinks done
> Evening walk done
> Clean out computer files work in progress
> Knit, maybe video game video gamed
> Relax done





timidSeal said:


> I like your intentions for today, mine don't look like yours... but I wish they did
> 
> Yesterday:
> :yes> walk
> :yes> wash the rest of the floor
> :no> do some more cleaning in the basement
> :no> go to store for new mop or whatever, and coffee
> 
> Today's intentions:
> Well, I got a stomach bug yesterday and had to rest all day after I got the floor washed. Not sure how I will feel today or how much energy I will have.
> > go to store
> > wash the furniture as it gets moved back in place
> > call my daughter


Thanks. I hope you are feeling better now.

*Monday:*

I did..
1 hour at the gym
Had lunch out
Shopping and ran errands
Walked around the block for an hour
Now finding time to relax

Tomorrow To Do's include..
*Tuesday*:

Go to the gym
Work
Do laundry
Bathe dog
Continue to clean comp drive
Call mom
Clean out DVR
Food prep
Catch up online


----------



## Witchcraft

Today I need to go to the library and take some books to read on my lonely days.


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> - Pack stuff. At least the couple of items I sold on ebay and the shoes I'm returning.


I just packed the ebay stuff this morning and shipped the shoes on Monday.


> - The piles on the living room floor. Maybe start with sorting out old bank statements for shredding and getting rid of the health newsletter things my mom keeps give me.


I sorted the bank statements Sunday and threw away two of the health things this morning.


> - Do laundry.


I did one load on Sunday and one load on Monday.

I also worked on scrubbing at the stuff left in the entryway by the old doormat. It's still there, but there's less of it. I vacuumed a little, but not extensively.

I want to continue working on the cleaning and organization today, and again read, exercise and stretch, plus get the packages to the post office. I also intend to take care of the dishes before I go to bed (done), even though it's now after 5am again and I didn't sleep yesterday or the day before . . . Oh, and I'll need to buy food (and return the milk bottle).


----------



## MEC

Today (after work) I intend to:

-do some grocery shopping
-clean the kitchen
-get to bed earlier! (So tired right now, but can never seem to get to bed earlier, really going to try tonight)
-possibly go for a walk


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -grocery shopping - this is always a major accomplishment for me since it's such a chore for me
> 
> -go to interview


-same for me with grocery shopping
-good luck with your interview


Auroras said:


> I hope you are feeling better now.


Thanks, *Auroras*. I'm mostly better. Appetite and energy are getting close to normal.

Yesterday:
:yes> walk
:yes> blog post
:yes> wash and dust and bring back into living area all the stuff for shelves and walls _- but still more to do
_ :yes> set a lunch date with friend _- this evolved into three of us going to dinner and a movie last night. But one friend, as I picked her up, invited her sister along_ . _I think I handled it pretty well, all the while reminding myself how important friendship and friendliness is to me. And it was nice to get to now my friend better through her sister._

Today's intentions:
> walk, a long walk today
> remove chipping nail polish
> blog post
> continue bringing things back into living area
> start washing bedding
> laundry
> go for lunch (by myself! I have this terrible craving for sushi and no one's available to go with me...)
> shop for towels and rugs
> leave the tv off until evening


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> today:
> -meditate
> -print pictures
> -respond to etsy message
> -help my sister
> -get book from library
> -work on painting


Finished everything from yesterday. I'm soo close to finishing this painting. Going to finish today. 

today's intentions:
-meditate
-go to park to read
-dogsitting
-finish painting


----------



## cat_c

*To Do List:*
Go to post office
Apply for course
Exercise
Change bedclothes
Shave legs
Buy cat litter
Clean fridge
Pluck eyebrows
Make hair appointment 
Vacuum and mop bedroom


----------



## Social Anxiety Institute

Hi Jook,

I am not the Matt who was here in 1999. I was first here in '07. Nice to see this positive thread here!

-Matt


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Tomorrow I intend to:
> 
> :yes-go to interview no problem went well
> :yes-go to apptmt for study I'm in $$$!!
> :yes-go to jeweler to maybe sell ring more $$$!!!
> :sus-yoga in the evening after 3 days straight of yoga, my left knee has begun to "protest" - figured I'd better sit this one out.
> 
> "_If you're walking down the right path and you're willing to keep walking, eventually you'll make progress_." - President Barrack Obama





timidSeal said:


> -
> :yes> set a lunch date with friend _- this evolved into three of us going to dinner and a movie last night. But one friend, as I picked her up, invited her sister along_ . _I think I handled it pretty well, all the while reminding myself how important friendship and friendliness is to me. And it was nice to get to now my friend better through her sister._
> 
> > leave the tv off until evening


*TIMIDSEAL*, you're doing a great job reminding yourself to stay true to your values when SA rears it's head. Way to go! And about turning off the TV - I have to remind myself to do this too sometimes. The tv can be so hypnotizing. Whenever I can manage to click the off button though, the tranquility of being with my own thoughts, our just the sound of silence is so nice.

As for me, tomorrow (which begins 20min from now) I intend to:

-go to counselor
-dentist apptmt for teeth cleaning
-complete online job assessment 
-order tickets
-bank
-find out menu,dress code, and boarding location for showboat


----------



## jook

Hi *RANDOM_USERNAME* and :wel



blueingreen said:


> I'm soo close to finishing this painting. Going to finish today.


*B&G,* did you get it done? Did you finish? are you pleased with it? What type of painting is it?



MEC said:


> Today (after work) I intend to:
> 
> -get to bed earlier! (So tired right now, but can never seem to get to bed earlier, really going to try tonight)


*MEC,* I hope you were able to get to bed early tonight. To help me settle down to sleep If I put in a movie after 10pm, it works like a sedative. I'm out in the first 30 min. Reading does the same thing. It's almost midnight. Hopefully you're snoring by now


----------



## k8steroonis

Tomorrow's intentions.

* go to breakfast with a few old pals
* hang out with my mom & brother
* call my school to sort out class stuff


----------



## jook

k8steroonis said:


> Tomorrow's intentions.
> 
> * go to breakfast with a few old pals
> * hang out with my mom & brother
> * call my school to sort out class stuff


Hi *K8STEROONIS* and :wel :yay What are you having for breakfast? pancakes? scrambled eggs? omelets? sausages? bacon? oh the possibilities! Enjoy your day.


----------



## timidSeal

Welcome, *K8steroonis* and *HaveFaith*!

Yesterday:
:yes> walk, a long walk today
:yes> remove chipping nail polish
:yes> blog post
:no> continue bringing things back into living area
:no> start washing bedding
:yes> laundry
:yes> go for lunch (by myself! I have this terrible craving for sushi and no one's available to go with me...) _- first they sat me in a different location of the restaurant than I had sat in before, this brought on anxiety, then they sat another lone women near my age at the table next to me and she choose to sit FACING me. Really?! So I had to get through the whole time trying not to look at her and forget she might be watching me. But the sushi was so good, the suffering was worth it, although I'm not sure I will do it again._
:yes> shop for towels and rugs _- absolutely exhausting. I was wanting to stop at Target on the way home just because and I missed the turn so I wandered around to get back to where it was and then got in the store and did a loop and left because I had no idea why I was there and could not focus on anything I was so mentally drained._
:no> leave the tv off until evening _ - are you kidding, by the time I got home I was exhausted, I dropped to the couch turned on the tv and ate TWO ice cream bars (little ones). It took several hours to get mental energy back before I could tackle making dinner. We ate really late _

Today's intentions:
> Get the house ready for visitors - not sure how to get it all done, I'll have to prioritize because it won't all get done
> baseball game - I had some trouble with the last baseball game, I hope today goes better
> maybe go to local restaurant's anniversary celebration - I want to go, but I think the housework will have to take priority


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> Today (after work) I intend to:
> 
> -do some grocery shopping - :yes
> -clean the kitchen - :yes
> -get to bed earlier! - :yes
> -possibly go for a walk - :no


I didn't get to sleep right away so will also try to go to bed early tonight. The walk didn't happen; was just too tired and ran out of time before I had to shower and get ready for bed.


----------



## Troy Stillman

Smile at everyone I see.


----------



## blueingreen

jook said:


> *B&G,* did you get it done? Did you finish? are you pleased with it? What type of painting is it?


Yes I did. Finally!  I'm quite pleased with it. It's a watercolor.

I forgot to make intentions today but I did the following:
-Meditate
-Dogsitting
-Help sister
-Finish painting 
-Read on the porch


----------



## sansd

Today I got groceries and walked probably about 4.5ish miles. Tonight I intend to go to bed soon--after I drink my peppermint tea, take care of the dishes, take a shower, and stretch--and _definitely_ before the sun comes up. I'll try listening to the audiobook of _A Game of Thrones_ for an hour or so before I take the headphones off and try to sleep. Tomorrow I intend to get back to cleaning and organizing, and to read.


----------



## timidSeal

Troy Stillman said:


> Smile at everyone I see.





blueingreen said:


> Yes I did. Finally!  I'm quite pleased with it. It's a watercolor.


:clap Yay!


carambola said:


> Today I got groceries and walked probably about 4.5ish miles.


That's a good walk!

Yesterday:
:yes> Get the house ready for visitors _- got a lot done, more today_
:yes> baseball game _- everything went well, only one small issue, but I stuck to what I value and that was what I needed to do_
:yes> maybe go to local restaurant's anniversary celebration _- shouldn't have taken the time to go, but it was fun_

Today's intentions:
> finish the house
> go to the airport
> visit...


----------



## blueingreen

Today's intentions:
-meditate
-walk to park and read
-dogsitting
-paint this afternoon?


----------



## vanilla90

I have to finish a new poem for a competiton tonight or no more cadbury's chocolate buttons (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## AxeDroid

Woke up 7 1/2 hours ago and I did 4 hours of chores, now i'm just waiting...


----------



## Witchcraft

Tomorrow:

*call up and inquire about joga for beginners
*call my previous therapist to find out how I can recommence my theraphy
*look for jobs online and apply


----------



## jook

Witchcraft said:


> *call up and inquire about joga for beginners


Oh, do it! do it! do it! I just started yoga and it's really great for body and mind.



AxeDroid said:


> Woke up 7 1/2 hours ago and I did 4 hours of chores, now i'm just waiting...


Wow! that's a lot of chores. You should have felt pretty darned pleased with yourself 



vanilla90 said:


> I have to finish a new poem for a competiton tonight or no more cadbury's chocolate buttons (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


Hi *VANILLA*! Did you get that masterpiece done?



timidSeal said:


> :yes> maybe go to local restaurant's anniversary celebration _- shouldn't have taken the time to go, but it was fun_


*TIMIDSEAL*, glad you had fun at the restaurant thingy. You're getting out and about quite a bit. Great job!

My day yesterday went as follows:


jook said:


> :yes-go to counselor
> :blank-dentist apptmt for teeth cleaning fell asleep and rushed there but too late to see dentist
> :blank-complete online job assessment got it started. Takes more time than I expected
> :blank-order tickets friend and I decided we didn't want to go to this event
> :yes-bank
> :yes-find out menu,dress code, and boarding location for showboat


I didn't post today but here's what I did:

-hug pictures I've been meaning to hang for three weeks
-worked on online job coursework
-cleaned dust from gas heater I'm going to paint
-read a bit on internet trying to learn about stock market
-Helped my niece with tips on losing stubborn pounds (she's getting ready to join the service)
-Talked with my friend J about plans for making dinner together at her place

What's amazing is I did most of this without even getting out of bed!:boogie


----------



## jook

Plans for tomorrow:

-Atleast start painting the heater/furnace in my bedroom
-laundry
-look for curtains or blinds for bedroom
-Talk to neighbor (who's in finance) about stocks or research more on my own
-finish online mini-courses.
-Get P to meet me for Scrabble at the coffee shop


----------



## Shynobi

Today Tasks:
Workout
Apply of Internship
Start new script


----------



## blueingreen

Today's intentions:
-meditate
-read
-dogsitting
-call A & deliver painting


----------



## Auroras

*Friday*:


Go to the gym done
Load and run dish washer done
 Make lunch - spring rolls done
Feed, potty dogs done
Greet newcomers to SAS done
Reorganize frige done
Clean stove
Start laundry
Update FB event
Walk the trail
Shower
Go out - TGIF


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Plans for tomorrow:
> 
> :yes-Atleast start painting the heater/furnace in my bedroom actually got it done
> :yes-laundry yippee!!
> :no-look for curtains or blinds for bedroom
> :no-Talk to neighbor (who's in finance) about stocks or research more on my own
> :blank-finish online mini-courses. got some more done but more to do
> :blank-Get P to meet me for Scrabble at the coffee shop asked her but she wasn't feeling well


Also went to a festival with a friend and my boyfriend.

Tomorrow I intend to:
-go look for new curtains/blinds
-shop for clothes
-work on online mini-courses
-read
-go to festival again maybe (got unused beer tickets - hate to waste them :drunk)


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today's intentions:
> -meditate
> -read
> -dogsitting
> -call A & deliver painting


Finished everything yesterday. 

Today has already been a busy day, so I might just chill for the afternoon/evening.

Today's intentions:
-meditate
-get check from Mrs. G
-group therapy
-dishes
-laundry
-tidy up desk
-read


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> *Friday*:
> 
> 
> Go to the gym
> Load and run dish washer
> Make lunch - spring rolls
> Feed, potty dogs
> Greet newcomers to SAS
> Reorganize frige done
> Clean stove done
> Start laundry done
> Update FB event done
> Walk the trail done
> Shower done
> Go out - TGIF done


*

Saturday*:


Do dishes done
Make bed done
Wipe down appliances and counter top done
Run more laundry done
Water plants done
Pay lawn mower service done
Put away dog toys done
Call dad done
Go to the gym
Make dinner
Finish watching DVRs
Potty & feed dogs
Clean out junk mail
Catch up on forums

Finish up playing ND
RELAX it's Saturday :b


----------



## cat_c

jook said:


> Hi *RANDOM_USERNAME* and :wel
> 
> Just saw this. Thanks Jook


----------



## jook

shiori123 said:


> I took the GRE today and did quite well,


*Go SHIROI!!*...It's ya Birthdday! We gonna party likes it's ya Birthday!! :hb:evil:banana



Random_Username said:


> jook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *RANDOM_USERNAME* and :wel
> 
> Just saw this. Thanks Jook
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *RaNDoM *oh not to worry... Not to make you feel bad or anything but I only cried about two days when my post went unanswered. I'm climbing down off the building now. :haha
> 
> 
> 
> Auroras said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Saturday*:
> 
> 
> Do dishes done
> Make bed done
> Wipe down appliances and counter top done
> Run more laundry done
> Water plants done
> Pay lawn mower service done
> Put away dog toys done
> Call dad done
> Go to the gym
> Make dinner
> Finish watching DVRs
> Potty & feed dogs
> Clean out junk mail
> Catch up on forums
> 
> Finish up playing ND
> RELAX it's Saturday :b
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *AURORAS* :wtf!!...no really, I mean :wtf!!! Is THAT how you relax? Well come on over to my house. You can relax all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> blueingreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished everything yesterday.
> Today has already been a busy day, so I might just chill for the afternoon/evening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *BLUEINGREEN* You deserve a break today!! You are such a task master, always gettin' it done. But please don't use AURORAS as an example on how to chill/relax. (don't tell her I said this but she does not have a clue :um)
> 
> And this is what my own piddling amounted to today (piddle - one of those words that the more you repeat it the weirder it sounds; but you can piddle around or you can fiddle around and I'm not quite sure if there's a difference. If any one can shed some light please do because I'd hate to think I'm piddling when in fact I'm fiddling and now I think I'm riddling which means my DAD has kicked in and I've gone way off track. I meant ADD (I have dyslexia too):b
> 
> 
> jook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as I was saying before I got interrupted by multiple disorders, the stats are in!
> 
> *Y*-go look for new curtains/blinds - bought the ugliest curtains you ever wanna see from Wal-Mart. They must have trick lighting
> *Y*-shop for clothes found one cute little top (I'm a picky shopper)
> *Y*-work on online mini-courses I demolished it. It's done!
> *N*-read I didn't but I can. Really.
> *Y*-go to festival again maybe (got unused beer tickets - hate to waste them ) It was the green thing to do. To not use those tickets would have been insensitive to the trees that gave their lives to make them. So I had two beers - for the trees. And I would gladly do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow...who knows? I'll tell ya when I wake up. (I think my mojo's coming back- and for those of you who have not known me with my mojo working, I didn't mean to frighten you, haha!)
Click to expand...


----------



## jook

OK, I'm woke:yawn, sorta...

So my intentions for today are:

-take those hideous curtains back to the store and get blinds (that's what I would have gotten yesterday but me in all my brilliance realized when I got there that I had measured the length and not the width of the window. Duh)
-take pics of G to submit to modeling agency
-go through appeal file and jot down some notes for appeal (it's tomorrow morning. Oh joy) That is the big thing for today.
-go to Hot Yoga.

All right you goal-setting, intention-making, artists, students, moms, employees, guitar players, walkers, gym nuts, poem writers, dog-sitters, eye brow pluckers and the whole lot of ya - let's get this party started!! Whoo-Hoo! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## blueingreen

jook said:


> *BLUEINGREEN* You deserve a break today!! You are such a task master, always gettin' it done.


I took a break last night and did almost nothing. It felt great :")


blueingreen said:


> -meditate
> -get check from Mrs. G
> -group therapy
> -dishes
> -laundry
> -tidy up desk
> -read


Didn't get to reading yesterday, but I think I'm going to do that this morning.

Today:
-meditate
-read
-finish laundry
-go to festival later


----------



## timidSeal

shiori123 said:


> I took the GRE today and did quite well


 Congratulations, shiori123! That's awesome . A major accomplishment done.


----------



## timidSeal

Today's intentions:
> shopping 
> walk
> dejunking
> wash the floor


----------



## TryingMara

-Go to the laundromat.
-Buy and use what I need for my piercing.
-Spend time out in the sun, preferably reading my new book.
-Go for a walk.
-Play with nephew.
-Be present with my family.
-Make an anxiety provoking phone call.
-Help my mother.


----------



## Auroras

jook said:


> *
> AURORAS* :wtf!!...no really, I mean :wtf!!! Is THAT how you relax? Well come on over to my house. You can relax all you want.











No really. I can't relax until everything is done!



jook said:


> OK, I'm woke:yawn, sorta...
> 
> All right you goal-setting, intention-making, artists, students, moms, employees, guitar players, walkers, gym nuts, poem writers, dog-sitters, eye brow pluckers and the whole lot of ya - let's get this party started!! Whoo-Hoo! :clap:clap:clap


:boogie:boogie:boogie


Auroras said:


> *
> 
> Saturday*:
> 
> 
> Do dishes
> Make bed
> Wipe down appliances and counter top
> Run more laundry
> Water plants
> Pay lawn mower service
> Put away dog toys
> Call dad
> Go to the gym done
> Make dinner dined out instead
> 
> Finish watching DVRs done
> Potty & feed dogs done
> Clean out junk mail done
> Catch up on forums done
> Finish up playing ND played Sims3 for 30 mins then my back started to hurt
> RELAX it's Saturday DONE!


*Sunday*:

Make bed done
Go to gym (focus on strength training) done
Go to church done
Fold clothes done
Make lunch done

About to go see a triple feature movie, dinner, and relax for realsss :b


----------



## jook

jook said:


> OK, I'm woke:yawn, sorta...
> 
> So my intentions for today are:
> 
> -take those hideous curtains back to the store and get blinds (that's what I would have gotten yesterday but me in all my brilliance realized when I got there that I had measured the length and not the width of the window. Duh)
> -take pics of G to submit to modeling agency
> -go through appeal file and jot down some notes for appeal (it's tomorrow morning. Oh joy) That is the big thing for today.
> -go to Hot Yoga.


I done it all!! Hot Yoga d*** near killed me today :dead. I went into a level II class and saw people doing things with their bodies that shouldn't be allowed by the law. Yoga is not for sissies, but I'm gonna keep at it anyway:b. Back to level I for me.


----------



## MEC

So I didn't post this morning, but here's what I did today:

-dishes (in sink and in dishwasher)
-went for a 30 minute walk (I really had to force myself to go, but I haven't been for a walk since last Sunday. It's so hard to get any kind of exercise habit going  )

Didn't really do a whole lot else today. It was a pretty lazy day otherwise.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes> shopping
:yes> walk
:no> dejunking
:no> wash the floor

Today's intentions:
> therapy
> hair appt
> dejunking
> wash the floor
> read
> blog post
> dinner out and rug shopping (doing way too much of this *shopping* thing!)


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -go through appeal file and jot down some notes for appeal (it's tomorrow morning. Oh joy) That is the big thing for today.


>> Hope it's a *WIN* for you!


----------



## TryingMara

TryingMara said:


> -Go to the laundromat.
> -Buy and use what I need for my piercing.
> -Spend time out in the sun, preferably reading my new book.
> -Go for a walk.
> -Play with nephew.
> -Be present with my family.
> -Make an anxiety provoking phone call.
> -Help my mother.


Did everything but make the phone call. That's on my list today, in addition to:

-Bank.
-Store.
-Walk.
-Job search.
-Return emails.
-Clean/straighten up.


----------



## sansd

Class today! :boogie So, I intend to . . .

- Since I gave up on sleeping, try to read for at least an hour before leaving
- Get to the classroom door at least 15 minutes early (so leave by 10:20 if ready and feeling up for it then, and otherwise by 10:53)
- Get my card activated for the bus before leaving campus
- Work on homework

Also,
- Buy groceries
- Eat enough
- Do something toward cleaning and organization
- Exercise and stretch
- Make sure there aren't dishes in the sink before I go to bed
- Go to bed before midnight, and preferably earlier

I hope nothing too stressful will happen while I'm out today. I've only gone out in the day a few times over the summer, and only for a couple of hours at the longest. Now I'll have to be out at least five hours at a time again.


----------



## jook

Well, my day got off to a bungled up bang...
had an unemployment hearing by conference call. I prepared as much as I could but the hearing officer troll <<<<<that's him) was a bit of a dweeb. 
Don't know if I won that one but I'm still a winner! Woo-Hoo!









Now I have to figure out what to do with the rest of my life starting with today, so....

Today I intend to:
-read








-wash dishes 
-sweep kitchen
-season fish for dinner
-look for activities I might want to do this week

Not very ambitious but hey I'm enjoying these days of leisure since I'll be starting work again in the near future.


----------



## jook

*TRYINGMARA* and Welcome!







*TIMIDSEAL*...we'll see how it goes.

Hey *RANDOMUSER*: I noticed you used strike-throughs in your post on 8/20. Please, please, please tell me how to do that. You can PM or put it here. Thank you!


----------



## cat_c

@jook

[s ]text[/s] (omit spaces)


----------



## jook

Thanks a Bunch!!


----------



## cat_c

*To do list*

Therapist Wed 9:30
Buy food & more cleaning stuff
Make hair appointment (been putting this off too long)
Buy diary
Vacuum house
Ring Sw Monday
Fill out college forms


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
>therapy
>hair appt
:no> dejunking _- no more putting this one off...
_ >wash the floor
>read
>blog post
>dinner out and rug shopping

Today's intentions:
> walk
> get software access
> dejunking
> make decision regarding rugs
> read - those of you who have been posting "read" have inspired me  thank you!
> dishes
> clean the bathroom


----------



## blueingreen

Yesterday I didn't make intentions but here's what I did:
-Went for a walk
-Helped parents with their fence
-Helped my sister with a project
-Wrote a letter to my friend
-Did the dishes

Today I have:
-Meditated
-Written a letter 
-Sent multiple e-mails
and I intend to:
-Help my parents again if it's not too hot
-Read
-Write


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes> walk
:yes> get software access
:yes> dejunking
:yes> make decision regarding rugs
:yes> read
:yes> dishes
:no> clean the bathroom

Today's intentions:
> walk
> continue coding blog
> dejunk some more
> read
> clean the bathroom


----------



## timidSeal

Happy Birthday, _*@jook*_!


----------



## timidSeal

Wednesday:
:yes> walk
:yes> continue coding blog
:no> dejunk some more
:yes> read
:yes> clean the bathroom

Thursday's intentions:
> walk
> grocery store for ingredients
> make treat for evening music in the park
> nails
> return rug
> meet friends for lunch
> take friend home and stop at goodwill
> meet gang at park for the evening


----------



## MEC

My goals for tonight after work:

-go for a walk!
-make some chocolate chip banana bread


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> -go for a walk! :yes
> -make some chocolate chip banana bread :yes


Yay, got both done! I needed a couple things at the store so I decided to walk and took the long way so I could get more of a walk. The Chocolate Chip Banana Bread is about to come out of the oven any minute! 

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> Yay, got both done!.....The Chocolate Chip Banana Bread is about to come out of the oven any minute!
> Have a good night everyone!


Thank you, MEC, hope you have a good night also!
Way to go on gettin' both done . Can I come over and sample the chocolate chip banana bread???? 









Thursday's intentions:
:yes> walk
:yes> grocery store for ingredients
:yes> make treat for evening music in the park
:yes> nails
:yes> return rug
:yes> meet friends for lunch
:yes> take friend home and stop at goodwill
:yes> meet gang at park for the evening

Wow, I did it all!


----------



## The Professor

timidSeal said:


> Thank you, MEC, hope you have a good night also!
> Way to go on gettin' both done. Can I come over and sample the chocolate chip banana bread????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday's intentions:
> :yes> walk
> :yes> grocery store for ingredients
> :yes> make treat for evening music in the park
> :yes> nails
> :yes> return rug
> :yes> meet friends for lunch
> :yes> take friend home and stop at goodwill
> :yes> *meet gang at park for the evening *
> 
> Wow, I did it all!


sigh. what has this country come to. gang activity is rampant. can't even go to the park anymore after sunset. 

what was wrong with the rug?


----------



## Mikebissle

To-Do List


Wash the dishes from last night.
Make an important phone call.
Read a chapter of that Akkadian grammar book that's starting to collect dust.
Go for a walk.
Cook breakfast for the first time in two months.
Work on a sprite (pixel art).
Design a bit of workable game logic.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to: (This is from the 26th. Boy, I am so far behind, I gotta go backwards to catchup (wait for it...wait for it...wait...bam! you got it, lol) Ok my success that day is as follows:
> :yes-read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes-wash dishes
> :yes-sweep kitchen
> :yes-season fish for dinner - AND cooked it
> :yes-look for activities I might want to do this week





timidSeal said:


> Happy Birthday, _*@jook*_!


Thank you *TIMID*! I enjoyed it.

Did somebody say something about some chocolate chip banana bread?? *MEC*, where have you been all my life!!! I am so sure we could be BFF's if you can make chocolate chip banana bread. Hands down. No doubt. :teeth

Hi *MIKEBISSLE* and welcome! Let us know how you do today! If you stick around I think you'll find this thread to be very motivational

So today I intend to, would love to:

-get oil change
-call counselor about recent bill
-hot yoga
-make kale salad
-Get Vitamin D

_Have the best-est, most "get it done" day you can, and come back and brag about it!! :clap_


----------



## timidSeal

The Professor said:


> sigh. what has this country come to. gang activity is rampant. can't even go to the park anymore after sunset.
> 
> what was wrong with the rug?


I had two rugs to sample to see how they looked in my living room, both very different. I liked one but not the other. So I had to return the one I didn't like and PAY  for the one I did like.

That's a good point about the park after dark. Our concert went well into the darkness. I was just thinking how fortunate I am to live in a small town where it's mostly safe to be in the park after dark. Something I should treasure since it's quickly fading. It was very enjoyable to be under the stars with good friends and good music. After the sun set we watched the bats swooping overhead eating their dinners (the park is on a river, so lots of bugs for them to eat).


----------



## timidSeal

Mikebissle said:


> To-Do List
> 
> 
> Wash the dishes from last night.
> Make an important phone call.
> Read a chapter of that Akkadian grammar book that's starting to collect dust.
> Go for a walk.
> Cook breakfast for the first time in two months.
> Work on a sprite (pixel art).
> Design a bit of workable game logic.


Welcome, Mikebissle. Nice intentions! You've got some fun planned. And breakfast is the most important meal, so good for you for intending to make it!


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -Get Vitamin D


This seems to be a really important vitamin. I'm terrible about taking vitamins. They just sit in the cupboard... :sigh


----------



## karenw

Volunteering
Haircut
Hoovering


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-get oil change this was waaayyy overdue. got it done!
> :yes-call counselor about recent bill
> :yes-hot yoga
> :yes-make kale salad
> :no-Get Vitamin D had to make a choice between yoga and going to pharmacy - chose yoga. I've been meaning to pick this up for a month now! Gotta get it next week for sure.


Good day!


----------



## Mikebissle

Mikebissle said:


> _To-Do List
> 
> 
> Wash the dishes from last night.
> Make an important phone call.
> Read a chapter of that Akkadian grammar book that's starting to collect dust.
> Go for a walk.
> Cook breakfast for the first time in two months.
> Work on a sprite (pixel art).
> Design a bit of workable game logic.
> _


Four out of seven ain't terrible. I'm aiming to do the same today.


----------



## timidSeal

Guess I forgot to post intentions yesterday, but I did a lot. Today:
>no intentions, going to a college football game, but I don't really want to. It will take 8 hours and I have no intentions for the rest of the day. We were given free tickets and feel obligated to go since someone else would have gladly used the tickets. It's just bad timing for me.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## jook

Mikebissle said:


> Four out of seven ain't terrible. I'm aiming to do the same today.


You're darn tootin' that ain't bad. In fact that's darn terrific!! :clap:clap



timidSeal said:


> Today:
> >no intentions, going to a college football game, but I don't really want to. It will take 8 hours and I have no intentions for the rest of the day. .


Don't 'cha just hate it when you have to go to something you really don't wanna go to? Well, try to have some fun any way *TIMID. *

I didn't post intentions today but so far I
-went to yoga
-went to a zumba
-finally put the memory foam cover on my mattress
-touch shower
-ate kale salad
-now I'm relaxing - may go to a movie or something later.

_"People who fail to plan, plan to fail." (ouch!)_


----------



## MEC

timidSeal said:


> Can I come over and sample the chocolate chip banana bread????





jook said:


> Did somebody say something about some chocolate chip banana bread?? *MEC*, where have you been all my life!!! I am so sure we could be BFF's if you can make chocolate chip banana bread. Hands down. No doubt. :teeth


*timidSeal* and *jook* you can come over any time! My boyfriend won't eat it (he doesn't really like desert items) so I have to eat it all by myself. It's probably why I don't bake that much (although overall I'm not much of a baker but I would probably do it more if he eat some of it). I put butter on it and had it for breakfast this morning!


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> I put butter on it and had it for breakfast this morning!


ahhh....that made my heart:heart go pitter patter

And back to the news...

Today I intend to:

-go to Macy's to look for jeans
-do my nails (fingers and toes!)
-mess with my hair
-go to Labor Day fireworks party put on by boyfriend's job (oh God, another social event - all prayers and good vibes are welcome


----------



## blueingreen

jook said:


> -go to Labor Day fireworks party put on by boyfriend's job (oh God, another social event - all prayers and good vibes are welcome


You can do it! :yes

My intentions today: 
-Do laundry
-Do dishes
-Read
-See parents later?


----------



## cat_c

Monday's intentions:

call sw
fill out forms
buy food & stuff for college
exercise


----------



## dreel

*New member, new week, new month*

Hi folks,
I just joined the forum, and this seems a great thread.

So, here are today's tasks I'm feeling anxious about:

- send email about form specifications
- send email about choice of storage system
- deal with any emails that come in today
- deal with 1 of the old emails that have been piling up
- go to the gym (doesn't matter much if this is postponed to tomorrow)

Yeah, I'm having a really extreme reaction to email at the moment. But I figure if I can get through the panic I'm getting dealing with the first few, it'll be easier to work through the backlog.

And the job that will take most of the day, but not make me so anxious:
- build a proof-of-concept of the search system


----------



## jook

blueingreen said:


> You can do it! :yes


Thanks you *B&G*...I did do it!



dreel said:


> Hi folks,
> I just joined the forum, and this seems a great thread... I'm having a really extreme reaction to email at the moment.


Hi *DREEL* and welcome to this thread!:welRegarding the emails you intend to do, your plan of just getting through the first one is a great idea. And if that's causing you a problem, just plan to write one line of the first email and see how that feels. YOU CAN DO THIS!! And think how great you'll feel after it's all done 

And my progress yesterday is as follows:



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-go to Macy's to look for jeans
> :yes-do my nails (fingers and toes!)
> :yes-mess with my hair
> :yes-go to Labor Day fireworks party put on by boyfriend's job (oh God, another social event - all prayers and good vibes are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this was the biggy! I have spent the previous year or so doing a lot of avoiding, so starting to get back into the social swing of things is a major win for me! And, I might add, the experience of socializing has become remarkably better for me using tools I've learned over time. I'm proof that it can get better :clap


Today I intend to:

-submit UE claim for this week
-notify UE of intent to appeal
-add last nights events to scrapbook
-shop for futon
-read
-yoga and or scrabble (maybe on both)
-wash dishes
-pay bill


----------



## dreel

Thanks for the welcome *jook*, and WELL DONE for going to the fireworks with your boyfriend. Company events are tough enough when you are working there. But when you're there as a partner, don't know many people, don't know the details of what's happening in the workplace -- well, it's a big thing to have coped with 

So, I did *ALL* the things I was worried about. AIRPUNCH :yes

:yes - send email about form specifications
:yes - send email about choice of storage system
:yes - deal with any emails that come in today
:yes - deal with 1 of the old emails that have been piling up
:yes - go to the gym (doesn't matter much if this is postponed to tomorrow)

I didn't finish this one, but I'm OK with that:
:no - build a proof-of-concept of the search system

Tomorrow I'll be trying to:

- speak up in the staff meeting
- prepare for status meeting with my boss (this involves documenting just how far behind I am on some stuff -- not going to be a pleasant meeting  )
- ask to take Friday off
- print out and fax/mail freedom of information documents
- respond to the overdue emails on China and on aircraft
- finish the search system proof-of-concept (from today)

If I get through all of that, I'll reward myself with a guilt-free evening of trashy TV and trashy books


----------



## dreel

Mikebissle said:


> Read a chapter of that Akkadian grammar book that's starting to collect dust.


*Akkadian*? For real?

That is Awesome!!! How did you get into it? [fellow dead-language junkie here, or at least I have been in the past]


----------



## jook

From yesterday:



jook said:


> -submit UE claim for this week
> :blank-notify UE of intent to appeal
> -add last nights events to scrapbook
> :blank-shop for futon
> -read
> :blank-yoga and or scrabble (maybe on both)
> -wash dishes
> -pay bill


Today I intend to:

-Call doc re test results
-post to SAS forums
-transfer funds to pay bills
-bank
-P.O. (mail letter, check for book)
-sign up for program at doc's
-pick up vit D
-get xrays
-drop off R's form to hospital
-scrabble
-yoga
-Call UE for information on requesting review


----------



## timidSeal

Seems like my life is a bit unpredictable now. But I'm going to attempt some intentions anyways!

Today's intentions:
> refill curio cabinet
> vacuum and dust bedroom


----------



## karenw

Work trial
Fed & toileted the dogs
Washed up
Eaten
Nothing else poorly poorly today :/
Rang volunteer organiser re good reference
Texted my mum


----------



## blueingreen

Today:
-meditate
-Shower
-update budget with last few days
-read 30 minutes
-write a spanish journal entry
-go through/study my flash cards
-add to my flash card deck
-watch a show in spanish
-go for a bike ride/walk
-begin working on drawing assignments
-do an autocad tutorial
-do an anxiety exposure
-write in my journal
-clean bathroom

I know I probably won't get to all of this but I just have a lot I need to keep in mind so i'm writing it all down.


----------



## KelsKels

Small goals are still something, right?

[X] Shower.
[ ] Draw either Wolverine, Ellie, or dragon.
[ ] Clean car.
[ ] Eat dinner with family.
[ ] Decide if were going to the coast this weekend.


----------



## jook

KelsKels said:


> Small goals are still something, right?
> 
> ABSOLUTELY!! *KELSKELS*
> 
> [X] Shower.
> [ ] Draw either Wolverine, Ellie, or dragon.
> [ ] Clean car.
> [ ] Eat dinner with family.
> [ ] Decide if were going to the coast this weekend.


:welMay all your intentions come true (and remember, it ain't the size of the deed it's the doing and just keepin' it movin'!)

Hey, *BLUEINGREEN*! ?Como estas?


----------



## SelfDiagnosed24

This is a great idea. Today I plan on helping my mom out with anything she needs to get done, keeping an open day and mind just in case anyone needs or wants my time / help / or attention, and exercising (even if it's only for 5 mins)


----------



## jook

SelfDiagnosed24 said:


> Today I plan on helping my mom out with anything she needs to get done, keeping an open day and mind just in case anyone needs or wants my time / help / or attention, and exercising (even if it's only for 5 mins)


Hi *SELFDIAGNOSED* and welcome! So how was your day?

Here's how my day went:

:clap-Call doc re test results
:clap-post to SAS forums
:clap-transfer funds to pay bills
:clap-bank
:clap-P.O. (mail letter, check for book)
:clap-sign up for program at doc's
:bash-pick up vit D (had the prescript for 2 months. enough already!!)
:clap-get xrays
:clap-drop off R's form to hospital
*NOPe*-scrabble - scheduling conflict
:clap-yoga
*NOPe*-Call UE for information on requesting review I just didn't feel like it

Not a bad day's work, if I must say so myself


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > refill curio cabinet _- well, it's not done, just halfway...
_ :no > vacuum and dust bedroom

Today's intentions:
> finish curio cabinet
> chauffeur guest to look at apartments (I'm exhausted already thinking of it)
> stop beating myself up, "patience grasshopper, you don't get better overnight, and it's not really your fault, life just gets in the way of you helping yourself"


----------



## dreel

jook said:


> Here's how my day went:
> 
> [snip out Jook's list of ALL THE THINGS]
> 
> Not a bad day's work, if I must say so myself


way to go *jook*

My goals were:
:clap - speak up in the staff meeting
:clap - prepare for status meeting with my boss (this involves documenting just how far behind I am on some stuff -- not going to be a pleasant meeting )
:clap - ask to take Friday off
:no - print out and fax/mail freedom of information documents
:blank - respond to the overdue emails on China and on aircraft (decided they could be ditched)
:blank - finish the search system proof-of-concept (still working away at this)

so-so -- I've certainly had worse days.
Then today, managed two super-stressful meetings. One "why is this project behind?" meeting with my boss, then another one with some contractors. I'd been dreading both, but I somehow got through both mostly unscathed 

Tomorrow shouldn't be to bad a day for me, SA-wise. I just need to get my head down and do a bunch of work by myself.


----------



## dreel

timidSeal said:


> > stop beating myself up, "patience grasshopper, you don't get better overnight, and it's not really your fault, life just gets in the way of you helping yourself"


One for all of us, I think. Just so long as you don't wind up beating yourself up for not managing to stop beating yourself up 



shiori123 said:


> Tomorrow:
> -Apply to 3 jobs


Nicely specific. Good luck!



KelsKels said:


> Small goals are still something, right?
> 
> [X] Shower.


Absolutely, Kelskels --in a way, they're the hardest. I'm most proud of tiny things I've managed on days when it was a struggle not to just hide under the blankets.


----------



## jook

dreel said:


> way to go *jook*
> 
> managed two super-stressful meetings...somehow got through both mostly unscathed


Why thank you, *DREEL*:blush I am mighty flattered by your attention to my meager, or should I say, extraordinary (blush, blush) accomplishments. Little ole' me got a kudos from none other than The Dreel. :mushy

Way to go in those meetings!!



timidSeal said:


> > stop beating myself up, "patience grasshopper, you don't get better overnight


And that is the perfect mantra for the SYDH thread! Great advice to us all *TIMIDSEAL*

Didn't post intentions but so far today:

-Did some "shopping" at the local food pantry
-Researched island living

I intend to:

-season chicken for cooking
-be of good cheer!
-straighten up my bedroom
-read

Whoo-Hoo! off to the races!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> I intend to:
> 
> -season chicken for cooking and cooked it!
> -be of good cheer!
> -straighten up my bedroom
> -read
> 
> Whoo-Hoo! off to the races!


Wow! I surprised myself. I really wasn't feeling like doing ANYTHING when I posted these goals and I DID IT ALL!! The roasted chicken was fabulous. And I found lots of good cheer looking at pictures of Costa Rica and daydreaming...Who knows? Maybe I'll get there.


----------



## timidSeal

Thanks, *dreel* and _*jook*_ for the kind words!


dreel said:


> I'd been dreading both, but I somehow got through both mostly unscathed


way to go braving through those tough meetings!


jook said:


> Wow! I surprised myself. I really wasn't feeling like doing ANYTHING when I posted these goals and I DID IT ALL!! The roasted chicken was fabulous. And I found lots of good cheer looking at pictures of Costa Rica and daydreaming...Who knows? Maybe I'll get there.


love the daydreaming activity! my favorite thing to do (especially concerning travel). glad you got those intentions done in spite of not feeling it. and roasted chicken sounds delicious, got any leftovers??


shiori123 said:


> Didn't do... But at least sent in applications for two post-bacc programs and one master's program ... Tomorrow will start applying to jobs...


I sympathize with you on this one, I should be applying too and can't quite fathom doing it.

Yesterday:
:no > finish curio cabinet
:yes > chauffeur guest to look at apartments (I'm exhausted already thinking of it) _- this took most of the day and definitely was exhausting_
:blank > stop beating myself up, "patience grasshopper, you don't get better overnight, and it's not really your fault, life just gets in the way of you helping yourself" _- posting this intention did help. through the day I kept reminding myself I had this intention. So when I got low, I thought, ok, today, don't beat yourself up__. although I can't say I didn't still somewhat_

Today's intentions: 
> finish curio cabinet - hope so!
> chauffeur guest - next week this will be over!


----------



## blueingreen

jook said:


> Hey, *BLUEINGREEN*! ?Como estas?


Muy bien, gracias. 

I've been trying to brush up on my spanish some lately, just for fun really.

Today's intentions:
-Meditate
-Work on some drawings
-Go read in the park/library
-Go for a walk


----------



## jook

shiori123 said:


> Didn't do... But at least sent in applications for two post-bacc programs and one master's program (the last one past the initial filing period... so may not even get looked at ).


Good job following through with the intention *SHIORI*, even though some of the effort might prove to be for naught. You followed through to the finish and there is the possibility, however small, that it might pay off. Good luck!



shiori123 said:


> Nice job jook! Always feels great to have an unexpectedly productive day


Thank you much 



timidSeal said:


> ...roasted chicken sounds delicious, got any leftovers??


You better get here quick *TS*! - that chicken don't stand a chance :b



timidSeal said:


> :blank > stop beating myself up_s intention did help. through the day I kept reminding myself I had this intention. So when I got low, I thought, ok, today, don't beat yourself up__. although I can't say I didn't still somewhat_


And that's the ticket! Keep bringing yourself back to compassion for self every time those nasty ANTS (automatic negative thinking) try to steal your peace and joy. Keep it up. Practice makes perfect 

Today my intentions are:

-complete request for review for UE
-fax request to proper agency
-call to check on job application status
-get proof of insurance from insurance company
-go to counseling appointment
-read
-do hair
-pick up Vit D
-take proof of insurance to DMV (they canceled my license after sending mail to wrong address  Dingbats!
-Take clear license record to prospective employer


----------



## cat_c

*Friday:*
Buy kitten food
Go to the bank
Tidy room
Excercise


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today my intentions are:
> 
> -complete request for review for UE
> -fax request to proper agency
> -call to check on job application status
> -get proof of insurance from insurance company
> -go to counseling appointment
> -read
> :sus-do hair too tired
> :sus-pick up Vit D too lazy
> -take proof of insurance to DMV (they canceled my license after sending mail to wrong address. Dingbats!
> :sus-Take clear license record to prospective employer will fax instead


Felt good about my accomplishments today. The things that were a priority got done. Yipppeeee!!


----------



## jook

for today:

-fax DMV clearance to job prospect
-do hair
-grocery shopping - need veggies
-get vit D.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday: 







> finish curio cabinet







> chauffeur guest

Today's intentions:
> walk
> read
> vacuum and dust bedroom
> volunteer work


----------



## Kimonosan

Today is a pretty relaxed day:
-Go to work for my eight hour shift (during this time I would like to remain as calm as possible)
-Go on a walk with my boyfriend and best friend


----------



## Mur

School has been keeping me busy as a bee, here are a few of my goals for this weekend....
-finish up art projects
-spend a few hours or so studying a few things on Autodesk 3ds Max
-spend a few hours reading
-go out for drinks with friends later tonight
-go to my moms house to help her wash her cat sometime this weekend(not looking forward to this at all!)


----------



## Steinerz

-Therapist
-Play with ideas in my head


----------



## jook

jook said:


> From Friday (I'm a day behind):
> 
> -fax DMV clearance to job prospect
> :no-do hair
> :no-grocery shopping - need veggies
> -get vit D.


Finally got that d*** Vit D! whoo hoo!! I didn't wanna pick it up because then I'd have to take it, lol. (I hate taking stuff). But to my surprise there was only 4 tablets and they only have to be taken once a week! 50,000 units each. That's my kind of pill! :clap

Today is Saturday and I'm just taking it easy breezy. Went to two zumba classes today so far with a friend. Then hung out in the park for awhile. Came home and been sitting on the computer playing scrabble. Time to get up and find some food and something else to get into



Kimonosan said:


> -Go to work for my eight hour shift (during this time I would like to remain as calm as possible)
> end


Hope your day went well at work *KIMONOSAN*



shiori123 said:


> This week went by insanely fast...
> 
> I'm still not quite finished with my SOP. I'm almost there, but I'm just afraid to finish it because I'm scared I might be screwing it up...I started looking for jobs, but I feel a bit lost because I have no experience relevant to anything I want to apply to


All right *SHIORI*, get it together. Don't stop now -- you're winning!! Just do the best you can on that SOP and ship it out. Don't let perfectionism paralyze you. Is it possible to get some volunteer experience or an intern for the work you want to do? Just a thought.



SteinerOfThule said:


> -Therapist
> -Play with ideas in my head


Hi *STEINEROFTHULE* and welcome! Hope your therapist appointment was beneficial. Small piece of advice: Don't stay in your head too long cuz If your head is anything like mine that can get a bit scary :afr. Set some goals, post them here and keep it moving!



Notus said:


> -go to my moms house to help her wash her cat sometime this weekend(not looking forward to this at all!)


Hi *NOTUS*! I take it this cat doesn't take to kindly to baths, :teeth


----------



## Steinerz

jook said:


> Hi *STEINEROFTHULE* and welcome! Hope your therapist appointment was beneficial. Small piece of advice: Don't stay in your head too long cuz If your head is anything like mine that can get a bit scary :afr. Set some goals, post them here and keep it moving!


Oh hi there, yeah it was interesting. Super anxiety the whole time. I froze a couple of times and some of the questions made me feel like a freak. For now I am hoping to get well enough to maybe enter the SA group she has.


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> Finally got that d*** Vit D! whoo hoo!!


Yay for getting the Vitamin D!  I need to get some more soon for when winter comes and there is only about 5 hours of daylight!

Tomorrow I intend to:

-bake something else with bananas and chocolate chips (I've got 3 bananas to use up and we've got 6 bags of chocolate chips when they were on sale)
-go for a walk! (I went today for 30 minutes so hopefully I can go again tomorrow)
-cleaning (my bathroom, vacuum, dusting)


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> Tomorrow I intend to:
> 
> -bake something else with bananas and chocolate chips (I've got 3 bananas to use up and we've got 6 bags of chocolate chips when they were on sale)


*MEC* you're gonna make me hunt you down if you keep enticing me with those bananas and chocolate chips pastries. If you haven't figured it out yet I love to eat! opcorn



SteinerOfThule said:


> Oh hi there, yeah it was interesting. Super anxiety the whole time. I froze a couple of times and some of the questions made me feel like a freak. For now I am hoping to get well enough to maybe enter the SA group she has.


*STEINEROFTHULE*, that's okay that u froze. It will get easier with time. And while SA can make you feel like a freak/alien, you are NOT a freak anymore than someone with a physical illness like diabetes is.

It sounds like you've got a good therapist, one with actual training in social anxiety, so consider yourself lucky in that sense. And, oh my, a group! Consider yourself double lucky. Speaking from experience, meeting others who share the same experience can be wonderfully therapeutic in and of itself. Hopefully your group will be doing some cognitive behavioral exercises with the emphasis on behavioral. The behavioral exercises can be extremely helpful.

So sounds like you're off to a good start. Just take it easy and be patient with yourself. Getting good therapy is half the battle already. Keep clipping along, STEINER -- cuz you're winning!!:boogie

As for the latter part of my day today, I went to a festival with my boyfriend and came home and did my hair (something on my list from a couple of days ago). So tomorrow I won't feel like such a beast with my hair looking all raggedy. Nothing like a new "do" to make a chick feel brand new


----------



## Steinerz

> STEINEROFTHULE, that's okay that u froze. It will get easier with time. And while SA can make you feel like a freak/alien, you are NOT a freak anymore than someone with a physical illness like diabetes is.
> 
> It sounds like you've got a good therapist, one with actual training in social anxiety, so consider yourself lucky in that sense. And, oh my, a group! Consider yourself double lucky. Speaking from experience, meeting others who share the same experience can be wonderfully therapeutic in and of itself. Hopefully your group will be doing some cognitive behavioral exercises with the emphasis on behavioral. The behavioral exercises can be extremely helpful.
> 
> So sounds like you're off to a good start. Just take it easy and be patient with yourself. Getting good therapy is half the battle already. Keep clipping along, STEINER -- cuz you're winning!!


Ah thanks jook, i'll continue to push along.


----------



## jook

I'm hesitant to post goals today because I don't FEEL like doing anything. But, here I go:

Today I intend to:

-go grocery shopping
-do UE claim for the week
-take blinds back to the store and get the right size
-read


That's it for me. I may go to a thrift store near the grocery store. May do something for sheer pleasure/entertainment later depending on what's happening around town.


----------



## blueingreen

Today's intentions:
-meditate
-tidy up my room
-read (maybe go to coffee shop)
-clean bathroom
-Maybe paint later
-Anxiety exposure
-Laundry
-Update my budget
-Dinner with parents
-Do autocad tutorial
-Write in my journal

Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> -bake something else with bananas and chocolate chips (I've got 3 bananas to use up and we've got 6 bags of chocolate chips when they were on sale) - :yes *In the oven right now!*
> -go for a walk! (I went today for 30 minutes so hopefully I can go again tomorrow) - :yes - *Walked 35 minutes today!*
> -cleaning (my bathroom, vacuum, dusting) - *I vacuumed and dusted but did not clean my bathroom.*


I also did 1 load of laundry and washed some dishes. Overall, a pretty good day I'd say.


----------



## dreel

timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > finish curio cabinet


:clap
You got the cabinet done :clap
Looks like you've been working away at that for a few days, and it has paid off 



jook said:


> Finally got that d*** Vit D! whoo hoo!! I didn't wanna pick it up because then I'd have to take it, lol. (I hate taking stuff). But to my surprise there was only 4 tablets and they only have to be taken once a week! 50,000 units each. That's my kind of pill! :clap


:clap for the vitamin D

My goals for this week:

*Every day:*
- initiate social contact with somebody, online or in person (_email, facebook, PM, whatever -- but something that's not just me replying. Work communication doesn't count_)
- answer emails within 36 hours of getting them (_they only get worse when I ignore them_)
- do a tiny bit of exercise (_ANYTHING counts here -- couple of sit-ups or a walk round the block is fine_)
- wash, take pills, wear clean clothes, brush hair (_something to tick off first thing in the morning_)
- do personal review, mood-tracking and goal-setting (_I have a nice little spreadsheet for this_)
- spend 10 minutes cleaning my apartment

*Over the week*:
- schedule at least one social event for the following week
- set up psychiatrist appointment
- go to the gym twice
- keep up with vocabulary: learn 100 words, and review the old ones
- cook at least 1 'proper' meal (_the long-term goal is to have people over for dinner, and I need to remove "I can't cook" as an excuse_)
- 40 hours' work on the job (_there are some more specific goals, but I think I'd better not spray them over the internet_)
- write 2 blog posts


----------



## jook

jook said:


> I'm hesitant to post goals today because I don't FEEL like doing anything. But, here I go:
> 
> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-go grocery shopping at least I got started. got more to do
> :|-do UE claim for the week just blew it off
> :yes-take blinds back to the store and get the right size
> :yes-read
> 
> That's it for me. I may go to a thrift store near the grocery store. May do something for sheer pleasure/entertainment later depending on what's happening around town.Didn't get to the thrift store but did get Chinese from my favorite spot and that was sheer pleasure!!


Today I intend to:
-do UE claim for the week
-read
-call job lead with info they need
-pick up some more food

Congrats to everyone for continuing to set those intentions, getting it done sometime, letting it go sometime, and being OK with however it goes ALL THE TIME knowing that _tomorrow's another day_!


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today's intentions:
> -meditate
> -tidy up my room
> -read (maybe go to coffee shop)
> -clean bathroom
> -Maybe paint later
> -Anxiety exposure
> -Laundry
> -Update my budget
> -Dinner with parents
> -Do autocad tutorial
> -Write in my journal


Today:
-Finish laundry/folding
-Meditate
-Write in my journal
-Read (maybe at library or coffee shop)
-Anxiety exposure
-Do autocad tutorial


----------



## SunshineRayy

I need a "schedule" like this for today. I like this thread.

Today's To Do list....
*Drink my morning coffee, the favorite part of my day
*Try to catch myself when I am negative thinking, and replace the negative thought with a positive one, even if it's difficult.
*Go to the mall with my baba so I can attempt to a)get out of the house and b)find a dress for my cousin's wedding that I'm super excited about!! (no sarcasm)
*Come home and make myself SIT DOWN AND PAY BILLS!
*Since everyone around me in my family apparently thinks they know _exactly_ what I'm going through even though they have no clue, and all keep hounding me to go back to work even though I still feel completely unreliable and unstable emotionally...I am going to get in touch with my boss and see if I can work a LITTLE bit this week or next week. Positive thinking: I really do need the money, it will get me out of the house, and nothing bad is going to happen.
*I told my friend I'd go over to her house and feed her kittehs while she was out of town. 
*Try to exercise even just a little bit; it's okay if I don't though since my depression makes me feel like my body is being weighed down with sandbags, and I've found that exercise tends to make my depression worse. ??

So yes, this is my plan for today.


----------



## timidSeal

Friday's intentions:
:yes > walk
:no > read
:no > vacuum and dust bedroom
:blank > volunteer work _- looked at it briefly_
My goodness, what did I do that day?? Oh, well...

Today's intentions:
> blog post
> read
> vacuum and dust bedroom
> volunteer work
> feed the birdies (cleaned the feeders last night)
> make something for dinner
> laundry


----------



## jook

SunshineRayy said:


> Hi SUNSHINERAYY and welcome! Hope you got through your goals for the day and hope you'll keep posting. It definitely helps when you're feeling depressed.


As for my day today:



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-do UE claim for the week
> :yes-read
> :yes-call job lead with info they need
> :yes-pick up some more food


Kept it simple and got it done!


----------



## blueingreen

blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -Finish laundry/folding
> -Meditate
> -Write in my journal
> -Read (maybe at library or coffee shop)
> -Anxiety exposure
> -Do autocad tutorial


Today:
-Shower
-Meditate
-Write in journal
-Return library book
-Autocad tutorial


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > blog post
:no > read
:no > vacuum and dust bedroom
:no > volunteer work
:yes > feed the birdies (cleaned the feeders last night)
:yes > make something for dinner _- rotisserie chicken from the store, burned the roasted brussels sprouts, but the tomato salad rocked
_ :yes > laundry

So, I did the easy stuff and had to force myself to do that. Makin' dinner was rough, thus the rotisserie chicken bought at the last minute.

Today's intentions:
1. volunteer work
2. vacuum and dust bedroom
3. workout - gonna try something different than walking today
4. read
< run to store for missing ingredient (sometime after #1)
< make dinner (at the appropriate time in the list...)

I'm prioritizing today 1-4 and I'm going *in that order*. I'm putting myself last, which sucks, but I know it's what I need to do today. No more putting these things off. Just Do It! I already have dinner planned, so I can time it properly: new recipe for pork tenderloin, roasted cauliflower, sauteed spinach (boosting the veggies and cutting the carbs per hubby's request). Actually, I'm missing an ingredient for that recipe, so throw a trip to the store in the list somewhere, ugh, I hate this prioritizing stuff. I'm gonna place it after #1 to make sure I get #1 done today.


----------



## timidSeal

Hi _*SunshineRayy*_! Welcome. You have a great list going!



jook said:


> As for my day today:
> Kept it simple and got it done!


Great job of getting it all done! You're on a roll.



blueingreen said:


> Today:
> -Autocad tutorial


Do the autocad - it's fun! I can lose myself in autocad for hours .


----------



## Anticipate

I have a lot of goals for today, but I will try to keep the list short so that way maybe I can actually get these things done!

1. Eat breakfast (I know it sounds simple, but when I'm stressed, I tend not to eat)
2. Pay overdue bills
3. Apply to at least one job
4. Go to therapy


----------



## jook

*TIMIDSEAL* you are some kind of cook! Wow, dinner at your house always sounds great. I'm planning on doing oven fried flounder today but gosh I'm just feeling like "blah". Didn't set any intentions today except go to an appointment this morn for a study I'm participating in. Other than that I've been laying around watching Sex in the City, playing on the computer and sleeping. So in trying to give it the ole' college try, today I intend to:

-cook flounder
-go to yoga
-read

It looks like I may be finally starting the job by next week that I mentioned on here a couple of weeks ago. I think that's got me feeling blue because it's not a job I'm excited about for several reasons.

When I get blue I allow it to be for awhile, and just accept this as the place I'm in and how I'm feeling for the moment. But then I try to move out of that place by putting my thoughts on what I want rather than brooding about what I don't want. Because every circumstance of our present lives, started with a thought. Thoughts are things. Someone once said, "every thought is a prayer." So we gotta watch those boogers and make sure we're "praying" for the right thing!


----------



## jook

Anticipate said:


> I have a lot of goals for today, but I will try to keep the list short so that way maybe I can actually get these things done!
> 
> 1. Eat breakfast (I know it sounds simple, but when I'm stressed, I tend not to eat)
> 2. Pay overdue bills
> 3. Apply to at least one job
> 4. Go to therapy


Hi *ANTICIPATE* and welcome! Starting out with a good breakfast is a good idea if you gotta pay bills. Just thinking about paying mine makes me tired :yawn. I wish you success in the goals you set for yourself today. Please post the results of your efforts. We got some nosey people on here (myself included) who really do wanna know :b


----------



## Anticipate

jook said:


> Hi *ANTICIPATE* and welcome! Starting out with a good breakfast is a good idea if you gotta pay bills. Just thinking about paying mine makes me tired :yawn. I wish you success in the goals you set for yourself today. Please post the results of your efforts. We got some nosey people on here (myself included) who really do wanna know :b


Hi Jook, thanks for your warm welcome!  So far, I have gotten all of my goals done except for applying for a job. I did, however, get a call for an interview for a job I previously applied for. And I am currently working on getting in a job application today.


----------



## jook

...and the results are in!



jook said:


> :no-cook flounder boyfriend brought dinner so flounder still in fridge
> :yes-go to yoga was very glad I did although I really didn't feel like it
> :yes-read reading a spiritual book that is very helpful





Anticipate said:


> I have gotten all of my goals done except for applying for a job. I did, however, get a call for an interview for a job I previously applied for. And I am currently working on getting in a job application today.


Way to do it, *ANTICIPATE*. Don't stop now - you're winning!


----------



## blueingreen

timidSeal said:


> Do the autocad - it's fun! I can lose myself in autocad for hours .


I wish I could. x_x for some reason it's so boring for me to learn.

What kind of stuff do you make in it?


----------



## SunshineRayy

Hi! Thanks so much Jook! I was actually going to post again the next day but got scared because I thought maybe I would be over-posting. But thanks for the invite, I will definitely put my to-do list up in the mornings now!

And yes I did accomplish most of the things I posted! *yessss!* 

Except paying bills. *nooooo* lol

xoxoSunshine


----------



## SunshineRayy

Anticipate said:


> I have a lot of goals for today, but I will try to keep the list short so that way maybe I can actually get these things done!
> 
> 1. Eat breakfast (I know it sounds simple, but when I'm stressed, I tend not to eat)
> 2. Pay overdue bills
> 3. Apply to at least one job
> 4. Go to therapy


UUUUUUUUUUUGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HEAR you on the overdue bills!!! :mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum Such a pain in the ***!!!!


----------



## SunshineRayy

Hi TimidSeal! Thank you so much for the welcome! 

Sometimes I feel like my to-do lists aren't long enough or like I should be able to do more during my days. But depression makes it difficult to feel like accomplishing anything, so as of right now I am just trying to take baby steps 

I love your avatar! SOOO CUUUUTE!


----------



## Anticipate

jook said:


> Way to do it, *ANTICIPATE*. Don't stop now - you're winning!


Thanks again for the encouragement, Jook!

Today's goals are:
1. Laundry (already started my first load)
2. Submit unemployment claim for this week
3. Work on recording job applications for unemployment office
4. Prepare for tomorrow's job interview

I realize that a lot of the stuff on this list is money or job related, but this is my life right now, since I am in a lot of debt. Hopefully at some point today I will be able to do something relaxing in addition to these things, I just didn't want to make my goal list too long.


----------



## jook

My intentions for today are:

-tend garden
-apply for jobs online
-reschedule job orientation next week
-look at writing
-cook fish
-look at Wells Fargo site for investment info
-juice apples & carrots
-read
-pay phone bill


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMIDSEAL* you are some kind of cook! Wow, dinner at your house always sounds great. ...
> It looks like I may be finally starting the job by next week that I mentioned on here a couple of weeks ago. I think that's got me feeling blue because it's not a job I'm excited about for several reasons.
> 
> When I get blue I allow it to be for awhile, and just accept this as the place I'm in and how I'm feeling for the moment. But then I try to move out of that place by putting my thoughts on what I want rather than brooding about what I don't want. Because every circumstance of our present lives, started with a thought. Thoughts are things. Someone once said, "every thought is a prayer." So we gotta watch those boogers and make sure we're "praying" for the right thing!


Aw, blushing! :blush Thank you. Dinner turned out great! Got another new recipe planned for tonight! I've noticed in the last few months I also let my depression sit for awhile and accept it. And definitely paying a lot more attention to my thoughts (vs avoid or deny).



blueingreen said:


> I wish I could. x_x for some reason it's so boring for me to learn.
> 
> What kind of stuff do you make in it?


Electrical drawings (but not since I lost my job). I like making things look nice- neat, legible, understandable etc (yeah, I'm a perfectionist!). What I like about software like autocad is I can envision how I want something to look and then I go about figuring how to accomplish it, learning new things along the way. It's nice too when people say, wow, how'd you do that? But I can see why you would think it's boring. Especially if you don't have a goal in mind or doing it for work or for others.



SunshineRayy said:


> Hi TimidSeal! Thank you so much for the welcome!
> 
> Sometimes I feel like my to-do lists aren't long enough or like I should be able to do more during my days. But depression makes it difficult to feel like accomplishing anything, so as of right now I am just trying to take baby steps
> 
> I love your avatar! SOOO CUUUUTE!


Aw, blushing again! :blush Thank you. I have the same problem as you with feeling like I'm not getting enough done. My to-do list in my mind is a mile long! My therapist just told me to prioritize better, so I've been trying to do that. I would say it helps a little. I need to accept that I can't do everything I want to do in life (need more hours on the clock!), so I at least need to do the things that are really important to me.



Anticipate said:


> ...
> I realize that a lot of the stuff on this list is money or job related, but this is my life right now, since I am in a lot of debt. Hopefully at some point today I will be able to do something relaxing in addition to these things, I just didn't want to make my goal list too long.


*Anticipate*, it's your list and you can put whatever you want on it and make it as long or as short as you want! Sometimes I like my list short so I can focus on the really important stuff and make sure I get it done. Hope you get to relax today.

Yesterday:
:yes 1. volunteer work _- woohoo! I got _#_1 done!_
:yes < run to store for missing ingredient (sometime after #1)
:yes < make dinner (at the appropriate time in the list...)
:no 2. vacuum and dust bedroom
:no 3. workout - gonna try something different than walking today
:no 4. read

Today's intentions:
> errands for others, the day is not my own :|
> dinner, another new recipe, crockpot general tso's chicken


----------



## MEC

Today (after work) I intend to:

-do 1 load of laundry
-pay a bill online
-send an email
-clean kitchen
-go for a walk

We'll see how much I can do, I have had almost a complete lack of motivation lately, especially at work.  It could be the medication I started taking about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> My intentions for today are:
> 
> :yes-tend garden
> :yes-apply for jobs online
> :yes-reschedule job orientation next week
> :no-look at writing
> :yes-cook fish
> :yes-look at Wells Fargo site for investment info
> :yes-juice apples & carrots
> :yes-read
> :yes-pay phone bill


I am so sure that today posting to this thread was the only thing that gave me the boost I needed to accomplish the things I did. I was literally hanging on by a (this) thread! Thank you to everybody who makes this thread so inspirational, positive and motivational. :group



MEC said:


> I have had almost a complete lack of motivation lately, especially at work.


Hang in there MEC...the weekends almost here and you can recharge your battery. Maybe you should let some of your "have-to-do's" go this weekend and just do what you wanna do. Whatever feels good to you. We all deserve to pamper and spoil ourselves from time to time.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> Today (after work) I intend to:
> 
> -do 1 load of laundry - :yes
> -pay a bill online - :yes
> -send an email - :yes
> -clean kitchen - :yes
> -go for a walk - :no


I'm happy with how my evening went. I didn't get out for a walk but that's ok.



jook said:


> Thank you to everybody who makes this thread so inspirational, positive and motivational.
> 
> Hang in there MEC...the weekends almost here and you can recharge your battery. Maybe you should let some of your "have-to-do's" go this weekend and just do what you wanna do. Whatever feels good to you. We all deserve to pamper and spoil ourselves from time to time.


I love this thread, so *jook*, thank you for starting it  . Your encouragement is appreciated. I may not post everyday but I always stop by and see how others are doing.
I am definitely looking forward to the weekend! On Monday morning I found out I won a contest I entered online a few weeks back for a $75 gift certificate to a website, so maybe this weekend I'll go to the site and decide on my prize!


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> I am so sure that today posting to this thread was the only thing that gave me the boost I needed to accomplish the things I did. I was literally hanging on by a (this) thread! Thank you to everybody who makes this thread so inspirational, positive and motivational. :group


This thread really helps me too. Thanks for starting it.


MEC said:


> I'm happy with how my evening went.


:clap

Yesterday:
:yes > errands for others
:yes > dinner, another new recipe, crockpot general tso's chicken _- this turned out ok, but I would do some things differently next time and it was super-healthy compared to the real thing_

Today's intentions:
1. volunteer work
2. walk
3. pay bills
4. call and find out why I haven't heard my graduation decision yet
5. vacuum and wash floor
6. do some kind of exercise
7. clean that bedroom some more

no dinner plans tonight, maybe a green salad?


----------



## blueingreen

timidSeal said:


> Electrical drawings (but not since I lost my job). I like making things look nice- neat, legible, understandable etc (yeah, I'm a perfectionist!). What I like about software like autocad is I can envision how I want something to look and then I go about figuring how to accomplish it, learning new things along the way. It's nice too when people say, wow, how'd you do that? But I can see why you would think it's boring. Especially if you don't have a goal in mind or doing it for work or for others.


That's cool. I'm in architecture (or I intend to be) so I'm learning it for that, but it's hard because I don't really have any specific project I'm working on... so I'm just doing tutorials and playing around with it.

Also I tend to prefer hand-drawing and being more loose with how I do things. So all the precision and neatness is sort of out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Anticipate

Anticipate said:


> Today's goals are:
> 1. Laundry (already started my first load)
> 2. Submit unemployment claim for this week
> 3. Work on recording job applications for unemployment office
> 4. Prepare for tomorrow's job interview


I wasn't able to post yesterday, due to a job interview. In terms of my goals from Wednesday, I did laundry, submitted unemploymt claim, did job application records, and started the job interview preparation. However, most of my interview prep I actually did Thursday morning right before my interview. I have no idea if I will ever hear from the interviewer again, so I need to send out more job applications.

Today's goals:
1. More laundry
2. Meet with career counselor
3. Prepare for the fast (Yom Kippur)
4. Apply to previously selected jobs
5. Send thank you note from yesterday's interview


----------



## timidSeal

Anticipate said:


> ...I have no idea if I will ever hear from the interviewer again...


Dontcha hate that when they give you no feedback? One thing you can do is just ask, "What is the next step in the interview process?" or "When can I expect to hear from you?"


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes 1. volunteer work
:no 2. walk _- I see that I'm neglecting myself again_
:yes 3. pay bills
:yes 4. call and find out why I haven't heard my graduation decision yet _- when I checked online, I saw my status had changed, so I waited until later in the evening and checked again and it was posted that I officially gradeeated!_
:yes 5. vacuum and wash floor
:no 6. do some kind of exercise _- I see that I'm neglecting myself again_
:yes 7. clean that bedroom some more
no dinner plans tonight, maybe a green salad? :yes

Today's intentions:
> walk
> answer an email
> run and empty the dishwasher
> enter some data
> vacuum bedroom
> read
> look into "The Work" - anyone try this before?
I have a lot more things I would like to get done today, but I'm trying to be realistic...


----------



## timidSeal

blueingreen said:


> ...I'm in architecture (or I intend to be) ...
> Also I tend to prefer hand-drawing and being more loose with how I do things. So all the precision and neatness is sort of out of my comfort zone.


Architecture, a blend of engineering and art. I always thought I should've done architecture since I have both traits, but I am more comfortable with the engineering side I guess. Sounds like you are more comfortable with the art side .


----------



## MEC

timidSeal said:


> :yes 4. call and find out why I haven't heard my graduation decision yet _- when I checked online, I saw my status had changed, so I waited until later in the evening and checked again and it was posted that I officially gradeeated!_


Congratulations *timidSeal!* :yay That's awesome! What did you take in school?

I haven't been walking much lately either, I walked last Saturday and again on Sunday but haven't been out since


----------



## jook

Congratulations on "gradeeating" *TIMIDSEAL* !! :teeth Whoooooooo-Hoo!!

Yesterday was just a drag of a day. I sunk to the bottom and sat there. I figured if I was gonna be down i'd do it well. And boy did I do it. The most I did all day was go to the store to get a shower curtain and left with bleach instead. Couldn't even get that right 

Today was a little more productive:

-went to doc's apptmt.
-finally went and got contacts (yeh!)
-paid bill
-returned call for a job I applied for
-vegged on comp playing scrabble for last couple of hours

Don't know what else I'll do this evening but I feel better today


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

*Hi Everyone.*

I've been thinking about posting to this thread. I've been reading some of the posts to try to get more comfortable with maybe posting my goals on here regularly.

I have the habit of starting to post on forums/message boards/online groups but don't continue with it. Years ago I posted for a bit in a group for acheiving goals and it did help but I don't remember why I stopped.

Not ready to post any goals yet. Maybe later.


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> Congratulations...





jook said:


> Congratulations...
> ... I figured if I was gonna be down i'd do it well. And boy did I do it ...


Thanks, ladies! 
*jook*, you can give yourself some credit for doing something well! Sometimes we just have to sit on the bottom even though we don't like the view. Glad you were able to get off the bottom and feel better 



Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> I've been thinking about posting to this thread. I've been reading some of the posts to try to get more comfortable with maybe posting my goals on here regularly.
> 
> I have the habit of starting to post on forums/message boards/online groups but don't continue with it. Years ago I posted for a bit in a group for acheiving goals and it did help but I don't remember why I stopped.
> 
> Not ready to post any goals yet. Maybe later.


Hi, *Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn*! Welcome to the thread. I know it takes a lot of courage, so I'm glad you were able to post your first post to the thread. Hopefully you'll be able to post goals. I know it's helped me lots! It's hard, but I try to remind myself that I post my goals to help me and it doesn't matter what others think about them. Kind of like writing a list at home, no one sees it but me. So I think that way sometimes so I don't get too anxious and not post. But the first post was the hardest and it does get easier the more I post here. As you've seen probably, the posters here are very encouraging and not judging 

Yesterday:
:yes > walk _- yay! finally!
_ :yes > answer an email
:yes > run _and_ empty the dishwasher
:yes > enter some data
:yes > vacuum bedroom _- well, this means first picking up, then who can vacuum without dusting? I think I need to not be so general when I put an item on the list but itemize all that goes into a task_
:yes > read
:yes > look into "The Work" _- this looks promising. I kind of like the way she puts things, very matter-of-fact-ly. Everything you need is available to download free if you don't want to purchase the book_

Today's intentions:
> walk
> call friend
> send email regarding Oct get-together
> clean out car
> clean some pictures
> hang those pictures back up
> read
> maybe do some other cleaning


----------



## timidSeal

Anticipate said:


> 1. Eat breakfast (I know it sounds simple, but when I'm stressed, I tend not to eat)


Hey, *Anticipate*, how's the breakfast eating going? I used to not eat when I was stressed, then somewhere along the way it turned into the opposite, eating when I'm stressed.


----------



## jook

Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> I've been thinking about posting to this thread. I've been reading some of the posts to try to get more comfortable with maybe posting my goals on here regularly.


Hi *ECCENTRIC* and welcome!:clap Glad you made your first post. It would be great to have you on board, but it's all up to you. What I think makes this goals thread a little different is the interaction between posters. We're all vested in encouraging and supporting each other make it through the daily grind of what can seem to us in our own lives as trivial and meaningless. But when you've got other people going "yay, you vacuumed your rug!" these simple accomplishments become more meaningful and noteworthy. Maybe you can give it a week and see if it's something that feels right for you 



timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> :yes > walk _- yay! finally!_
> :yes > answer an email
> :yes > run _and_ empty the dishwasher
> :yes > enter some data
> :yes > vacuum bedroom
> :yes > read
> :yes > look into "The Work"


Well, you ought to be mighty proud of yourself! I checked out THE WORK a few years ago. Interesting stuff.

As for me today:

-Went to a musical competition.

Still intend to:

-vacuum car /take seat covers off to wash
-finish putting up blinds (this means watch boyfriend do it)
-wash car

lots more I need to do but energy's low and don't wanna overwhelm myself...life ain't a sprint it's a marathon!


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

*Posting My First Goal.*



1. Go out to eat. I don't want to stay in all day so trying to get motivated to go out. Somedays the only thing that gets me outside is eating out! I'll eventually have to stop spending so much eating out because the credit card is climbing and climbing! :no I'm going for japanese food, the restaurant has a very good special on that I usually go for. 

Okay, I'm going to listen to some music on the net to get my mood lifted while I get ready to go out.

Does anyone else spend too much $ on eating out?

Later.


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

*Thanks Timid and Jook!*


----------



## jook

Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> Does anyone else spend too much $ on eating out?
> 
> Later.


:rofl:rofl:haha:teeth :teeth.......................ah, yeah.

You would not believe. My guy will plop down a good chunk eating out almost every weekend. I feel so bad about how much he spends that I started suggesting we get one large entre and split it. I'm not cheap but I hate wasting money frivolously. He on the other hand just doesn't get that. So I feel ya!


----------



## Thatguy55

Here's my intentions for today:

-To draw.
-Get in touch with an old female friend about going out some time
-Set some new goals for this week at college

The second one is going to be a tough one. I'll manage.


----------



## timidSeal

Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> 1. Go out to eat...
> 
> Does anyone else spend too much $ on eating out?


Congrats on your first goal! Yum, Japanese. I definitely spend a lot on going out to eat! Like, a lot! I would eat out all my meals if I could. But I do like to cook (just not all the time) so I've been trying to cook at home more (even though I would rather eat out). :sus


----------



## timidSeal

Thatguy55 said:


> Here's my intentions for today:
> 
> -To draw.
> -Get in touch with an old female friend about going out some time
> -Set some new goals for this week at college
> 
> The second one is going to be a tough one. I'll manage.


Welcome *Thatguy55*. Hope it goes well getting in touch with the old friend . If you feel like it, share with us how you handle the anxiety for that.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
[+] walk _- went to the zoo, so I'm counting that as walking_
[+] call friend
[-] send email regarding Oct get-together
[-] clean out car
[-] clean some pictures
[-] hang those pictures back up
[-] read
[-] maybe do some other cleaning

Today's intentions:
_really_ don't feel like doing _anything_ today, but I'll put a couple things down and see if I can get them done anyways...
> clean some pictures
> hang those pictures back up


----------



## MEC

Today I intend to:

-go for a walk! (I went yesterday for almost 45 minutes so I'm hoping to be able to go out again today)
-meditate for 10 minutes (thought I'd give it a try, I joined a group on this site where a video is posted every week and the intent is to meditate every day and post your progress etc. in the group)
-put papers away (papers haven't been getting put away lately, either thrown out or put in the appropriate file so my boyfriend and I are hoping to do this today, he is helping as some of the papers are his)
-wash my face twice (this may seem silly but right now I wash my face Mon - Fri morning before I go to work and I would like to wash my face morning and night everyday but can never seem to make it a habit)
-clean the kitchen

I'll leave it at that and anything else I get done will be a bonus!


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> -go for a walk! - :yes *went for almost 40 minutes!*
> -meditate for 10 minutes - :yes *this will be difficult, but I hope to keep at it!*
> -wash my face twice - :yes
> -clean the kitchen - :yes
> -put papers away - :no *got all the papers gathered together on the dining room table but did not sort them (either throw out or put away)*


I also did 2 loads of laundry and went out to do some grocery shopping!


----------



## Thatguy55

I was not able to do what I intended, but it's okay.

Here's todays intentions:

-Go to hospital appointment (This means catching 2 buses to get there and asking for a ticket I haven't asked for, I'm worried about that)

-Draw once again.

-Vacuum in my room.

As for asking that girl out, I kind of just decided against it. I jumped to the conclusion that she is busy with uni so I didn't want to bother her. Maybe I'll try again today.


----------



## Anticipate

timidSeal said:


> Hey, *Anticipate*, how's the breakfast eating going? I used to not eat when I was stressed, then somewhere along the way it turned into the opposite, eating when I'm stressed.


Hi TimidSeal, I've been eating breakfast a little more regularly lately. I find it's easier sometimes when I'm not working, since when I have a job, I'm so busy caught up in getting ready that I frequently skip breakfast. 
Today's goals are:
1. Call about medical bill which should have been billed to insurance
2. Laundry
3. Wash dishes
4. Call grandma
5. Take out garbages
6. Catch up on job applications (review printed job ads)


----------



## Thatguy55

Thatguy55 said:


> I was not able to do what I intended, but it's okay.
> 
> Here's todays intentions:
> 
> -Go to hospital appointment (This means catching 2 buses to get there and asking for a ticket I haven't asked for, I'm worried about that)
> 
> -Draw once again.
> 
> -Vacuum in my room.
> 
> As for asking that girl out, I kind of just decided against it. I jumped to the conclusion that she is busy with uni so I didn't want to bother her. Maybe I'll try again today.


Quoting my own post here.

Yes, I did my first goal today. I went to the hospital for my outpatients appointment, had minor anxiety as I'm able to control it now.

I was worried about which bus I needed to catch and where I needed to catch it, I usually get really worried about things I don't know how to do and this time was the same, however... I just stopped thinking about it and just did it. It went good, I talked to the receptionist for directions and also asked them for which bus led me back into my town. The guy that gave me directions through the hospital ended up taking me to the wrong place so that was fun working my way back around the hospital trying to figure out where to go, it was fun exploring with minimal anxiety for once.

Anxiety is not my main issue as it was when I first signed up to this place, it's my depression and my incredibly low motivation and interest in doing anything. It's hard to even brush my teeth on a morning because you feel there is no point.

That slight negativity aside, today has gone very well for me and now it's time to work towards those other two goals! 

Oh and @*timidseal*; I will let you know how it goes, I gave up yesterday but I'm going try it again and let you know how she responds!


----------



## Thatguy55

shiori123 said:


> Too lazy to go back and search for last week's post. I've almost finished my applications now. I have one more essay yet to do and it's the one I'm most worried about, but gotta get it done. I managed to get a job, albeit it has nothing to do with what I'm interested in, but I'm glad to have it nonetheless  I have an interview for a different job coming up, which I'm worried about for a few reasons. I guess I will see how it goes.
> 
> This week:
> -Finish that last application!
> -Email X and ask him if I can use him as a reference... Not sure what I will do about getting other references :/
> -Get papers ready for job orientation on Friday
> -Prepare for interview for other job
> -Find nice clothes to wear
> -Write thank you note to X
> -Get back into programming project
> -Play Zelda
> -Read my book


Sounds like you have a lot going on! Good luck with the essay and job interview! 

And have fun playing Zelda! Which Zelda are you playing?


----------



## timidSeal

Didn't get to post today. It was a very long day of helping other people, not at home. I'll have to catch up with everyone in the morning and start a new intention list.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> I also did 2 loads of laundry and went out to do some grocery shopping!


I haven't posted in a couple of days but that's exactly what I did on Sunday too! 2 loads of laundry and grocery shopping. OMG, our brains are syncing!:teeth



Thatguy55 said:


> Yes, I did my first goal today. I went to the hospital for my outpatients appointment, had minor anxiety as I'm able to control it now... it was* fun* exploring with minimal anxiety for once.


*THATGUY*, How "fun" gets in the same sentence as "anxiety" is totally beyond me :teeth
No, but I get what you're saying. You stayed present with the anxiety as an "observer". That is great! Putting distance between you and the anxiety in this way is the basis of Acceptance and Commitment Therapy. I don't know if you came to this on your own or you're getting some good therapy, but keep it up. It really does loosen the grip of anxiety. Good job!



Thatguy55 said:


> Anxiety is not my main issue...it's my depression and my incredibly low motivation and interest in doing anything. It's hard to even brush my teeth on a morning because you feel there is no point.


What you describe is exactly what this thread was started for. To help get out of the cycle of depression. I was in a deep hole when I started this thread and it really made a big difference and got me motivated and moving. So keep posting and getting it done one day at a time:clap



shiori123 said:


> I managed to get a job...I have an interview for a different job coming up.


Excellent *SHIORI*! It may not be the job you want but, hey, ya gotta eat, right? Good luck on the interview. 

Lately I'm having trouble organizing my thoughts enough to set daily goals although I am doing things. Mainly because I am actually set to start working the job I got a few weeks back beginning next week. So, I feel like I have so much I'd like to do before then that I kind of get paralyzed trying to prioritize what to do first. So right now it's easier for me to just wing it.

Unfortunately after next week I doubt I'll be able to post regularly due to long hours and probably exhaustion when I get home. I'll try to keep in touch though as much as possible. Keep it moving, guys!


----------



## Thatguy55

Today I need to survive through college, my depression is at it's absolute worst today but I think I'll manage.

I think today's intentions are;

-Finish personal statement or at least get some good help for it
-Remain calm in lesson

And hats about it for today, it's just a usual college day.


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

*Reporting Back!*

:lol



Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> 1. Go out to eat. I don't want to stay in all day so trying to get motivated to go out.


Did. :yes (Cute smiley) I usually go out daily but sometimes it takes me a while to get myself out the door. The meal special I wanted is only from 2:30 to 3:30 pm so had to get motivated to leave home by a certain time! I take the bus there and sometimes I've arrived too late and they don't take orders from 3:30 to 5? pm.

I find starting something the hardest part of a goal usually. Once I got out, I stayed out for at least 6 and a half hours!

On Sunday, my motivation was too low to post anything on here. I did, finally, register my cell phone online. I bought the cell back in June! I usually don't register stuff that I buy. Then tried to find solutions for a problem I've been having with this cell but found none. Ended up feeling frustrated and angry with the manufacturers. Felt too low on Sunday. I deal more with depression than anxiety.


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

*Hi Timid.*



timidSeal said:


> Today's intentions:
> _really_ don't feel like doing _anything_ today, but I'll put a couple things down and see if I can get them done anyways...
> > clean some pictures
> > hang those pictures back up


I've felt like that too many times. Good to see that you put down some goals even though your motivation was low. Were you able to do your picture goals?


----------



## glitterboy

>Therapy
>Grab coffee
>School work
>Finish "Good Omens"
>Stay calm
>Don't die

(It's an OCD thing. If I don't write "Don't die" at the end of every to do I'll be more panicy than usual [which is very panicy to begin with] Sorry if that is triggering to anybody out there or anything, it just makes me feel so much better. Sorry.)

Good luck to everyone today! Hope it's a good one.


----------



## timidSeal

Catching up...


MEC said:


> -wash my face twice


I have a problem making that a habit too :b



Anticipate said:


> Hi TimidSeal, I've been eating breakfast a little more regularly lately. I find it's easier sometimes when I'm not working, since when I have a job, I'm so busy caught up in getting ready that I frequently skip breakfast.


:clapthat's great news, *Anticipate*! I forget too when I'm caught up in getting ready.



Thatguy55 said:


> Anxiety is not my main issue as it was when I first signed up to this place, it's my depression and my incredibly low motivation and interest in doing anything. It's hard to even brush my teeth on a morning because you feel there is no point.
> 
> Oh and @timidseal; I will let you know how it goes, I gave up yesterday but I'm going try it again and let you know how she responds


That's a great plan to try again, *thatguy*! Giving up provides the instant feeling of relief, but I always feel rotten (about myself) when I give up. So I try to always try again. I hope you are successful . I always knew I had anxiety, but only was getting treated for depression until recently. Now I'm starting to see how big an issue my SA is for me and also how big a role it plays in my depression.



shiori123 said:


> I managed to get a job, albeit it has nothing to do with what I'm interested in, but I'm glad to have it nonetheless


:clapYou're accomplishing so many things, *shiori*. Congrats on getting a job.



jook said:


> Lately I'm having trouble organizing my thoughts enough to set daily goals although I am doing things. Mainly because I am actually set to start working the job I got a few weeks back beginning next week. So, I feel like I have so much I'd like to do before then that I kind of get paralyzed trying to prioritize what to do first. So right now it's easier for me to just wing it.
> 
> Unfortunately after next week I doubt I'll be able to post regularly due to long hours and probably exhaustion when I get home. I'll try to keep in touch though as much as possible. Keep it moving, guys!


*jook*, I am paralyzed just as you describe and for the same reason, feeling like I have so much I'd like to do. For me, it is really helping to take the time to prioritize and to post a few things. During the day I focus on those few things and try not to think of all those other things running on my mental to-do list. Then at the end of the day, I can say to myself I at least got some things done (there's evidence!) and didn't give in to the paralysis where it feels as though nothing gets done (even though I might have actually done some things...) We're gonna miss your cheery encouragement around here, but you gotta do what you gotta do. Hope the job goes okay and we're here rooting for you!



Thatguy55 said:


> Today I need to survive through college, my depression is at it's absolute worst today but I think I'll manage.


Hang in there, *thatguy*!



Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> On Sunday, my motivation was too low to post anything on here. I did, finally, register my cell phone online. I bought the cell back in June! I usually don't register stuff that I buy. Then tried to find solutions for a problem I've been having with this cell but found none. Ended up feeling frustrated and angry with the manufacturers. Felt too low on Sunday. I deal more with depression than anxiety.


I hope this week you have more motivation. It's kind of a vicious cycle: no motivation, no post, more no motivation... OR motivation, post, more motivation...



Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> I've felt like that too many times. Good to see that you put down some goals even though your motivation was low. Were you able to do your picture goals?


Nope, didn't get the picture goals done. Thanks for checkin in on me. I'll put them first thing (or second?) on my intention list for today.



glitterboy said:


> >Therapy
> >Grab coffee
> >School work
> >Finish "Good Omens"
> >Stay calm
> >Don't die
> 
> (It's an OCD thing. If I don't write "Don't die" at the end of every to do I'll be more panicy than usual [which is very panicy to begin with] Sorry if that is triggering to anybody out there or anything, it just makes me feel so much better. Sorry.)
> 
> Good luck to everyone today! Hope it's a good one.


Thanks *glitterboy*, hope it's a good one for you also. And for goodness sakes, don't die!


----------



## timidSeal

From Sunday:
:no > clean some pictures
:no > hang those pictures back up 
Instead I went to grocery store (a disaster experience) and made dinner and watched football.

Today's intentions:
> blog post
> clean some pictures
> hang those pictures back up
> call cable company
> walk
> arrange october get-together
> see if I can get some cleaning done


----------



## jook

Thatguy55 said:


> Today I need to survive through college, my depression is at it's absolute worst today but I think I'll manage.


*ThATGUY*, I commend you on keeping on even though you're in a deep funk. I so empathize with you as I remember trying to get through school depressed. Is there something that is particularly depressing you? Are you getting any counseling? I'm sure there's something for students at your school? In the meantime, be kind to yourself. Don't beat yourself up about the depression and find ways to give yourself some "ice cream" while you're not feeling well. It can be real ice cream (yah!) or any other indulgence that makes you feel even a little bit better good. This will refill your tank so you don't crash because depression will drain every ounce of your energy. So make sure to put some back. Good Luck!



Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> :lol
> 
> Did. :yes The meal special I wanted is only from 2:30 to 3:30 pm so had to get motivated to leave home by a certain time!


Good for you, *ECCENTRIC*! I like eating so much that it makes me happy just to know somebody else enjoyed a good meal!



glitterboy said:


> >
> 
> >Don't die
> 
> (It's an OCD thing. If I don't write "Don't die" at the end of every to do I'll be more panicy than usual [which is very panicy to begin with]


That is certainly a good intention, *GLITTERBOY* :clap Keep right on posting your intentions any way that feels right for you. It's certainly more important to set the intention rather than how you say it. Whatever works for ya! 



timidSeal said:


> *jook*, I am paralyzed just as you describe and for the same reason, feeling like I have so much I'd like to do. For me, it is really helping to take the time to prioritize and to post a few things....We're gonna miss your cheery encouragement around here, but you gotta do what you gotta do. Hope the job goes okay and we're here rooting for you!


Thanks *TIMIDSEAL* for the affirmation. It really does help to put down even one or two things. Also, I appreciate the sentiment, but as you said, gotta do what you gotta do. At least until I win the lottery :b

Here's what I've done today and what I intend to do

-Dr's apptmt. (my doctor is ordering all kinds of test these days, hence numerous appointments.)
-Go get blood drawn
-drop off referral
-post on SAS
-fill out paperwork for apptmt tomorrow
-season chicken (maybe cook)
-go to yoga


----------



## Kalliber

I will try to.. : < find a movie to watch


----------



## timidSeal

Hello, _*karenw*_ and _*Kalliber*_!

Yesterday:
:yes > blog post
:yes > clean some pictures
:yes > hang those pictures back up
:no > call cable company _- decided this needed to wait_
:no > walk
:yes > arrange october get-together
:no > see if I can get some cleaning done
A really down day for me. Lot's of TV watching. Hoping today is way better!

Today's intentions:
[ ] follow-up email
[ ] walk - but it's raining, so we'll see
[ ] chauffeur guest
[ ] me time


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Here's what I've done today and what I intend to do
> 
> :yes-Dr's apptmt. (my doctor is ordering all kinds of test these days, hence numerous appointments.)
> :yes-Go get blood drawn
> :no-drop off referral decided to do later
> :yes-post on SAS
> :yes-fill out paperwork for apptmt tomorrow
> :|-season chicken (maybe cook) started seasoning, didn't cook
> :yes-go to yoga


Today I intend to:

-Go to an appointment
-season chicken some more
-clean shower
-locate paper with directions for appmt tomorrow
-get clothes ready for tomorrow
-watch orientation video
-complete orientation exam
-return DVD to library



Kalliber said:


> I will try to.. : < find a movie to watch


What did you watch *KALLIBER*? Was it a good one? Welcome!



timidSeal said:


> A really down day for me. Lot's of TV watching. Hoping today is way better!


I'm hoping right along with you *TIMIDSEAL*. Try to have a good one!

Hi *KARENW* and welcome!


----------



## Thatguy55

jook said:


> *ThATGUY*, I commend you on keeping on even though you're in a deep funk. I so empathize with you as I remember trying to get through school depressed. Is there something that is particularly depressing you? Are you getting any counseling? I'm sure there's something for students at your school? In the meantime, be kind to yourself. Don't beat yourself up about the depression and find ways to give yourself some "ice cream" while you're not feeling well. It can be real ice cream (yah!) or any other indulgence that makes you feel even a little bit better good. This will refill your tank so you don't crash because depression will drain every ounce of your energy. So make sure to put some back. Good Luck!


It's a lot of hard work for sure.

I have actually seen a counselor and it went okay but we didn't really talk about depression at all, it was more for SA.
What I tend to do when I come home is to just watch my favourite people on youtube, they always lighten my day no matter how bad it has been.

I find it hard to pinpoint one thing that makes me depressed because it seems everything is depression for me, everyone I know makes me feel bad, everything I do makes me feel and my physical health is just making things even worse. The root of it all comes from past bullying and my inability to trust people.

Today, I made the choice not to go to college as I felt even worse than before and my health condition was bothering me a lot. I'm planning on dropping out or having an extended absence of sorts just to get my self better before I go back again. It feels too bad, I can't concentrate on any work at all so I thought the best thing to do was to just to stay away and get my self sorted before putting myself through more stress and hard work.

I'm going to write tomorrows intentions here as I had no intentions for today besides resting:

-Go to doctors and order prescription for meds
-Potentially make appointment to see doctor
-Take it easy once again and sleep through afternoon
-If health issue is still as bad, go to A&E (Emergency room)


----------



## Auroras

*Wednesday:
*
Go to the gym done
Call mom done
Fill online orders
Clean house
Groom dogs
Prep dinner
Start gta5
Sleep early (dentist appt tomorrow)


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

timidSeal said:


> I hope this week you have more motivation. It's kind of a vicious cycle: no motivation, no post, more no motivation... OR motivation, post, more motivation...
> 
> Nope, didn't get the picture goals done. Thanks for checkin in on me. I'll put them first thing (or second?) on my intention list for today.


Thanks for the encouragement . I noticed you got the picture goals done, good for you! :yes


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

jook said:


> Unfortunately after next week I doubt I'll be able to post regularly due to long hours and probably exhaustion when I get home. I'll try to keep in touch though as much as possible. Keep it moving, guys!


Good luck with your new job.  I'll miss your posts. Thanks for your kind words to me so far!


----------



## jook

And the stats are in!



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-Go to an appointment
> :yes-season chicken some more
> :no-clean shower I'll save this for the weekend perhaps
> :yes-locate paper with directions for appmt tomorrow
> :yes-get clothes ready for tomorrow
> :no-watch orientation video
> :no-complete orientation exam
> :yes-return DVD to library


I was a steady little beaver today, and got the most important stuff done. Got an early morn tomorrow. Gotta start training for new job at 8am in the morn. Getting back into the routine of getting up early and having to be somewhere is so not feeling like a joyous occasion right now. Besides that, I ain't that thrilled about the job. To be honest I'm hoping to get this other job I'm going on an interview for after this training tomorrow. Send good strong positive vibes my way! Chant, burn some sage, whatever it is you do. I REALLY want this other job.



Thatguy55 said:


> I have actually seen a counselor and it went okay but we didn't really talk about depression at all, it was more for SA...Today, I made the *choice* not to go to college...I'm planning on dropping out or having an extended absence of sorts just to get my self better before I go back again.


*THATGUY* I highlighted "choice" in your quote because I really like the way you put that. You're not beating yourself up about not going to class but instead using empowering language showing that you _made a decision_ to take care of yourself instead of pushing yourself beyond what you're able to handle right now. If you feel dropping out is what you need to do then follow your instinct and take care of yourself above and beyond all else. It doesn't mean you've failed, you're just readjusting by making the "choices" you think are right for you. That being said, maybe you should see a counselor to help with the depression as you try to set a new trail.

@*ECCENTRIC*, thanks! I'll miss posting and all you guys too. But I'll try to post as much as I can.

Tomorrow I intend to:
-Go to training in the am for job#1
-Go to interiew for job#2
-Watch orientation video for #1
-Do exam after watching video
-Walk with G

_You don't have to have a great day, just have the best one you can!_


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

Auroras said:


> *Wednesday:*
> 
> Go to the gym done
> Call mom done
> Fill online orders
> Clean house
> Groom dogs
> Prep dinner
> Start gta5
> Sleep early (dentist appt tomorrow)


Hi, I'm kinda new to posting in this thread. How did your goals go? What's gta5? Hope you felt good about what you got done. :yes


----------



## Thatguy55

Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> Hi, I'm kinda new to posting in this thread. How did your goals go? What's gta5? Hope you felt good about what you got done. :yes


He means Grand Theft Auto 5


----------



## Kalliber

Umm make food


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> ...
> I was a steady little beaver today, and got the most important stuff done... Send good strong positive vibes my way! Chant, burn some sage, whatever it is you do. I REALLY want this other job.
> 
> Tomorrow I intend to:
> -Go to training in the am for job#1
> -Go to interiew for job#2
> -Watch orientation video for #1
> -Do exam after watching video
> -Walk with G


<<_chanting and burning sage_>> Way to go on gettin the important stuff done! You're going to need that walk today after all that work stuff! Good luck with the interview!


----------



## timidSeal

Kalliber said:


> Umm make food


Umm Yum, what did you make?


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
[-] follow-up email
[+] walk _- it stopped raining_
[+] chauffeur guest
[-] me time

Today's intentions:
[ ] follow-up email
[ ] walk
[ ] feed the birds
[ ] call mom - it's her birthday


----------



## WhyEvenBother

Finish my classes (I do online school, almost done anyway), Look at different careers (I have no idea what I want to study in college), Call my sis make sure she's doing ok (Her cat died recently ) and do a little writing!


----------



## WhyEvenBother

timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> [-] follow-up email
> [+] walk _- it stopped raining_
> [+] chauffeur guest
> [-] me time
> 
> Today's intentions:
> [ ] follow-up email
> [ ] walk
> [ ] feed the birds
> [ ] call mom - it's her birthday


Hope you get everything done! That's nice that you call your mom, that's very kind of you!


----------



## Auroras

Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> Hi, I'm kinda new to posting in this thread. How did your goals go? What's gta5? Hope you felt good about what you got done. :yes


Hi, welcome! My goals were half-way met due to change of plans. I do get a "high" upon achieving my tasks so this thread is perfect for me. Thanks for asking! 



Thatguy55 said:


> *He* means Grand Theft Auto 5


You missed an "S"


----------



## Kalliber

timidSeal said:


> Umm Yum, what did you make?


Quesadillas xD * gives


----------



## Thatguy55

Today feels better than the rest of the week, maybe because it is friday but hooray anyway.

Here's yesterdays intentions and how they went: (Green means yes, red means no)


*Go to doctors and order prescription for meds*
* Potentially make appointment to see doctor*
* Take it easy once again and sleep through afternoon*
*If health issue is still as bad, go to A&E (Emergency room) **(No need to go)*

Yesterday was a much better day personally, felt really bad after I got home as I usually do but it went okay. Had a bit of a scare when I ordered my prescription because I don't have enough medication so by the time I get it I'll have run out already :afr

Anyway, here are *todays intentions:*


Tidy up room a little
Phone helpline if depression get's bad again
Listen to album I've been meaning to listen to
Play guitar
Paint, or do some drawing
That's it for today, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Fonts

I guess I'll give this a try .

Today: 
- Get some of my classwork done for next week
- Get out and go for a walk
- Play some guitar/bass 
- Stay positive throughout the day


----------



## MEC

Fonts said:


> I guess I'll give this a try .
> 
> Today:
> - Get some of my classwork done for next week
> - Get out and go for a walk
> - Play some guitar/bass
> - Stay positive throughout the day


Welcome Fonts! :wel I hope you find this thread as useful / beneficial as I do!

Going for a walk is always among my goals too. I seem to be only able to manage it on weekends which is better than nothing. I'm going to look for some Youtube videos that I can do over the winter when it's too cold to go out walking.


----------



## timidSeal

Kalliber said:


> Quesadillas xD * gives


thx  it's delicious



Thatguy55 said:


> Today feels better than the rest of the week...
> 
> 
> *If health issue is still as bad, go to A&E (Emergency room) **(No need to go)*
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyway, here are *todays intentions:*
> 
> 
> Tidy up room a little
> Phone helpline if depression get's bad again
> Listen to album I've been meaning to listen to
> Play guitar
> Paint, or do some drawing



*thatguy*, glad things are feeling better, yay for Friday! I notice the ER didn't make today's list. Is that because your feeling better or is it because you're avoiding it? Taking care of your health is so important! I'm not always the best at making it important, but I've been trying to.



Fonts said:


> I guess I'll give this a try .
> 
> Today:
> - Get some of my classwork done for next week
> - Get out and go for a walk
> - Play some guitar/bass
> - Stay positive throughout the day


Welcome, *Fonts*! What are some things you do to help you stay positive? I've been feeling mighty negative lately, I could use some suggestions. A walk usually helps me a little and I try to do that every few days at least. I wish I could get myself to walk every day...

Yesterday:
[-] follow-up email _- oops, forgot
_ [-] walk
[+] feed the birds
[+] call mom - it's her birthday _- it was hard, but I did it and kept it brief_

Today's intentions:
[ ] follow-up email 
[ ] walk
[ ] shower
[ ] write letter
[ ] vacuum and wash floor
[ ] laundry


----------



## Icyfeather

Well I did everything I wanted to do yesterday and today, so I guess tomorrow:
[] Wake up not at a late time.
[] Go outside and do something there
[] Do some homework
[] Try to feel happiness and not be depressed
I guess I'll try to go accomplish those goals.


----------



## Thatguy55

@*timidSeal*: I've gotten over my anxiety related to going to the doctors and all that, I have no problem with going to ER for any problem. The reason I felt the need to go was for a reason I'm being treated for, I felt it wasn't feeling right so I was going to head back into ER to get it checked out, the following day it seemed to have eased off so I decided to relax and take it easy.

Yesterday was an okay day, starting to feel much better with my depression now even though I had a brief downfall yesterday, I managed to actually talk my self out of feeling bad which is quite impressive. I had a few problems in my mind that were making my depression ease it's way back into my head but I figured them out with the power of positivity and they seemed to slowly dissolve back into my conscious thoughts without putting up a fight, that led to the depression easing off for the time being.

Here are yesterdays intentions and how well they went:


*Tidy up room a little*
*Phone helpline if depression get's bad again*
*Listen to album I've been meaning to listen to*
*Play guitar*
*Paint, or do some drawing*
I once again didn't feel the need to call a helpline, but I still get the feeling that if I just call it will make my life a little easier. Hopefully today I will take the plunge.

I also did move a few bits around in my room then I got distracted and forgot all about it..

Here's todays intentions:


Paint some more
Research into some depression self help stuff
_Phone the helpline_
Write a list of long and short term goals in journal
Start writing in journal again.
The reason the "Phone the helpline" goal is in italic, is because it's only a possibility, I don't plan on it being a definite plan due to how I might feel during the day.


----------



## jook

Hi Everyone!



timidSeal;1066793378 Good luck with the interview![/QUOTE said:


> shiori123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the interview! Let us know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes to you both. However, the interview I went to on Thursday didn't pan out. They said they would notify candidates they are interested in by Friday. Well, Friday came and went without a call to little 'ole me . I interviewed with them a year ago and knew they were very "selective" but I thought I had figured out how to win them over. No such luck. Boo, hoo.
> 
> However, I did start another job on Thurs, before that interview. It's not the job I want and I'll need the Lord and all his Angels to help me stay positive about it. I'm not one to stay on a job I really don't like. So, here I go taking it a day at a time.
> 
> Hi *WHYEVENBOTHER* and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Fonts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll give this a try .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi *FONTS*. Welcome! It won't hurt a bit. Promise.
> 
> 
> 
> Icyfeather said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did everything I wanted to do yesterday and today...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi *ICYFEATHER* and welcome! Way to work it!
> 
> As for me today:
> 
> Yesterday was my 2nd day on the job. One thing I don't like is the shifts are extremely long. I can do anything for a little while but not much for a long time, lol. Anyway, today is Saturday and I just feel like vegging so that's what I'm gonna do. Fortunately laundry's done, got leftovers to eat, house is in reasonable shape. So, I can veg guilt free! Have a great one everybody!!
Click to expand...


----------



## timidSeal

At annual meeting I don't want to be at with poor connection on my phone, but I'm going to try posting...

Yesterday:
yes - follow-up email
no - walk (BOO!)
yes - shower
yes - write letter
yes - vacuum and wash floor
yes - laundry

Today's intentions:
> have a "talk" with a person
> have a "talk" with another person
> laundry
> relax and have some fun!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> *Wednesday:
> *
> Go to the gym
> Call mom
> Fill online orders work-in-progress
> Clean house done
> Groom dogs done
> Prep dinner done
> Start gta5 done
> Sleep early (dentist appt tomorrow) done


*Saturday:*

Unload and load dishes done
Wipe down windows done
Make lunch done
Greet newbies on SAS done
Attend SAS Saturday Night Dance Party :b done
 Make bed
Tidy work room
Create inventory on FB
Go to church
Work on sweater
Maybe clean stove and play video games


----------



## Fonts

Ah, I forgot to come back and fill in!

I'll use the format you guys seem to mostly be using, thanks for the welcomes by the way!

- Get some of my classwork done for next week
- Get out and go for a walk
- Play some guitar/bass 
- Stay positive throughout the day

Managed to achieve most of them. Didn't manage to get out for the walk though.. Today was unfortunately not as good. Here are my goals for tomorrow.

- More schoolwork that needs to get done
- Possibly go meet up with an old friend??
- Wake up before noon :b
- Eat healthier.. depressing days lead to me eating.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:blank > have a "talk" with a person _- started a small talk, more needed_
:yes > have a "talk" with another person _- pointless_ 
:yes > laundry
:no > relax and have some fun! _- not at all __
_
Today's intentions:
> make a big giant master list
> go to church
> go for a walk
> go to grocery store
> clean the litter
> finish the laundry
> start shredding papers
> call for garbage pick up
> finish reading book


----------



## Thatguy55

Definitely starting to feel a bit better now, introducing old hobbies and interests of mine back into my daily routine to help distract me from negative thoughts and my depression, it seems to be working.

Here's yesterday's intentions and how they went:


*Paint some more*
*Research into some depression self help stuff*
*Phone the helpline*
*Write a list of long and short term goals in journal*
*Start writing in journal again.*
Yeah so as you can see, even though it was a better day, I didn't manage to do what I said.. Only because I actually forgot about them. I get distracted with other things very easily, that's probably why I got no work done at school.

Anyway, here are today's intentions:


Complete painting
Go to grand parents house (And don't hide upstairs)
Have a bit of "Fun" when I'm in the house alone 
Pre order new Dream Theater album


----------



## Kalliber

1. Go to work and avoid this dude at work, make him stop following me

2. Try not to feel bad about whatever happens at work

3. Come home, watch tv, eat, take care of dogs, get on kik with my bud


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> *Saturday:*
> 
> Unload and load dishes done
> Wipe down windows done
> Make lunch done
> Greet newbies on SAS done
> Attend SAS Saturday Night Dance Party :b done
> Make bed done
> Tidy work room done
> Create inventory on FB work-in progress
> Go to church done
> Work on sweater still need to do this
> Maybe clean stove and play video games
> View attachment 27442


*Sunday:*

Make bed done
Fold laundry
Shower
Go to local Hot Air Balloon Festival
Be lazy and relax DONE!


----------



## MEC

Hi Kalliber! :wel Hope you managed to have a good day at work!

My intentions for today:

- get out for a walk
- meditate for 10 minutes
- write a list of everything I need to do so that it's all in one place and easier for me to see exactly what I need to do (no matter how small)
- do some cleaning/laundry
- try to be in a more positive mood tonight (I always seem to get in a bad mood :bah on Sunday nights when I realize that tomorrow is Monday and the start of five days of getting up early and going to work)


----------



## Thatguy55

Yesterdays intentions:



*Complete painting*
*Go to grand parents house (And don't hide upstairs)*
*Have a bit of "Fun" when I'm in the house alone *
*Pre order new Dream Theater album*
I totally forgot to pre order new CD, and it comes out tomorrow so screw it, I'll just order it and await patiently.
Yesterday went okay, bit of depression throughout the day but it was okay by the end of the day. Had a few issues in my head so I sat down and thought them through, figured them out and alleviated my anxiety a little.

Already half way through today, but I have some small intentions:


Create blog to use as journal
Go pick up prescription from doctors (Fingers crossed this goes okay)
Remain calm and think positively whilst getting medication
Email tutor about my upcoming absence for this week.
Pretty dull day, getting anxious about going to doctors for prescription because of this nightmare of an experience a few months back, stupid receptionists not knowing what they were talking about and screwing up at their own job, blaming me in the process, then I got home feeling lightheaded and stressed, then I passed out and damaged my back 

I swear those receptionists are the worst I've ever seen, except for one old lady there.


----------



## timidSeal

Thatguy55 said:


> Definitely starting to feel a bit better now, introducing old hobbies and interests of mine back into my daily routine to help distract me from negative thoughts and my depression, it seems to be working.


That's a great idea you have, glad it's working for you.



Kalliber said:


> Try not to feel bad about whatever happens at work


Hope you were successful at not feeling bad!



Thatguy55 said:


> Pretty dull day, getting anxious about going to doctors for prescription because of this nightmare of an experience a few months back, stupid receptionists not knowing what they were talking about and screwing up at their own job, blaming me in the process, then I got home feeling lightheaded and stressed, then I passed out and damaged my back


Sorry you hurt yourself! It's frustrating dealing with people who do not do their job well and also blame the wrong person. One thing you can do is remember they own that and not to take it personally. It's hard to not feel bad when someone says it's your fault even when you know it's not your fault. It's also hard (for me at least) to not lash out at them. But I try not to.

Yesterday:
no > make a big giant master list _- worked on, but not done_
yes > go to church
yes > go for a walk
yes > go to grocery store
yes > clean the litter
yes > finish the laundry
no > start shredding papers
yes > call for garbage pick up
yes > finish reading book

Today's intentions:
> make a big giant master list
> start shredding papers
> walk
> therapy appt
> hair appt
> nails
> make tomato salad
> marinate and cook pork chops
> blog post
> research phones for the deaf
> send email


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - get out for a walk - :yes *Wanted to get a couple of small things at Staples so decided to walk there. Not as long as if I had just gone out for a walk, but it was better than nothing.*
> - meditate for 10 minutes - :no
> - write a list of everything I need to do so that it's all in one place and easier for me to see exactly what I need to do (no matter how small) - :yes
> - do some cleaning/laundry - :yes *Did 2 loads of laundry and ran the dishwasher*
> - try to be in a more positive mood tonight (I always seem to get in a bad mood :bah on Sunday nights when I realize that tomorrow is Monday and the start of five days of getting up early and going to work) - *So so on this, wasn't as bad as it can be but yet not great either*


Not a bad day I guess. I am disapointed with not meditating. I had done it every day for the past 7 days so was hoping to continue, will try and do this tonight.

Today after work I intend to:

- work on appln. for Gov't job I want to apply for
- clean kitchen
- try to go walk, even if it's just a short one


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> *Sunday:*
> 
> Make bed
> Fold laundry done
> Shower done
> Go to local Hot Air Balloon Festival this was really fun
> Be lazy and relax


*Monday:*

Greet SAS newbies done
Call mom done
Whip up quick lunch
Upload photos
Continue work on sweater
Manage business back-end
Walk trail
Feed, potty, & groom dogs

Still need to post a pic to my SAS album (dragging my feet on that one).


----------



## kagalive1985

Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> \? What's gta5? . :yes


Grand theft auto 5, video game


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - work on appln. for Gov't job I want to apply for - :no *It has to be submitted on Friday so must start working on it tomorrow!*
> - clean kitchen - :yes
> - try to go walk, even if it's just a short one - :no *My plan was to come home from work change and go right out for a quick walk, but I was very hungry when I got home so I thought I'd have a snack, go on the computer quickly, and then go. You can guess how that turned out!*


I also:

- meditated for 10 minutes 
- put away laundry that was on the drying rack from this weekend.


----------



## Thatguy55

Not a bad day yesterday, everything seemed to go to plan and I'm feeling a noticeable amount of improvement in the depression department. I felt unusually anxious though yesterday when I was out, I felt that I had gotten over that feeling but I was shaking and trembling whilst waiting at doctors even though I had previously gotten over that feeling.

Here's *yesterdays intentions*:


*Create blog to use as journal*
*Go pick up prescription from doctors (Fingers crossed this goes okay)*
*Remain calm and think positively whilst getting medication*
*Email tutor about my upcoming absence for this week.*
I technically did everything I said I'd do for yesterday except for the last one which I just did before writing this post, but it's on the following day so it kind of doesn't count. However, I only forgot about and didn't put it off or anything so it's not a big deal.

Here's* today's intentions*:


Make appointment at doctors
Buy new Dream Theater album! 
Do a little cleaning
Start a new painting project
And that's it for today, can't think of much else I want to do now I don't have to go to college.


----------



## timidSeal

Looks like everyone is doing well at getting intentions done! Yay us!

Today's intentions:
> make a big giant master list _- worked on some more but not done
_ > start shredding papers
> walk
:yes > therapy appt
:yes > hair appt
:yes > nails
:yes > make tomato salad
:yes > marinate and cook pork chops
> blog post
:yes > research phones for the deaf
> send email
_also ended up stopping at two stores (ick) and taking care of the animals, that's an every day thing_

Today's intentions:

> walk
> blog post
> send email
> make a big giant master list 
> start shredding papers
> pick up clutter
> type up notes from therapy appt
> hang clock
> make dinner (prob have to go to store for this)
> empty dishwasher


----------



## lampshadesonfire

I agreed to go along with a friend to a meeting for the university newspaper. As I haven't spoken to people in days, I am quite nervous. I hope I won't have to speak up in public. This might be the start of something good though, joining the newspaper will maybe get me in touch with new people and embellish my CV.


----------



## MEC

Today after work I intend to:

- meditate for 10 minutes
- work on appln. for Gov't job I want to apply for

Going to leave it at that for tonight. I really need to get started on that application.


----------



## jook

Hi All: I haven't posted in a few days. Partly because I've been working, but also because when I'm working, I don't like the pressure of too much structure when I'm off. Does that make sense to anybody? But anyway, I've been getting things done but at the rate of about one thing a day, lol. That hardly makes for a list. But anyway...

Hi to the newbies!!* KALLIBER*,* KAGALIVE*, and *KELLYLITERARY *and welcome!

Congratulations *SHIORI *!!

Hi *TIMIDSEAL !! *I see your porkchops and I'll raise you a beef roast (hah! that's what I made for dinner tonight!)

*THATGUY, *you're really doing a great job, chuggin' right along. Regarding the getting anxious when you thought you had "gotten over that feeling"; I had a doctor explain to me that even when you your social anxiety recedes, you will have moments that are like relapses or setbacks and it'll hit unexpectantly. (Had a similar occurrence today myself). The worst thing to do is to thing that means you haven't gotten better. Just notice it, accept it and don't freak out about it. Let it roll in and out like the tide and it will happen less and less. You're doing great!

As for me tomorrow, I'm off so I think I'll:

-put curtains on new rods
-check on line seriously for new job
-look at my "hot file" and see what needs tending
-luxuriate, blow time on the computer, read, get out in the sun, or whatever else the *bleep* I wanna do!

_*Much success and self-satisfaction to you all!!*_


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - meditate for 10 minutes :yes
> - work on appln. for Gov't job I want to apply for :no


Working on the appln. didn't happen . . . again. My boyfriend and I both had a terrible sleep last night and ended up sleeping for probably an hour and a half this evening. Woke up at 9pm, made something quick to eat, had a shower, and by that point didn't feel like starting to work on it. 

:sigh


----------



## Thatguy55

Today is pretty much already over so there will be no intentions till tomorrow morning, here's how yesterday went.


*Make appointment at doctors*
*Buy new Dream Theater album!* (Did it today instead of yesterday)
*Do a little cleaning*
*Start a new painting project*
I did it again, I got lazy and forgot to clean and do something creative. It's okay though because I now have my doctors appointment, my fate has been sealed away by the doctors so to speak.

Eh what the heck, here is what I expect to do tomorrow:


Return to the hospital
Buy book for someone
Relax
Watch some new anime


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> Hi *TIMIDSEAL !! *I see your porkchops and I'll raise you a beef roast (hah! that's what I made for dinner tonight!)


*jook*, haha- I made the beef roast Sunday! Enjoy your day off and do whatever you want 



shiori123 said:


> So, at least I tried. In the meantime, I'm just going to go with the other less desirable job, and take a much needed mental break. Which sounds actually pretty nice.


Yes, *shiori*, great job trying! Sounds like it wasn't meant to be and the needed mental break sounds like a great plan!



MEC said:


> Working on the appln. didn't happen . . .


*Mec*, you can do it! Just Do It! Git er dun! I know you can, yes you can!

Yesterday:
yes > walk _- 2.5 miles today 
_ yes > blog post
yes > send email
no > make a big giant master list 
no > start shredding papers
no > pick up clutter
yes > type up notes from therapy appt
no > hang clock
yes > make dinner (prob have to go to store for this)
yes > empty dishwasher 
also: washed a load of kitchen towels, went to store for dinner stuff, stretched (i get tight after a long walk), took care of animals, started a new book called _Boundaries_. It was sitting on my shelf, never read, but after the discussion at the therapy appointment, I decided to finally read it!

Today's intentions:
> make a big giant master list 
> start shredding papers
> pick up clutter
> hang clock
> another short blog post
> walk or exercise
> make something pumpkin, like bread or cookies

I'm trying to get these things done that have been hanging on my list too long. Gotta do em. So pumpkin bread would be a bonus if there's time.


----------



## LauraInTheSky

I like this thread.


Today I intend to:

-Shower and actually get dressed and presentable
-Finish all my laundry
-Wash wall
-Take the pup for a walk (nervous about this)


----------



## MEC

Hi LauraInTheSky, :wel

I like this thread too! I have found it very helpful! I wish you luck on your intentions today.

After work today my intentions will be the same as yesterday:

- meditate for 10 minutes
- work on appln. for Fed. Gov't job I want to apply for (must do this as it has to be in on Friday!) I think I may be putting this off because just the thought of telling my current work that I would be leaving is already causing me anxiety (and I'm obviously nowhere near having the job, I don't even have an interview as I haven't filled out and submitted the application yet! ) I could not even get an interview, but just thinking about giving my boss my two weeks notice is stressing me out!


----------



## MEC

timidSeal said:


> *Mec*, you can do it! Just Do It! Git er dun! I know you can, yes you can!


Thanks for the encouragement *timidSeal!* Much appreciated! 



MEC said:


> - meditate for 10 minutes :yes
> - work on appln. for Fed. Gov't job I want to apply for


I did work on the application, but only a little bit. I have a headache, which definitely didn't help as it made it hard to focus on either answering the questions or writing the cover letter. I have tomorrow after work and Friday after work to do this so I'm hoping I feel more like working on it then.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Yesterday's results...
> 
> :|-put curtains on new rods
> :|-check on line seriously for new job
> :yes-look at my "hot file" and see what needs tending
> :yes-luxuriate, blow time on the computer, read, get out in the sun, or whatever else the *bleep* I wanna do!
> 
> _*Much success and self-satisfaction to you all!!*_


I actually had two appointments yesterday morn that I forgot about when I posted intentions the night before. So I got more done than it looks like.

Today I intend to:

-juice green stuff
-call paint store re: will it hurt that I used regular paint on my furnace
-get form signed and notarized for apptmt. tomorrow
-slice and freeze bananas for smoothies
-get shower curtain/take wrong curtain rod back to Walmart
-pick up odor eliminator from Home Depot



shiori123 said:


> So my interview did NOT go well lol. But I'm okay with that... at least I tried. In the meantime, I'm just going to go with the other less desirable job, and take a much needed mental break. Which sounds actually pretty nice.


Great job *SHIORI* - you're not beating yourself up about the interview and you recognize the "undesirable" job might be better for you at this time anyway. Way to go!



timidSeal said:


> *jook*, haha- I made the beef roast Sunday!


OK, so I've been one-upped again by MISS "IN-YOUR-FACE" *TIMIDSEAL :kma*



timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> yes > type up notes from therapy apt
> 
> ...started a new book called _Boundaries_. It was sitting on my shelf, never read, but after the discussion at the therapy appointment, I decided to finally read it!
> QUOTE]
> 
> TIMID, I commend you for all you got done yesterday. You've picked up your activity quite a bit lately after the slump you were in. Must mean you're feeling better :clap. I wanted to commend you particularly on how much effort you're putting into therapy. That kind of effort should get you some results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timidSeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mec*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timidSeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> , you can do it! Just Do It! Git er dun! I know you can, yes you can!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ditto @*MEC*, you can do it! Doesn't have to be perfect as you write it. Just get everything down then you can go back and clean it up. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> LauraInTheSky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi *LAURAINTHESKY* and :wel! I hope you'll keep posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> MEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> After work today my intentions will be the same as yesterday:
> 
> - meditate for 10 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey *MEC*, you seem to meditate quite often. I have tried off and on to do this for years. Do you mind sharing your practice since you seem able to stick to it.
> 
> All right, guys. Let's kick some (bleep, bleep)!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Andriod18

have really been liking this thread  . gonna see if it works for me

today:
- buy groceries
- deposit check
- watch video(s) from online course
- do affirmations / creative visualization
- go to class
- buy textbooks
- send college souvenirs to family
- go to a club meeting on campus ( really nervous about this one, first time going)


----------



## timidSeal

LauraInTheSky said:


> I like this thread.
> Today I intend to:
> -Shower and actually get dressed and presentable
> -Finish all my laundry
> -Wash wall
> -Take the pup for a walk (nervous about this)


Hi *LauraInTheSky*, how'd you do with your intentions? Did the pup walk go ok?



jook said:


> -juice green stuff
> -slice and freeze bananas for smoothies
> . . .
> TIMID, I commend you for all you got done yesterday. You've picked up your activity quite a bit lately after the slump you were in. Must mean you're feeling better :clap. I wanted to commend you particularly on how much effort you're putting into therapy. That kind of effort should get you some results.
> . . .
> All right, guys. Let's kick some (bleep, bleep)!!


*jook*, way to go with the healthy stuff. I haven't tried juicing yet, how do you like it? What kind of green stuff?
Thanks for noticing my efforts. I got the "you're not pulling your weight" lecture, so it kinda kicked me in the pants. I am feeling a little better, don't know why exactly. Could be a change in attitude, could be all my walking, could be the turmeric "tea" I started drinking. I am working hard on trying to feel better with all the therapy stuff and really am looking for results. Feeling depressed is so painful.
Today, I've got my kicking boots on!!



Andriod18 said:


> have really been liking this thread  . gonna see if it works for me
> 
> today:
> - buy groceries
> - deposit check
> - watch video(s) from online course
> - do affirmations / creative visualization
> - go to class
> - buy textbooks
> - send college souvenirs to family
> - go to a club meeting on campus ( really nervous about this one, first time going)


Hi *Andriod18*! College can be so much work. How'd it go getting your intentions done?

Yesterday:
:yes > make a big giant master list _- done!_
> start shredding papers _- this is getting old (like 5 years old)_
> pick up clutter
> hang clock
:yes > another short blog post
:yes > walk or exercise _- did both!_
> make something pumpkin, like bread or cookies

Internet kept going down yesterday and the day just got away from me. I had to run to store for dinner ingredients, something I wasn't counting on. But well worth it- had BLT's and they tasted amazing! That only happens for a short time each year when the garden stand tomatoes are perfect. I. am. not. cooking. tonight!! I also read a little more in the new book.

Today's intentions:
> walk
> start shredding papers
> pick up clutter
> hang clock
> read

I think I'll hold off on the pumpkin baking. I just don't want to go to the store again, grrrrr. Today is a grocery-store-free day. :boogieIt's getting late in the day already, but maybe I can sneak in some tv watching while shredding papers. :yes


----------



## jook

Andriod18 said:


> have really been liking this thread  . gonna see if it works for me
> 
> today:
> 
> - go to a club meeting on campus ( really nervous about this one, first time going)


Hey there *ANDRIOD*. Glad you decided to jump in, Welcome! First, let me say you are doing a fabulous job just being in college with SA. Speaking from experience, that can be very strenuous. If I knew then what I know now, I would have gotten into therapy to have some support while trying to complete this astronomical task. I hope you have that kind of support in your tool kit. You should look up "Acceptance and Commitment Therapy" (ACT). There are workbooks for it that you can use on your own. Teaches a great way to handle anxiety provoking situations, like the meeting you're going to.

What's important is that you ARE going rather than avoiding. And this is what you need to keep reminding yourself of, before, during and after. If SA kicks in during the meeting, say to yourself "I'm here" and feel the pride in those two simple words. And however it goes, DO NOT beat yourself up about it. Just keep reminding yourself, "I felt the anxiety and did it anyway." That's what ACT teaches you. How to feel the anxiety and do it anyway. Gosh, I did not mean to go on so much! It's just that my heart really goes out to you guys who are trying to get through school, remembering what it was like for me.



timidSeal said:


> *jook*, way to go with the healthy stuff. I haven't tried juicing yet, how do you like it? What kind of green stuff?... I am feeling a little better...could be the turmeric "tea" I started drinking.


*TIMIDSEAL*, I make green juices using what else...greens! It doesn't matter what type - collards, kale, turnips, spinach - but with spinach being so thin it takes a whole lot of spinach to make a little bit of juice. Today I used the stems of turnips, collards and kale from a green medley I cooked the other day. And then I just threw in a few things I had in the fridge like green pepper, celery and a tomato. So this one wasn't totally green. And then for a little zing I put in a piece of onion and 2tsp of garlic juice and added kale powder before drinking. I know it doesn't sound appealing but really it ISN'T, lol. I won't even lie. But don't let that dissuade you because lot of folks add green apples (less sugar) to their green juices to make them more appealing. You could do that too.

Enough about my healthy stuff what about yours? Please tell me about the turmeric tea! What form is it in (bags/leaves/powder) and where do you get it. I love turmeric. I put it in most vegetables or beans that I make. It's very good for you. Something else that has a lot of health benefits is good ole' fashioned apple cider vinegar. I've started putting it in my teas to get the same acidic taste I use to get from lemons or limes. I also started using it on my face as an astringent. If you don't know about it already look it up. Check it out on Earth Clinic (earthclinic.com - I think). Whoo-Hoo for Healthy Habits!!


----------



## LauraInTheSky

Ugh /: I decided to tackle the dog walk first but couldn't bring myself to do it. Because of this I was in a bad mood with myself and got nothing else done.

I did have a shower.
And I did SOME laundry.

I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## jook

LauraInTheSky said:


> Ugh /: I decided to tackle the dog walk first but couldn't bring myself to do it. Because of this I was in a bad mood with myself and got nothing else done.
> 
> I did have a shower.
> And I did SOME laundry.
> 
> I will try again tomorrow!


Hi *LAURAINTHESKY*. What a great job! You got two things done you "intended" to do. No beating yourself up allowed.:no Just keep setting the intention until you get it done. You get 365 tries a year :b It's not a contest, and it's not a race. you get it done when you get it done. Better to take tiny steps than none at all. Great job!


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

:| Been feeling more depressed lately.......maybe since Fri. Feeling too little motivation, a lot of indifference and apathy. The load I carry just gets to be too much, with very little help from others. Maybe I need to.........don't even want to type anymore.


----------



## Auroras

Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> :| Been feeling more depressed lately.......maybe since Fri. Feeling too little motivation, a lot of indifference and apathy. The load I carry just gets to be too much, with very little help from others. Maybe I need to.........don't even want to type anymore.


Sorry to hear that. Is there something that can take your mind off of depression? Divide your load one at a time but most importantly take care of yourself first. Hugs.


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> :ditto @*MEC*, you can do it! Doesn't have to be perfect as you write it. Just get everything down then you can go back and clean it up. Good luck!
> 
> Hey *MEC*, you seem to meditate quite often. I have tried off and on to do this for years. Do you mind sharing your practice since you seem able to stick to it.


Well, despite all the encouragement I have decided to not go further with the application I was trying to fill out. I just left it too long and it was causing me too much anxiety to try and get it finished in time. My plan to make sure this doesn't happen again is to keep a better eye on the CDN Government job site so I know sooner when I job I want to apply for is posted. That way I can work on it a little bit each day and it won't be too much to do all at once. Slightly disappointed, but there will be other jobs that come up. I will keep your advice in mind for next time *jook*!

As for the meditation, I just started that on the 15th of September. I joined a group on this site that someone started and each week he posts a video for a different type of meditation (this is the second week). I had heard that meditation is good for anxiety so I wanted to give it a try. I have done it every day since the 15th except for one, which is pretty good I think. I wonder if I'm doing it right but I'm going to keep going with it.

I had wrote a list the other day of things I want to get done and tonight I did one of the things on the list, which was to hand wash the headband I use when I wash my face (to keep my bangs off of my face). Not a big task, but still, it was something I could cross off my list.


----------



## Thatguy55

Yesterday was yet another boring day for me, not much going but here is my update

Yesterdays Intetions:


*Return to the hospital*
*Buy book for someone*
*Relax*
*Watch some new anime*
I did everything! I also gave to charity whilst I was out in town as well as smile at the nice lady at the store behind the counter, she was damn cute. The charity thing was really awkward because I have an odd way of talking with people that I know and sometimes that pours out by accident when talking to strangers about something. Just imagine me going up to some old lady and saying "Yes, as a matter of fact I do have some of that fresh coin cash moneys in my pocket"

Yeah..

Here's today's intentions:


Practice guitar
Listen to some music
Remain calm and positive
Think about story ideas for animation


----------



## Andriod18

timidSeal thanks for the warm welcome. i completed most of my intentions yesterday so i'm feeling good this morning 

jook thanks for your welcome and your advice! it helped me get through the club meeting  . I will look more into ACT when i get the chance

yesterday:
+ buy groceries
+ deposit check
+ watch video(s) from online course
+ do affirmations / creative visualization
+ go to class
- buy textbooks / send college souvenirs to family (bookstore was super crowded since it was the first day of classes)
+ go to a club meeting on campus :boogie

the club i went to seemed cool. I was really nervous but I stayed the whole time and was actually able to talk to 2 people so i feel really good about that. It motivated me to try to talk to more people the next time i go.
----------------------
today:
- do affirmations / creative visualization
- buy textbooks / souvenirs
- fix my bike
- go to library, find books on mindfulness and ACT
- hang out on campus (want to become more comfortable with being around a lot of people)


----------



## Natallie

Hi!  I thought I would join in since this seems like a fun and encouraging way to get slightly intimidating tasks done. Since it's evening here now I decided to make a list for tomorrow instead:
- Go for a walk (I really need to get some air, have been feeling 'looked in' 
- Do some laundry (no this is the really scary one, I just recently moved to this apartment and I haven't met my neighbours yet, and they're male and that doesn't make it easier since I have a hard time feeling comfortable around them, and they do their laundry all the time)
- Do some grocery shopping (this is the second scariest one, I have only been in that store once before. And it's really small and this is a tiny community where everyone seems to know each other, and I embarrassed myself last time I was there&#8230
- School work (now this is a task that I can actually do in the comfort of my home, so I appreciate that)
- Get my mail, was supposed to do this today but one of my neighbours was running in and out all the time&#8230;
- Take out the trash 

So we have to wait and see how that goes, oh and the school work is actually a preparation for an oral presentation that I'm supposed to do on Wednesday in front 10 people&#8230;.:afr


----------



## MEC

Hi Natallie :wel

I hope you like this thread. I know I do. I find it keeps me motivated to get things done and reassures me that it's ok if I don't as there are many more days to get it done! 

Go for a walk is on my list a lot, although I can only seem to manage it on the weekends, by the time I get home from work I just don't usually feel like going. 

Good Luck on your Oral presentation. Let me know how it goes. I know I used to hate those when I was in school and would be very relieved when it was over.


----------



## sansd

What I've done today:
- Made a decision not to try to stay enrolled in class this semester (I am sad about this, and the decision was still made later than it should have been, but at least I made it before the _very_ last minute when my inaction would have just made it for me?)
- Ran a load of dishes
- Got a few groceries

I was going to list a few things I'd still like to do tonight, but then I realized it was nearly midnight. I won't try to sleep until I feel more tired, but I don't want to start doing laundry or anything at this point. If I manage to get some sleep, perhaps I'll post goals tomorrow.


----------



## Natallie

Thanks for the welcome MEC!  That was what I thought, because I find it much harder to ignore something that you were going to do, if other people know you're going to do it. For example if I text a friend and say that I'm going to the grocery store, then I feel pushed to actually do it! I love taking walks, and I can walk around for hours but I just find it very awkward to just walk around, I would feel much more comfortable if I had to walk to the store or if I had a dog because then my walking would have some sort of purpose, and I wouldn't just be wandering around like some idiot&#8230; :um
I hate the oral presentations more than anything, and this is the first time that we're not allowed to have a script so I'm scared that I will just forget everything&#8230;And I'm in a new class so I don't know anyone yet&#8230; :afr


----------



## Andriod18

yesterday:
+ do affirmations / creative visualization
- buy textbooks / souvenirs
+ fix my bike (took longer than expected :/)
- go to library, find books on mindfulness and ACT
+ hang out on campus (relaxed in the quad for an hour before class  . it was really crowded)
----------------------
today:
- do affirmations / creative visualization
- buy textbooks / souvenirs
- go to library, find books on mindfulness and ACT
- buy things for my kitchen (maybe?)


----------



## MEC

Happy Saturday Everyone! :yay

Didn't get to sleep in as much as I would have liked because I had a Chiropractor appointment but that's ok, there's still tomorrow!

Today I intend to:

- Meditate for 10 minutes
- Do 1 or 2 loads of laundry
- Clean Kitchen
- Look for flights home for Christmas and fill out form to submit to work (they will cover a portion of it)
-Call cell phone company as my contract is up next week to see about a new phone/plan/local number (since they don't yet have a store here I can go to)


----------



## jook

I don't know what happened!! I wrote a post last night but I must've somehow forgot to actually hit the submit button before getting off the computer. So when I got on today, no post from yesterday. Gotta stop thinking about too many things at once...staying in the present takes practice, practice, practice. Anyway I'm excited cuz after weeks and weeks of putting on my list off and on "get a shower curtain" I finally got one!!:yay
You have no idea how much this means to me. The one I had was beginning to look like some kind of laboratory experiment, lol. Sorry, gross I know. I'm trying to embarrass myself into not letting that happen again :teeth

Other than that, went to Yoga early this morning. That was great!

I'm only working a couple of days a week currently. I worked last Wednsday and I have to work tomorrow (Sunday). I'd have more money working more for sure but I'm kind of enjoying this lazy schedule. There's just always so many other things I wanna do besides work! I really need to grow up.:|

Just wanted to say...anybody who's seen my post to *ANDROID* about ACT, 
might wanna seriously consider checking it out if you need some solid, practical help for SA (I see you're getting the books ANDROID, great!). But I also wanted to add that Drexel University offers free ACT therapy for 12 weeks on SKYPE. You can google "Drexel social anxiety study" to get to it. They do one group of participants for 12 weeks then start another. So you have to keep checking to see when they're seeking subjects. I went through the program. It's very good. No, I'm not "cured" but much better.

So, for the rest of the day, I'm gonna stare at my shower curtain. When I get tired of doing that I'm gonna stare at it some more :b

Tomorrow it's a 12 hour day at work, Oh joy.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Meditate for 10 minutes :yes
> - Do 1 or 2 loads of laundry :yes *Did 2 loads!*
> - Clean Kitchen :yes *Didn't get to washing dishes (there is not that many), but I ran the dishwasher and wiped the counters so I'm calling it done.*
> - Look for flights home for Christmas and fill out form to submit to work (they will cover a portion of it) :no
> -Call cell phone company as my contract is up next week to see about a new phone/plan/local number (since they don't yet have a store here I can go to) :yes *Got a local phone number and have a new phone in the mail, will need to wait until I get the new phone to see about a new plan.*


Tomorrow I intend to:

- Meditate for 10 minutes
- Go for a walk
- I signed up for this: http://www.doyouyoga.com/challenge/ so I hope to start tomorrow (not sure if I'll be able to do it everyday but we'll see)
- Delete unnecessary files from my computer
- Switch over my jewelry boxes from my current one to my new one
- Look for flights home for Christmas and fill out form to submit to work (they will cover a portion of it)


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> Tomorrow I intend to:
> 
> - I signed up for this: http://www.doyouyoga.com/challenge/ so I hope to start tomorrow (not sure if I'll be able to do it everyday but we'll see)


Hey* MEC*, I signed up for this too. Thanks for the link!


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> Please tell me about the turmeric tea! What form is it in (bags/leaves/powder) and where do you get it. I love turmeric. I put it in most vegetables or beans that I make. It's very good for you. Something else that has a lot of health benefits is good ole' fashioned apple cider vinegar. I've started putting it in my teas to get the same acidic taste I use to get from lemons or limes. I also started using it on my face as an astringent. If you don't know about it already look it up. Check it out on Earth Clinic (earthclinic.com - I think). Whoo-Hoo for Healthy Habits!!


Turmeric "tea" is not really tea. After reading up how curcumin is as good as prozac (I'm allergic to prozac) for depression, I thought I'd give it a try. The study I read used a much higher dose than I am. I think it's available in capsule form. I just use a half teaspoon powdered organic mixed in some warm unsweetened organic coconut milk. You can use any kind of milk you like and add other spices like, cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, cayenne. You can sweeten it any way you like- stevia, maple syrup, honey. It's a little hard to drink since it's gritty, but I still enjoy it. It's a treat for only 45 calories + sweetener.



MEC said:


> - I signed up for this: http://www.doyouyoga.com/challenge/ so I hope to start tomorrow (not sure if I'll be able to do it everyday but we'll see)


I signed up too. I don't do yoga (not that I never have...) so I'm looking forward to checking this out.

I missed a few days posting. Here's some things I did. Walked or exercised every day. Spent time with my daughter that I really enjoyed. Did some necessary errands. Got the dog groomed. Went to a funeral. This was hard as it involved socializing and _two_ days of it. An evening of visitation and service followed by the second morning of burial and lunch. The second day I really did not want to go since I was so wore out from the day before. I went of course, it was family and I had to. At least the anxiety was worse before than during.

Today's intentions:
> cook something (been eating out the last two days)
> catch up on blog reading
> walk


----------



## Andriod18

yesterday:
+ do affirmations / creative visualization (since i've been doing this pretty much consistently I won't keep posting it)
+ buy textbooks / - souvenirs
+ go to library, find books on mindfulness and ACT (I checked out "The Worry Trap" by Chad Lejeune and "You Are Here" by Thich Nhat Hanh)
- buy things for my kitchen (maybe?)
----------------------
today:
+ read 1 or more chapters of each book
+ apply for jobs (EXTREMELY NERVOUS, i've never had a job before  )


----------



## Natallie

Yesterday:
- Go for a walk (I really need to get some air, have been feeling 'looked in' 
- Do some laundry (no this is the really scary one, I just recently moved to this apartment and I haven't met my neighbours yet, and they're male and that doesn't make it easier since I have a hard time feeling comfortable around them, and they do their laundry all the time)
- Do some grocery shopping (this is the second scariest one, I have only been in that store once before. And it's really small and this is a tiny community where everyone seems to know each other, and I embarrassed myself last time I was there&#8230
+ School work (now this is a task that I can actually do in the comfort of my home, so I appreciate that)
+ Get my mail, was supposed to do this today but one of my neighbours was running in and out all the time&#8230;
+ Take out the trash
So I only did three things on my list yesterday I'm having a cold right now and did not feel like it was such a good idea to go out. But I will probably go grocery shopping tomorrow since my fridge starts to get empty 

Since it's late here I'm going to do a tomorrow list instead:
- Grocery shopping
- Do some laundry
- Make some delicious hot chocolate 
- Start doing my other school work (it never ends!)


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Meditate for 10 minutes :yes
> - Go for a walk :yes
> - Day 1 of 30 Day Yoga Challenge :yes
> - Delete unnecessary files from my computer :no
> - Switch over my jewelry boxes from my current one to my new one :yes
> - Look at flights home for Christmas & fill out form to submit to work :no *I need to get on this, hopefully I can get it done this week!*


I also:

- did 1 load of laundry and put away the laundry that was on the drying rack that I did yesterday.
- ran the dishwasher



jook said:


> Hey* MEC*, I signed up for this too. Thanks for the link!





timidSeal said:


> I signed up too. I don't do yoga (not that I never have...) so I'm looking forward to checking this out.


*jook* and *timidSeal*, that's great you signed up as well! I wasn't able to get all the poses like her but that's ok, it is just Day One!


----------



## jook

Quote:
Originally Posted by *timidSeal*  
_Turmeric "tea" is not really tea. After reading up how curcumin is as good as prozac (I'm allergic to prozac) for depression, I thought I'd give it a try. I just use a half teaspoon powdered organic mixed in some warm unsweetened organic coconut milk. You can use any kind of milk you like and add other spices like, cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, cayenne. You can sweeten it any way you like- stevia, maple syrup, honey. _

*TIMIDSEAL*, in your recipe is that 1/2 tsp of turmeric or curcumin? And I supposed you'd get it from a health food store, right?

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jook*  
_Tomorrow it's a 12 hour day at work, Oh joy._

Yep, made it through another grueling day of monotony on a 12hr shift. Although yesterday wasn't so bad.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Andriod18*  
_+ go to library, find books on mindfulness and ACT (I checked out "The Worry Trap" by Chad Lejeune and "You Are Here" by Thich Nhat Hanh)
----------------------
today:
+ apply for jobs (EXTREMELY NERVOUS, i've never had a job before  )_

*ANDROID*, I'm glad you're following up on mindfulness and ACT. In my opinion it's a great way to try to live your life in all circumstances. I'd never heard of Thich Nhat Hanh so I looked him up. He's written several interesting books from the eastern perspective on living in the present moment. Thanks for sharing.



Natallie said:


> Yesterday:
> -Go for a walk (I really need to get some air, have been feeling 'looked in'
> -Do some laundry (no this is the really scary one, I just recently moved to this apartment and I haven't met my neighbours yet, and they're male and that doesn't make it easier since I have a hard time feeling comfortable around them, and they do their laundry all the time)
> -Do some grocery shopping (this is the second scariest one, I have only been in that store once before. And it's really small and this is a tiny community where everyone seems to know each other, and I embarrassed myself last time I was there&#8230
> +School work (now this is a task that I can actually do in the comfort of my home, so I appreciate that)
> +Get my mail, was supposed to do this today but one of my neighbours was running in and out all the time&#8230;
> +Take out the trash
> So I only did three things on my list yesterday I'm having a cold right now and did not feel like it was such a good idea to go out. But I will probably go grocery shopping tomorrow since my fridge starts to get empty
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi *NATALIE* and :wel. Congratulations on at least getting out to take out your trash and get the mail. Sounds like running into neighbors causes you some anxiety. So good job on taking those tiny steps. Hope you have success on taking that walk, getting the laundry done and grocery shopping. You're doing fine. You don't have to take big leaps, even tiny steps will keep you moving along and that's the plan. Just keep moving!
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MEC*
> _I also:
> 
> *jook* and *timidSeal*, that's great you signed up as well! I wasn't able to get all the poses like her but that's ok, it is just Day One! _
> 
> MEC, I haven't tried the yoga yet. I'm wondering how easy it's going to be to look at my laptop screen and follow along at the same time. I don't have a large monitor. But we'll see. Again, thanks for sharing!
> 
> My intentions today are:
> 
> -go to study apptmt
> -call doc about test results
> -meet P for game of Scrabble
> -at least look at the Doyouyoga.com site that MEC shared (maybe try it)
> -input job search info on UE site


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMIDSEAL*, in your recipe is that 1/2 tsp of turmeric or curcumin? And I supposed you'd get it from a health food store, right?


Turmeric (the root that contains curcumin). I didn't get it at a health food store, but I'm not sure which store I found it at. I think it was a high-end grocery store. They happened to have a lot of organic spices/herbs. It was in the regular spice/herb section. Even though they isolated the depression benefits to the curcumin component, I've been hearing more and more that it's better to use the component in it's natural state rather than isolating it. Like broccoli. You need to actually eat the broccoli, it's not helpful to take a pill of whatever it is in there that's good for you. I don't know, I don't spend a ton of time researching this stuff, but it makes sense to me.

Yesterday:
:yes > cook something _- burgers and corn on the cob_
:yes > catch up on blog reading
:yes > walk _ - six days in a row!_

Today's intentions:
> blog post
> drive guest to work and 
> pick up guest from work
> make BLT's for dinner
> laundry
> day 1 of yoga
> pick up around the house from the weekend laziness

Internet keeps going down...


----------



## MEC

timidSeal said:


> :yes > walk _ - six days in a row!_


Yay *timidSeal* for walking six days in a row! :clap Since I've tried to start walking more two days is the best I could do.

Didn't post intentions this morning but this is what I did:

- Meditate for 10 minutes
- Day 2 of the 30 day Yoga Challenge
- 1 load of laundry

I was hoping to look for flights tonight but it just didn't happen. :sigh Don't know why I keep putting this one off, I really need to get it done.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday did not go as planned:
:no > blog post
:yes > drive guest to work and 
:yes > pick up guest from work
:yes > make BLT's for dinner
:no > laundry
:no > day 1 of yoga
:no > pick up around the house from the weekend laziness

Today's intentions:
> Cable guy's coming to fix the internet
> blog post
> laundry
> day 1 _and_ 2 of yoga
> pick up around the house
> pay bills


----------



## Andriod18

have been busy with school and errands so didn't get to post last time :/ . i've also been reading the books that i checked out last time and they've been pretty helpful so far! 
jook thich nhat hanh is an amazing author. i really liked his book "peace is every step" 
----------------------
today:
+ do laundry
- apply for more jobs
- relax in the quad
- read a chapter of each book
- go to club meeting, try to talk to more people, and pay membership fee
- study


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

Hey everyone.

Feeling tired, yea I didn't get enough sleep last night. Went to bed after 3 am and got out of bed after 12 pm. I'm listening to a motivational song right now while I type this. It's a Hindi song on youtube with english subtitles. YAHHH! for english subtitles. hehe. I don't relate to all the words though. 

Okay, this is my second time for listing intentions in here.

My Intentions for Tues 1 October:

1. Eat lunch. I sometimes only eat dinner.
2. Make dinner at home, maybe.
3. 'B'. I'll keep this one private, it's a daily habit I want to have.
4. Give rent cheques: For my place, for 4 months.
5. Water: 3 glasses or more.
6. Floss
7. Use mouthwash
8. Journaling: I have a lot of thoughts in my head that I want to put 
down on paper! :roll , Topic: My decreased motivation thatI've noticed
from Fri 20 to Sat 29 Sept. Found info on the net that I want to 
process also. Come up with some solutions! :yes 
9. Grocery shopping, maybe.

I'm only putting down intentions that I find challenging to do, not stuff that I'm motivated enough to do on my own. 

Had to turn off the motivating song for a bit while I type this, it's distracting me! :lol 


It's already 2:40 pm. :| Feeling cold, gotta warm up and then go! :lol 

Hope everyone has a great day! :boogie


----------



## MEC

*Sigh . . .*

Well tonight was pretty much a fail.

I had a horrible day at work today (at one point I had to go stand in the washroom because I was starting to cry). I had wanted to look for flights tonight but I pretty much have done nothing. I did meditate for 10 minutes though, so that's something I guess. Didn't do Day 3 of the Yoga Challenge because as of right now I haven't received the email with the video in it, however if I really wanted to do it I think I could have gone to Youtube and found it there. Like I said though after the day I had any plans I had for tonight were basically shot. So overwhelmed right now. :cry

:sigh


----------



## AceEmoKid

-Go to sleep after this post
-wake up 30 minutes before 9:00am class to allow ample time to walk across campus and "wake up" mentally
-do my research paper for history of animation WITHOUT distraction until 11:00am class
-study for math 
-attend math class at 2:00pm
-catch up on all missed readings and notes for sociology
-work on non-verbal storyboard final draft
-do information literacy module 3 if time available
-take some chillaxing time, but monitor time. stay idle no more than an hour at once,then get down to work


----------



## rikkie

Today it's mostly school stuff!
-Math (done)
-Biology (done)
-Culinary Arts (done)
-Catch up on Monday and Tuesday's biology work as well as today's (done)
-Math work for today/study
-Lit work for today (done)


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday was another really bad day, don't know how I managed to do these things:
:yes > Cable guy's coming to fix the internet
:yes > blog post _- took two days, but I got it done_
:yes > laundry _- two loads, more to go_
:yes > day 1 _and_ 2 of yoga _- I can't bend like this, but I'll keep trying_
:blank > pick up around the house _- not all done
_ :yes > pay bills

Today's intentions:
> volunteer work
> errands (all day, not looking forward to this)


----------



## jook

Thanks for the turmeric tea explanation *TIMID *and congratulations on your consistent walking. Sorry you had a bad day but kudos to you that you still managed to get a lot done!

*MEC*, sorry about your horrible day at work. Yet you managed to follow through with your daily meditation. That's a feat. It's difficult to settle down and focus when you're not feeling good. Way to keep it moving!

Hi *ACEEMOKID* and welcome! Good luck with your intentions for the day

Welcome to you also *RIKKIE*. Hope your day goes well.

*Hi ECCENTRIC* - good to see you posting again. Happy Wednesday!

And now as for me...I am so out of focus the last two weeks that I'm finding it hard to focus enough to even set intentions. But I know it helps when I do, so here we go.

Today I intend to:
-make myself a healthy smoothie for breakfast consisting of: frozen banana slices, peanut butter, oatmeal, blueberries, cinnamon, and milk (yum!)
-Take supplements (Omega 3 and bilberry)
-Drink more water (thank you *ECCENTRIC* for reminding me of this)
-clean bedroom
*put clothes away
*change night stand cover - clear junk off
*straighten dresser
*put books, magazines, papers where they belong
*straighten books under nightstand
*make bed
-Pay bill
-Meet P for Scrabble at the coffee house

That's enough for now.

*Have yourself a "Good Enough" Day !*


----------



## Andriod18

today:
+ do laundry
- apply for more jobs
+ relax in the quad
+ read a chapter of each book
+ go to club meeting, try to talk to more people, and pay membership fee (i actually had fun this time! :yes:clap)
- study
----------------------
today:
- study
- apply for one or more jobs
- relax in the quad (will do this every day before my first class)
- read a chapter of each book
- go to club meeting, talk to more people (this will be every day this week)


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

This is frustrating!!! I had typed out a nice long post with comments to many of you but didn't save it correctly! 

I don't have time to repost right now, gotta get going so will post laterrrrr. :|


----------



## jook

Successfully followed through on most of my intentions today...



jook said:


> :yes-make myself a healthy smoothie for breakfast consisting of: frozen banana slices, peanut butter, oatmeal, blueberries, cinnamon, and milk (yum!)
> :yes-Take supplements (Omega 3 and bilberry)
> :no-Drink more water (thank you *ECCENTRIC* for reminding me of this)
> :yes-clean bedroom
> *put clothes away
> *change night stand cover - clear junk off
> *straighten dresser
> *put books, magazines, papers where they belong
> *straighten books under nightstand
> *make bed
> :yes-Pay bill
> :yes-Meet P for Scrabble at the coffee house
> QUOTE]
> 
> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> :yes-make myself a healthy smoothie for breakfast consisting of: frozen banana slices, peanut butter, oatmeal, blueberries, cinnamon, and milk (yum!)


I love smoothies! I should really get a blender. 

As for tonight, I did the following:

- Meditated for 10 minutes
- Day 3 of the Yoga Challenge
- Cleaned the Kitchen


----------



## Natallie

Thanks for the welcoming *jook*!  
So I haven't posted in a while 
---------------------------------------------- 
*But:*

*+ Grocery shopping (actually had to do this twice! Since I forgot to buy some things :roll)*

- Do some laundry (my neighbours doesn't seem to do anything else, and we only have one washing machine and no booking system&#8230

*+ Make some delicious hot chocolate (I forgot the cocoa, that's why I had to grocery shop two times, in the same day&#8230;I didn't go to the same store though&#8230;..:um)*

*+ Start doing my other school work (I'm not done yet, but at least I started)*
---------------------------------------------- 
*Today:*

- School work (all of it this time!)

- Do the dishes

- Pay bills

- Call and see why it says that I haven't paid my rent, even though I did so weeks ago :mum


----------



## jook

OK, *MEC* and *TIMID*...how's the 30-day Yoga Challenge going? Well, I signed up and am three days behind because I haven't done it at all. So, because follow-through with things I start has not been a strong suit of mine, today I will catch up on the three sessions and make set the intention to keep up daily except on the days I work all day.

Today I intend to:
-catch up on yoga sessions
-attend counseling apt
-cook spaghetti
-buy veggies
-find out what movie they're showing at the Unity Church this weekend
-have a banana, etc smoothie for breakfast


----------



## timidSeal

Andriod18 said:


> + go to club meeting, try to talk to more people, and pay membership fee (i actually had fun this time!)


Yay! :clap


Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> I don't have time to repost right now, gotta get going so will post laterrrrr.


Please do :yes


jook said:


> -clean bedroom


I like how you broke that task down. I need to do that more..



Natallie said:


> *+ Make some delicious hot chocolate*


Yummy!

Yesterday:
:yes > volunteer work
:yes > errands all day _- missions accomplished
_
Today's intentions:
> enjoy the day to myself
> laundry
> day 3 _and_ 4 of yoga, behind again from being gone all yesterday
> last of the pick up around the house
> answer that question for volunteer work
> vacuum
> dust
> wash floor
> get more coconut milk, last time I was at the store they were out
> figure out what to make for dinner or not


----------



## Andriod18

yesterday:
+ study
+ apply for one or more jobs
+ relax in the quad (will do this every day before my first class)
/ read a chapter of each book (read 1 book)
/ go to club meeting, talk to more people (had a mild anxiety attack near the end and didn't really talk that much, idk what happened :/ )
----------------------
today:
- practice mindfulness, visualization
- finish half of readings for each class
- chapter of each library book


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> This is frustrating!!! I had typed out a nice long post with comments to many of you but didn't save it correctly!
> 
> I don't have time to repost right now, gotta get going so will post laterrrrr. :|


I was so proud of myself when I typed out a thoughtful post but then I lost it! At least I know what _not _to do next time. :teeth



MEC said:


> I did meditate for 10 minutes though, so that's something I guess. So overwhelmed right now. :cry :sigh


It seems to me that being able to do a newer healthy stress releaser like meditating is a big acheivement. For many of us, we don't do healthy stress releasers when we're stressed but you did! Also, many times we don't do a newer habit when we are stressed and if I'm remembering right, meditating daily for 10 mins is something you started recently, right? But I don't know you well so maybe new habits are easy for you to do? or meditating is easy for you to do regardless of what type of day you've had?


I love smoothies! I should really get a blender. 

As for tonight, I did the following:

- Meditated for 10 minutes
- Day 3 of the Yoga Challenge
- Cleaned the Kitchen

I definitely would like to start making smoothies at home also! I find some of the ones I buy at restaurants have too much ice added and I try to remember to tell them less ice please. I'd like to make healthier versions at home (no white sugar, yes to soy milk or almond drink or yogurt, complex carb mixed with a protein). I need a blender also. :lol I hate shopping though! 

I noticed you got more done on your Wed list. Good for you! :clap

Are you feeling better now compared to your bad day at work?


I hope you have a great day today!


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

Hello Ace, I don't remember seeing you here before. Welcome! 



AceEmoKid said:


> -do my research paper for history of animation WITHOUT distraction until 11:00am class Yes, without distractions! Sometimes that's the hardest part I find but once I manage that, stuff gets done!
> -take some chillaxing time, but monitor time. stay idle no more than an hour at once,then get down to work


 How did you chillax? Just curious, you don't have to share if you don't want to. 

Hope you had a great day and let us know how you did.



rikkie said:


> Today it's mostly school stuff! You seem to be new here, rikkie. Welcome!
> 
> Schoolwork, a distant memory for me! I remember avoiding it as much as possible and doing very little of it in highschool and college. Still, I managed to pass everything but PE 8! I did drop out of some college classes (only 2 thou).
> 
> Hope you had a great day and let us know how you did.


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

timidSeal said:


> Yesterday was another really bad day, don't know how I managed to do these things:
> 
> pick up around the house _- not all done_
> 
> Good for you that you got so much done on your list even thou it was a really bad day for you.  And you did _some_ picking up.
> 
> I like reading your posts because we are both over 40!
> 
> Are you feeling better now?
> 
> If you'd like to share, I'm curious about what motivated you to do stuff despite how you felt?
> 
> Today's intentions:
> > volunteer work
> > errands (all day, not looking forward to this)


I also did some volunteer on Wed.

I'm feeling overwhelmed now with how much I'm trying to post plus I need to get going out to my volunteer place!



jook said:


> *Hi ECCENTRIC* - good to see you posting again. Happy Wednesday!
> 
> Hi Jook, thanks. Hope you had a happy Wed also!
> 
> ...I am so out of focus the last two weeks that I'm finding it hard to focus enough to even set intentions. But I know it helps when I do, so here we go. Focusing is a challenge for me also.
> 
> Today I intend to:
> -make myself a healthy smoothie for breakfast consisting of: frozen banana slices, peanut butter, oatmeal, blueberries, cinnamon, and milk (yum!)
> 
> Can you make me one too? hehe. no milk please! hehe
> 
> -Drink more water (thank you *ECCENTRIC* for reminding me of this) Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> jook said:
> 
> 
> 
> :yes-clean bedroom
> *put clothes away
> *change night stand cover - clear junk off
> *straighten dresser
> *put books, magazines, papers where they belong
> *straighten books under nightstand
> *make bed
> 
> Way to go with the smaller goals set up! What I need to do more often!
> 
> 
> 
> Andriod18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> + relax in the quad Good for you that your not avoiding the quad. Were you comfortable?
> + go to club meeting, try to talk to more people, and pay membership fee (i actually had fun this time! :yes:clap) Good!
> 
> 
> 
> Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> Feeling tired, yea I didn't get enough sleep last night. Went to bed after 3 am and got out of bed after 12 pm. I'm listening to a motivational song right now while I type this. It's a Hindi song on youtube with english subtitles. YAHHH! for english subtitles. hehe. I don't relate to all the words though.
> 
> Okay, this is my second time for listing intentions in here.
> My Intentions for Tues 1 October:
> 
> 1. Eat lunch. I sometimes only eat dinner.
> 2. Make dinner at home, maybe.
> 3. 'B'. I'll keep this one private, it's a daily habit I want to have.
> 4. Give rent cheques: For my place, for 4 months.
> 5. Water: 3 glasses or more.
> 6. Floss
> 7. Use mouthwash
> 8. Journaling: I have a lot of thoughts in my head that I want to put
> down on paper! :roll , Topic: My decreased motivation thatI've noticed
> from Fri 20 to Sat 29 Sept. Found info on the net that I want to
> process also. Come up with some solutions! :yes
> 9. Grocery shopping, maybe.
> 
> I'm only putting down intentions that I find challenging to do, not stuff that I'm motivated enough to do on my own.
> 
> Had to turn off the motivating song for a bit while I type this, it's distracting me! :lol
> 
> It's already 2:40 pm. :| Feeling cold, gotta warm up and then go!
> Hope everyone has a great day! :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> Will let you know later because I'm late for something.........gotta go....I'll post more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Auroras

*Thursday:

*Go to the gym done
Wipe down fridge, inside & out done
Launder linens done
Call mom done
Make dinner done
Organize work room done
Continue working on loose end projects
Retrieve Halloween/Christmas decor from garage
Touch up on blog & sort out FB
Read book


----------



## MEC

Hi Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn 



Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> It seems to me that being able to do a newer healthy stress releaser like meditating is a big acheivement. For many of us, we don't do healthy stress releasers when we're stressed but you did! Also, many times we don't do a newer habit when we are stressed and if I'm remembering right, meditating daily for 10 mins is something you started recently, right? But I don't know you well so maybe new habits are easy for you to do? or meditating is easy for you to do regardless of what type of day you've had?
> 
> Yes I did start the meditating just recently, I believe it was on the 15th of September. New habits are definitely not easy for me to start. I am pretty surprised actually that I've been able to stick with it so far. I have missed one day, but that's ok, I'm still really proud of myself .  If I've had a bad day I would say it is definitely harder to keep my mind from thinking about what happened or what will happen the next day. I don't know if I'm doing it right, if there is a right way to meditate, but so far I am enjoying it.
> 
> I noticed you got more done on your Wed list. Good for you! :clap
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> Are you feeling better now compared to your bad day at work?
> 
> The last two days have been better at work. I mentioned to someone about the struggles I was having and so I think more training is going to be arranged. Hopefully this actually happens!
> 
> I hope you have a great day today!
> 
> Thank You!  Overall it was not a bad day at all. I hope you had a great day as well!


I will post what I got done tonight a bit later.

*timidSeal* and *Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn*, what kind of volunteer work do you guys do?


----------



## MEC

So didn't actually post intentions earlier, but this is what I did:

- Meditated for 10 minutes (found a new video as I was getting a little bored of the other one)
- Put dishes away that I washed yesterday
- Ran the dishwasher
- Submitted an online claim to the health insurance I have through work for a couple of chiropractor appointments (have been meaning to do this ever since my appointment last weekend)

I didn't do a video for the Yoga Challenge tonight, so obviously won't be doing this challenge in 30 days. I will still be doing all of the videos, just probably not everyday.


----------



## timidSeal

Thanks everyone for the awesome encouragement!

Yesterday:
 > enjoy the day to myself
:yes > laundry
no > day 3 _and_ 4 of yoga, behind again from being gone all yesterday
no > last of the pick up around the house _- did some, but it's a bigger job than I was thinking_
no > answer that question for volunteer work _- tried_
no > vacuum
:yes > dust
no > wash floor
no > get more coconut milk, last time I was at the store they were out
:yes > figure out what to make for dinner or not _- take out Thai
_
Today's intentions:
> take a look at that question
> do some yoga
> vacuum
> get coconut milk and floor cleaner
> pick up everything, get r done


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

Finally, I'll give my results.



Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn said:


> Okay, this is my second time for listing intentions in here.
> 
> My Intentions for Tues 1 October:
> 
> no 1. Eat lunch. I sometimes only eat dinner.
> no 2. Make dinner at home, maybe.
> :no 3. 'B'. I'll keep this one private, it's a daily habit I want to have.
> :yes 4. Give rent cheques: For my place, for 4 months.
> :yes 5. Water: 3 glasses or more.
> :no 6. Floss
> :no 7. Use mouthwash
> :no 8. Journaling: I have a lot of thoughts in my head that I want to put
> down on paper! :roll , Topic: My decreased motivation that I've
> noticed from Fri 20 to Sat 29 Sept. Found info on the net that I
> want to process also. Come up with some solutions! :yes
> :no 9. Grocery shopping, maybe.
> 
> Geez, too many nos. Good I did at least 2.


----------



## Auroras

Auroras said:


> *Thursday:
> 
> *Go to the gym done
> Wipe down fridge, inside & out done
> Launder linens done
> Call mom done
> Make dinner done
> Organize work room done
> Continue working on loose end projects done
> Retrieve Halloween/Christmas decor from garage halfway done
> Touch up on blog & sort out FB done
> Read book


 done

*Friday*:

Workout done
Grocery shop done
Paint toes
Organize closet
Make pho
Relax! it's Friday


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

MEC said:


> Hi Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn
> 
> *timidSeal* and *Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn*, what kind of volunteer work do you guys do?


Hi MEC. Help in various ways at a non profit place that offers services and programs for people with mental health challengs. I spend more time using the services/programs than volunteering though. Everyone who uses the place are members. Members are encouraged to help run the place but not required except to participate in a couple of programs. I usually help (even if it's very little bit) every day that I go there.


----------



## Kalliber

1. SLeep


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > take a look at that question
:no > do some yoga
:no > vacuum
:yes > get coconut milk and floor cleaner
:yes > pick up everything, get r done

Today:
I'm not having any intentions today. I just don't feel like doing anything. So far I went out to breakfast and went to look at a bunch of junk (do they call that junking?) Got stuck in a barn full of junk in a pouring thunderstorm. Maybe later I'll make some pumpkin cookies. Maybe watch a movie.


----------



## MEC

So didn't post intentions today (oops!) but here is what I did:

- went for a walk (we needed something at the store and since I was planning on going for a walk anyways I decided to walk instead of drive. I took the long way to get a bit more of a walk)
- 1 load of laundry
- put our budget numbers that I had written down for September into one of our spreadsheets
- did some cleaning in the kitchen (ran the dishwasher and wiped the counters, still some dishes to wash in the sink, will try to do them tomorrow)
- meditate for 10 minutes
- day 4 of the yoga challenge (I won't obviously be doing this in 30 days as intended but I will be doing all of the videos) If I had been doing this everyday I should be on day 7 right now.

Tomorrow I intend to:

- Clean up papers (we had got them all together on the dining room table a little while ago and we've put away some but they are mostly still there and it's time for them to be put away)
- Look up flights for going home at Christmas and fill out form to submit to work (as they will cover a portion of the cost of the flight)
- meditate for 10 minutes
- day 5 of the yoga challenge
- wash some dishes


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Clean up papers (we had got them all together on the dining room table a little while ago and we've put away some but they are mostly still there and it's time for them to be put away) :no *Didn't do this . . . again!*
> - Look up flights for going home at Christmas and fill out form to submit to work (as they will cover a portion of the cost of the flight) *I looked up flights briefly and printed out the form but that's it. I'll take it to work with me tomorrow and try to fill it out at lunch.*
> - meditate for 10 minutes :yes *tried a different video tonight and meditated for about 14 minutes*
> - day 5 of the yoga challenge :yes *Because the day 5 video seemed short I did day 6 as well.*
> - wash some dishes :no *I didn't actually wash dishes in the sink but I did run the dishwasher and wipe the counters.*


I also vacuumed and did 1 load of laundry as well.


----------



## rikkie

-Do lit assignments (Unit 2 test, read story) :yes
-Work on math test :yes
-Dust living room :yes
-Dust TV room :yes
-Vacuum living room :yes
-Vacuum kitchen :|
-Vacuum bathroom :|


----------



## MissMay1977

10 -2 JOb Fair

2-6 Reading, working on grant writing, tv

6-8 eat, bed.


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> - day 5 of the yoga challenge :yes *Because the day 5 video seemed short I did day 6 as well* _- Congrats on sticking with the yoga. I'm having to give up on it for now :bah_


From Saturday:
:yes Maybe later I'll make some pumpkin cookies. 
:yes Maybe watch a movie.

Sunday:
went out to breakfast, went to store, watched football, made tacos _and_ chili for dinner. that's about it

Today's intentions:
This will be a long list due to my slacking last week. I have some renewed motivation and energy. I hope it continues.
> take garbage out
> mail out card to friend
> hang a set of pictures that I finally figured out a good spot for
> blog post
> walk
> exercise
> vacuum
> wash floor
> respond to a blog post
> empty dishwasher
> laundry, bah
> sing at the top of my lungs (an experiment)


----------



## timidSeal

MissMay1977 said:


> 10 -2 JOb Fair
> 
> 2-6 Reading, working on grant writing, tv
> 
> 6-8 eat, bed.


Hi, MissMay1977. Those are mighty fine intentions! Hope your day goes well!


----------



## MEC

This is what I did tonight:

- Ran dishwasher 
- Looked up flight and filled out form to submit to work (this is stressing me out as I may have left it too long since I have to submit the form to work first and I don't know how long before a flight actually gets booked and prices are going up, they've even gone up since I last looked on the weekend)
- Meditated for 10 minutes this morning as well as 10 minutes tonight (meditation didn't go so well tonight, my mind kept wandering to the above point)
- phoned clinic where my doctor is to update my phone number and get on a wait list so I can try and get in sooner (my appt. is on the 23rd but I've decided to either increase the dose of my current medication or try something different, after my stressful day at work last week it seems the dose I'm currently taking is not working)

I have another call to make but it's more than a "simple" call to update a phone number or make an appointment. I was going to try and do it today but then my boyfriend wanted the car which was where I was going to go to make the call, so hopefully I'm able to try again tomorrow.


----------



## rikkie

-Math class :yes
-Watch math recording :yes
-Work on math quizzes :yes
-Biology assignment :yes
-Vacuum kitchen :yes
-Vacuum bathroom :yes

Extra/Added
-Vacuum parent's bathroom :yes
-Clean glass on end tables :yes


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
yes > take garbage out
yes > mail out card to friend
:no > hang a set of pictures that I finally figured out a good spot for
yes > blog post
yes > walk
:no > exercise
yes > vacuum
:no > wash floor
yes > respond to a blog post
yes > empty dishwasher
yes > laundry, bah
yes > sing at the top of my lungs (an experiment) 

I just ran out of mental energy late in the afternoon to finish up the other things.

Today's intentions:
> laundry, one more load
> read
> wash floor
> respond to email
> hang those pictures
> walk
> exercise
> get dog food
> sing again


I can tell by the start of this day not going so well that I won't be able to get most of that stuff done, but that was my original plan so I thought I would post it anyway. Except the dog food one. I ran out of the right food only available at a few stores so last night I substituted and later the dog threw up the whole thing. So now I can't wait until it's convenient, I have to make a special trip to get dog food which will take up a lot of time.


----------



## MEC

So after work tonight I intend to:

- put away clothes that have been on the drying rack since Sunday
- meditate
- book my flights home for Christmas! 
- one of the yoga challenge videos

That's all I can think of for now but if I do anything else I'll let you know in my update.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> So after work tonight I intend to:
> 
> - put away clothes that have been on the drying rack since Sunday :yes
> - meditate :yes
> - book my flights home for Christmas! :yes
> - one of the yoga challenge videos :no
> 
> That's all I can think of for now but if I do anything else I'll let you know in my update.


Didn't do anything else. Discussing what flights we wanted took longer than I thought. I'm happy they got booked though! My new cellphone came today so I had to play with that for a little bit hence the reason I didn't do anything else.


----------



## rikkie

-Read story for lit :yes
-Watch both math recordings :yes
-Study Island math test :|
-Try to work on Unit A test :|
-Biology 3.09 :|
-Wet swiffer kitchen :yes
-Wet swiffer parent's bathroom :yes
-Wet swiffer hallway bathroom :yes
-Vacuum TV Room :yes
-Vacuum bedroom :yes


----------



## Kalliber

watch one piece ;3;


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> - book my flights home for Christmas! :yes _- YAY!!_ :boogie


Yesterday:
x laundry, one more load
x read
no > wash floor
x respond to email
x hang those pictures
x walk
no > exercise
x get dog food
x sing again

Did pretty well yesterday. Let's see if I can keep this roll going.

Today's intentions:
> clean oven
> clean bathroom
> wash towels _- maybe I'll stop putting laundry on the list now that I'm getting better at getting it done_ _since it's almost every day_
> clean fridge
> enter data
> get some cash
> wash floor _- this has been on my list way too long_
> shred papers _- putting this back on the list to see if I can start it_
> walk
> exercise _- really would like to do today since I know I won't be able to for the next four days_


----------



## Lizziee

After a bit of a lame day so far i thought i'd try and get going again by posting here!

For the rest of today (not too much left but still):
>try and relax to start with
>help my mum with dinner if she needs it
>get out to the pub quiz with my parents and neighbours (normally a weekly thing but i skipped last week due to illness so gonna be bit harder that usual i think)
>start a new book of some description
>sort out the papers that have been sat on my chair for the last month!


----------



## Lizziee

Basically only managed getting myself relaxed and going out to the pub quiz yesterday, still today's another day!

Goals for today:
>Go food shopping
>Go to see my old head of sixth form and get my uni application started
>Text a friend i've been meaning to
>Try and do a bit more work on my blog i want to set up
>Sort out those papers!

I think that's all i can think of for today


----------



## jook

Welcome! @*MISSMAY* and *LIZZIEE*

Congrats *MEC* on getting the flights scheduled!

Today I intend to:

-wash few dishes in sink
-wash, prep, and store broccoli for cooking
-make juice: canteloupe, yam, carrot, ginger
-wipe out bottom of fridge
-spiritual reading
-counseling appointment
-get food out of the car and put away
-check out online gig
-read correspondence from UE

I'm feeling overwhelmed with job and that has really consumed me lately. I'm working in-home as a caregiver for someone who has alzheimer's, 12hr days. I've asked to be off this case but have four more days with her between now and next weekend before I can be taken off. I'm really trying not to just walk off the job but that's how stressed out it has me. That's why I haven't posted much lately. But as usual coming here and seeing all the progress being made inspires me to try to focus. Don't know when I'll post again since tomorrow begins a whirlwind of work next week. Keep up the good effort everyone!


----------



## rikkie

-2f lit test :yes
-Plan some more of my NaNoWriMo story :yes
-Try to rearrange my room :|
-Take pictures around town for a friend when I go to that appointment :yes
-Drop off clothes at the thrift store later :|
-Make a blog post :yes

Extra:
-Finish all Study Island lit tests early :yes


----------



## matahari

today before 12 midnight, i want to read at least 3 chapters of the online course im taking / doing right now.


----------



## rikkie

-Do fine art sculptures :yes
-Unit A Test :yes
-2d :yes
-Biology 3.09 :yes
-Do Art of China :yes
-Do Art of Japan :yes
-P.E. lessons :yes
-Vacuum bedroom :yes
-Possibly try to ride my bike to the thrift shop and drop off some clothes :|


----------



## AceEmoKid

-contact psych services and set up a therapy appointment
-buy sleeping pills
-vacuum dorm room 
-disinfect all surfaces
-find article for music seminar
-catch up on reading for history of animation
-do math homework
-daily sketchbook
-find healthier snacks on campus
-buy more bottled coffee
-write daily 
-remember to take my alone-time seriously. do NOT let anyone interfere.


----------



## Joe

Wake up ~ 9am
Get Flu Jab ~ 10am
Cry ~ 10am-Midnight
Sleep ~ 12am+


----------



## timidSeal

rikkie said:


> _-great job, rikkie, gettin stuff done!_





jook said:


> I'm feeling overwhelmed with job and that has really consumed me lately. I'm working in-home as a caregiver for someone who has alzheimer's, 12hr days. I've asked to be off this case but have four more days with her between now and next weekend before I can be taken off. I'm really trying not to just walk off the job but that's how stressed out it has me. That's why I haven't posted much lately. But as usual coming here and seeing all the progress being made inspires me to try to focus. Don't know when I'll post again since tomorrow begins a whirlwind of work next week. Keep up the good effort everyone! _- wow, yes that's an overwhelming sounding job, especially 12 hr shift!! Hang in there, hope it all gets resolved soon._


Sorry to be missing for a few days. Went out of town to relax and have fun with my husband. It was awesome!
Wednesday:
yes > clean oven
:no > clean bathroom
yes > wash towels
:no > clean fridge
yes > enter data
yes > get some cash
yes! > wash floor
:no > shred papers
yes > walk
[FONT=&quot]yes > exercise[/FONT]

Today's intentions:
> clean the bathroom
> enter some more data
> walk


----------



## MEC

Welcome back *timidSeal,* glad your time away was awesome!

I really didn't do that much today, it was a pretty lazy day (but that's ok, it is a long weekend after all! And an extra long weekend at that because I took Tuesday off!). I did a load of laundry and did some cleaning in the kitchen (wiped counters and ran dishwasher but did not wash dishes in the sink). I had plans to do two of the yoga videos but that didn't happen, hopefully I am able to do that tomorrow.

Tomorrow I intend to:

- do two yoga videos
- meditate
- put papers away
- wash dishes
- wash bed sheets


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:no > clean the bathroom
:no > enter some more data
:yes > walk

Today's intentions:
another lazy day
> church
> breakfast out
> grocery shopping
> make dinner
> laundry
> maybe go for a walk
> need to do some planning, just computer time to think things out


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - do two yoga videos :yes *did video 7 and 8*
> - meditate :yes
> - put papers away :no *just moved them off the table so we could eat*
> - wash dishes :no *ran the dishwasher but did not hand wash dishes*
> - wash bed sheets :yes


As well I walked to the store instead of driving (we needed a couple of things for dinner). Still a pretty lazy day overall.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday's results:
:yes > church
:yes > breakfast out
:yes > grocery shopping
:yes > make dinner
:yes > laundry _- husband did, but at my suggestion_
:no > maybe go for a walk
:yes > need to do some planning, just computer time to think things out

Today's intentions:
> therapy
> type notes from therapy
> clean bathroom
> blog post
> clean pawprints
> wash windows
> enter some data
> put on flannel sheets, it's cold out
> put sandals away, it's cold out
> clean the coffee maker
> pay bills
> walk

That seems like a lot, but those are my intentions anyways. Gotta keep plugging away at things. I'm having company for dinner Saturday, so I have to keep up on things...


----------



## ghost dog

It's 2am. I woke up 2 hours ago, after falling asleep directly after college the previous day.

I've browsed these forums and had an energy drink. Maybe I should actually do something today. College is off, except for a progress review at 2pm which I probably won't go to. Tomorrow I'm off college as well, and the day after that the teachers are striking. It's like I have another weekend to waste.

I'll probably just play quake for now. Might go for a run at about 5 before the world wakes up, then work on some long procrastinated personal projects. That's what I'd love to happen, but I'll probably just do nothing.

I wish you all a productive day.


----------



## Kalliber

Play games, eat


----------



## timidSeal

ghost dog said:


> I wish you all a productive day.


*Thanks, ghost dog and WELCOME!*


----------



## rikkie

-Math class :yes
-Lit work, 3.09, 3.01, Study Island :yes
-Math test
-Lightly swiffer around :yes
-Lightly vacuum around :yes


----------



## timidSeal

rikkie said:


> -Lightly swiffer around
> -Lightly vacuum around


_I notice you post about cleaning often. Do you like to clean or do you post to get yourself to do it? For some reason, I have trouble getting myself to do cleaning. Do you have any tips for me?_

Yesterday:
> therapy
> type notes from therapy
> clean bathroom
> blog post
> clean pawprints
> wash windows
> enter some data
> put on flannel sheets
> put sandals away
> clean the coffee maker
> pay bills
> walk

Today's intentions:
There's a lot left over from yesterday, but today's moving day for my guests, so I will be spending the day helping them.
> moving
> pay bills


----------



## timidSeal

Kalliber said:


> Play games, eat


What did you eat?


----------



## misspeachy

I've accomplished nearly all of what I wanted to today! It wasn't much, but still it went on and on.


----------



## timidSeal

misspeachy said:


> I've accomplished nearly all of what I wanted to today! It wasn't much, but still it went on and on.


:clap that's awesome! woohoo! way to go!:clap


----------



## rikkie

timidSeal said:


> _I notice you post about cleaning often. Do you like to clean or do you post to get yourself to do it? For some reason, I have trouble getting myself to do cleaning. Do you have any tips for me?_
> 
> Yesterday:
> > therapy
> > type notes from therapy
> > clean bathroom
> > blog post
> > clean pawprints
> > wash windows
> > enter some data
> > put on flannel sheets
> > put sandals away
> > clean the coffee maker
> > pay bills
> > walk
> 
> Today's intentions:
> There's a lot left over from yesterday, but today's moving day for my guests, so I will be spending the day helping them.
> > moving
> > pay bills


It's a little bit of both! I like cleaning once I start it, but actually starting is hard. I'm not the best at tips but cleaning when you're angry or sad is always a great idea. It gets you away from whatever's bugging you, and you're also doing something productive!
And also--the sooner you start the better. Instead of sitting there and saying "I'll do this in 2 hours," go ahead and do it (if you can)!


----------



## MEC

Today I intend to:

- do 1 or 2 yoga videos
- meditate
- wash dishes
- walk to bank and then to a store I haven't been to yet but want to check out (hopefully there are other people in the store when I go, I hate being the only customer in a store, it makes me anxious)
- maybe vacuum


----------



## Kalliber

timidSeal said:


> What did you eat?


American deli :3


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - do 1 or 2 yoga videos :yes *Did 2 videos*
> - meditate :yes *Meditated in the afternoon and at night*
> - wash dishes :yes
> - walk to bank and then to a store I haven't been to yet but want to check out (hopefully there are other people in the store when I go, I hate being the only customer in a store, it makes me anxious) :yes *There was no one in the store when I first went in but then someone came in while I was in there. Overall though it wasn't too bad.*
> - maybe vacuum :no


I just didn't feel like vacuuming (I had a vacation day from work today and decided I would do the vacuuming another time. Instead I baked an apple dessert! I'm going to have some shortly so we'll see how it is!


----------



## rikkie

-Math class :yes
-Math 2e
-Culinary arts :yes
-Creative writing club (so excited!) :yes (though the power went out in the beginning. no internet after that)
-Lit work :yes
-Biology work :yes
-Clean glass on mirrors in: kitchen, living room, TV room, parent's bathroom, and maybe my room


----------



## jook

Welcome to* MATAHARI*, *GHOST DOG*, and *BBQ CHICKEN*

I haven't posted in almost a week. From my last post:



jook said:


> I'm feeling overwhelmed with job and that has really consumed me lately... I'm really trying not to just walk off the job but that's how stressed out it has me.


Well, I ended up telling the agency I needed to stop working for awhile due to stress. They seemed to be very understanding and said let them know when I'm feeling better. I was feeling better the minute I told them that, lol.

I told them Sunday and since then I've been a lazy lounge lizard, probably a bit of depression which has been hanging around for about a month now. So, I'm trying to get back on the horse by posting some intentions for the day. Yesterday, I literally stayed in bed all day. Already this morning I've been for a good walk. Yoo-Hoo! So for the rest of the day I intend to:

-wash and set hair
-send form to employee to fill out
-figure out how to scan on my scan, copy, printer machine
-walk with G
-call woman re online gig 
-not let phone calls get me off track
-call to set PT appointment
-try to do some yoga

Don't know that I'll get it all done, but I'll try!

Hi *TIMID*, *MEC* and all my other SYDH buds!


----------



## timidSeal

rikkie said:


> It's a little bit of both! I like cleaning once I start it, but actually starting is hard. I'm not the best at tips but cleaning when you're angry or sad is always a great idea. It gets you away from whatever's bugging you, and you're also doing something productive!
> And also--the sooner you start the better. Instead of sitting there and saying "I'll do this in 2 hours," go ahead and do it (if you can)! _- great tips, thanks! I definitely postpone it, as long as I can..._





MEC said:


> Instead I baked an apple dessert! I'm going to have some shortly so we'll see how it is! _- yummy, sounds to me like a better idea than vacuuming!_





jook said:


> Well, I ended up telling the agency I needed to stop working for awhile due to stress. They seemed to be very understanding and said let them know when I'm feeling better. I was feeling better the minute I told them that, lol.
> 
> I told them Sunday and since then I've been a lazy lounge lizard, probably a bit of depression which has been hanging around for about a month now. So, I'm trying to get back on the horse by posting some intentions for the day. Yesterday, I literally stayed in bed all day. Already this morning I've been for a good walk. Yoo-Hoo! _- welcome back,_ *jook*_! Maybe that job just isn't suited for you. That's not something you can beat yourself up for. We all have different strengths and talents and when we veer from them we usually don't feel very competent or confident. It can be even worse if we are attempting to work within our weaknesses. I honestly feel like I need a good long day in bed too. I don't know why I don't just do that someday._


Yesterday:
There's a lot left over from yesterday, but today's moving day for my guests, so I will be spending the day helping them.
:yes > moving
:no > pay bills _- got home late and forgot this was on the list_

Today:
I'm in a funk today. Yesterday was super stressful and my lunch plans today got canceled (by the other person). So let's see what I can get done on my intentions.
> feed the birds
> take a look at the new volunteer work
> do some kind of cleaning to get ready for Saturday company, anything, just start!
> walk
> exercise
> pay bills
> vacuum and pawprints


----------



## shycheese

This is very motivational  I'm trying to pull myself out of a funk so here goes~
I prefer to do my planning at night otherwise the next morning I'll spend forever figuring what to do.

Tomorrow's plan

- Send off resume. I really have to do this. It's just a data entry job but I've been putting it off because I've been rejected in the past for being over qualified. 
- Pay bills. 
- Go to the bank. 
- Prepare an outline for Evil's party (I refer to my father as Evil. Referring to him as Dad makes me gag).

My list is so short. It'll probably take me an entire day just to send off that resume though.


----------



## Andriod18

ahhhh i've been slacking lately!
today:
-read for class
-go to club meeting, try to meet more people
-workout


----------



## jook

Kurenai said:


> This is very motivational  I'm trying to pull myself out of a funk so here goes~
> 
> Tomorrow's plan
> 
> - Send off resume


Hi *KURENAI* and welcome! Posting your intentions here can be very helpful for getting out of the "Phunky Phase" we all fall into sometime. I know it usually helps me. I'm glad you found the SYDH thread now go ahead and get that resume done!! Oh yeah, a suggestion. You might have to tone down your resume to get a job you might be considered "overqualified for." I've had to do this myself. When I've applied for data entry jobs I didn't even put my college education on the resume. Just something to consider. Good luck!


----------



## shycheese

Thank you Jook for your advice. I'll take that into consideration. Time flies when I'm on this site. I've wasted so much time already :blank 

*note to self* limit time on SA forums.


----------



## Ammmy

Kick ***.


----------



## rikkie

-Math class :yes
-Lit class :yes
-Math work
-Lit work :yes
-Biology work :yes
-Clean glass on mirrors :yes


----------



## timidSeal

Kurenai said:


> - Send off resume. I really have to do this. It's just a data entry job but I've been putting it off because I've been rejected in the past for being over qualified.
> _- Hi *Kurenai*! Were you able to get the resume sent off? That's a tough one. Boggles my mind why employers don't want someone who's overqualified..._





Andriod18 said:


> ahhhh i've been slacking lately!
> _- what kind of slacking have you been up to? lol. Welcome back _





Ammmy said:


> Kick ***. _- YES!! Welcome, *Ammmy*. How did the kicking go?_


Yesterday:
:no > feed the birds
:no > take a look at the new volunteer work
:yes > do some kind of cleaning to get ready for Saturday company, anything, just start!
:no > walk
:no > exercise
:no > pay bills
> vacuum:no and pawprints:yes

Today's intentions:
> feed the birds
> do the new volunteer work
> lunch with E&T
> pick up a painting
> groceries for Sat
> do some more cleaning for Sat


----------



## shycheese

- Send off resume. :no
- Pay bills. :yes
- Go to the bank. :yes
- Prepare an outline for Evil's party Got taken off party planning duty. For now. Yay. 

Horrible day. That time of the month again. :rain It was as bad this morning so after some slacking I managed to get my errands done. While doing that I remembered all the little things I had set aside while I was in my funk/phunk. I thought my list was little short, I knew I was forgetting something. So I got those done and then my brain crashed.

Tomorrow's list

- more banking. whee..
- resume
- pay for short course
- buy groceries

I feel like I'm forgetting something again. :|


----------



## housebunny

15 min yoga, yup, that's my goal...


----------



## MEC

Hi *Kurenai*! I like your picture! 

Hi *jook*! Hope you're doing well! 

I'm so tired right now that all I want to put for my intentions for tonight is to sleep!

But anyways, tonight I intend to:

- try and go to bed early!
- unload dishwasher and put away dishes I washed in the sink the other day
- meditate
- 1 load of laundry


----------



## jook

housebunny said:


> 15 min yoga, yup, that's my goal...


Welcome *HOUSEBUNNY*. Yoga is great and it seems to be catching on like wild fire! I am so far behind on the 30-day yoga challenge on line. *MEC* seems to be keeping up with it. How's it going for you* TIMID*?

BTW, I think you're right about the job, TIMID. I did that type of work for a year and a half but I think it's just not for me anymore.

From yesterday:



jook said:


> -wash and set hair
> :yes-send form to employee to fill out
> :yes-figure out how to scan on my scan, copy, printer machine
> :yes-walk with G (well not with G but I walked!)
> :yes-call woman re online gig (left her a message, no r/c yet)
> :yes-not let phone calls get me off track (didn't respond to multiple texts)
> :yes-call to set PT appointment
> :no-try to do some yoga


Not bad all in all considering I was flat or my arse the two days prior:b

Today's intentions:

-Call lady again about online gig
-start arranging papers I will be scanning (lots's of papers)
-make online posts
-defrost something for dinner
-cook dinner (use kale)
-call paypal re: issue with account

Have a good one everybody!


----------



## housebunny

jook said:


> Welcome *HOUSEBUNNY*. Yoga is great and it seems to be catching on like wild fire! I am so far behind on the 30-day yoga challenge on line.


Thank you, jook. Well, I did my 15 minutes and it made me feel a little better.


----------



## jook

housebunny said:


> Thank you, jook. Well, I did my 15 minutes and it made me feel a little better.


Good for you *HOUSEBUNNY*! It does make you feel better. I tried the hot yoga a couple of times and that was pretty awesome! Don't know if you're familiar with it but that's when they set the temp in the yoga studio to 85-100 degrees

And now back to The Daily News (or how I did today)...



jook said:


> Today's intentions:
> 
> :yes-Call lady again about online gig
> :blank-start arranging papers I will be scanning (lots's of papers)
> :yes-make online posts
> :yes-defrost something for dinner
> :yes-cook dinner (use kale)
> :yes-call paypal re: issue with account
> 
> *Bonus Stuff*:
> 
> ***Finally hemmed shower curtain cuz it was draggin' the floor
> ***called cable company to straighten that mess
> ***got in a phone call (and some laughs) with a friend I had been meaning to call
> ***made plans to do something with another friend tomorrow
> ***didn't just cook but made a scrumptious dinner of pork chops, kale and sweet potato (hot) salad, and basmati rice. And ate it all by my lonesome by candlelight!
> 
> It's days like this that make it hard to believe I've ever been depressed a day in my life. Wish I could bottle it up and keep it
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## timidSeal

housebunny said:


> 15 min yoga, yup, that's my goal...


--- Welcome *housebunny*!



MEC said:


> all I want to put for my intentions for tonight is to sleep!


--- sounds good to me!



jook said:


> didn't just cook but made a scrumptious dinner of pork chops, kale and sweet potato (hot) salad, and basmati rice. And ate it all by my lonesome by candlelight!


 --- That sounds awesome! Great food, great company! I think I'll do something similar next week when my other half is out of town next week.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - try and go to bed early! *I'm going to get ready for bed now (it's about 10:40) which is earlier than usual. Not that tired, so we'll see what happens.*
> - unload dishwasher and put away dishes I washed in the sink the other day :yes
> - meditate :yes
> - 1 load of laundry :yes


I am still doing the yoga videos, but I am behind. The next time I do a video (which will probably be on the weekend as I can't seem to do them on weekdays) it will be No. 13. The video I received tonight was No. 19. I was hoping to actually do them in the 30 days, but I am committed to doing them all, so that's something I guess.

*jook*, that's an awesome day you had! I'm so happy for you :yay. The dinner you made sounds really good. Especially the sweet potato salad. Mmm, sweet potato!


----------



## rikkie

-Math work :yes
-Biology work :yes
-Lit work :yes

-Vacuum TV room :yes
-Vacuum kitchen :yes
-Vacuum bathroom :yes
-Dust my fan
-Find dog leashes and put them back :yes


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> How's it going for you* TIMID*? _- yoga? what yoga? lol. I gave up._


Yesterday:
:yes > feed the birds
:| > do the new volunteer work _- looked at and asked questions_
:yes > lunch with E&T
:yes > pick up a painting
:| > groceries for Sat _- got some of them
_ :yes > do some more cleaning for Sat

Today's intentions:
> volunteer work
> prepare for Sat
> hold it together


----------



## Kalliber

Just chilll


----------



## MrSokols

Lots of small goals, only one challenging though - to talk to a stranger. just talk, or at least ask anything - what time is it or smth like that:um


----------



## CWe

Lay on my bed until like 4pm
Get up and go outside
Eat dinner
Take a ****
Lay back on my bed
Sleep


----------



## jook

MrSokols said:


> Lots of small goals, only one challenging though - to talk to a stranger. just talk, or at least ask anything - what time is it or smth like that:um


Hi *MRSOKOLS* and welcome! That's a great goal to have. I hope you were able to do it. If not, keep trying. You'll get there!

@*MEC* and *TIMID*: yes that was s-o-o-me dinner. To be clear it wasn't plain sweet potato salad but sweet potato w/kale salad. You can find great recipes for it on the internet. Most of them have the kale raw but the one I used you have to blanch the kale first. So if you rather have it that way use "blanch" as a keyword in your search.

I didn't set intentions this morning cuz me and a friend spent the day going to an auction and then to the thrift store. But, although it's late I have a few things to get done before bedtime:

-email neighborhood watch info to P
-season meat to cook tomorrow
-pay cable
-pay insur
-straighten up room a bit.

Hope everyone had a good enough day!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> ...although it's late I have a few things to get done before bedtime:
> 
> :yes-email neighborhood watch info to P
> :yes-season meat to cook tomorrow
> :yes-pay cable
> :yes-pay insur
> :yes-straighten up room a bit.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good enough day!


Today I intend to:

-answer emails
-weed closet to get ready for winter
-post at least one thing to EBAY today
-transfer funds to PayPal

Happy Saturday!


----------



## grisso

Great goals thanx


----------



## hollowman32

I accomplished my goal of going out to a bar on Friday night, but I soon ran out when I physically couldn't take it anymore after about half an hour. I wanted to go out yesterday night, but as soon as I got dressed my arms started tingling, my head felt light, and all those doubts creeped back into my brain. So I did not accomplish my entire mission this weekend. It's a shame because I spend yesterday trying to psyche myself up and I ended up not even trying...


----------



## MEC

This was a very lazy weekend overall. Saturday especially. I slept a lot. Today this is what I managed to do:

- go and pick up some books on anxiety and self-esteem I ordered at the Post Office
- 2 loads of laundry
- 1 yoga video (I was hoping to do 4 of the videos this weekend but this was the only one I managed to do)
- meditate
- partially tidy kitchen (wipe counters and run dishwasher)
- wash a pair of my shoes (these shoes are washable and I have been meaning to wash them for awhile but never seem to get to it, well today I finally remembered and put them in the laundry with the load of towels that I did)

So today was definitely better than yesterday. I can't remember ever having a day like yesterday, I was just so tired and every time I went to lie down for a bit it ended up being for hours at a time. When I was awake I didn't feel like doing much of anything.


----------



## rikkie

-Biology work (3.16) :yes
-Lit work (Unit 3) :yes
-Fine art work :yes
-Catch up :yes

-Vacuum TV room
-Vacuum living room
-Swiffer kitchen
-Swiffer tiled hallway-thing
-Dust mantle piece :yes
-Swiffer living room furniture :yes
-Swiffer TV room furniture :yes
-Put toys up from outside :yes


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> - 1 yoga video (I was hoping to do 4 of the videos this weekend but this was the only one I managed to do)


*MEC*, you are amazingly persistent. Unlike you I feel behind around video 4 and have not picked it up again yet.

I did get through my goals on Sat., and thought I posted Sun. but I must have forgot to hit the submit button. Sat. was as follows



jook said:


> :yes-answer emails
> :yes-weed closet to get ready for winter
> :|-post at least one thing to EBAY today did go over info on site to re-familiarize myself with the process
> :|-transfer funds to PayPal - did initiate a process to be able to do this


Today I intend to:

-call PK to make appmt
-Put something on Ebay
-look in depth at online business site
-go to group at CR
-do some yoga

So what's happening today in your world!


----------



## jook

Hi RIKKI:

You seem to do a lot of swiffer-ing, dusting and vacuuming on a regular basis. That's impressive. I vacuum maybe once a month (isn't that horrible) and can't remember the last time I dusted, lol. 

Glad to see you're still posting and getting through those classes. Have a great day!


----------



## rikkie

jook said:


> Hi RIKKI:
> 
> You seem to do a lot of swiffer-ing, dusting and vacuuming on a regular basis. That's impressive. I vacuum maybe once a month (isn't that horrible) and can't remember the last time I dusted, lol.
> 
> Glad to see you're still posting and getting through those classes. Have a great day!


We have two dogs so I try to keep it as clean as possible! Once a month isn't bad at all, that's what I used to do.  Thank you and I hope you have a great one as well!


----------



## timidSeal

Today's intentions:
Nothing today. Last week was so rough, today is my day to be kind to myself. I have a couple things I should probably do, but don't think I will get them done. Tomorrow will be a new day.


----------



## hollowman32

rikkie said:


> -Biology work (3.16) :yes
> -Lit work (Unit 3) :yes
> -Fine art work :yes
> -Catch up :yes
> 
> -Vacuum TV room
> -Vacuum living room
> -Swiffer kitchen
> -Swiffer tiled hallway-thing
> -Dust mantle piece :yes
> -Swiffer living room furniture :yes
> -Swiffer TV room furniture :yes
> -Put toys up from outside :yes


Maybe you should take a trip up here and help me clean my house 
Your skills sound boss.


----------



## rikkie

hollowman32 said:


> Maybe you should take a trip up here and help me clean my house
> Your skills sound boss.


As long as you pay for the airplane tickets/gas, of course! :b


----------



## rikkie

-Math work :yes
-Biology work :yes
-Fine art work :yes

things I didn't do yesterday
-Vacuum TV room :yes
-Vacuum living room :yes
-Swiffer kitchen :yes
-Swiffer tiled hallway-thing :yes


----------



## timidSeal

Today's intentions:
> finish volunteer work from last week
> blog post
> walk
> do some ACT exercises


----------



## jook

Yesterday's results:



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :no-call PK to make appmt
> :yes-Put something on Ebay
> :no-look in depth at online business site
> :yes-go to group at CR
> :yes-do some yoga :clap:clap


Getting a late start today but here goes!

-Take shower & dress (get out of PJ's)
-call PK make apptmt. 
-look at online business site
-walk with G
-research items for sale online


----------



## timidSeal

hollowman32 said:


> I accomplished my goal of going out to a bar on Friday night, but I soon ran out when I physically couldn't take it anymore after about half an hour. I wanted to go out yesterday night, but as soon as I got dressed my arms started tingling, my head felt light, and all those doubts creeped back into my brain. So I did not accomplish my entire mission this weekend. It's a shame because I spend yesterday trying to psyche myself up and I ended up not even trying...


That's great you lasted half an hour Friday! As for your saying you ended up not even trying, you did try since you got dressed. Maybe next time give yourself the goal of getting out the door (you can turn around anytime you want). Keep trying- accept the fear and do it anyway!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Getting a late start today but here goes!
> 
> :yes-Take shower & dress (get out of PJ's)
> :yes-call PK make apptmt.
> :yes-look at online business site
> :yes-walk with G
> :yes-research items for sale online


...And, I didn't put it on my list but I even got up and did yoga this morning. That's 2 days in a row. Woo-Hoo!

Tomorrow I intend to:

-Make call to get questions answered about online gig
-Call list of health care providers re: fees
-walk
-do yoga
-move boxes to attic
-take clothes to thrift stores
-Ebay stuff (swords)


----------



## timidSeal

*jook*, _you seem to be out of your funk and on a roll! Way to go on getting your intentions done!_

Yesterday:
:blank > finish volunteer work from last week _- some new stuff got pushed ahead of last week's stuff, so I worked on this a lot and got some things done_
:blank > blog post _- started but not posted_
:yes > walk _- had to take off the pjs I wore for 2 days and took a shower too_
:no > do some ACT exercises

Today's intentions:
> blog post
> volunteer work
> exercise
> therapy appt
> dishes
> enter data
> nails


----------



## rikkie

-Math class :yes
-Biology class :yes
-Culinary arts class :yes
-Math work :yes
-Biology work :yes

-Spray Glade/Febreeze throughout house :yes
-Dry swiffer hallway bathroom


----------



## jook

jook said:


> .
> 
> Tomorrow I intend to:
> 
> :yes-Make call to get questions answered about online gig
> :yes-Call list of health care providers re: fees
> :no-walk my walking pal was sick and it was cold out so easy to blow it off
> :yes-do yoga
> :no-move boxes to attic blew it off
> :yes-take clothes to thrift stores
> :no-Ebay stuff (swords) blew it off


The things I didn't do, I spent time reading magazines and a spiritual book I'm trying to finish, so that's better than zoning out with the tv or sleeping, I guess



timidSeal said:


> *jook*, _you seem to be out of your funk and on a roll! Way to go on getting your intentions done!_
> 
> *TIMIDSEAL, the funk comes and goes and it was hanging around a little today so I did what I could and let the rest go.*
> 
> :yes > walk _- had to take off the pjs I wore for 2 days and took a shower
> too_
> 
> *God, yes. Get out of those PJ's. I just started reminding myself to do the same. It definitely puts me in a more active state of mind when I swap the PJ's for some clothes. Woo-Hoo to you for shedding those babies!
> *
> :no > do some ACT exercises
> 
> *TIMID to get going on the ACT maybe you could just shoot for looking at it for 15 minutes when you're resting or in between chores. Even a little bit helps.*


For tomorrow...

-Call KC to talk some more about the online thing
-Maybe go ahead and sign up for online thing
-move boxes to attic
-take pics of item to sell on Ebay
-post item to Ebay
-look through inventory of stuff to see what I want to post of get rid of
-sort through some more clothes

None of this is anything that I have to do. Just things to give some structure to my day so I don't sit around and sink into the pit since I'm not working (and not really looking for work at this time).

Have a good one!


----------



## rikkie

-Math class :yes
-Lit class :yes
-Math work
-Biology work :yes

-Vacuum TV room
-Dry swiffer hallway bathroom
-Write a blog post :yes


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > blog post _- kept it short so I could at least get something posted_
:yes > volunteer work _- yes, but more came in for tomorrow_
:yes > exercise
:yes > therapy appt _- this seemed kind of pointless this time
_ :blank > dishes _- didn't get them all done_
> enter data
> nails
-also went to grocery store and got ingredients for roasted sweet potato and kale salad which I made for dinner - YUM, thanks *jook* for the idea!
-also did one ACT exercise

Today's intentions:
> volunteer work
> write up notes from therapy appt (not much to write this time)
> finish dishes
> enter data
> nails
> 15 min of ACT exercises
> lunch with E
> walk


----------



## rikkie

-Math work :yes
-Scan art assignment :yes
-Do 2-3 Fine art units :yes
-P.E. lesson

-Vacuum TV room :yes
-Vacuum living room :yes
-Dry swiffer hallway bathroom :yes


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :no-Call KC to talk some more about the online thing
> :no-Maybe go ahead and sign up for online thing
> :yes-move boxes to attic
> None of this is anything that I have to do. Just things to
> :no-take pics of item to sell on Ebay
> :no-post item to Ebay
> :no-look through inventory of stuff to see what I want to post of get rid of
> :no-sort through some more clothes


It looks like I didn't get anything done yesterday, but I started messing with the boxes and that turned into:

-taking things out of boxes to donate or throw away
-organizing boxes to keep
-cleaning and sweeping upstairs area where boxes were
-moving boxes of books in living area to storage room
-moving table from downstairs foyer into living area
-vacuuming living area
-cooking chili for dinner
-cutting up and freezing overripe bananas for smoothies

So, I started with one intention that progressed into a whole other "flow" and I just went with the flow!



timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> -...went to grocery store and got ingredients for roasted sweet potato and kale salad which I made for dinner - YUM, thanks *jook* for the idea!
> -also did one ACT exercise


*TIMIDSEAL*, Isn't that recipe just all that and a bag of chips! Glad you liked it. Kudos to you for starting the ACT exercises :yay

Today I intend to:

-Call KC with questions
-take pics of swords to sell
-post swords online
-call dentists from insurance provider list
-walk
-look through inventory of items for sell


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Study for my quiz
Turn in my homework, no matter how apprehensive I am about it
Go to a teacher's office hours to ask questions
GET MY OTHER ASSIGNMENT DONE


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -take pics of swords to sell
> -post swords online
> _I don't know why, this makes me giggle. I'm envisioning a swashbucking pirate with an eyepatch..._


Yesterday:
:no > volunteer work
:yes > write up notes from therapy appt (not much to write this time)
:yes > finish dishes
:yes > enter data
:yes > nails
:no > 15 min of ACT exercises
:yes > lunch with E
:yes > walk

Today's intentions:
> hair appt
> grocery store
> volunteer work
> make dinner
> wash towels
> 15 min of ACT exercises (maybe, not sure there's time today, but wanna keep trying)


----------



## Auroras

Friday:

Roast pumpkin seeds
Wash dishes
Run laundry
Clean out fridge
Work on orders
Make dinner
Read book

Going to stay in tonight. I went out last night and will gone for most of the day tomorrow. Need to get chores done and out of the way. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## jook

And this is how it went...



jook said:


> :yes-Call KC with questions
> :yes-take pics of swords to sell actually uploaded stock photos
> :yes-post swords online
> :yes-call dentists from insurance provider list
> :yes-walk
> :yes-look through inventory of items for sell


Not a bad day's work! And I did two yoga sessions today from the 30-day challenge on line. I think I'm up to #13.



Starless Sneetch said:


> Study for my quiz
> Turn in my homework, no matter how apprehensive I am about it
> Go to a teacher's office hours to ask questions
> GET MY OTHER ASSIGNMENT DONE


Hi *STARLESS SNEETCH *and welcome! Hope you were able to meet your intentions for the day.



Auroras said:


> Friday:
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.


You have a great weekend too, *AURORAS*

Tomorrow I intend to:

-yoga
-Drive outside of town with BF to antique toy store (to see if I can get rid of a couple of items)
-Explore a little of the area that seems pretty quaint
-Drop off stuff for donation
-Maybe catch a garage sale or two
-walk
-bag leaves (if weather permits)
-get window seal stuff

Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## Starless Sneetch

jook said:


> Hi *STARLESS SNEETCH *and welcome! Hope you were able to meet your intentions for the day.


Well, I got everything but the last assignment done. That one is actually quite literally making me sick right now, but at least I got the other stuff done.

Oh, and thanks for welcoming me to this thread! It's not often I get acknowledged like that, so it made me feel good!


----------



## MEC

Happy Friday Everyone! 

This weekend I intend to:

- Do 2 of the Yoga videos per day (No. 14 & 15 on Sat. and No. 16 & 17 on Sun.)
- Do some reading in my new books on anxiety and meditation
- Mediate at least once each day
- Chiropractor appt. on Saturday
- Pick up new prescription for anxiety medication on Saturday
- Delete files on my computer that I no longer want/need.
- There is a clothing store I recently heard about that I would like to go to on Saturday but we'll see. 
- Cleaning around the house

That's all I can think of for now. We'll see what else comes up.

*jook*, we're at the same point with the yoga videos!  How are you finding them?

I hope you enjoy this thread *STARLESS SNEETCH*! I like it!


----------



## Kalliber

So many busy lives here oh my o.o

Moi:
Eat


----------



## timidSeal

Auroras said:


> Roast pumpkin seeds
> ...Have a great weekend everyone. _- Nice to see you back here, *Auroras!* Yum, pumpkin seeds! Thanks, I hope your weekend is awesome!_





Starless Sneetch said:


> Study for my quiz
> Turn in my homework, no matter how apprehensive I am about it
> Go to a teacher's office hours to ask questions
> GET MY OTHER ASSIGNMENT DONE _- Welcome to the thread, *Starless Sneetch*! Hope you got help from the teacher, that's what they're there for. And most of them seem to like giving out help._





jook said:


> Not a bad day's work! And I did two yoga sessions today from the 30-day challenge on line. I think I'm up to #13.
> _- way to go_ :clap
> Happy Weekend everyone! _- Thanks!_





MEC said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! _- Hi *MEC*, thank you._
> - Chiropractor appt. on Saturday _- hope you're ok!_





Kalliber said:


> So many busy lives here oh my o.o
> Moi:
> Eat _- hey there, good to see ya back. Eating's a good intention._


Yesterday:
:yes > hair appt
:yes > grocery store
:yes > volunteer work
:yes > make dinner
:yes > wash towels
:no > 15 min of ACT exercises

Today's intentions:
> volunteer work
> walk
> 15 min of ACT exercises*
Hope everyone has a great weekend!!*


----------



## NicoShy

Wash clothes
Put away all clothes
Was dishes
Take shower
Get dressed
Go to group on Sun


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Get part of my next assignment done


----------



## hollowman32

Weekend goals:
-Go out Friday and Saturday night
-Didn't go out Friday, but went to 1 bar on Saturday for about an hour. Barely spoke to anyone though and no one talked about my TWD Glenn costume 

-Read some of Louise Hay self help book

-Make a working budget
-Is it alright for my debt obligation to exceed 20% of income? Can anyone direct me to what I should be paying off(websites, budget calculators, etc)?

-Learn how to dress like a grown man reading fashionbeans

-Homework


----------



## timidSeal

NicoShy said:


> Wash clothes
> Put away all clothes
> Was dishes
> Take shower
> Get dressed
> Go to group on Sun
> _Welcome,_ *NicoShy*_!_


Yesterday:
:yes > volunteer work
:yes > walk
:blank > 15 min of ACT exercises _- started, but got interrupted after about 10 minutes_

Today's intentions:
> walk
> church
> 15 min of ACT exercises
> laundry
> visiting


----------



## matahari

Write a information ebook about healthy living - healthy heart in 30 days from today.


----------



## MEC

Hi *hollowman32*!

Good for you for making a budget! I love budgeting and personal finance (I read so many personal finance blogs). My boyfriend and I currently use the envelope system and I think it works pretty well. Here are is a link you could check out for building a budget:

http://www.gailvazoxlade.com/resources/guide_to_building_budget.html
There is a link in point no. 5 that takes you to some budget calculators. Also, at the top of the page there is lots more information under articles, resources, and Gail's tips. You can also Google how to budget and you will find lots of information that way as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## jook

This is from Saturday...



jook said:


> :yes-yoga
> :yes-Drive outside of town with BF to antique toy store (to see if I can get rid of a couple of items)
> :yes-Explore a little of the area that seems pretty quaint
> :yes-Drop off stuff for donation
> :no-Maybe catch a garage sale or two didn't see any
> :yes-walk
> :no-bag leaves (if weather permits) too cold
> :no-get window seal stuff not yet


Today I went to church and have done absolutely nothing else so far. Gonna go outside and bag at least one bag of leaves.



MEC said:


> - Do 2 of the Yoga videos per day (No. 14 & 15 on Sat. and No. 16 & 17 on Sun.)
> 
> *jook*, we're at the same point with the yoga videos!  How are you finding them?


*MEC*, I missed today because I woke up late and went to church. I find the videos challenging but feel good when I do them.



NicoShy said:


> Wash clothes
> Put away all clothes
> Was dishes
> Take shower
> Get dressed
> Go to group on Sun


Hi *NICOSHY*! So how'd it all pan out for ya??



hollowman32 said:


> Weekend goals:
> -Go out Friday and Saturday night
> -Didn't go out Friday, but went to 1 bar on Saturday for about an hour...
> -Make a working budget


Hi *HOLLOWMAN*. Glad you're posting your intentions. Budgeting is a great idea. Kudos to you for starting one. Also, congratulations on staying out longer this time. I hope it was better for you than the first time. You seem highly motivated to grow. Are you in therapy? A good therapist with your motivation would probably be very beneficial. It can be difficult to confront SA without professional support.



matahari said:


> Write a information ebook about healthy living - healthy heart in 30 days from today.


Hi *MATAHARI* and welcome! That sounds great. I enjoy writing myself. Is this a paying gig? If so I would like to know how to get involved.


----------



## Vimes

Thanks Guys  I haven't been here for a long while so didn't see all these caring and kind posts. Thanks for the colours  these last two months have been a flurry of "happenings" and not good ones. Just trying to put one foot in front of another right now. 

:rollActually I did think I posted my intentions already today but I just cant find them....

-Find bus times for going to both charity places (or just go and give everything to Salvation Army)
-Call all Universities to see if enrolment is still open
-if Universities will enrol, start enrolment process
-Call IM with enrolment info and see what they advice
-discuss moving back home with mum once more
-See if can sleep early tonight, way too tired
-get bank account details from KM
-Sort out through more of my stuff in downstairs room. Donate / recycle / giveaway / trash as much as I can
-if FN can't bring book back with her go to The Loft and pay for book.
-try to start blogging again
-may have to do printing tomorrow, plan tomorrows travels well.




timidSeal said:


> Please don't feel bad about posting... hopefully we are here to help you and encourage you and not judge you. I hope sharing your struggle will help you. I find that when I post things that I don't really want to, it does help me. I guess it's just getting stuff out in the open that is a start to healing.
> Eating is very important. You deserve nourishment. I think you're right, those people are probably not watching you and commenting behind your back. Maybe you can take some time to practice telling yourself that you don't care what they think or do. Try to convince yourself that you just don't give a hoot what they think, you're gonna cook and eat and enjoy your food! Yeah, I know that's really hard to do. It's something I'm working on too (trying to Just Do It regardless of other people's judgements). Especially for things you value. Like eating.
> As for "Figure out what you really want to do". That's been on the top of my mind for the last three years... :eyes





jook said:


> *VIMES* Regarding your not eating because you think the people in the house are watching and judging you. _TIMIDSEAL_ suggested you tell yourself it doesn't matter what they think. I find it's hard to convince my mind of something other than what it believes. So you might also want to try this:
> 
> Agree with your mind (they ARE watching and judging me) but tell your mind IT DOESN'T MATTER.
> 
> example:
> 
> Repeat these statements:
> 
> Everybody is watching and judging me when I'm cooking -AND I ACCEPT THAT
> 
> Everybody is watching me and judging me when I'm cooking - AND SO WHAT
> 
> Everybody is watching me and judging me when I'm cooking - IT'S NO BIG DEAL
> 
> Everybody is watching and judging me when i'm cooking - AND I DON'T CARE
> 
> Whether or not it is true that they are judging you is not the issue. It's your perception that it's a big deal that causes the problem. Rather than trying to stop or change the thought, this exercise will help you change your feelings about the thought and your reaction to it. I wish you luck in working through this cuz, you gotta eat Chickee !! Keep chipping away at this and asking for support as much as you need to.





jook said:


> I don't think there's a right way or wrong way. It's whatever works. And for me when I try to resist my thoughts they seem to cling tighter. If I accept them and say, yeah that's true but so what? the mind turns off its alarms and the thoughts lessen in strength.
> 
> The mind believes it's s*** even if you don't. That's why we have irrational thoughts about socializing KNOW they're irrational but can't stop thinking them. It's the mind doing it's own thing independent of you.
> I'm sure VIMES knows deep inside that nobody's really watching and judging her while she cooks, but her MIND doesn't know that.
> 
> So that's why I think it's best to agree with the mind to quiet it down and gradually ease your head out of the lion's mouth. Just my thoughts on the matter. Of course this is very eastern as opposed to western thought. I find it pretty fascinating how that works.





timidSeal said:


> I like your intentions for today, mine don't look like yours... but I wish they did
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. On an intellectual level I agree with all you say. But I have not practiced enough. My mind still follows the same path it always has: avoid, avoid, avoid your thoughts (and behaviors that bring those thoughts). But I believe what you talk about will work for me, I can see a difference already in what little practice I have done. So my suggestion to _*Vimes*_ is to think about it and see if it sounds like it will work for her since both you and I have found it to be helpful. I find the exercises here to be good. This is not something I can do without much guidance and I'm grateful that my therapist is now on board in supporting my using ACT and doing these exercises.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Do 2 of the Yoga videos per day (No. 14 & 15 on Sat. and No. 16 & 17 on Sun.) *I did two videos on Sat. but only 1 video on Sun.*
> - Do some reading in my new books on anxiety and meditation* I did read a bit, but not as much as I would have liked*
> - Mediate at least once each day :yes
> - Chiropractor appt. on Saturday :yes
> - Pick up new prescription for anxiety medication on Saturday :yes
> - Delete files on my computer that I no longer want/need. :no
> - There is a clothing store I recently heard about that I would like to go to on Saturday but we'll see. :yes *I did go to the clothing store (as well as one right across from it). Will definitely be going back, there was some nice things in both of them.*
> - Cleaning around the house :yes *I did some cleaning in the kitchen, a bit of laundry, and put away some stuff that I had been meaning to put away*





> - Chiropractor appt. on Saturday _- hope you're ok!_


*timidSeal*, I'm ok thanks! I go to the Chiropractor to help with headaches. I've been going since I was 12 and currently go once a month.

Overall it was a pretty good weekend. Slightly disappointed I didn't get more reading done in my new anxiety books, but that's ok, I will get to them.


----------



## rikkie

-Biology work :yes
-Vocabulary pages 21-23
-Catch up/possibly do some work early

-Spray Febreeze/Glade/whatever it is around house :yes
-Vacuum living room :yes
-Dust living room :yes
-Vacuum TV room :yes
-Vacuum hallway :yes
-Vacuum kitchen :yes
-Soak foot :yes (tried a baking soda-water paste for those splinters as well, now I have to keep a band-aid over them for 24 hours. let's see how this goes!)


----------



## timidSeal

matahari said:


> Write a information ebook about healthy living - healthy heart in 30 days from today.


Hi, _*matahari*_!



Vimes said:


> these last two months have been a flurry of "happenings" and not good ones. Just trying to put one foot in front of another right now.


Welcome back, _*Vimes*_! Sorry it's been a rough couple months, but you have the right attitude: one foot in front of the other. Take each moment as it comes and deal with only the moment.



rikkie said:


> -Biology work
> -Catch up/possibly do some work early
> -Spray Febreeze/Glade/whatever it is around house
> -Vacuum living room
> -Dust living room
> -Vacuum TV room
> -Vacuum hallway
> -Vacuum kitchen
> -Soak foot


I love all your cleaning, *rikkie*. It inspires me to do more cleaning, although I'm thinking maybe you could get a job cleaning (and come clean all our houses ). hope your foot is ok.

_*hollowman32*_ and *MEC* - thanks for the budget talk. I've been avoiding that and you've encouraged me to try to take a look at my finances and actually plan a real, workable budget and stick to it (that's the hard part for me, I'm a great planner, not such a great "doer")

Yesterday:
:no > walk _- got home too late in the day, i gotta dust off the treadmill soon it's getting too cold out
_ :yes > church
:no > 15 min of ACT exercises _- never had time alone to do this
_ :yes > laundry
:yes > visiting

Today's intentions:
> ACT exercises (maybe a marathon session)
> dentist (anxiety for this got pretty bad yesterday already)
> volunteer work
> finish the laundry
I really want to do more than that, I'm feeling kind of motivated and energetic today (like I usually do after a "bad" few days) but all my energy is going into anxiety over the dentist which is around noon and I have no idea how I will feel afterwords. Either I will feel relieved it's over and ready to move on or I will feel drained and defeated. I don't like this anxiety keeping me from doing what I really want to do!


----------



## rikkie

timidSeal said:


> I love all your cleaning, *rikkie*. It inspires me to do more cleaning, although I'm thinking maybe you could get a job cleaning (and come clean all our houses ). hope your foot is ok.


Aww, that's nice! The thought sounds fun since cleaning the same things every day tends to get boring eheh. 
And thank you for asking, I just got two splinters yesterday as well as a nasty hangnail. The hangnail actually hurts more than the splinters right now, but other than that it's fine!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I went to church and have done absolutely nothing else so far. Gonna go outside and...
> 
> :yesbag at least one bag of leaves.


I got it done! This was really just a chore to beat back the blues. I didn't feel like it but I know that getting anything done on days like that helps lift the mood. And being outside also helps.

Welcome back, *VIMES!! *Hope things are starting to slow down for and you're getting your feet back under you.

Hope your foot is better *RIKKIE*. Please post how the baking soda paste works. I'm big into home remedies.



timidSeal said:


> Today's intentions:
> 
> > ACT exercises (maybe a marathon session)...


*TIMIDSEAL*, I like the way you're consistently sticking with the intention to do ACT exercises. Do a marathon session or whatever you feel is "enough" for today. Just keep at it! Really, I should probably pull my ACT book out and do some refreshing myself.

My intentions today:

-yoga
-walk
-bag some more leaves/branches
-attend group this afternoon
-banking
-sign up for online gig (still unsure)

that'll do for now


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- Finish homework assignment
- Go to prof's office hours
- Maybe read a paper?


----------



## hollowman32

timidSeal said:


> _*
> 
> hollowman32*_ and *MEC* - thanks for the budget talk. I've been avoiding that and you've encouraged me to try to take a look at my finances and actually plan a real, workable budget and stick to it (that's the hard part for me, I'm a great planner, not such a great "doer")
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Today's intentions:
> > ACT exercises (maybe a marathon session)
> > dentist (anxiety for this got pretty bad yesterday already)
> > volunteer work
> > finish the laundry
> I really want to do more than that, I'm feeling kind of motivated and energetic today (like I usually do after a "bad" few days) but all my energy is going into anxiety over the dentist which is around noon and I have no idea how I will feel afterwords. Either I will feel relieved it's over and ready to move on or I will feel drained and defeated. I don't like this anxiety keeping me from doing what I really want to do!


*timidseal, *Well, I didn't exactly accomplish my budget making this weekend, but I'm still thinking about it

MEC Thanks for the website. I will definitely be taking a look at it.




jook said:


> _*
> *_Hi *HOLLOWMAN*. Glad you're posting your intentions. Budgeting is a great idea. Kudos to you for starting one. Also, congratulations on staying out longer this time. I hope it was better for you than the first time. You seem highly motivated to grow. Are you in therapy? A good therapist with your motivation would probably be very beneficial. It can be difficult to confront SA without professional support.


_*
*_
Jook I feel like I have to be proactive about changing my life. The person who said "Good things come to those who wait" was a f***ng troll. No, they do not. I've been a nice guy all my life and I've received virtually nothing except the occasional pat on the back. It's now or never for me. I can't wait 5 more years and think about what I could have done. lol sorry for the little rant, but this is how I feel. But, yes, I am also in therapy, just finished my 8th session I think. My therapist has been helpful, but I don't think he is the best. I suppose this is alright since I'm talking with you guys and am going to start reading the Gillian Butler book that's so highly touted around here.


----------



## Vimes

Thanks timidSeal and JOOK



jook said:


> Welcome back, *VIMES!! *Hope things are starting to slow down for and you're getting your feet back under you.





timidSeal said:


> Welcome back, _*Vimes*_! Sorry it's been a rough couple months, but you have the right attitude: one foot in front of the other. Take each moment as it comes and deal with only the moment.




No-Find bus times for going to both charity places (or just go and give everything to Salvation Army)-I think I know what bus goes here,
:yes-Call all Universities to see if enrolment is still open- >_< I cannot berrrieve I thought 2014 was a WHOLE 12 months away, OMG, ...brain, sometimes I really doubt if you are still in there!!
:yes-if Universities will enrol, start enrolment process
No -Call IM with enrolment info and see what they advice-Need paperwork first
:yes-discuss moving back home with mum once more-This is whats probably going to happen in two weeks
:yes-See if can sleep early tonight, way too tired
:no-get bank account details from KM- need to do this tonight!!
:yes-Sort out through more of my stuff in downstairs room. Donate / recycle / giveaway / trash as much as I can- M really happy I have halved the amount of clothes I had :boogie
:roll-if FN can't bring book back with her go to The Loft and pay for book.-totally forgot bout this
:no-try to start blogging again

No-may have to do printing tomorrow, plan tomorrows travels well.-not needed


----------



## Kalliber

1. Go to bed.. xD


----------



## Vimes

*Forgot to post my intentions!!*

Forgot to write my intentions th e last time I posted
Intentions:
-See if can sleep early tonight, way too tired
-get bank account details from KM
-Sort out through more of my stuff in downstairs room. Donate / recycle / giveaway / trash as much as I can
-if FN can't bring book back with her go to The Loft and pay for book:no-try to start blogging again
-check email to see if recruiter has replied
-keep brushing up on AutoCAD using youtube videos
-Pay or change airline ticket booking by Thursday 4pm
-need to work on dumping more stuff at charity!
-email AI, NS, JC

Already done today:
-sorted my clothes
-got a uni
-got in contact with a recruiter and currently having her go over my CV
-made an airline ticket booking,


----------



## rikkie

-Lit work (4.02, catch up with book) :yes
-Math class :yes
-Math work (7.09) :yes
-Biology work (3.23) :yes
-Fine art :yes

-Spray Glade (yesterday I discovered that it was indeed Glade)
-Ride bike around and take some pictures


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> I got it done! This was really just a chore to beat back the blues. I didn't feel like it but I know that getting anything done on days like that helps lift the mood. And being outside also helps.
> _- yep, get outside if you can, and the physical activity of raking and bagging is good too_
> 
> *TIMIDSEAL*, I like the way you're consistently sticking with the intention to do ACT exercises. Do a marathon session or whatever you feel is "enough" for today. Just keep at it! Really, I should probably pull my ACT book out and do some refreshing myself. _- thanks! I'm trying!_





hollowman32 said:


> _*
> *_am going to start reading the Gillian Butler book that's so highly touted around here. _- that's one I haven't heard of yet, I'll check it out_





Vimes said:


> :clap -if Universities will enrol, start enrolment process
> -discuss moving back home with mum once more-This is whats probably going to happen in two weeks _- hope this decision works out well for you and it all goes smoothly_





rikkie said:


> -Ride bike around and take some pictures _- that sounds like fun_


Yesterday:
:yes > ACT exercises _- I did quite a lot before the dentist_
:yes > dentist _- this had a good end result, better than I thought it would, but I kept an open mind going in_ _and I tried hard to accept the anxiety and watched my breathing_
:no > volunteer work
:no > finish the laundry
_I tried to stay away from the house after the dentist. I had lunch and did some shopping. Came home and made a simple dinner and did nothing else but watch TV._

Today's intentions:
> ACT exercises
> look into: Amy Cuddy
> look into: Gillian Butler
> look into: budget
> volunteer work
> laundry
> blog post
> start cleaning basement
> walk
> feed the birds


----------



## jook

jook said:


> My intentions today:
> 
> :yes-yoga
> :yes-walk
> :yes-bag some more leaves/branches
> :yes-attend group this afternoon
> :yes-banking
> :no-sign up for online gig (still unsure)
> 
> ^this sounds like a really solid venture that I've been looking into for a few months. The company's been in business for 20 years and I've found no "red flag" reviews on the internet. So, what am I waiting for! I think I'm trying to avoid the anxiety I feel when starting something that requires me to learn something new. I get so stressed out during the learning process if it doesn't come together for me right away. I'm just thinking this thru this morning and trying to understand this block I feel with moving forward with this since I do think it could be a good at home work option for me.





hollowman32 said:


> _*
> *_
> Jook I feel like I have to be proactive about changing my life...yes, I am also in therapy, just finished my 8th session I think. My therapist has been helpful, but I don't think he is the best.
> [/COLOR]


Hey *HOLLOWMAN*. That's great that you're in therapy! Finding a good one can be difficult and if you don't have insurance sometimes you have to take what you can get. But, it is important that if you're working on SA, your therapist needs to have some knowledge about and experience dealing with social anxiety. Believe it or not, not all of them have a clue. If all you're doing is talk therapy this will not make much of a change for people with SA. At the very least your therapy should include cognitive behavioral therapy because then you work on your thoughts with behavioral exercises to help you change. This is done using a hierarchy of least to most anxiety causing situations. You start with the lesser first. The bar scene, for instance might be too high up for you to start with right now. Anyway, I'm no therapist but I've learned a little about what's effective and what's not over the years. And knowing a few things has helped me to at least manage SA better. Key point to remember here: Just talking about it will not budge social anxiety. PM if you have questions about any of this.



Vimes said:


> Thanks timidSeal and JOOK
> 
> :yes-if Universities will enrol, start enrolment process


You're welcome *VIMES*, and congratulations on making this bold move!

Today's intentions:
-attend counseling
-get blood work (to check Vit D level)
-read some more of Natural Cures book
-write in journal started for specific reason
-Ebay listing (books and vintage spoons)


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Okay, I need some motivation as I'm back in the bog of eternal slump again..

It's the evening now so its not really starting :kma

- nails (little moral boost)
- tidy, hoover. Just do it.
- get ready
- get what you need in. 

**bonus points if:
- find some fake blood and a pumpkin
- run a bath and get early (ish) night.


----------



## hollowman32

Making big moves Vimes, me likey lol

I'm glad you're taking some time to relax by riding your bike Rikkie

Stop copying me timidseal  j/k I'm glad you're looking into some things we talked about.

Nice try kalliber

I just got the Gillian Butler book in the mail and I'm kinda stoked on starting it. It's about 320 pages long, but from the samples online it looks to be pretty helpful. It's called "Overcoming Social Anxiety and Shyness" I believe. It's gotten some pretty good hype in the self help section of the forums so please take a look at it. My therapist never heard of it, but that's probably because she is a British psychologist.


----------



## SpaghettiCapsule

Hello all, I'm joining you from today on. =)

My goals for today:

- Study!
- Go to an office to take care of things
- Clean up my apartment a little
- Cut down on procrastinating!


----------



## timidSeal

dontwaitupforme said:


> Okay, I need some motivation as I'm back in the bog of eternal slump again..
> 
> - nails (little moral boost)
> - tidy, hoover. Just do it.
> - get ready
> - get what you need in.
> 
> **bonus points if:
> - find some fake blood and a pumpkin
> - run a bath and get early (ish) night.
> _Hi, *dontwaitupforme* - how'd the day go? I like the point system you've got_





SpaghettiCapsule said:


> Hello all, I'm joining you from today on. =)
> 
> My goals for today:
> 
> - Study!
> - Go to an office to take care of things
> - Clean up my apartment a little
> - Cut down on procrastinating!
> _Welcome, *SpaghettiCapsule*! Posting here is your first step towards cutting down on procrastinating. Hope it helps you._


Yesterday:
:yes > ACT exercises
:yes > look into: Amy Cuddy _- interesting stuff, hope she gets a book out some day (or someone does). I practiced power posing. Anything to get my cortisol levels down._
no > look into: Gillian Butler
no > look into: budget
no > volunteer work
:yes > laundry
:yes > blog post
no > start cleaning basement
no > walk
no > feed the birds

Today's intentions:
> volunteer work
> therapy appt
> write an email, not sure what to say
> walk
> feed the birds


----------



## Kalliber

- take a shower
- feed my dogs
- eat
- play some games


----------



## rikkie

-Math class :yes
-Biology class :yes
-Culinary arts class :yes
-Math work (7.10 and 7.12) :| will save for tomorrow and Friday since I'm still a little confused 
-Biology work (3.24) :yes
-Lit work :yes

-Ask mom to buy a tote for those VHS tapes :yes
-Ride bike down to the track to see if they're setting up for Halloween yet
-Look on that Haunted places in the world wiki page (here's a link for everyone's convenience) :yes


----------



## jook

SpaghettiCapsule said:


> Hello all, I'm joining you from today on. =)


Hi *SPAGHETTICAPSULE* and welcome! Good look with your intentions!



timidSeal said:


> Yesterday:
> :yes > ACT exercises _- I did quite a lot before the dentist_
> :yes > dentist _- this had a good end result, better than I thought it would, but I kept an open mind going in_ _and I tried hard to accept the anxiety and watched my breathing_


*TIMIDSEAL* you are doing it, chickee! Glad you're getting into the ACT exercises and made it through the dentist appointment...Alive!



Kalliber said:


> - take a shower
> - feed my dogs
> - eat
> - play some games


Keeping it nice and simple *KALLIBER *and that's ok. Hope you got it all done and enjoyed your game playing!



rikkie said:


> -Math class
> -Biology class
> -Culinary arts class
> -Math work (7.10 and 7.12)
> -Biology work (3.24)
> -Lit work


Way to go *RIKKIE*! Still hammering away at the school work.

As for me yesterday...



jook said:


> Today's intentions:
> :yes-attend counseling
> :yes-get blood work (to check Vit D level)
> :yes-read some more of Natural Cures book
> :yes-write in journal started for specific reason
> :no-Ebay listing (books and vintage spoons)


Today I intend to:

-do yoga
-Put something on Ebay
-grocery shopping
-read Natural Cures book
-write a letter to R


----------



## MEC

I meant to post yesterday but I forgot. This is probably a good thing as I didn't get anything done last night thanks to the two hour "nap" I had after work. This "nap" didn't help with my sleeping either. I am super tired today.

Today (after work) I intend to:

- unload and reload dishwasher
- one load of laundry
- tidy bedroom floor
- pay bills online

I will leave it at that I think.


----------



## rikkie

Aha thanks hollowman32 and jooks! xx


----------



## Vimes

Thanks TimidSeal, Hollowman and Jook for the encouragement  

For Timidseal ^_^. I read your post about how the person who said "good things come to those who wait" must have been a troll and remember Terry Pratchett :idea
"If you trust in yourself. . .and believe in your dreams. . .and follow your star. . . you'll still get beaten by people who spent their time working hard and learning things and weren't so lazy."

Welcome SpaghettiCapsule ^_^ and good luck!!

Kalliber, there was a time when it took me an entire day to work up the energy to just get out of bed and brush my teeth. You are doing well, and way way better than that  Keep going, keeping in mind that no (earthly) human being, [superman doesn't count] can suddenly go from anxiety and despair mode to GI-joe mode. It just doesn't happen. Neither body nor the mind is built to take the shock of that sudden change. inho, Your pace is perfect for building up your strength. keep going, take breathers or days off as needed. As JOOK mentioned in some post long ago that I can't be bothered to go hunting for right now  Rome building must have taken at least two weeks haha.


MEC I hope your sleep schedule gets better and you get some rest 

And now...... The results!!


The yeses :yes
-See if can sleep early tonight, way too tired
-get bank account details from KM
-check email to see if recruiter has replied- I like my recruiter she's nice and helpful
-email AI, NS, JC -Only one email sent.

The Noes :no
-Sort out through more of my stuff in downstairs room. Donate / recycle / giveaway / trash as much as I can-not enough hours in the day
-try to start blogging again- tried but brain is blank

The 50/50s :b
-Pay or change airline ticket booking by Thursday 4pm-omg thank god this is written here!! I forgot about this lol
-need to work on dumping more stuff at charity!
-keep brushing up on AutoCAD using youtube videos-again not enough time so I looked for courses instead, prolly have to do this next year.

My intention today is to go around the house, do all left over stsuff and try not to fall behind. Not listing them down because head is kind of a mess right now ...but I am ok with that


----------



## timidSeal

Vimes said:


> For Timidseal ^_^. I read your post about how the person who said "good things come to those who wait" must have been a troll and remember Terry Pratchett :idea


hmmm... I don't think I've ever used the work "troll" in my life and I don't know who Terry Pratchett is. Where are you finding this post?


----------



## Vimes

*Apologies *



timidSeal said:


> hmmm... I don't think I've ever used the work "troll" in my life and I don't know who Terry Pratchett is. Where are you finding this post?


I am so sorry timidSeal opsI didn't read carefully, the post I am referring to was by hollowman32 :doh oh and Terry Pratchet is a simply brilliant author 



hollowman32 said:


> Jook I feel like I have to be proactive about changing my life. The person who said "Good things come to those who wait" was a f***ng troll. No, they do not.[/COLOR]


Hollowman32, I hope you appreciate the satire and irony of the quote as much as I do :teeth It is by Terry Pratchet from one of his Discworld Books. I will put in the full quoatation this time to avoid confusion!!

"Witches are naturally nosy," said Miss Tick, standing up. "Well, I must go. I hope we shall meet again. I will give you some free advice, though."
"Will it cost me anything?"
"What? I just said it was free!" said Miss Tick.
"Yes, but my father said that free advice often turns out to be expensive," said Tiffany.
Miss Tick sniffed. "You could say this advice is priceless," she said, "Are you listening?"
"Yes," said Tiffany.
"Good. Now...if you trust in yourself..."
"Yes?"
"...and believe in your dreams..."
"Yes?"
"...and follow your star..." Miss Tick went on.
"Yes?"
"...you'll still be beaten by people who spent their time working hard and learning things and weren't so lazy. Goodbye." ​Again sorry for the misunderstanding!! enjoy 

My intentions for now:

clean bathroom
clean kitchen
clean bedroom
call DD???
think about cleaning rest of stuff


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - unload and reload dishwasher :yes
> - one load of laundry :yes
> - tidy bedroom floor :no
> - pay bills online - *I paid one bill and will pay the others tomorrow.*


I also washed some dishes in the sink.




> MEC I hope your sleep schedule gets better and you get some rest


Thanks Vimes!  Next time I want to have a nap after work I think I'll set an alarm so I won't sleep nearly as long!


----------



## rikkie

Happy Halloweeeennn!

-Math class :yes
-Lit class :yes
-Fine art work :yes
-Lit work :yes

-Give out candy :yes
-Go up to the track, play games, and visit with family friends :|


----------



## timidSeal

Thanks, *Vimes*, for clearing up the confusion... I was worried that SAS had gone wacky and was posting weird things! Thanks for sharing the quote with us, made me chuckle 

Yesterday:
:no > volunteer work
:yes > therapy appt
:no > write an email, not sure what to say _- discussed this in therapy, so maybe I can get it done now_
:no > walk
:yes > feed the birds 
Another weird day. It was warm and would have been a good day for that walk, but anxiety just paralyzed me. Well, it takes stage front and center and has to be dealt with which takes time away from doing the things I really want to do. Grrrr. I practiced some ACT exercises.

Today's intentions:
> look into: budget
> look into: Gillian Butler
> practice power posing
> write the email
> if it stops raining, go outside or walk
> if it keeps raining, start cleaning the basement
> volunteer work


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-do yoga
> :|-Put something on Ebay (did get pics taken)
> :no-grocery shopping (one of my least fav things to do)
> :no-read Natural Cures book
> :yes-write a letter to R


Well...yesterday was hit or miss. It's already after 1pm today and I haven't even really got out of bed. The weather is dark and dreary and I'm thinking of just chilling. If I get the notion to do something that'll be gravy. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Vimes

Looks like my QUOTE button broke..:sus

Anyhoooo

Completed:
clan room kitchen bath!! YAY

For today.....
-get out of bed soon
-recharge phone
-decide rest of day accordingly, prioritise some things from the following:
-sort through stuff in luggage
-put things to donate in piles of clothing, stationery, electrical, jewellery, homeware
-buy ingredients for cooking
-try to speed up sorting of things in basement so you can go out n have some fun
-laundry​


----------



## SpaghettiCapsule

Thanks for the welcome guys. =)

Report of the last 2 days: 

- did not study enough
- did procrastinate
- did not go to the office to take care of things yet

o kind of cleaned up my apartment

+++ actually opened my mouth in class and spoke to people
+ fixed my bike, cooked, did some studying...
+ going to the gym in a few minutes

I find it really easy to convince myself it's ok to not do anything... Even though I know better! And then all the piled up things I'm avoiding add to my anxiety. Often I just procrastinate or do other things even though I should be working on things for my uni until it's late, and then I feel too guilty to go to bed at a normal hour and attempt to do more work when I should be sleeping. Sometimes I actually manage to do a fraction of the work I planned to do at the expense of getting the rest I need. I want to break out of this vicious cycle!!


----------



## rikkie

-Math work (7.10, 7.12, 7.13, 2g) :yes
-Bio work (3.26, 3.27) :yes
-Fine art work :yes


----------



## timidSeal

SpaghettiCapsule said:


> +++ actually opened my mouth in class and spoke to people :clap
> 
> I find it really easy to convince myself it's ok to not do anything... Even though I know better! And then all the piled up things I'm avoiding add to my anxiety. Often I just procrastinate or do other things even though I should be working on things for my uni until it's late, and then I feel too guilty to go to bed at a normal hour and attempt to do more work when I should be sleeping. Sometimes I actually manage to do a fraction of the work I planned to do at the expense of getting the rest I need. I want to break out of this vicious cycle!! _- it's not an easy cycle to break free of. The first step is being aware, paying attention to when and why you are procrastinating. And committing yourself to change. One goal at at time. And not beating yourself up when things don't go as you hope or you backslide. One of the things I like about posting daily intentions is that it's easier to see when I'm procrastinating and easier to stop._


Yesterday:
:yes > look into: budget
:yes > look into: Gillian Butler
:yes > practice power posing
:yes > write the email
> if it stops raining, go outside or walk
:no > if it keeps raining, start cleaning the basement
:no > volunteer work

Today's intentions:
> clean litter (I've been slacking on this, so it goes back on the list)
> nails
> short blog post
> ACT exercises
> work on 30-day plan
> shower
> go into town for errands and lunch (I'm drained just thinking of it)
> maybe stop by E to see her new furniture
> if I'm home early enough, take a look at volunteer work, it's getting behind


----------



## mtnman2008

*Goals*

For this week I plan to
-Finish cleaning my room fully
-Not be afraiD of people or uncomfortable situations at work
-Practice guitar a lot
-Work out or play soccer everydaY
-Go out dancing with a girl
-Get laid
Wish me luck!


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Well...yesterday was hit or miss. It's already after 1pm today and I haven't even really got out of bed. The weather is dark and dreary and I'm thinking of just chilling. If I get the notion to do something that'll be gravy. Happy Halloween!!


Well, I didn't get a notion to do a dog on thing. I stayed in bed and watched scary stuff on tv.

Today I forced myself out of the house to do some grocery shopping. Then tonight I went to my church with a friend to watch a movie.



mtnman2008 said:


> For this week I plan to
> -Finish cleaning my room fully
> -Not be afraiD of people or uncomfortable situations at work
> -Practice guitar a lot
> -Work out or play soccer everydaY
> -Go out dancing with a girl
> -Get laid
> Wish me luck!


Hi *MTNMAN* and welcome!


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-wash dishes
-go to garage sale
-do more grocery shopping
-straighten up bedroom
-clear desk area
-pay bills
-do banking


----------



## timidSeal

mtnman2008 said:


> Wish me luck!


Welcome, _*mtnman2008*_. Good luck!



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> -wash dishes
> -go to garage sale
> -do more grocery shopping
> -straighten up bedroom
> -clear desk area
> -pay bills
> -do banking


Hi, *jook*. You've been getting a lot of rest, I hope you've built up some energy to get these things done today. You can do it! Get er dun!

Yesterday:
:yes > clean litter
:yes > nails
:yes > short blog post
:no > ACT exercises
:no > work on 30-day plan
:yes > shower
:yes > go into town for errands and lunch
:no > maybe stop by E to see her new furniture_ - the furniture got delayed_
:no > if I'm home early enough, take a look at volunteer work, it's getting behind _- not home early enough_

Today's intentions:
> attend a funeral
> get dinner ingredients on way home
> call T
> work on budget some more
> work on 30-day plan
> make dinner


----------



## hollowman32

mtnman2008
You plan on getting laid? If it happens, please write me a how-to guide lol. Seriously, though, not joking. And welcome!

timidseal
I'm interested in what this 30-day plan is about...
And sorry for your loss. I hope the funeral goes okay. Well...you know what I mean right?

 Rikkie
You seem to be a hell of a lot more studious than I was as a college student lol. 

jook
Keeping busy I see. Good work nonetheless.

Vimes
I think I see the irony in the quote but it's actually kind of depressing me lol.

SpaghettiCapsule
There seems to be some procrastination on your part, but then again I also see that you fixed your bike and did some other things. Have you tried making a list of things to do, but breaking them up into smaller chunks?

MEC
Has your sleep schedule gone awry? If so, make sure you try to do it at a set time every night consistently. That might help with the energy. Exercising helps too.

As for me:
Go to 2 bars
-Already went to one last night with my sister. Just sat there for 2 hours. *sigh* Really reconsidering whether or not to go tonight as I fear it's going to be the same ol' story...

Marathon that Gillian Butler book
-Another reason why I haven't posted lately is because I'm making my way through this mfer. SAS actually has it in a list of recommended readings: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/disorder/#self

Exercise Saturday and Sunday
Continue working on budgeting
Look at insurance info
Start list of clothes I want to buy

Good luck people!


----------



## MEC

*My Weekend Intentions*




> MEC
> Has your sleep schedule gone awry? If so, make sure you try to do it at a set time every night consistently. That might help with the energy. Exercising helps too.


*hollowman32*, I'm not sure I really have a sleep schedule per se. I definitely don't go to bed early enough during the week when I have to get up early for work. Most days I am quite tired throughout the day. On the weekends I go to bed later and sleep in late as well, which makes Monday mornings horrible. I need to get better at getting to bed at an earlier time. Good luck with your intentions!  How is your budgeting going?

This weekend I intend to:

- laundry
- do two of the Yoga challenge videos each day
- meditate (I've signed up for a 14 day meditation challenge, I am emailed a video everyday, which I'm thinking won't be too difficult since I have been meditating most days anyways.)
- read a book (I don't read as much as I'd like and I've had a book started since last year that I finally want to finish so I figured out if I read 15 pages a day for the month of November I will finish it! Some days I hope to try and read more than 15 pages so I can get it finished sooner, but we'll see.
- I found in a magazine this article that showed a group of exercises that takes about 10 minutes to do and I'm hoping to do that 3 times a week, so I may try and do one this weekend, but with my other intention of two yoga videos a day this may have to wait until after the weekend.
- I write down everything we spend and each month put it into one of the spreadsheets we use so I need to do that for our October spending.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-wash dishes
> :yes-go to garage sale
> :no-do more grocery shopping
> :yes-straighten up bedroom
> :yes-clear desk area
> :no-pay bills
> :yes-do banking





timidSeal said:


> Hi, *jook*. You've been getting a lot of rest, I hope you've built up some energy to get these things done today. You can do it! Get er dun!


*TIMID*, Thanks for the encouragement. I hate to say it but the Phunk Phantom has hit again and I'm struggling to get out of bed most days here lately. So, all things considered, I did pretty good today.

Today I intend to:

-go to church
-go to bank
-go to store for stamps
-go to PO to mail bill
-pay other bill online
-write out notes for tomorrow's group
-participate in online meeting (at 10pm, yikes! hope I don't fall asleep first)
-wash, cut, store veggies

I had written out a long message commenting on several posts - hit preview then forgot to hit submit before logging off SAS. Logged back on to check something and realized I didn't post the original long message. I'm too tired to do it all again. So *EVERYONE*, keep rockin'!


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > attend a funeral _- it went ok, thanks *hollowman*. too many funerals lately_
:no > get dinner ingredients on way home _- ate too much at funeral, decided on simple salad for dinner instead_
:roll > call T _- totally forgot, so T called me late in the day_
:no > work on budget some more _- I opened it and got frustrated immediately_
:yes > work on 30-day plan _- *hollowman:* this is a fun, blogging Fitness challenge, pretty low-key (just my speed lol). starts today!_ 
:| > make dinner _- just a simple salad, not what I had planned_

Today's intentions:
> exercise
> do some cleaning and dejunking for father-in-law
> go to zoo with a friend
> finalize my 30-day plan, I'm so excited!


----------



## jook

*TIMID* what's the 30 day plan thing about?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - laundry :yes *Did 3 loads*
> - do two of the Yoga challenge videos each day :yes *very happy that I did this, now have 10 videos left!*
> - meditate :yes *This weekend was Day 2 and 3 of the meditation challenge!*
> - read a book (I don't read as much as I'd like and I've had a book started since last year that I finally want to finish so I figured out if I read 15 pages a day for the month of November I will finish it! Some days I hope to try and read more than 15 pages so I can get it finished sooner, but we'll see. :yes *read my 15 pages per day*
> - I found in a magazine this article that showed a group of exercises that takes about 10 minutes to do and I'm hoping to do that 3 times a week, so I may try and do one this weekend, but with my other intention of two yoga videos a day this may have to wait until after the weekend. :no *The two yoga videos a day was enough for me this weekend.*
> - I write down everything we spend and each month put it into one of the spreadsheets we use so I need to do that for our October spending*. - I started this but did not finish.*


Tomorrow after work I intend to:

- Day 4 of the Meditation Challenge
- Read 15 pages of my book
- Finish getting together our October spending into the spreadsheet
- Pick up stuff from bedroom floor


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> Tomorrow after work I intend to:
> - Read 15 pages of my book


I have trouble finishing books too. That's a great idea to add it to your intentions. I'm going to do that also and see if I can get at least one book done.



jook said:


> *TIMID* what's the 30 day plan thing about? Sounds interesting.


IT's a blogging fitness challenge. It's free and we get points for exercising, losing pounds and blogging. Pretty low-key, but fun.

Yesterday:
:yes > exercise
:yes > do some cleaning and dejunking for father-in-law
:yes > go to zoo with a friend
:no > finalize my 30-day plan _- I was so tired after the zoo, that nothing happened. I may have to wing this challenge without a plan_

Today's intentions:
> pick up
> change sheets
> clean bathroom
> laundry
> vacuum
> dog to groomer
> get some groceries
> send email about volunteer work
> take a look at volunteer work
> ice foot
> exercise dvd
> blog post
> read 15 pages
That's too much for one day, but I'm so behind from having such a bad couple weeks.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :clap-go to church
> :clap-go to bank
> :clap-go to store for stamps
> :clap-go to PO to mail bill
> :clap-pay other bill online
> :no-write out notes for tomorrow's group
> :clap-participate in online meeting (at 10pm, yikes! hope I don't fall asleep first)
> :clap-wash, cut, store veggies


Got most of it done!

Today I intend to:

-sign up for online gig
-start setting up for gig
-go to group
-have discussion with R
-post to SAS
-read


----------



## Vimes

Vimes said:


> :yes-get out of bed soon
> :yes-recharge phone
> :yes-decide rest of day accordingly, prioritise some things from the following:
> :yes-sort through stuff in luggage
> :yes-put things to donate in piles of clothing, stationery, electrical, jewellery, homeware
> :no-buy ingredients for cooking
> :yes-try to speed up sorting of things in basement so you can go out n have some fun
> :yes-laundry​


Big weekend over!! I haven't even looked at my PC this weekend so even though I didn't post , here's what I did:
- Spent all Saturday cleaning house, curtains etc preparing for dinner party on sunday.
-spent all sunday prepping cooking food and cleaning washing dishes.
-spent most of Monday resting and one hour in therapy.

Todays intentions:
-look for bus route
-go hang robe out in wind to dry
-wash laundry
-put away fancy dishes and wash todays dishes
-look at other stuff to launder


----------



## Vimes

Vimes said:


> :no-look for bus route
> :yes-go hang robe out in wind to dry
> :no-wash laundry
> :yes-put away fancy dishes and wash todays dishes
> :no-look at other stuff to launder


That's 2/5

Still to do:
-laundry
-sorting of remaining items
-sleep
-shower

I feel very sad inside really hope this isn't the beginning of another few anxiety filled days


----------



## jook

*VIMES* Wrote:



Vimes said:


> - Spent all Saturday cleaning house, curtains etc preparing for dinner party


VIMES, you're having a dinner party! How does one with SA do this? Do tell!!

Here's how I did today:


jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-sign up for online gig
> -start setting up for gig
> :yes-go to group
> :yes-have discussion with R
> :yes-post to SAS
> :yes-read


Bonus Points:
*went for a long walk!

Tomorrow I intend to:

-Help C.D. clean rental property
-go to counseling appointment
-go to physical therapy
-pick up Vit D
-Write
-Read

*TIMIDSEAL*, the blogging fitness site sounds like a good fun way to shape up!

*MEC*, you're a little ahead of me on the yoga videos. I did #18 today.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Day 4 of the Meditation Challenge :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Finish getting together our October spending into the spreadsheet :yes
> - Pick up stuff from bedroom floor :yes


I was feeling unusually energetic after work so I also:

- washed the bed sheets
- loaded and ran the dishwasher
- washed dishes in the sink

Tomorrow after work I intend to:

- Day 5 of the Meditation Challenge
- Read 15 pages of my book
- Magazine exercises
- Vacuum


----------



## timidSeal

Congratulations, *jook* and *MEC* on your accomplishments!

Yesterday:
:yes > pick up > change sheets > laundry > dog to groomer > get some groceries > send email about volunteer work > take a look at volunteer work > ice foot > exercise dvd > blog post > read 15 pages

:no > clean bathroom > vacuum

Today's intentions:
> get the roast in the crock pot
> clean fridge
> exercise
> volunteer work
> clean bathroom
> vacuum
> laundry
> read 12 pages


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-Help C.D. clean rental property
> :yes-go to counseling appointment
> :yes-go to physical therapy
> :yes-pick up Vit D
> :sus-Write
> :yes-Read


Tomorrow I intend to:

-try to get started on home business
-yoga
-PT exercises
-go to preview movie that I got free tickets for


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Day 5 of the Meditation Challenge :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Magazine exercises :yes
> - Vacuum :yes


The only additional thing I did was a small load of laundry.

Tomorrow after work I intend to:

- Day 6 of the Meditation Challenge
- Read 15 pages of my book
- Magazine exercises
- Dusting


----------



## Kalliber

- attend to dogs
-clean
- laptop
- eat


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > get the roast in the crock pot
:no > clean fridge
:yes > exercise
:no > volunteer work
:no > clean bathroom
:no > vacuum
:yes > laundry
:no > read 12 pages
also ran the dishwasher and emptied it
also ran into town to help someone out

Today's intentions:
> make phone call 
> vacuum
> finish up laundry
> dinner
> exercise
> read 12 pages
> wash pots and pans
> clean fridge
I'm so tired lately which is keeping me from getting things done. Need more sleep.


----------



## timidSeal

timidSeal said:


> Today's intentions:
> > make phone call


It took me four hours to get up the courage to make this call. I had set a time to call on my daily agenda and it took me 30 minutes after that to actually make the call. And I think I sounded like a bumbling idiot. I never know what to say... but on the other hand, the person said "thank you" about 8 times. Like I feel stupid saying anything once, let alone 8 times. So I'd give both of us about a "C" grade, although I wonder if society would give me a D for saying very little and her a B since over-gratitude seems to be a praised quality. Oh well, I actually made the call and refuse to beat myself up over my performance. Mission accomplished, cross it off the list and move on.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Day 6 of the Meditation Challenge :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Magazine exercises :yes
> - Dusting :no


I was feeling pretty tired and lazy tonight so didn't get the dusting done.

Tomorrow after work I intend to:

- make a phone call (REALLY need to make a hair appt.)
- Day 7 of the Meditation Challenge
- Read 15 pages of my book
- Magazine exercises
- Dusting

Yay *timidSeal* for making your phone call! It may have taken a little bit to make the call, but you did it! It often takes me awhile to make calls to. We'll see how I do tomorrow. I might try and make the phone call on my lunch hour at work, I'm not sure yet. I thought I was getting ok with making these type of calls (appointment calls or what I think of as "simple" calls) but apparently not so much. I came across this tip yesterday that I thought was interesting and so wanted to share it with you: http://antisocial-carl.blogspot.ca/2013/11/exercise-for-beating-social-anxiety-2.html


----------



## timidSeal

karenw said:


> Got up ( miracle)
> Volunteered
> Had lunch
> Fed dogs as instructions were forgotten I was in a rush bar on useless again
> Bed
> Phone call/text
> Doctors
> Had Dinner
> T.V ( if not poor)
> Bed
> 
> All cleaning is on hold too tired, someone else can do it for all I care


:clapyay, _*karenw*_, you got up and did some things! Volunteering can be helpful since it takes our minds off our troubles.



MEC said:


> Yay *timidSeal* for making your phone call! It may have taken a little bit to make the call, but you did it! It often takes me awhile to make calls to. We'll see how I do tomorrow. I might try and make the phone call on my lunch hour at work, I'm not sure yet. I thought I was getting ok with making these type of calls (appointment calls or what I think of as "simple" calls) but apparently not so much. I came across this tip yesterday that I thought was interesting and so wanted to share it with you: http://antisocial-carl.blogspot.ca/2013/11/exercise-for-beating-social-anxiety-2.html


Thanks, *MEC*! That article is interesting. I definitely cannot call in front of other people, so that's a good plan. If that can be conquered, it would be easier to call when there's no one around to hear.

Yesterday:
:yes > make phone call > wash pots and pans > finish up laundry > dinner > exercise > clean fridge
:no > vacuum > read 12 pages

Today's intentions:
> pick up truck
> get some coffee
> blog post
> walk
> vacuum
> read 12 pages
> volunteer work
> dinner


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Tomorrow I intend to:
> 
> :yes-try to get started on home business
> :yes-yoga
> :yes-PT exercises
> :blank-go to preview movie that I got free tickets for


Well I got my day off to a good start then about 1 o'clock in the afternoon, horsing around and injured my knee. Couldn't even go to the movie preview and wasted the free tickets. I hurt my knee pretty bad so I'm laid up icing and wrapping trying to avoid a trip to the emergency room. My doc won't be in until Monday. Hopefully I can avoid the trip to the ER this weekend. But at any rate, I won't be doing much of anything this weekend 

You lucky folks with good, working knees, Have a great weekend!


----------



## jook

Went to the ER this evening. I got a frickin' sprained knee. Oh, frickin' joy.


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> Went to the ER this evening. I got a frickin' sprained knee. Oh, frickin' joy.


Oh, sorry! Take good care of it, lots of icing and elevating. Here's your chance for a movie marathon. I hope it heals in a hurry :yes


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> Went to the ER this evening. I got a frickin' sprained knee. Oh, frickin' joy.


Hope it gets better soon! I agree with timidSeal, relax with some movies opcornor a book this weekend! 



> Tomorrow after work I intend to:
> 
> - make a phone call (REALLY need to make a hair appt.) :yes
> - Day 7 of the Meditation Challenge :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Magazine exercises :no
> - Dusting :no


I also:

- paid a bill online
- put away the clothes I washed the other day that were on the drying rack.
- Ran the dishwasher

I was feeling really tired after work today and had a nap on the couch for just over an hour, so didn't do all that I wanted.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Went to the ER this evening. I got a frickin' sprained knee. Oh, frickin' joy.





timidSeal said:


> Oh, sorry! Take good care of it, lots of icing and elevating. Here's your chance for a movie marathon. I hope it heals in a hurry :yes





MEC said:


> Hope it gets better soon! I agree with timidSeal, relax with some movies opcornor a book this weekend!


Thanks *TIMID* and *MEC *Guess there's not a whole lot else that I can do. I did just register for a work from home venture (that I'll call AP), so I can put some time into training for that as well.

Today's intentions:

-Answer posts on SAS
-Spend 2-3 hours on AP training
-Read
-Write (try to complete a story for daily online writing contest
-Watch a move
-Do PT exercises for back (if I can get on the floor with this bum knee!)

_Look at your beautiful, fully-functioning knees today and tell them how much you love them._


----------



## timidSeal

Happy Friday, fellow intention setters!









Yesterday:
:yes > pick up truck
:yes > get some coffee
:blank > blog post _- I worked on but didn't actually post_
:yes > walk _- 2.6 miles
_ :yes > vacuum _- didn't get it all done due to technical difficulties!_
:yes > read 12 pages
:yes > volunteer work
:yes > dinner _- chicken, spinach and purple sweet potatoes_

Today's intentions:
> post
> finish up the vacuuming
> read chapter 4, 22 pages
> feed birds
> put away summer clothes
> college bb game, first of a long season


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -Write (try to complete a story for daily online writing contest


YES! An awesome intention, hope you get this done


----------



## hollowman32

jook
I'm sorry to hear about the sprained knee  , but look on the bright side, at least you didn't tear your ACL! Get better soon.

MEC
What's this meditation challenge? You got a web link to it?

timidseal
I'm curious as to what you're reading.

For me:
-Continue reading Gillian Butler, begin worksheets soon
-Go to a bar downtown.
-Have a conversation with at least 1 new person. Even talking about the weather will suffice. 
-Exercise Sat and Sun
-Do laundry
-Look at bills
-Look at budget for crying out loud
-Actually make a clothes list

That's all for now. Have a good, productive weekend folks!


----------



## MEC

*My Weekend Intentions*

This (long) weekend I intend to:

- Day 9, 10, and 11 of the Meditation Challenge
- Read 15 pages a day from my book ( one of the days I will read 30 pages as I didn't do any reading today)
- Do some of the Yoga Challenge videos ( I was thinking 2 a day, but we'll see)
- Deep clean my bathroom
- Hair Appt. on Saturday
- Clean off desk in the bedroom
- Do laundry
- Start list of Christmas gift ideas




> MEC
> What's this meditation challenge? You got a web link to it?


*hollowman32 - *You are emailed a new meditation each day for 14 days, which each one being about 15 minutes. The next Challenge starts on Dec. 1st, here is the link: http://www.mindspace.org.uk/2012/01/14-day-meditation-challenge-2/. Good Luck on your intentions this weekend! I'd love to hear how you're getting on with your budget.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

I go for work at 12pm today, and my goals would be:

- Have at least 2 real conversations with my coworkers/customers. (I'm usually ducked behind a computer screen and surf on the web.)

- Have everything together for my program next Saturday. I wait the last possible minute to do everything, which causes a lot of anxiety for me.

- Email/LinkedIn request and chat some people I met at an anime convention and my really nice, former boss. 

- Delete and organize all my crap in my Outlook email. 

I think that's all pretty good stuff to start off with.:yes


----------



## timidSeal

hollowman32 said:


> timidseal
> I'm curious as to what you're reading. _ - Boundaries by Cloud & Townsend_


:yes > post
:yes > finish up the vacuuming
:no > read chapter 4, 22 pages
:yes > feed birds
:yes > put away summer clothes
:yes > college bb game, first of a long season

Today:
> visit someone in the hospital
> blog post
Don't know what else to put down, don't feel like doing anything. Was hoping to exercise, but my knees don't feel too good.


----------



## matahari

yesterday - 9/11

> complete another 2000 words creating own product
> post one article each to my sites

today goal - 10/11

> clean and organize the guest room before next week event
> stream line the product topics * IMPORTANT
> clean the house
> go to gym for 1 hour * MUST
> revisit the previous articles written

I can do this, i can pull this through, make the day absolute productive not wasting a minute. 

There's a music in everyone here, don't let go,don't give up.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today's intentions: (from Friday)
> 
> :yes-Answer posts on SAS
> :|-Spend 2-3 hours on AP training (spent only an hour)
> :yes-Read
> :yes-Write (try to complete a story for daily online writing contest (didn't complete but did get started)
> :no-Watch a move
> :yes-Do PT exercises for back (if I can get on the floor with this bum knee!)
> 
> _Look at your beautiful, fully-functioning knees today and tell them how much you love them._


Yesterday (Saturday)

*Finished writing and submitted story to contest (didn't win this one but it got me writing)
*Read
*Did PT exercises

That's about it. It's difficult to do much because every movement has to be so slow and careful to not further injure my knee.

Today (Sunday) I intend to:

*Read
*Work on setting up AP website
*Write

Thanks for the somewhat comforting perspective *HOLLOWMAN*. Not sure how much it helps but thanks :teeth

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## timidSeal

Hi there, _*Joan of Narc*_ and _*matahari*_! Nice to see you posting intentions!

Yesterday:
:yes > visit someone in the hospital
:yes > blog post

Today's intentions:
> walk
> work in the yard
> start this week's laundry
> make yummy pumpkin pie oatmeal (new recipe)
> pay bills (and keep fine-tuning the budget)


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today (Sunday) I intend to:
> 
> :blank*Read
> :blank*Work on setting up AP website
> :blank*Write


I am so out of commission here. Pretty much staying in bed (with the knee)and trying to keep sane. I really should be using this "down time" to really hone in on getting started with my new online venture. It could actually produce a pretty decent income if I work it. But there is a lot of training involved and as usual, I get overwhelmed when a lot is thrown at me at once and freeze. So I'm gonna really try to focus on getting through the training for this this week.

Today's intentions:

-Call doc to see if I can get in for ER follow-up for my knee - if can't get in soon enough try other options
-pay BM bill
-Work on AP training


----------



## timidSeal

rikkie said:


> I am back


Good to see you back!

Yesterday:
:yes > walk
:yes > work in the yard
:yes > start this week's laundry _- 3 loads
_ :yes > make yummy pumpkin pie oatmeal _- it was good_
:yes > pay bills _ - found out one was late _:sus

Today's intentions:
> take someone home from hospital, not sure when or how long this will take, so it's hard to plan much for today
> exercise
> more laundry
> empty dishwasher


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *Finished writing and submitted story to contest (didn't win this one but it got me writing)


congrats! :clap


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today's intentions:
> 
> :yes-Call doc to see if I can get in for ER follow-up for my knee - if can't get in soon enough try other options
> :yes-pay BM bill
> :yes-Work on AP training


Well, got a little more accomplished today. Just going to focus on training for now since there's lot's of it and all I've got is time and can't do a whole lot else.

Tomorrow I intend to:

-complete step 2 of training; start step 3
-go to doc appt.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> This (long) weekend I intend to:
> 
> - Day 9, 10, and 11 of the Meditation Challenge :yes
> - Read 15 pages a day from my book ( one of the days I will read 30 pages as I didn't do any reading today) :yes *Saturday was the day I read 30 pages (probably a little more actually just so I could finish a section.*
> - Do some of the Yoga Challenge videos ( I was thinking 2 a day, but we'll see) :roll *I didn't do any videos on Saturday, I did 2 on Sunday and I didn't do any today. *
> - Deep clean my bathroom :yes *I am very happy this is finally done! *
> - Hair Appt. on Saturday :yes
> - Clean off desk in the bedroom *Somewhat. Started this on Sunday but it's not yet finished.*
> - Do laundry :yes
> - Start list of Christmas gift ideas :no *Completely forgot about this (oops!)*


For the most part it was a pretty lazy three day weekend. I had been putting off all weekend cleaning my bathroom (because even though I really wanted it done I was being lazy and didn't actually want to do cleaning itself) but late this afternoon I decided that if I continued to put it off I would be mad at myself for putting it off once again so I got off the computer and just did it. 
I am disappointed I didn't do more of the Yoga videos, although I still have time to finish them by the end of November, which is my goal.

Tomorrow (after work) I intend to:

- Day 12 of the Meditation Challenge
- Read 15 pages of my book
- Magazine exercises
- Start a list of Christmas gift ideas


----------



## rikkie

-Math class
-Math work
-Lit work

-Clean parent's bedroom windows


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:







> take someone home from hospital







> exercise







> more laundry







> empty dishwasher

Today's intentions:
> volunteer work
> exercise
> wash dishes
> one more load of laundry
> nails, got a new color yesterday
> start on the basement, just "start"


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Day 12 of the Meditation Challenge :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Magazine exercises :yes
> - Start a list of Christmas gift ideas :no


Didn't feel like doing much tonight. Oh well I guess.

Tomorrow (after work) I intend to repeat today (with the difference being I hope to actually start my Christmas gift idea list):

- Day 13 of the Meditation Challenge
- Read 15 pages of my book
- Magazine exercises
- Start a list of Christmas gift ideas


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> - Start a list of Christmas gift ideas _- I've been thinking also it's time to do this_


Yesterday:
:yes > volunteer work
:yes > exercise
:yes > wash dishes
:yes > one more load of laundry
:no > nails, got a new color yesterday
:no > start on the basement, just "start" _ - ugh, this has been on my "list" for about 6 years_
also went to college bb game in the evening that I forgot to list

Today's intentions:
[ ] exercise
[ ] therapy
[ ] visit E
[ ] nails


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :|-complete step 2 of training; start step 3
> :yes-go to doc appt.


I did work on step 2 but didn't start step 3.

Today I intend to:

-make a couple business calls
-listen to webinar on website set up 
-prep kale and chicken for dinner
-listen to NPR program on Affordable Healthcare
-turn in info to hospital finance dept


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Intentions:
- Get homework done so I can play video games!
- Pay parking ticket
- Make appointment 
- Go to office hours and ask questions


----------



## Vimes

jook said:


> *VIMES* Wrote:
> VIMES, you're having a dinner party! How does one with SA do this? Do tell!!


*JOOK* actually I used to live with my uncle and aunt and they were having a dinner party, it took a lot of preparing  I helped because well, I lived there.



matahari said:


> There's a music in everyone here, don't let go,don't give up.


*MATAHAR*I, thank you for this wonderful thought  it cheered me up

*MEC*, I am going to take a look at the meditation challenge link, I want to see what its all about 

*TIMIDSEAL*, I like the emoticons with the pink ribbons in their hair, they look very happy 

So... hi all I have been away for a while as I was in the process of moving and settling in to my new place (ie my home). I am just going to post a long list of things I have to do so they are all here... I don't have to do them right now or today.. I just need them out of my head so I can organise/ prioritise and all that stuff 

The Great Big To Do List:
-Laundry - hang out Dad's laundry, wash my clothes, figure out how to use machine without upsetting Mum
-Kitchen, see to dishes, clean microwave, cook something
-my bedroom - fold and put away clothes in bag for now, later have to clean ceiling
-Mum's bedroom - clean the empty shelf, then clean empty wardrobe, then clean ceiling
-find and keep throwing junk out of house, everyone in this house is a great big hoarder!! lol


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Day 13 of the Meditation Challenge :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Magazine exercises :yes
> - Start a list of Christmas gift ideas *(somewhat, need to work on it more)*


Tomorrow I intend to:

- Day 14 (the final day) of the Meditation Challenge
- Read 15 pages of my book
- Magazine exercises
- Work further on list of Christmas gift ideas


----------



## jook

jook said:


> I did work on step 2 but didn't start step 3.
> 
> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-make a couple business calls
> :yes-listen to webinar on website set up
> :yes-prep kale and chicken for dinner and cooked it!
> :|-listen to NPR program on Affordable Healthcare got time wrong
> :yes-turn in info to hospital finance dept


Bonus Stuff:

*Went to Staples and got business notebook
*more AP training

Today's Intentions:

-Recopy business notes in new notebook
-Get as much training in as I can stand
-read for relaxation
-Should start looking at ACT exercises in preparation for Holiday socializing (may not get to this today but want to keep it on my mind so I'm posting it.)

Have a Thur-rific Thursday!!


----------



## Kalliber

1. Eat
2. Breath
3.play games 
4. Sleep 
:3


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
[x] exercise
[x] therapy
[x] visit E
[x] nails _- E and I did our nails together
_
Today's intentions:
Today's not feeling like a good day. I tried to pick some things that I might be able to do. I put on the list to pick up because when clutter builds up it seems to be not good for my mood.
[ ] volunteer work
[ ] pick up
[ ] start christmas list
[ ] act exercises
[ ] shred papers
[ ] empty dishwasher
[ ] dinner


----------



## hollowman32

Jook
Nice job on finishing your story for the writing contest. I'm actually writing something myself, but it's going to take a while to finish. Is your knee doing better?

MEC
The budgeting is still ongoing, unfortunately.

Little update: 
-I chickened out on going out last Saturday. I'm quite disappointed in myself, but I know I shouldn't be. 
-Although the Gillian Butler book is helping me work through some of my problems, it's still frustrating to think of myself so negatively as if that kind of thinking is second nature. It's forcing me to look at all the issues I've tried to block out and it's disheartening, to say the least.

To do:
-Look up doctors accepting new patients
-Make 2 doctor's appointments
-Work on finding alternative ways to view negative thoughts(book worksheet)
-Sign up for next night class next semester


----------



## Vimes

Vimes said:


> The Great Big To Do List:
> :yes-Laundry - hang out Dad's laundry, wash my clothes, figure out how to use machine without upsetting Mum
> :yes-Kitchen, see to dishes, clean microwave, cook something
> :no-my bedroom - fold and put away clothes in bag for now, later have to clean ceiling-didn't do the ceiling
> :blank-Mum's bedroom - clean the empty shelf, then clean empty wardrobe, then clean ceiling-didn't clean the empty shelf
> :yes-find and keep throwing junk out of house, everyone in this house is a great big hoarder!! lol -doin okay here


*JOOK* sorry to hear about your knee, hope it gets better soon

Intentions:
-Find numbers to trade schools
-Call trade schools and find info on classes
-See if can email NS again
-put bag of clothes away under wardrobe
-laundry
-clean basket outside and use it for laundry
-remember to recharge old sim
-find the other voucher
-keep posting stuff here


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Day 14 (the final day) of the Meditation Challenge :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Magazine exercises :no
> - Work further on list of Christmas gift ideas :no


I also ran the dishwasher.

This evening kind of got away from me at one point. Thinking ahead to when I will be home at Christmas (which is not what is causing me anxiety, I can't wait to go home). I'm already thinking of how things are going to work, what if this happens, what if that happens. How it will be with my boyfriend having his daughter for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day (kids are not my thing and cause me anxiety, or maybe it's just hyper kids since I'm so quiet), etc. I also started thinking of things that aren't going to happen. Such as if my boyfriend's brother is home as well and they go out in the rental car that we will get and what if his brother drives the car when he shouldn't (would not be covered under the rental insurance) and then what if something happens. So . . . I have about 5 or 6 weeks to stress and have anxiety about it. Awesome! Argh! :sigh

I should be in bed right now but I know I won't be able to sleep. I can feel stress, tension, or something in my heart, so need to calm down before I will be able to sleep.

Don't think I will post any intentions for tomorrow, because it's Friday yay) and I just want to relax. Although, I probably will still do some meditation and read my 15 pages.


----------



## Vimes

*Posting at 2.15am*



Vimes said:


> :yes-Find numbers to trade schools
> :yes-Call trade schools and find info on classes
> :no-See if can email NS again
> :yes-put bag of clothes away under wardrobe
> :no-laundry
> :yes-clean basket outside and use it for laundry
> :no-remember to recharge old sim
> :no-find the other voucher
> :yes-keep posting stuff here


I have no idea why I am posting this late :sus

Intentions:
-Email NS
-Email JC
-Email university
-email JH
-Email SJ

I have been putting these off for a long time. I don't know how tojustgett hese done.


----------



## timidSeal

hollowman32 said:


> -Although the Gillian Butler book is helping me work through some of my problems, it's still frustrating to think of myself so negatively as if that kind of thinking is second nature. It's forcing me to look at all the issues I've tried to block out and it's disheartening, to say the least. _- maybe it would help you to look at it a little differently. It's great that you are trying to help yourself, because if you don't nothing will change. Even though it's painful and frustrating, it's still progress in the right direction and that's how you can get better. Focus on the positive and what you are doing right and try not to beat yourself up for the things you do "wrong"._





Vimes said:


> -Find numbers to trade schools
> -Call trade schools and find info on classes
> -keep posting stuff here
> _- what classes are you interested in? Yay for posting!_





MEC said:


> This evening kind of got away from me at one point. Thinking ahead to when I will be home at Christmas (which is not what is causing me anxiety, I can't wait to go home). I'm already thinking of how things are going to work, what if this happens, what if that happens. How it will be with my boyfriend having his daughter for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day (kids are not my thing and cause me anxiety, or maybe it's just hyper kids since I'm so quiet), etc. I also started thinking of things that aren't going to happen. Such as if my boyfriend's brother is home as well and they go out in the rental car that we will get and what if his brother drives the car when he shouldn't (would not be covered under the rental insurance) and then what if something happens. So . . . I have about 5 or 6 weeks to stress and have anxiety about it. Awesome! Argh! :sigh
> 
> I should be in bed right now but I know I won't be able to sleep. I can feel stress, tension, or something in my heart, so need to calm down before I will be able to sleep. _- I hope you were able to get some sleep. When you find yourself thinking about Christmas like that, try switching your thinking to all the fun things that will happen: hugs, smiles, stories, good food, laughter, making memories, etc. I know it's hard to switch like that, but if you can it might help ease the anxiety._





jook said:


> Bonus Stuff:
> 
> *Went to Staples and got business notebook
> *more AP training
> 
> Today's Intentions:
> 
> -Recopy business notes in new notebook
> -Get as much training in as I can stand
> -read for relaxation
> -Should start looking at ACT exercises in preparation for Holiday socializing (may not get to this today but want to keep it on my mind so I'm posting it.)
> _- it's great to see you getting into your training so well! (and not stuck in bed). Congrats on the good progress! Hope the knee is healing._


Yesterday:
[x] volunteer work
[x] pick up
[x] start christmas list _- didn't get very far, but I did at least start_
[ ] act exercises
[ ] shred papers
[x] empty dishwasher
[x] dinner 
_Even though yesterday was a downer, I managed to get a few things done. I allowed a down day yesterday, so today I'm going to try to get moving more!_

Today's intentions:
[ ] volunteer work
[ ] clean bathroom
[ ] shred papers (this could take all day, there's so much to sort through)
[ ] exercise
[ ] type up therapy notes from Wed
[ ] start planning for Thanksgiving


----------



## Stilla

Plans for tomorrow

- Wake up at 6:30 and take an hour walk
- Go to the library and return books (I have to pay a fee for returning them too late and it gives me anxiety, boo)
- study in the library, driving theory and math
- continue to plaster walls and eventually wallpaper upstairs living room
- clean upstairs
- exercise
- eat somewhat healthy
- look for jobs
- avoid tv/computer until 19:00


----------



## MEC

*My Weekend Intentions*

This weekend I intend to:

- Meditate once each day
- Read 15 pages of my book each day
- Go to a craft sale on Sat. to see if I find anything for Christmas gifts
- Laundry
- 2 of the Yoga Challenge Videos each day
- Try and clear off more of the stuff on the desk in the bedroom
- Reply to an email from a friend back home from last Monday

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
[x] volunteer work
[ ] clean bathroom
[ ] shred papers _- I'm allergic to this_
[x] exercise _- twice!
_ [x] type up therapy notes from Wed
[ ] start planning for Thanksgiving

Today:
[ ] volunteer work
[ ] exercise


----------



## J0HNNY

my plan for today was to do half of my homework, then tomorrow my plan is to do the other half. also go see my mother cause i've been at my dads for a week


----------



## Caterpillar13

timidSeal said:


> I have trouble finishing books too. That's a great idea to add it to your intentions. I'm going to do that also and see if I can get at least one book done.
> 
> IT's a blogging fitness challenge. It's free and we get points for exercising, losing pounds and blogging. Pretty low-key, but fun.
> 
> Yesterday:
> :yes > exercise
> :yes > do some cleaning and dejunking for father-in-law
> :yes > go to zoo with a friend
> :no > finalize my 30-day plan _- I was so tired after the zoo, that nothing happened. I may have to wing this challenge without a plan_
> 
> Today's intentions:
> > pick up
> > change sheets
> > clean bathroom
> > laundry
> > vacuum
> > dog to groomer
> > get some groceries
> > send email about volunteer work
> > take a look at volunteer work
> > ice foot
> > exercise dvd
> > blog post
> > read 15 pages
> That's too much for one day, but I'm so behind from having such a bad couple weeks.


Ah here, I wouldnt get that list done in a week let alone a day unless I was mania manic


----------



## VinBZ

Gotta write this down just so I put enough pressure on myself: today I am going to type up my essay, or at least most of it. I should also do some reading since I'm a bit behind on that. I promised myself this would be the day when I get a lot of work done.


----------



## Vimes

VinBZ said:


> Gotta write this down just so I put enough pressure on myself: today I am going to type up my essay, or at least most of it. I should also do some reading since I'm a bit behind on that. I promised myself this would be the day when I get a lot of work done.


*VINBZ*, Arrgh those essays how I used to struggle through them  How is the progress? 

*TIMIDSEAL*, I am looking at some AutoCAD refresher classes  Might be starting soon.

*Results:*
NO-Email NS - wrote a draft email on paper, have to type it up and send
NO-Email JC
NO-Email university
NO-email JH
NO-Email SJ

I am planning to:
-clean ceiling 
-go n see lady her fb page
-fb SP and call SS and see if photo problem has been resolved
-sleep
-keep posting here
-go to trade school n pay fees
-buy a vacuum cleaner
-buy a phone with multiple handsets


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> This weekend I intend to:
> 
> - Meditate once each day :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book each day :yes *I read 30 pages on Saturday because I didn't do any reading on Friday.*
> - Go to a craft sale on Sat. to see if I find anything for Christmas gifts :no *I had a headache and just didn't feel like going out.*
> - Laundry :yes
> - 2 of the Yoga Challenge Videos each day :| *I didn't do any videos on Saturday but I did do 2 videos on Sunday.*
> - Try and clear off more of the stuff on the desk in the bedroom :no
> - Reply to an email from a friend back home from last Monday :yes


It was a fairly lazy weekend overall. Nothing exciting. I did finish this book though: http://howtodoeverythingandbehappy.com/ . Of all the books I ordered recently it was the last one I received, but once I started it I couldn't stop reading it. It's not an anxiety book but is about happiness and how you can do things to be happier. Next will start on one the anxiety books.

Tomorrow (after work) I intend to:

- Meditate
- Read 15 pages of my book
- Try and clear off more of the stuff on the desk in the bedroom


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Joan Of Narc said:


> I go for work at 12pm today, and my goals would be:
> 
> - Have at least 2 real conversations with my coworkers/customers. (I'm usually ducked behind a computer screen and surf on the web.)
> 
> - Have everything together for my program next Saturday. I wait the last possible minute to do everything, which causes a lot of anxiety for me.
> 
> - Email/LinkedIn request and chat some people I met at an anime convention and my really nice, former boss.
> 
> - Delete and organize all my crap in my Outlook email.
> 
> I think that's all pretty good stuff to start off with.:yes


Lawd! I'm so messy, never posted if I actually did anything on here!

:roll >conversations with coworkers...on well. 
 > email people I met at anime convention, it went very well, and I think we'll be able to work out something in the future. 
 >Orgainze crap in Outlook (I'm working on it.)

I have no idea what some goals would be for Monday, I may have to sleep on it.


----------



## Kalliber

1. Play with my buddy
2. Watch supernatural


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> I did finish this book though: http://howtodoeverythingandbehappy.com/ . Of all the books I ordered recently it was the last one I received, but once I started it I couldn't stop reading it. _- That's a pretty good recommendation, I'll look into it. Especially since I have trouble finishing books. I think they just don't hold my interest._





Joan Of Narc said:


> >Orgainze crap in Outlook (I'm working on it.) _- Organizing Outlook is a pain, so many emails..._


Monday! A fresh new week! Hope everyone has a good and productive week.

Today's intentions:
[ ] nails
[ ] clean bathroom
[ ] exercise
[ ] blog post
[ ] take some things down to basement
[ ] get prescription
[ ] order shampoo


----------



## Vimes

*Results:*

The YESses
-clean ceiling - half-done
-go n see lady her fb page -called her instead
-keep posting here -doing right now

The NOes
-fb SP and call SS and see if photo problem has been resolved
-sleep
-go to trade school n pay fees
-buy a vacuum cleaner
-buy a phone with multiple handsets

Next on my list:
-fb SP and call SS and see if photo problem has been resolved
-sleep
-go to trade school n pay fees
-buy a vacuum cleaner
-buy a phone with multiple handsets 
-clean rest of ceiling
-check for laundry load
-make bed in M's room and my room
-make sure kitchen is clean before D gets home, 
-figure out how the steam mop works
-DRINK WATER
-apply eczema meds...don't forget
-pick up freight this afternoon
-buy a router
-leave Skype on for S to call tonight
-do some work on the fb page


----------



## shycheese

Alright, I'm gonna start posting here again and hopefully this time I'll stick to it.

Today:
- buy cheesy asian souvenirs
- email animal shelter
- organize receipts (they are _everywhere_! in my pckets, wallet, bag, other bag :um)
- order book for family friend
- msg aunt about cousin's graduation
- email cake lady


----------



## Joan Of Narc

timidSeal said:


> Monday! A fresh new week! Hope everyone has a good and productive week.
> 
> Today's intentions:
> [ ] nails
> [ ] clean bathroom
> [ ] exercise
> [ ] blog post
> [ ] take some things down to basement
> [ ] get prescription
> [ ] order shampoo


May I ask what do you blog about? Is it about SA? I just wish I had the courage to start writing seriously, so I really admire that.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> Tomorrow (after work) I intend to:
> 
> - Meditate :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Try and clear off more of the stuff on the desk in the bedroom :blank* I didn't do as much as I wanted. What I did do was go through all the magazines I had and take out what I think I may want to keep so I can get rid of the magazines.*


I also did a load of laundry, tidied the kitchen a bit, and ran the dishwasher.

Tomorrow after work I intend to:

- The same three items as above
- Magazine exercises



Vimes said:


> -DRINK WATER


*Vimes* - This is a good intention. I need to find a way to drink more water too. I can't seem to find anything that gets me to drink more water on a consistent basis.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

I have a whole list of thing I was suppose to do today, I didn't do anything but work out a bit, which I'm really proud of, I need to start getting fit again.


----------



## timidSeal

Joan Of Narc said:


> May I ask what do you blog about? Is it about SA? I just wish I had the courage to start writing seriously, so I really admire that. _- It's a weight loss and fitness blog. I love blogging. You develop a whole community of people with similar interests where you can learn a lot. It's just a personal blog, no professional-like writing at all. If you have an interest you can start a blog. People blogging have all different writing skills/levels. And it took a lot of courage, you're right. But I started out slowly and have been gaining confidence along the way (another bonus). At first you have no followers, so you feel like you're just writing for yourself._


Yesterday:
[x] nails
[x] clean bathroom _- two bathrooms
_ [x] exercise
[ ] blog post _- got it started but not posted yet_
[ ] take some things down to basement
[ ] get prescription
[x] order shampoo 
_I also cleaned the junk out of the car, three loads of laundry, and super-cleaned the litter area since it was getting pretty bad, and made yummy dinner._

Today's intentions:
[ ] empty dishwasher 
[ ] exercise
[ ] blog post
[ ] take some things down to basement
[ ] bring some things up from the basement
[ ] get prescription
[ ] grocery store
[ ] dinner


----------



## jook

Oh, my! I absolutely have to get my arse in gear. Haven't posted or done much of anything since this last post on 11/14. For what it's worth here are the results of that:



jook said:


> Today's Intentions:
> 
> :yes-Recopy business notes in new notebook
> :yes-Get as much training in as I can stand
> :yes-read for relaxation
> :no-Should start looking at ACT exercises in preparation for Holiday socializing (may not get to this today but want to keep it on my mind so I'm posting it.)
> 
> Have a Thur-rific Thursday!!


I've been blue and spending a lot of energy and time trying to get an online business up and running. Well I decided yesterday I needed to back off of that for awhile for reasons I won't go into. So back to getting the simple things done. It's late in the day already but I can still squeeze in a thing or two:

-call cousin in hospital with new baby! 
-change bed linens
-clean up bedroom
-call cable co. to see what's up with some of my channels being gone (and yep, I paid the bill!)

*JOAN OF NARC*, *SHYCHEESE* good to see you again! And HI! to those I don't remember seeing before...*STILLA*, *JOHNNY*, and *SHELLMOM*

When I come back after falling off the wagon and see new faces it's very inspiring. Hope you guys will stick around cuz this little spot is like AA...

"It works if you work it so keep coming back!"


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-call cousin in hospital with new baby!
> :yes-change bed linens
> :yes-clean up bedroom
> :yes-call cable co. to see what's up with some of my channels being gone (and yep, I paid the bill!)


Whoo-Hoo! I showed up and got it done. I'll just quote Robert Frost here:

"Two roads diverged in the woods and I took the one less traveled...I cleaned my room!"

(OK, maybe that's not exactly what he said but you get my drift )


----------



## shycheese

shycheese said:


> Yesterday:
> :yes buy cheesy asian souvenirs
> :yes email animal shelter
> :yes organize receipts (they are _everywhere_! in my pckets, wallet, bag, other bag :um)
> :yes order book for family friend
> :no msg aunt about cousin's graduation
> :no email cake lady


Yesterday was a pretty good day. I didn't do everything on that list but I ended up doing things that I had originally planned for today. So good effort 

Today:
- msg aunt about cousin's graduation
- email cake lady
- fix wine order
- pay bill
- email paypal
- search for tiny gift bags
- come up with ideas for a donation box
- go running



MEC said:


> *Vimes* - This is a good intention. I need to find a way to drink more water too. I can't seem to find anything that gets me to drink more water on a consistent basis.


Have you tried the water app? It's just called 'Water'. It helps you keep track of how much water you drink each day and you get a medal for drinking the recommended daily amount. I treat it as a game though I've had the app for a year and I've only managed to 'beat the game' once. It did increase my water intake, so no more chapped lips for me!


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Meditate :yes
> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Try and clear off more of the stuff on the desk in the bedroom :yes *Still a little bit more to do but it is organized now and the final bit will be so easy.*
> - Magazine exercises :yes


I also put away the laundry I washed yesterday, ran the dishwasher, and swept the kitchen floor.

Tomorrow I intend to:

- Read 15 pages of my book
- Dusting
- Meditate
- Magazine exercises




> It's a weight loss and fitness blog. I love blogging. You develop a whole community of people with similar interests where you can learn a lot. It's just a personal blog, no professional-like writing at all. If you have an interest you can start a blog. People blogging have all different writing skills/levels. And it took a lot of courage, you're right. But I started out slowly and have been gaining confidence along the way (another bonus). At first you have no followers, so you feel like you're just writing for yourself.


*timidSeal* - I started a blog this summer posted on it several times and then when I posted my November Goals on it I noticed it was about two months since I last posted. I don't intend on really doing much with it, I'm not that good at writing and don't know if I have anything really useful to say, I just thought it would be kinda fun to do.



shycheese said:


> Have you tried the water app? It's just called 'Water'. It helps you keep track of how much water you drink each day and you get a medal for drinking the recommended daily amount. I treat it as a game though I've had the app for a year and I've only managed to 'beat the game' once. It did increase my water intake, so no more chapped lips for me!


*shycheese* - thanks for the app. suggestion! I got it on my phone tonight and will give it a try!


----------



## inerameia

Finally finished all of my work 

Not gonna lie; procrastination is sort of stressful, but at the same time I like it.


----------



## timidSeal

*shycheese* and _*MEC*_ - way to go on getting things done!

_*jook*_ - welcome back!

Yesterday:
[X] empty dishwasher 
[X] exercise
[\] blog post _- it's almost done, now to actually post it_
[ ] take some things down to basement
[ ] bring some things up from the basement
[X] get prescription
[X] grocery store
[X] dinner

Today's intentions:
[ ] blog post
[ ] therapy appt
[ ] go to store for a couple items
[ ] take some things down to basement
[ ] bring some things up from the basement
[ ] volunteer work
[ ] exercise
If I get these done today, I will be sooooo happy!


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-get out of the house!
-cook spaghetti (get ingredients from store if needed)
-go to Home Depot for Odaban air freshener (the best!)
-check stocks on stock simulator (trying to understand investing)
-mess with my hair (50-50 chance I'll do this)


----------



## shycheese

shycheese said:


> Today:
> :yes msg aunt about cousin's graduation
> :yes email cake lady
> :no fix wine order
> :yes pay bill
> :yes email paypal
> :yes search for tiny gift bags
> :| come up with ideas for a donation box. kinda. i have some ideas..
> :yes go running


Tomorrow:
- fix wine order
- clean apartment
- a lot of emailing 
- call annoying lady


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes
> - Dusting :no
> - Meditate :yes
> - Magazine exercises :no


hmm, 50% tonight. Got home later than usual and was feeling really tired so didn't do much tonight at all.


----------



## timidSeal

shycheese said:


> - call annoying lady _- this made me_ :lol





MEC said:


> - Read 15 pages of my book :yes _- I don't know why, I just can't get myself to read even when I put it here on my intention list..._


Yesterday:
[X] blog post
[X] therapy appt
[X] go to store for a couple items
[X] take some things down to basement
[X] bring some things up from the basement
[X] volunteer work _- two different things_
[X] exercise _- I ended up counting all the up and down to the basement as exercise_
YAY! Got it all done!

Today's intentions: 
[ ] exercise
[ ] wash dishes
[ ] wash towels
[ ] feed the birds
[ ] out for dinner and bb game


----------



## NicoShy

Finish batch by 1:30
Gi appt 2:30
Scrapbook
Nap


----------



## Just Lurking

timidSeal said:


> [ ] feed the birds


This calls for a video post. Reference this topic - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-video-of-yourself-right-now-74107/

As for me, I've already started my day. What the f*** am I doing here?


----------



## timidSeal

Just Lurking said:


> This calls for a video post. Reference this topic - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-video-of-yourself-right-now-74107/
> 
> As for me, I've already started my day. What the f*** am I doing here?


Yeah, *Just Lurking*, that's not happening LOL!!! Hope you had a productive day getting your intentions done.

Yesterday:
[ ] exercise _- uhoh, I feel a stall going on here_
[X] wash dishes
[X] wash towels
[ ] feed the birds _- poor things are getting hungry_
[X] out for dinner and bb game

Today's intentions: 
[ ] exercise
[ ] hair appt
[ ] type up therapy notes
[ ] feed the birds
[ ] laundry
[ ] clean cupboards
[ ] clean kitchen
I feel like what I need to do is getting overwhelming with the holidays coming up....


----------



## MEC

*My Weekend Intentions*

This weekend I intend to:

- Chiropractor appt. (Sat.)
- Go to Shoppers and buy stamps / mail something I've meaning to for awhile and buy a few makeup items I need.
- Go to a store to look for a dress for my work Christmas party
- Pick up a refill on a prescription at grocery store
- Deposit some money in the bank
- Go to another clothing store to take advantage of a monthly savings card combined with an additional savings card (we have two of each so my boyfriend will come and get some things as well)
- meditate each day
- read 15 pages of my book each day
- laundry
- dusting

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Joan Of Narc

I don't know if it's depression or loneliness, but I haven't the heart to stick to any "To-do" lists at all, I even tried out some new productivity apps, but I haven't done anything on those lists. *Sigh* If anyone on here has any favorite apps they like to use, let me know okay!

For Saturday!

- Make an appointment with my therapist.
- Write down a list and figure out what anime I want to show for a program.
- Write out a draft donation letter for my program (I'm trying to see if I can reach out to Lush and get some stuff, but have been avoiding it due to anxiety.)
- Call up B&N to see if they are still looking for holiday help. 
- Workout (30 min) at least some back exercises in my apartment's gym. (Deathly terrified of working out in there).
- Buy a nice planner!
- Organize my email boxes for 1H.
- Practice touch typing for a while.
- (Maybe) do my nails. 
- Write down some book club suggestions.
- Read the first chapter of this new book (Tampa) I have.

I hope I end up doing half of the stuff on my list.


----------



## Vimes

MEC said:


> *Vimes* - This is a good intention. I need to find a way to drink more water too. I can't seem to find anything that gets me to drink more water on a consistent basis.


MEC thanks, I surprised myself by doing well on this 

Results:

The YESses

-sleep
-buy a phone with multiple handsets 
-clean rest of ceiling - _made progress_:clap
-check for laundry load -_washed and hung to dry_
-make bed in M's room and my room
-make sure kitchen is clean before D gets home, 
-DRINK WATER- doing great
-apply eczema meds...don't forget
-pick up freight this afternoon
-leave Skype on for S to call tonight

The NOes
-fb SP and call SS and see if photo problem has been resolved- _relist_
-go to trade school n pay fees - _plan cancelled_
-buy a vacuum cleaner - _when I have money_
-figure out how the steam mop works
-buy a router
-do some work on the fb page

Next on my list:
-fb SP and call SS and see if photo problem has been resolved
-sleep
-buy a vacuum cleaner 
-clean rest of ceiling
-figure out how the steam mop works
-DRINK WATER
-do some work on the fb page[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kalliber

Just play my game all day :3


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> - Go to a store to look for a dress for my work Christmas party _- MEC, is this upcoming party causing you anxiety?_
> Have a good weekend everyone!  _- Thanks! Hope yours goes well also!_





Joan Of Narc said:


> I don't know if it's depression or loneliness, but I haven't the heart to stick to any "To-do" lists at all, I even tried out some new productivity apps, but I haven't done anything on those lists. *Sigh* If anyone on here has any favorite apps they like to use, let me know okay! _- I haven't tried any apps yet, but definitely would like to. Which apps have you tried?_
> 
> - Call up B&N to see if they are still looking for holiday help. _- now that would be a great fun holiday job!_ _I seriously have to avoid this store as I spend too much..._
> - Workout (30 min) at least some back exercises in my apartment's gym. (Deathly terrified of working out in there). _- I would be too... Whether you go or not will depend on how bad you want to work out and whether you can do it in spite of the anxiety! Anxiety never caused death for anyone, so YOU CAN DO IT! Tell yourself, I'll just go and if the anxiety is too much, I'll just leave!_
> 
> I hope I end up doing half of the stuff on my list. _- good luck!_





Vimes said:


> -clean rest of ceiling _- I really admire your ability to do so much cleaning! Goodness, I have no idea how one cleans a ceiling as I have never done it!_





Kalliber said:


> Just play my game all day :3 _- now, that sounds like a fun day!_


Yesterday: 
[X] exercise
[X] hair appt
[ ] type up therapy notes _- just seems like an overwhelming lot to type up, we covered a lot of ground_
[X] feed the birds
[ ] laundry _- forgot this was on the list
_ [X] clean cupboards
[X] clean kitchen
_I also did another blog post that I wasn't expecting to do.
_
Today's intentions:
[ ] exercise
[ ] type up therapy notes
[ ] dishes
[ ] vacuum
[ ] wash floor
[ ] laundry
[ ] bring up tree? (my husband will say it's too early, but I'd rather get it done)


----------



## Joan Of Narc

To timidSeal, too many apps! For some reason it's none of any of the apps I have have any of the simplest features in one thing: badge notifications, able to go to into landscape mode, alert reminders, the ability to set dates and reminders for upcoming events, and with it very simple to set up. Oh well. 

So far the best apps I'm having luck with are Wunderlist, Do It Tomorrow, and Carrot. Carrot is a to-do list that plays out like a sadistic humor game, so it least it's entertaining.

I can't say I did much on my list, but I'm up early so, who knows, I hope I'll get things done today.

P.S. Tips from anyone on how to learn how to memorize the QWETY keyboard? I'm teaching myself how to touch type and it's hell on earth.


----------



## timidSeal

Joan Of Narc said:


> To timidSeal, too many apps! For some reason it's none of any of the apps I have have any of the simplest features in one thing: badge notifications, able to go to into landscape mode, alert reminders, the ability to set dates and reminders for upcoming events, and with it very simple to set up. Oh well.
> 
> So far the best apps I'm having luck with are Wunderlist, Do It Tomorrow, and Carrot. Carrot is a to-do list that plays out like a sadistic humor game, so it least it's entertaining.
> 
> I can't say I did much on my list, but I'm up early so, who knows, I hope I'll get things done today.
> 
> P.S. Tips from anyone on how to learn how to memorize the QWETY keyboard? I'm teaching myself how to touch type and it's hell on earth.


Thanks, *Joan Of Narc*. I'll check those out that you mention. As for learning the qwerty keyboard, I'm not sure there's any magic to a method. It's like learning to play the piano- muscle memory. You get to the point where you do it without thinking, like breathing. Which means, practice, practice, practice. Refuse to look at the keys when you type and you gradually get better. Watch the screen as you type and not the keys.

Yesterday:
[X] exercise
[X] type up therapy notes
[X] dishes _- this was actually quite involved and took a lot of time_
[ ] vacuum
[ ] wash floor
[X] laundry
[ ] bring up tree?
Also did: another _blog post_ and _updated my header photo_. _Made dinner_ too, steak and roasted cauliflower.

Today's intentions:
[ ] grocery shopping for Thanksgiving 
[ ] exercise
[ ] vacuum
[ ] wash floor
[ ] stack firewood
[ ] more laundry
[ ] bring up tree
Skipping church today so the firewood can be delivered...


----------



## shycheese

Did absolutely nothing over the weekend besides go out for a run. Now that it's getting colder it's even harder to get motivated. It's Monday now and I'm still feeling sluggish from my weekend hibernation.

Today: 
- pay bills
- reply emails
- buy a new coat
- clean apartment 
- buy notebooks
- go to first evening class. Dreading it and excited at the same time. :|


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Chiropractor appt. (Sat.) :yes
> - Go to Shoppers and buy stamps / mail something I've meaning to for awhile and buy a few makeup items I need. :yes
> - Go to a store to look for a dress for my work Christmas party :yes* I did go to the store but didn't get a dress. They didn't have a big selection and they were also expensive. I went to the store across from it and got a new purse instead (which I have also been looking for)*
> - Pick up a refill on a prescription at grocery store :yes
> - Deposit some money in the bank :yes
> - Go to another clothing store to take advantage of a monthly savings card combined with an additional savings card (we have two of each so my boyfriend will come and get some things as well) :yes
> - meditate each day :blank *I didn't meditate on Saturday but did on Sunday*
> - read 15 pages of my book each day :yes
> - laundry :yes
> - dusting :no


*timidSeal* - Going to the Christmas party somewhat causes me anxiety. It's not just my company but all the companies here that are under one parent company. I have trouble with conversation and I don't even know everyone at my own company. Even talking with people who I know a little bit I never know what to say really. I didn't want to go but my boyfriend wanted to go for the free food and drinks so we're going. There is also going to be a hypnotist there and I'm a little bit freaked out about the possibility of getting picked to go up (which would be super embarrassing). I'm probably making more out of the possibility of having to go up than what is actually there but I can't help it.

Saturday was definitely the more productive day of the weekend. Sunday has been super lazy. Like didn't go out of the house and didn't get dressed kind of lazy day. I did do one load of laundry and some tidying in the kitchen as well as 2 of the yoga videos (which I just realized I forgot to add to the list above) but overall didn't do much. And I am ok with that.


----------



## sansd

Okay, I'm leaving town Thanksgiving morning, probably for a couple of weeks, and I am going to need to take care of some things first, so I'll try posting here again.

I'll probably add in more later, but right now, for tomorrow:
- Do dishes
- Buy food and eat (assuming things work out so that I have money to do so)
- Work on returns
- Find a big jug of vinegar somewhere and buy it (kind of also assumes I have the money available)
- Do laundry (soak jackets with the vinegar first)
- Possibly make a packing list and/or start packing one of my bags
- Consider trying to find a non-phone way of contacting the medical center billing people


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Joan Of Narc said:


> I don't know if it's depression or loneliness, but I haven't the heart to stick to any "To-do" lists at all, I even tried out some new productivity apps, but I haven't done anything on those lists. *Sigh* If anyone on here has any favorite apps they like to use, let me know okay!
> 
> For Saturday!
> 
> - Make an appointment with my therapist.
> - Write down a list and figure out what anime I want to show for a program.
> - Write out a draft donation letter for my program (I'm trying to see if I can reach out to Lush and get some stuff, but have been avoiding it due to anxiety.)
> - Call up B&N to see if they are still looking for holiday help.
> - Workout (30 min) at least some back exercises in my apartment's gym. (Deathly terrified of working out in there).
> - Buy a nice planner!
> - Organize my email boxes for 1H.
> - Practice touch typing for a while.
> - (Maybe) do my nails.
> - Write down some book club suggestions.
> - Read the first chapter of this new book (Tampa) I have.
> 
> I hope I end up doing half of the stuff on my list.


:no>Everything else but read the first chapter of Tampa.

I'm playing catch up now!


----------



## shycheese

shycheese said:


> Yesterday:
> :yes pay bills
> :| reply emails
> :no buy a new coat
> :yes clean apartment
> :yes buy notebooks
> :yes go to first evening class. It was pretty fun :|


Today:
- finish emailing
- stop letting emails piles up.


----------



## ghost dog

ima kill today. (metaphorically, don't worry you don't need to call the police)

ima go for a run then go to college and remind the people in my classes that i exist, be louder than usual. ima get home, finish some lyrics and record them. go out and get my hair cut short (sick of med-long hair) go to the gym with some mad energy and land some backflips and maybe learn something new. and ima talk to the people at the gym for a change rather than sticking with my only friend there.

i'm writing this down because if i never make a note of personal challenges i don't even feel slightly compelled to fulfill them.

today i go all out






i urge you all to go all out for one day


----------



## MEC

I didn't post intentions for today and although I didn't do much I did do a few things:

- swept the kitchen floor
- finished my book! and ahead of schedule too! I did read more than the 15 pages a day I had set as my goal because I would read until the next section or until another good place to stop for the day (so I wasn't stopping mid sentence or mid paragraph)
- I haven't meditated yet but I plan to do so once I have finished here

Tomorrow after work I intend to:

- a yoga challenge video (I have 4 videos left and 4 days left in November, which was my goal to have them finished by)
- wash some dishes in the sink
- meditate
- submit online claim to insurance through work for last two chiropractor appointments.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - a yoga challenge video (I have 4 videos left and 4 days left in November, which was my goal to have them finished by) :yes
> - wash some dishes in the sink :yes *and* *ran the dishwasher as well*
> - meditate :yes
> - submit online claim to insurance through work for last two chiropractor appointments.:yes


I also did one load of laundry.


----------



## Felipe

I pretend to get a job tomorrow, and take some sun.


----------



## timidSeal

Felipe said:


> I pretend to get a job tomorrow, and take some sun.


Hi *Felipe*, I would love to be in sunny Brazil right now :yes

Today's intentions:
> clean the basement, all day, as penance for eating so much delicious food for our Thanksgiving feast, for which I am very thankful, but sorry I ate so much, and was a lot of work to prepare, and eaten with my awesome family...
_Yesterday I walked 5k in the morning to help with all the indulgence, YAY me!_


----------



## Felipe

timidSeal said:


> Hi *Felipe*, I would love to be in sunny Brazil right now :yes
> 
> Yeahh It's awesome the weather here now, but I never enjoyed it I'm whiter then the seal in your avatar.
> I had eaten a lot yesterday too, hot dogs and beer watching NFL so good.
> Cyaa


----------



## MEC

*My Weekend Intentions*

Yay it's Friday! :yay

This weekend I intend to:

- Check a few more stores for a dress to my work Christmas party
- Do the last two yoga challenge videos on Saturday
- Go to a Christmas craft market on Sunday
- Meditate
- Try to find some bins to better organize the items under my bathroom sink
- Laundry, vacuuming, and dusting

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## jook

Hi *Everyone*! Hope everybody had a "good enough" Thanksgiving - ate a lot and survived the social part of it all. I had a pretty nice one myself. My BF and I had Thanksgiving Brunch at this posh hotel. My only complaint is that there was so much food I couldn't eat some of everything that was there,:b.
*
GHOST DOG* I like your post a lot. Sounded like you were ready to kick some butt. So how did the day go. Do tell!

Hi *FELIPE* I haven't seen you post before so Welcome! O' to be in Brazil right now. Lucky you!

*CARAMBOLA*, good to see you again! Hope your Thanksgiving trip went well.

Hi *TIMIDSEAL* and *MEC.* You guys are so steady with your intention setting. Way to go! Congrats on finishing your book MEC and OMG, TIMID big congrats on the 5K! One more thing on my bucket list that I have yet to do.

So the prodigal child has returned with tail tucked between legs for being so slothful the past week and a half or so. I hurt my knee and then had some personal crisis stuff going on that just threw this train off track. Here i go getting up off my butt yet again.

Today I intend to:

-do PT exercises
-listen to relaxing music mpg while exercising called "Sitting with God"
-laundry & grocery shopping (you know it's bad when your guy says "ok we gotta get some food and wash some clothes today")
-clean bedroom
-cook something
-Read a chapter of "The Mindfulness & Acceptance Workbook for Anxiety" 
(Are you still working on the ACT stuff, *TIMID*?)

OK, that's enough...Let's make it happen!


----------



## hollowman32

Hey guys, remember me? lol Sorry I've been MIA but I didn't want to mess up the positive vibe going on in here. Also, welcome new people!

Jook
I hope your knee is feeling better. Physical therapy definitely helped me with my lower back problem.

MEC
I'm glad you're going to your X-mas party. It sounds like a helluva time. Much better than standing around a bunch of frustrated middle-aged men complaining about not making enough money even though I make a fraction of what they had when they were at my level.

Timidseal
Clean your entire basement!? I gave up cleaning my parents' living room after getting rid of a few boxes. You're a champ.

Accomplished:
-Black Friday shopping(did not stab anyone nor did I get hurt)
-Go out Friday night(tldnr - got scurrrred and left after about an hour)
-Awkward Thanksgiving convos
-Exercised once so far
-Wrote some more of my novel/stage play/screenplay thingy 
-Contacted old friend(flaked out on me as usual)

To do:
-Exercise 2 more times
-Read Gillian Butler(I keep forgetting some of the things taught and have to reread sections, so frustrating)
-Write up on my "mini-experiment" last night
-Work on budget
-Play game for about an hour or two. 
-Maybe finish another "chapter" of writing thing
-Watch "Sleepwalk with Me"
-Go to a different bar(I just don't like ppl my age)

That's it I think. Have a healthy, happy week erebody.


----------



## jook

Hi again *Everyone! *

Here's yesterday's results: 


jook said:


> :yes-do PT exercises
> :yes-listen to relaxing music mpg while exercising called "Sitting with God"
> :blank-laundry & grocery shopping (you know it's bad when your guy says "ok we gotta get some food and wash some clothes today") got laundry done but not shopping
> :yes-clean bedroom
> :blank-cook something we ate out instead
> :yes-Read a chapter of "The Mindfulness & Acceptance Workbook for Anxiety"
> (Are you still working on the ACT stuff, *TIMID*?) very pleased about getting started on this!


Today I intend to:
-Walk to the market with G
-read and do more ACT 
-grocery shopping
-find out dress code for an event coming up (buy outfit if necessary)
-cook as in do NOT eat out again-too much $$!
-check the Wall Street Stock Simulator to see how my stocks are doing
-complete another stock course on that site

That's enough...anything else will be gravy for the roast, icing for the cake, the cherry on the banana split, - geez! Anybody else feeling hungry? :b


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Check a few more stores for a dress to my work Christmas party :yes *I did get a dress, it's not the best but I didn't want to look anymore or spend a lot of money since I don't want to go*
> - Do the last two yoga challenge videos on Saturday :yes *My goal was to have these videos finished by the end of November and I just made it.*
> - Go to a Christmas craft market on Sunday :yes *I got gifts for 3 people*
> - Meditate :no
> - Try to find some bins to better organize the items under my bathroom sink :no
> - Laundry, vacuuming, and dusting :blank *I did laundry but did not vacuum or dust.*


 I also cleaned the kitchen.

It was a pretty good weekend I guess, but I'm sad (as I am every week) that it's over.

Tomorrow I intend to:

- Put November budget info into spreadsheet
- meditate
- dusting


----------



## Ironyinivory

this thread is an amazing idea. I guess I plan to get off my lazy butt and finally clean around the apartment finally.


----------



## Joan Of Narc

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I've been gone from here as usual, but I know I just really need to be kind to myself when it comes to completing tasks.

For Monday!

>*ACTUALLY* call Barnes & Noble about positions.
>Do some of the Biggest Loser Yoga workout 10-20 (mins.) @ 5am
>Make up my bed, shower, get my clothes together before 8am
> Cook breakfast! No more McDs.
>Head to the library for 9am.
>Create a book reading list.
>Create a flyer for my book club.
>Actually figure out what I'm showing for my program, if nothing else, just flip a coin before the night is up.

That's it for now, I know there's so much more I could be doing, but I don't want to bog myself down again.


----------



## Ammmy

survive sixth form oh dear


----------



## timidSeal

hollowman32 said:


> Hey guys, remember me?
> Timidseal
> Clean your entire basement!? _- welcome back hollowman, good to see ya got yer fire back and are gettin some things done and sticking your neck out socially. I didn't clean the whole thing, way too much, but I did get a lot done :yes_





jook said:


> anything else will be gravy for the roast, icing for the cake, the cherry on the banana split, - geez! Anybody else feeling hungry? :b _- why, yes, I am hungry!! can't shake the holiday overeating habit..._ _and it's great to see you back at it. Go get em!_





Ironyinivory said:


> this thread is an amazing idea. I guess I plan to get off my lazy butt and finally clean around the apartment finally. _- welcome, Ironyinivory. cool username! Let's get some stuff done!_





Joan Of Narc said:


> > Cook breakfast! No more McDs. _- YES, no more!_
> >Create a flyer for my book club. _- a book club, awesome!
> _ _- Welcome back and Great job gettin stuff done!_





Ammmy said:


> survive sixth form oh dear _- you can do it! you will survive! I'm pullin for ya!_


*MEC* _- you're a machine! great progress!_

I totally forgot to post this weekend. I did clean the basement Friday and got a lot done, but there's plenty more to do. Saturday was cleaning father-in-law's house. Sunday was church and outside lights and laundry.

_Husband's out of town all week, so let's get this party started!_

Today's intentions:
> post last 30 day challenge post
> more laundry
> pick up house {clutter makes me foggy}
> clean fridge
> start working on the *Christmas* decorating {inside}
> volunteer work
> plan December meals {helps me eat healthier}
> cyber-monday shopping


----------



## rikkie

Whoa, I'm back...again. The new charger I got was defected so we had to order a new one, and then Thanksgiving rolled around!

-Biology work :yes
-Lit work :yes
-Catch up on Math work
-Swiffer kitchen
-Vacuum kitchen :yes


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Here's yesterday's results:
> 
> Today I intend to:
> :yes-Walk to the market with G
> :yes-read and do more ACT
> :yes-grocery shopping
> :yes-find out dress code for an event coming up (buy outfit if necessary)
> :yes-cook as in do NOT eat out again-too much $$! it was beans, weinies and chips while watching the football game but hey, I cooked!
> :yes-check the Wall Street Stock Simulator to see how my stocks are doing
> :yes-complete another stock course on that site
> 
> :b





Ironyinivory said:


> this thread is an amazing idea. I guess I plan to get off my lazy butt and finally clean around the apartment finally.


Hi *IRONYINIVORY* and welcome! So how'd your lazy butt do?? Hope you'll keep posting. Subscribe to the thread so you can stay in the loop:b



Joan Of Narc said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! I've been gone from here as usual, but I know I just really need to be kind to myself when it comes to completing tasks.
> 
> Welcome back *JOAN OF NARC*. And you're right, being kind to yourself is the ticket!





Ammmy said:


> survive sixth form oh dear


Good luck *AMMMY* and welcome!



rikkie said:


> Whoa, I'm back...again.


Welcome back *RIKKIE*!

Today I intend to:

-Listen to calming spiritual music 15 min after waking
-answer posts and post intentions on SAS
-call doc re: MRI results
-call hospital re: hospital bill
-PT apptmt
-attend group this afternoon
-check stock simulator, do another investment course on line
-read ACT do exercises
-Call P to make a counseling appointment

Have a good one!


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Put November budget info into spreadsheet :blank *Started but did not finish*
> - meditate :no
> - dusting :no


Not so good tonight, only had 3 items on the list and did about half of one.


----------



## jook

From yesterday:



jook said:


> :yes-Listen to calming spiritual music 15 min after waking
> :yes-answer posts and post intentions on SAS
> :yes-call doc re: MRI results
> :no-call hospital re: hospital bill
> :yes-PT apptmt
> :yes-attend group this afternoon
> :yes-check stock simulator, do another investment course on line
> :no-read ACT do exercises
> :no-Call P to make a counseling appointment
> 
> Have a good one!


Today's intentions:

-read ACT & do exercises
-call hospital re: bill
-call P to make appointment
-pay bills
-shop for outfit
-do something just because it feels good to do it - lighten up


----------



## rikkie

-Bio work :yes
-Make a dent in math work :yes
-Brainstorm essay :yes
-Vacuum tv room
-Dust tv room :yes


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > post last 30 day challenge post
:yes > more laundry
:yes > pick up house {clutter makes me foggy}
:yes > clean fridge
:no > start working on the *Christmas* decorating {inside}
:no > volunteer work
:no > plan December meals {helps me eat healthier}
:yes > cyber-monday shopping
_Ended up vacuuming and washing the floors as part of "picking up" so I didn't get those other things done. I stayed up late shopping cuz I started late and found out that some sites had deals until midnight Pacific time_

Today's intentions:
> exercise, starting a c25k program since my blogging challenge is done now
> volunteer work
> plan December meals
> go to grocery store
> _start_ working on the *Christmas* decorating {inside}
> clean up kitchen

_*jook*_, I have not been doing the ACT exercises. I need to, but every day I seem to have so many things I need to get done and since I'm so slow at doing things...


----------



## timidSeal

_*Hey, where is everyone?!? Come on, get up, get dressed, pick one thing you wanna try to get done today, and post it here! You can do it. You'll feel better if you do.*_

Yesterday:
:yes > exercise, starting a c25k program since my blogging challenge is done now
:yes > volunteer work
:blank > plan December meals _- I started it
_ :yes > go to grocery store
:no > _start_ working on the *Christmas* decorating {inside}
:yes > clean up kitchen

Today's intentions:
> therapy
> volunteer work
> plan December meals
> exercise
> shoe shopping :sus
> dinner with T
No time for decorating today, it will have to wait.


----------



## MEC

I'm here! I'm here! 

Today after work I intend to: 

- meditate (I haven't done this for a few days)
- dusting
- work some more on our November budget numbers


----------



## SummerRae

I hope to get some schoolwork done today, I've been procrastinating waaayyy too long!!


----------



## detweiler

Today's intentions
Go to Starbucks for coffee and get breakfast
Spend an hour at the gym (cardio+weights) 
Shower
Shave
Start 3 conversations with strangers
Attend some type of class or activity in the evening
Don't rush it....life is short but the day is long.


----------



## jook

From 2 days ago:



jook said:


> Today's intentions:
> 
> -read ACT & do exercises
> -call hospital re: bill
> :no-call P to make appointment
> -pay bills
> -shop for outfit
> :no-do something just because it feels good to do it - lighten up I wasn't feeling well took Nyquil and went to bed


-attend Taste of the City (restaurant sampling) event
-check to see when next PT appt is
-call health plan re new cards
-start looking at business material again


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - meditate (I haven't done this for a few days) :yes
> - dusting :no * This has been on my intentions several times, but can't seem to get it done.*
> - work some more on our November budget numbers :yes


Tomorrow after work I intend to:

- meditate
- dusting
- make sure I know exactly what I'm wearing to my work Christmas party on Saturday


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> I'm here! I'm here!
> :clap _great to see you here!_





SummerRae said:


> I hope to get some schoolwork done today, I've been procrastinating waaayyy too long!! _- hi, SummerRae, how did the schoolwork go?_





detweiler said:


> Start 3 conversations with strangers _- hi, detweiler, how did the conversations go?_





jook said:


> -attend Taste of the City (restaurant sampling) event _- yum yum! Did you taste any restaurants you'd like to go visit?_


Yesterday:
:yes > therapy _- interesting conversation about emotional development stages
_ :yes > volunteer work _- got the minimum done_
:yes > plan December meals _- they're kinda lame, but I got it done_
:yes > exercise _- Biggest Loser dvd (today was rest/strength, no walking)_
:yes > shoe shopping _- a disaster, came home and ordered online_
:yes > dinner with T _- always a pleasure_
_wow, I didn't know I got it all done! Yay!_

Today's intentions:
> exercise, walk/run 1 mile
> volunteer work
> blog post
> wash whites
> run dishwasher _and_ empty it
> type up therapy notes
> have fun taking pictures for my blog
> nails
> dinner with M&E
_Still feeling crazy overwhelmed with all these things on my to do list. Didn't even decorate yet._ _I don't know if making a list is helping at this point. I was wondering, what if I just put the absolute have-to's on the list (like commitments and appointments) and let the day just play out. I was wondering if I would get more done that way (ya know, less pressure). I have to look up info on "procrastination" again. I did that once and found some insightful stuff. I was gonna bring it up with in therapy yesterday, but we had so many things to discuss (uhoh, not there too!)_


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :blank -attend Taste of the City (restaurant sampling) event oops! that's tonight
> :no-check to see when next PT appt is
> :no-call health plan re new cards
> :no-start looking at business material again


Today's intentions:

-attend Taste event tonight
-check for next PT apptmt
-Get out of the house and go visit a friend
-try to get to store to get coat for BF


----------



## david325

Today
- go to class 
- ask friend to hang out
- send in resume and application for internship 
- go to SA group meetup 
- be more assertive


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - meditate :no
> - dusting :no
> - make sure I know exactly what I'm wearing to my work Christmas party on Saturday :yes


 I also did a load of laundry and unloaded the dishwasher.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> -attend Taste event tonight
> -check for next PT apptmt
> -Get out of the house and go visit a friend
> -try to get to store to get coat for BF





david325 said:


> Today
> - go to class
> - ask friend to hang out
> - send in resume and application for internship
> - go to SA group meetup
> - be more assertive


Hi *DAVID325*. Haven't seen you post before so Welcome! How did you do on your intentions? Was the SA group meetup a hit?

Today I intend to:
-deal with hospital bill
-try to get an ortho apptmt
-do PT exercises
-pick up again on online business 
-cook something for dinner
-return or renew audiobook from library
-check Wall Street stock simulator to see how my fake stocks are doing


----------



## timidSeal

david325 said:


> Today
> - go to SA group meetup _- Hi david325 and welcome. That's nice you have a group full of SA people! There isn't one in my area, that I know of._


Yesterday:
:yes > exercise, walk/run 1 mile
NO > volunteer work _- there's one activity I keep putting off
_ :yes > blog post
:yes > wash whites _- and two other loads
_ :yes > run dishwasher _and_ empty it
:yes > type up therapy notes
NO > have fun taking pictures for my blog
:yes > nails _- the color is called 'Crush on Lava'. I like how I can be non-SA with my nail color _:boogie_but it took a long time of trying to get to that point_
:yes > dinner with M&E
_Pretty good day I guess._

Today's intentions:

> exercise dvd
> change bedsheets
> wash towels
> make dinner {husband finally home tonight after being gone all week}
> have fun taking pictures for my blog
> miscellaneous picking up and maybe even some of that decorating or the volunteer work I keep putting off???
_Getting a little tired of intending to do housework. Wish I was posting something about going to work..._


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > exercise dvd
:yes > change bedsheets
:yes > wash towels
:yes > make dinner {husband finally home tonight after being gone all week}
NO > have fun taking pictures for my blog
:yes > miscellaneous picking up and maybe even some of that decorating or the volunteer work I keep putting off??? _- did picking up and volunteer work, but not the stuff I've been putting off_

Today's intentions:
So happy to have my husband home and that it's a lazy Saturday with bright sunshine {_and bitter cold temps outside_}
> exercise, 1 mile walk/run
> pay bills
> feed the birds
> take blog pictures
> decorate
> dinner

_Have a nice weekend everyone!_


----------



## jook

*!!*

From yesterday:


jook;1068642978
Today I intend to:
:no-deal with hospital bill tried but couldn't get to person I needed to speak to[/COLOR said:


> :yes-try to get an ortho apptmt
> :yes-do PT exercises
> :yes-pick up again on online business
> :no-cook something for dinner we didn't stay home last night so ate out
> :yes-return or renew audiobook from library
> :yes-check Wall Street stock simulator to see how my fake stocks are pretty interesting tool to learn about the stock market doing


Today I intend to:

-go browsing at nearby thriftstore
-Get ready for Christmas party tomorrow night, which means:
-relax
-get out fit and accessories ready to prevent extra stress tomorrow
-do some Act reading, exercises

I've been gradually increasing my level of social functions since around June of this year. Tomorrow is a biggie for me. I am gonna really exhale when this one's done. This will definitely be a milestone on this path of following my values and living my life in spite of social anxiety. So, here I go down the rabbit hole!


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
yes > exercise, 1 mile walk/run
yes > pay bills
noo > feed the birds
noo > take blog pictures
noo > decorate
yes > dinner

Today:
> church
> volunteer work I've been putting off
> feed the birds
> take blog pictures
> make beef roast


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

:yes-Go to a Christmas Party!
:yes-Be ok being me
:blank-Keep my focus external rather than internal not so easy to not "watch" myself and keep an outward focus instead. I'll keep trying though 
:yes-Love myself throughout the event I did feel pretty good about me all night
:blank-give genuine responses to conversation instead of saying something to quickly get the focus off of me. there wasn't a lot of conversation with the loud music and all
:yes-oh yeah, luck pretty and know it! I was darn cute and yeah, 
I knew it :boogie

Note: this party is a major milestone for me. I can not remember the last time I attended one because I have been so much into avoiding parties and most social events for several years.


----------



## jook

*TIMID* are you an active member in the church you attend? If so, how do you find that in terms of social involvement?


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMID* are you an active member in the church you attend? If so, how do you find that in terms of social involvement?


At this point I am not very active. Throughout my life I have had periods of being very active. This was times where I was able to do things in spite of the anxiety because of doing what I value. I am a member of a small group meeting in a home every other week, but quit for awhile when I was in school and now we are on break because of people's personal situations. I find this group very difficult to attend. But I do run into these people at church and have to say "hi" and make small talk. I avoid this by either not attending service at all or by arriving late and hurrying in and out. I also contribute by working on the website. Socially it mostly only requires emails, which I am getting more comfortable with.

Yesterday:
:yes > church
:yes > volunteer work I've been putting off
:yes > feed the birds
:yes > take blog pictures
:yes > make beef roast

Today:
> send an email
> exercise
> decorate


----------



## jook

*TIMIDSEAL* your experience sounds very much like mine. Whenever I've attended a church I've stayed sort of on the periphery instead of getting deeply involved. Although your involvement though not total is still more than I've done. Right now i don't have a church I'm interested in attending. It might be nice to find one and get really involved with the people and activities.

Today I intend to:

-clear and organize my work space
-do some "interest" internet browsing
-play online scrabble
-read
-sleep
-watch tv

I'm taking it easy today...that's just what it feels right to do.


----------



## MEC

Tomorrow after work I intend to:

- vacuum
- meditate (I haven't been doing this consistently at all lately)
- read one chapter from one of my anxiety books

Been super lazy lately. Need to change this!


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > send an email
:yes > exercise _- spent 1 3/4 hrs shoveling instead of the treadmill_
:no > decorate

Today:
> send an email
> volunteer work
> decorate
> send info to DWD
> exercise, 1 mi walk/run
> plan for sunday
I think I'd rather go back to bed than do any of that. I didn't have a good day yesterday and am still feeling it. But I'm up and will try to get something done today...


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - vacuum :yes
> - meditate (I haven't been doing this consistently at all lately) :yes *wasn't very good as I kept thinking of all that I need to do before going home for Christmas.*
> - read one chapter from one of my anxiety books :yes *I jumped around a bit to different chapters but I still did some reading, so that's good.*


Tomorrow I intend to:

- laundry
- start gathering stuff together that I want to bring home when I go
- meditate
- if possible do some more reading in the anxiety books


----------



## timidSeal

_*MEC*_, so cool you got your stuff done!

Yesterday:







> send an email







> volunteer work







> decorate







> send info to DWD







> exercise, 1 mi walk/run







> plan for sunday

Today:
[ ] volunteer work
[ ] decorate
[ ] exercise dvd
[ ] send info to DWD
[ ] work on blog pictures


----------



## jook

From two days ago:



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> -clear and organize my work space
> -do some "interest" internet browsing
> -play online scrabble
> -read
> -sleep
> -watch tv
> 
> I'm taking it easy today...that's just what it feels right to do.


I've fallen way off track with daily routines. Probably because I've been working so hard on social anxiety and socializing more that I didn't have energy for much else. So, don't know about tomorrow but I'm posting today!

-go to PT apptmt
-make call re: bill
-do ACT exercise
-read

*TIMID*, nice going with the exercise. And yes, shoveling is definitely exercise too!

*MEC*, I"m feeling super lazy too these days. Perhaps the winter has something to do with this. How was your Christmas Party??!!


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - laundry :yes
> - start gathering stuff together that I want to bring home when I go :blank *a tiny bit, but really not that much*
> - meditate :no
> - if possible do some more reading in the anxiety books :no





jook said:


> *MEC*, I"m feeling super lazy too these days. Perhaps the winter has something to do with this. How was your Christmas Party??!!


 My Christmas party was alright. We were there for about 3 hours, for drinks, dinner, and awards for years of service. We left just before the hypnotist started. I was sitting by myself for about 20 minutes or so at the beginning because my boyfriend drove the car home and then walked back. That was a bit awkward and just wanted him to hurry up! We ended up sitting with some people I did know from work (incl. my boss) which was better than sitting by ourselves.
My boyfriends work Christmas party was the night before. It was much smaller and was held at his bosses house. It was ok. I'd had a headache all day which didn't help. After dinner people were just standing around talking and I ended up just sitting in the living room, with one oh his co-workers who is quiet (we didn't really talk though). I'm just not good at conversation, especially with people I don't know that well. My boyfriend came to where I was and went around and talked to people and probably would have stayed longer but we did end up leaving early. I'm just happy they are both finished.


----------



## jook

*MEC*, congratulations on going to two Xmas parties in two days. You go girl! What a party animal, lol. Well, just kidding but it does seem like you did this with relative ease. Is that so? One thing that was very interesting to me is that sitting at the table with your boss made you more relaxed. Most of the time SA folks wanna stay away from authority figures because they increase the anxiety. So how hard was all of this for you?



jook said:


> :
> 
> :yes-go to PT apptmt
> :yes-make call re: bill
> :yes-do ACT exercise very interesting exercise: had to write the epitaph of my funeral and what people would say about me/my life if I died today; then write another one with what I would want them to say. A real eye-opener on how far SA takes you away from living according to who you are and what matters to you. This was sort of painful, but it made me start thinking about how I can start to do that now. Anybody know of any good books/movies about someone who did something extraordinary late in life that brought about social change , please share. I thought of Rosa Parks this morning. Anymore?
> :yes-read


My intentions for today:

-counseling apptmt
-prepare some notes for apptmt
-ACT reading and exercise
-do something wild! or atleast very different


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -Read a chapter of "The Mindfulness & Acceptance Workbook for Anxiety"


*jook*, I saw you were working with this workbook and I thought maybe that's what I need is a workbook since I'm not getting around to the online exercises, so I ordered this. I also got the one for depression. I think I will start with the one for depression. It just seems a more pressing issue right now, but it's really a cycle with depression and anxiety for me. One feeds the other.


jook said:


> Anybody know of any good books/movies about someone who did something extraordinary late in life that brought about social change , please share.


I get MORE magazine for the stories they have of real women doing awesome things later in life. But, I haven't been reading them in the last year or so for some reason. They come and get put in a pile. Seems they used to be more of 50+ but have included more and more the 40 year olds, which is not as inspiring to me.

Yesterday:
[ ] volunteer work
[ ] decorate
[+] exercise dvd
[+] send info to DWD
[+] work on blog pictures

Today's intentions:
[ ] resist the urge to go back to bed
[ ] resist the urge to watch tv
[ ] resist the urge to eat a whole bag of peanut butter cups
[ ] exercise, run/walk 1 mile
[ ] feed birds, i dunno, it's kind of cold out there
[ ] decorate
[ ] volunteer work


----------



## MEC

jook said:


> *MEC*, congratulations on going to two Xmas parties in two days. You go girl! What a party animal, lol. Well, just kidding but it does seem like you did this with relative ease. Is that so? One thing that was very interesting to me is that sitting at the table with your boss made you more relaxed. Most of the time SA folks wanna stay away from authority figures because they increase the anxiety. So how hard was all of this for you?


 It was kind of hard I guess. I don't get panic attacks or anything, I just don't do well having a conversation in social situations such as these. Starting conversations, the small talk, etc. It wasn't really that sitting with my boss made me more relaxed, it was just being surrounded by people that I see everyday. There were people there from 3 different companies (who are all part of a bigger parent company) so most of the people I didn't know. Yay for them being over!


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
[X] resist the urge to go back to bed _- didn't go back_
[X] resist the urge to watch tv _- didn't turn it on all day_
[X] resist the urge to eat a whole bag of peanut butter cups _- didn't eat any_
[X] exercise, run/walk 1 mile
[X] feed birds, i dunno, it's kind of cold out there
[X] decorate
[X] volunteer work
_also: depression workbook: foreward, intro and most of ch1
also: dishes, dinner, misc housework_

Today's intentions:
[ ] send email
[ ] volunteer work
[ ] exercise, hurt my shoulder so I gotta be careful
[ ] dentist 
[ ] depression workbook, at least finish ch1


----------



## timidSeal

Today's intentions:
[X] send email
[ ] volunteer work
[X] exercise, hurt my shoulder so I gotta be careful
[X] dentist
[-] depression workbook, at least finish ch1 _- only read about a page cuz i put it off too long and let myself get interrupted_
_also: blog post_

_I kinda shut down after the dentist. I have a lot of anxiety for these three days in a row Fri-Sun. I have to get through each thing one-at-a-time._

Today's intentions:
[ ] exercise and shower and doll up
[ ] take a phone call :sus
[ ] basketball game
[ ] get a birthday card
[ ] stop for gift cards
[ ] go to birthday party


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> -do something wild! or atleast very different


I assume the reason you're not around is cuz you're off doing something _WILD AND VERY DIFFERENT_ !!!!! Go get 'em, climb that mountain, soar with the eagles!


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> I just don't do well having a conversation in social situations such as these. Starting conversations, the small talk, etc.
> Yay for them being over!


ooo, I am so terrible at conversations. My therapist says I'm probably not as bad as I think, and I just look at him, like, oh yes I am! :teeth
Yay for being over!:boogie


----------



## timidSeal

hollowman32 said:


> -Read Gillian Butler(I keep forgetting some of the things taught and have to reread sections, so frustrating)


Hey, *hollowdude*, how's the book coming along? We don't change overnight, so nothing wrong with rereading. I give ya credit for sticking with it and working on improving your life. I ordered the book since you seem to be getting some good help with it, but I haven't started it cuz I'm working on a different book right now.


----------



## timidSeal

rikkie said:


> Whoa, I'm back...again. The new charger I got was defected so we had to order a new one, and then Thanksgiving rolled around!
> -Biology work
> -Lit work
> -Catch up on Math work
> -Swiffer kitchen
> -Vacuum kitchen


How things going, _*rikkie*_? How's the cleaning going? I'm pretty sure you could always get a job cleaning if nothing else works out for you


----------



## timidSeal

Vimes said:


> Next on my list:
> -fb SP and call SS and see if photo problem has been resolved
> -sleep
> -go to trade school n pay fees
> -buy a vacuum cleaner
> -buy a phone with multiple handsets
> -clean rest of ceiling
> -check for laundry load
> -make bed in M's room and my room
> -make sure kitchen is clean before D gets home,
> -figure out how the steam mop works
> -DRINK WATER
> -apply eczema meds...don't forget
> -pick up freight this afternoon
> -buy a router
> -leave Skype on for S to call tonight
> -do some work on the fb page


*How's our colorful one been?* How's your list coming along?


----------



## jook

I swear I posted this follow-up this morning. Where it went I do not know. I can only assume i forgot to hit the post button. But any way, from two days ago:



jook said:


> -counseling apptmt
> -prepare some notes for apptmt
> -ACT reading and exercise
> -do something wild! or atleast very different I invited a friend to go so a movie with me 25 min before start time. We had to hustle! She still had to walk her dogs, and I had to get the snacks ready we were going to sneak into the theatre, . Miraculously, we made it there with a few minutes to spare before the movie started. So that was my wild excursion for the day. The movie was actually pretty wild. It was a remake of a Korean movie called Old Boy.


Congratulations *TIMIDSEAL* on moving along even with depression. Trust me, I know how difficult that can be. That's really why I haven't been posting much. Even trying to think of what I need to do gets to be a task. I've decided to try to keep a routine this week as that can help. And I will only be posting things I intend to do routinely this week. I'll add things as I think of other things Id like to include in my daily routine.

Todays intentions:

-exercise at least one hour
-write at least one hour
-read and do ACT exercises

I intend to do these everyday this week, from Saturday to Saturday.


----------



## jook

And here's the news...



jook said:


> :
> 
> -exercise at least one hour
> -write at least one hour
> -read and do ACT exercises
> 
> I intend to do these everyday this week, and may add more. from Saturday to Saturday.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
[Yes] exercise and shower and doll up
[Yes] take a phone call _- this did not go well as I expected_
[Yes] basketball game _- we won by a landslide, hardly worth going in for_
[Yes] get a birthday card
[Yes] stop for gift cards
[Yes] go to birthday party _- only person my husband and I knew was the birthday girl and her husband, awkward_
I survived day two, now there's just today to get through, but this is probably the hardest one. Monday, hurry up and get here!

Today:
[ ] read workbook 
[ ] exercise 
[ ] make spinach/swiss frittata 
[ ] graduation ceremony 
[ ] dinner out with the family :sus

*jook*, I've been thinking lately that a routine of some sort would be a good idea for myself as well. I feel like days are just slipping by and a routine might give a sense of order and purpose?? Or maybe just get me out of my head lol. At any rate, what I'm doing isn't working so well, a change is needed.
Great routine intentions you have set up, all good things to include in your day!


----------



## jook

*TIMIDSEAL*, Soooooooooo glad you decided to go to your graduation ceremony. Really. Can't you tell I'm smiling? Well, here --> I hope you'll post in the group all the details of how it went. Cuz, I can't wait to hear!

congratulations TS!!!
Not just for graduating but for going to the ceremony and celebrating yourself!!!


----------



## timidSeal

Thank you so much, _*jook*_. I sure didn't want to go, but I did anyways and it was a great day in spite of the anxiety. I did it for me. To live my life and to acknowledge my accomplishment in spite of not feeling it.

Yesterday:
[yes] read workbook
[yes] exercise
[yes] make spinach/swiss frittata
[yes] graduation ceremony
[yes] dinner out with the family
_Finally got through chapter 1 which is about the "myths" of depression. So far this book has been attempting to change our view and perceptions of depression. It's interesting. I can't argue with anything they've said so far. In the beginning they said to write this acronym below on post-its and put it all over the house. They haven't really said yet how to apply it, but I see these post-its and I take a situation I'm struggling with it and walk through these three things and try to apply it to my situation. Kind of like, if I was someone else. It's less personal that way and easier to think of options._
*A ccept
C hoose
T ake action*
_I really like this because the whole reason I post to this thread is my procrastination. So frozen, inhibited. It's the last T that I'm seeking- action. I look forward to what they say about how to use this._

Today:
[ ] hair appointment
[ ] no exercise, rest day
[ ] decorate some more
[ ] read chapter 2
[ ] volunteer work


----------



## jook

Great job *TIMIDSEAL*. Going to the ceremony was not only a victory over SA but the depression as well. Because, as you said you didn't FEEL like doing it but you did it anyway! So now you have a great memory to share with your family and especially the grandkids 

Today's intentions:

Daily routine stuff:
-do ACT reading and exercises
-do butt exercises
-write at least one hour

Other stuff:

-go to PT
-go to SC group
-find and share format for operating SC group


----------



## MEC

So I've been lazy in posting intentions lately (oops!). I'm not sure how much I'll post in the next couple of days and on Friday I'll be going home for Christmas so probably won't post until we get back. While I didn't post anything today, this is what I did:

- run the dishwasher
- read a chapter from one of my anxiety books
- gathered a few more things together that I want/need to take home with me


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today's intentions:
> 
> Daily routine stuff:
> :yes-do ACT reading and exercises
> :no-do butt exercises
> :yes-write at least one hour
> 
> Other stuff:
> 
> :yes-go to PT
> :yes-go to SC group
> :yes-find and share format for operating SC group


Bonus stuff:
-went walking w G



MEC said:


> I'm not sure how much I'll post in the next couple of days and on Friday I'll be going home for Christmas so probably won't post until we get back.


Have a great time at home for the Holidays, *MEC*. We'll be here when you get back!

Although it's "tomorrow" already (3am), I'll post my intentions after me and the sun rise in a few hours.


----------



## timidSeal

*jook*, get off yer butt and do those butt exercises :teeth
_*MEC*_, have a simply wonderful time at home for Christmas, enjoy!

Yesterday:
[yes] hair appointment
[yes] no exercise, rest day
[-] decorate some more _- actually did a teeny bit_
[ ] read chapter 2
[ ] volunteer work
_Well that sure didn't go as intended..._

*Treat Yourself Tuesday*'s intentions:
[ ] decorate some more
[ ] volunteer work
[ ] read chapter 2
[ ] send email
[ ] nails and a movie
[ ] wrap some presents
[ ] look up local volunteer opportunities
[ ] exercise


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> *jook*, get off yer butt and do those butt exercises :teeth
> _*MEC*_, have a simply wonderful time at home for Christmas, enjoy!


Thank you for that kick in the butt, *TIMID*.:b

Daily Routine Stuff:
-do ACT reading and exercises
-do butt exercises
-do PT exercises
-write at least one hour

Other mess
-go to afternoon apptmt

*TIMID*, I was thinking when I woke up this morning, feeling unmotivated to start my day _again_...I am constantly "pushing" my way through the day instead of being driven from within. I'm thinking I might do the Depreshun work book myself. (I don't like to imprint the D word in my mind so sometimes I alter it). Is the workbook helping you?


----------



## sansd

- Don't eat any more cheese or nuts
- Eat some vegetables and eggs or shrimp
- Exercise (walk, probably)
- Go to bank to get new debit card
- Obtain water, more proteiny food, possibly more vegetables
- Do some laundry if I can
- Do some dishes
- Read
- Floss
- Stretch/yoga before bed
- Don't wait too long to go to bed


----------



## jook

Hi* CARAMBOLA!! *you've been missed around here!* :yes*



jook said:


> Daily Routine Stuff:
> :blank-do ACT reading and exercises did mindful breathing but that's it
> :yes-do butt exercises ouch!
> :yes-do PT exercises
> :blank-write at least one hour did journal writing but not much
> Other mess
> :yes-go to afternoon apptmt


Daily Routine Stuff:
-do ACT reading and exercises
-do butt exercises
-do PT exercises
-write at least one hour

Other mess
-go to dr. for my knee
-neighborhood Xmas party


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMID*, I was thinking when I woke up this morning, feeling unmotivated to start my day _again_...I am constantly "pushing" my way through the day instead of being driven from within. I'm thinking I might do the Depreshun work book myself. (I don't like to imprint the D word in my mind so sometimes I alter it). Is the workbook helping you?


_Yes, I like the workbook and I have high hopes for it helping which means that it is helping if it's giving me hope. I'm not very far into the book. So far they've talked about what depression is and the false beliefs we hold. Which I know, but still tend to believe sometimes anyways without realizing. So this was good for me to read. Then ch 2 is how we get into depression and how we can get out of depression (I'm halfway thru this chapter). They give a lot of real people examples to illustrate which I like because I am able to relate to them. I haven't gotten into the actual steps of helping myself yet, but so far what they say makes a lot of sense to me._



carambola said:


> - Don't eat any more cheese or nuts
> - Eat some vegetables and eggs or shrimp
> - Exercise (walk, probably)
> - Go to bank to get new debit card
> - Obtain water, more proteiny food, possibly more vegetables
> - Do some laundry if I can
> - Do some dishes
> - Read
> - Floss
> - Stretch/yoga before bed
> - Don't wait too long to go to bed


_Hi, Carambola, good to see you here again!_

Yesterday's intentions:
[ ] decorate some more
[:yes] volunteer work
[ ] read chapter 2
[ ] send email
[ ] nails and a movie
[ ] wrap some presents
[:yes] look up local volunteer opportunities _- since I live in the middle of nowhere, they all seem so far away and I can see myself using that as an excuse to not do anything_
[:yes] exercise 
_Seems the only thing I can count on getting myself to do is exercise. I tried to talk to my therapist about it, but I'm not sure if I understood exactly the connection with what he was talking about and that I'm not getting anything done. Something about my belief that I'm not capable, I'm a failure, I'm worthless..._

Today's intentions:
_I'm not going to put exercise on the list because it seems to have become routine. I'm only going to put two things down today and try to focus on getting only them done (after I exercise, lol)_
> read workbook
> decorate the tree


----------



## sansd

jook said:


> Hi* CARAMBOLA!! *you've been missed around here!* :yes*





timidSeal said:


> _Hi, Carambola, good to see you here again!_


Hi, thanks!



carambola said:


> - Don't eat any more cheese or nuts
> - Eat some vegetables and eggs or shrimp
> - Exercise (walk, probably)
> - Go to bank to get new debit card
> - Obtain water, more proteiny food, possibly more vegetables
> - Do some laundry if I can
> - Do some dishes
> - Read
> - Floss
> - Stretch/yoga before bed
> - Don't wait too long to go to bed


I went to bed a little after 11, which is later than I intended but still very early for me. I only stretched a little before I lay down. I _did_ take care of the bank stuff and buy water. I had some eggs, but otherwise I pretty much just ate more nuts and cheese.


----------



## jook

And here's how it went...



jook said:


> Daily Routine Stuff:
> :yes-do ACT reading and exercises
> :no-do butt exercises didn't have enough time
> :yes-do PT exercises
> :blank-write at least one hour did a little journal writing
> 
> Other mess
> :yes-go to dr. for my knee
> :yes-neighborhood Xmas party my 2nd party in one week!


----------



## jook

day's almost over already!

Daily Routine stuff:

-PT exercises
-write at least one hour
-butt exercises
-ACT reading/exercises

Other junk:
-counseling apptmt
-go see play with G


----------



## jook

jook said:


> day's almost over already!
> 
> Daily Routine stuff:
> 
> :yes-PT exercises
> :yes-write at least one hour did journal writing
> :no-butt exercises these hurt!!...but i guess, no pain no gain:sus
> :yes-ACT reading/exercises
> 
> Other junk:
> :yes-counseling apptmt
> :yes-go see play with G


For today I intend to:

Routine Stuff: - the is the 6th day i've been trying to stick to a routine for one week
-PT
-Write
-butt/toning exercises
-Act reading/exercises

Other malarkey:

-make grocery list
-go grocery shopping with L at the fun shopping place 
-stay mindful today and just try to let things be without trying to fix them; just notice what is.

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Kalliber

I will play my game again. _ .


----------



## sansd

I told someone who doesn't have much longer to live that I would spend an hour working on a paper today, and that I would like to be able to tell her I finished the paper. So I want to do that. She had offered to try to help me in the past, and at the end of October, when she expected to live a few more years, she suggested we e-mail each other our daily progress (she started her PhD twelve years ago and wanted to finish her dissertation, I started undergrad thirteen years ago and didn't write the papers for the last couple of courses I needed to graduate), but she became incapacitated by headaches within two weeks and dropped off. She won't be able to finish the PhD now . . .

Other things:
- Math and physics review?
- Work on cleaning and organization
- Do laundry, maybe, but this probably won't happen because I won't talk to the manager about getting a new laundry room key, and I'd have to carry my laundry many blocks to take it to a laundromat
- Eat better than I have been eating
- Get to bed earlyish and stretch before


----------



## sansd

carambola said:


> I told someone who doesn't have much longer to live that I would spend an hour working on a paper today, and that I would like to be able to tell her I finished the paper. So I want to do that. She had offered to try to help me in the past, and at the end of October, when she expected to live a few more years, she suggested we e-mail each other our daily progress (she started her PhD twelve years ago and wanted to finish her dissertation, I started undergrad thirteen years ago and didn't write the papers for the last couple of courses I needed to graduate), but she became incapacitated by headaches within two weeks and dropped off. She won't be able to finish the PhD now . . .
> 
> Other things:
> - Math and physics review?
> - Work on cleaning and organization
> - Do laundry, maybe, but this probably won't happen because I won't talk to the manager about getting a new laundry room key, and I'd have to carry my laundry many blocks to take it to a laundromat
> - Eat better than I have been eating
> - Get to bed earlyish and stretch before


Running out of hours in the day. I need to schedule this stuff, but it's hard not knowing when I'll manage to sleep. Same for tomorrow, and I'll try to set times. I need to make some decisions on stuff, too. Still plan on stretching tonight before bed.


----------



## jook

*CARAMBOLA* sorry to hear about your friend.



jook said:


> For today I intend to:
> 
> Routine Stuff: - the is the 6th day i've been trying to stick to a routine for one week
> :yes-PT
> :yes-Write cleaned up one of my short stories
> :no-butt/toning exercises
> :yes-Act reading/exercises
> 
> Other malarkey:
> 
> :yes-make grocery list
> :no-go grocery shopping with L at the fun shopping place
> :yes-stay mindful today and just try to let things be without trying to fix them; just notice what is. I did for the most part
> 
> Have a great day, everyone!


Routine:
-PT
-Write
-butt/toning exercises
-Act reading/exercises

Other Riff-Raff:

-go to store with L
-talk to R
-start thinking about preparing for upcoming xmas party


----------



## jook

This is from Saturday 12/21:



jook said:


> Routine:
> :yes-PT
> :no-Write
> :no-butt/toning exercises
> :yes-Act reading/exercises
> 
> Other Riff-Raff:
> 
> :yes-go to store with L this took about 5 hours so big chunk of the day
> :yes-talk to R
> :no-start thinking about preparing for upcoming xmas party don't think I'm going; not feeling well


On Sunday, I woke up with vertigo. Went to church, went to help L package all the food she bought, went home and got back in bed. vertigo feels like motion sickness when you're moving around.

Today's intentions: (I'll try in spite of the vertigo)

Routine stuff:

-PT 
-writing
-ACT
-toning exercises

Extra stuff

-go to group this afternoon
-basketball game tonight
-call AP to cancel


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

Kind of an awkward time to start this but it's at this time of year I need motivating the most especially with exams around the corner.

[]- Spend at least three hours with family
[]- Spend an hour doing some css
[]- An hour revising
[]- Walk the dog
[]- Ask J about Party


----------



## jook

*Merry Christmas !!*


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> :yes- Spend at least three hours with family
> :yes- Spend an hour doing some css
> :no- An hour revising
> :no- Walk the dog-Felt too ill to go out
> :no- Ask J about Party


Tomorrow's Christmas so I'm allowed to be lazy :b

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## MEC

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!​ ​ ​


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## jook

Wow, no posts in a couple of days. Must mean everybody's having a great time. WHOO HOO!!

Hope you had a great Christmas. Mine wasn't bad this year. I actually went to two gatherings. Didn't stay long to either, partly because I wasn't feeling well, and partly SA. But I WENT!! And for me this is huge since I avoided so much in past years. So, how did everybody else manage Christmas gatherings?

Hi *ECCENTRIC*...good to see you around again! Hi *THROWAWAYMRE* and welcome - if you've posted here before, Welcome Back!!


----------



## mezzoforte

My goals for today:
1.) Work out 
2.) Practice coding
3.) Don't cry


----------



## timidSeal

I stopped posting because it was just too depressing that I wasn't getting anything done. Let's try again. Hope everyone had a merry Christmas. Mine was very nice.

_*jook*_, hope you're feeling better with the vertigo. nasty stuff

Today's intentions:
> volunteer work, finish up the preliminary submittal
> exercise
> dejunking
> birthday party for 90 yr old "auntie" of husband


----------



## jook

timidSeal said:


> I stopped posting because it was just too depressing that I wasn't getting anything done.
> 
> _*jook*_, hope you're feeling better with the vertigo. nasty stuff
> 
> > birthday party for 90 yr old "auntie" of husband


Hi *MEZZOFORTE*! Hope you get your intentions done 

*TIMIDSEAL*, I get like that sometime too. Glad you're back. Is the party difficult for you? You seem to be ok doing things with family.

I didn't post today. Still got a relentless funk going on since winter hit, plus the vertigo. So I just try to do what I can. After lying in bed all day yesterday, I made it to the grocery store today to get staples I need for new raw diet I'm trying. Going to a Kwanzaa celebration tonight. That's all folks!


----------



## mezzoforte

*Hi jook!* Thanks for the support 

I accomplished my goals for yesterday and I was in a pretty good mood compared to how I've been feeling lately (sad and crying everyday).

My goals for today:
1.)Work out
2.)Practice coding (for at least half an hour)
3.)Don't cry!


----------



## Kalliber

1. Eat
2. Get online
3. Walk my dogs


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> *TIMIDSEAL*, ... Is the party difficult for you? You seem to be ok doing things with family.


No, this isn't real family, neighbors husband grew up with. His sister was there which is who I stuck with since I've gotten pretty comfortable with her. I could have done without the 60 other people and I didn't want the 3 beers I drank either, but wtf!



mezzoforte said:


> I accomplished my goals for yesterday and I was in a pretty good mood compared to how I've been feeling lately (sad and crying everyday).


This is great news that you're feeling better!

Today's intentions:
 > volunteer work, finish up the preliminary submittal
 > exercise
:sus > dejunking
 > birthday party for 90 yr old "auntie" of husband

Today's intentions:
Feeling a bit ticked that my day has been planned by husband...
> pick up living area
> exercise
> go to dad-in-laws to dejunk
> marquette game


----------



## timidSeal

Kalliber said:


> 1. Eat
> 2. Get online
> 3. Walk my dogs


What kind of dogs do you have, Kalliber? I have one right now, a golden retriever. I think I'm going to walk him today too (for my exercise) since the weather is pretty warm here today.


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

Ok today:
[]walk dog
[]do 1 hour of revision
[]do 1 hour of css
[]do 1 hour of server work


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-do PT exercises
-contemplate how to answer current ACT exercise
-prepare veggies for raw food recipes today
-follow raw food plan for day #1
-go to market to get spices
-find something to do outside
-take Rich Dad, Poor Dad back to library



mezzoforte said:


> I accomplished my goals for yesterday and I was in a pretty good mood compared to how I've been feeling lately (sad and crying everyday).
> 
> My goals for today:
> 
> 3.)Don't cry!


*MEZZOFORTE*, excellent job getting the d*mn thing done!! Hope you're proud of yourself cuz it ain't easy gettin' it done when you're blue. I know you don't wanna cry all day but, it's your party you can cry if you want too:b. But really, suppressed feelings just find another way to come out. Do you have an outlet for your feelings? therapy? a friend/family member to talk to? SAS friends?



Kalliber said:


> 1. Eat
> 2. Get online
> 3. Walk my dogs


Hey *KALLIBER*! Where ya been? There's an old R&B song called Walkin' the dog. If you need some motivation hear ya go!








timidSeal said:


> I could have done without the 60 other people and I didn't want the 3 beers I drank either, but wtf!


And there you have it folks, from *TIMIDSEAL* who is always well-mannered and mild-spoken; sometimes you just gotta say "What the *****!"



ThrowAwayMRE said:


> []walk dog
> []do 1 hour of revision
> []do 1 hour of css
> []do 1 hour of server work


Hey *THROWAWAY*! Hope you have a day that makes you feel good about your efforts.


----------



## Kalliber

timidSeal said:


> What kind of dogs do you have, Kalliber? I have one right now, a golden retriever. I think I'm going to walk him today too (for my exercise) since the weather is pretty warm here today.


I have 2 rotweilor/ husky mixes, and a labrador/Pomeranian mix. Yeah sounds good it isnt too cold here either 
They will have fun hope you have a good walk


----------



## karenw

Went to Glad Rags to buy a bag, damn i thought it was unusual & funky,must be shut until the new year.
Went to the Co-op to buy lunch.
Walked the dogs in a pine tree forest.
Washed & dried clothing.
Text my mum.


----------



## mezzoforte

jook said:


> *MEZZOFORTE*, excellent job getting the d*mn thing done!! Hope you're proud of yourself cuz it ain't easy gettin' it done when you're blue. I know you don't wanna cry all day but, it's your party you can cry if you want too:b. But really, suppressed feelings just find another way to come out. Do you have an outlet for your feelings? therapy? a friend/family member to talk to? SAS friends?


Yeah, I usually vent to my boyfriend. He's from SAS so he understands and is comforting.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

jook said:


> Hey *KALLIBER*! Where ya been? There's an old R&B song called Walkin' the dog. If you need some motivation hear ya go!


 Great link. You have awesome taste


----------



## timidSeal

Kalliber said:


> I have 2 rotweilor/ husky mixes, and a labrador/Pomeranian mix. Yeah sounds good it isnt too cold here either
> They will have fun hope you have a good walk


You have your hands full with those dogs! We did have a nice walk. A little slow because the road had icy spots and I was worried about slipping, but it was so good to get out in the fresh air.



karenw said:


> Walked the dogs in a pine tree forest.


Another dog walker! I love pine tree forests! One of the most peaceful places on earth!



mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, I usually vent to my boyfriend. He's from SAS so he understands and is comforting.


How nice your boyfriend can understand!

Yesterday:
 > pick up living area
 > exercise - slow 2.5 mi walk outside
 > go to dad-in-laws to dejunk
 > marquette game 
Got it all done, cuz I didn't have much choice lol.

Today's intentions:
> exercise
> dejunk in basement
> blog post
> think about some possible new years resolutions
> workbook


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Ok today:
> [:yes]walk dog
> [:no]do 1 hour of revision did about half an hour
> [:no]do 1 hour of css
> [:yes]do 1 hour of server work


bit late to making goals for today, I was out most of the day though so nothing much I could have done anyway. :b


----------



## karenw

@ timid seal, re pine tree forest, yes I agree everything's so so beautiful when its tranquil.


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

[] walk dog
[] 2 hours revision
[] spend 3 hours with family
[] 1 hour css


----------



## inerameia

Eghh no! 

Jj

I went to sleep at four and I'm still in bed. I don't know what to do today I'm so lozt. :/


----------



## SunshineSam218

Today I want to read, watch a film on netflix and write in my journal before I head off to bed.


----------



## timidSeal

*Happy New Year's Eve!*

Two day's ago:
:yes > exercise
:no > dejunk in basement
:yes > blog post
:no > think about some possible new years resolutions
:no > workbook
Here we go again of not doing what I intend.... Stop that!

Today's intentions:
> workbook
> vet
> shop for news years eve treats
> celebrate the passing of the year, knowing the next year will be awesomely amazing!!!

I didn't come up with any specific resolutions for 2014, but I intend to and I have some ideas. One of them is to develop a morning routine. Not so much for the whole day but where I can get up and feel ready for the day. I got surprised by a door-to-door salesman in my pajamas. But it's no surprise if you wear your pajamas all day is it now?? Nothing says Loser with a capital L like answering the door in your pajamas. If something comes up and I have to run to the store, it's extra anxiety to the process because I'm not ready. It takes me longer to get ready to go anywhere because I'm not ready. It's just one way to reduce the anxiety by being prepared for the day (aka showered and dressed and hair did and made up).


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> [:yes] walk dog
> [:yes] 2 hours revision
> [:yes] spend 3 hours with family
> [:no] 1 hour css


Today:
[] 2 hours revision
[] Get a haircut
[] sort out website
[] spend some time with family


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :no-do PT exercises
> :no-contemplate how to answer current ACT exercise
> -prepare veggies for raw food recipes today
> :no-follow raw food plan for day #1
> :no-go to market to get spices
> -*find something to do outside*
> -take Rich Dad, Poor Dad back to library


I posted these goals on Saturday and not long after BF says, let's get away for the weekend. And that's what we did. Among other things we ended up trekking through a national preserve so I found "something to do outside" in a much bigger way than I expected! It was a very nice weekend. Yesterday (Monday) was filled with appointments and today I'm trying to get back on the schtick. Thinking of the New Year, new goals etc. Can only do it a day at a time though,so for today:

-walk to market for spices
-decide on what to do tonight for NY's
-think some more about ACT exercise (answer the question "what would you be doing if you didn't have social anxiety?")
-scrap booking

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!*


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> I posted these goals on Saturday and not long after BF says, let's get away for the weekend. And that's what we did. Among other things we ended up trekking through a national preserve so I found "something to do outside" in a much bigger way than I expected! It was a very nice weekend.
> 
> -think some more about ACT exercise (answer the question "what would you be doing if you didn't have social anxiety?")


Now that sounds like a nice weekend. I was hoping my husband would suggest something similar since he's off for almost two weeks. But no dice.
That sounds like a tough question to answer. How do we know what we would be doing without SA? We can only guess. I got through ch 3 of my workbook which was a lot of exercises and they do ask some tough questions! But I like that. I like to think outside the box.


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Today:
> [:no] 2 hours revision
> [:yes] Get a haircut
> [:yes] sort out website
> [:yes] spend some time with family


[] spend some time with family
[] 2 hours revision
[] 1 hour css


----------



## jook

From yesterday:



jook said:


> :yes-walk to market for spices got ginger, curry, nutritional yeast, sesame oil, and brown rice syrup.
> :yes-decide on what to do tonight for NY's went to dinner at a place with live jazz, then to another bar for drinks and to toast New Year's
> :yes-think some more about ACT exercise (answer the question "what would you be doing if you didn't have social anxiety?")
> :yes-scrap booking
> 
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!*





timidSeal;1069289681 How do we know what we would be doing without SA? We can only guess...But I like that. I like to think outside the box.[/QUOTE said:


> I think that's the whole point *TIMIDSEAL* - to begin to think outside of the box. When I think o f the answer to this question - What would I be doing if I didn't have social anxiety - I think of the dreams I had for myself at 18 just entering college. For example, I certainly would be working and in an established career. So I don't think it's really a hard question to answer when you look at it that way. What is it that you think of doing but SA stops you. This exercise is tinged with some pain for me, but also hope that I can begin to live some of the dreams I had. That's what I like about this ACT workbook - it gets you thinking about living your life as you desire WITH SA, rather than thinking you've got to get rid of it first.
> 
> Hope everybody had a nice New Year! Mine was good enough but I am so glad that the holidays are over. Today I don't intend to do much of anything. Will probably
> 
> -Watch Madea's Christmas movie with bf (He called and said he's bringing it over with him - I swear that's the last Christmas thing I'm doing)
> -Write out ACT exercise that I've been thinking about and move on to the next.
> -Get outside for a walk
> -Embrace myself and this day as it is however it is


----------



## timidSeal

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> [] 1 hour css


I see the css is something you're not getting done lately. Do you not enjoy it or it's just not a priority? I like working with css because I like to make things look pretty and I like to control what I see too I think. Good luck getting this done! You can do it!

Yesterday:
:yes > workbook
:yes > vet - $$$$$$$ 
:yes > shop for news years eve treats
:yes > celebrate the passing of the year, knowing the next year will be awesomely amazing!!!

Today's intentions:
> workbook
> dejunking in the basement, no _really_, I'm on my way to do it *now*
> volunteer work
> put the Christmas candy away
> blog post resolutions, maybe


----------



## Eccentric Indo Cdn Wmn

Happy New Year Everyone!



timidSeal said:


> Today's intentions:
> 
> > dejunking in the basement, no _really_, I'm on my way to do it *now*


timidSeal, that made me laugh, now again!  Hope you get some done and feel good about it.


----------



## Laceration

I'm unemployed and my life is stalled really. Never had a gf, never had a real employment (besides internships), live alone, no actual hobbies.

Yeaaah, I'm on a roll here.

There are many things I could do but I get mental blocks. I would call friends and such but I get a feeling they don't want me around. I have that feeling towards many people, despite no evidence.

I'll get back to you.


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> [:yes] spend some time with family
> [:no] 2 hours revision
> [:no] 1 hour css


Thanks for the motivation *timidSeal*! I've just being feeling really melancholy lately so haven't been very productive. Hopefully I'll get something done today.

[] 2 hours revision
[]1 hour css
[]time with family
[]walk dog


----------



## jsmith92

Laceration said:


> I'm unemployed and my life is stalled really. Never had a gf, never had a real employment (besides internships), live alone, no actual hobbies.
> 
> Yeaaah, I'm on a roll here.
> 
> There are many things I could do but I get mental blocks. I would call friends and such but I get a feeling they don't want me around. I have that feeling towards many people, despite no evidence.
> 
> I'll get back to you.


I get that same feeling and don't know why as well


----------



## jsmith92

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Thanks for the motivation *timidSeal*! I've just being feeling really melancholy lately so haven't been very productive. Hopefully I'll get something done today.
> 
> [] 2 hours revision
> []1 hour css
> []time with family
> []walk dog


You code?


----------



## Laceration

jsmith92 said:


> I get that same feeling and don't know why as well


People have gone like "Glad you came" to me when I've been leaving people's houses. Not sure if they're serious or just saying that to be polite. The last thing I want is to bother people. If my presence is really bothering them, I'll stay here.

It's probably due to low self esteem/not thinking you're that special, something along those lines.


----------



## timidSeal

Laceration said:


> I'm unemployed and my life is stalled really. Never had a gf, never had a real employment (besides internships), live alone, no actual hobbies.
> 
> Yeaaah, I'm on a roll here.
> 
> There are many things I could do but I get mental blocks. I would call friends and such but I get a feeling they don't want me around. I have that feeling towards many people, despite no evidence.
> 
> I'll get back to you.


Hi Laceration. That's what this thread is about here- doing things in spite of the mental blocks. Try posting intentions here, maybe it will help you. Sometimes it really helps me to post and other times not at all.

You have no evidence, but you still believe it. Try accepting that maybe sometimes people actually don't want you around and say, SO WHAT! I don't care what they think. I'm right where _I_ want to be this moment.



jsmith92 said:


> I get that same feeling and don't know why as well


Hi, jsmith92. You get that feeling because your anxiety is telling you things that aren't necessarily true. The question is, what can you do about it?

Do you have trouble setting intentions and following through?



jsmith92 said:


> You code?


I code.

Yesterday:
:yes > workbook
:yes > dejunking in the basement _- I didn't get real far, but spent a couple hours doing some things
_ :yes > volunteer work
:yes > put the Christmas candy away
:blank > blog post resolutions _- thought some more about it, not quite ready to post yet_

Today's intentions:
> workbook
> exercise, time to get back at it
> out to lunch with husband
> more basement work
> continue the laundry that I started yesterday (piles and piles of it)
As discussed in another thread, having the husband home really interferes with my getting things done.


----------



## jook

Laceration said:


> ...There are many things I could do but I get mental blocks... I would call friends and such but I get a feeling they don't want me around. I'll get back to you.


Hi *LACERATION* and welcome! You came to the right spot. This thread was started for people just like you who have "mental blocks" (usually with depression) that keeps them from moving forward with their day and their life. I hope you *will *get back with us and post an intention or two. If you don't get it done nobody's judging. The point is to begin to set the intention for what you would like to do and do it when you're ready! So you can begin taking back your life today by feeling what you're feeling, thinking what you're thinking, and DOING IT ANYWAY! If you think "they" think you're boring, smelly, stupid, or whatever, SO WHAT!! Call 'em anyway.:boogie That put's you in control of your life instead of a your brain which might tell you all kinds of crap that ain't necessarily so.

Hello *JSMITH92* and WELCOME! TIMID gave some great advise so I'll ditto that . Hope to see you posting some intentions.



jook said:


> :yes-Watch Madea's Christmas movie with bf (He called and said he's bringing it over with him - I swear that's the last Christmas thing I'm doing)
> :yes-Write out ACT exercise that I've been thinking about and move on to the next.
> :no-Get outside for a walk
> :yes-Embrace myself and this day as it is however it is


My intentions for today:

-PT exercises
-SAS 
-call MH to see how she's feeling
-call GG to catch up
-Act exercises
-Work on reference or TB
-Get bf to talk about relationship stuff.
-get more brown rice syrup from market
-juice spinach
-eat mostly raw today


----------



## Laceration

timidSeal said:


> Hi Laceration. That's what this thread is about here- doing things in spite of the mental blocks. Try posting intentions here, maybe it will help you. Sometimes it really helps me to post and other times not at all.
> 
> You have no evidence, but you still believe it. Try accepting that maybe sometimes people actually don't want you around and say, SO WHAT! I don't care what they think. I'm right where _I_ want to be this moment.
> 
> Hi, jsmith92. You get that feeling because your anxiety is telling you things that aren't necessarily true. The question is, what can you do about it?
> 
> Do you have trouble setting intentions and following through?
> 
> I code.
> 
> Yesterday:
> :yes > workbook
> :yes > dejunking in the basement _- I didn't get real far, but spent a couple hours doing some things
> _ :yes > volunteer work
> :yes > put the Christmas candy away
> :blank > blog post resolutions _- thought some more about it, not quite ready to post yet_
> 
> Today's intentions:
> > workbook
> > exercise, time to get back at it
> > out to lunch with husband
> > more basement work
> > continue the laundry that I started yesterday (piles and piles of it)
> As discussed in another thread, having the husband home really interferes with my getting things done.


I mean I don't want to intrude into people's lives if they don't want me there. I like hanging out, even if I seem shy sometimes.  So it's always makes me think when people express happiness about my presence. Maybe they're serious...



jook said:


> Hi *LACERATION* and welcome! You came to the right spot. This thread was started for people just like you who have "mental blocks" (usually with depression) that keeps them from moving forward with their day and their life. I hope you *will *get back with us and post an intention or two. If you don't get it done nobody's judging. The point is to begin to set the intention for what you would like to do and do it when you're ready! So you can begin taking back your life today by feeling what you're feeling, thinking what you're thinking, and DOING IT ANYWAY! If you think "they" think you're boring, smelly, stupid, or whatever, SO WHAT!! Call 'em anyway.:boogie That put's you in control of your life instead of a your brain which might tell you all kinds of crap that ain't necessarily so.
> 
> Hello *JSMITH92* and WELCOME! TIMID gave some great advise so I'll ditto that . Hope to see you posting some intentions.
> 
> My intentions for today:
> 
> -PT exercises
> -SAS
> -call MH to see how she's feeling
> -call GG to catch up
> -Act exercises
> -Work on reference or TB
> -Get bf to talk about relationship stuff.
> -get more brown rice syrup from market
> -juice spinach
> -eat mostly raw today


Yeah, I mean, if they seriously don't want me around they should remove me from Facebook or stuff like that. Make a serious mark, draw a line for me. I want a mutual friendship, not gonna socially rape them so to speak. I don't want to come off as a stalker.

There's tons of stuff I should do, like change certain routines. I should go to the gym regularly, eat good, burn all my clothes so I'm forced to get new ones, etc. It's a journey.


----------



## jook

Laceration said:


> There's tons of stuff I should do, like change certain routines. I should go to the gym regularly, eat good, burn all my clothes so I'm forced to get new ones, etc. It's a journey.


Absolutely, it is a journey. And every journey begins with one step. So, if you need some encouragement and you're ready to begin, this thread is a great, non-pressured, non-judgmental way to get started. You might just wanna post what you "want" to do every day - even if you don't do a darn thing. That's why we mostly refer to our to do list here as "intentions" - no pressure, no hurry, no competition or deadline to meet...just easing off the side of the road out onto the lane. See ya 'round!


----------



## ineverwipe

Well I'm already done with work so I guess I'd like to go through the dvr today. It's getting a little on the full side


----------



## MEC

Hey Everyone! Hope you had a great Christmas and New Years. 

My intentions over the next few days is to get everything sorted from being away. Get all the laundry done, put away everything we brought back with us, etc. I did do one load of laundry yesterday, but there are probably two or three more to do. Also, this weekend I would like to add up our spending for December. A little too much was spent while we were back home so I'm a little afraid to see that, but it still needs to get done.


----------



## timidSeal

Welcome back _*MEC*_! How did your trip go? How was the SA while visiting?

_*Laceration*_, when people express happiness about your presence, you won't know if they are serious, right? All you know is what they say and do so you kind of have to go with that. If they act happy then it's ok to think they really are because that's how they are acting.

Yesterday:
:yes > workbook
:yes > exercise, time to get back at it
:yes > out to lunch with husband
:no > more basement work _- lunch was too much fun, stayed away from home_
:no > continue the laundry

Today's intentions:
> workbook
> breakfast, lunch, dinner out
> movie with husband (like pulling teeth to get him to go)
> exercise
> laundry hopefully
> two blog posts, put them off long enough


----------



## jook

ineverwipe said:


> Well I'm already done with work so I guess I'd like to go through the dvr today. It's getting a little on the full side


Hi *INEVERWIPE* and welcome! Sounds like a great intention especially if it's as cold out as it is where I am.



MEC said:


> Hey Everyone! Hope you had a great Christmas and New Years.


Hey *MEC*. Welcome back! Hope you had a nice Christmas and New year too.

Here's how yesterday went for me...



jook said:


> :yes-PT exercises
> :yes-SAS
> :yes-call MH to see how she's feeling
> :yes-call GG to catch up
> :yes-Act exercises
> :no-Work on reference or TB
> :no-Get bf to talk about relationship stuff.
> :no-get more brown rice syrup from market
> :no-juice spinach
> :no-eat mostly raw today


Started out with a bang and petered out, lol. did do some extra stuff though.

Extra stuff:
-canceled insurance membership
-made dr's apptmt
-made telephone call re: job
-signed up for health info online
-cooked a great dinner (turkey chops smothered in gravy, brown/red rice mixture, kimchi cooked with kale, sweet potato mash) - so much for eating raw, lol. It was great! *TIMID*, if you haven't tried turkey chops it's a must do - taste just like pork chops but a healthier alternative.

Today I intend to:
-go to Employment office
-p/u vitamin D from pharmacy
-go to bank
-get coconut oil and almonds from store
-counseling apptmt
-hopefully make church event tonight

*Let's own this day and let's get it done!*


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

jsmith92 said:


> You code?


Just a hobby 



ThrowAwayMRE said:


> [:yes] 2 hours revision
> [:yes]1 hour css
> [:yes]time with family
> [:no]walk dog


[]revision
[]spend some time with family
[] Start journal again
Feeling really tired today so I'm not going to set too many things.


----------



## jook

Here's the score!



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-go to Employment office
> :no-p/u vitamin D from pharmacy totally forgot
> :no-go to bank forgot to bring check with me to deposit
> :yes-get coconut oil and almonds from store
> :yes-counseling apptmt
> :yes-hopefully make church event tonight
> 
> *Let's own this day and let's get it done!*


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > workbook
:yes > breakfast, lunch, dinner out _- who does this??
_ :yes > movie with husband _- american hustle, thought it a good movie but depressing for myself_
:yes > exercise _- did a yoga dvd, i liked it!
_ :no > laundry hopefully
:no > two blog posts, put them off long enough _- they're written in my head, started one this morning and after three sentences, I'd already been interrupted three times and gave up LOL
_
Today's intentions:
> workbook, I'm loving this workbook!
> exercise, 1 mile run/walk
> laundry?
> basketball game (three saturdays in a row at 1pm is too much, but since I don't work, saturdays aren't as important of a day so it's not so bad)
> pay bills

_*Seems like peoples here are gittin stuff done! Hurray to a new year of intentions setting and getting done! Have a great weekend everyone!*_


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-complete reference for TB
-Call mechanic re: ignition locked (what to do!)
-do what we need to to get ignition unlocked
-pay bills
-whatever extra stuff I get done


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
:yes > workbook
:yes > exercise, 1 mile run/walk
:no > laundry?
:yes > basketball game
:yes > pay bills

Today's intentions:
> exercise
> grocery store
> continue writing blog post
> workbook
> work on basement
> watch football game


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> [:yes]revision
> [:yes]spend some time with family
> [:yes] Start journal again
> Feeling really tired today so I'm not going to set too many things.


Todays almost over but might as well set something to do
[]write out geography notes


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-complete reference for TB
> :yes-Call mechanic re: ignition locked (what to do!)
> :yes-do what we need to to get ignition unlocked
> :no-pay bills


Here's what I got done today:

-paid bills
-sent reference to TB
-picked up stuff from market
-working on ACT values worksheet
-Set some goals for this month and next three months.

Really trying to get this year started off productively by making some long term goals. After not working for six months now I really need to get back to work.


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday's productivity:
:yes > exercise _- 1 hr
_ :blank > grocery store _- husband did for me
_ :yes > continue writing blog post _- and posted it
_ :yes > workbook _- all about rules in our mind
_ :no > work on basement _- paid some more bills instead_
:yes > watch football game _- and we lost _

Today's intentions:
[ ] workbook
[ ] no exercise, rest day
[ ] undecorate tree
[ ] clean out fridge
[ ] clean out cupboard
[ ] clean kitchen: microwave, sink, oven
[ ] make laundry soap
[ ] laundry
[ ] fine tune resolutions to post on blog

It's -15 F this morning with a wind chill of -38 F. Hoping I get to stay in the house all day and that everyone I love or care about and just _everyone_ is safe as they go out today.

Husband goes back to work finally from the holidays, which is why I have such a long list of intentions today. So excited to have him go :boogie


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Todays almost over but might as well set something to do
> [:yes]write out geography notes- Revsion notes all over my wall now


Today:
[]Maths paper
[]Business paper
[]Some css


----------



## Common Misconception

This is really nice thread 

Ill post again tomorrow morning.

Today:

+ went to practice
+ did laundry
+ went shopping
- register for classes (not yet)


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Today:
> [:blank]Maths paper - Still working on it
> [:yes]Business paper
> [:yes]Some css


 Today:
[]Maths
[]Business
[]any other revision
[]try to relax, all this anxiety is getting to me.:afr

Welcome Common misconception, good look getting all your goals done


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday:
[+] workbook
[+] no exercise, rest day
[-] undecorate tree
[+] clean out fridge
[-] clean out cupboard
[+] clean kitchen: microwave, sink, oven
[+] make laundry soap _- this took longer than I expected
_ [+] laundry
[-] fine tune resolutions to post on blog

Today's intentions:
[ ] exercise
[ ] workbook
[ ] quiet time
[ ] undecorate tree
[ ] post resolutions on blog
[ ] clean out cupboard
[ ] laundry
[ ] bathrooms
[ ] make a phone call
[ ] vacuum
[ ] clean email


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Today:
> [:yes]Maths
> [:yes]Business
> [:yes]any other revision
> [:blank]try to relax, all this anxiety is getting to me.:afr-well I tried
> 
> Welcome Common misconception, good look getting all your goals done


Today: back to school :afr
[]Check exam times/rooms
[]talk to someone new
[]answer a question in lesson


----------



## MEC

timidSeal said:


> Welcome back _*MEC*_! How did your trip go? How was the SA while visiting?


 The trip minus the 4 and a half hour delay on the way there and our luggage not arriving with us on the way back (we did get it the next day) went pretty well. Anxiety wasn't too bad actually.



MEC said:


> My intentions over the next few days is to get everything sorted from being away. Get all the laundry done, put away everything we brought back with us, etc. . . Also, this weekend I would like to add up our spending for December.


 I did get a lot of stuff put away and sorted and did the laundry. I got one of the spreadsheets we use up to date today (while at home sick) but I still need to add up our spending in December.

Still more I would like to organize, so that is my intention now. I'd also like to start meditating again as it's been awhile since I last did it.


----------



## timidSeal

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Today: back to school :afr
> _- hope things went well for your first day back_





MEC said:


> The trip minus the 4 and a half hour delay on the way there and our luggage not arriving with us on the way back (we did get it the next day) went pretty well. Anxiety wasn't too bad actually.
> _- glad things went well for you (except the delay and luggage...)_


Yesterday's productivity:
[+] exercise
[+] workbook
[+] quiet time
[-] undecorate tree _- ran out of time, but did a lot of other undecorating
_ [-] post resolutions on blog _- I fine tuned some more_
[+] clean out cupboard
[+] laundry
[+] bathrooms
[-] make a phone call _- decided I didn't need to_
[+] vacuum
[+] clean email 
_+ luminosity_
_I guess I got a lot done. Stayed busy all day._

Today's intentions:
> undecorate the tree
> exercise
> post resolutions on blog
> work on developing a routine
> luminosity
> workbook
> quiet time
> make dinner, al capone pork roast, but what to go with?


----------



## Meehan

I need to stay busy because of a recent bad break up and well, im waiting for school to start bc I dont have anything to do 

but heres what i can d today 
-workout 
-run 
-journal (just did this ) 
-read an article on anxiety and overcoming 
-do something thoughtful for someone ( gave a waffle to my brother, doesnt mean I cant do something else for someone )


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Today: back to school :afr
> [:yes]Check exam times/rooms
> [:yes]talk to someone new
> [:no]answer a question in lesson


 Today:
[] css
[] Write in journal-keep forgetting to do this
[] Answer a question in lesson


----------



## timidSeal

Meehan said:


> I need to stay busy because of a recent bad break up and well, im waiting for school to start bc I dont have anything to do
> 
> but heres what i can d today
> -workout
> -run
> -journal (just did this )
> -read an article on anxiety and overcoming
> -do something thoughtful for someone ( gave a waffle to my brother, doesnt mean I cant do something else for someone )


Hi, _*Meehan*_. Sorry to hear about your breakup. Those are some good intentions you have for dealing with your mood. I hope they help you through the day and I hope posting here can help you through this rough patch. :squeeze


----------



## Meehan

Me too!! im started to feel better because well in the end love will find me, no need to get upset over some stupid girl


----------



## Ocwhale

not really what i plan to do today, but what i plan to do starting from today:

- more positivity into the way i speak
- go for run
- spend more time talking to my family


----------



## Kalliber

1. Eat
2 feed dogs
3. Exercise
4. Not sure, i need to call


----------



## timidSeal

Ocwhale said:


> not really what i plan to do today, but what i plan to do starting from today:
> 
> - more positivity into the way i speak
> - go for run
> - spend more time talking to my family


Hi *Ocwhale*! Those sound like great resolutions.



Kalliber said:


> 1. Eat
> 2 feed dogs
> 3. Exercise
> 4. Not sure, i need to call


Hi *Kalliber*!

Yesterday:
:yes > undecorate the tree
:yes > exercise
:no > post resolutions on blog
:no > work on developing a routine
:yes > lumosity
:yes > workbook
:yes > quiet time
:yes > make dinner
Not too bad of a day. I wasn't as productive as the day before and had to push myself to exercise.

Today's intentions:
> therapy appt
> errands: vet, groceries
> exercise
> cleaning, mostly picking up and sorting stuff
> post resolutions on blog
> work on developing a routine
> workbook
> quiet time
> lumosity
> make dinner, chicken


----------



## escaped

Tomorrow:
1. do biology 
2. Do German 
3. Music practice 
4.Speak up in class
5. Try to catch up with friends
6. Work out before breakfast 
7. Brush teeth twice 
8. Organise filing cabinet
9. Be happy


----------



## jook

Hi *COMMON MISCONCEPTION*, *OCWHALE*, *ESCAPED* & *MEEHAN*! I don't think I've seen any of you post here before so :wel.

*MEEHAN*, sorry about your break up. I like your plan of action though...staying busy and doing something nice for someone else. How wise you are.

*OCWHALE*, those are some great intentions you set. How did it work out for you?

*COMMON MISCONCEPTION*, I hope registering for classes wasn't too crazy for you and you got the ones you wanted. I remember those days and don't miss 'em at all, lol.

*ESCAPED*, What happened about speaking up in class? Although that may not be easy for you, hat's off to you for feeling anxiety and setting the intention to DO IT ANYWAY!!

Side note: at the ripe old age of (uh, hum) I realize this is the only way to win with SA. Younger people, don't think you can put your life on hold until the anxiety goes away. You MUST, take the notion that you will go to that party, do that presentation, go to that job interview, IN SPITE of social anxiety. It may feel like it will kill you but it won't. And once the ANXIETY _learns_ that you will not be bullied by it, overtime it will recede. Please read up on Mindfulness and Acceptance for anxiety to get a better understanding of this.

OK, I'm not posting any intentions today, accept this:

-stay open, receptive and accepting of all my experiences today; noticing without becoming entangled in judgement of what I notice - it just is what it is


----------



## timidSeal

Hi _*escaped*_, hi _*jook*_!

Yesterday:
:yes > therapy appt
:yes > errands: vet, groceries
:yes > exercise
:yes > cleaning, mostly picking up and sorting stuff
> post resolutions on blog
> work on developing a routine
> workbook
:yes > quiet time
:yes > lumosity
:yes > make dinner, chicken 
I kinda lost my energy after the errands and it was getting late (those darn errands always take longer than I think) so I didn't get those other things done.

*Today's intentions:*
slept later than I wanted and not much time before my lunch date, but we'll see what I can get done...

> exercise
> lunch with E
> put the last of the ornaments away
> post resolutions

Since I live in the boonies, every time I have to do something away from the house it eats up a lot of time just driving.


----------



## MrKappa

> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.
> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.
> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.
> help someone with that problem of theirs.
> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.
> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.
> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.
> maybe do some hobby side project work.
> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.
> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.
> take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.


----------



## Mochyn

eat less chocolate.... tomorrow


----------



## escaped

Going to bed now
Today:
1. Do Biology - didn't do 
2. Do German - did do
3. Music practice - didn't do 
4. Speak up in class - spoke in half so that's cool.
5. Try to catch up with friends - did do
6. Work out before Breakfast - didn't do, overslept and missed breakfast.
7. Brush teeth twice - only in morning
8. Organise filling cabinet - didn't do
9. Be happy - better than normal 

Tomorrow:
1. Do Biology
2. Work out before breakfast 
3. Brush teeth twice
4. Talk to parents
5. Organise filling cabinet 
6. Read 30 pages
7. Practice music
8. Speak up
9. Relax in the evening 

Anyway Jook, thanks for the support. As mentioned above I spoke in half of my lessons which I view as a result. It's always been tough for me to try and speak up as I have a stutter which came about a couple of years ago. So yeah half is a good effort for me.
Also everybody a shout out to Jook as I just saw that it is the thread's four year anniversary and I think that's pretty cool. 
Btw I'm new, how do you quote?


----------



## rj2060

1. Meditate
2. Practice mindfulness. 
3. Help my sister learn how to put music on her Ipod using Itunes.
4. Go on a bike ride if it can be done without the wind blowing me over.
5. Take a deep breath.
6. Someone wrote eat. I'm going to do that too.


----------



## timidSeal

MrKappa said:


> > take it easy and enjoy life while it is good.


Hi MrKappa, take it easy there 



Mochyn said:


> eat less chocolate.... tomorrow


Hi Mochyn, yum chocolate. Were you successful at eating less? 



escaped said:


> 4. Speak up in class - spoke in half so that's cool.
> Btw I'm new, how do you quote?


:clapyay for speaking up! To quote click the Quote button in the post you want to quote, then click Post Reply button. The reply window will have the quoted text right there for you.



rj2060 said:


> 1. Meditate
> 2. Practice mindfulness.
> 3. Help my sister learn how to put music on her Ipod using Itunes.
> 4. Go on a bike ride if it can be done without the wind blowing me over.
> 5. Take a deep breath.
> 6. Someone wrote eat. I'm going to do that too.


Hi rj2060, what'd ya eat? 

Yesterday:
:yes > exercise
:yes > lunch with E
:blank > put the last of the ornaments away _- almost all done_
 :blank > post resolutions _- draft done_
also: fed the birds and did my quiet time

Today's intentions:
> finish resolution post
> exercise, new interval today
> put the ornaments away
> workbook
> quiet time
> respond to email
> volunteer work


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Today:
> [:yes] css
> [:yes] Write in journal-keep forgetting to do this
> [:no] Answer a question in lesson


Keep forgetting to do this with all exam stuff going on

Today:
[]walk dog
[]Talk to W
[]Revise for a bit
[]work on the game


----------



## jook

I'm taking a break from writing daily goals right now because that's what my process tells me I need to do. But I'll still pop in and see what everybody else is doing.



escaped said:


> Going to bed now
> 
> 4. Speak up in class - spoke in half so that's cool.
> 9. Be happy - better than normal
> 
> Anyway Jook, thanks for the support. As mentioned above I spoke in half of my lessons which I view as a result. It's always been tough for me to try and speak up as I have a stutter which came about a couple of years ago. So yeah half is a good effort for me. *
> 
> ESCAPED THAT'S SUPER DUPER DAMN GOOD !!* :yay
> 
> Also everybody a shout out to Jook as I just saw that it is the thread's four year anniversary and I think that's pretty cool.
> 
> *Wow! Thanks, didn't realize it had been that long.*
> 
> Btw I'm new, how do you quote?


Where you see quote on the bottom of each post, hit the plus sign for anyone you wanna quote. After that hit the "reply" button on the very bottom and what you wanna quote will appear in the dialogue box.



rj2060 said:


> 1
> 
> 1. Meditate
> 2. Practice mindfulness.


Hey *rj2060* and welcome! meditation is sweet and that mindfulness stuff rocks! Lovin' you friend :yes


----------



## jook

Hey *THROWAWAYMRE*. Good luck with the exams! I'd like to journal more too. It's always so helpful with gathering my thoughts when I do.


----------



## Mochyn

timidSeal said:


> Hi Mochyn, yum chocolate. Were you successful at eating less?


 I was sooooo unsuccessful and I loved it :haha

There's always tomorrow!


----------



## timidSeal

Forgot to post this morning...

Yesterday:
:yes > finish resolution post
:yes > exercise, new interval today
:yes > put the ornaments away
:no > workbook
:yes > quiet time
:yes > respond to email
:yes > volunteer work

Today's intentions:
> church, already done
> workbook
> some cleaning
> plan the meals for the week and the grocery list
> discuss move of father-in-law's stuff
> feed the birds
> start the laundry


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE

ThrowAwayMRE said:


> Keep forgetting to do this with all exam stuff going on
> 
> Today:
> [:no]walk dog
> [:yes]Talk to W
> [:yes]Revise for a bit
> [:yes]work on the game


Weird my post didn't go through this morning

anyway
[:yes]walk dog
[:yes]revise
[:no] css
[:yes]journal
and thanks Jook, yeah though mine isn't the happiest journal lol


----------



## inerameia

49ers won again.  Sleeping all day.


----------



## rj2060

Jook: Hey *rj2060* and welcome! meditation is sweet and that mindfulness stuff rocks!
Me:So true Jook. Meditation 'is' sweet, and mindfulness rules! Thanks for the welcome. 

1. Meditate
2. Practice mindfulness
3. Have fun at my doctor's appointment.


----------



## timidSeal

Hi everyone, Happy Monday!

Yesterday:
:yes > church
:no > workbook
:yes > some cleaning
:yes > plan the meals for the week and the grocery list
:no > discuss move of father-in-law's stuff
:yes > feed the birds
:no > start the laundry 
forgot to list exercise, did a nice 2.5 mile walk with the dog
felt a little down yesterday, why there's a lot of "no"s

Today's intentions:
> no exercise, rest day
> workbook
> laundry
> grocery shopping
> pick up weekend clutter


----------



## jook

[B said:


> ThrowAwayMRE[/B];1069605610]Weird my post didn't go through this morning...
> *I have had that happen a few times to. I post and then it's not there. Although I think it could me that I hit the button to preview and then forget to go back and actually submit. Hasn't happened in awhile though, thank goodness.*
> 
> [:yes]journal...and thanks Jook, yeah though mine isn't the happiest journal lol
> 
> *That's OK. The beauty of journal-ing is that you can take all that muck in your head and dump it out on paper. I always felt a few pounds "lighter" afterwards **:b. But if you wanna make your journal-ing "happier" and maybe yourself as well, try writing down two or three things in your journal each day that you are grateful for. Just a thought.*





rj2060 said:


> Jook: Hey *rj2060* and welcome! meditation is sweet and that mindfulness stuff rocks!
> Me:So true Jook. Meditation 'is' sweet, and mindfulness rules! Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> *Your welcome RJ2060. **And I see you're still not quoting so maybe you missed the instructions I posted so here they are again:*
> 
> 
> *Where you see quote on the bottom of each post, hit the plus sign for anyone you wanna quote. After that hit the "post reply" button on the very bottom left of all the entries on the page. When u do that all the posts you quoted will appear in the dialogue box where you will post your entry. Hope this helps.
> *





timidSeal said:


> forgot to list exercise, did a nice 2.5 mile walk with the dog
> felt a little down yesterday, why there's a lot of "no"s


Sorry you had a bum day *TIMID *but 2.5mi is a good stretch on any day! Nice job


----------



## MEC

Since going home for Christmas I've gotten out of the habit of posting intentions but I'm going to try again starting today! 

Today (after work) I intend to:

- 1 load of laundry
- put away some Christmas related items I brought back with me
- add up our December numbers and enter into the yearly spreadsheet
- meditate (it's been awhile since I did this on a regular basis)
- get to bed earlier! Try and finish the book I'm reading before I turn out light (not sure if it's the medication or what but lately I've been staying up later and having a worse sleep than usual)


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - 1 load of laundry :yes
> - put away some Christmas related items I brought back with me :yes
> - add up our December numbers and enter into the yearly spreadsheet :| *started but not finished*
> - meditate (it's been awhile since I did this on a regular basis) :yes
> - get to bed earlier! Try and finish the book I'm reading before I turn out light :| *I did get in bed earlier than usual and I did finish the book I'm currently reading but I would like to actually get to sleep earlier. Will have to definitely work on this.*


Not too bad I guess.

Tomorrow I intend to:

- Meditate
- Work some more on the December budget numbers.
- Get to bed earlier


----------



## sam ii

Today: 
1. Speak more at wrk and have a great wrk day
2. Go for a run @ the park
3. Catch a movie and dinner with my bestie
Its my friday yay!!!


----------



## timidSeal

Hi, _*MEC*_, good to see you posting!

Hi, *sam ii*. Sounds like you have a great day planned!

Yesterday:
:yes > no exercise, rest day
:yes > workbook
:yes > laundry
:yes > grocery shopping
:yes > pick up weekend clutter
made a new recipe for dinner- broiled chicken and peppers. Yum

Today's intentions:
> workbook
> hair appointment
> exercise
> more laundry
more stuff I'd like to get done, but I'm sticking to the minimum for today.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Meditate :no
> - Work some more on the December budget numbers. :no
> - Get to bed earlier :no


So . . . last night didn't go well. I didn't really get anything done  
Oh well, will try again tomorrow!


----------



## jook

Hi *SAMii* and welcome!

As for me I haven't been posting but I've been actively job seeking (had an interview today) and going to the gym. Trying to spend my time doing things that are important to my overall goals in life and in line with my personal values. Very pleased with my progress in that area this week!


----------



## Mikebissle

Good luck with the job, jook!


----------



## Ericsentropy

* get out of bed, check
* exercise, check
* shower
* listen to music, play music
* start my DBT workbook
* clean my room a bit
* attempt to leave the house, key word being attempt
* try not to over think myself to death.
* watch something funny
* hang with my sister 
* end this day hopefully on a positive note and able to sleep? Ha


----------



## jook

Mikebissle said:


> Good luck with the job, jook!


Thanks *MIKEBISSLE*, although I haven't actually landed a job yet. I'll take that as good luck with the search!



Ericsentropy said:


> * get out of bed, check
> * attempt to leave the house, key word being attempt


Hi *ERICSENTROPY* and welcome! Did u get out of the house?



shiori123 said:


> Alrighty well, it's been a while since I posted in this thread (I think the last time was in September). But, I think it's time I came back. I just went through a really hard breakup, and I have been feeling not at all good the last few days :blank So I am either going to keep feeling depressed, or I need to start making concrete goals again and trying to improve myself. Also, tomorrow I'm moving to a new city, and in a few days I begin graduate classes. So I'll have more to occupy myself with.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll mostly just be moving. But then I'll have a couple days before classes start, so I want to return to this thread tomorrow and write down some things to do in that time. Overall, everything just feels very strange and scary at the moment :| So I need to keep being motivated.


hi *SHIORI* and WELCOME BACK!!! Good to see you here again. Wow, you've got a lot going on. I hope posting some goals will help you in this tumultuous time. It always helps me to get back on track. I haven't been posting much for a good reason. I've been too busy, lol! But I pop in anyway so I hope to see you around 

Tomorrow I have a big decision to make. Go to the Martin Luther King Celebration as I had planned OR go to a 50% off sale on everything at my favorite thrift store. Oh well, decisions, decisions :um

Hope everyone has a fantabulous day!!:yes


----------



## Mikebissle

jook said:


> Thanks *MIKEBISSLE*, although I haven't actually landed a job yet. I'll take that as good luck with the search!


That's actually what I meant-sorry for the confusion.


----------



## P1e2

Today's goals were:
1. Unpack at least one box in my bedroom 
(Check and only 6 or 7 boxes left and yikes. Now I can at least put clothes in my dresser. Have way too much stuff and plan to organize and give some stuff away). Yes I move every few years and my last house so awesome and had it fixed up "just so" and well I had to because it was on the market and I did sell it eventually.
2. Take my dog for a walk. Check and that is done.
3. Make dinner. Check.
4. Call my mom and check that is done.

Tomorrow:
1. Go into work with a smile and good attitude.
2. Unpack one more box in my bedroom (this may be put off forever and ever and maybe I will get to it by this weekend on Sunday).
3. Do the dishes.
4. Try not to worry so much (this never ever really happens very often).
5. Maybe do yoga again (used to meditate too).
6. Write in a journal or write down positive things to help stop negative thoughts (had a bullying boss a few years ago who really did not help me out with my self esteem).
7. Make a goal for my life that is for me and not for everyone else (like I usually do).
8. Go to bed at a decent time.


----------



## MEC

Today after work I intend to:

- 1 load of laundry
- maybe work on finishing adding our December spending to yearly spreadsheet (don't know why I haven't finished this yet. I really don't want to be not done December when it comes time to do January)
- make calls to get a hair appt. and a doctor's appt. (been meaning to do this since last week, I actually did try and make a hair appt. twice on the weekend but got voicemail each time and I don't like leaving messages about as much as making phone calls so I didn't leave one.)
- meditate
- go to bed early (the past two nights have been really bad, maybe four hours each night)


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - 1 load of laundry :yes
> - maybe work on finishing adding our December spending to yearly spreadsheet (don't know why I haven't finished this yet. I really don't want to be not done December when it comes time to do January) :no
> - make calls to get a hair appt. and a doctor's appt. (been meaning to do this since last week, I actually did try and make a hair appt. twice on the weekend but got voicemail each time and I don't like leaving messages about as much as making phone calls so I didn't leave one.) :no *I completely forgot about this and when I remembered both places were closed.*
> - meditate :yes
> - go to bed early (the past two nights have been really bad, maybe four hours each night) :blank *I did go to bed earlier and read for about 45 minutes, but was not able to get to sleep for a bit. I think I got maybe an hour more sleep than the past two nights. Next time I see a doctor I will mention that the medication, I think, is making my sleeping worse. Any tips on how to get a better sleep would be appreciated! *


I also made dinner, Spicy Garlic Lime Chicken (which wasn't that spicy) and Cauliflower with cheese sauce. All very tasty!  After dinner I pretty much cleaned the kitchen except for washing dishes in the sink, but I did rinse them so they are ready to be washed later. I just didn't feel like doing them at the time.

Tonight after work I intend to:

- make calls to get a hair appt. and a doctor's appt.
- wash dishes
- meditate
- get to bed early


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - make calls to get a hair appt. and a doctor's appt. :no *I didn't realize the clinic closed early that day so they were already closed when I got home.*
> - wash dishes :no
> - meditate :no
> - get to bed early :no


 Yeah . . . so last night was a harsh fail. The only thing I really did was put away the laundry that I had washed the day before (that was on the drying rack). Other than that I was just on the computer and watching TV.

The clinic also closes early today so I called on my lunch break. It went pretty good! 

Today after work I intend to:

- call for a hair appt.
- 1 load of laundry
- wash dishes
- meditate
- go to bed early


----------



## AceEmoKid

I've been planning schedules for this week, a new habit I hope to keep. Since I'm "independent" living on campus, I can no longer rely on my mum's reminders and pre-done schedules -- I have to make my own. I realize now that being without a schedule is only making it harder on me to be productive and better my situation. I must be strictly goal oriented once again if I hope to get into routine, like I used to be.

Tomorrow's Schedule (AKA, starting in approximately 7 hours from this post) :

9:15 am - Wake up.
9:30 am - Get dressed (warm, casual) and eat steamed spinach + boiled egg.
9:40 am - Leave dorm, buy iced coffee, attend Rhetorical Arts class.
11:00 am - Check back at library for ASD resources and other fun reading.
11:30 am - Brief figure drawing exercises.
12:30 pm - Eat healthy lunch/snack (jamba juice and string cheese?).
1:30 pm - Catch up on Film Experience readings.
3:00 pm - Take a walk around campus and scout out a fun place to read or draw.
5:00 pm - Text Steve to see if he is available to game later.
6:30 pm - Eat something minimal, like nuts w/ spinach or fresh vegetables.
7:00 pm - Call mum about Danielle and discuss the week thus far.
8:00 pm - Attempt to vlog. If not, write. Perhaps creatively or fictionally.
9:00 pm - Figure draw.
10:00 pm - Tie up any loose study ends.
12:00 am - Relax and watch netflix.
2:00 am - Sleep.


----------



## timidSeal

Hi, _*AceEmoKid*_- I love your schedule! I do the same thing, sometimes breaking down to 15 min sections.

Today I'll be preparing for my daughter's birthday. Too much to post, but you get the idea... Otherwise, I do need to:

> workbook
> exercise
> volunteer work

We need a "finger's crossed" smiley


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - call for a hair appt. :yes *Wasn't so bad after all*
> - 1 load of laundry :yes
> - wash dishes :| *I ran the dishwasher and there was only a couple of things left to wash by hand so I decided not to do them and wait until there is more*
> - meditate :no
> - go to bed early :yes *I read a bit of the book I got on Self-Esteem and looking at the exercises at the end of the chapters I'm thinking I won't be able to do those, I don't know what to say. Same goes for the other two books I got. Probably why I haven't done any yet.*


An alright night I guess. I'm very much looking forward to the weekend. I left making a hair appointment a little bit too long and it really needs a cut/colour so I'm glad I was able to get an appointment for Saturday!

Happy Friday and have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## thruthecracks

I like this thread, glad to find an accountability tool here since reading this forum too long is one way I procrastinate.

Is it okay if we post one or two intentions at a time? I love list making so much, I'll end up on a rabbit trail and not return to the first item.

So, first, a success...I got up before noon. Sounds selfish, but I finished my meds at the end of the year and haven't gotten back into a regular (earlier, to get more sunshine/vit D) sleep pattern, so it's been a goal to do so.

Next:
*Hydrate/Vitamins
*Set up a database table without reading beyond what is necessary the materials with which I am populating it.


----------



## AwkwardBlackGirl

This isn't for today, but my long term goal is to join a team sport.


----------



## Mochyn

be nice, be good, be irreproachable (at least by myself)
look people in the eyes, especially men that I might find attractive (I wouldn't know if I found them attractive because I'm usually looking at anything but them)
make origami cranes


----------



## cuppy

shiori said:


> Today:
> I didn't really do too much. I did cook dinner and went to one of the Asian supermarkets (I almost died... so much yummyness ^^). Otherwise I tried to do some reading but didn't much succeed.
> 
> Tomorrow...
> -Wake up at 7am. I want to try to get into the habit of going to sleep earlier and waking up earlier.
> -Feed the stray cats that live around my new building - I met one of them today, he was so friendly and cuddly ^^ I saw a couple other ones too but they ran away from me. Apparently they are all strays. I have to wake up early otherwise they all disappear.
> -Go to the gym
> -Finish chapters 2 and 3 of C++ book
> -Laundry


Cats?? That's so great, I want to live near lots of cats too ^_^
(I love asian markets ^_^)

Umm, tomorrow I want to catch up on all the astronomy readings I put off >_< (as much as I can) :yes


----------



## thruthecracks

shiori said:


> -Feed the stray cats that live around my new building - I met one of them today, he was so friendly and cuddly ^^ I saw a couple other ones too but they ran away from me. Apparently they are all strays. I have to wake up early otherwise they all disappear.


I used to "borrow" my neighbor's tabby, who would sun herself on my porch, but they moved. I want a kitty so badly. Maybe when we move this spring.

Anyway, I didn't follow up to my Friday post, though I did work on my tables all afternoon, which felt good.

I also accomplished today getting up by 7AM, although I didn't enjoy my husband's (seeming) willingness for me to go to bed earlier than usual on Saturday while he stayed up playing computer games. He's going to be exhausted today and probably not do much, but oh, well. His decision.

Today I want to watch Charlie Rose and panel discuss Russia. Then I have some reading to do for work. I haven't checked the weather yet. It's cold, but I also want to take a walk today, Sunday, when more neighbors are around to pester, um... _converse_, with me


----------



## cmed

- Get some work done
- Finish updating my portfolio
- Bid on at least 10 projects


----------



## EvieMay

-keep warm (we're under level 3 snow emergency right now...)
-start sewing the octopus plushie I had been meaning to start on two weeks ago.
-Work on my Korean writing stuff
-be happy

I'm not good at goal setting, and since the weather is such crap, I figure I should start out small...


----------



## jook

WoW! So many new faces. Goody!

HI *P1E2*, *THRUTHECRACKS*, *AWKWARDBLACKGIRL*, *MOCHYN*, *CUPPY*, *EVIEMAY*, & *CMED* and Welcome!

Hope to see you guys stick around.

Hey ABG, I hope you get to join the sports team. I'm sort of thinking about doing the same thing this spring. Good luck to everyone with the intentions you've set. Make it happen! (or not - tomorrow's another day). We take the gentle approach here. There's no competition just support and encouragement. That's why I say "intentions" and not goals. It's all about focusing your mind towards the thing you wanna do. If you get it done, wonderful! If not, keep posting the same goal for a week, a month if you want. Just keep the intention.

Today I intend to:
-get copier i bought out of the car
-do PT exercises
-make smoothie for breakfast
-set up copier
-contact BT re: med. records position
-do laundry
-clean shower


----------



## baseballdude

This week: Talk to a different attractive woman each day. 

I am tired of going through the motions and shying away from every attractive women I see every day at my university. I'm going to take initiative and start conversations with a woman every day this week. I've got three months left of college, better to start late than never.


----------



## EvieMay

Yesterday was decent. I didn't start on my plushie but I did other stuff...

Today: 
-Work on my Korean 
-draw or do something artistic


----------



## timidSeal

*Hellooooo all you new peoples !!!!!!
*
Hope everyone had a great weekend.

From Friday:
:yes > workbook
:yes > exercise
:yes > volunteer work _- only did a little bit

_Today's intentions:
Already been up a long time and did a _*ton*_ of volunteer work, really got dumped on. So now for what _*I*_ want to do:
> blog post
> workbook
> catch up on laundry
> vacuum and wash the floor
> stay inside, it's ridiculously cold out


----------



## jook

From yesterday:



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> :yes-get copier i bought out of the car
> :yes-do PT exercises
> :yes-make smoothie for breakfast
> :yes-set up copier
> :yes-contact BT re: med. records position (left message for her today)
> :no-do laundry
> :no-clean shower


Today I intend:

-go to employment office event
-check to see if banking issue was resolved
-complete volunteer app
-put gas in car
-call Lo
-call Am
-call G
-go to SmCe group


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend:
> 
> :yes-go to employment office event
> :yes-check to see if banking issue was resolved
> :no-complete volunteer app
> :no-put gas in car
> :yes-call Lo
> :yes-call Am
> :yes-call G
> :no-go to SmCe group


 for today:

-put gas in car
-go help Lo with tasks
-complete volunteer app
-call guy from employ. office


----------



## MEC

Today after work I intend to:

- 1 load of laundry
- clean kitchen
- meditate
- go to bed early (not sure if going to bed early right now is going to help. I've pretty much decided that the medication I'm taking, not sure if just one or both of them, is really messing with my sleeping. Will see about changing it)


----------



## jook

jook said:


> for today:
> 
> :yes-put gas in car
> :yes-go help Lo with tasks
> :yes-complete volunteer app
> :yes-call guy from employ. office


 plus...got some laundry done and scrubbed the shower. I'm percolating!


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - 1 load of laundry :yes
> - clean kitchen :yes
> - meditate :no
> - go to bed early :no


When I started meditating I was able to do it everyday and now not so much. It had become a habit but going away for a couple weeks broke that habit and I haven't been able to get it back. :blank

Tonight after work I intend to:

- do some cleaning in my bathroom
- meditate
- go to bed early! and read for a bit (so little sleep last night :blank )


----------



## jook

MEC said:


> When I started meditating I was able to do it everyday and now not so much. It had become a habit but going away for a couple weeks broke that habit and I haven't been able to get it back. :blank


 *MEC* sometimes just acknowledging that you need to get back on track with something is enough to fire the engine up and get going again. You've done that plus set the intention to meditate today. So you're on the right track, just keep it moving taking it a day at a time!

It's pretty late in the day and here's what I've done so far:

*follow up ortho appointment for my knee
*Took mattress cover to laundry
*Made plans for rest of the week
*Called personal trainer to arrange consultation
*emailed people who expressed interest in a SA group

What I intend for the rest of the day:

-Attend a ballet event
-weekly goals meeting with my friend G

Peace out!


----------



## Mikebissle

jook said:


> *MEC* sometimes just acknowledging that you need to get back on track with something is enough to fire the engine up and get going again. You've done that plus set the intention to meditate today. So you're on the right track, just keep it moving taking it a day at a time!
> 
> It's pretty late in the day and here's what I've done so far:
> 
> *follow up ortho appointment for my knee
> *Took mattress cover to laundry
> *Made plans for rest of the week
> *Called personal trainer to arrange consultation
> *emailed people who expressed interest in a SA group
> 
> What I intend for the rest of the day:
> 
> -Attend a ballet event
> -weekly goals meeting with my friend G
> 
> Peace out!


Good stuff. Did you end up attending the ballet event?

I've got to return to some of my goals. One good thing is that for the past two weeks I've managed to go to sleep and wake up at the same time. Also making my bed on a regular basis for the first time since... ever.


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - do some cleaning in my bathroom :no
> - meditate :yes
> - go to bed early! and read for a bit :? *Went to bed slightly earlier but watched part of a movie instead of reading. Not the best right before you go to sleep activity.*


Yay for finally making time to meditate! :yay


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> Yay for finally making time to meditate! :yay


:yay

Today:
call to schedule test
call to schedule dr appt
refill prescription
exercise


----------



## alanglois4372

i plan on going to school everyday and getting up more in drama class


----------



## jook

Mikebissle said:


> Good stuff. Did you end up attending the ballet event?


 I did attend the ballet *MIKEBISSLE*! It was a great event with excellent
hors d'oeuvres and champagne. My friend and I had a great time.



MEC said:


> Yay for finally making time to meditate! :yay


Congratulations* MEC*. You're back on track!



alanglois4372 said:


> i plan on going to school everyday and getting up more in drama class


Hi *ALANGLOIS *and welcome! I've always wanted to get into acting but never had the nerve to audition for anything. Who knows, I still may yet. So how does that work for you, having social anxiety and taking a drama class?

This morning I went to zumba class and then worked out a little on the elliptical at the gym. Went shopping at the market afterwards and bought something yummy to eat already made. Been home for about an hour now just spazzing in front of the tv and computer. There's nothing that I really need to do today so I'm just gonna coast and maybe find something fun to do.:yes

Enjoy your Saturday!


----------



## jook

OOPS!...there is something I'd like to do today. Start working on a template/structure for an SA group I'm working on starting. I've got 4 or 5 people interested and now I need to figure out what to do when we meet! I actually started it *TIMIDSEAL* and now I'm flying by the seat of my pants.:afr


----------



## timidSeal

jook said:


> OOPS!...there is something I'd like to do today. Start working on a template/structure for an SA group I'm working on starting. I've got 4 or 5 people interested and now I need to figure out what to do when we meet! I actually started it *TIMIDSEAL* and now I'm flying by the seat of my pants.:afr


:clap yay for starting a group!

The other day:
:yes call to schedule test
:yes call to schedule dr appt
:yes refill prescription
:yes exercise

I need to get back on track, so every day this week
my intentions are:

> exercise (except Monday rest day)
> drink minimum 100 oz water
> track my food intake
> take vitamins
> green salad for dinner with a protein
> bed by 9:30
> do workbook


----------



## EvieMay

I don't have very many goals right now, in general. I suppose I'll try to make a list for today...

-write 
-talk to people/don't bottle up emotions
-*try* to be happy


----------



## jook

jook said:


> OOPS!...there is something I'd like to do today. Start working on a template/structure for an SA group I'm working on starting.


I did spend some time on this. I'll be working on this throughout the week. Also went out and shot some pool last night 

Today:

-Walk to the market to get chicken for dinner.
-cook the chicken, of course
-Find a cool venue for SuperBowl
-work on group stuff


----------



## MEC

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Mine was not too bad, but as usual went way too quickly.

Some intentions for Monday after work:

- tidy/organize desk in the bedroom
- add up December numbers and put into yearly spreadsheet

along with what I'll say will be my daily intentions of

- meditating
- going to bed early

We'll see if I am able to complete all four. I tend to be a bit lazy when I get home from work and tomorrow I also have to go to a dentist appt. as well (just a cleaning). But it'll be ok if I don't as there is no pressure; I can always work on them another day!


----------



## jook

My weekend was decent. Keep on meditating MEC!



jook said:


> :yes-Walk to the market to get chicken for dinner.
> :no-cook the chicken, of course did season it to cook later
> :no-Find a cool venue for Super Bowl watched at home
> :no-work on group stuff just didn't feel like it


Today I intend to:

-work on job search
-work on group prep
-cook chicken
-go to SMC group
-pay bills


----------



## timidSeal

Yesterday's results:
:yes > exercise (except Monday rest day)
:yes > drink minimum 100 oz water
:yes > track my food intake
:no > take vitamins _- thought of this too late in day since they upset my tummy
_ :yes > green salad for dinner with a protein
:yes > bed by 9:30
:no > do workbook _- I've been forgetting this totally lately
not a bad start to the week_

Today's intentions:
> exercise (except Monday rest day)
> drink minimum 100 oz water
> track my food intake
> take vitamins
> green salad for dinner with a protein
> bed by 9:30
> do workbook


----------



## Fredypin

Give presentation in class.


----------



## MEC

*timidSeal* - I need to drink more water and get to bed earlier too. I'm not doing very good at either, especially the going to bed early! Haven't been able so far to find any tips/tricks to doing these. I did find something to help me remember to take my vitamins though (they got put in a cupboard and I kept forgetting to take them). I got a pill container and every Sunday I put vitamins in it I want to take each day. So far it's been working well!

*Two Sides* - :wel Good luck on your presentation!


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - tidy/organize desk in the bedroom :no
> - add up December numbers and put into yearly spreadsheet :blank *I probably did about half of this.*
> 
> along with what I'll say will be my daily intentions of
> 
> - meditating :no
> - going to bed early :no


So . . . not the night I had planned. My dentist appt. was longer than I expected and by the time I got home, had dinner, and showered I didn't really have time for much. Hopefully tonight will be more productive. The intentions for tonight after work will be the same as they were yesterday.


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-work on job search
> :no-work on group prep
> :yes-cook chicken
> :yes-go to SMC group
> :|-pay bills payed most important one got to get to the others today


Today I intend to:

-pay bills
-email everyone interested in SA group
-help Lo for a few hours in the afternoon
-Use ACT exercises when I want to smoke I don't like admitting that I smoke but I have been using mindfulness and ACT to stop for the last 3 months. I have cut down by half and expect to be able to stop completely.


----------



## timidSeal

MEC said:


> *timidSeal* - I need to drink more water and get to bed earlier too. I'm not doing very good at either, especially the going to bed early! Haven't been able so far to find any tips/tricks to doing these. I did find something to help me remember to take my vitamins though (they got put in a cupboard and I kept forgetting to take them). I got a pill container and every Sunday I put vitamins in it I want to take each day. So far it's been working well!


_*MEC*_, What I'm doing to get these things done is posting here and on my blog so I can report on whether I do it. That seems to work for me.

yesterday did em all:
> exercise
> drink minimum 100 oz water
> track my food intake
> take vitamins
> green salad for dinner with a protein
> bed by 9:30
> do workbook 

Same list for today


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-pay bills
> :yes-email everyone interested in SA group
> :yes-help Lo for a few hours in the afternoon
> :yes-Use ACT exercises when I want to smoke I don't like admitting that I smoke but I have been using mindfulness and ACT to stop for the last 3 months. I have cut down by half and expect to be able to stop completely.


Not a bad run...*TIMIDSEAL* how's the workbook going? I want to use ACT in the group I'm starting. I'm looking for a template for running an ACT group that I can tailor to SA. I don't want to just throw it out there but want to present it in an organized, structured way that people can get it. Since you're familiar with ACT, if you've got any ideas please PM me.


----------



## jvanb00c

I'll just copy and paste from the thread I made before I stumbled in here.






So I started this today on a whim of just setting 1 goal for each day. Now this has to be a goal outside of what is the every day for me. So today I decided I would message some girl, any girl I had interest in on my current dating site. I saw that a gal from Vietnam had looked at my profile, now I'm in America so I thought it was odd but I messaged her and what followed was fantastic. Never had I had any real success on a dating web site before but I ended up skyping and messaging with this girl for nearly 3 hours. It was amazing. Hell that was two goals, I generally would never have the courage to Skype with a girl. Anyways just listening to her explain her culture was really eye opening. Yeah I was a little nervous but still, I felt alive for a change and not just existing. 

So from here on out, I proclaim that I will set and meet a goal every day from this point forward. It might not always be something like "approach a random stranger and talk to them" but sometimes it might be that. Sometimes it might just be do 20 pushups every hour of that day. Stuff like that. Just something I can look to and accomplish and realize I can do things that I put my mind to.


----------



## jook

Hi *JVANB00C* and welcome! This thread can be very helpful for your new goal-setting goal. Although the idea in this thread is to set "intentions". Just a gentler approach, no pressure, easy breezy. Congrats on your online dating experience. Sounds like fun! Make sure you *SUBSCRIBE TO THIS THREAD* so you'll be reminded to come back.

We have a snow storm going on so weather permitting, today I intend to:

-go to consultation for personal trainer
-call guy about buying guitar (Valentine's Day gift for BF)
-go to cool consignment shop to find something red to wear


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - tidy/organize desk in the bedroom :no
> - add up December numbers and put into yearly spreadsheet :no
> - meditating :no
> - going to bed early :no


So last night didn't go as planned. Someone phoned about a TV my boyfriend had listed for sale and said they were out for dinner and would come after. Well they must have just gotten to the restaurant as it was awhile before they arrived. We had given up and decided to make dinner and just as we were finishing that they phoned and arrived shortly after. Once they left I returned a call from my mom and then had a shower. By that point I didn't feel like doing much and was just on the computer until going to bed. 

Will try again tonight! I have a psychiatrist appt. today, have never been to one before, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## fliptus

This is a great idea! I might try this at the days I don't have school in which I usually don't do a lot


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - tidy/organize desk in the bedroom :yes
> - add up December numbers and put into yearly spreadsheet :no
> - meditating :no
> - going to bed early:no


I didn't do the spreadsheet work because my boyfriend wanted to do something with my computer. I also use the computer when I meditate to listen to YouTube videos with calming music so I didn't do that either. I am happy though that the desk got cleaned. It looks much better now!  I also did one load of laundry and loaded and ran the dishwasher.

Tonight I intend to:

- meditate
- go to bed early (not trying to go a lot earlier than usual buy maybe 15 mins. earlier for a week and then another 15 mins. )
- wash dishes
- read some of my book


----------



## jook

jook said:


> We have a snow storm going on so weather permitting, today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-go to consultation for personal trainer
> :yes-call guy about buying guitar (Valentine's Day gift for BF)
> :yes-go to cool consignment shop to find something red to wear


In spite of the weather I made it to the trainer and to the consignment shop. Didn't find a thing to buy but I think the trainer is a go!

Today I intend to:

-work on getting printer to work
-make breakfast smoothie
-Think about a resolution to something I'm worried about
-Act exercises/group stuff


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - meditate :no
> - go to bed early (not trying to go a lot earlier than usual buy maybe 15 mins. earlier for a week and then another 15 mins. ) :no
> - wash dishes :blank *by the time I put things in the dishwasher there was only like 4 dishes left to wash so I decided not to wash them.*
> - read some of my book :yes


Another pretty lazy night. Will post intentions for the weekend later.


----------



## MEC

*My Weekend Intentions*

This weekend I intend to:

- Read some of my book
- Meditate once each day
- Laundry
- Finish getting January numbers into our spreadsheet
- Try to put together some kind of bedtime/sleep routine to try and help with my sleeping (an upcoming change in one of my medications will also hopefully help with this)

All of this (with the exception of meditating) done while watching the Olympics! :yay 
I love the Olympics! :boogie


----------



## russianruby

For tomorrow actually:
-Study physics
-Email lab partner
-Read assigned book
-Maybe start reading book of choice
-Exercise


----------



## inerameia

if the ban doesn't manifest then I'll just stay off of SAS for a month


----------



## AliceAnna

Hi I'm new to the forum and I'm liking this thread so I think I'll join in.
Today I plan on:
-Cleaning my room
-Doing squats 
-Doing laundry


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Read some of my book :yes
> - Meditate once each day :no
> - Laundry :yes
> - Finish getting January numbers into our spreadsheet :no
> - Try to put together some kind of bedtime/sleep routine to try and help with my sleeping (an upcoming change in one of my medications will also hopefully help with this) :no
> 
> All of this (with the exception of meditating) done while watching the Olympics! :yay


I got distracted by this site ( http://dayzeroproject.com/ ) and didn't come up with a bedtime / sleep routine. This site has the challenge of doing 101 things in 1001 days so I decided I would give it a try and spent some time adding things to my list. Not sure what to put as intentions for tonight as I have a feeling I'll just get distracted by this site again, as well as the Olympics! I'll try and actually do some things and if I do will post them tomorrow morning.


----------



## jook

Hi *PERIGRINUS*,* NENA* & *ALICEANNA* and Welcome! This thread can be a great motivator if you tend to procrastinate or just get lazy. We try to encourage each other so feel free to jump right in and ask for support if you're having difficulty following through with something. Also, comment and shout out to others about what they're up to.

I'm dragging today so back to the posting board for me! I got out of bed this morning about 8am, stayed up for an hour then went back to bed. It's 12:30 and I'm still technically in bed. I have something weighing on my mind and zapping my energy and I know when I get like this posting here often helps me change that energy and get moving...so here goes

Today I intend to:

-find a recipe for shrimp (hopefully lowfat)
-go to store to get veggies for shrimp dish
-cook shrimp
-go SC group 
-talk to GW about handling issue that's bugging me
-keep smoking down to limit I set
-follow up with guitar prospect
-talk to RO about issue
-get laundry together to do tomorrow


----------



## timidSeal

For my seven day self-challenge:
6/7 > exercise _(one day rest day)_
7/7 > drink minimum 100 oz water
7/7 > track my food intake
6/7 > take vitamins
7/7 > green salad for dinner with a protein
3/7 > bed by 9:30
3/7 > do workbook

I'm way "behind" on the workbook stuff. I hope I take some time today to catch up.
So today I will:

blog post
exercise
shower
hair appointment
work on my website
workbook
make fried rice for dinner


----------



## jook

jook said:


> I'm dragging today so back to the posting board for me! when I get like this posting here often helps me change that energy and get moving...so here goes
> 
> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-find a recipe for shrimp (hopefully lowfat)
> :yes-go to store to get veggies for shrimp dish
> :yes-cook shrimp
> :no-go SC group
> :yes-talk to GW about handling issue that's bugging me
> :no-keep smoking down to limit I set
> :yes-follow up with guitar prospect
> :yes-talk to RO about issue
> :yes-get laundry together to do tomorrow


 Not a bad day's work yesterday. Had several things I intended to do today but gave the kitchen a serious cleaning, mopping an all and that took a lot of time and energy. Other than that I...

-washed vegetables
-made salad to eat with lasagna for lunch
-did ACT exercise
-did leisurely reading
-submitted petition to Change.org

For the rest of the day I intend to:

-spend hour at gym
-work on stuff for SA group
-submit a short story online
-get to bed by 10 or 11pm


----------



## Graveltone

hi jook 

yes this works so well. I used to do this... why did I stop.

anyway... up by 5, coffee and a smoke and the sunrise (see the birds are moving up the river again, already! it's too soon) work, walk, guitar. don't think about stuff


----------



## Starless Sneetch

- Turn in an assignment
- Re-write something for a meeting
- Maybe work on a project
- Hopefully feel less apathetic!


----------



## startspreading

Hi, all!
I loved what jook started here. I'll browse through the pages to see if any of your tasks would be challenges for me, since my therapist told me to do somthing I consider challenging.
Tomorrow I will:

Finish my proofreading workload
Finish a movie I decided to see in two parts
Read
Write two blog posts
Maybe go out with mom

See you tomorrow!


----------



## MEC

Today after work I intend to:

- Vacuum
- Wash bed sheets
- Meditate

I'm going to try and do the first two before even going on the computer. Often when I get home after work I'll go on the computer pretty much right away and then get lazy and end up not doing what I had intended to do. Being distracted by this site, http://dayzeroproject.com/about/, as well as the Olympics being on haven't helped either. I have made up my own 101 things in 1001 days list so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## startspreading

Here I am again! Let's se what I did:

Finish my proofreading workload:yes
Finish a movie I decided to see in two parts:yes
Read:yes
Write two blog posts:|(not enough time)
Maybe go out with mom :yes (She bought me a pair of jeans!

For tomorrow:

Publish blog post
Go to Spanish class
Send my proofreading work back to the editors
Start writing my essay for the online course


----------



## jook

This is from two days ago:



jook said:


> For the rest of the day I intend to:
> 
> :yes-spend hour at gym worked out a little then walked in on a hula hoop class. Oh, joy! also worked out again yesterday morning
> :no-work on stuff for SA group blew it off but got to it late last night :clap
> :no-submit a short story online found out there was a fee; however I did put in some time editing and cleaning the story up a bit
> :no-get to bed by 10 or 11pm sometimes I feel like a vampire; the later it gets the more awake I feel. Ughh!! I did better last night. In bed by midnight at least.


 Didn't post today but here's what I got done:

-Made some calls for information on different things
-Made doctor's apptmt
-picked up Vitamin D from drugstore
-went to counseling
-Followed up with resume sent out
-Called a couple places re employment and put in an app on line
-Ate a healthy

Breakfast:

shredded wheat cereal topped with apple, figs, walnuts, and flaxseeds topped with almond milk

Dinner:
1 whole avocado
1 whole tomato
1 1/2 cup spinach
1/4 onion
1/2 apple
1/4 cup sunflower seeds
1/4 cup chia seeds

Put it all in a salad and topped it off with a homemade dressing of olive oil, apple cider vinegar and basil. Yuuuuuuuumy! And yes, I ate the whole thing!


----------



## MEC

*Happy Friday!*



MEC said:


> - Vacuum :no
> - Wash bed sheets :yes
> - Meditate :no


The night didn't go exactly as I wanted. I did go on the computer for a little bit when we got home from work but after that we watched a movie and then I was tired so I slept for a bit after the movie. I did manage to wash the bed sheets though as well as another small load of laundry and loading / running the dishwasher.

Have a good weekend everyone! 
I'll try and post intentions for the weekend later.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

This is from the other day but:


Starless Sneetch said:


> - Turn in an assignment :yes
> - Re-write something for a meeting *:um* (Not really. I half-assed it)
> - Maybe work on a project :no
> - Hopefully feel less apathetic! :no


Today:
- Really re-write that thing for my meeting
- Really work on that project
- Maybe stop being so apathetic?


----------



## jook

Hello!

I had a great Valentine's Day Weekend so now time to start thinking about the coming week...

For today I intend to:

-prepare for goals meeting today with G by assessing progress this past week's progress and charting the course for next week
-meet with G for goals meeting


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Starless Sneetch said:


> Today:
> - Really re-write that thing for my meeting :|
> - Really work on that project :no
> - Maybe stop being so apathetic? :no


Terrible.

Today:
- Work on homework
- Really work on that project
- Try to stop feeling apathetic and miserable


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-get dressed (yeah it's one of those days)
-get out of bed (of course I'll have to do that first)
-make call re insurance
-complete and return form to unemployment
-season beef ribs for dinner
-cook beef ribs & brocolli


----------



## Unable to change

Today i want to:

Clean my room(its been awhile)
Add water to my fishtank
Do atleast 2 hours of math
Lift weights
Make appointment with therapist(this is the big one, i need to go in to make appointment. Might get someone to go with me.)


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-get dressed (yeah it's one of those days)
> :yes-get out of bed (of course I'll have to do that first)
> :no-make call re insurance
> :yes-complete and return form to unemployment
> :yes-season beef ribs for dinner
> :yes-cook beef ribs & broccoli


Today was a decent day...also went with BF to music store to get a guitar book (I bought him a guitar for Valentine's Day)



Unable to change said:


> Today i want to:
> 
> Make appointment with therapist(this is the big one, i need to go in to make appointment. Might get someone to go with me.)


Hi *UNABLETOCHANGE* and welcome! Hope you were able to make the therapy appointment. Also kudos for you for taking that step to get the support you need. Good luck!

Today I intend to:

-go to counseling apptmt
-gym this evening
-repost ad for SA group
-call "Barb" re job
-Contact personal assistant agency
-look at laptops & memory storage devices


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i want to:
> 
> Clean my room(its been awhile)
> Add water to my fishtank
> Do atleast 2 hours of math
> Lift weights
> Make appointment with therapist(this is the big one, i need to go in to make appointment. Might get someone to go with me.)


Ty Jook, i gotta say im loving this thread. Im thinking up things to do and once their typed and i press enter i feel i must attempt to get them done. Hopefully in time my list will get bigger with more challenging task .

Diddnt do the math and found out i needed insurance to see this therapist. Good news i got myself insurance yestersay! Just waiting for card in the mail.

Today i plan to:
Lift weights
Do 2 hours of math
Do laundry
Clean filter on upstairs tank and do tank change
Clean kitchen floor


----------



## MEC

Today after work I intend to:

- 1 load of laundry plus put away laundry that has been hanging to dry.
- clean my bathroom mirror and counter.
- drink more water
- meditate

Been super lazy and tired lately, hopefully I can change this soon!


----------



## jook

Unable to change said:


> Good news i got myself insurance yestersay! Just waiting for card in the mail.


 Now, that's as good as news gets! Congrats!!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Tomorrow's (i.e. later today's) goals:

9:20 am - Wake up.
9:45 am - Leave for Rhetorical Arts class.
11:00 am - Pick up RA reader from mail room.
11:10 am - Grab some extra animation paper for later.
11:20 am - Correct walk cycle and anticipation exercises.
12:00 pm - Eat lunch at the cafeteria.
1:00 pm - Ask Steve/Anthony if they want to play Borderlands 2.
-Tentative-
1:10 pm - Read section on sound for Art of Cinema.
2:00 pm - Break.
2:30 pm - Work on storyboard.
4:00 pm - Break. 
4:30 pm - Work on storyboard.
6:00 pm - Eat dinner.
7:00 pm - Study for Art of Cinema midterm.
8:00 pm - Start Philosophy reading/essay.
9:00 pm - Relax.

Hopefully I don't abandon this schedule like every other attempt I make to "get organized."


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - 1 load of laundry plus put away laundry that has been hanging to dry. :yes
> - clean my bathroom mirror and counter. :no
> - drink more water :yes
> - meditate :no


I'm happy I actually managed to drink 8 glasses of water. I hope to continue this, although will have to try not to drink so close to going to bed, had to get up several times until about 2am to go to the bathroom.

So happy it's Friday! :yay
Will post weekend intentions later.


----------



## jook

AceEmoKid said:


> Tomorrow's (i.e. later today's) goals:
> 
> 9:20 am - Wake up.
> 9:45 am - Leave for Rhetorical Arts class.
> 11:00 am - Pick up RA reader from mail room.
> 11:10 am - Grab some extra animation paper for later.
> 11:20 am - Correct walk cycle and anticipation exercises.
> 12:00 pm - Eat lunch at the cafeteria.
> 1:00 pm - Ask Steve/Anthony if they want to play Borderlands 2.
> -Tentative-
> 1:10 pm - Read section on sound for Art of Cinema.
> 2:00 pm - Break.
> 2:30 pm - Work on storyboard.
> 4:00 pm - Break.
> 4:30 pm - Work on storyboard.
> 6:00 pm - Eat dinner.
> 7:00 pm - Study for Art of Cinema midterm.
> 8:00 pm - Start Philosophy reading/essay.
> 9:00 pm - Relax.
> 
> Hopefully I don't abandon this schedule like every other attempt I make to "get organized."


Looks like you've got a good one planned out with reasonable breaks included. I think you can do it!



jook said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-go to counseling apptmt
> :|-gym this evening extreme weather in the evening
> :|-repost ad for SA group reluctant to follow through because unsure about becoming the "leader" of an SA group
> :yes-call "Barb" re job set interview but nothing to be thrilled about; just going through the motions cuz not sure I'd take the job anyway
> :|-Contact personal assistant agency no excuse
> :yes-look at laptops & memory storage devices


Today I intend to

-contact personal assistant agency
-repost ad for SA group 
-take music book back to store (not what we needed)
-call Kelly hospital HR re: position applying for
-concert tonight


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i plan to:
> Lift weights
> Do 2 hours of math
> Do laundry
> Clean filter on upstairs tank and do tank change
> Clean kitchen floor


Did everything but laundry and a bunch of stuff i diddnt even plan.

Today i plan to:
Do laundry
Clean back hallway
Give bearded dragon a bath
Clean out bearded dragon tanks
Do some situps


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i plan to:
> Do laundry
> Clean back hallway
> Give bearded dragon a bath
> Clean out bearded dragon tanks
> Do some situps


I did the laundry and cleaned the back hallway. Was surprised i got that done it was 1 of those days it took everything to get out of bed.

Today i plan to:
Give bearded dragon a bath and clean all their tanks.
Begin cleaning front room
Do 2 hours of math
Workout


----------



## MEC

This weekend I intend to:

- continue to drink more water
- meditate
- read some of my book
- laundry and general cleaning


----------



## TrippyKaz

Today I am going to take a walk, do some sketching, and go sit outside and smoke weed. I'm also trying to start drinking coffee but I didnt use to like it. Today going to be an easy day


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i plan to:
> Give bearded dragon a bath and clean all their tanks.
> Begin cleaning front room
> Do 2 hours of math
> Workout


Did everything but workout and give bearded a bath but i did clean their tanks.

Today i plan to:
Clean cat box
Give bearded a bath
Do 2 hours of math
Workout
Clean walls in back hallway,fix baseboard and wash rug
Clean out fridge


----------



## jook

From two days ago:



jook said:


> Today I intend to
> 
> :yes-contact personal assistant agency
> :yes-repost ad for SA group
> :no-take music book back to store (not what we needed)
> :yes-call Kelly hospital HR re: position applying for
> :yes-concert tonight


 That was Friday. Yesterday (Saturday) didn't do a darn thing because I was dragging from the concert the night before.

Today I:

-went to church
-went to goals planning meeting with a friend (we do this once a week)

Today we had our meeting at the museum so we had a nice time checking out the exhibits, gift shop and sipping tea in the café. Came home, took a long hot shower and been spazzing out in front of the computer ever since. My mind is just rebelling against productivity. So much else I should have been doing!

I think the trick is to balance what one HAS to do with things one WANTS to do or enjoys doing. Once everything feels like a chore it get's boring and tedious and you just can't make yourself do it. So rather than force myself to be more productive, this rebellion might be a sign I need to include more things I enjoy doing in my routine!

so...tomorrow I intend to:

relax and treat myself to a day of no demands! :clap


----------



## baseballdude

baseballdude said:


> This week: Talk to a different attractive woman each day.
> 
> I am tired of going through the motions and shying away from every attractive women I see every day at my university. I'm going to take initiative and start conversations with a woman every day this week. I've got three months left of college, better to start late than never.


Reapplying this goal for the upcoming week. That week I ended up arranging a double date with a girl I was interested in and my friend and previously mentioned girl's roommate. Had a great time. The following week, I asked that previously mentioned girl out for a one-on-one date and she turned me down, thought of me as just a friend. Now I'm back at square one, however, with a lot more confidence.

Getting rejected by that girl has made me realize that rejection is a good thing. It showed initiative on my part to go after what I wanted. I finally did something about a crush, and I feel great about it, despite the result. I now don't have to live wondering "what if?" had never asked her out.

Now it is time to move forward. My school counselor is keeping me accountable of me *talking to at least three attractive women, cold, this week.* Sounds terrifying right now, but I know once I do it, I will feel great, and the more times I start up a conversation with an attractive women, the easier it will get. I am tired of living in fear, it is time to start taking more risks.

TL;DR version: My goal for this week is to start up a conversation with at least three attractive women.


----------



## jook

baseballdude said:


> Reapplying this goal for the upcoming week. That week I ended up arranging a double date with a girl I was interested in and my friend and previously mentioned girl's roommate. Had a great time. The following week, I asked that previously mentioned girl out for a one-on-one date and she turned me down, thought of me as just a friend. Now I'm back at square one, however, with a lot more confidence.
> 
> Getting rejected by that girl has made me realize that rejection is a good thing. It showed initiative on my part to go after what I wanted. I finally did something about a crush, and I feel great about it, despite the result. I now don't have to live wondering "what if?" had never asked her out.
> 
> Now it is time to move forward. My school counselor is keeping me accountable of me *talking to at least three attractive women, cold, this week.* Sounds terrifying right now, but I know once I do it, I will feel great, and the more times I start up a conversation with an attractive women, the easier it will get. I am tired of living in fear, it is time to start taking more risks.
> 
> TL;DR version: My goal for this week is to start up a conversation with at least three attractive women.


*BASEBALLDUDE* this is a great post and great goal!! That's so great that you felt the fear and DID IT ANYWAY!! That's the principle I've been applying in my own life. This quote is so important to getting past social anxiety: _I finally did something about a crush, and I feel great about it, *despite the result*._

And that's the key. You have to get past the point of the "result" being more important that living your life. It's not about the result. It's about DOING IT. Because then you are being driven by your values (whatever is important to you) instead of social anxiety. You should look into Acceptance and Commitment Therapy. It goes really well with what you've already come to terms with. Basically, you have to feel the anxiety and do it anyway. You have to be willing to be in the situation with your thoughts, feelings, worries and whatever. It's not easy but unfortunately there's no way around SA - there's only a way through it. I still have SA myself but using ACT principles I have done so many things the past few months that I avoided for years. Very happy for your success and progress!


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - continue to drink more water :no *This was a harsh fail.*
> - meditate :blank *Didn't meditate on Sat. but did on Sunday for 15 mins.*
> - read some of my book :no *Didn't read any. Was so behind on the blogs I read online that I got caught up on those instead.*
> - laundry and general cleaning :blank *Didn't do as much as I wanted. Did 2 loads of laundry and ran the dishwasher twice but that was pretty much it.*


Saturday was a pretty lazy day. Not as lazy as the previous Saturday and other than going out at night to do some food shopping I didn't really do anything. Sunday I got up at 5am to watch Canada play in the Gold Medal hockey game and after that was over I proceeded to sleep until about 12:30pm. I did go out in the afternoon to pick up a prescription and a couple of food items we forgot the night before but didn't do much for the rest of the day.

Tonight after work I intend to:

- write down our spending from the weekend in the appropriate places.
- meditate
- read some of my book
- put away laundry that had been hanging to dry


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Today I intend to:

- Write up something for a meeting (even though I realllyyyy don't waaaant toooo!)
- Go to said meeting
- Talk to my advisor
- Work on my assignments


----------



## Unable to change

I did everything on my list except wash beard dragon again. Even got carried away and ended up doing close to 4 hours of math lol.

Today i plan to:
Vaccum front room
Give bearded dragon a bath(lets see if i can finaly get this done lol)
Take garbage and recycling out
Workout
Begin to clean boiler room(hopefully ill just get a busrt of energy and do it all)
Do 2 hours of math


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Starless Sneetch said:


> Today I intend to:
> 
> - Write up something for a meeting (even though I realllyyyy don't waaaant toooo!) :yes _(Yay! I did it even though I didn't want to!)_
> - Go to said meeting :yes_ (did really well during the meeting, too!)_
> - Talk to my advisor :yes
> - Work on my assignments :yes


Even though I did everything, I can't help but feel I didn't accomplish anything today. :con Maybe because I didn't finish the assignment, I just worked on it.


----------



## ev29

Might be a bit late.. but for the rest of today:

- collect money from books i sold like a year ago 
- work on assignment due friday
- go to remaining classes, pay attention in lecture
- tidy desk
- think about what I'll choose for my other assignment
- plan holiday itinerary
- tidy room
- find my safety glasses that have vanished
- download notes from lectures this week
- print teaching timetables for my new units so I know when everything is due
- talk to boyfriend but don't let him distract me from this list!!!!
- go to bed no later than 10:30


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - write down our spending from the weekend in the appropriate places :yes
> - meditate :no
> - read some of my book :yes
> - put away laundry that had been hanging to dry :yes


I also cooked dinner and did another load of laundry and hung it to dry as well as unloaded the dishwasher. Overall a pretty good night I guess, although I don't know why I'm finding it so hard to get back into the habit of meditating daily. I will keep trying though!

Tonight after work I intend to:

- fill out new patient appln. form for Massage Therapy appt. tomorrow (my chiropractor suggested it would be beneficial to try)
- meditate
- reply to email from a friend back home
- put away laundry that I washed and hung to dry yesterday

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i plan to:
> Vaccum front room
> Give bearded dragon a bath(lets see if i can finaly get this done lol)
> Take garbage and recycling out
> Workout
> Begin to clean boiler room(hopefuly ill just get a busrt of energy and do it all)
> Do 2 hours of math


Did everything but clean the boiler room(someonelse gave bearded a bath )

Found a good workout plan yesterday and started it. Just from 1 day im really sore lol. I wrote out 1 month plan. Time to get back in shape!

Great motivational video i found yesterday that i plan to play daily, you guys should check it out.






Today i plan to:
Workout
Begin cleaning bolier room
Do atleast 2 hours of math
Look into other subjects on khan academy
Clean upstairs counter


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - fill out new patient appln. form for Massage Therapy appt. tomorrow :yes
> - meditate :no
> - reply to email from a friend back home :yes
> - put away laundry that I washed and hung to dry yesterday :yes


As for tonight after work I intend to:

- Massage Therapy appt. (this is actually in the afternoon but I'll put it here anyway)
- wash dishes
- I've made my own 101 things in 1001 days list (http://dayzeroproject.com/) and some of the things I added are to do or not do something for a month so I want to do one of them for March so I need to decide which one I will do
- watch some of the YouTube videos I normally watch (I'm so behind on one channel in particular!)


----------



## AceEmoKid

My sole goal is to be positive and productive today. 

I will spare myself the details. I already know the individuals tasks in my mind I need to complete, as I always have. The issue has always been that I never actually completed the tasks when they were listed out. I will do them today. No excuses.


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i plan to:
> Workout
> Begin cleaning bolier room
> Do atleast 2 hours of math
> Look into other subjects on khan academy
> Clean upstairs counter


Diddnt do any of the cleaning. Im sore from workout so probably gonna take today as break day.

Today i plan to:
Do 2 hours of math
Look into online college


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Massage Therapy appt. (this is actually in the afternoon but I'll put it here anyway) :yes
> - wash dishes :yes
> - I've made my own 101 things in 1001 days list (http://dayzeroproject.com/) and some of the things I added are to do or not do something for a month so I want to do one of them for March so I need to decide which one I will do :yes
> - watch some of the YouTube videos I normally watch (I'm so behind on one channel in particular!) :no


I also did a load of laundry. Not a bad night I suppose.

Tonight I intend to:

- watch some YouTube videos
- mediate
- go to bed early!
- phone my Grandma


----------



## Jaybird21190

Here's an example of my everyday life.

1 eat

2. listening to music

3. playing my guitar

4. playing video games

5. watching videos/movies/tv shows


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Today I intend to:

- Finish an assignment
- Work on a project
- Fetch some paperwork


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i plan to:
> Do 2 hours of math
> Look into online college


Looked into online college and found some interesting stuff. I Can Audit a class, meaning i'll have acces to all the material(lessons,test,videos,etc) and can go at my own pace. Wont earn credits or anything but its free. Another option was to verify my identity via webcam an id and go along with classes pace. At random times durring the course i might be asked to verify identity again. At the end of the course if i passed id get certificate saying i passed the class. This option was also free.

Thinking about just doing it. Worse that can happen is either i dont like it and quit or fail. Nothing lost either way.

Today i plan to:
Do alteast 2 hours of math
Sign up for online class demo and see what its like
Workout
Add water to my fishtank
Clean kitchen floor and work on counters
Clean catbox


----------



## MEC

*Happy Friday!*



MEC said:


> - watch some YouTube videos :blank *I watched a few but was hoping to watch more*
> - mediate :no
> - go to bed early! :no
> - phone my Grandma :yes


Of the four items listed above I'm happy the only one that I actually fully did was phoning my Grandma. I'm going to try and phone more often than I have been (which is not very often at all) so I'm going to call once a month.


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i plan to:
> Do alteast 2 hours of math
> Sign up for online class demo and see what its like
> Workout
> Add water to my fishtank
> Clean kitchen floor and work on counters
> Clean catbox


Did everything plus bunch of stuff not on the list

Today i plan to:
Finish kitchen counters
Clean bathtub
Workout
Do 2 hours of math
Begin computer science course


----------



## Unable to change

Unable to change said:


> Today i plan to:
> Finish kitchen counters
> Clean bathtub
> Workout
> Do 2 hours of math
> Begin computer science course


Diddnt do math and i need a new computer before i take computer science course . With no income atm thats gonna be an issue.

Today i plan to:
Workout
Do atleast 2 hours of math
Wash some dishes
Sweep upstairs
Clean out fridge


----------



## MEC

*Happy Monday!*

I meant to post intentions for the weekend but wanted to see what I would get done if I didn't. So . . . here is what I did this weekend:

- Went and purchased some stationery, envelopes, and stamps for writing to new Pen Pals
- Purchases some bins to help with storage for under my bathroom sink (it looks much better although I still would like a couple of things to make it how I want it)
- Read a chapter in my book
- Did 2 loads of laundry and ran dishwasher twice
- Got mostly caught up on the blogs I read

I surprised myself this morning. I set my alarm for just 5 minutes earlier and actually got up this morning without snoozing it. Instead of spending the whole time on the computer I unloaded the dishwasher and re-loaded it with the dishes that could go in it as well as swept the kitchen floor. I also feel in a pretty good mood. Not for a Monday morning! 

Tonight I intend to:

- Get started on writing a Pen Pal letter (so far I have the address of two people, I will write the first letter for one of them and for the other I asked if they would write the first letter). 
- Watch a few YouTube videos (I'm so behind!)
- I found this way of preparing meals for the week where you are sent a meal plan, shopping list, and assembly instructions and then you spend an hour and get 5 meals ready for the week so all you have to do for the next 5 days are cook them with very little to no prep on the actual day. Tonight will be the night we prepare the meals. We'll see how it goes by the end of the week and if it goes well I may subscribe to the site for a cost. The cost is not much, $20 every three months, with the first 3 months being $12 because I sent away for a sample plan. I like the idea, so we'll see how it goes. We did the shopping yesterday and it did seem like we spent more money than usual, but I'm sure we could do it a bit cheaper, we'll see.


----------



## jsmith92

This day just sucks


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

For Tomorrow: Wednesday's suck

Wake up at 7 am. (7 hours from this post)

9 am - 4 pm: CLASS CLASS CLASSES
4 - 5 PM: FOOD FOOD NAP
5 - 10 PM: WORK WORK WORK
11 PM - 2 AM: Continue with the essay


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - Get started on writing a Pen Pal letter :no
> - Watch a few YouTube videos (I'm so behind!) :blank *I only watched one video *
> - I found this way of preparing meals for the week where you are sent a meal plan, shopping list, and assembly instructions and then you spend an hour and get 5 meals ready for the week so all you have to do for the next 5 days are cook them with very little to no prep on the actual day. :yes *This took longer than expected but everything is prepared and in the fridge. 5 meals were prepared, 1 we ate last night. I'm sure if we continue this that the prep time won't take as long. My boyfriend was helping me but then ended up having to make a phone call which took a lot of the time. *


I like looking in the fridge and seeing dinner for the next 4 nights already prepared. Just need to cook it and get the side dishes ready (which are pretty basic, ex. side salad, rice, or broccoli). A bonus is that most of them should make enough for lunch for both of us for the next day!

Tonight I intend to:

- write Pen Pal letter (I would really like to get this out in the next day or two)
- watch more YouTube videos
- read some of my book


----------



## MEC

MEC said:


> - write Pen Pal letter :yes *I also put this in the mail when I got to work this morning.*
> - watch more YouTube videos :no
> - read some of my book :no


I didn't really get much else done other than writing my Pen Pal letter. In the end I am happy with what I wrote but it took a lot longer than I thought. Being the first letter I was a little uncertain of what to write, and wondered what the other person would think of what I wrote. Because of this I allowed myself to get distracted thus making the process of writing the letter much longer. Hopefully the other letters won't take as long. I know of two other people that are writing me letters also so I'm thinking my reply to those should be a bit easier since I am replying to a letter and am not writing the first one.


----------



## sansd

Too much to do.

I have a final Wednesday, and I need to study for that, so I guess that's the main thing for tomorrow. I'll try to go through all the lecture notes for that class early in the day so that I feel more free to switch over to physics homework problems (which are due Friday). I should also do some practicing for my oral exam (which is Monday) if I can. Going to office hours to practice would be ideal--I haven't gone all quarter and it's my last chance--but it probably won't happen. It'd be nice if I also lifted some weights early in the day . . . 

Mainly, though, I need to review those lecture notes while I can. I'll worry about other stuff later.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I seriously need to prioritize. Cutting it close to deadlines, and even had a late assignment already. For tomorrow:

- Type and print 8 page outline for persuasive speech.
- Talk to professor about late midterm storyboard.
- Fix animation walk cycle.
- Type up 1 page of notes for Philosophy.
- Study for midterm and practice essay question.
- Catch up on Film readings. 
- Back up housing draw.


----------



## darkhoboelf

Fill out an application 
Go to the park 
Go to the library 
Start and maintain at least three conversations 
Draw 
Workout
Clean room
Collect check that I never got several months ago


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> - Type and print 8 page outline for persuasive speech. *yep.*
> - Talk to professor about late midterm storyboard. *mhm.*
> - Fix animation walk cycle. *negatory, though it wasn't necessary.*
> - Type up 1 page of notes for Philosophy. *i have time for this tomorrow.*
> - Study for midterm and practice essay question. *paired w/philosophy notes tomorrow.*
> - Catch up on Film readings. *partly.*
> - Back up housing draw. *finally.*


For tomorrow:

- Turn in outline and explain tardiness to professor.
- Type up 1 page of notes for Philosophy.
- Study for midterm and practice essay question.
- Finish Film readings.
- Go to animation lab and work on roughs for 2 hours.
- Do 1st of 3 pages figure drawing.

Hopefully I don't overwhelm myself. Usually I make lists 10 times larger than the above, but I write them only to take pleasure in enumerating tasks rather than completing them. But this time I am going to complete at least 4 out of 6 of the above. Or maybe I should aim for 100%. Just to give myself leeway when I inevitably fail to meet my own idealist expectations.


----------



## ev29

AceEmoKid said:


> Hopefully I don't overwhelm myself. Usually I make lists 10 times larger than the above, but I write them only to take pleasure in enumerating tasks rather than completing them.


I do this too... anyway let's see how I go this time. Last time I posted here I didn't do anything that I said I would.

Tomorrow:

- Wake up early and run, eat breakfast, shower
- Clean room
- Finish report and other stupid summary stuff that's due on Friday (guess I'll have to do this one then..)
- Read
- Eat healthy
- Drink plenty of water
- Download the lectures I need to catch up on
- Stop being so miserable..


----------



## AceEmoKid

ev29 said:


> I do this too... anyway let's see how I go this time. Last time I posted here I didn't do anything that I said I would.
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> - Wake up early and run, eat breakfast, shower
> - Clean room
> - Finish report and other stupid summary stuff that's due on Friday (guess I'll have to do this one then..)
> - Read
> - Eat healthy
> - Drink plenty of water
> - Download the lectures I need to catch up on
> - Stop being so miserable..


I hope you get some of your tasks done.  And telling yourself to "stop being so miserable" is probably not the most effective way to go about it. It sounds like just an excuse to chastise yourself rather than give yourself actual means of achieving the task. Try rephrasing it to something like, "Be more positive" or "try to be more optimistic," and tackle the root of your misery if you can. If it's too large a task, or you don't feel like dealing with its causes, instead focus on treating yourself, maybe with some relaxation time or a special snack. It might make you feel better. :squeeze Good luck.


----------



## MEC

Today after work I intend to:

- My medication is being altered slightly so need to drop off / pick up my new one.
- Put away clothes that have been hanging to dry
- Write message to email Pen Pal
- Hopefully order chocolate and reply to email (this person wasn't necessarily looking for Pen Pals, but rather to exchange chocolate, which I think is a really great idea!)
- Print out benefit payout receipt for last two chiropractor appointments
- Fill out online report for Apartment Mystery Shopping Assignment


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> For tomorrow:
> 
> - Turn in outline and explain tardiness to professor. *we weren't required to turn them in after all.*
> - Type up 1 page of notes for Philosophy. *about 75% through that currently.*
> - Study for midterm and practice essay question. *studied a bit. will be more thorough tomorrow, the hours leading up to the actual exam.*
> - Finish Film readings. _can be saved for another day._
> - Go to animation lab and work on roughs for 2 hours. *i only had a little more than an hour of free time, but i still got quite a bit done.*
> - Do 1st of 3 pages figure drawing. *can be saved for the weekend. i have tasks of greater precedence to tackle.*
> 
> Hopefully I don't overwhelm myself. Usually I make lists 10 times larger than the above, but I write them only to take pleasure in enumerating tasks rather than completing them. But this time I am going to complete at least 4 out of 6 of the above. Or maybe I should aim for 100%. Just to give myself leeway when I inevitably fail to meet my own idealist expectations.


Didn't get all the tasks done as I had hoped, but I did complete other, perhaps greater tasks that I had not listed.

For tomorrow:
- Work on roughs in animation lab and shoot some pencil tests.
- Finish writing and print philosophy notes.
- Study for philosophy midterm.
- Inquire about possible mall hang-out for Friday with Steve and Anthony (yay).
- Catch up on film readings or figure draw if time is available to spare.
- Actually designate time to go on skype.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> I do this too... anyway let's see how I go this time. Last time I posted here I didn't do anything that I said I would.
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> - Wake up early and run, eat breakfast, shower *woke up early but it was raining so I convinced myself to go back to sleep :/ woke up later and sort of had breakfast.. having my shower later tonight. no run..*
> - Clean room *done! and it looks really nice *
> - Finish report and other stupid summary stuff that's due on Friday (guess I'll have to do this one then..) *starting this now... i hate it so much*
> - Read *yep*
> - Eat healthy *i had an apple and sandwich.. and a multivitamin tablet haha*
> - Drink plenty of water *yep*
> - Download the lectures I need to catch up on *not yet..*
> - Stop being so miserable..  *well i wouldn't say I'm miserable anymore.. but not exactly happy either. on the mend hopefully
> 
> also did my washing.. though I still need to hang that out*





AceEmoKid said:


> I hope you get some of your tasks done.  And telling yourself to "stop being so miserable" is probably not the most effective way to go about it. It sounds like just an excuse to chastise yourself rather than give yourself actual means of achieving the task. Try rephrasing it to something like, "Be more positive" or "try to be more optimistic," and tackle the root of your misery if you can. If it's too large a task, or you don't feel like dealing with its causes, instead focus on treating yourself, maybe with some relaxation time or a special snack. It might make you feel better. :squeeze Good luck.


Thanks, it really helps to hear some encouragement  I did relax.. I think that's my problem is being too good at "treating myself" actually.. it means I've become really lazy and never do any work. Hope you get your stuff done too 

End of today:

- Hang out washing
- Submit assignments, finish report
{edit} submitted two, one (plus report) to go  {edit}
- Download lectures
- Shower, read before bed

Tomorrow:

- GO TO UNI in the morning.. submit another booklet thingy
- Get home and have (a healthy) lunch, put desk into my new "study room" since my sister's left
- watch a couple (or more) of lectures and make notes
- relax, maybe watch a movie/read


----------



## MEC

*Wednesday Night Results*



MEC said:


> - My medication is being altered slightly so need to drop off / pick up my new one. :yes
> - Put away clothes that have been hanging to dry :yes
> - Write message to email Pen Pal :yes
> - Hopefully order chocolate and reply to email (this person wasn't necessarily looking for Pen Pals, but rather to exchange chocolate, which I think is a really great idea!) :no
> - Print out benefit payout receipt for last two chiropractor appointments :no
> - Fill out online report for Apartment Mystery Shopping Assignment :yes


I also did one load of laundry and hung it to dry. An ok night I guess, but once again I went to bed too late and am super tired this morning. I am feeling very disorganized right now. I think I need to write like a master list or something of everything I want or need to do no matter what size of a task it is and then just work my way through it, trying to do a certain number every day.

I think that will be my intention for tonight is to write (or at least start) a master list of all the things I want to do.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> End of today:
> 
> - Hang out washing *yep*
> - Submit assignments, finish report *one assignment almost done and my report is almost done*
> - Download lectures *no*
> - Shower, read before bed *no.. had family stuff that I probably should have remembered when I wrote this list*


Today is in progress.. btw sorry for spamming this thread, it's helping that's all :b


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> - GO TO UNI in the morning.. submit another booklet thingy *yes.. didn't need to*
> - Get home and have (a healthy) lunch, put desk into my new "study room" since my sister's left *yes*
> - watch a couple (or more) of lectures and make notes *no*
> - relax, maybe watch a movie/read *did assignments instead.. still going. just when I think I'm doing okay. it's taken me 5 hours to write about 600 words of total bull****, cry a few times and ruin my boyfriend's day:fall*


Tomorrow:

- Read
- Finish report
- Eat/drink healthy
- Download lectures & start a couple
- Make study plan for following week
- Exercise
- Rest


----------



## AceEmoKid

For tomorrow:
- wake up on time at 9:30am.
- go to the animation lab and grab some animation paper.
- pack necessary items for the weekend.
- work on figure drawing and portrait homework (at least 1 page).
- burn CDs.
- rhetorical arts outline and final speech paper.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> - Read *no*
> - Finish report *no*
> - Eat/drink healthy *not really*
> - Download lectures & start a couple *no*
> - Make study plan for following week *no*
> - Exercise *no*
> - Rest *tried*


Tomorrow:
- 6:30 Run. I don't care how bad I feel in the morning. I don't care if it kills me I will get out the door and run.
- Report. I'll finish before 2pm. Maybe I'll even aim for 1pm. If I start at 8 that gives me 6 hours. I know I can finish it well within this time if I stop avoiding it and just do it. 
- Study plan.
- Eat/drink healthy.
- Bring in washing, tidy room.


----------



## jook

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - 6:30 Run. I don't care how bad I feel in the morning. I don't care if it kills me I will get out the door and run.


 Now THAT's motivation, lol. Hi *EV29*. I hope you got out the door for your run and I definitely hope it didn't kill ya. :b

I have been having a difficult time due to the big D. But I'm gonna set some goals today and try to accomplish them.

Today I intend to:

-clean my car out
-wash car
-get wheel covers
-figure out what phone I want 
-order or go purchase phone


----------



## CubeGlow

-eat. 
-cut grass .
-watch real madrid vs malaga. 
-after that random stuff lol


----------



## jook

jook said:


> I have been having a difficult time due to the big D. But I'm gonna set some goals today and try to accomplish them.
> 
> Today I intend to:
> 
> :yes-clean my car out
> :no-wash car
> :no-get wheel covers
> :blank-figure out what phone I want did do some research
> :no-order or go purchase phone


 Woo Hoo! I am happy to do just one thing on my list today. It's been difficult lately to do much of anything. Will try to get to some of the other stuff tomorrow.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - 6:30 Run. I don't care how bad I feel in the morning. I don't care if it kills me I will get out the door and run. *YES*
> - Report. I'll finish before 2pm. Maybe I'll even aim for 1pm. If I start at 8 that gives me 6 hours. I know I can finish it well within this time if I stop avoiding it and just do it. *YES .. didn't finish before 2.. but.. let's not get into that :b*
> - Study plan. *no*
> - Eat/drink healthy. *somewhat*
> - Bring in washing, tidy room. *no*





jook said:


> Now THAT's motivation, lol. Hi *EV29*. I hope you got out the door for your run and I definitely hope it didn't kill ya. :b


 Whatever it takes 

Tomorrow:
- Run
- Eat/drink healthy
- Study plan
- Download lectures
- Tidy room/do washing
- Make notes
- Practice drug calculations
- Read article for presentation & think


----------



## jook

Today I intend to:

-go to store for wheel covers
-keep working on getting a new cell phone
-vacuum car
-season fish for dinner
-cook dinner (and eat it too)
-do ab exercises


----------



## Brisby

Today I'm hoping to:

- Not spend any money online (I'm kinda addicted to online shopping lately)
- Deposit a check into my bank account that's been sitting on my table for awhile
- Do the dishes
- Organize my living room
- vacuum
- Buy a quart of oil and put it in my car

We'll see how this goes

**Forgot to add pay a couple of bills 

It's 4:10 p.m. now and I still haven't done anything but not spend money.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> For tomorrow:
> - wake up on time at 9:30am. *yes.*
> - go to the animation lab and grab some animation paper. *no.*
> - pack necessary items for the weekend. *yes.*
> - work on figure drawing and portrait homework (at least 1 page). *eh. did a little.*
> - burn CDs. *burned one. a prototype. decided to burn the rest later, after i tweak some songs. also, i need more blank cds anyway.*
> - rhetorical arts outline and final speech paper. *haha. no. will do tonight.*


for what remains of today:
- be primarily positive in both mind and behaviour.
- pack.
- finish RA outline and paper. Print.
- finish portrait homework.
- sharpen pencils.
- work on short film. especially the corrections (now that i'm bringing my light box from home, it should be much easier to work on my film without the excuse, "oh, the animation building is too far," or, "it's too late at night to go out.")


----------



## Peyote

My plan for today is to work on my tattoo design, so I can finish it ASAP.


----------



## Brisby

Brisby said:


> Today I'm hoping to:
> 
> - Not spend any money online (I'm kinda addicted to online shopping lately)
> - Deposit a check into my bank account that's been sitting on my table for awhile
> - Do the dishes
> - Organize my living room
> - vacuum
> - Buy a quart of oil and put it in my car
> 
> We'll see how this goes
> 
> **Forgot to add pay a couple of bills
> 
> It's 4:10 p.m. now and I still haven't done anything but not spend money.


Well, I did the first three things and paid one bill, but then realized that my car is leaking oil so now I have to make an appointment to get it fixed! :no


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Run *no.. but I feel well rested and I tried a little yoga instead which felt surprisingly awesome haha*
> - Eat/drink healthy *yes! (so far..)*
> - Study plan *yes, but maybe I need more detail, I'll do that later*
> - Download lectures *yes*
> - Tidy room/do washing *yes, just need to fold clothes/bring in the rest of it*
> - Make notes *no*
> - Practice drug calculations *no*
> - Read article for presentation & think *i sort of read a couple of sentences and then got distracted :/*


I need to make a list for tonight to get myself back on track:
- Find mp3 player's charger and charge it.. put new music on *yes.. no*
- Fold clothes *yes*
- Plan what I'll study each day this week *no*
- Shower *yes*
- 6:30-7:30 start pharmacology notes *no*
- Read more about yoga poses :b *a little*
- Watch ER  *decided not to*
- Bed at 10:30 *going to bed to read now*

Tomorrow:
- 6/7 run
- Shower & stretch, breakfast
- 9-3 spend a couple of hours studying each unit, try to work solidly and get as much done as I can
- Read article for presentation
- Put new music on mp3 player
- Plan holiday
- Eat/drink healthy *-- noticing a difference already *
- Anything else productive that I think of


----------



## jook

jook said:


> :yes-go to store for wheel covers
> :yes-keep working on getting a new cell phone
> :no-vacuum car
> :yes-season fish for dinner
> :yes-cook dinner (and eat it too)
> :no-do ab exercises


 Today I intend to:

-call agency to see if I'm cleared to work
-purchase a cell phone
-put wheel covers on car
-do ab exercises


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> for what remains of today:
> - be primarily positive in both mind and behaviour. *i don't remember. probably not.*
> - pack. *yes. had to.*
> - finish RA outline and paper. Print. *yes. got feedback on it today and i have to reprint it due to some inane formatting issues.*
> - finish portrait homework. *yes.*
> - sharpen pencils. *no. doesn't matter. my sharpner is ****ty anyway.*
> - work on short film. especially the corrections (now that i'm bringing my light box from home, it should be much easier to work on my film without the excuse, "oh, the animation building is too far," or, "it's too late at night to go out.") *did a bit of corrections and one short, rough sequence.*


sunday is fuzzy in my mind already. not sure if i accurately checked off that list.

tomorrow:
- work on short film and shoot pencil tests. review with professor.
- philosophy reading and essay.
- catch up on film readings.
- portrait homework. this time try harder for a better grade.
- re print essay and outline with proper formatting.

i don't know what else. i guess that's it. my life feels so empty even though it has some moderate amount of tasks. but i just go through the motions without actually emoting or seeing its purpose. everything is so futile.


----------



## jook

AceEmoKid said:


> my life feels so empty even though it has some moderate amount of tasks. but i just go through the motions without actually emoting or seeing its purpose. everything is so futile.


 Hi *ACEEMOKID*. I go through periods where I can really relate to this feeling of futility, uselessness and emptiness. Right now is one of those times and it has been lingering for the last month and a half. It usually passes but it's a hellish place to be in. I hope you don't always feel that way and it's just a passing phase.



jook said:


> :
> 
> :yes-call agency to see if I'm cleared to work
> :no-purchase a cell phone
> :yes-put wheel covers on car
> :no-do ab exercises


 I'm chugging along at a slow place but still chugging.

Today I intend to:

-get my carcass out of bed and down the stairs! (when I'm downstairs I'm much more able to get cranking instead of vegging)


----------



## MEC

Today after work I intend to:

- clean bathroom mirror and wipe counter
- do one load of laundry
- vacuum

I hope to do these right after I get home from work so then they are done and I can just relax for the rest of the night, either watch some YouTube videos, read (either a book or some of the blogs I follow online), or see if I need to reply to any Pen Pal emails / messages.

Hi *jook*! Nice to see you back posting. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ev29

AceEmoKid said:


> i don't know what else. i guess that's it. my life feels so empty even though it has some moderate amount of tasks. but i just go through the motions without actually emoting or seeing its purpose. everything is so futile.


Hey, your life isn't empty, even though you feel like it is at the moment :hug take the advice you gave me, find some time to relax/do something you enjoy too 



ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - 6/7 run :yes*.. at 8:30 though. but it was really hard this morning and I did it!*
> - Shower & stretch, breakfast :yes
> - 9-3 spend a couple of hours studying each unit, try to work solidly and get as much done as I can *Yes I started out really well!! and then something put me in a bad mood and I lost track of everything and gave up for the day *
> - Read article for presentation :no
> - Put new music on mp3 player :no
> - Plan holiday :no
> - Eat/drink healthy :yes *until I got a bit enthusiastic with the chocolate tonight, I did really well*
> - Anything else productive that I think of *:yes Started practicing Finnish again!*


Today (edited since I colossally failed to get up early this morning):
1. Start pathology assignment - 30mins
2. Read article for presentation & do a rough draft of 1pg paper - 30mins
3. Finish revising week 1 lectures - 4hrs
4. Start revising week 2 lectures - as much as I can
5. Practice drug calculations - if I have time
- Eat/drink healthy
- Practice Finnish
- Yoga


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Today (edited since I colossally failed to get up early this morning):
> 1. Start pathology assignment - 30mins :yes
> 2. Read article for presentation & do a rough draft of 1pg paper - 30mins :yes & :no
> 3. Finish revising week 1 lectures - 4hrs *:yes took me all day though*
> 4. Start revising week 2 lectures - as much as I can :no
> 5. Practice drug calculations - if I have time :no
> - Eat/drink healthy *pretty much*
> - Practice Finnish *:yes*
> - Yoga :yes


Tomorrow:
1. 7am Run, stretch, shower, breakfast
2. 8am Make a rough draft of 1pg paper - 30mins
3. Revise week 2 lectures - 6hrs
4. 3pm - break - then start revising week 3 lectures
5. 9:30 get ready for bed
- Eat/drink healthy
- Practice Finnish

Edit:  today has gone downhill again. I don't know if I'm pushing myself too much or what. I've only done 2 lectures out of the 12 I planned to get done today. I have 5h40mins until 10:30, I'm going to push myself really hard and study until then. Hope I can give this a big fat yes at the end of the day.

Edit2: Except for 8:30-9:30 when I just remembered Survivor is on tv... thanks MEC haha


----------



## MEC

*Wednesday*



MEC said:


> - clean bathroom mirror and wipe counter :yes
> - do one load of laundry :yes
> - vacuum :yes


Woohoo!! Got them all done!! :yay

I read on a blog I follow (can't remember which one now) that in order to actually get things done what seemed to work for this person was before going home decide on three things to get done that night and then do them as soon as you get home. I thought I'd give it a try and I don't know how much I can actually take away from it since it was only one day but it worked pretty well. After I got home from work I had a quick snack, went on the computer for about 10 minutes while I ate the snack and then got going doing what I wanted to get done. I usually sit on the computer for awhile first and then I get lazy and don't get done all (or any in some cases) that I want to for the night. Think I will give it another try tonight with the goal being to have them all done by the end of Survivor! 

Tonight after work I intend to:

- Unload dishwasher (re-load and run if necessary)
- Wash dishes
- Dust


----------



## P1e2

Today I accomplished putting gas in my car, went to dental appointment, washed a load of clothes, walked my dog and ate a good dinner.
Now only ten million things left, namely unpacking a few rooms in my house. There is always tomorrow and this weekend and next weekend and ....


----------



## MEC

*Wednesday Night Results & Thursday Intentions*



MEC said:


> Tonight after work I intend to:
> 
> - Unload dishwasher (re-load and run if necessary) :yes
> - Wash dishes :yes
> - Dust :yes


 Got them all done again! Not before the end of Survivor but that's okay. I also put away the clothes I washed yesterday that were hanging to dry. Let's try 3 more tasks . . .

Tonight after work I intend to:

- Write down receipt totals and update spreadsheet with numbers from the last few days
- One load of laundry
- Start the next book I want to read


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> 1. 7am Run, stretch, shower, breakfast :yes
> 2. 8am Make a rough draft of 1pg paper - 30mins :yes *although my computer was being a pain so it took me a bit longer*
> 3. Revise week 2 lectures - 6hrs *got through as much as I could, could have done more if I hadn't messed around in the middle of the day*
> 4. 3pm - break - then start revising week 3 lectures :no
> 5. 9:30 get ready for bed :blank
> - Eat/drink healthy *kinda*
> - Practice Finnish :yes
> 
> Edit:  today has gone downhill again. I don't know if I'm pushing myself too much or what. I've only done 2 lectures out of the 12 I planned to get done today. I have 5h40mins until 10:30, I'm going to push myself really hard and study until then. Hope I can give this a big yes at the end of the day. :yes
> 
> Edit2: Except for 8:30-9:30 when I just remembered Survivor is on tv... thanks MEC haha


Tomorrow:
1. 7am Yoga, shower, breakfast
2. 8am Work on path assignment (1h)
3. 1pg paper (1h)
4. Revise week 2 and 3 lectures
- Eat a banana, drink 3 bottles of water

Time for bed.


----------



## Junimoon11

:blank go to school
:yes go to an after school cooking club 
 go home and prolly watch some netflix
:clap go to ballet class
 Go to walgreens and get some shmack


----------



## Tayloworld

Wells ahhh...
First step-keep on sitting here I silence
Second step-hurry to get lunch without having anything bad a happen 
Step three-eat happily and graciously in the hall 
Step four-try to talk to both my bf and my friends at the same time DO NOT FAIL AT THIS and DO NOT GET STRESSED 
Step four-do all the rest of the days **** and hopefully be happy 
Step five-cook after school DO NOT FAIL, eat in pleasure because you will probably be hungry by this time 
Step six-go home and do the rest of the **** 
Step seven- YOU SURVIVED


----------



## AceEmoKid

I didn't get anything done today that I wanted done. I really screwed up my work schedule. For tomorrow (or today, technically):

- wake up at 9am. practice speech a few times in case i am selected to present.
- attend rhetorical arts class.
- pick up extra paper at animation lab and shoot pencil tests of progress.
- eat. either salad or a fruit smoothie. 
- check housing appointment time, and attend appointment whenever it is.
- work on film for 3+ hours. at least make up for last week's rough sequences and begin making up this week's.
- personal art project (i don't do enough of these anymore. sigh).
- catch up on film readings.
- call mum.



Tayloworld said:


> Wells ahhh...
> First step-keep on sitting here I silence
> Second step-hurry to get lunch without having anything bad a happen
> Step three-eat happily and graciously in the hall
> Step four-try to talk to both my bf and my friends at the same time DO NOT FAIL AT THIS and DO NOT GET STRESSED
> Step four-do all the rest of the days **** and hopefully be happy
> Step five-cook after school DO NOT FAIL, eat in pleasure because you will probably be hungry by this time
> Step six-go home and do the rest of the ****
> Step seven- YOU SURVIVED


Welcome to this forum, good luck on reaching you goals, and I love your enthusiasm. :lol


----------



## MEC

*Thursday Results*



MEC said:


> - Write down receipt totals and update spreadsheet with numbers from the last few days :yes
> - One load of laundry :yes
> - Start the next book I want to read :yes


Not a bad night overall. I am trying counseling again so I had an appointment for that in the afternoon. It went pretty good and I am hopeful I will be able to stick with it this time. I also went to a Info Session on Sleep Hygiene put on through the Mental Health Clinic (I went to one last week on anxiety). Both didn't really contain any new tips that I hadn't heard before, but we did get some handouts and a CD each time with some visualization exercises, etc. on them so that was good.

Not sure what my intentions will be for this weekend, but I will post them later when I think of them.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> 1. 7am Yoga, shower, breakfast *no  woke up at 7, went back to sleep, ignored my alarm and finally got up at 9.*
> 2. 8am Work on path assignment (1h) *no, realised I need to go through more of the lectures to be able to understand this*
> 3. 1pg paper (1h) *no*
> 4. Revise week 2 and 3 lectures *getting there... although I didn't do very well today and got distracted easily and also had a few moments of despair*
> - Eat a banana, drink 3 bottles of water *nope.. didn't eat very healthy either :/*
> *Despite my pretty crap performance today I still feel pretty satisfied because I managed to push myself tonight and get a decent chunk of pharmacology done.*


Tomorrow:
- run
- finish revising pharm
- complete drug q's (non-calc)
- listen to remaining path lectures
- choose title, hypothesis & layout of paper
- draft assignment
- drink plenty of water, eat breakfast, stay healthy. eat an apple!
- 4pm skype with sister
- stay determined, stay positive! there is plenty of time, don't stress.
- hopefully watch lost with bf

Bed time :yawn


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> I didn't get anything done today that I wanted done. I really screwed up my work schedule. For tomorrow (or today, technically):
> 
> - wake up at 9am. practice speech a few times in case i am selected to present. *i practiced, but was not selected.*
> - attend rhetorical arts class. *yes.*
> - pick up extra paper at animation lab and shoot pencil tests of progress. *yes.*
> - eat. either salad or a fruit smoothie. *salad.*
> - check housing appointment time, and attend appointment whenever it is. *still unsure what the hell is going on with this.*
> - work on film for 3+ hours. at least make up for last week's rough sequences and begin making up this week's. *no. i'm very behind now.*
> - personal art project (i don't do enough of these anymore. sigh). *no.*
> - catch up on film readings. *no.*
> - call mum. *honestly forgot about this. oh well.*


I was doing well the first half of that day, but it quickly went downhill with my faltering motivation. I was running on fumes, after all.

Today:
- don't think. do.
- work on short film for at least 3 hours. 
- portrait homework.
- eat at least one meal. 
- recreational reading if i feel like it.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - run :no
> - finish revising pharm :yes
> - complete drug q's (non-calc) :no *i did one. out of 50.*
> - listen to remaining path lectures :yes
> - choose title, hypothesis & layout of paper :no
> - draft assignment :no
> - drink plenty of water, eat breakfast, stay healthy. eat an apple! *yes until last night*
> - 4pm skype with sister *yes but not exactly an achievement that i did this*
> - stay determined, stay positive! there is plenty of time, don't stress. *yes until night*
> - hopefully watch lost with bf *yes.*


Today:
- 1pg paper
- Calculations
- Assignment
- Water


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Today:
> - 1pg paper :no
> - Calculations :yes *still need to do more but essentially am done since I've learned how to do them all*
> - Assignment *a little*
> - Water :no


Taking the rest of the night off. Not getting anything done.

Tomorrow:
- Run
- Uni->Home
- 1PG PAPER
- ASSIGNMENT


----------



## AceEmoKid

I didn't do anything I was supposed to the past couple days. But I'm going to try to reach my goals this time. I will just make them simpler.

-Wake up on time at 8:50am.
-Go to animation class, making sure to have all appropriate materials.
-Print an extra copy of speech outline and practice.
-Eat lunch.
-Go to art of cinema class, making sure to bring notebook.
-Eat dinner.
-Read assigned sections for philosophy class.
-Work on animation film if time available.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Taking the rest of the night off. Not getting anything done.
> 
> Tomorrow:
> - Run :no
> - Uni :yes
> - 1PG PAPER :yes
> - ASSIGNMENT :yes


Only took me an extra day. And that was painful. The sad thing is that paper was only a draft submission so it's not over, I still have to go through it all again.

So tired :yawn

Tomorrow:
- Practice calculations!!!
- Study pharm
- Stay healthy
That's all I can think of for now... study study study.

*Edit:*
- So far, I have wasted half the day watching random youtube videos :/
- Getting back on track:
-- Get off SAS and youtube
-- Check who's in my seminar group
-- Finish calcs by 3:30, check answers
-- Write in my diary to organise/plan when I will study for next week's exam, the exam the week after that, when I'll work on my final paper, my next path assignment, and my presentation, so that I'm prepared for when everything gets really busy!!!!
-- Take a break
-- Tidy room etc.
-- Do some pharm notes. Or something else productive to do with uni.


----------



## Monsteresque

Liking this idea _very_ much!

It's 02:06 AM, but I plan on:

- Calling the woman who works for the apartment company I am hoping to rent from (Ugh, phone phobia - just started tackling this last week. Have used the phone over five times since then. Prior to that I haven't used the phone since I was a child, over ten years ago!)
- Finish packing for the move
- Attempt to remain under control of my anxiety, or at least view the situation realistically, rather than negatively, while girlfriends brother is visiting (That's going to be hard, but curious to see how I manage after I accomplished my phone phobia goals - Will my anxiety be lessened?) 
- Move back to my parents house for the next few days (if possible. May have to postpone until tomorrow depending on the circumstances)

Sorry for elaborating way too much! I've had too much coffee within the last hour and it's making me my version of "chatty".

Good luck everyone! I know you can do it!


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> I didn't do anything I was supposed to the past couple days. But I'm going to try to reach my goals this time. I will just make them simpler.
> 
> -Wake up on time at 8:50am. *yes.*
> -Go to animation class, making sure to have all appropriate materials. *yes.*
> -Print an extra copy of speech outline and practice. *i printed it, but did not practice yet.*
> -Eat lunch. *yes.*
> -Go to art of cinema class, making sure to bring notebook. *yes.*
> -Eat dinner. *yes.*
> -Read assigned sections for philosophy class. *not yet.*
> -Work on animation film if time available. *i worked on it enough in class.*


tomorrow:
- wake up at 9am to practice speech.
- attend rhetorical arts class and deliver speech if called.
- work on animation either at lab or in room.
- read a bit.
- eat lunch.
- attend art class with the appropriate materials plus late homework.
- philosophy readings.
- eat dinner.
- film readings.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> *Edit:*
> - So far, I have wasted half the day watching random youtube videos :/
> - Getting back on track:
> -- Get off SAS and youtube :|
> -- Check who's in my seminar group *yep*
> -- Finish calcs by 3:30, check answers *yes..*
> -- Write in my diary to organise/plan when I will study for next week's exam, the exam the week after that, when I'll work on my final paper, my next path assignment, and my presentation, so that I'm prepared for when everything gets really busy!!!! *yes..... realised that I'm not doing enough study if I'm going to survive *
> -- Take a break *yes. well done me*
> -- Tidy room etc. :no
> -- Do some pharm notes. Or something else productive to do with uni. :no


Don't know if I should just go to sleep now or do some more study for my test tomorrow. I feel prepared but I'm also stressing.. :/

Tomorrow:
- Test
- Lectures
- Home
- Tidy room
- Study for exam next week + watch lectures

I hate feeling so stressed all the time  Even relaxing doesn't help because after I relax I start feeling guilty and stressed all over again.

Think I'll do a quick review now and then sleep and do some revision in the morning before I leave. Wish me luck for my test! :sigh


----------



## VinBZ

Going to get this essay done tonight. I can do it!


----------



## Citrine

*edited*
-print out calendar and tape on door. *no*
-write down due dates and other important notes on calendar. *no*
-work through at least half of accounting assignment. *yes*
-start and work on painting. *yes*
-deposit check at bank. *no*

*....well, the trade off for not following through some of these was a little more pressing today. Tomorrow fo sho....

Hope everyone else had more success. *


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> tomorrow:
> - wake up at 9am to practice speech. *no.*
> - attend rhetorical arts class and deliver speech if called. *no.*
> - work on animation either at lab or in room. *no.*
> - read a bit. *no.*
> - eat lunch. *no.*
> - attend art class with the appropriate materials plus late homework. *no.*
> - philosophy readings. *no.*
> - eat dinner. *yes.*
> - film readings. *no.*


i completely failed today. let's see if tomorrow will be better.
- wake up on time.
- attend animation class.
- eat lunch.
- philosophy reading.
- practice speech.
- eat dinner.
- attend philosophy class.
- film readings.
- sleep by at least 1am.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Test :yes
> - Lectures :yes.. is there a less happy nodding face?
> - Tidy room :no
> - Study for exam next week + watch lectures :no


Tonight + tomorrow:
- Destress. I've actually developed a twitch in my eye..:wtf hahaha
- Uni: stay until 4pm and study AT uni so maybe I can actually get some work done
- Get some work done!!!
- Home: clean room etc.
- make dinner
- more study if a miracle happens
- destress before bed.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Uni: stay until 4pm and study AT uni so maybe I can actually get some work done *stayed till 3*
> - Get some work done!!! :yes
> - Home: clean room etc. :yes
> - make dinner *didn't really need to*
> - more study if a miracle happens *no. took me a while to tidy everything and make something to eat when I got home. wasted time for a while and now it's night. and I'm tired. and the voice in my head telling me to relax is becoming more and more convincing...*
> - destress before bed. *think this is happening very soon... also gonna go to sleep early hopefully so I can catch up on some sleep and hopefully wake up well rested.*


Tomorrow:
- Run, shower, eat breakfast, put on a load of washing etc. :yes
- Start making flash cards, at the same time review up to a2 (leave for sun). Work hard :yes
- Drink 3 bottles water, eat an apple, eat healthy :yes
- Spend some time alone. Preferably outside. Without a computer or phone or music. Without any distractions, just spend some time alone being calm and mindful. :yes
- Anything else that will make me happy if I achieve it :yes
- Aiming for all nods tomorrow!!!!!! (put them there already to motivate me more)


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> i completely failed today. let's see if tomorrow will be better.
> - wake up on time. *yes.*
> - attend animation class. *yes.*
> - eat lunch. *yes.*
> - philosophy reading. *yes.*
> - practice speech. *yes.*
> - eat dinner. *yes...more or less.*
> - attend philosophy class. *yes.*
> - film readings.
> - sleep by at least 1am. *surprisingly, yes/ish. around 2am. close enough.*


today:
- wake up early to practice speech (already done).
- attend rhetorical arts class and deliver speech if selected.
- immediately return to dorm and wait for possible phone call for phone interview.
- catch up on film readings.
- eat lunch.
- work on animation and bring some extra supplied back to dorm from lab.
- work on super secret thingy.
- eat dinner.
- pack.



ev29 said:


> - Destress. I've actually developed a twitch in my eye..:wtf hahaha


Omgosh. I hope your eye twitch has gone away. I developed an involuntary eye twitch a couple times in the past that wouldn't go away for weeks. It was the most annoying thing ever. :lol


----------



## Marko3

according to the forecasts,this saturday its gonna be Mr.Sun all day long!

Ill go on my bicycle. Yeah i likem endorphins:yes
after a strenuous week at work, making 100km/60miles will be epic. Im all smiles already, so happy!


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Run, shower, eat breakfast, put on a load of washing etc. :yes
> - Start making flash cards, at the same time review up to a2 (leave for sun). Work hard :yes
> - Drink 3 bottles water, eat an apple, eat healthy :yes
> - Spend some time alone. Preferably outside. Without a computer or phone or music. Without any distractions, just spend some time alone being calm and mindful. :yes
> - Anything else that will make me happy if I achieve it :yes
> - Aiming for all nods tomorrow!!!!!! (put them there already to motivate me more)


I did it! It wasn't perfect but good enough 

Tomorrow:
- Run, shower, breakfast, fold washing
- Review what I studied today
- a2 lectures
- Sailing
- Review when I get home

@AceEmoKid haha I think it's pretty much gone now, occasionally it comes back but only for a second and then it stops :b btw good luck for your speech! I have to give a couple at some point and it's encouraging to see you're dealing with one so well


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> today:
> - wake up early to practice speech (already done). *yes.*
> - attend rhetorical arts class and deliver speech if selected. *i attended but was not selected.*
> - immediately return to dorm and wait for possible phone call for phone interview. *yes, but i discovered that the interview is actually scheduled for wednesday.*
> - catch up on film readings. *no.*
> - eat lunch. *yes.*
> - work on animation and bring some extra supplied back to dorm from lab. *yes.*
> - work on super secret thingy. *yes. started and finished within a few hours.  turned out pretty okay.*
> - eat dinner. *yes.*
> - pack. *i did it this morning rather than the night before.*


for the rest of today:
- sketch homework.
- film readings.
- check up on assignments.
- eat dinner.
- recreational reading (optional).
- sleep by at least 2am.



ev29 said:


> @AceEmoKid haha I think it's pretty much gone now, occasionally it comes back but only for a second and then it stops :b btw good luck for your speech! I have to give a couple at some point and it's encouraging to see you're dealing with one so well


ah, that's good. hope it goes away completely soon. and thanks for the luck. i actually didn't end up getting selected, and i received a bit of bad news from my professor that my previous absences would automatically lower the speech's grade to a B. i'm probably going to perform it on monday or wednesday. good luck with your speeches as well.


----------



## slyfox

Go walking outside. Not much in the mood but hope forcing myself will help with my depression/anxiety. Leaving soon hopefully.

Do some house cleaning

Do some world of warcraft raids with my girlfriend. I get nervous with a lot of online stuff with groups

Not taking any naps until at least 10 pm because all I do is sleep lately.

As a bonus do a little stone carving. Things are still a mess and I don't have much room to work so not sure if this will happen. I haven't done any since January tho so I'll give it a try.

That's the plan so far for the day


----------



## Canucklehead

My day:

- Work out
- Fix my boss's laptop
- Tidy up a bit
- Do a small grocery shopping


----------



## theghost0991

Got to request a w2....

Hold on guys....


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Run, shower, breakfast, fold washing :no
> - Review what I studied today :no
> - a2 lectures :no
> - Sailing :yes
> - Review when I get home :no
> 
> *Oh dear. In my defense sailing really did take up most of the day and I was pretty tired by the end of it. And it was definitely worth missing studying that night for what I did instead *





AceEmoKid said:


> ah, that's good. hope it goes away completely soon. and thanks for the luck. i actually didn't end up getting selected, and i received a bit of bad news from my professor that my previous absences would automatically lower the speech's grade to a B. i'm probably going to perform it on monday or wednesday. good luck with your speeches as well.


Aw that sucks.. oh well I wouldn't worry too much about your grade, if I were you I'd just be really proud of myself that I'm doing it  And thanks, they're still a month or two away so I have some time but I still hate the fact they're getting closer every day haha.

Today:
- Already missed this mornings lectures :/
- Study a2's and review everything
- Tidy room/fold washing
- Ugh just sat here for like 10mins staring into space trying to think of something else. I'm not in the mood for making a list today. Just try and be productive and take care of yourself.


----------



## slyfox

> Go walking outside. Not much in the mood but hope forcing myself will help with my depression/anxiety. Leaving soon hopefully. *I did over an hour. Had a pretty good time*
> 
> Do some house cleaning *I picked up a few things but not much*
> 
> Do some world of warcraft raids with my girlfriend. I get nervous with a lot of online stuff with groups *I didn't do this one because got too tired. Owe her some tomorrow
> *
> Not taking any naps until at least 10 pm because all I do is sleep lately. *I failed this one by about 5 hours. The meds I'm on seem to be really making me tired *
> 
> As a bonus do a little stone carving. Things are still a mess and I don't have much room to work so not sure if this will happen. I haven't done any since January tho so I'll give it a try. *I failed this one too because I went to bed. I did collect a lot of stones while walking but most were only big enough for pendants*
> 
> That's the plan so far for the day


Today

- Go to a meeting related to my insurance. Nervous on this one because it is a group meeting 
- do raids with girlfriend before server resets
-do some cleaning
- walk
- stone carving


----------



## fineline

not go to sleep until many hours from now. hopefully never.

eat healthy today and as little as possible.

drink less coffee and more healthy fruit juice.

make my back pain go away!

take my pills at the right time


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Today:
> - Study a2's and review everything *I did my best.. didn't get through everything though*
> - Tidy room/fold washing :no


Tomorrow:
- Print copy of paper for tutorial in the morning
- Go to early lecture + tutorial, study in break, attend last lectures
- Home & study for exam on wed

Uni is taking over my life.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Go to a meeting related to my insurance. Nervous on this one because it is a group meeting  *There were a lot of people but I managed. Did see someone I recognized and who sat next to me. Not sure if they recognized me(only recognized them from a store I go to) but I was nervous anyway. I stayed to the end so it was a success.*
> 
> - do raids with girlfriend before server resets *Did a raid with her. The group wiped a ton. Wasn't feeling great so only did the one.*
> 
> -do some cleaning *Didn't do*
> 
> - walk *Walked over a half hour*
> 
> - stone carving *Didn't do again*


Today

- Go to bank
- Pay bills I've been putting off
- Call about an issue related to insurance
- do some cleaning in my car
- do some house cleaning
- walk


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Print copy of paper for tutorial in the morning *stupid printer was being a pain but I got it done eventually - although it made me miss my early lecture*
> - Go to early lecture :no + tutorial, study in break, attend last lectures :yes
> - Home & study for exam on wed :yes


Tomorrow:
- Wake up early, have a decent breakfast before exam + get stuff ready 
- Lectures etc
- Home, have a break, start doing final 1pp, start studying for next exam.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Go to bank *Did go to a bank to pay the rent but I meant to make a deposit at my own bank for this goal*
> - Pay bills I've been putting off *Only paid the rent*
> - Call about an issue related to insurance *I did this but no one answered so I could only leave a voice mail*
> - do some cleaning in my car *Nope*
> - do some house cleaning *Did very little*
> - walk *Walked over an hour but that was because I was rock collecting. My back hurt really bad. Might have to give up rock collecting or use a long handled scoop so I don't have to bend over. I tried bending with my legs but it didn't seem to help.*


Third day in a row that I didn't complete all of my tasks...

For Today

- walk
- make deposit at bank
- pay bills
- go grocery shopping
- clean house
- clean car
- do some stone carving
- don't drink soda

Back is still a little sore so don't know how this will go. I'm hoping that the walking will will help my back by losing weight or strengthening it.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Wake up early, have a decent breakfast before exam + get stuff ready :yes
> - Lectures etc :yes
> - Home, have a break, :yes start doing final 1pp, start studying for next exam.:no
> 
> *That was such a long day :yawn*


Tomorrow:
- Catch up on lectures/study/1pp
- Print stuff for class in the afternoon + attend
- Home, study

_Edit_ (for this afternoon/night):
- Watch 1 ep ER
- Tidy room
- Make study plan for next exam
- Study...
- Get ready for bed, get stuff ready uni and for a run tomorrow morning!


----------



## SummerRae

-Eat
-Take care of dogs
-Try to sleep
-Maybe shower


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> For Today
> 
> - walk *Did over an hour. At least this daily goal I've been doing great at *
> - make deposit at bank *No*
> - pay bills *No*
> - go grocery shopping *Ended up going to 3 different places*
> - clean house *No*
> - clean car *No*
> - do some stone carving *No*
> - don't drink soda *Made it about 12 hours before I caved in*


For today mostly a repeat of yesterday

- walk 
- make deposit at bank 
- pay bills
- return library books
- clean house 
- clean car
- do some stone carving
- don't drink soda


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> For today mostly a repeat of yesterday
> 
> - walk *Walked over an hour inside*. *Glad I've been doing this one at least*
> - make deposit at bank *Nope*
> - pay bills *Paid credit card on phone but didn't bother with another bill*
> - return library books *Nope*
> - clean house *Did some cleaning while I walked*
> - clean car *Nope*
> - do some stone carving *Nope*
> - don't drink soda *Nope*


Today

- walk
- make bank deposit
- pay bill in person
- return library books
- clean car
- clean house
- stone carving


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Catch up on lectures/study/1pp :no
> - Print stuff for class in the afternoon + attend :yes
> - Home, study *didn't study*
> 
> _Edit_ (for this afternoon/night):
> - Watch 1 ep ER *yes.. what an achievement!! :b think I'm confusing my goals and what I'm going to do*
> - Tidy room :no
> - Make study plan for next exam :no
> - Study... :no
> - Get ready for bed, get stuff ready uni and for a run tomorrow morning! *not really.. but obviously I went to bed haha*


That was Wednesday. Yesterday I felt pretty rotten in the morning and missed all my lectures, but I went to the lab and had a really great class so that cheered me up  And today I've been feeling pretty good. Although I am pretty far behind from all the lectures I've skipped. But I feel positive and I also tidied my room today 

Tonight I don't really have any goals I'm just planning to relax a bit (it is Friday after all). And I did get some stuff done earlier  I'll try and go to bed on time... I guess that can be my goal.

Tomorrow:
- Run in the morning
- Do family thing
- Clean up desk
- Catch up on lectures
- Print practice questions
- Make some notes/study for upcoming exam
- Take dog for a walk in the afternoon
- Drink/eat healthy
- Stay positive

@SummerRae :hug


----------



## AceEmoKid

Tomorrow:
- Wake up on time and attend Rhetorical Arts.
- Return to dorm room, watch "The Shining," and take notes.
- Eat lunch (preferably finish off the mixed veggies and strawberries in the fridge).
- Finish 3 pages of anatomy copy homework.
- Ask roommate to remove her belongings from the floor. 
- Vacuum.
- Desk sanitation and dusting. 
- Read and take notes on at least one unit of film readings.
- Eat dinner.
- Read and take notes on rest of units.
- Pack.
- Sleep by at least 2am.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - walk *- walked 1 hour and 20 mins in the house*
> - make bank deposit *- no*
> - pay bill in person *- yes*
> - return library books *- found out I had more days left so decided to wait*
> - clean car *- no*
> - clean house *- tidied some while I walked. Can keep moving pretty good if you use a grabber for small floor stuff*
> - stone carving *- no*


Today

- Find my ankle weights for my mom
- Clean the house
- Clean the car
- Walk
- Do something artistic


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Find my ankle weights for my mom *- Found them*
> - Clean the house *- Cleaned some*
> - Clean the car *- no*
> - Walk *- Walked over an hour. Both in my house and at a few public places around people.*
> - Do something artistic *- no*


Today

- Clean the house 
- Clean the car
- Walk
- Do something artistic
- Actually do all of my daily goals


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Run in the morning :no
> - Do family thing :yes
> - Clean up desk :no
> - Catch up on lectures :no
> - Print practice questions :yes
> - Make some notes/study for upcoming exam :no
> - Take dog for a walk in the afternoon :no
> - Drink/eat healthy *kinda*
> - Stay positive *kinda*


Today:
- Have lunch
- Tidy up room quickly
- Tidy desk
- Study for 2 hours
- Put on some washing + fold the clean pile of clothes
- Study another 2 hours
- Drink 2 bottles of water through the day
- Study Finnish/take a break
- Study another 2 hours
- Have a longer break + dinner
- Study an hour or two
- Then rest before bed

Let's see how this goes haha.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Wake up on time and attend Rhetorical Arts. *no.*
> - Return to dorm room, watch "The Shining," and take notes. *no.*
> - Eat lunch (preferably finish off the mixed veggies and strawberries in the fridge). *no.*
> - Finish 3 pages of anatomy copy homework. *yes.*
> - Ask roommate to remove her belongings from the floor. *yes.*
> - Vacuum. *no. the vacuum rental was closed.*
> - Desk sanitation and dusting. *yes.*
> - Read and take notes on at least one unit of film readings. *yes.*
> - Eat dinner. *yes.*
> - Read and take notes on rest of units. *no.*
> - Pack. *yes.*
> - Sleep by at least 2am. *no.*


massively failed again. the failure on the first task is especially terrible. i will probably end up with a terrible grade in that class now that i'm two absences over the limit.

maybe tomorrow will be better. i will try but i can't guarantee myself anything because i'm too unstable and ****ed up.

- wake up by 11am at least.
- eat something.
- take notes and highlight on remaining film units.
- once back at dorm, watch the shining and take notes.
- eat dinner.
- begin paper proposal.
- study for film quiz.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Today:
> - Have lunch :yes
> - Tidy up room quickly :yes
> - Tidy desk :yes
> *- Also cleaned the bathroom*
> - Study for 2 hours :no
> *- I did do a quiz so that's something. But it's not relevant to my exam.*
> - Put on some washing + fold the clean pile of clothes :no
> - Study another 2 hours :no
> - Drink 2 bottles of water through the day :no
> - Study Finnish/take a break :no
> - Study another 2 hours *nope*
> - Have a longer break + dinner :yes
> - Study an hour or two :no


Urgh I'm not doing very well.

Remainder of today:
- study immune lectures
- do practice questions for the topics I've covered
- hopefully watch a movie with bf if he gets back in time
- floss
- sleep


----------



## oood

Today,
- get cat to vet!! 
- clean hermit crab tank 
- Cook food for family


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Urgh I'm not doing very well.
> 
> Remainder of today:
> - study immune lectures *did one*
> - do practice questions for the topics I've covered *ran out of time*
> - hopefully watch a movie with bf if he gets back in time :yes
> - floss :yes


Wow.... way overslept haha.

Today:
- Study Immune + Neuro lectures
- Complete the practice questions
- Make summary notes/re-revise everything
- Feel more confident that I know things by the end of the day
- Drink plenty of water
- Don't get overly-stressed 
- And floss again! Keep it up


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Clean the house *No*
> - Clean the car *No was anxious with neighbor outside*
> - Walk *Walked for over 2 hours. Some inside but mostly outside*
> - Do something artistic *No*
> - Actually do all of my daily goals *No*


Tomorrow

- Clean the house
- Clean the car 
- Walk 
- Do something artistic 
- Pay electric bill
- Car registration
- brush teeth twice, floss, and use fluoride mouthwash 
- Actually do all of my daily goals...

Feel tired a lot from the meds I'm on, but doesn't seem like an excuse for as little as I do.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Wow.... way overslept haha.
> 
> Today:
> - Study lectures *not all of them*
> - Complete the practice questions :no
> - Make summary notes/re-revise everything :no
> - Feel more confident that I know things by the end of the day :no
> - Drink plenty of water *kinda*
> - Don't get overly-stressed *not sure..*
> - And floss again! Keep it up *will go do this now*


I really did not do well today. Woke up way too late and I'm not even sure what I wasted my time doing but I certainly didn't do anything that I planned to.  Stupid exam... yep.. I'll blame that.

Tomorrow:
- Finish all lectures
- Revise everything
- Attend class
- Revise everything, again
- Sleep


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

1. Clean my cats Drinkwell fountain.
2. Read a chapter in Atlas Of The Universe Book.
3. Practice my guitar for one hour.
4. Clean computer desk
5. Study DMV test.
6. Go for a long walk in the evening.


----------



## A51XF

Well I managed to do half of them.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> 1. *Clean my cats Drinkwell fountain.*
> 2. Read a chapter in Atlas Of The Universe Book.
> 3.Practice my guitar for one hour.
> 4.* Clean computer desk*
> 5. *Study DMV test.*
> 6. Go for a long walk in the evening.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> - Clean the house -* Did a little picking up with a grabber while walked in house*
> - Clean the car
> - Walk - *Walked over an hour in the house*
> - Do something artistic
> - Pay electric bill
> - Car registration
> - brush teeth twice, floss, and use fluoride mouthwash
> - Actually do all of my daily goals...
> 
> *Had hardly any energy today. Had to force myself to walk because I didn't wanna break my routine*


Today

- Clean the house
- Clean the car 
- Walk 
- Do something artistic 
- brush teeth twice, floss, and use fluoride mouthwash 
- Actually do all of my daily goals...


----------



## AceEmoKid

Tomorrow:
- Wake up at 8:35am.
- Steam veggies and boil tea for breakfast. 
- Finish up paper proposal.
- 9:25am leave for animation class.
- 12:00pm eat lunch.
- Submit proposal. Necessary. Proposal due by 2pm.
- Research sleeping pills and set up transit appointment.
- 3:00pm Attend film class.
- 6:30pm Read chapters 13-17.
- Writing assignment + data points; submit. 
- 8:30pm Eat dinner. 
- 12:00am at least...Sleep. Fix yer damned sleeping schedule, you ****ing lazy *** insomniac.


----------



## Dissonance

AceEmoKid said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Wake up at 8:35am.
> - Steam veggies and boil tea for breakfast.
> - Finish up paper proposal.
> - 9:25am leave for animation class.
> - 12:00pm eat lunch.
> - Submit proposal. Necessary. Proposal due by 2pm.
> - Research sleeping pills and set up transit appointment.
> - 3:00pm Attend film class.
> - 6:30pm Read chapters 13-17.
> - Writing assignment + data points; submit.
> - 8:30pm Eat dinner.
> - 12:00am at least...Sleep. Fix yer damned sleeping schedule, you ****ing lazy *** insomniac.


 I see you try nature sounds not helping?


----------



## Jensns

- Read in my cbt book.
- go for a jog.


----------



## KultKing

Let's see how much of this list I can get done today after work!


Laundry
Pack
Try my new Nurtibullet
Get to bed early!


----------



## A51XF

Jensns said:


> - Read in my cbt book.
> - go for a jog.


What CBT book are you using?


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today

1.Read Atlas Of The Universe at least one chapter.
2.Practice guitar for one hour.
3.Write down a new schedule. 
4.Organize passwords
5.Go for a walk.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Finish all lectures :yes
> - Revise everything :|
> - Attend class :yes *and focussed pretty well*
> - Revise everything, again :|


(Remainder of tonight) go over key points for exam, floss :yes

Tomorrow:
- Attend lecture :no + exam :yes
- Put money on student card *no but can easily do this tomorrow*
- Start finalizing paper 
- Go to class in afternoon :yes
- Keep room tidy
- Wax + floss
- Study Finnish :yes
- Stay off laptop + phone + tv etc for at least 1 hour when I get home (go to the park or read or bake while dancing to music or something haha :b)
- Revise one lecture
- Drink at least 2 bottles of water


----------



## A51XF

Wasn't a good day for goal setting.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today
> 
> 1.Read Atlas Of The Universe at least one chapter.
> 2.Practice guitar for one hour.
> 3.Write down a new schedule.
> 4.Organize passwords
> 5.*Go for a walk.*


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Clean the house *- Cleaned a little bit*
> - Clean the car *- Cleaned some*
> - Walk *- Walked about an hour*
> - Do something artistic *- Did a couple doodles. Wasn't feeling that into it.*
> - brush teeth twice, floss, and use fluoride mouthwash *- Yes*
> - Actually do all of my daily goals... *- Yes! But I could've put more effort into a few things*


Tomorrow

- Clean/organize for at least 4 hours
- Walk 
- Do something artistic for at least a half hour
- Make deposit at bank
- Return library books
- Brush teeth twice, floss, and use fluoride mouthwash
- Try to do a dream journal entry


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> - Clean/organize for at least 4 hours
> - Walk
> - Do something artistic for at least a half hour
> - Make deposit at bank
> - Return library books
> - Brush teeth twice, floss, and use fluoride mouthwash
> - Try to do a dream journal entry


What kind of artistic things are you doing?


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

1. Organize passwords
2. Play guitar for one hour
3. Read a book for one hour
4. Write down a schedule


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Attend lecture :no + exam :yes
> - Put money on student card *no but can easily do this tomorrow*
> - Start finalizing paper :no
> - Go to class in afternoon :yes
> - Keep room tidy *reasonably*
> - Wax + floss :yes
> - Study Finnish :yes
> - Stay off laptop + phone + tv etc for at least 1 hour when I get home :yes
> - Revise one lecture :no
> - Drink at least 2 bottles of water *think I finished 1, but I did drink some fruit juice and milk too*


Tomorrow:
- Attend lectures
- Put money on student card
- Finalize paper
- Clean room
- Catch up on 5 lectures


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> What kind of artistic things are you doing?


Probably drawing because the house is a mess(I have way too much junk). I also do stone carving(small stuff), wood carving, wire sculpture, and experiment with other things. I'm mostly interested in stone carving right now. I really need a lot more practice.

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Rest of today:

-Read philosophy chapters 13-17.
-Data points.
-Write response on scientific community.
-Begin laying down the "bare bones" of research paper. Bookmark the most salient sections of books rented today. Also find online peer reviewed sources and compile the beginning of works cited.
-Eat a lunch and dinner, or roughly equal amount of food somehow throughout day.
-Orient and organize papers. Re-schedule production and evaluate whether or not to include a final inking and/or shading process.
-Do at least one entire rough sequence so there is something to work with tomorrow morning in lab time. 
-Sleep by 1am, unless philosophy homework still needs to be done.

Tomorrow:

-Continue working on source gathering and bare bones of research paper. 
-Attend animation lab and philosophy class.
-Eat a lunch and dinner, or roughly equal amount of food somehow throughout the day.
-Work on animation roughs in free time. The goal is to have all roughs done and shot on the lunchbox by next tuesday if an inking/shading process is expected. 
-Find 2 pieces from museum's online website and sketch them for homework.
-Call mum about summer job information.
-Sleep by 1am. Necessary. No more absences for tomorrow's class.



Dissonance said:


> I see you try nature sounds not helping?


I'm a little confused about your phrasing, unless I'm reading it incorrectly.


----------



## A51XF

a51xf said:


> goals for today.
> 
> 1. *organize passwords*
> 2.*play guitar for one hour*
> 3.read a book for one hour
> 4. write down a schedule


Played the guitar longer than I expected today more like two hours.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> - Clean/organize for at least 4 hours *- Only did a small amount of cleaning while walking*
> - Walk *- Did an hour and 20 minutes in the house*
> - Do something artistic for at least a half hour
> - Make deposit at bank
> - Return library books
> - Brush teeth twice, floss, and use fluoride mouthwash *- Yes*
> - Try to do a dream journal entry *- Had at least two dreams but only bothered to record one*


Tomorrow

- Clean/organize
- Walk 
- Do something artistic
- Make deposit at bank
- Find/Return library books


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Attend lectures :yes
> - Put money on student card :yes
> - Finalize paper *did a little.. not enough though*
> - Clean room :no
> - Catch up on 5 lectures :no:no:no


Sigh...

Tomorrow:
- 7:30-8:45 finalize paper
- 9am - uni
- Lunch with friends
- Home, finalize paper + submit
- Tidy room
- Catch up on lectures

12pm EDIT: (failing at everything)
*Remainder of the day:*
- Brush hair, wash face and get changed
- Make cup of tea
- Start finalizing paper
- Go to lunch (@A51XF: diff time zone I'll let you know after, thanks for asking)
- Finish paper
- Clean room
- Start figuring out how to make and keep better habits so I don't waste my life on the Internet.
- Study


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

Start reading Social Anxiety workbook after UPS delivers it.
Practice guitar for one hour.
Do Laundry.
Try and write down a schedule I'm happy with.


----------



## A51XF

50/50 again.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> *Read the first chapter in Social Anxiety Workbook*
> *Practice guitar for one hour.*
> Do Laundry.
> Try and write down a schedule I'm happy with.


----------



## A51XF

ev29 said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Tomorrow:
> - 7:30-8:45 finalize paper
> - 9am - uni
> - Lunch with friends
> - Home, finalize paper + submit
> - Tidy room
> - Catch up on lectures


How did the lunch go?


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> - Clean/organize *- Did a tiny bit*
> - Walk *- First day I didn't do *
> - Do something artistic *- No*
> - Make deposit at bank* - Cheated on this and had my parents do it because I didn't feel like going out.* *Was nice of them to do it on their way back home.*
> - Find/Return library books *- Same as above
> 
> A wasted day for goals*


Today

- Clean/organize 
- Walk 
- Do something artistic


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - 7:30-8:45 finalize paper :no
> - 9am - uni :no
> 
> 12pm EDIT: (failing at everything)
> *Remainder of the day:*
> - Brush hair, wash face and get changed
> - Make cup of tea
> - Start finalizing paper
> - Go to lunch (@A51XF: diff time zone I'll let you know after, thanks for asking)
> - Finish paper :yes
> - Clean room
> - Start figuring out how to make and keep better habits so I don't waste my life on the Internet.
> - Study


Geez. Okay well @A51XF lunch was fine I guess, it was pretty fun except a couple of people have a tendency to interrupt the conversation so it was frustrating trying to talk and then continually being interrupted :bah but don't really think it was intentional that's just how they are. But then I just got home and one girl messaged me worrying cause she'd left her jacket at the place... so then cause I'm closest I had to go back and find it, and the place had closed so I had to bang on the door for somebody to come. Anyway I got it but then I got home and freaked because I only had 1hr to finish my stupid assignment. Anyway I started panicking and crying and stuff lol but sort of pulled it together and finished the damn thing... but submitted it about 20min late so hopefully they don't penalize me ops It's my own fault anyway for procrastinating so much but I'm so pissed that my friend made me go back when she knew I had to get the assignment done (I know... I sound like such a great friend right?). Anyway. Lol don't know why I'm writing all this who's gonna bother reading it :b Just needed to vent I guess.

Tomorrow:
- Clean room
- Hang out washing
- Start catching up on lectures... I won't say 5 again because that just freaked me out and I didn't get ANY done haha
- Start figuring out how to make and keep better habits so I don't waste my life on the Internet
- Watch the new game of thrones ep hopefully...


----------



## A51XF

> Anyway. Lol don't know why I'm writing all this who's gonna bother reading it :b Just needed to vent I guess.


It's OK to vent over the small things. And I read all of it.  Hopefully you don't get penalized too much for a late paper.


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today

1.Do laundry *Done*
2.Read Chapter 2 Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook
3.Practice Guitar for two or three hours depending on how my fingers hold up.
4.For the sake of Pete write down a schedule.
5.Maybe go for a walk in the evening.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> Rest of today:
> 
> -Read philosophy chapters 13-17. *yes.*
> -Data points. *yes.*
> -Write response on scientific community. *yes.*
> -Begin laying down the "bare bones" of research paper. Bookmark the most salient sections of books rented today. Also find online peer reviewed sources and compile the beginning of works cited. *no.*
> -Eat a lunch and dinner, or roughly equal amount of food somehow throughout day. *yes.*
> -Orient and organize papers. Re-schedule production and evaluate whether or not to include a final inking and/or shading process. *yes, minus the rescheduling of production.*
> -Do at least one entire rough sequence so there is something to work with tomorrow morning in lab time. *no.*
> -Sleep by 1am, unless philosophy homework still needs to be done. *i slept at 5am that day if i remember correctly.*
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> -Continue working on source gathering and bare bones of research paper. *not yet, but i rented a couple relevant books.*
> -Attend animation lab and philosophy class. *yes to both.*
> -Eat a lunch and dinner, or roughly equal amount of food somehow throughout the day. *yes.*
> -Work on animation roughs in free time. The goal is to have all roughs done and shot on the lunchbox by next tuesday if an inking/shading process is expected. *not in free time, but i got at least 2 decently made rough sequences down partway.*
> -Find 2 pieces from museum's online website and sketch them for homework. *started sketching two, but i will go back in to finalize them (most time consuming step) later.*
> -Call mum about summer job information. *no.*
> -Sleep by 1am. Necessary. No more absences for tomorrow's class. *lol. i tripped and slept by 1am simply due to drowsiness/lack of motor control/lack of focus. couldn't stay up longer if i tried. i woke up on time, too.*


today:
-attend rhetorical arts class. probably would be wise to get phone numbers and/or email addresses of other assigned group members by the end of class.
-work on cinematic horror term paper.
-work on animation sequences + shoot them in the laboratory if time available.
-finish sketches for getty museum homework i missed last wednesday.
-buy sleeping pills/melatonin.
-sleep by 2am at the latest.


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> Goals for today
> 
> 1.Do laundry *Done*
> 2.Read Chapter 2 Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook*Done*
> 3.Practice Guitar for two or three hours depending on how my fingers hold up.*Done*
> 4.For the sake of Pete write down a schedule.*Still procrastinating on this*
> 5.Maybe go for a walk in the evening.


Fingers could only handle one hour of guitar practice. I have to get calluses again since I haven't played in awhile.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Clean/organize
> - Walk
> - Do something artistic
> *
> Didn't do any of these *


Today

- Clean/organize 
- Walk 
- Do something artistic


----------



## A51XF

Goals Today

1. Clean the house
2. Change all my passwords
3. Write down a schedule, I have it halfway done now.
4. Practice guitar for one hour
5. Read Chapter 3 Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook
6. go for a walk


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> Goals Today
> 
> 1. Clean the house
> 2. Change all my passwords
> 3. Write down a schedule, I have it halfway done now.
> 4. Practice guitar for one hour
> 5. Read Chapter 3 Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook
> 6. go for a walk


Good luck! sounds like a lot of good goals for today. Enjoy your walk, I've been doing too much of my walking indoors lately


----------



## A51XF

Spent most of the day doing cable management on my computer.



A51XF said:


> Goals Today
> 
> 1. Clean the house I did the dishes that was about it
> 2. Change all my passwords My cat sat on my notebook preventing me from this.
> 3. Write down a schedule, I have it halfway done now. Still halfway done
> 4. Practice guitar for one hour Nope
> 5. Read Chapter 3 Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook I will read chapter three tonight
> 6. go for a walk It's terrible outside so it's a no go.


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Good luck! sounds like a lot of good goals for today. Enjoy your walk, I've been doing too much of my walking indoors lately


Haha thanks never got to them though. I ended up screwing around with my computer wires all day.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> today:
> -attend rhetorical arts class. probably would be wise to get phone numbers and/or email addresses of other assigned group members by the end of class. *attended, but only got the phone numbers of 2 group members. hopefully they will fill me in.*
> -work on cinematic horror term paper. *no.*
> -work on animation sequences + shoot them in the laboratory if time available. *surprisingly, yes.*
> -finish sketches for getty museum homework i missed last wednesday. *no.*
> -buy sleeping pills/melatonin. *yes.*
> -sleep by 2am at the latest. *ugh no.*


the rest of today:
-brush teeth.
-take a shower sometime. you're disgusting.
-work on cinematic horror paper.
-do animation roughs.
-finish museum sketches.
-eat dinner. this means going outside. YOU CAN DO IT YEAH GO ALEX
-transcend reality.
-**** it all.
-take melatonin and sleep by 1am.


----------



## A51XF

AceEmoKid said:


> the rest of today:
> -brush teeth.
> -take a shower sometime. you're disgusting.
> -work on cinematic horror paper.
> -do animation roughs.
> -finish museum sketches.
> -eat dinner. this means going outside. YOU CAN DO IT YEAH GO ALEX
> -transcend reality.
> -**** it all.
> -take melatonin and sleep by 1am.


Good luck.  **** it all. I was planning on that too but never got around to it.


----------



## ev29

- Catch up on as many lectures as I can
- Read 1 chapter of book
- Floss
- Pay fee
- 10min Finnish
- Bed by 10:30


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Clean/organize
> - Walk
> - Do something artistic


Didn't work on it at all. Taking a break from daily goals until things are less busy. My mom is having knee surgery today and I'll be helping her out for awhile. Maybe I can work on stone carving at my parents house some because I feel more comfortable working outside there(really close to my neighbors here  )


----------



## A51XF

Goals Today

1. Train cat to wear walking jacket.Done 
2. Finish changing passwords. 
3. Practice guitar for two hours. 
4. Write down a schedule once and for all. 
5. Cook fried chicken mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## A51XF

I forgot one.

7. Review chapter 3 Shyness &Social Anxiety workbook.


----------



## A51XF

I can't count apparently.


----------



## A51XF

I always fail on Mondays.



A51XF said:


> Goals Today
> 
> 1. Train cat to wear walking jacket. *Done*
> 2. Finish changing passwords.x
> 3. Practice guitar for two hours. x
> 4. Write down a schedule once and for all. x
> 5. Cook fried chicken mashed potatoes and green beans x


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> - Catch up on as many lectures as I can *kinda*
> - Read 1 chapter of book *read like 3*
> - Floss :no
> - Pay fee :yes
> - 10min Finnish *probs about 30mins*
> - Bed by 10:30 *more like 11:30*


Today:
- Attend uni classes
- Come home and catch up on lectures
- Floss
- Make toy for birds


----------



## slyfox

Guess I'll do some for today 

- Visit my mom in the hospital 
- Clean house 
- Find and pay all bills


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Guess I'll do some for today
> 
> - Visit my mom in the hospital
> - Clean house
> - Find and pay all bills


Hope your mom gets better soon. Why is she in the hospital? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AceEmoKid

*Rest of today:*
-Work on animation.
-Hang out with Anthony (bring notebook and other supplies).
-Work on cinematic horror essay.
-Pack (animation papers, lightbox, horror books, fig drawing sketchbook, laundry, and the other usual stuffs).
-Sleep by 12am.

*Next day:*
-Wake up at 9:30am.
-Gather any other items to bring home.
-Go home.
-Tie loose ends on animation sequences (backgrounds, animation errors, minimalist shading, and optionally inking if ample time leftover).
-Work on cinematic horror essay. Of the utmost importance. _*No excuses.*_
-Draw skeleton exercises in sketchbook.



A51XF said:


> Good luck.  **** it all. I was planning on that too but never got around to it.


Haha, thanks. I hope you can achieve that attitude soon, as well (I'm not fully there yet, but I'm grazing the surface).


----------



## A51XF

Goals Today

1.Change all computer passwords* Done*
2.Review chapter 3 in Shyness and Social Anxiety Workbook.


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> Hope your mom gets better soon. Why is she in the hospital? If you don't mind me asking?


Thanks  , she had knee replacement surgery yesterday. She seems to be doing good and walked some on it today. I'm surprised they'd have her walking on it but I don't really know how the surgery works.

"Train cat to wear walking jacket" That must have been hard. Know our cat would've put up a fight if we tried to have it wear anything lol

So far visited my mom and at least paid a bill on the phone that was due today. Not sure if I'll get much cleaning in.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Today:
> - Attend uni classes :yes
> - Catch up on lectures :no
> - Floss :no
> - Make toy for birds :yes


Today:
- Quickly tidy up room + brush hair
- Drink 3 bottles water throughout day
- Choose & download a movie for tonight 
- Catch up on as many lectures as I can
- Figure out where security is on campus so I know where to go to pick up my wallet tomorrow 
- Read 1 chapter of book 
- Floss
- Email person about wtf is happening for this group assignment thing 
- Practice finnish 
- Figure out how to format poster & slides for presentation + start thinking about speech
- Reply to pm 
- Do some brief research about group seminar topic


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Today:
> - Quickly tidy up room + brush hair *done-kinda*
> - Drink 3 bottles water throughout day *haven't had any water...*
> - Choose & download a movie for tonight *sort of*
> - Catch up on as many lectures as I can *screw this I'm just procrastinating on facebook so I might as well give up and go do something more productive*
> - Figure out where security is on campus so I know where to go to pick up my wallet tomorrow *done, now just need to remember to go there tomorrow*
> - Read 1 chapter of book *read a lot, might go read some more since I'm not getting any work done*
> - Floss
> - Email person about wtf is happening for this group assignment thing *done*
> - Practice finnish *done, might do more later*
> - Figure out how to format poster & slides for presentation + start thinking about speech
> - Reply to pm *done*
> - Do some brief research about group seminar topic *a tiny amount*


Tomorrow:
- Go to class & group meeting :yes
- Pick up wallet!!!!!!! IMPORTANT :yes *painful but done*
- Catch up on lectures
- Make study plan for the next 10 days so that after the break I'll be up to date with everything

Thanks god it's almost Easter!


----------



## A51XF

Lazy week for me so far.



A51XF said:


> Goals Today
> 
> 1.Change all computer passwords* Done*
> 2.Review chapter 3 in Shyness and Social Anxiety Workbook.* X*


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Thanks  , she had knee replacement surgery yesterday. She seems to be doing good and walked some on it today. I'm surprised they'd have her walking on it but I don't really know how the surgery works.
> 
> "Train cat to wear walking jacket" That must have been hard. Know our cat would've put up a fight if we tried to have it wear anything lol
> 
> So far visited my mom and at least paid a bill on the phone that was due today. Not sure if I'll get much cleaning in.


My cat is very easy to work with and I have a very strong bond with her. So it's very easy to train her to do new things.She is also very patient with me and my big clumsy shaky hands.

Good to hear that your mom made it through the surgery and is doing well.


----------



## A51XF

Goals Today.


1. Write down a schedule first thing this morning! Quit procrastinating you dork! 
2. Read chapter 3 again in Shyness & Social Anxiety workbook and do chapter work.
3. Prepare for CBT work next week, set at least a half hour everyday for this. 
4. Pick out a book to read for next week.
5. Play guitar for one hour
6. Go for a walk


----------



## slyfox

1. Pay all bills. This is getting ridiculous how much I procrastinate
2. Do epic amount of cleaning/organizing(6 hours)
3. Stone carve something even if it is a little stone Easter egg
4. Stay off SAS most of the day *disappears*


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> 4. Stay off SAS most of the day *disappears*


Yeah that's becoming a problem for me too.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> *Rest of today:*
> -Work on animation. *yes.*
> -Hang out with Anthony (bring notebook and other supplies). *yes.*
> -Work on cinematic horror essay. *no.*
> -Pack (animation papers, lightbox, horror books, fig drawing sketchbook, laundry, and the other usual stuffs). *yes.*
> -Sleep by 12am. *no.*
> 
> *Next day:*
> -Wake up at 9:30am. *found out i could wake up around 12pm instead.*
> -Gather any other items to bring home. *yes.*
> -Go home. *yes.*
> -Tie loose ends on animation sequences (backgrounds, animation errors, minimalist shading, and optionally inking if ample time leftover). *no.*
> -Work on cinematic horror essay. Of the utmost importance. *well. too bad. nope.*
> -Draw skeleton exercises in sketchbook. *drew one.*


hm, failing yet again. let's see about the rest of today:
- work on cinematic horror essay. get at least the thesis and intro done, + the topic sentences and basic points for every subsequent paragraph down.
-haircut appointment.
-finish skeleton drawings.

not going to add anything else because i'll just end up overwhelmed into inertia yet again.


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> Yeah that's becoming a problem for me too.


I'm already back on lol At least I did 41 minutes of cleaning first


----------



## A51XF

I suck at daily goals.



A51XF said:


> Goals Today.
> 
> 1. Write down a schedule first thing this morning! Quit procrastinating you dork!*Done but will probably revise it over the weekend*
> 2. Read chapter 3 again in Shyness & Social Anxiety workbook and do chapter work.*Did some review of the chapter and completed some worksheets.*
> 3. Prepare for CBT work next week, set at least a half hour everyday for this. I'm not even sure why I made this a goal today.
> 4. Pick out a book to read for next week. I looked on the bookshelf that was about it.
> 5. Play guitar for one hour This is why I never get anywhere with my guitar playing I never practice.
> 6. Go for a walk I went for a walk yesterday so I'm going to count that as today.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Go to class & group meeting :yes
> - Pick up wallet!!!!!!! IMPORTANT :yes *painful but done*
> - Catch up on lectures :no
> - Make study plan for the next 10 days so that after the break I'll be up to date with everything *sort of did, we'll see how it goes*


Today:
- Do at least 5 hours work on lectures
- Floss
- Drink 8 glasses of water
- Try and start assignments after doing lectures
- Go outside


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> hm, failing yet again. let's see about the rest of today:
> -work on cinematic horror essay. get at least the thesis and intro done, + the topic sentences and basic points for every subsequent paragraph down. *****balls. didn't do the topic sentences or thesis. but i did write a full paragraph (which i will probably heavily edit later because it sounds like ****).*
> -haircut appointment. *yes.*
> -finish skeleton drawings. *no. oops.*
> 
> not going to add anything else because i'll just end up overwhelmed into inertia yet again.


tomorrow:
-wake up by 10:30am.
-write at least one full paragraph before sister comes home.
-run errands and go to cafe with sister.
-write at least one more paragraph at cafe.
-skeleton drawings.
-evening walk.
-sleep by 1am.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> 1. Pay all bills. This is getting ridiculous how much I procrastinate - *No*
> 2. Do epic amount of cleaning/organizing(6 hours) - *Did about an hours worth*
> 3. Stone carve something even if it is a little stone Easter egg - *Was feeling in the mood for this one but my work area was still too much of a mess *
> 4. Stay off SAS most of the day *disappears* *Big fail *


Today

1. Pay bills
2. Do 3 hours cleaning/organizing
3. Stone carve something


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Today:
> - Do at least 5 hours work on lectures *did about 2.5 but it didn't go very well*
> - Floss :no
> - Drink 8 glasses of water :no
> - Try and start assignments after doing lectures :no
> - Go outside :no


Tomorrow:
- Catch up on lectures & assignments
- Try not to cry
- If it gets bad, go to the park


----------



## A51XF

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Catch up on lectures & assignments
> - Try not to cry
> - If it gets bad, go to the park


Don't cry too much.


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

Do laundry 
Revise schedule become unhappy with revised schedule and revise the schedule.
Review chapter three Shyness Social & Social Anxiety.Do some more chapter work.
Start listening to a computer tech podcast.


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> Review chapter three Shyness Social & Social Anxiety.Do some more chapter work.


*It's called the Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook you dork!


----------



## A51XF

I'll do better next week.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> Do laundry *Done*
> Revise schedule become unhappy with revised schedule and revise the schedule. Nope
> Review chapter three Shyness Social & Social Anxiety.Do some more chapter work. I did some work but would've liked to do more.
> Start listening to a computer tech podcast.Will start listening to this next Monday.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> 1. Pay bills - *Nope *
> 2. Do 3 hours cleaning/organizing - *Did a tiny bit of cleaning. Might do more*
> 3. Stone carve something -* Room was too messy to get to my work station where I use my flex-shaft rotary tool. Didn't have anywhere else to hang it so used a cheap rotary tool. Tried to carve a very small egg but was taking forever. I didn't know where my diamond cut off wheels were to cut off chunks. Guess I tried but was depressing that I was having so much trouble with a small egg. An egg the size of a chicken's would take forever with my current equipment.*


Tomorrow

1. Pay bills or at least get them ready to be mailed
2. Do cleaning
3. Finish and polish stone egg (Has good color but I'm not sure how good of a pic I'll be able to get with its size)


----------



## AceEmoKid

tomorrow:
-wake up and get ready by 9:30am for breakfast.
-easter celebration with family.
-pack.
-finish rough draft of essay by end of night no matter what.
-finish skeleton drawings and finish last portrait page.
-fill out daily scale.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> 1. Pay bills or at least get them ready to be mailed - *No*
> 2. Do cleaning - *No*
> 3. Finish and polish stone egg - *Worked more but don't think I'd get it to egg shape without losing a lot of stone so probably will just smooth and polish. Also hand filed a small cabochon out of what looks like rose quartz*


Not really any specific goals for today


----------



## jamaicamon

1. Finish writing at least 8 pages for the rough draft of my research paper (2.5 more to go!) 
2. Finish a reading assignment for one of my classes. 
3. Go on a bike ride.
4. Go on a 4.5-5.5 mile run (the usual).


----------



## jamaicamon

jamaicamon said:


> 1. Finish writing at least 8 pages for the rough draft of my research paper (2.5 more to go!)
> 2. Finish a reading assignment for one of my classes.
> 3. Go on a bike ride.
> 4. Go on a 4.5-5.5 mile run (the usual).


Actually, I think I'll switch my first goal to 6.5 pages (because my end goal is about 8-10, and I still need to add quite a bit of resources). I just remembered that I had to finish an article by today that I haven't even started!


----------



## chinaski

-Go to job interview (2 hours from now)
-jog
-workout
-make doctor's appointment
-work on girlfriend's birthday present


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> tomorrow:
> -wake up and get ready by 9:30am for breakfast. *yes.*
> -easter celebration with family. *yes. sucked.*
> -pack. *yes.*
> -finish rough draft of essay by end of night no matter what. *no.*
> -finish skeleton drawings and finish last portrait page. *no.*
> -fill out daily scale. *yes.*


forking hell i didn't get any of the important stuff done yesterday.

as for the rest of today:

-no matter what, finish rough draft. 
-if time available, edit and print final draft.
-finish skeleton drawings before class.
-fill out daily scale.
-start on research for RA project if time.


----------



## Farideh

I am starting my day inside this forum. Look at me. I am stuck and I can't get out.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> - email therapist
> - revise and complete paper
> - complete ochem homework
> - continue reading both assignments (20 pages each)
> - die


EW organic chemistry
good luck dying xoxo


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -Go to job interview (2 hours from now)
> -jog
> -workout
> -make doctor's appointment
> -work on girlfriend's birthday present


Went to the job interview and completely botched it. Was too depressed to do anything the rest of the day.

Same goals (minus the job interview) for tomorrow.


----------



## RepoMedic

Today's list :

-Go to painting class
-Be confident
-Don't freak out because of the other girls
-Don't talk to anybody about why I missed class last week

Then come home for lunch, watch some anime with boyfriend.

(Optional : Print some stuff from Shyness & Social Anxiety Workbook.)
-Go to English class
-Be confident in presentation
-Turn in journals + finish class
(Optional : Go see apparently a free therapist at the college?)
-Go home
-Clean
-Add to sketchbook (Optional : Might go to Starbucks or Library to get some figure drawing in. )
_*-Work on friend's and boyfriend's birthday presents!*_


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Same goals (minus the job interview) for tomorrow.


I didn't jog, but I did go out for a walk. I was too tired to walk back home, so I took a bus.

Goals for today:
-jog (like actually jog this time)
-workout
-Make doctor's appointment
-Look for a job
-go out with girlfriend
-(if I have time) work on gf's birthday present


----------



## Pike Queen

Today I am going to work on my paper some more, do a discussion board activity for class, paint my toenails, and exercise.


----------



## AceEmoKid

tomorrow:
-wake up at 8am.
-go to animation room early and begin animating until lunchtime. 
-fill out time sheets, do some animation in room after lunchtime.
-break at 3pm. write a bit of report for fun.
-5pm ish, finish animation.
-shoot a full run through of pencil tests before animation building closes at night.
-prepare for rhetorical arts conference the day after.

friday:
-wake up by 9am. do some more run throughs in animation lab.
-10:40am conference with RA professor.
-11:30am show up a bit early for final film shoot.
-12pm-3pm final shoot!!!! 
-do some research and begin writing paper on topic. 
-email group members findings.


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> I didn't jog, but I did go out for a walk. I was too tired to walk back home, so I took a bus.
> 
> Goals for today:
> -jog (like actually jog this time)
> -workout
> -Make doctor's appointment
> -Look for a job
> -go out with girlfriend
> -(if I have time) work on gf's birthday present


Did nothing again. My gf has a cold so we didn't go out.

Goals for today:
-Make doctor's appointment (I can't put this off anymore so I HAVE to at least do this tomorrow)
-Look and apply for a least one job.
-workout and maybe jog


----------



## A51XF

1. Read Social Anxiety Book for one hour. *Done*
2. Studied for drivers license for one hour. *Done*
3. Studied Maya Autodesk 3D for one hour. *Done*
4. Draw basic animations. I mainly looked on youtube for tutorials about animation, and drew a basic cat nothing special.
5. Studied the Skyrim Creation kit for one hour *Done*
6. Learn Blender 3D for one hour. My cat started protesting my use of the computer so no Blender today.
7. Play guitar for one hour. I tried to play for about 15 minutes and started getting bored with it.I don't even know if I want to play guitar anymore. I think drums are really more interesting to me.
8. Go for a walk. It's too windy outside for a walk tonight, I really don't feel like tasting dirt.
9. Washed my laundry *Done*
10. Washed dishes *Done*


----------



## Dexdere

Goals for today:

1. Drink at least 4 bottles of water.
2. Do today's workout well enough until I'm sore. 
3. Clean the house.
4. Get some studying in before Today's Chem test.
5. Continue programming my game.


----------



## A51XF

I won't be able to do much today because my cat is acting up. I tried to bribe her with some cat treats but she's not buying it. 

I was able to do two hours of Skyrim creation kit work but the cat is544444444455555 now typing random numbers on the keyboard.


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> I won't be able to do much today because my cat is acting up. I tried to bribe her with some cat treats but she's not buying it.
> 
> I was able to do two hours of Skyrim creation kit work but the cat is544444444455555 now typing random numbers on the keyboard.


lol at her expression. Doesn't look like she is going to take any BS from you

My goal for tomorrow is to do 8 hrs of cleaning/organizing. Hopefully if I get this place in better shape I can do so some stone carving etc. I might start this goal early today if I wake up soon enough after a nap.


----------



## chinaski

For the rest of the day:
-jog for 30 minutes
-shave my chest
-work on gf's birthday gift


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> For the rest of the day:
> -jog for 30 minutes *(had pizza and was too stuffed to jog. I did workout earlier that day, though, so that counts as something right?)*
> -shave my chest *(done. love how my shirt feels over my smooth chest.)*
> -work on gf's birthday gift *(didn't have time)
> *


 Goals for the weekend:
-jog (sat/sun)
-workout (sun)
-Work on gf's birthday gift (sun)
-learn Photoshop for at least 1 hours (sun)
-read (sun)


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> lol at her expression. Doesn't look like she is going to take any BS from you .


Yeah she means business. If I ignore too much her she starts pressing printer buttons or sits on the keyboard.



slyfox said:


> My goal for tomorrow is to do 8 hrs of cleaning/organizing. Hopefully if I get this place in better shape I can do so some stone carving etc. I might start this goal early today if I wake up soon enough after a nap.


Good luck with cleaning it's always good to have a clean work area.


----------



## A51XF

chinaski said:


> Goals for the weekend:
> -jog (sat/sun)
> -workout (sun)
> -Work on gf's birthday gift (sun)
> -learn Photoshop for at least 1 hours (sun)
> -read (sun)


What are you making for your girlfriend?


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

1. Dust out computer and clean my computer desk.
2. Do some more Skyrim creation kit work.
3. Maybe go for a walk if it's nice outside.
4. Make a tuna salad.


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

My goals for today.

1. Finish my essay. 
2. Go outside. 
3. Go to bed before midnight.


----------



## A51XF

Not too bad for a Saturday.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> 1. Dust out computer and clean my computer desk.*Done*
> 2. Do some more Skyrim creation kit work.*Done*
> 3. Maybe go for a walk if it's nice outside.*Done*
> 4. Make a tuna salad.* Having a BBQ instead.*


----------



## AceEmoKid

rest of today:
- finish philosophy essay, email, and print
- sketchbook
- work on RA paper
- sleep by 1am


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> My goal for tomorrow is to do 8 hrs of cleaning/organizing. Hopefully if I get this place in better shape I can do so some stone carving etc. I might start this goal early today if I wake up soon enough after a nap.


I only ended up doing about a half hour


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> rest of today:
> - finish philosophy essay, email, and print *yes, with the exception of printing it.*
> - sketchbook *erm i sketched a bit, but it was crap so i ripped out the page and threw it away.*
> - work on RA paper *not yet.*
> - sleep by 1am *more like 6am. oops.*


today:
- write rhetorical arts paper.
- annotated bibliography.
- email to group members.
- film readings.
- clear out animation cubby.
- study for film final.


----------



## slyfox

Tomorrow I'm going to try for 8 hours of cleaning/organizing again. Way too much stuff for such a small house

Edited to add
- Pay the phone/cable bills in person
- Call some doctors about pushing my appointments back to June, unless they take my current insurance.


----------



## chinaski

-jog (30 min)
-workout (chest and abs)
-make doctor's appointment
-finish 'work'
-look/apply for a job


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to try for 8 hours of cleaning/organizing again. Way too much stuff for such a small house
> 
> *- Started out well but only did about an hour and half worth. Keep sleeping all the time. Really need to force myself to stay awake*
> 
> Edited to add
> - Pay the phone/cable bills in person* - Completed*
> - Call some doctors about pushing my appointments back to June, unless they take my current insurance. *- Completed*


Today's goal

6 Hours of cleaning


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -jog (30 min)
> -workout (chest and abs) *Done*
> -make doctor's appointment *Done*
> -finish 'work'
> -look/apply for a job
> 
> *I went out for a bit so I didn't have time to do the others.*


Today's goals:
-Workout (shoulders)
-jog (30 min)
-finish 'work' (I HAVE to finish tomorrow)
-look/apply for a job

I have to run a few errands, so I don't know if I'll complete my goals.


----------



## Kalliber

Going to apply for more jobs i guess


----------



## jordan2

clean the house


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> today *(not)*:
> - write rhetorical arts paper. *yeah. did it in 30 minutes. i am a true college student now.*
> - annotated bibliography. *half assed.*
> - email to group members. *close cut.*
> - film readings. *mhm.*
> - clear out animation cubby. *just got back from that.*
> - study for film final. *i studied a bit this morning and last night. exam is over with, and it turns out barely anything i revised was tested.*


i did those things today. better late than never.

as for the rest of today:
-study.
-sketch.
-connive.

tomorrow:
-study.
-buy and donate tons of non perishables with leftover meal plan money.
-get room card extension.
-make sister's card.
-connive some more.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today's goal
> 
> 6 Hours of cleaning


No way I'll achieve it at this time.

Goal for tomorrow

8 hrs of cleaning, drawing, carving, or researching rocks/minerals. I'm going to be disapointed in myself if I fail again. There isn't a good excuse for getting so little done.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Goal for tomorrow
> 
> 8 hrs of cleaning, drawing, carving, or researching rocks/minerals. I'm going to be disapointed in myself if I fail again. There isn't a good excuse for getting so little done.


Failed big time and didn't even try 

I must like punishment because today I'm setting the same exact goal. Today is worse too because I'm going out with my mom for an early Mother's Day/Birthday(May 10th) dinner. I'm going to focus more today on art and research than cleaning.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> i did those things today. better late than never.
> 
> as for the rest of today:
> -study. *no.*
> -sketch. *no.*
> -connive. *no.*
> 
> tomorrow:
> -study. *no.*
> -buy and donate tons of non perishables with leftover meal plan money. *no.*
> -get room card extension. *no.*
> -make sister's card. *no.*
> -connive some more.
> *no. well maybe a little.*


hm. w/e. they weren't high priority tasks, so i'm not too anxious about them not being done. as for tomorrow (or i suppose, the rest of today) :

-wake up by 12pm.
-study like a mofo.
-room extension.
-record lunchbox pieces.
-ace dat final.
-inquire about hangout with steve.
-do some packing and cleaning.


----------



## Fonts

Day has already been started, but I want to start doing this daily. So, here is what I hope to accomplish today:

- Continue healthy eating throughout the day
- Take my pug puppy to the park 
- Clean up around here


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Failed big time and didn't even try
> 
> I must like punishment because today I'm setting the same exact goal. Today is worse too because I'm going out with my mom for an early Mother's Day/Birthday(May 10th) dinner. I'm going to focus more today on art and research than cleaning.


Got distracted and gave up early on. The dinner was ok. At least my mom enjoyed herself. I should've really done at least some even when I thought the full 8 hrs was no longer going to happen.

I really want to have a full day of productivity so I'm setting the same goaltomorrow. 8 hrs of cleaning, art. and researching minerals/rocks.

Edit: Also adding to only drink water or lemon flavored water. Feeling concerned about my health with as much soda as I drink.


----------



## Fonts

*Yesterdays Goals:*

- Continue healthy eating throughout the day 
- Take my pug puppy to the park (she loved it)
- Clean up around here (I started but didn't finish)
*
Today's Goals:*

- Stay healthy
- Pug to Park again
- Go for a walk
- Finish the cleaning I started
- Get a haircut

:clap


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> hm. w/e. they weren't high priority tasks, so i'm not too anxious about them not being done. as for tomorrow (or i suppose, the rest of today) :
> 
> -wake up by 12pm. *eh, more or less.*
> -study like a mofo. *i studied a tad.*
> -room extension. *yes.*
> -record lunchbox pieces. *not yet.*
> -ace dat final. *hopefully.*
> -inquire about hangout with steve. *yes and he was sick; no hangout.*
> -do some packing and cleaning. *eh, i'll do it later.*


today:
-buy and donate food.
-hangout with steve.
-pack remaining items.
-clean empty surfaces and vacuum.
-record lunchbox pieces.
-sleep by 12AM.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> I really want to have a full day of productivity so I'm setting the same goaltomorrow. 8 hrs of cleaning, art. and researching minerals/rocks.
> 
> Edit: Also adding to only drink water or lemon flavored water. Feeling concerned about my health with as much soda as I drink.


Failed again I keep feeling so low on energy and tired  Only did 27 mins of cleaning. Made it awhile without soda but caved in.

Today

2 hrs of cleaning, art and researching minerals/rocks. Setting the bar a lot lower


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> today:
> -buy and donate food. *yep. $400 worth. *
> -hangout with steve. *and it was awesome.*
> -pack remaining items. *most of what i could do alone, at least.*
> -clean empty surfaces and vacuum. *saving vacuuming for tomorrow once everything is out of the room for efficiency's sake.*
> -record lunchbox pieces. *unfortunately looks like crap on my camera, but i will still be looking out for a final digital copy from my professor.*
> -sleep by 12AM. *we shall see. i think 1am is more reasonable at this point.*


tomorrow: 
-wake up by 7:20am.
-7:45am pack up and load the car.
-anywhere between 8am and 11am: get breakfast with family with leftover points.
-hopefully by 10pm, leave!
-make sister's birthday card.
-begin reorganizing stuff in bedroom.
-attend sister's birthday dinner.


----------



## Lorenientha

Revise physics .-.
Study my new piano pieces for 1h
Take a bath
Go downtown and buy crafting material
Go out with friends and not panic with drinking coffee in front of people
Tidy my room


----------



## fernandorodriguez

-Clean entire house
-Half hour of yoga
-Pack the van for an overnighter
-Draw a mandala
-Drive into the mountains and sleep in the van


----------



## Fonts

*Yesterdays Goals:*

- Stay healthy (lol at some of the stuff I ate)
- Pug to Park again
- Go for a walk
- Finish the cleaning I started (oops)
- Get a haircut (naturally, I hate it.)
*
Today's Goals:*

- Stay healthy
- Go for a walk
- Finish the damn cleaning
- Spend time doing something I want to do
- Mothers day stuff

:clap


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Failed again I keep feeling so low on energy and tired  Only did 27 mins of cleaning. Made it awhile without soda but caved in.
> 
> Today
> 
> 2 hrs of cleaning, art and researching minerals/rocks. Setting the bar a lot lower


Not doing good. Only did a pathetic amount of cleaning.

Similar goal tomorrow since it is Mother's Day and I've been failing the 8 hour attempts anyway.

2 hours of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that 2 hours at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.


----------



## Nitrogen

for tmrw
- wake up before 11am
- finish up chores
- for ****'s sake, get out of the house tomorrow and go for a walk. a half-hour long walk, even longer if possible.
- draw, write, etc. do something productive rather than play vgs/go on the internet


----------



## fernandorodriguez

fernandorodriguez said:


> -Clean entire house
> -Half hour of yoga
> -Pack the van for an overnighter
> -Draw a mandala
> -Drive into the mountains and sleep in the van


Managed all except drawing a mandala, it's getting annoying now, before I got my van all I did was draw but now I never get round to it.



Today:
-Clean the kitchen
-Half hour of yoga
-Draw
-Help Ste move his sofa


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> for tmrw
> - wake up before 11am
> - finish up chores
> - for ****'s sake, get out of the house tomorrow and go for a walk. a half-hour long walk, even longer if possible.
> - draw, write, etc. do something productive rather than play vgs/go on the internet


:squeeze did you do any of those things today?


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> :squeeze did you do any of those things today?


3/4 which was better than i expected.

- wake up before 11am *yes* (at 9:30am actually)
- finish up chores *yes*
- for ****'s sake, get out of the house tomorrow and go for a walk. a half-hour long walk, even longer if possible. *no* (too cold outside, it literally ****ing snowed today. its still ****ing snowing. in the middle of may. wat.)
- draw, write, etc. do something productive rather than play vgs/go on the internet *yes* (sketched for about a half hour, didn't spend too much time online or playing videogames today)

--

tomorrow:
- do chores
- go for a walk (if it isn't too cold)
- finish up registration for summer classes/buy textbook for CS class
- again, do something productive other than go on internet or play vg all day


----------



## AceEmoKid

tomorrow:
-wake up at 7:30am and get ready.
-nephrologist appointment in LA. 
-work on reports.
-exercise (ughhhhhhhhhhh but i must. my resolution for the summer). 
-make bracelet.
-sleep by 12am.



Nitrogen said:


> 3/4 which was better than i expected.
> 
> - wake up before 11am *yes* (at 9:30am actually)
> - finish up chores *yes*
> - for ****'s sake, get out of the house tomorrow and go for a walk. a half-hour long walk, even longer if possible. *no* (too cold outside, it literally ****ing snowed today. its still ****ing snowing. in the middle of may. wat.)
> - draw, write, etc. do something productive rather than play vgs/go on the internet *yes* (sketched for about a half hour, didn't spend too much time online or playing videogames today)


i can't believe i woke up earlier than you today since i usually wake up at 3pm ish on weekends. can you pick me up and let me make a snow angel with you.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Similar goal tomorrow since it is Mother's Day and I've been failing the 8 hour attempts anyway.
> 
> 2 hours of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that 2 hours at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.


Just barely accomplished my goal by the end of the day. Did 45 minutes drawing practice, 47 minutes cleaning, and 31 minutes researching rocks/minerals for a total of 2 hours and 3 minutes.

Today my goal is 2 hours and 30 minutes of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice. I hope to accomplish a lot more than the set goal.


----------



## fernandorodriguez

fernandorodriguez said:


> *Yesterday:*
> -Clean the kitchen *DONE*
> -Half hour of yoga *FAILED*
> -Draw *FAILED*
> -Help Ste move his sofa *DONE*


2 out of 4, it's a cop out but I didn't have time, cleaning took longer than I thought and so did moving the sofa, also my friend split up with his girlfriend so I drove her home.

Today:
-Go to work
-Draw

That's it, if I can't find time to draw tonight Ive had it


----------



## Nitrogen

Nitrogen said:


> tomorrow:
> - do chores *yes* vacuumed the entire house, did dishes, cleaned kitchen
> - go for a walk (if it isn't too cold) *yes* went for a walk this morning for about a half hour, srsly need to make this routine because i only walked a mile and i could barely walk up the hill and was out of breath lol
> - finish up registration for summer classes/buy textbook for CS class *yes* can't buy textbook yet (friday) but have registered for class
> - again, do something productive other than go on internet or play vg all day *yes* spent less time online than yesterday


4/4 cheers

tomorrow:
- chores as per usual
- go for another walk (go different path this time)
- draw for 30+ minutes
- continue reading faulkner


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> tomorrow:
> -wake up at 7:30am and get ready. *yes.*
> -nephrologist appointment in LA. *yes.*
> -work on reports. *a tad.*
> -exercise (ughhhhhhhhhhh but i must. my resolution for the summer). *uhhhh no.*
> -make bracelet. *just began.*
> -sleep by 12am. *we shall see.*


tomorrow:
-wake up by 11am at least.
-work on reports.
-attend therapy appointment.
-finish bracelet.
-business schematics.
-sleep by 12am.



Nitrogen said:


> 4/4 *cheers*
> 
> tomorrow:
> - chores as per usual
> - go for another walk (go different path this time)
> - draw for 30+ minutes
> - continue reading faulkner


*kanpai
(which is what we will say when we clink our glasses of sake together when we meet and get drunk in your room right)

and yay i'm glad you got everything done. :high5


----------



## fernandorodriguez

fernandorodriguez said:


> Yesterday:
> -Go to work *Done*
> -Draw *And done*
> 
> That's it, if I can't find time to draw tonight Ive had it


So glad I actually sat down and drew something, it's been far too long and it's time to get back on it full force.










Today:
-Work
-Draw
-Buy a stove


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today my goal is 2 hours and 30 minutes of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice. I hope to accomplish a lot more than the set goal.


36 minutes drawing and 53 minutes cleaning is all I got done. I could've gotten the remaining hour in at the end of the day but I just felt like I wanted a break.

Same goal today

2 hours and 30 minutes of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.

I'll also try not to drink any soda for the remainder of the day.


----------



## slyfox

fernandorodriguez said:


> So glad I actually sat down and drew something, it's been far too long and it's time to get back on it full force.


You did a great job


----------



## Fonts

I've been slacking lately... even too lazy to post in this thread . Time to try again.

*Todays Goals:*

- Go for a long walk
- Start working on my blog
- Finish cleaning ( still havent )
- Do something I want to do


----------



## A51XF

Wow it's already the May 13. I need to get back into gear and stop worrying about jury duty.


Goals for today.

-Keep working with the Skyrim creation kit.
-Draw a anime girl-not really my thing but it's for practice.
-Read my Atlas Of The Universe book. 
-Practice guitar LOL 
-I have to work on a plan to keep up with dealing with my G.A.D. I start and stop this way too much. I must do this daily or I'll never get any better. So I'm going to read my Social Anxiety Workbook and start listening to some CBT audio tapes and lessons I have. 
-Find a decent photo sharing site.


----------



## A51XF

fernandorodriguez said:


> So glad I actually sat down and drew something, it's been far too long and it's time to get back on it full force.


Nice work! Does it have some kind of meaning to it?


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> 36 minutes drawing and 53 minutes cleaning is all I got done. I could've gotten the remaining hour in at the end of the day but I just felt like I wanted a break.
> 
> Same goal today
> 
> 2 hours and 30 minutes of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.
> 
> I'll also try not to drink any soda for the remainder of the day.


You're still cleaning lol.

Soda is tough for me to give up too because it get's so damn hot here in the summer time. Thankfully it's nice and cool today.


----------



## A51XF

Fonts said:


> I've been slacking lately... even too lazy to post in this thread . Time to try again.
> 
> *Todays Goals:*
> 
> - Go for a long walk
> - Start working on my blog
> - Finish cleaning ( still havent )
> - Do something I want to do


I need to do some walking myself. Good luck with your goals today.


----------



## fernandorodriguez

slyfox said:


> You did a great job


Thanks mate



A51XF said:


> Nice work! Does it have some kind of meaning to it?


Cheers, na no meaning, I just like drawing mandalas!


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> Wow it's already the May 13. I need to get back into gear and stop worrying about jury duty.
> 
> Goals for today.
> 
> *Done*-Keep working with the Skyrim creation kit.
> X-Draw a anime girl-not really my thing but it's for practice.
> X-Read my Atlas Of The Universe book.
> X My cat was having a good sleep anyways I didn't want to disturb her.-Practice guitar LOL
> *Done. This was really my main priority and hopefully I can stick to this daily.*-I have to work on a plan to keep up with dealing with my G.A.D. I start and stop this way too much. I must do this daily or I'll never get any better. So I'm going to read my Social Anxiety Workbook and start listening to some CBT audio tapes and lessons I have.
> X no big deal really-Find a decent photo sharing site.


Sill going to work on the creation kit tonight for a couple of hours. I kind of like working at night.


----------



## Nitrogen

Nitrogen said:


> tomorrow:
> - chores as per usual *no..yes?* (none that really needed to be done)
> - go for another walk (go different path this time) *no* too cold
> - draw for 30+ minutes (unfortunately,) *no*
> - continue reading faulkner *yes*


tomorrow:
- complete chores if necessary
- go for walk if weather is decent
- spend time outside (beside walking)
- continue reading faulkner


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Same goal today
> 
> 2 hours and 30 minutes of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.
> 
> I'll also try not to drink any soda for the remainder of the day.


I did less than 10 minutes of anything productive. Just slept most of the day. With less than 35 minutes to go I should achieve the soda goal.

Same goal tomorrow

2 hours and 30 minutes of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> tomorrow:
> -wake up by 11am at least. *yes. and then fell asleep a couple hours later.*
> -work on reports. *i'm about to.*
> -attend therapy appointment. *yes.*
> -finish bracelet. *no.*
> -business schematics. *no.*
> -sleep by 12am. *we will see.*


tomorrow; much of the same:
-wake up by 11am at least.
-work on reports.
-finish bracelet.
-diet research and grocery list.
-go to car wash and errands with sister.
-sleep by 12am.


----------



## Ryan Chen

None of the above and thank you for commenting on my thread about graffiti.


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.


-Do workbook assignments in Social Anxiety workbook.
-List to CBT audio tapes and do the lessons.
-Skyrim creation kit work.
-Draw the anime girl face.
-Do ten pushups


----------



## Seethergirl

Today:
-Clean up the rest of the house.
-Organize the clutter on the shelves in the hallway.
-Do the dishes.
-Go to the store.
-Make dinner.


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> *Done*-Do workbook assignments in Social Anxiety workbook.
> *Done*-List to CBT audio tapes and do the lessons.
> *Done*-Skyrim creation kit work.
> X-Draw the anime girl face. I think I'll choose something else to draw.
> I did two pushups LOL -Do ten pushups


I'm going to do the pushups again right now. I know I can do more than two. I think I can LOL.


----------



## A51XF

Ten push-ups *Done* I redeemed myself but 10 is still weak sauce :/

Wow I'm out of shape I'm going to add some exercising goals next week.


----------



## A51XF

Seethergirl said:


> Today:
> -Do the dishes.


I hate doing dishes but I'll probably end up washing mine too.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> tomorrow; much of the same:
> -wake up by 11am at least. *yes. and regretted it. had severe insomnia last night. went to bed at 12am but didn't fall asleep until 4am. woke up at 8am.*
> -work on reports. *no.*
> -finish bracelet. *no.*
> -diet research and grocery list. *yes.*
> -go to car wash and errands with sister. *yes.*
> -sleep by 12am. *we shall see.*


tomorrow:
-wake up by 11am at least.
-dentist appointment at 3:30pm.
-reports.
-sleep by 12am.

little point in assigning goals anymore. i rarely do any except for the ones i am dragged to do. tagging "reports" on there is just a whimsical crossing of the fingers since i'll probably never finish them.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Same goal tomorrow
> 
> 2 hours and 30 minutes of cleaning, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.


Another day of doing hardly anything.

Today

1 hour of cleaning, chores, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.


----------



## A51XF

Today

-12 pushups and one set of 15 situps
-CBT Therapy for 30 minutes
-Social Anxiety Workbook record ways which social anxiety has affected friendships and relationships. Record ways in which social anxiety has affected my work or education.Record ways social anxiety has affected my day-to-day funtioning.
-Skyrim creation kit keep working on cluttering the dungeon tutorial.
-Draw basic circle and learn how to shade it properly. 
-Start on the Blender 3D college course of find a basic tutorial to work on.


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Another day of doing hardly anything.
> 
> Today
> 
> 1 hour of cleaning, chores, art and or researching minerals/rocks. Of that time at least 30 minutes have to be drawing practice.


Good luck! Just stick to it and you'll get it done.


----------



## Nitrogen

Nitrogen said:


> tomorrow:
> - complete chores if necessary *no*
> - go for walk if weather is decent *yes...?* i didn't really go for a 'walk', but did walk around a lot yesterday
> - spend time outside (beside walking) *yes*
> - continue reading faulkner *yes*


today:

- finish up chores
- go to library
- spend time outside
- continue reading
- call therapist


----------



## ev29

Today:
- Go to class & bbq afterwards
- Come home and tidy room, finish laundry
- Feed birds
- Reply to group messages about assignment
- Make a study plan for final exams
- Study


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> tomorrow:
> -wake up by 11am at least. *11:50am.*
> -dentist appointment at 3:30pm. *yes.*
> -reports. *no.*
> -sleep by 12am. *i'm already tired and want to sleep. probably.*
> 
> little point in assigning goals anymore. i rarely do any except for the ones i am dragged to do. tagging "reports" on there is just a whimsical crossing of the fingers since i'll probably never finish them.


tomorrow:
-wake up by 11am at least.
-draw or write or whatever instead of playing videogames first thing.
-go to free movie if mum still wants to.
-sleep by 12am.


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> Good luck! Just stick to it and you'll get it done.


Slept just about whole day away  So did nothing. Just didn't feel like bothering. Thanks though  I'll keep trying. Really wanna get a very productive day where I get 8 hours or more stuff done. Think I've gotta start fighting my tiredness more and lay off the internet.

For today

30 minutes doing something productive. Setting the bar really low so I won't have an excuse. Hope to do way more than the goal though. I'll pump it up 15 mins each day I'm successful


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> Today
> 
> -12 pushups and one set of 15 situps
> -CBT Therapy for 30 minutes
> -Social Anxiety Workbook record ways which social anxiety has affected friendships and relationships. Record ways in which social anxiety has affected my work or education.Record ways social anxiety has affected my day-to-day funtioning.
> -Skyrim creation kit keep working on cluttering the dungeon tutorial.
> -Draw basic circle and learn how to shade it properly.
> -Start on the Blender 3D college course of find a basic tutorial to work on.


I did the top three then fizzled out. The therapy is the most important goal for me, so as long as I do that I'm good.


----------



## Marakunda

-I'm going to have a shower.
-I'm going to (at least try to) go outside.
- I'll try to not be so negative/depressed.

Simple...


----------



## Fonts

As of recent events, today I'm just going to try to remain happy.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Today:
> - Go to class & bbq afterwards :yes
> - Come home and tidy room, finish laundry
> - Feed birds :yes
> - Reply to group messages about assignment :yes
> - Make a study plan for final exams :yes
> - Study


Tomorrow:
- Follow study plan
- Tidy room


----------



## A51XF

Goals for Today.


-CBT therapy
-Social Anxiety Workbook


That's it for today.


----------



## Nitrogen

Nitrogen said:


> today:
> 
> - finish up chores *yes*
> - go to library *yes*
> - spend time outside *yes*
> - continue reading *yes*
> - call therapist *yes* (email but same difference)


today:

- complete whatever chores need to be done
- go for a walk
- continue reading
- email therapist
- attend class, also purchase textbook


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> For today
> 
> 30 minutes doing something productive. Setting the bar really low so I won't have an excuse. Hope to do way more than the goal though. I'll pump it up 15 mins each day I'm successful


I did over an hour of reading about rocks and minerals. Still finding it very confusing.

Since I succeeded, tomorrow my goal is 45 minutes of working on things to improve my life. Another 15 minutes will be added the next day if I succeed.


----------



## Marakunda

Marakunda said:


> -I'm going to have a shower. *Done.*
> -I'm going to (at least try to) go outside.* Done.*
> - I'll try to not be so negative/depressed.* And done.*
> 
> Simple...


Like I said, simple.


----------



## AceEmoKid

AceEmoKid said:


> tomorrow:
> -wake up by 11am at least. *no*
> -draw or write or whatever instead of playing videogames first thing. *no*
> -go to free movie if mum still wants to. *yes*
> -sleep by 12am. *eh*


tomorrow:
-wake up by 11am
-try to go a day without videogames for once
-finish report
-doodle or something productive
-sleep by 12am


----------



## Nitrogen

Nitrogen said:


> today:
> 
> - complete whatever chores need to be done *yes*
> - go for a walk *yes*
> - continue reading *no*
> - email therapist *no*
> - attend class, also purchase textbook *yes, and no*


tomorrow:

- do whatever the hell you want, i guess. no obligations nor tasks that need to be completed. at the very least,
- whatever you do, make sure you do something somewhat productive.


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Follow study plan :yes
> - Tidy room :yes *most of it*


Tomorrow:
- Follow study plan
- Finish up cleaning room, tidy desk
- Sort out group assignment ****


----------



## ev29

ev29 said:


> Tomorrow:
> - Follow study plan *got 2hrs behind somehow but mostly followed it*
> - Finish up cleaning room, tidy desk
> - Sort out group assignment **** *kinda*


Tomorrow:
- Follow study plan
- Tidy room
- Group assignment


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> Goals for Today.
> 
> -CBT therapy
> -Social Anxiety Workbook
> 
> That's it for today.


I never did this I ended up falling asleep on my couch with my cat. I'll start again Monday.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Since I succeeded, tomorrow my goal is 45 minutes of working on things to improve my life. Another 15 minutes will be added the next day if I succeed.


Only did like 8 minutes...


----------



## Fonts

My goal today is to eat healthy and go for a run later on.


----------



## Fonts

Fonts said:


> My goal today is to eat healthy and go for a run later on.


Didn't eat healthy, did walk/run. Same goal today. I think I got it this time.


----------



## ev29

My plan for today, these aren't really goals I just want to lay it out for myself and try and be realistic with what I can achieve:
- Run & have big breakfast :yes
- Spend some time being positive on sas & think/read about self-improvement and ways to fight depression/anxiety
- Research my topic for group assignment - 1hr
- catch up on 5-6 lectures until dinner
- Do some more research for group assignment & get notes ready for tomorrow/do a rough draft set of powerpoint slides
- Skype with sister possibly
- Skype with boyfriend


----------



## AceEmoKid

Will I do something productive tomorrow? The pressure's on. I am sick of stewing around in this tiny room playing video games all day. FFXII can only entertain for so long before you want to throw a controller at the screen from all those stupid hellhounds killing off your party. Let's do something different tomorrow. Something with a physical product at the end. Something you can hold out in front of you and smile smugly to yourself and mutter, I did that. Yes. 

Tomorrow:
-Wake up by 11am.
-Finish report and begin outlining the next.
-Finish bracelet.
-Storyboard and/or concept drawings and/or preliminary scripts.
-Remember to eat the last of the spinach for iron and eat at least a handful of peanuts for daily protein. 
-Work on CD booklets and track ordering.
-Sleep by 12am.


----------



## Fonts

Once again, I got exercise but failed to eat properly, so once again I am setting the same simple goal. Eat healthy and exercise. I need to get into the routine.

Good luck too everyone else with what they are hoping to accomplish. I believe in all of us :clap


----------



## A51XF

Monthly Goals

-Study everyday for my drivers license for 30 minutes
-CBT therapy everday for 30 minutes
-Practice Flight Simulation for a hour a day (mainly a hobby)
-Read a book for at least 30 minutes a day
-Start drawing seriously for a hour a day
-Practice guitar seriously for a hour a day
-Walking everyday as long at the temperature is below or at 85 degrees. If not do sets of pushups and situps inside the house.
-Start meditating for at least a hour a day. 
-Set a hour aside to do something random. Maybe write some things down throw them in a pot and pick something at random. 
-Start looking for a new place to live in Santa Fe New Mexico


Goals for Today June 02. 2014

-CBT Therapy-60 minutes.
-Study for my drivers license-30 minutes
-Read a book-30 minutes
-Practice guitar-60 minutes
-No exercise because I'm sick and the temperature is going to be 103 degrees.
-meditate or listen to something calming on youtube-60 minutes.
- Practice flight simulator-60 minutes
-random goal for today is washing dishes.
-Search for houses to rent in Santa Fe New Mexico


----------



## A51XF

I'll have to start again tomorrow I'm too sick today to do anything. My goal now is to take some medicine and fall asleep.


----------



## chinaski

-workout
-jog
-work on project
-apply for a job(s)
-read
-clean room


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -workout *(done)*
> -jog *(done)*
> -work on project *(got started, but didn't get much done)*
> -apply for a job(s) *(no)*
> -read *(done)*
> -clean room *(cleaned a little)*


Same goals for today


----------



## chinaski

-Work on Project. The goal is to have a "rough" finished project by the end of the day. Thursday I'll add detail and (try to) fix a few bugs. Hoping to be done with everything by Friday evening.* (Not even close. Spent most of the day dicking around and playing iphone games. i'm going to work on it a bit before I go to bed)*
-workout* (yes)*
-jog *(no. I didn't get any sleep the night before, so I was really tired)*
-Organize room a little. *(nope)*


----------



## chinaski

-Work on Project. Have a "rough" finished project by the end of the day.
-Workout
-Jog

*wen't out so i didn't do anything. going to work on project now, hopefully i can get most of it done.

Edit: 1am - haven't done anything. procrastinating so hard right now.
Edit2: 2am - started working on it, but got distracted by youtube. Didn't get much done. going to work on it a bit more before I go to bed
*


----------



## chinaski

for tomorrow:
-Work on Project. Hopefully finish
-Workout
-Jog

*did nothing again today...*


----------



## slyfox

For today, do at least 6 hrs of productive work


----------



## CubeGlow

CubeGlow said:


> -eat.
> -cut grass .
> -watch real madrid vs malaga.
> -after that random stuff lol


I remember when I posted this . Ahh good times. Real madrid won champions league !  . So happy. My days are busier now in a good way .


----------



## CubeGlow

chinaski said:


> for tomorrow:
> -Work on Project. Hopefully finish
> -Workout
> -Jog


goodluck


----------



## chinaski

For the weekend:
-maybe work on the project? Please, me, do the goddamned project!



CubeGlow said:


> goodluck


Thanks!


----------



## CubeGlow

chinaski said:


> For the weekend:
> -maybe work on the project? Please, me, do the goddamned project!
> 
> Thanks!


Same here. I rather do excercise and do house work than do my schoolwork. At least your doing productive activity.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> For today, do at least 6 hrs of productive work


Only did about 3 hrs worth of stuff and most of it was taking my girlfriend to the doctor. Also paid some bills and went tp the bank.

Today, I want to do at least 6 hrs of productive work


----------



## jook

fernandorodriguez said:


> So glad I actually sat down and drew something, it's been far too long and it's time to get back on it full force.


Very nice work Fernando! Looks like the third eye with some Native American overtones. Very nice. Congrats on getting back to your craft. Creativity is a great outlet and you feel better about life in general when you use your talents. I know the trouble I have getting to my writing so really, congratulations on making it to the drawing table. Keep it up!:yes


----------



## AceEmoKid

Rest of today:
- organize book. draft at least 2 pages, illustrations included.
- thumbnail shirt design brainstorms.
- reply to messages. yes, even the several month old ones.

Tomorrow:
- run more errands with sister.
- search for better quality pack of black fabric markers.
- if successful in finding markers, begin one shirt's final design.
- work on book pages.
- edit video.
- finish uploading old vlog.


----------



## slyfox

Today

Over 3 hours cleaning
Over 30 mins drawing practice
Go out of my way to eat some extra veggies
Pay electricity bill
Make a bracelet for my girlfriend because she is sick


----------



## frosted

For today:
-take the kids I'm looking after to an amusement park (scary!)
-clean my room
-wash some clothes
-cook from a new recipe

For overall:
-staying positive, gotta break this negative circle of thoughts
-working on my speech and breathing


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Over 3 hours cleaning *No, but got the time in today*
> Over 30 mins drawing practice *No*
> Go out of my way to eat some extra veggies *No*
> Pay electricity bill *No*
> Make a bracelet for my girlfriend because she is sick *Braided her a alternating blue and light blue one.*


Tomorrow

Over 4 hours of cleaning
Over 30 mins drawing practice
Go out of my way to eat some extra veggies
Pay electricity bill


----------



## juvy

Today:

8 hours work
dinner with the family later


----------



## AceEmoKid

Rest of today:
- Fill out remaining forms.
- Decorate manila envelope.
- Print photo and finish counselor profile.
- Read more of The Singing Neanderthals.
- Begin 2nd design.

Tomorrow:
- Pack lunch and assemble needed materials.
- Attend 2nd training module.
- Clarify about CPR and first aide certification.
- Read more of The Singing Neanderthals.
- Work on recipes.


----------



## chinaski

rest of the day:
-workout (abs)
-jog (30 minutes)
-work on project (haven't touched it in a week...)


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Over 4 hours of cleaning *Did 4 hours and 9 minutes*
> Over 30 mins drawing practice *No*
> Go out of my way to eat some extra veggies *No, ate some fresh lemon though*
> Pay electricity bill *Actually can't find it so might have to pay by phone*


Today

*6 hours of cleaning. Might be hard for me to keep my focus because what is left is mostly tedious organizing stuff
*30 mins drawing or crafting. Whatever I can get in the mood enough for.
*Go out of my way to eat some extra veggies


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> rest of the day:
> -workout (abs) *no*
> -jog (30 minutes) *yes*
> -work on project (haven't touched it in a week...) *no*


today:
-work on project....
-jog (30 minutes)
-workout (back and abs)
-write email


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> *6 hours of cleaning. Might be hard for me to keep my focus because what is left is mostly tedious organizing stuff
> *30 mins drawing or crafting. Whatever I can get in the mood enough for.
> *Go out of my way to eat some extra veggies


Only did about a half hour of cleaning. Did about a half hour of crafting wire rings but was quite a bit after midnight. Added fresh tomato to my foods but ended up making me feel nauseous

Today

*Make it to my Dad's house today for Father's Day despite going to bed so late
*Do some cleaning
*Go out of my way to eat some extra veggies
*Work on bills


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Today I am going to:
* Clean the kitchen
* Clean my room
* Take out the trash. 
* Go out and buy thai food.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> *Make it to my Dad's house today for Father's Day despite going to bed so late - *Success*
> *Do some cleaning - *Failure*
> *Go out of my way to eat some extra veggies - *Failure*
> *Work on bills - *Paid one bill*


Tomrrow

*Four hours of cleaning
*Work on clearing eve troughs 
*Mow the lawn
*Make an appointment to see about disability
*Eat extra veggies


----------



## chinaski

tomorrow:
-Project (maybe this time I'll actually get something done?)
-jog (30 minutes. once in the morning and then again at night)
-workout (shoulders and abs)
-apply for a job


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> tomorrow:
> -Project (maybe this time I'll actually get something done?) *nope*
> -jog (30 minutes. once in the morning and then again at night) *only jogged once.*
> -workout (shoulders and abs) *yes*
> -apply for a job *no*


-Project
-jog (30 minutes)
-workout (arms)
-apply for a job


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomrrow
> 
> *Four hours of cleaning
> *Work on clearing eve troughs
> *Mow the lawn
> *Make an appointment to see about disability *Only thing I did*
> *Eat extra veggies


Didn't do much yesterday


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today

-Personal hygiene 
-Start CBT therapy over again someday I might actually stick to this.
-Complete clutter tutorial for my vault in the geck.
-Watch a Episode of the X-Files on Netflix.
-Get guitar out of dusty guitar case and practice.
-Pick out a book to read and read at least for one hour.
-Practice my flight simulator tutorials.
-listen to country music for one hour...as I would like to focus more on playing country music on my guitar.


----------



## A51XF

Did most of the goal for the day not too bad.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today
> 
> -Personal hygiene *I cleaned myself thoroughly...not sure what kind of goal this is but I'm going with it.*
> -Start CBT therapy over again someday I might actually stick to this. *Done I've started this again but will I stick to it is the question.*
> -Complete clutter tutorial for my vault in the geck. *Done but I still have hundreds of items to place.*
> -Watch a Episode of the X-Files on Netflix. *Done*
> -Get guitar out of dusty guitar case and practice. *Done and really enjoyed playing again. *
> -Pick out a book to read and read at least for one hour. *Nope didn't read anything except for therapy handouts.*
> -Practice my flight simulator tutorials.* I'll get to this tomorrow.*
> -listen to country music for one hour...as I would like to focus more on playing country music on my guitar.* Listened to about a hour and a half of music. I might invest in some bluegrass lessons. *


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.


-CBT therapy for a half hour. Day 2.
-Practice bluegrass lessons on guitar for about a hour. Maybe more depending on how my fingers hold up.
-Keep learning the G.E.C.K 
-Read for one hour
-Watch one episode of the X-files
-Practice flight simulator for one hour. 
-Practice bluegrass lessons again for one hour.


----------



## A51XF

Didn't complete everything but did most daily goals again. A lot better than the past two weeks I spent whining in front of the air conditioner. The first week of June I was sick so that really set the month off to a crappy start.I'm starting to get back into the flow of daily goal setting.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> -CBT therapy for a half hour. Day 2. *Completed*
> -Practice bluegrass lessons on guitar for about a hour. Maybe more depending on how my fingers hold up. *Practiced for 2 1/2 hours *
> -Keep learning the G.E.C.K *Added some clutter to my vault*.
> -Read for one hour *I read therapy related things but that doesn't really count.*
> -Watch one episode of the X-files *I will watch one or two episodes before I go to bed.*
> -Practice flight simulator for one hour. *I didn't get to it. I might spend some time only doing this on the weekends.*
> -Practice bluegrass lessons again for one hour. *I had such a good motivation this morning that I'm going to practice again in about one hour. Really happy about this because I've given up so much on playing guitar. I would be a decent player if I stuck to it but I always end up quitting. I'll see where I'm at in a month I suppose but I feel very motivated to complete my bluegrass lessons.
> 
> *


----------



## A51XF

slyfox said:


> Didn't do much yesterday


Mow your damn lawn!

I wish I had a lawn to mow all we have here is dirt.


----------



## A51XF

chinaski said:


> -Project
> -jog (30 minutes)
> -workout (arms)
> -apply for a job


You've listed the three things I've totally given up on.


----------



## slyfox

A51XF said:


> Mow your damn lawn!
> 
> I wish I had a lawn to mow all we have here is dirt.


I mowed it the next day :b I'd rather have dirt or moss so I didn't have to mow. Thankfully it is a very small yard. I'm just a big procrastinator


----------



## slyfox

For the rest of today

Get at least an hour of drawing in
3 hours of cleaning


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> For the rest of today
> 
> Get at least an hour of drawing in *- 41 minutes drawing*
> 3 hours of cleaning *- Did nothing. I need to stop sleeping so much*


Same goal tomorrow

Get at least an hour of drawing in
3 hours of cleaning


----------



## CatFiend

It's 5 am and I haven't slept yet so I might fall asleep and do none of this.

-go for a run at 6 am, I've wanted to start running all year but I have been too nervous.
-create a schedule type thing with different stuff to do so I'm not just sitting on the computer all day 
-go to the shop to buy something and don't use the self check out.
-find a good new album to listen to and tv series to watch.
-go to bed at a reasonable time, 9ish

EDIT- and clean my room


----------



## A51XF

CatFiend said:


> It's 5 am and I haven't slept yet so I might fall asleep and do none of this.
> 
> -go for a run at 6 am, I've wanted to start running all year but I have been too nervous.
> -create a schedule type thing with different stuff to do so I'm not just sitting on the computer all day
> -go to the shop to buy something and don't use the self check out.
> -find a good new album to listen to and tv series to watch.
> -go to bed at a reasonable time, 9ish


Good goals all except for that running at 6 am nonsense. :b


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Same goal tomorrow
> 
> Get at least an hour of drawing in
> 3 hours of cleaning


Did nothing...


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

-Start CBT all over again because I'm nuts. (1 hour)
-Draw for one hour I have paper now. (1hour)
-G.E.C.K. clutter work. I might actually finish this today. (1hour)
-Practice my flight simulator. (1hour)
-Read a book. (1hour)
-Practice hammer ons on guitar. (1hour)
-Practice bluegrass rhythm guitar if my fingers hold up.(1hour)


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> -Start CBT all over again because I'm nuts. (1 hour) *completed*
> -Draw for one hour I have paper now. (1hour) *completed*
> -G.E.C.K. clutter work. I might actually finish this today. (1hour) *completed*
> -Practice my flight simulator. (1hour) *incomplete*
> -Read a book. (1hour) *incomplete*
> -Practice hammer ons on guitar. (1hour) *completed*
> -Practice bluegrass rhythm guitar if my fingers hold up.(1hour) *completed*


This is really good for me hopefully I can keep it up. I really would've liked to finish the reading goal but I can't seem to find a book I want to read.


----------



## A51XF

Fleece said:


> Dis fairly well today. Same again tommorow.


Glad you completed your goals. :clap


----------



## slyfox

Today

Stay up until at least 10 pm without naps
Draw for over an hour. I'm way behind on my drawing goal.


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today


-CBT therapy for a half hour.
-finish touching up my vault clutter and then work on a navmesh.
-Practice flight simulator.
-Draw one hour
-Practice hammer guitar hammer ons 
-Practice rhythm guitar


----------



## Birdkid

Goals for today, 
-read 1 of the 3 books I have
-not mess up my relationship with Madison(new friend)
-(more of a challenge) Not to get mad.
-get out of my house


----------



## A51XF

Almost done for the day.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today
> 
> -CBT therapy for a half hour.*Completed *
> -finish touching up my vault clutter and then work on a navmesh.*Completed.* *I worked on this for over three hours now, so I had to sacrifice some other goals.*
> -Practice guitar hammer ons *Will complete*
> -Practice rhythm guitar *Will complete*


----------



## Birdkid

Birdkid said:


> Goals for today,
> -read 1 of the 3 books I have
> -not mess up my relationship with Madison(new friend)
> -(more of a challenge) Not to get mad.
> -get out of my house


-Touched the book
-Still holding up
-FAILED , got upset with my sister/mom
-Nope, still in my house...(maybe I'll walk around at night)

Maybe tomorrow things will be better =3 ?


----------



## chinaski

-work on project
-jog
-workout (arms and abs)
-apply for a job(s)
-eat healthy


----------



## slyfox

Today

-Draw for over an hour
-15+ minutes of walking


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> -Draw for over an hour
> -15+ minutes of walking


Didn't do my goal. I'll set the same goal for today


----------



## The Islander

Today my goal is to finish a song remake on FL Studio that I've been working on. It only needs some effects and final mixing, which should take max 5 hours.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> -Draw for over an hour
> -15+ minutes of walking


Only did about 15 minutes of drawing. Better than nothing

Same goal tomorrow


----------



## chinaski

-jog
-workout (arms and abs)
-apply for a job(s)


----------



## SvanThorXx

Is this just a thread where we post our goals? 

I guess my goals today is don't drink until I pass out and don't scream at anyone. XD


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Only did about 15 minutes of drawing. Better than nothing
> 
> Same goal tomorrow


Only did about 7 minutes of walking.



SvanThorXx said:


> Is this just a thread where we post our goals?
> 
> I guess my goals today is don't drink until I pass out and don't scream at anyone. XD


Yeah you have the right idea. Just post your goal(s) for today


----------



## ruxul

Organize my itunes library... Oh god its gonna be ugly


----------



## Saffron831

Okay, I'm going to commit to post here daily...We'll see how it goes.

Tomorrow (today, really) I am going to...

- Take my brothers to yoshinoya, and bring my stepmom some food at work.
- Do all the laundry currently piled up in my closet...
- Take the dogs on a long walk and call my Mom/Grandma, since I've been putting it off.

Thumbs crossed.


----------



## slyfox

Saffron831 said:


> Okay, I'm going to commit to post here daily...We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Tomorrow (today, really) I am going to...
> 
> - Take my brothers to yoshinoya, and bring my stepmom some food at work.
> - Do all the laundry currently piled up in my closet...
> - Take the dogs on a long walk and call my Mom/Grandma, since I've been putting it off.
> 
> Thumbs crossed.


Good luck and welcome to SAS  Hope posting in this topic helps

My goals for today

* Go to my parents to get their help with some paperwork
* Do a bunch of cleaning
* Make a soup can forge like in this video


----------



## pocketbird

Tomorrow:
- Wake up early, go for a jog - do not stop!
- Drink 3 bottles of water
- Apply for a job
- Complete one order
- Go for a walk


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> My goals for today
> 
> * Go to my parents to get their help with some paperwork *Nope*
> * Do a bunch of cleaning *Nope*
> * Make a soup can forge like in this video
> 
> 
> 
> *Decided for the time being I'm going to practice with smithing copper. Is much softer than steel and has a lower melting point*


Doing really bad on daily goals lately.


----------



## A51XF

Same as monthly goals. I'm changing the CBT therapy goal because it's boring really and it makes me sleepy. 

-Play games because they help me relax a little bit and motivate me to create when I'm done playing.
-Keep learning the geck and skyrim creation kit. (1 hour daily)
-Read (1hour)
-Study for drivers license test (1 hour) 
-Practice flight simulator (1 hour daily)
-practice guitar (1 to 2 hours daily)


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> Same as monthly goals. I'm changing the CBT therapy goal because it's boring really and it makes me sleepy.
> 
> -Play games because they help me relax a little bit and motivate me to create when I'm done playing. *COMPLETED*
> -Keep learning the geck and skyrim creation kit. (1 hour daily) *FAIL**ED*
> -Read (1hour) *FAILED*
> -Study for drivers license test (1 hour) *FAILED*
> -Practice flight simulator (1 hour daily) *FAIL*ED
> -practice guitar (1 to 2 hours daily)*FAILED*


I started my games and then kept on playing them all day. I think I better stick to having CBT therapy first. I seem to be more disciplined after the therapy.


----------



## A51XF

So far the first two days of July consisted of me sitting around doing nothing.


My goals today.


-Start CBT therapy yet again 1hr
-Work on my vault in GECK (Fallout video game creation program) 1hr
-Skyrim creation kit (Skyrim creation program) 1hr
-Read a book 1hr
-Start using Blender 3d again 1hr
-draw 1hr
-practice guitar 2 hr 

I really want to complete all 8 hours of goals today.


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> So far the first two days of July consisted of me sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> My goals today.
> 
> -Start CBT therapy yet again 1hr *completed*
> -Work on my vault in GECK (Fallout video game creation program) 1hr *completed*
> -Skyrim creation kit (Skyrim creation program) 1hr *completed*
> -Read a book 1hr *completed*
> -Start using Blender 3d again 1hr *completed*
> -draw 1hr *didn't complete*
> -practice guitar 2 hr *completed but I only was able to get a hour in before my fingers got sore.*
> 
> I really want to complete all 8 hours of goals today.


I did a lot better today.


----------



## slyfox

For today, I guess I'll mostly just try to not sleep the day away. I'll try to be productive as well


----------



## jook

Hi Everyone! Good to see lots of new faces and some great goals and follow through. Keep it up :clap:clap. I haven't been around much lately but I started this thread a couple of years ago and it's great to see it still going strong and helping people with their daily grind . I'm posting today because this REALLY helps me when I've got a lot to do and need some help focusing. Today is one of those days so here I go!

-Walmart: 
get key made, return pet harness for bigger one, ask question at Money Gram desk, buy Vit.C
-Food Market:
buy lamb & turkey
-Grocery store:
check on high quality cat frozen cat food
-Talk to L about the cat food she buys - price and how long it lasts
-Finish the screen door project (find board I need)
-Look for stinging nettle plant to make fertilizer tea (maybe get P to help)
-Cut up fruit for smoothies and juicing.
-Put DC in the car for bugs picked up camping....

And for fun - maybe go to pool with my guy :b

Just making this list exhausted me. Whew!!


----------



## Fat Man

Today I plan on cleaning the rest of the house. Did some cleaning today.


----------



## slyfox

Today

Do some drawing
Stay awake
Do some cleaning


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Do some drawing
> Stay awake
> Do some cleaning


Failed them all. I really need to get better on working on my goals


----------



## slyfox

Tomorrow

Drink one or less caffeinated soda drinks
Go to my parents to get their help with trouble I'm having with my health insurance 
Do some cleaning
Do some drawing


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today



-CBT Therapy 
-work on creation kits
-study for drivers license
-wait for maintenance guy to fix faucet
-read
-watch civil war documentary
-practice flight simulator


----------



## A51XF

My birthday is coming up this week and that is depressing me. I've wasted yet another year it seems that is all I do anymore. I didn't complete any of my goals today.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today
> 
> -CBT Therapy
> -work on creation kits
> -study for drivers license
> -wait for maintenance guy to fix faucet
> -read
> -watch civil war documentary
> -practice flight simulator


----------



## chinaski

-Workout (arms)
-jog for 30 minutes
-do some yard work
-look for a job
-eat healthy


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Drink one or less caffeinated soda drinks *Went over 34 hours before drinking a caffeinated pop*
> Go to my parents to get their help with trouble I'm having with my health insurance *Ended up calling on my own and supposedly getting things resolved*
> Do some cleaning *Did hardly any*
> Do some drawing *No*


Today

Clean
Find a missing library book
Only drink one caffeinated soda today(already had it)
Mow the lawn
Avoid fast food


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today

I can't fail this one :b


-do laundry.


----------



## Citrine

-Finish studying for exam before movie
-drop off check
-look for birthday gift


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> -Finish studying for exam before movie * That was a dud. Gotta finish tomorrow*
> -drop off check *okay that's 1*
> -look for birthday gift *gnaaah*


1/3 -_-


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Clean *Nope*
> Find a missing library book *Nope*
> Only drink one caffeinated soda today(already had it) *Drank one more so not too bad*
> Mow the lawn *No, the rain was a convenient excuse *
> Avoid fast food *Yes, but am now eating some after midnight... *


Not good, but not too bad


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -Workout (arms) *Done*
> -jog for 30 minutes *Done*
> -do some yard work *Someone else did it.*
> -look for a job *No*
> -eat healthy *No. The person I'm working for bought me a burrito and soda.*
> 
> *I got a job for today, tomorrow, and hopefully Thursday, so that's great. I would like something a bit more permanent, but I'll take anything at this point. My girlfriend's birthday is coming up, so this is great timing.*


For tomorrow (keeping the list short since I have to work):

-jog for 30 minutes
-workout (push-ups and abs)
-Homework


----------



## slyfox

Today

Clean
Find a missing library book
Mow the lawn


----------



## pocketbird

- go for run
- eat my leftover nuggets before someone throws it away
- finish orders
- empty the trash in my bedroom
- put my clothes back in my drawer
- do laundry


----------



## jook

What a dwerk! Wrote a post yesterday and didn't bother to hit the submit button. Well anyway here is my post from four days ago. And over the course of four days I did manage to get it all done.


jook said:


> -Walmart:
> get key made, return pet harness for bigger one, ask question at Money Gram desk, buy Vit.C
> -Food Market:
> buy lamb & turkey
> -Grocery store:
> check on high quality cat frozen cat food
> -Talk to L about the cat food she buys - price and how long it lasts
> -Finish the screen door project (find board I need)
> -Look for stinging nettle plant to make fertilizer tea (maybe get P to help)
> -Cut up fruit for smoothies and juicing.
> -Put DC in the car for bugs picked up camping....


Today I intend:

-Go to doc apptmt
-water garden
-check out a computer I might buy
-write a little


----------



## cocooned

Well the days already passed by but for tomorrow

-Reapply for the job I want
-Limit my drinking as much as I can
-Cash my last pay check that's been sitting here for a month
-Find my damn glasses


----------



## Cellachan

Rest of today: Very lax sort of day...just hitting the gym tonight. No weights day either, just runnin/cardio.


----------



## The navigator

For tomorrow:

-clean my room
-do the laundry
-get a new pair of glasses
-pratice drawing/painting
-cook
-look for a job
-take the dog out


----------



## jook

jook said:


> Today I intend:
> 
> :yes-Go to doc apptmt
> :no-water garden
> :yes-check out a computer I might buy
> :yes-write a little


so that's that!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* :hb *A51XF!!*


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Clean *No*
> Find a missing library book *No. Really need to do this one*
> Mow the lawn *Yes*


Today

Clean 
Find a missing library book
3 hours of drawing practice


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> For tomorrow (keeping the list short since I have to work):
> 
> -jog for 30 minutes
> -workout (push-ups and abs)
> -Homework
> 
> *Didn't get much sleep the night before, and was too tired to do anything anything after work.*


Working again tomorrow so, I'll keep it short again.

-Homework
-catch up on sleep

I don't know how much longer I'll be needed at that place. My guess tomorrow is my last day. If I'm lucky they'll probably keep me until Friday or Saturday. No longer than that, though.


----------



## Citrine

Today:

-drop off certificate
-start on assignment
-mow lawn
-at least start painting she asked for


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Today:
> 
> -drop off certificate. *yeh*
> -start on assignment *Looked at the instructions. That's as far as I got :/*
> -mow lawn *yeh*
> -at least start painting she asked for *no. I need to do that tomorrow.*


.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Clean *Very little*
> Find a missing library book *No, but tried some*
> 3 hours of drawing practice *No  I was so motivated earlier and was sure I'd do it. Ended up not working on it at all*


Not bothering making one for tomorrow, but I'll be looking for the book tonight


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Working again tomorrow so, I'll keep it short again.
> 
> -Homework *did some. I'll try to finish tomorrow.*
> -catch up on sleep *took a short nap. going to try to be in bed early tonight - ~12:30*.
> 
> *Did my abs workout and few sets of push-ups. would have worked out my back, but it was getting late.*
> 
> I don't know how much longer I'll be needed at that place. My guess tomorrow is my last day.


Tomorrow

-workout (back)
-homework

I'll be working tomorrow, which is great. This should definitely be the last day. Hopefully he calls later with more work. Anyway, hopefully I get paid what I think I'm getting paid, because I would finally be able to go on the trip my gf and I've been wanting to go forever.


----------



## A51XF

jook said:


> so that's that!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* :hb *A51XF!!*


Thank you very much Jook. I haven't been lurking around here much so I didn't see this until now.


----------



## Citrine

Today:

-sleep
-finish assignment


----------



## slyfox

Today
-Find a missing library book(no excuses)
-Proofread a long letter that my girlfriend is writing


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> -workout (back) *No*
> -homework *No*
> 
> I'll be working tomorrow, which is great. This should definitely be the last day. Hopefully he calls later with more work.
> *Work is done. Back to being unemployed*.


For the rest of the day
-workout (back and abs)
-jog 30 minutes
-homework
-ask gf about _that._


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Today:
> 
> -sleep *kinda*
> -finish assignment *yea*


For the rest of the day and tomorrow:
-look for b-day gift
-finish review quiz


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> -Find a missing library book(no excuses) *So much for no excuses...*
> -Proofread a long letter that my girlfriend is writing *She ended up working on it more*


Blah


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> For the rest of the day
> -workout (back and abs) *did some back workout, but didn't finish*
> -jog 30 minutes *no*
> -homework *yes*
> -ask gf about _that. _*yes, and it went somewhat okay? *


Foe the rest of the day:
-Workout (chest and back)
-jog for 30 minutes


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> For the rest of the day and tomorrow:
> -look for b-day gift :no
> -finish review quiz :no


Same thing for tomorrow I guess.


----------



## A51XF

I need to get back on track a little.

-CBT therapy 
-GECK 
-Creation Kit
-I always post this goal but never seem to get to it. So today I will practice my flight simulator for two hours.
-Work on a new practice schedule for my guitar.
-Assemble guitar bar stool if it arrives from USPS today. 
-Read a couple chapters of Necroscope
-Draw for a hour
-Study for drivers license which I have been neglecting badly. 
-turn off T.V. because it is very distracting.
-practice guitar in the evening a couple of hours,that's if my new bar stool arrives here today.


----------



## chinaski

-workout (morning= chest, abs. night= shoulders)
-jog/walk for 3 miles
-look/apply for a job
-eat healthy
-homework


----------



## A51XF

Better than nothing I suppose.



A51XF said:


> I need to get back on track a little.
> 
> -CBT therapy *completed*
> -GECK *a little frustrated with the lighting or how to go about it, but did manage to add two more lights.*
> -Creation Kit *FAILED*
> -I always post this goal but never seem to get to it. So today I will practice my flight simulator for two hours. *FAILED AGAIN*
> -Work on a new practice schedule for my guitar. *I'll do this tomorrow morning.*
> -Assemble guitar bar stool if it arrives from USPS today. *completed*
> -Read a couple chapters of Necroscope. *I will read a couple of chapters tonight before bed.*
> -Draw for a hour *FAILED*
> -Study for drivers license which I have been neglecting badly. *At this rate I'm going to end up like my Grandpa, he received his license when he was 60.*
> -turn off T.V. because it is very distracting.* complete*
> -practice guitar in the evening a couple of hours,that's if my new bar stool arrives here today.*After I sign out here I'm headed outside to do this*


----------



## A51XF

chinaski said:


> -workout (morning= chest, abs. night= shoulders)
> -jog/walk for 3 miles
> -look/apply for a job
> -eat healthy


The four things I need to add as goals.


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> For the rest of the day and tomorrow:
> -look for b-day gift :no
> -finish review quiz :yes


Tomorrow:
-online homework
-gym/run
-look over schedule


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -workout (morning= chest, abs. night= shoulders) *Done*
> -jog/walk for 3 miles *No. *
> -look/apply for a job *No, but I plan on doing it before going to sleep (will update later)*
> -eat healthy *For the most part I did. Had a small bawl of ice cream after lunch.*
> -homework *I'm working on it now. I should be done tonight.*


Tomorrow

-jog/walk 4 miles (do this when I wake up before I get distracted by other things)
-workout (arms)
-look/apply for a job
-eat healthy
-homework


----------



## A51XF

I suppose I should do something today


-CBT Therapy
-Read a book I just bought instead of letting it become a dust catcher like all my other books. 
-Practice guitar outside in evening


----------



## A51XF

I know this was yesterday but I couldn't live with the lies anymore.

-Read a couple chapters of Necroscope. *I will read a couple of chapters tonight before bed.* *FAILED I went to sleep and didn't read anything.*

-practice guitar in the evening a couple of hours,that's if my new bar stool arrives here today.*After I sign out here I'm headed outside to do this FAILED because I put some nuts and bolts on backwards and stripped one. So I couldn't use my bar stool last night. I swear every time I assemble something together, I manage to put something on backwards. 
*


----------



## A51XF

I did something that's a win for me.



A51XF said:


> I suppose I should do something today
> 
> -CBT Therapy *Didn't feel like it today.*
> -Read a book I just bought instead of letting it become a dust catcher like all my other books. *Completed*
> -Practice guitar outside in evening *Watched Dave Matthews concert on yahoo instead.*


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Tomorrow:
> -online homework *kinda but not really...*
> -gym/run *no, walked/ran with the dog at least? -_-*
> -look over schedule *no*


Not too successful yesterday...

Tomorrow and tonight:
-work on assignment (due Sunday)
-at least do some BW exercises later...need to get into a more structured routine on that...


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Tomorrow and tonight:
> -work on assignment (due Sunday). *well, got most of it done. No music next time though. Too much daydreaming. I lose focus too much as it is.*
> -at least do some BW exercises later...need to get into a more structured routine on that... *meh...not exactly a great attempt, but it's something*


Tomorrow
-mow lawn
-finish assignment up
-drop off check


----------



## chinaski

-Jog 4 miles
-Workout (back and abs)
-Go to the doctor (not making an appointment, just going to show up. If there's a lot of people I'll just leave)
-look/apply for a job
-Homework


----------



## vanillabeanplease

I _have to_ clean up the living room today.
And on a bit of a bigger scale I really need AND WANT to get a job. So, today I want to decide which places I feel I could really, actually, for real handle working at..narrow down my list of potential work places . One step closer to actually submitting an app. hah!


----------



## A51XF

chinaski said:


> -Jog 4 miles
> -Workout (back and abs)
> -Go to the doctor (not making an appointment, just going to show up. If there's a lot of people I'll just leave)
> -look/apply for a job
> -Homework


Good job on working out and jogging.:clap

What kind of job are you looking for?


----------



## A51XF

vanillabeanplease said:


> I _have to_ clean up the living room today.
> And on a bit of a bigger scale I really need AND WANT to get a job. So, today I want to decide which places I feel I could really, actually, for real handle working at..narrow down my list of potential work places . One step closer to actually submitting an app. hah!


Good luck looking for a job.:clap


----------



## A51XF

Reading again today, that's about all I've been doing the past week. 

-Read one or two chapters today.


----------



## A51XF

I read two very long chapters.



A51XF said:


> Reading again today, that's about all I've been doing the past week.
> 
> -Read one or two chapters today. *completed*


----------



## A51XF

Fleece said:


> OKAY! It's been an extremely depressing few days for me, but i'm getting back on the positive bandwagon!
> 
> Goals for tomorrow:
> Listen to 3+ hours of music
> Go out and buy groceries
> Practice driving for a while
> Try to make few decent posts on SAS (All my posts are pretty bland, as I can't stop thinking if I try to post anything personal or interesting, nobody will care.)


What sort of music do you listen to?


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Tomorrow
> -mow lawn. :yes
> -finish assignment up. :yes
> -drop off check :yes


:yay

Today:
-study for quiz and exam
-look up stuff for Florida
-ask how old friend is doing...it's a step.


----------



## jennifer1105

I need to work on a project for one of my classes.


----------



## Fat Man

Today I plan on meeting new people in this hotel I'm at.


----------



## chinaski

Got another small job starting tomorrow, so my goal list is going to be short for the next few days. I don't know how long I'll be working, but i hope it's at least 4 days. I was going to make a doctor's and dentist's appointment this week, but I'll wait until work is done.

-Workout (shoulders and abs)
-Jog for 2 miles (probably won't do this if I'm tired)
-Homework



A51XF said:


> Good job on working out and jogging.:clap
> 
> What kind of job are you looking for?


Thanks! Working out is going great, but not jogging. I usually get distracted by something and I don't do it.

For work, I'm not looking for anything specific. Anything will do.


----------



## Fat Man

Talk to almost all the people on my friends list.


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

-CBT Therapy
-Social Anxiety Book
-Draw
-Blender 3D college course 
-G.E.C.K. work
-Skyrim Creation kit work
-SCI Studio
-Practice bluegrass guitar lessons
-Study drivers test
-Read about the Mayans, Aztecs, or Incas
-Read one or two more chapters of Necroscope
-50 pushups 50 situps
-Go for a walk


----------



## A51XF

I always add too much but that's okay, I figure I always have something to do with my time.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> -CBT Therapy *completed*
> -Social Anxiety Book *completed*
> -Draw *completed*
> -Blender 3D college course* X*
> -G.E.C.K. work *(Worked more hours on the skyrim creation kit, it's basically the same thing)*
> -Skyrim Creation kit work *completed*
> -SCI Studio *X (I'll probably take some time on the weekend to learn this.)*
> -Practice bluegrass guitar lessons *X (Too hot outside and cats are sleeping inside)*
> -Study drivers test *X*
> -Read about the Mayans, Aztecs, or Incas *completed (Read about the Incas)*
> -Read one or two more chapters of Necroscope *completed*
> -50 pushups 50 situps *X I suck at exercise.*
> -Go for a walk *X *


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Got another small job starting tomorrow, so my goal list is going to be short for the next few days. I don't know how long I'll be working, but i hope it's at least 4 days.
> *Looks like it's going to be a 4-5 day job. I hope it's 5, but I don't know if I can last that long. The guy I'm working for is short tempered, and I'm the most incompetent worker in the history of mankind*. *I keep thinking he's going to kill me one day. I don't know why he keeps giving me work.* *Anyway...*
> 
> -Workout (shoulders and abs) *Done*
> -Jog for 2 miles (probably won't do this if I'm tired) *No*
> -Homework *Worked on it a little.*


Today:
-Workout (arms)
-Homework


----------



## Fat Man

Today
Work on an art project
Practice my Drawing skills
Apply for a job
Message new people and talk with more people on my friends list and Skype


----------



## jook

Fleece said:


> OKAY! It's been an extremely depressing few days for me, but I'm getting back on the positive bandwagon!
> 
> Goals for tomorrow:


Now that's what this threads all about!! Way to go *FLEECE.*

And for one of the best excuses I've ever seen for putting something off,
posted by *A51FX*:

-*Practice bluegrass guitar lessons **X (Too hot outside and cats are sleeping inside)* :clap

Now I have a great excuse for just about anything, like...

-Can't make it in to work today - don't wanna wake the cats stirring around getting dressed

-Yeah, I would've called you back but cats were sleeping

-I should wash the dishes, but aw hell, might wake the cats

Thank you A51FX for a chuckle...and I hope you know I'm only joshing you. Maybe I should be a bit more sensitive to my own cats sleeping habits :b

*CHINASKI*, this is funny:

_*The guy I'm working for is short tempered, and I'm the most incompetent worker in the history of mankind*. _*I keep thinking he's going to kill me one day.

*Assuming, you don't really think he's gonna kill ya.:sus But on the real, anybody who works out as much as you do can't be that incompetent. I envy those work out habits. Great job!


----------



## Fat Man

Today
-Finish the painting I've been working on 
-Practice for my interview
-Talk with people on Skype


----------



## Only Imported

i am from India working at onlyimported.com .
After having a cup of tea, 
i used to travel to my office in metro, while travelling i metro i read newspaper to time pass my time till i reach the office.
After reaching my office i start making list of my task for today and start working for the day.


----------



## Fat Man

Today I'm making it my mission to talk with the people who added me on Skype. I don't care how anxious or nervous I get, I'M DOING IT!


----------



## chinaski

-Jog/walk 4 miles
-Workout (abs and chest)
-Go see a doctor
-Eat healthy
-Homework
-Look for a job


----------



## belu

Going to work in a few I'll:
Talk to someone in the elevator and not leave awk silence
Say good morning to security guard
Talk to some people I usually don't speak with
Get breakfast without getting anxiety
Stop running away from Senior leadership
Walk around a bit
Be on time-I'm usually late cause of anxiety of getting there.


----------



## A51XF

I'm going for a long walk I need it today.

Goals for today 

-Walk


----------



## A51XF

A51XF said:


> I'm going for a long walk I need it today.
> 
> Goals for today
> 
> -Walk


*Completed *


----------



## chinaski

-jog/walk 3 miles
-workout (chest and maybe a bit of leg work)
-homework
-eat healthy

Going to start keeping track of my weight loss on here. Thought about starting my own thread so I can log everything I do, but that seems like a lot of work. I'm just going to post here and keep it simple. Maybe post an update like once a week or something. Anyway, I think I'm about 180-185 (I'll weigh myself later just to be sure) and I'm hoping to get down to ~150 by Nobember. I think that's doable.


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

-Walk *Completed 
-*Read one or two chapters of Vamphyri *Completed*


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -jog/walk 3 miles *only jogged 2 miles*
> -workout (chest and maybe a bit of leg work) *only did chest*
> -homework *yes*
> -eat healthy *yes*
> 
> Going to start keeping track of my weight loss on here. Thought about starting my own thread so I can log everything I do, but that seems like a lot of work. I'm just going to post here and keep it simple. Maybe post an update like once a week or something. Anyway, I think I'm about 180-185 (I'll weigh myself later just to be sure) and I'm hoping to get down to ~150 by Nobember. I think that's doable.
> *weighed myself today and I'm 181.6. going to weigh myself every Monday*


Tomorrow:
-workout (shoulders and maybe legs)
-jog/walk 3 miles
-eat healthy
-Homework
-try to make dentist appointment
-clean shoes


----------



## A51XF

Goals for today.

-Wash Laundry
-Program Mods for games
-Practice flight simulator
-Read one or two chapters of Necroscope II Vamphyri
-Practice guitar 

Optional goals.

-CBT Therapy
-Draw 
-Take online practice test for drivers license.
-Start working on a Blender3D tutorial.


----------



## A51XF

Not a total waste today.



A51XF said:


> Goals for today.
> 
> -Wash Laundry *Completed*
> -Program Mods for games *X (Didn't really feel like doing this today.)*
> -Practice flight simulator *Completed*
> -Read one or two chapters of Necroscope II Vamphyri *Completed*
> -Practice guitar *Completed*
> 
> Optional goals.*(Didn't complete any optional goals today.)*
> 
> -CBT Therapy
> -Draw
> -Take online practice test for drivers license.
> -Start working on a Blender3D tutorial.


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Tomorrow:
> -workout (shoulders and maybe legs) *Only did shoulders*
> -jog/walk 3 miles *Only did 2 miles because it was getting dark. Going to try to do this in the morning from now on.*
> -eat healthy *Kind of.*
> -Homework *Worked on it a little bit.*
> -try to make dentist appointment *No*
> -clean shoes *No*


Same goals for tomorrow. I'll be working out arms and abs.


----------



## A51XF

jook said:


> And for one of the best excuses I've ever seen for putting something off,
> posted by *A51FX*:
> 
> -*Practice bluegrass guitar lessons **X (Too hot outside and cats are sleeping inside)* :clap
> 
> Now I have a great excuse for just about anything, like...
> 
> -Can't make it in to work today - don't wanna wake the cats stirring around getting dressed
> 
> -Yeah, I would've called you back but cats were sleeping
> 
> -I should wash the dishes, but aw hell, might wake the cats
> 
> Thank you A51FX for a chuckle...and I hope you know I'm only joshing you. Maybe I should be a bit more sensitive to my own cats sleeping habits :b


Well it's mainly my black cat she has to be near me at all times. As I type this she is sleeping right next to me. I took care of her when she was very sick, and she was very close to dying. I know it sounds funny but I try not to disturb her when she is sleeping. I've been practicing my guitar quite a bit actually this past month, and it hasn't bothered her too much.

Also keep joshing away, I need a good ribbing once in a while.

Blackie by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr


----------



## pinktulip2k

Tomorrow I will:
1. Go to work at 8 am.
2. Finish writing thesis introduction before 12 pm.
3. Work on paper draft.
4. Send work update to my senior.


----------



## chinaski

Been depressed these past few days, so I haven't been doing much since I last posted in this thread. Anyway, For the rest of the day:

-jog 2 miles *yes*
-workout (abs and maybe shoulders) *only did abs*
-call gf *yes

*For tomorrow:
-Jog/walk 4 miles. Going to try to do it in the morning.
-workout (arms)
-Clean my shoes
-Do some reading

*did nothing*


----------



## chinaski

-jog/walk 4 miles *only jogged 2*
-workout (back and abs) *no*
-clean shoes *no*
-look for a job *yes*
-read *no*
-shave *yes*


----------



## chinaski

-jog/walk 4 miles *yes*
-workout (back and abs) *yes*
-clean shoes *no*
-look for a job *yes*


----------



## chinaski

-jog/walk 4 miles
-workout (shoulders and abs)
-clean shoes
-look for a job
-read


----------



## Renovation

Tonight I will:
- Eat a healthy dinner
- Spend time prepping for meeting with FS on Wednesday 
- Do deep breathing exercises
- Prep gym bag for tomorrow
- Create a post it to remind me to get haircut tomorrow 
- Plan my day for tomorrow 
- Clean up after myself after I make dinner
- Clean up my room before I go to bed
- Go to bed by 11pm


----------



## Renovation

Today I will:
1. Be thoroughly prepared for FS meeting tomorrow 
2. Get haircut
3. Eat healthy
4. Meet my hydration goal
5. Be kind to a stranger


----------



## Citrine

^  I like number 5. 
------
Today:

-return library book
-find out where to pick up parking permit
-try talking a little more to people during lunch


----------



## Fat Man

Today I'd like to Practice going out in public without panicking.


----------



## Citrine

^Hope it went well. Or at least not so bad.  
---------------

Tomorrow:
-get up earlier
-Get everything packed
-figure out credit evaluation...stuff
-finish painting gift


----------



## slyfox

Today

-no pop (not sure I'll make it. Already craving it  )
-no fast food
-continue to eat a fresh fruit or vegetable with every meal and snack
-Fill out some paperwork
-Do something else productive


----------



## baseballdude

Asking a girl out on the phone today. I'm scared to death...


----------



## slyfox

Today 

No fast food 
Finish paperwork 
Pay rent


----------



## chinaski

Tomorrow
-jog/walk 3 miles (morning)
-workout legs (morning)
-Workout arms and abs (night)
(that's probably too much, but I didn't do anything this week, so I'm going to make it up)
-do some cleaning
-take pictures of stuff I'm going to get rid of.


----------



## slyfox

Today 
- no pop 
- no fast food 
- some drawing


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Tomorrow
> -jog/walk 3 miles (morning) *yes*
> -workout legs (morning) *no*
> -Workout arms and abs (night) *yes*
> (that's probably too much, but I didn't do anything this week, so I'm going to make it up)
> -do some cleaning *no*
> -take pictures of stuff I'm going to get rid of. *no*
> 
> *I had to do some yard work and then went out to eat, so I didn't get to complete everything.*


Tomorrow
-jog/walk 2 miles (morning)
-Workout legs (morning)
-Workout chest (night)
-Eat healthy
-take pictures of stuff I'm going to sell
-Get started on assignment (it's due on Thursday)
-Study
-Call girlfriend


----------



## Saphiric

Today I want to:

clean a bit, I need to get this apartment in shape
Open some more boxes
Fill out at least one application
Read a book or two
Go out and go swimming (or something similar outdoors)


----------



## inerameia

Today:
Get off the forums
Clean gym and my room
Exercise
Read something to help anxiety 
Go for a walk tonight


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> - no pop *Less than 3 hrs to go so I'll probably make it*
> - no fast food *Cheated and ate pizza when my girlfriend wanted cheese bread from Little Caesar's*
> - some drawing *Feeling really tense because today is my seconf day without pop so not sure I'll bother*


Tomorrow

- no pop
- no restaurants
- Some drawing


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Tomorrow
> -jog/walk 2 miles (morning) *Yes*
> -Workout legs (morning) *Yes*
> -Workout chest (night) *Yes*
> -Eat healthy *For the most part I did. My sister brought me a burger (I didn't ask for one) and I wasn't going to let it go to waste.*
> -take pictures of stuff I'm going to sell *It got dark and I couldn't take good pictures.. I'll do it tomorrow morning.*
> -Get started on assignment (it's due on Thursday) *I did a bit of research but that's about it.*
> -Study *No*
> -Call girlfriend *I'll be doing this soon, so Yes.*


Tomorrow
-Jog/walk 3 miles
-Workout shoulders and abs
-Eat healthy
-take pictures of stuff I'm going to sell
-Get started on assignment
-Study


----------



## Citrine

Kind of late...but for the rest of the day:

-finish reading chapters 
-find charger
-no more coffee
-unpack everything
-write down due dates on calendar


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> - no pop *- Since it was Labor Day I decided to have some. I made it to over 65 hours without pop before I gave in, which is good for me.*
> - no restaurants *- Also had some Arby's*
> - Some drawing *- No*


Tomorrow

- no pop
- no restaurants
- Some drawing
- Clean the house


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Kind of late...but for the rest of the day:
> 
> -finish reading chapters *almost*
> -find charger *yes*
> -no more coffee *yes*
> -unpack everything *yes*
> -write down due dates on calendar *yes*


Today:

-finish reading chapters
-start on writing assignment
-only 1 cup of coffee 
-ask if she still wanted that haircut
-Be out of the house by 11am or earlier


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> - no pop *- Ended up having one pop*
> - no restaurants *- Failed*
> - Some drawing *- Failed*
> - Clean the house *- Failed*


Today

- no pop
- no restaurants
- 3 hours of drawing


----------



## chinaski

-Jog 2 miles
-workout (abs and chest (just push-ups))
-eat healthy
-go inside 3 places and ask if they're hiring
-work on assignment
-study
-look through my junk and find more things to sell

Decided to start walking to school (about 1 1/2 hours to and fro) so I'm cutting back on jogging a bit.


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Today:
> 
> -finish reading chapters *sure*
> -start on writing assignment *nope*
> -only 1 cup of coffee *yes...was a close one though*
> -ask if she still wanted that haircut *gah, forgot*
> -Be out of the house by 11am or earlier *yes*


Today:

-skim through ch 1-3
-only 1 cup of coffee
-study for quiz


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Today:
> 
> -skim through ch 1-3 *OK*
> -only 1 cup of coffee *:no...2 cups. -_- Panera and their free refills*
> -study for quiz *yes*


Tomorrow:

-~30 min or more reading WSJ
-get most or all of writing assignment done
-read FINA360 chapters
-pack stuff for weekend
-only 1 cup coffee


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> -~30 min or more reading WSJ *yes*
> -get most or all of writing assignment done *did half*
> -read FINA360 chapters *no*
> -pack stuff for weekend *yes*
> -only 1 cup coffee *...no*


Tomorrow (pretty much the same):

-finish writing assignment
-~30 min or more reading WSJ
-read FINA360 ch
-1 cup coffee


----------



## Xarin

tomorrow:

. go to class
. do laundry
. take out trash
. meet with RA
. ride bike
. start calculus hw


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Tomorrow (pretty much the same):
> 
> -finish writing assignment *no*
> -~30 min or more reading WSJ *no*
> -read FINA360 ch *no*
> -1 cup coffee *finally got one*


*:/*

Tomorrow:
-srsly srsly though, finish assignment
-read 2 chapters of FINA360
-eat something besides chips and twizzlers


----------



## slyfox

^ I've always been bad with completing homework assignments. Good luck

Today

Feeling worried about my health

- Do at least some walking
- No soda
- No restaurants
- Eat some vegetables


----------



## Xarin

Xarin said:


> tomorrow:
> 
> . go to class
> . do laundry
> . take out trash
> . meet with RA
> . ride bike
> . start calculus hw


I went to class and met with my RA, didn't take out trash until today. It's raining so I can't bike. Still need to do laundry but I'll just put off my homework until Sunday.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Feeling worried about my health
> 
> - Do at least some walking - *no*
> - No soda - *Had a couple of cans*
> - No restaurants - *Yes*
> - Eat some vegetables - *Going to add some baby corn when I make my meal now. Had hoped to eat something healthier though*


Tomorrow

- Do at least some walking
- No soda
- No restaurants
- Eat some vegetables
- Do a lot of cleaning


----------



## Citrine

^Kinda been skimping on my diet too as of lately. Hrmm, should put it on my list too. Good luck with yours.



Citrine said:


> *:/*
> 
> Tomorrow:
> -srsly srsly though, finish assignment *yes*
> -read 2 chapters of FINA360 *kinda*
> -eat something besides chips and twizzlers *ok*


Today:
-Throw in a salad? idk
-read text chapters
-WSJ ~30 min or more
-no more coffee
-work on ACTG301 homework


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> Today:
> -Throw in a salad? idk *yes*
> -read text chapters *half*
> -WSJ ~30 min or more *yes*
> -no more coffee *yes*
> -work on ACTG301 homework *no*


Tomorrow:

-get up earlier 
-finishing reading
-make lunch and bring with 
-1 cup coffee 
-print out paper
-sketch out idea on canvas


----------



## slyfox

^ Thank you, and gl with your goals too 



slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> - Do at least some walking - *No*
> - No soda - *No*
> - No restaurants - *Yes*
> - Eat some vegetables - *Ate a banana pepper*
> - Do a lot of cleaning - *No*


Tomorrow - I need to start taking things more seriously

- Do at least some walking
- Eat some vegetables
- Do a lot of cleaning
- Do some drawing practice


----------



## Citrine

^ty 



Citrine said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> -get up earlier *yes*
> -finishing reading *kinda*
> -make lunch and bring with *yes*
> -1 cup coffee *surprisingly yes*
> -print out paper *yes*
> -sketch out idea on canvas *no*


Tomorrow:
-work through book problems
-WSJ ~30 min or more
-cut cousin's hair
-eat a real lunch
-1 cup coffee


----------



## angelsfood

Tomorrow: make a miracle happen.


----------



## benduggan

1. Get some job applications done
2. Go for a run
3. Eat somewhat healthy regular meals


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow - I need to start taking things more seriously
> 
> - Do at least some walking
> - Eat some vegetables
> - Do a lot of cleaning
> - Do some drawing practice


I didn't work on anything, but in fairness yesterday was a crappy day.

Today

- Do at least some walking
- Eat some vegetables
- Do a lot of cleaning
- Do some drawing practice


----------



## Shari

My goal right now is to fix my sleep schedule. It's almost 1AM and I'm still up. I'm failing pretty bad haha.


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> ^ty
> 
> Tomorrow:
> -work through book problems *yes*
> -WSJ ~30 min or more *no*
> -cut cousin's hair *yes*
> -eat a real lunch *yes*
> -1 cup coffee *yes*


Tomorrow:

-readings
-take home quizzes 
-1 cup coffee


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> I didn't work on anything, but in fairness yesterday was a crappy day.
> 
> Today
> 
> - Do at least some walking
> - Eat some vegetables
> - Do a lot of cleaning
> - Do some drawing practice


I slept most of the day. I really need to start these earlier. Had baby corn, but I should be eating more nutritious vegetables

Today

- Eat some vegetables
- Do a lot of cleaning
- Do some drawing practice


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Eat some vegetables - *No*
> - Do a lot of cleaning - *Only a tiny bit*
> - Do some drawing practice - *No*


Not exactly hard daily goals and I still avoid doing them...


----------



## Citrine

^Well...we all have our unsuccessful days. You can do it! :b



Citrine said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> -readings *kinda*
> -take home quizzes *yes*
> -1 cup coffee *no*


Tomorrow:

-1 cup coffee
-readings
-study for quizzes


----------



## slyfox

@Citrine Thanks


----------



## slyfox

Today

- Stay up until at least 8 pm without naps
- No additional soda
- Eat vegetables
- Pay the power bill
- Return library books
- Do a bunch of cleaning
- Do some drawing


----------



## Citrine

^gl 



Citrine said:


> ^Well...we all have our unsuccessful days. You can do it! :b
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> -1 cup coffee *no*
> -readings *-_-*
> -study for quizzes *yes*


Today:
-finish study guide
-work on THQ
-WSJ ~30 min or more
-1 cup coffee
-call about job/interview


----------



## slyfox

Ty. Gl to you too, especially for calling about the job


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - Stay up until at least 8 pm without naps - *No*
> - No additional soda - *Almost made it, but had some*
> - Eat vegetables - *No*
> - Pay the power bill - *No*
> - Return library books - *Yes*
> - Do a bunch of cleaning - *No*
> - Do some drawing - *No*


blah


----------



## Citrine

^yeah, me too. -_-



Citrine said:


> ^gl
> 
> Today:
> -finish study guide *no*
> -work on THQ *noo*
> -WSJ ~30 min or more *nooo*
> -1 cup coffee *alright*
> -call about job/interview *ok, yes I did. But looks like it won't work with current school schedule. Guess I'm stuck with old one for now...just not very many hours.*


Today: same except last one


----------



## inerameia

Nap this morning. Then gonna force myself to clean, play games, watch Netflix. Trigun is a good distraction for now. Then I'll have therapy. Not sure how that's gonna go.


----------



## Citrine

^Trigun was good. I miss watching anime.



Citrine said:


> Today:
> -finish study guide *yes*
> -work on THQ *...started*
> -WSJ ~30 min or more *yes*
> -1 cup coffee * 2 :/*


Today:
-1 cup coffee
-THQ
-readings


----------



## chinaski

for the rest of the day

-light shoulder workout + abs
-study
-call gf
-go to bed at 12


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> for the rest of the day
> 
> -light shoulder workout + abs *No*
> -study *Started but felt too tired so I stopped*
> -call gf *Yes*
> -go to bed at 12 *It's 12:30 now*


Tomorrow
-light shoulder workout + abs
-Study


----------



## slyfox

Today
- Actually do some cleaning
- Clean my car
- Do some walking


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Tomorrow
> -light shoulder workout + abs *too tired so I'm not going to do this*
> -Study *I'll do this later tonight*
> 
> *Finished the job I got so I can now go back to my usual goals again*


Tomorrow
-Workout (shoulders and abs)
-Jog for 2 miles
-Go to the bank to ask about something
-go to the post office
-Homework/study
-eat healthy


----------



## Citrine

Citrine said:


> ^Trigun was good. I miss watching anime.
> 
> Today:
> -1 cup coffee *yes*
> -THQ *yes*
> -readings *some*


Tomorrow:
-another THQ
-study for those 2 exams


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> - Actually do some cleaning
> - Clean my car
> - Do some walking


Did nothing...

Same goals Today. At least i've already started some cleaning

- Actually do some cleaning
- Clean my car
- Do some walking


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Did nothing...
> 
> Same goals Today. At least i've already started some cleaning
> 
> - Actually do some cleaning *- Have done 15 minutes worth so far*
> - Clean my car *- Did some*
> - Do some walking *- Walked around the block. Was only about 8 minutes of walking*


Didn't do a ton, but at least I touched on everything on my list


----------



## Fat Man

It's been a week and a half since I applied to a bunch of places. So now I'm going to call these places and check the status of my applications. I'm not sure if this is a good idea but I'm going to give it a shot anyway.


----------



## slyfox

NanoStar SOUL said:


> It's been a week and a half since I applied to a bunch of places. So now I'm going to call these places and check the status of my applications. I'm not sure if this is a good idea but I'm going to give it a shot anyway.


Not sure either, but good luck


----------



## Fat Man

slyfox said:


> Not sure either, but good luck


Thank you! Good luck with the things you have to do today too


----------



## slyfox

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Thank you! Good luck with the things you have to do today too


Thank you as well  I only need to do a little more cleaning and go to the barber.

Today

Do 30 mins of cleaning - already did 18
Walk some in the house


----------



## Citrine

Today:

-finish studying for test
-pack 
-no more coffee


----------



## angelsfood

Get three things right by the next actually by DEC 1 and get hired and start work by DEC 31 new years eve. Done.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Thank you as well  I only need to do a little more cleaning and go to the barber.
> 
> Today
> 
> Do 30 mins of cleaning - already did 18
> Walk some in the house


Felt too sick to do more.

Today

42 mins of cleaning to make up for the cleaning I missed yesterday


----------



## Xarin

go to rhetoric class @ 9 - done
go to dining hall to eat breakfast @ 10 - done
depending on how i feel, attend NASA colloquium @ 11 - done

now over the weekend i need to do my calculus hw and study for my first college exam :blank


----------



## happyisnotme

Okay umm hello im new here umm...

1.Ill clean up my house.

2.Ill draw something.

3.Ill practice on my guitar a while.

4.Ill read something.

5.Ill play video games.

Im gonna try


----------



## slyfox

Xarin said:


> go to rhetoric class @ 9 - done
> go to dining hall to eat breakfast @ 10 - done
> depending on how i feel, attend NASA colloquium @ 11 - done
> 
> now over the weekend i need to do my calculus hw and study for my first college exam :blank


Good luck with your exam!



happyisnotme said:


> Okay umm hello im new here umm...
> 
> 1.Ill clean up my house.
> 
> 2.Ill draw something.
> 
> 3.Ill practice on my guitar a while.
> 
> 4.Ill read something.
> 
> 5.Ill play video games.
> 
> Im gonna try


Welcome to SAS  Good luck on your goals. I should be doing the first two as well


----------



## k00ks

1.) Look for a car (my first ever car)
2.) Work out (I'm trying to build some muscle, i'm too skinny)
3.) Buy some new clothes (i Want to look better)
4.) Drink a healthy smoothie (Ties in with no.2 - I want to be healthier)

All of that mixed around Tv, Laptop and PS3


----------



## Citrine

Today:

-finish reviewing for marketing exam
-don't be a krabby patty
-1 cup coffee only
-less time on internet


----------



## 525826

Morning coffee with light breakfast - One cup of cream soup over half cup of rice
Afternoon coffee with maybe a snack - Time went 2 fast @[email protected] so I skipped
Dinner - Spicy galbitang with rice and 2 kinds of kimchi...was pretty good
Late-night tea with maybe a snack - Having some tea now

Make an art portfolio for a client - Hai @[email protected] Thank gawd... such a rush job
Write a press release for a client - Wrote the rough draft.. I can't think clearly now...so I'll do a final edit tomorrow morning
Wipe surfaces in room/bathroom - Hai
Collect hair - Hai

Think about what kind-of job/project I would like to do next and begin work - x.x

Learn how to dance or exercise (1 hour)
Shower - Hai
Read over Japanese (1 chapter)
Read over a recipe and try to imagine cooking it irl
Hang out with uplifting friends with similar interests (2 hours) - I ended up changing my profile picture and read some yaoi (>_> and it didn't get to the good part b4 I fell asleep xD)


----------



## Citrine

^Wish my goal list would look more like that lol...And the fact that I'm here posting this means I'm already failing my fourth one :blank

Anyways, good luck with your goals!


----------



## 525826

Citrine said:


> ^Wish my goal list would look more like that lol...And the fact that I'm here posting this means I'm already failing my fourth one :blank
> 
> Anyways, good luck with your goals!


Thank you T^T You too.

I think I will be more motivated to do most of them if it's public like this (especially the ones I usually put off doing). Going to try to do this everyday on here for a while. Maybe seeing the red letters (>_> I'm looking @ you... "Do 1 hour of exercise") might motivate me to do it for the next day.


----------



## Citrine

nobutapower said:


> Thank you T^T You too.
> 
> I think I will be more motivated to do most of them if it's public like this (especially the ones I usually put off doing). Going to try to do this everyday on here for a while. Maybe seeing the red letters (>_> I'm looking @ you... "Do 1 hour of exercise") might motivate me to do it for the next day.


Yeah, been using this thread pretty regularly. But lately I've been a little lazy in coming back to check them off...I don't even list that many lol. I agree, it does help when it's made public like this though.
----------------------------

*srs face* Today:

-finish final draft *-done*
-only 1 cup coffee *-no. Had 2 today.*
-finish ch4 questions *-yes*
-print out notes *-yes *
-find out what's going on with Saturday *-yes*
-clean room *-no*
-write down important dates on calendar *-yes*

EDIT: @nobutapower. Thank you! That's a cute piggy bank btw. :b


----------



## 525826

^ good luck! :squeeze

Morning coffee with light breakfast - 1/2 of mini bagel
Afternoon coffee with maybe a snack - Yum yum roll of kimbap ^u^
Dinner - Samgyeopsal, kimbap, with kongnamul guk
Late-night tea with maybe a snack - Having some tea now ^u^

Finish press release for a client
Pay end-of-the-month bills (30 minutes) - Hai
Start a $500 goal piggy bank - Hai
(for upcoming Halloween cosplay ^u^ and maybe other fun events...let's hope...)

Think about what kind-of job/project I would like to do next and begin work - x.x

Learn how to dance or exercise (1 hour) - XOkyhW3wZEQ, O9rSPm-6s94, xVkf1nLbdLs
Shower - Hai
Read over Japanese (1 chapter) - MYiEcPEZS2U, BvH7T5vKTlc, y53Y1QFAWX4
Read over a recipe and try to imagine cooking it irl - YVo8MFKvi2Y, rMwTJedXfPY, MZZAJH5ul3g
Hang out with uplifting friends with similar interests (2 hours) - Doing now


----------



## chinaski

-jog 5 miles
-workout (arms and abs)
-eat healthy
-post some stuff on ebay
-study/homework


----------



## 525826

Morning coffee with light breakfast - 1/2 roll of kimbap
Afternoon coffee with maybe a snack - Spicy beef & vegetables guk with rice
Dinner - Japanese curry, pork, and veggies over rice
Late-night tea with maybe a snack - Tea...

Laundry first thing when I wake up - Hai
Call 3 places, schedule appointments, and resolve issues (1 hour) - Hai
Finish up press release and submit - Hai

Think about what kind-of job/project I would like to do next and begin work - x.x

Learn how to dance or exercise (1 hour) - XOkyhW3wZEQ, O9rSPm-6s94, xVkf1nLbdLs
Shower - Hai
Read over Japanese (1 chapter) - zORSDJVTpzg, IQcxFWZmbAg
Read over a recipe and try to imagine cooking it irl - ztuQd0S003E, WaFbxnGmmrg, pULGA-84RYg
Hang out with uplifting friends with similar interests (2 hours) - Doing now

@chinaski
@Citrine
:squeeze you can do it! ^U^ and ty for the piggy bank comment hehe ^^


----------



## Citrine

-start THQ *gonna start this tomorrow instead*
-WSJ *doing right now*
-clean room *poor attempt to*
-only 1 cup of coffee *yes*
-Ace dem two exams *think I did pretty well*
-look at internships *yes*


----------



## Citrine

-start THQ *yes*
-start papers *no*
-only 1 cup of coffee *yes*
-exercise and stretches *not really*
-pack *yes*
-WSJ *yes*


----------



## 525826

Good luck guys!

Morning coffee with light breakfast - Mini bagel with butter
Afternoon coffee with maybe a snack - Bourbon chicken, steamed vegetables, and rice
Dinner - Japanese curry, pork, and veggies over rice
Late-night tea with maybe a snack - Tea

Go shopping - Saw some kawaii things!♥
Fold clothes - Hai

Think about what kind-of job/project I would like to do next and begin work - x.x

Learn how to dance or exercise (1 hour) - Walked 3 hours while shopping
Shower - Hai
Read over Japanese (1 chapter) - bAK9M2pxQgk, yC2fsFV4TxY, 4IwdhMTkYVA
Read over a recipe and try to imagine cooking it irl - FHrBqqI3OWc, LkGOPP80d18, lFW01_r-8Nk, _cAN9bfjF_4
Hang out with uplifting friends with similar interests (2 hours) - Responded back to posts


----------



## Citrine

^Thanks! Good luck to you too!

-finish all or most of THQ
-only 1 cup coffee
-pack lunch and bring with


----------



## 525826

You too ^^

Morning coffee with light breakfast - Coffee
Afternoon coffee with maybe a snack - Rotisserie chicken, roasted potatoes, and salad
Dinner - None! It's already 10pm!?
Late-night tea with maybe a snack - Thinking to get some chocolate ice cream while reading Super Lovers now (yaoi) ^u^ It was a long day... but got a lot of stuff done !!! I'm happy I think lol /relaxes

Upload flute and camera on ebay - Hai
Send email to 10 bloggers - Hai
Call one place and resolve issue - Hai

Think about what kind-of job/project I would like to do next and begin work

Learn how to dance or exercise (1 hour) - j8T3I9zycNU, edjii2v9z-A
Shower - Hai
Read over Japanese (1 chapter) - PQGrj1W25xA, GnfM8wQ9PZk, QU34Rw-hF64, VPJIwff3w0I
Read over a recipe and try to imagine cooking it irl - 00-8l1niPzw, SadFN5pmRy0, FuzahmQSfVE
Hang out with uplifting friends with similar interests (2 hours) - exhausted and ended up not doing it again...


----------



## chinaski

For the rest of the day tomorrow

-jog 5 miles
-ab workout
-study/homework


----------



## 525826

Morning coffee with light breakfast - Coffee, hot dog with some chips
Afternoon coffee with maybe a snack - Coffee
Dinner - Ramen (Naruto Ichiraku Style!)
Late-night tea with maybe a snack - Tea

eBay check-up - Hai
Send email to 10 magazines - Hai

Think about what kind-of job/project I would like to do next and begin work

Learn how to dance or exercise (1 hour) - going swimming now with little brother
Shower - Hai (over there)
Read over Japanese (1 chapter) - ShpttiWcAQY, zD3xPFui8bA, iV6CRS80xT4, TFh0oK8AFsI
Read over a recipe and try to imagine cooking it irl - eJxb9CNbQ9Y, r-Z7tlWt92k, jnZ4wqH8wWA
Hang out with uplifting friends with similar interests (2 hours)


----------



## 525826

I pretty much thought about this:
Think about what kind-of job/project I would like to do next and begin work
all day xD finally... so...

Today (9/29/14)
Meet with counselor to discuss transferring plans - Rescheduled for Wednesday
Send email to 10 more media outlets (last step) for a client - Hai
Call ebay to request higher selling limits - Hai
Dance or exercise (1 hour) - QECX7YvzF_c, Il9x5ULi6aI
Learn Japanese - 2ByBM5rmV4g, cEr0zzCjPeg, jIKgeBhh9sI, xTrSe3ZWq5Q
Learn how to cook properly - KP5XtfEBSIk, hgEMm-qVcro, BWmTTrcbJBQ, CVodEqUmBFA

@chinaski
Yush, it's youtube. Lol ikr...
I'm learning Japanese because I want to listen along those seiyuu event videos (and seiyuu interviews), jpop/rock songs and know what they are saying without subtitles. Plus, when I go to visit Japan, I don't want to stress about not knowing the language and get the whole experience! I'm taking it slow and seeing where I end up... gawd, I hope I manage to pull it off. Btw, I don't know what hiragana, katakana, and kanji is yet... xD
Good luck with yours too! 5 Miles...DANG work-it~


----------



## chinaski

-go to lunch with gf at 1:30pm (1 hour from now)
-jog 5 miles (already did 2 1/2 this morning)
-workout shoulders and abs
-study homework

I'm going to focus more on losing weight now, so I'm going to go lighter on the weights.



nobutapower said:


> Learn Japanese - *2ByBM5rmV4g, cEr0zzCjPeg, jIKgeBhh9sI, xTrSe3ZWq5Q*
> Learn how to cook properly - *KP5XtfEBSIk, hgEMm-qVcro, BWmTTrcbJBQ, CVodEqUmBFA*


The bold stuff is suppose to be youtube links, right? I thought it was a bunch of gibberish until I googled it.

I've been wanting to get back into Japanese but I'm too lazy/unmotivated to get started. Took a year of Japanese in college a few years ago and really liked it. I learned to say and write (hiragana and katakana) a few things but I was completely lost when it came to Kanji.

Anyway, good luck with your goals!


----------



## 525826

Good luck everyone <333 You can do it!

x.x Ahhhh I need to regroup.


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> -go to lunch with gf at 1:30pm (1 hour from now) *some things came up so we didn't go*
> -jog 5 miles (already did 2 1/2 this morning) *only 2 1/2 miles*
> -workout shoulders and abs* yes*
> -study/homework *yes*
> 
> I'm going to focus more on losing weight now, so I'm going to go lighter on the weights.


for the rest of the day
-jog 2 1/2 miles
-workout arms
-study/homework
-look for stuff to sell
-Download music


----------



## slyfox

Today

-Clean on my car
-Do a bunch of house cleaning
-Make some more pieces out of clay


----------



## social worker

TODAY: Have positive interactions with other humans out in the real world, especially with people I don't know or don't typically interact with.

TOMORROW: repeat

____________________________________________________________________________

_Came a long way to get here
Round and round in great big circles tryin' to ease my fear
Out in all the mysteries and distant new tomorrows
There goes another one, don't know which way the wind blows..._


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> -Clean on my car - No
> -Do a bunch of house cleaning - No
> -Make some more pieces out of clay - Not really. Experimented with making some tools for making other clay projects though


Blah


----------



## slyfox

Today

-Do a bunch of house cleaning
-Make some more pieces out of clay


----------



## 525826

ack #fail I need to start over


----------



## chinaski

-jog 5 miles
-workout back and abs
-post stuff on ebay
-eat healthy


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> -Do a bunch of house cleaning
> -Make some more pieces out of clay


Nope

Today

- No more caffeine 
- Do a bunch of cleaning


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> - No more caffeine - *Succeeded *
> - Do a bunch of cleaning - *No, don't feel like doing anything aside from sleeping and the internet*


Today

- No more caffeine after having one drink
- Do a bunch of cleaning


----------



## chinaski

for the rest of the day
-jog 2 1/2 miles *Yes*
-workout shoulders and abs *only shoulders*
-read 2 chapters *no

*Tomorrow
-jog 5 miles
-workout back and abs
-eat healthy
-read 3 chapters
-work on project


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> Tomorrow
> -jog 5 miles *yes*
> -workout back and abs *only abs*
> -eat healthy *yes*
> -read 3 chapters *no*
> -work on project *no*


today
-read 3 chapters (starting thst right now)
-jog 2 1/2 miles
-workout back
-work on project


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> today
> -read 3 chapters (starting thst right now) *read 2 1/2 chapters*
> -jog 2 1/2 miles *yes*
> -workout back *yes*
> -work on project *no*


tomorrow
-read 1 1/2 chapters
-jog 2 1/2 miles
-workout chest
-eat healthy
-work on project


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> tomorrow
> -read 1 1/2 chapters *no*
> -jog 2 1/2 miles *no*
> -workout chest *yes*
> -eat healthy *yes*
> -work on project *no*


10/13
-jog 2 1/2 miles
-go to the store
-workout shoulders and abs
-eat healthy
-read 1 1/2 chapters
-go out to lunch with gf at 1:30pm

Goal for the next two weeks is to lose 10 lbs. that's probably unhealthy, but whatever.


----------



## chinaski

10/17
-jog 5 miles
-read one chapter
-study
-eat healthy
-work on project


----------



## jook

*CHINASKI *going strong and keeping it moving. Great job!

Today I intend to:

-Call job re slight on check
-Call insurance company re med authorization
-pick up season II of Breaking Bad and other movie from library

Good luck everyone!


----------



## slowlyimproving

..................................................


----------



## slyfox

Going to try to keep track of my sodium intake today. Probably will count calories too while I'm at it.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Going to try to keep track of my sodium intake today. Probably will count calories too while I'm at it.


Did pretty good. Only thing I didn't keep track of was some lasagna I ended up having. Otherwise the total was 1,525 calories and 796 mg sodium. I also did 28 minutes of walking

Today

Clean
Keep track of calories and sodium


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

*Shower
*Clean cats litter box
*Clean room
*Go out with trash. 
*Do the dishes
*Go to the gym
*Do homework
???
Profit.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Clean
> Keep track of calories and sodium


Did very little cleaning. The count for my diet was 1,685 Calories and 1,418.5 mg Sodium. I also walked for 10 minutes

Today

Clean
Pay the rent at the office(I forgot and am late by two days  )
Deposit money at bank
Pay credit card bill
Keep track of calories and sodium


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Clean - *No*
> Pay the rent at the office(I forgot and am late by two days  ) - *Yup*
> Deposit money at bank - *No*
> Pay credit card bill - *Yup*
> Keep track of calories and sodium - *Completely screwed over my diet. Worst thing I did was binge on green olives*


Today

Clean
Keep track of calories and sodium


----------



## Ellethwyn

Today I plan to get my chores done before 3pm; laundry, dishes, vacuuming. I am finally turning my spare room into an office/music studio. Picking up a nice used ikea sofa after 5pm to put in the new office/studio. Ordering a sweet celtic knotwork tapestry for the new space. Need to pick up more coffee! I almost forgot that! Good thing for this thread. 
May stop at home decor store to look for an inexpensive lamp. New office has terrible lighting. It's nice a drizzly today... perfect for getting things done indoors.


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> Clean *- yup*
> Keep track of calories and sodium *- 1,430 Calories 2,030mg Sodium. Also did a short walk.*


Clean
Keep track of calories and sodium


----------



## slyfox

Yesterday, I lost track towards the end and ended up eating what was probably over. Been doing really good otherwise though

Today 

Walk 30 mins - Walked 20 so far
Keep track of sodium and calorie intake
Clean a bunch


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> Walk 30 mins - Walked 20 so far* - Walked 45 mins total*
> Keep track of sodium and calorie intake *- 2,054 Calories 1,674mg Sodium*
> Clean a bunch* - Did an hour of cleaning*


Today

*Walk 30 mins
*Clean for at least 3 hours
*Keep track of sodium and calories except for the cheat meal I'm allowing today


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Today
> 
> *Walk 30 mins *- No*
> *Clean for at least 3 hours* - No*
> *Keep track of sodium and calories except for the cheat meal I'm allowing today *- No*


Blah


----------



## PhantomAngel

11-17-2014

Today I plan to: 

1) Practice taking other blood pressure for an upcoming test.
2) Read and take notes on textbook reading I need to do.
3) Look over a upcoming product


----------



## Citrine

Today:

-Finish accounting quiz
-start and work on outline for paper


----------



## chinaski

for the rest of the day
-workout shoulders and abs
-start looking for girlfriend's christmas present(s)
-take a shower at 8pm
-be in bed at or before 9pm (I have to wake up at 4am for work)


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> for the rest of the day
> -workout shoulders and abs *yes*
> -start looking for girlfriend's christmas present(s) *no*
> -take a shower at 8pm *8:30*
> -be in bed at or before 9pm (I have to wake up at 4am for work) *it's 17 minutes past 9. I'll go to be in a couple more minutes*


Tomorrow (after work):
-workout arms
-talk to gf

I'll probably be too tired for anything else


----------



## MCHB

Drink Coffee :boogie

**one hour later**





And go to princess auto later to buy a hiking pole once the first real snow of the year winter car carnage is over!


----------



## Fonts

My only goal for today is to finish my 10 page research paper.


----------



## Citrine

Fonts said:


> My only goal for today is to finish my 10 page research paper.


Pretty much the same for me. Good luck with yours!


----------



## m21

Today, I will:
-fill out some paperwork for my job
-get started on the two essays I have to write
-pay my cable bill
-shower


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

*Sleep
*Wake up
*Rebuild computer
*Shower
*Eat 
*Homework


----------



## slyfox

Goals for tomorrow

- Actually post some pictures of the crafts I'm working on
- Try to drink 3 cans or less of soda


----------



## Fonts

Tomorrow!

Shower first thing
Clean!
Make a list of what I want to achieve in 2015


----------



## thetown

tomorrow: physics final and biology final

then go to sleep


----------



## chinaski

-Do some cleaning and organizing
-Start working on girlfriend's Christmas gift
-workout shoulders and abs
-jog 2 miles


----------



## Strawbs

^^^ I like starting my day with a short session of meditation and positive affirmations. My favorite one is "shining brightly like a star is what I do best" 

today I will:
make christmas cards and send them out
exercise
make yummy food
refill my printer with ink
clean my room (if I feel like it lol)


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Goals for tomorrow
> 
> - Actually post some pictures of the crafts I'm working on
> - Try to drink 3 cans or less of soda


Stuck to the soda one. Didn't do the other


----------



## chinaski

-Clean and organize (I have a lot to do so this is my main goal for today)
*yes, but I didn't finish. It's going to take a few days to get done*

-Eat healthy *no*
-(if I get a chance) workout and jog. *no*


----------



## chinaski

-Clean and organize
-find stuff to sell on ebay
-workout shoulders and abs
-jog 2 miles
-start working on a list of goals for 2015


----------



## Chieve

hmmmm...

volunteer
gym
friend
internet

at least thats how i plan for it to go...i know family is going to interrupt that though


----------



## slyfox

Tomorrow

Eat a salad
Drink 3 or less cans of soda
Do some cleaning
Exercise for 30 mins
Do some art practice


----------



## knowbodyknows

such an encouraging thread!
for the soda goal, I've found switching to tea, then non caffeinated tea to help, or non caffeinated soda.
my goals are;

wake up earlier
morning run on the treadmill
contact a friend
make a phone call
ask someone a question in real life
clean
plan my week


----------



## Fat Man

Today I'm going to try and sell my Fender Stratocaster at a local shop. Then play in the snow


----------



## slyfox

slyfox said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Eat a salad - *Yes*
> Drink 3 or less cans of soda - *Drank more*
> Do some cleaning - *Yep, also did a bunch today*
> Exercise for 30 mins - *No*
> Do some art practice - *No*


Could've been worse


----------



## slyfox

knowbodyknows said:


> such an encouraging thread!
> for the soda goal, I've found switching to tea, then non caffeinated tea to help, or non caffeinated soda.
> my goals are;
> 
> wake up earlier
> morning run on the treadmill
> contact a friend
> make a phone call
> ask someone a question in real life
> clean
> plan my week


Thanks, I have a lot of tea I should be making. Good luck with your goals!


----------



## chinaski

For the rest of the day:
-workout shoulders and abs
-look for my old Japanese textbooks so I can start relearning it again (it's been 9 years since I've spoken/written anything in Japanese)
-look for a job


----------



## chinaski

chinaski said:


> For the rest of the day:
> -workout shoulders and abs* Yes. Also did some push-ups*
> -look for my old Japanese textbooks so I can start relearning it again (it's been 9 years since I've spoken/written anything in Japanese) *yes*
> -look for a job *checked craigslist but didn't find anything*


Tomorrow:
-workout arms
-go to a few places and ask if they're hiring
-study Japanese
-post some stuff on ebay


----------



## zomgz

*1/20/15
*

Drink vegan protein shake.
Stay hydrated.
Study for classes.
If tax stuff has arrived in the mail, do that.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Eat breakfast
~ Finish laundry
~ Workout
~ Journal
~ Survive work


----------

